# Let's See Your Vintage Seikos



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

Apologies if there is a thread for this already, but I did a search and couldn't find one. Also, I wonder if this post belongs more in the vintage forum. But anyway...

I am starting to get interested in vintage Seikos. I know there are a lot of vintage Seiko diver fans and posts out there, but I am also interested in all the other great vintage Seikos out there. The stuff from the 70s has a really funky and fun look to me, for example.

So I was hoping people had some pics to share on this forum!


----------



## nhoJ (Mar 14, 2008)

Check out the Anvan and Vanac models.


----------



## Poseidon-Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey your in the right place & a post like this is always welcomed.

Vintage seiko's are at the top of golden age for Seiko, they in my opinion are the best quality and innovation to come out of Japan to date, with exceptions to the Prospex and GS lines of today with some standard & mid grade watches that held true to that age old classic engineering.

Here's a few of mine, some I have and a few have moved on to other homes, but they all are fine quality and wonderful watches.

































































































Well, that's not half of the vintage Seiko watches I've had, but should give you a well rounded idea of some of the Divers from the vintage days of Seiko. I've never owned a vintage seiko 6105 diver, but there well worth looking into as well.

Seiko Dive watches have always given me good conduct!








Cheers & Semper Fi, :-!
Jim


----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

Here's a dressier one. Late 1970's quartz. Still in box and never worn.


----------



## aladin_sane (Mar 22, 2008)

Here is some 70's funk for you.

It is a 6106-5470. I also have the womens version of this watch that I gave to my wife for Valentines day a few years ago.










Here it is on my 7.75" wrist.


----------



## hantulaut (Jun 1, 2010)

i hope my watch are "vintage enough" 










62 MAS on my hand...


----------



## Pint of Brew (Aug 7, 2010)

There's some fantastic watches on display. Can I play? My first real vintage:


----------



## joslar (Jan 13, 2010)

Pint of Brew, what is the model number of that one?

To all the rest of you - amazing examples!!

I do not have anything that has not been displayed already but maybe a different angle would be in its place...

View attachment 408814


View attachment 408815


View attachment 408816


----------



## Lester Burnham (May 9, 2008)

This is the only that I've got, a gold-tone quartz chrono |>


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

These are all great! Keep 'em coming! I am hoping to have my own to contribute in the next week.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

i don't know if i'd call Feb. 1987 vintage (esp. since it was the yr i graduated from HS) but this is the best i can do. gifted to me by a good cat here at WUS (and several other forums).


----------



## TrevortdogR (Apr 18, 2010)

my 5m42-0E39 on a silicone maratc strap.


----------



## Frogman4me (Apr 8, 2010)

all original 1980 6309-7049


----------



## RichardC (Feb 20, 2010)

these are my vintage quartzes:


----------



## mars08 (Dec 22, 2008)

*SKX401...*










*7548-700F...*










*SHC033...*










*4205-015T...*


----------



## b3nji23 (Jun 16, 2009)

something different from the usual divers... my only vintage Seiko :-d


----------



## Pint of Brew (Aug 7, 2010)

joslar said:


> Pint of Brew, what is the model number of that one?


5740-8000, it's just a bog-standard Lord Marvel from what I can tell, nothing particularly out of the ordinary. To my knowledge no Lord Marvels have day or date complications, almost all of them have that rather typical dial that looks like it's curving downward (I read somewhere at some point how they make it, it's really quite obscure, something about laquering and heating, and then it curves it's self downwards as it cools?). Most Lord Marvels have arabic numerals on the indexes, and gold examples are equally as common (and beautiful) as steel ones.

All the Lord Marvel's I've seen have the same movement, which beats only at 36000 and is manual only. Doesn't hack, and doesn't back-hack either. Some users have noted it's quite loud, and I was expecting this. Mine however seems to be totally whisper quiet, I can barely hear it 2 inches from my ear last night.

Definitely one grade down from KS pedigree, and two down from GS, but given GS of this era usualy go for 600~, and KS for 425-485 (chronometer KS add 150-250), I'm quite happy to stick with Lord Marvel variants, which usualy sell around 200-280.


----------



## joslar (Jan 13, 2010)

Pint of Brew said:


> 5740-8000, it's just a bog-standard Lord Marvel from what I can tell, nothing particularly out of the ordinary. To my knowledge no Lord Marvels have day or date complications, almost all of them have that rather typical dial that looks like it's curving downward (I read somewhere at some point how they make it, it's really quite obscure, something about laquering and heating, and then it curves it's self downwards as it cools?). Most Lord Marvels have arabic numerals on the indexes, and gold examples are equally as common (and beautiful) as steel ones.
> 
> All the Lord Marvel's I've seen have the same movement, which beats only at 36000 and is manual only. Doesn't hack, and doesn't back-hack either. Some users have noted it's quite loud, and I was expecting this. Mine however seems to be totally whisper quiet, I can barely hear it 2 inches from my ear last night.
> 
> Definitely one grade down from KS pedigree, and two down from GS, but given GS of this era usualy go for 600~, and KS for 425-485 (chronometer KS add 150-250), I'm quite happy to stick with Lord Marvel variants, which usualy sell around 200-280.


Thanks a lot. You opened my eyes for a new branch of Seiko. How is accuracy on those movements?


----------



## crashaholic (Feb 21, 2008)

My beat up first good watch.
The lume on this has gone completely.


----------



## Poseidon-Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

*Awesome watches guys!....joslar, that NOS 6309 is just spectacular*

and please give me a ring if & when you ever may tire of it. lol

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## hantulaut (Jun 1, 2010)

All seiko vintage family photos.
5 bellmatic, 1 chrono 6139, 3 diver


----------



## RGNY (Aug 22, 2008)

'64 Sportsman


----------



## joslar (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: Awesome watches guys!....joslar, that NOS 6309 is just spectacular*



Poseidon-Jim said:


> and please give me a ring if & when you ever may tire of it. lol
> 
> Cheers,
> Jim


Thanks Jim, but you already got one (at least). I have to be honest though. The one with box and paper is all original but it has some scratches here and there. It was bought in 79 by some guy named Todd in USA.

The last picture is of a very good example which is restored with a NOS case, caseback and bezel. The case back is still blue. So technically it is not NOS but only as NEW 

The bezel was found on ebay from a seller on New Zealand. I thought it would be impossible to find a NOS bezel, but it turns out - its not!


----------



## kwh74 (Feb 2, 2009)

Here mine to share:-!


----------



## joslar (Jan 13, 2010)

Awesome watches!!!

This thread is spectacular...


----------



## RichardC (Feb 20, 2010)

Close up of the 7548-700B I'm wearing today:


----------



## Poseidon-Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

*lol, yeah I've got 1 NOS example in the box with booklets, and a few others that*

are as your fine example is.

I must say, your example looks as close to new as any I've seen or have.

Cheers & Congrats, :-!
Jim


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: lol, yeah I've got 1 NOS example in the box with booklets, and a few others that*

My favorite daily wearer 7548-700B from Jimmy. ;-)


----------



## Sparcster (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: lol, yeah I've got 1 NOS example in the box with booklets, and a few others that*

Some great watches posted...

Here are a couple more for great measure!














































Enjoy!


----------



## peter-g (Jun 27, 2010)

My 6139-6012


----------



## chriswalkerband (Feb 6, 2011)

It's not a diver...but it is vintage and it is Seiko...


----------



## ForGoodnessSeiko (Dec 28, 2010)

This is my shout:


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

Love those 6139s! I am close to acquiring one right now. A Bellmatic is also on my list. I like the 6138s too. I've handled one it they have quite a weight to them.

I feel like it's hard for a noob to get into some of these vintage Seiko pieces with everything one reads about aftermarket parts and franken-watches.


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

What a great shot!



hantulaut said:


> All seiko vintage family photos.
> 5 bellmatic, 1 chrono 6139, 3 diver


----------



## crc32 (Jan 10, 2007)

This is a 1960s Seiko Weekdater which I had restored for my father (It got broken by years of playing the drums with it and sat in a drawer for a decade...)

It 's now on a brand new 19mm leather strap and a original Seiko clasp from the "premier"-line.


----------



## newkid (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: Awesome watches guys!....joslar, that NOS 6309 is just spectacular*

I have had this since 1971.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Apr 18, 2010)

Very cool vintage digital!



chriswalkerband said:


> It's not a diver...but it is vintage and it is Seiko...
> 
> View attachment 410128


----------



## Poseidon-Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

*Hey good to see ya Hiro!...The 700B is still looking pretty good*

The mesh looks great with it.

Good to see you man, it's been awhile...

Regards, :-!
Jim


----------



## Poseidon-Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

*Those are some fine vinatage grails Sparcster!...*

Those are some very fine examples of scace models.

Well done & Thanks for the show..

Jim


----------



## Poseidon-Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

*That one's really nice Peter...looks BN with OEM bracelet*

That's a real beauty. :-!

Jim


----------



## RichardC (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Those are some fine vinatage grails Sparcster!...*

Another day, another vintage. A mint 7002-7039:


----------



## chriswalkerband (Feb 6, 2011)

TrevortdogR said:


> Very cool vintage digital!


Thanks, it's my fathers. Got him a newer Seiko that he wears daily. The alarm really gets your attention, look at the size of the speaker haha. I used a cape cod cloth to get the polished case back to shiny. I believe it's a 84' or 85'.


----------



## Cana (May 6, 2008)

The bottom row are automatics. These 5 still keep good time. Sorry but this is the only picture I have around.


----------



## chrishiew (Mar 30, 2006)

hi kwh74,

Lovely vintage Seikos particularly the square (like cushion case) white dial with the word "KS" and "Hi-Beat" .. I absolutely loved it!! .. May I know the model of this?

Thanks!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

I'll play :-d

6105-8110 from 1974:









6306-7001 from 1977:









6309-7040 from 1977:









6309-7049 from 1981:









6309-729A from 1982:









7548-700B from 1983:









7549-7010 from 1983:









6309-7290 from 1985:









7c46-7009 from 1987:









Cheers
Mario


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

Poseidon-Jim said:


> Here's a few of mine, some I have and a few have moved on to other homes, but they all are fine quality and wonderful watches.


Nobody likes a show-off, Jim!

;-)

Awesome thread. I'm salivating!


----------



## fidelio (Dec 10, 2008)

Great vintage Seiko's so far!Keep 'em comin |>

I had lots of vintage Seiko,sold a few,only four by now.


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

joslar said:


> View attachment 408815
> 
> 
> My birth month and year!!! :-!


----------



## Madude (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi here's my 7A28-7020 companied with newer relatives.


----------



## chriswalkerband (Feb 6, 2011)

I was playing a show in Winter Haven last night and couldn't help but spot this awesome vintage Seiko dive watch. The gentlemen wearing it has seen the band and I perform dozens of times over the last 4 years playing around Central Florida. I asked if I could take a picture of his awesome watch, which he bought new in 1970, and wears not only daily...but wears it during EVERY dive he has ever been on. He is a renowned cave and natural spring diver. He is also an underwater photographer and one heck of a dood to boot. He told me he isn't a huge watch guy, but obviously needs one for his work. He told me that someone brought in a dive watch into his dive shop that was "oil filled...the guy tried to change the battery himself and whooosh"...he brought it in enclosed in a ziplock bag...with some of the oil..haha. Runs consistently one minute fast everyday.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

*You too Jimmy! It has been too long. Here are a couple of more not so vintage divers lol.*







































Poseidon-Jim said:


> Good to see you man, it's been awhile...
> 
> Regards, :-!
> Jim


----------



## jair1970 (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## roverguy78 (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice collection, jair1970. Looks like you have quite a few rare Seiko LCD watches!


----------



## Poseidon-Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

*Nice transitional 7002 there Richard...now send her off to me!*

lol man, I know these really are not your thing, so feel free to get her right out to me in the post...haha:-!

Cheers,
JIm


----------



## James Gond (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Awesome watches guys!....joslar, that NOS 6309 is just spectacular*

SQ 7548-700.. On SALE now :-(


----------



## James Gond (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Awesome watches guys!....joslar, that NOS 6309 is just spectacular*

My 6105-8110 original and Anviled.....


----------



## hisashi (Dec 12, 2010)

All these vintage watch are so awesome. Any ways to get it online?


----------



## chrishiew (Mar 30, 2006)

fidelio said:


> Great vintage Seiko's so far!Keep 'em comin |>
> 
> I had lots of vintage Seiko,sold a few,only four by now.


Wow!!! What a great collection of Seiko vintage divers!!! ...  .. Makes me droll all over .. :-d:-d:-d:-|


----------



## cmoy (Mar 7, 2006)

Here's a few...

'66 6217-8001









'69 6159-7001









'75 6159-7019









'75 6105-8110


----------



## cmoy (Mar 7, 2006)

Some non divers...

'63 Sportsmaster J13058









'67 6619-8060









'68 4006-7020









'69 4006-7000









'69 5422-7000









'70 5606-7130









'70 6119-8430









'70 6106-5009









'71 4006-6002









'71 4006-7012









'71 6106-7509









'71 6119-6400









'72 7006-7007









'77 6139-7100









'78 6138-0049


----------



## Henry T (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

Look what came today! My 6139-6005. I can finally contribute to this thread I started, which has been so fun for me to read every day. Thanks for all the great pics everybody!


----------



## pckoh (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Awesome watches guys!....joslar, that NOS 6309 is just spectacular*

Does this qualify? I've no idea what model this is....have yet to get a better camera so I can shoot a clearer pic and post it up and get some help....


----------



## joslar (Jan 13, 2010)

BrooklineWatch said:


> I can finally contribute to this thread I started, which has been so fun for me to read every day!


Yes this thread has been quite a thrill. It has shown me that I need MORE vintage Seikos...

Congrats with your new watch - very nice!

#edit: Here is a small family photo of three generations slim-case divers. I intentionally left out the SKX173 which doesn't classify as vintage yet! 

View attachment 413227


----------



## hantulaut (Jun 1, 2010)

*"traffic light" hands*

i love the small detail like the hands on my vintage seiko dive |>


----------



## jolun (Feb 23, 2011)

Giving my silver s-wave some wrist time today - not sure if it's vintage enough to be in the same company as some of the beauties already posted!


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Awesome watches guys!....joslar, that NOS 6309 is just spectacular*

My Arnie would like to join in.


----------



## James Gond (Dec 15, 2009)

This day, wear 6306-7000........


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## BramJ (Apr 2, 2011)

(Posted in wrong thread)


----------



## JimSnyder (Apr 2, 2011)

1981 6309-7049


----------



## BramJ (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Awesome watches guys!....joslar, that NOS 6309 is just spectacular*

My dad's old Seiko 7005-7130. Its from '72.

I got the watch in a very used condition but after quite a lot of polishing this morning and a new leather strap it sure does look a lot better:









The crystal is not the original one, the original one was destroyed in a crash in '75. There are a few small scratches on the dial (from the same crash) and the crown is not completely straight. But I am afraid that trying to bend it wil break it completely, it functions perfect so that is not a problem. The movement also seems fine.

How I got it last week:


----------



## koi666 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Awesome watches guys!....joslar, that NOS 6309 is just spectacular*



BramJ said:


> My dad's old Seiko 7005-7130. Its from '72.
> 
> I got the watch in a very used condition but after quite a lot of polishing this morning and a new leather strap it sure does look a lot better:
> 
> ...


What compound did you use to buff out the scratches on the crystal and the housing? Did you use any special polishing gadgets?


----------



## BramJ (Apr 2, 2011)

*Re: Awesome watches guys!....joslar, that NOS 6309 is just spectacular*

All I used was MicroMesh Regular 1500 grit to 12000 grit, Brasso Copper polish (all I had ) and a lot of time 

http://www.sisweb.com/micromesh/mmr_sheets.htm


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Awesome watches guys!....joslar, that NOS 6309 is just spectacular*

6105-8000

















6309-7049


----------



## James Gond (Dec 15, 2009)

My Black Bullhead with The Mickey Mouse.....


----------



## jankdc (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## D1JBS (Jun 1, 2010)

Congrats on the 6005 Pepsi...I'm a bit late to the party, but here is a small collection I started last year. All chronos for now, but currently on the lookout for a nice 70's diver.

In order of acquisition first-recent:

6138-8020 Panda
6138-0040 Bullhead Speedtimer
6138-0030 Kakume Speedtimer
6138-0011 UFO


----------



## TrevortdogR (Apr 18, 2010)

My 6309-7040-7290 on a time factors retro strap I scored on ebay for $175.


----------



## SeikoPsycho2 (May 9, 2009)

Time to chime in.........

Some Chrono's


















































































Sports Divers...........














































Some Divers...........


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow. Every time I think this thread is losing steam, there is another series of amazing posts.


----------



## safetyfast (Nov 2, 2010)

Loyswatch 6309-7040


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

What a great thread to review on a Sunday morning. Excellent contributions from everyone!
My first, but not last, vintage Seiko.
dP


----------



## aznhomer16 (Mar 14, 2007)

Very cool SeikoPsycho!


----------



## safetyfast (Nov 2, 2010)

Dan Pierce said:


> What a great thread to review on a Sunday morning. Excellent contributions from everyone!
> My first, but not last, vintage Seiko.
> dP


 Gorgeous!


----------



## stophmaster (Dec 22, 2009)

*Better late than never....*

Vintage Seikos, currently my favorite topic!


----------



## dougcee (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Awesome watches guys!....joslar, that NOS 6309 is just spectacular*

I love this one, I bought it to replace one just like it I got rid of a while back. Unfortunately, it's not running now. I'm tempted to try and get it fixed.


----------



## keto9 (Dec 13, 2010)

*Re:Vintage Seikos*

Wow @ stophmaster, what a collection - colour me jealous!

Just got the King Quartz 0853-8035 in today off the 'bay, serial #672319. Got in a minor bidding war, I had to have it because of the textured dial but still happy at $200 landed to me. It's in extraordinary condition, not a mark on the case or crystal or dial, and just minor stretching of the bracelet. I forget the dating convention so I'm not 100% sure of the age of any of these - would the King *((EDIT appears to be 1976))*. The 6139-7101 chrono serial #7N0687 (1977?) is a redial, and is on wjean mesh. The gold-tone 6533-8019 has been mine since new but I forget when that was, serial #566716 ('75? '85?). It's about due for a new strap, but it doesn't get rotation time so I'm in no hurry.

























I'll cheat and show their current model siblings. The middle one at least has vintage inspired aesthetics.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Better late than never....*

one from the 1970's.......
















one from the 1990's


----------



## Cannop (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Better late than never....*

Another better late than never reply! A group shot here:




























There are a few more since these pictures were taken - I really must update!


----------



## Henry T (Feb 9, 2006)

I changed out the original bracelet on this Bellmatic 4006-6002. 









The Jubilee style 20 mm bracelet is from a Seiko 5 Sport which I filed down to 19 mm. So, with the mod it is now 19 flares to 20 and tapers down to 16 at the clasp.

The original is 19 mm and tapers all the way to 16 mm at the clasp. This one looks a bit skinny on the watch.


----------



## kevinkar (Mar 29, 2008)

This is my 7A28-7029 from around 1986. It's actually a replacement as I lost my original but was able to replace it via the magic of ebay. I think it's one of the nicest looking of any Seiko watches and its quartz accuracy is excellent. It's not uncommon for me to change it at DST and find it's less than 30 seconds off. All stainless steel, day/date, chronograph, and good water resistance. What more could one ask for?


----------



## NABodie (Jan 15, 2011)

Some nice old Seikos in here.


----------



## vinylgreek (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Awesome watches guys!....joslar, that NOS 6309 is just spectacular*

Thanks for the link. I've had trouble finding a consistent source for the finer grit polishing films.


----------



## NABodie (Jan 15, 2011)

Here is my 6309 with a Parker 1940 Vacumatic Imperial and my Iphone. Old and new in 
coexistence.


----------



## Henry T (Feb 9, 2006)

Same watch, different bracelet.

On a mesh this time.


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

NABodie said:


> Here is my 6309 with a Parker 1940 Vacumatic Imperial and my Iphone. Old and new in
> coexistence.


Very cool pic.


----------



## nectarios73 (Jul 26, 2010)

nice watches:-!


----------



## NABodie (Jan 15, 2011)

BrooklineWatch said:


> Very cool pic.


Thanks!


----------



## Barry H (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Awesome watches guys!....joslar, that NOS 6309 is just spectacular*

Great thread. Thanks to all who posted pics - some gorgeous Seikos!

Not all are guilty, but it would've been more interesting for those of us with little vintage Seiko knowledge to have some details (or at least an indication of year of manufacture), rather than just photo(s) with no info!


----------



## Alex R (Jan 4, 2010)

I am very new to Seiko crowd, but do have special feeling towards Seiko. Not overly expensive watches and do all what needs to be done or even more with great reliability.
I found this watch in the basement when we bough our house years ago.
Recently I got hook up on watchmaking (still just a beginner yet, but did complete couple of projects).
This particular Seiko will be my first automatic watch that I am planning to work on. 
It's working when on the move, but stops in several hours or so after removing from the hand.
I want to take it apart and under the guide of watchmaking forum to see if I can service this watch, plus it needs to be polished, possibly change crystal as well.
Now waiting for JAXA type of back case opener to arrive and start the project.
Here the pictures. 
BTW, can any one tell me more about this model? When was it produced. Thanks in advance.
Alex


----------



## Henry T (Feb 9, 2006)

Same vintage chrono in a few different combos. 

On a _watchadoo_









On a _Stella_ mesh









On a Jubilee style bracelet which I 'liberated' from a Seiko 5 Sports Rally diver (re-issue)


----------



## zampetti esp (Apr 21, 2011)

I hope, well I need a bullhead, but 'til that day, these are my vintage Seiko...


----------



## koska23 (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Awesome watches guys!....joslar, that NOS 6309 is just spectacular*



BramJ said:


> My dad's old Seiko 7005-7130. Its from '72.
> 
> I got the watch in a very used condition but after quite a lot of polishing this morning and a new leather strap it sure does look a lot better:
> 
> ...


 Great job of bringing a watch back to life! Looks great...


----------



## koska23 (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey, I know I'm late, but I love this thread, and had to contribute...

1. 1973. Seiko 4006-6031

2. 1979. Seiko A359-4010

3. 1984 Seiko 5 7019-7190


----------



## aznhomer16 (Mar 14, 2007)

Just now started to get into vintage Seikos. Here's my first:


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

Yes! Let's keep this thread a-goin'.

The more I think about vintage Seikos, the more I feel like they are a perfect niche for me as a collector. They're distinctive yet affordable. I am amazed by the variety of designs I see in this thread alone. I have to set about educating myself on the history of this manufacturer. There must be a book....


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

I am very surprised that no one has posted one of these yet. A real classic, the "Speedmaster Quartz" ;-)










I wish they still made them like this. Sorry about the green reflection on the left (top of case), I plan to photograph it properly and post the images here. In the meantime, this quick snapshot will have to do...


----------



## weasel33 (Jan 30, 2011)

Beat me to it
couple of mine


----------



## kwh74 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Chris,

Its a early 1960's King Seiko hi-beat (36000bph), Its a 4502 movement, you will find it on the normal round case. The cushion case is relatively rare as to my understanding.

TQ
Kong.


----------



## hantulaut (Jun 1, 2010)

Here a shot from my little collection...


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

My Seiko Panda 6138-8020 on a couple of Natos and a Snake bund strap:


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

ditoy_eagle said:


> My Seiko Panda 6138-8020 on a couple of Natos and a Snake bund strap:


Love your choice of nato straps. Perfect combos!
dP


----------



## James Gond (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Awesome watches guys!....joslar, that NOS 6309 is just spectacular*

The newest 6159 to my collections...


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Interesting pictures...

What does the medal signify?


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: Awesome watches guys!....joslar, that NOS 6309 is just spectacular*

6138-8020 Military


----------



## corvettesR1 (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## corvettesR1 (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## Budabear (Mar 28, 2010)

*Re: Awesome watches guys!....joslar, that NOS 6309 is just spectacular*

Bought this one about 27 years ago and an LCD Seiko but the LCD is long gone due to a cracked crystal. This one is near perfect but too small. So, my wife loves her new Seiko. Lol


----------



## corvettesR1 (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## Watch wrist: g.p. (Jul 21, 2010)

The first watch I can remember wearing:


----------



## James Gond (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Awesome watches guys!....joslar, that NOS 6309 is just spectacular*

Low price on great watch... Seiko 6139-6001...


----------



## James Gond (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Awesome watches guys!....joslar, that NOS 6309 is just spectacular*

Or some Bull......


----------



## Kondi (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Awesome watches guys!....joslar, that NOS 6309 is just spectacular*

Found this trio while cleaning to move house. All original. I'm the original owner of the 7002 and 7548. Age on the 6309-7049 Serial is 1915XX ? Thanks.
The 7548 is on it's way to Ken Setser. My dad gave it to me in the late 70's while in highschool. Still looking for the 6309 that Seiko Japan overhauled for me in 2000.


----------



## fearless-five (Aug 30, 2009)

You askd for it)


----------



## jolun (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## watchngars (Nov 20, 2008)

1979 6309-7040 on skunk zulu


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)

Those are some of my favorites...

Seiko 7016s













































and the 6138s...


----------



## Andy H (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Awesome watches guys!....joslar, that NOS 6309 is just spectacular*

The legendary "Contra"


----------



## Marlig33 (Jun 9, 2011)

I bought this new in early 1967, it's travelled all over the world with me but now only gets worn on special occasions and holidays.
I had it serviced, by Seiko, 6 or 8 years ago and the service cost about 16 times more than I paid for the watch originally!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

6119 6400.
dP


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

Recently acquired this beauty :-!


----------



## therabbitssing (Jun 12, 2011)

My mother bought me this when I was a young kid in the 80's. Had to change the band about 14 years ago(The bracelet broke, and I couldn't find the replacement Seiko band at the time), and has been through about 5 or so battery changes. ;-)


----------



## peakay (Feb 5, 2011)

Circa 1978.


----------



## ak415 (May 29, 2010)

Since other people have brought this thread back to life, here's my Seiko "5" 6309-8900 from 1983.


----------



## cjrcaptain (Feb 26, 2011)

This is my Seiko 7s26-0020 that i purchased for $40 USD at a flea market. All original minus the bezel insert and the super oyster.
Watch is running excellent at -5 sec/day. I leave it in the sun as much as possible for that nice vintage look.


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

New arrival today. 1970 Sea Lion.


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

My Panda Chrono on Snake bund:


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

Not sure if this one is vintage enough, but it's the best I can do. I've owned it over 30 years


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi folks,
I want to make a notice that I got this beautiful Seiko yesterday.I really like the change of the date and the day with pushung the crown and of course the lack of second hand - man can misunderstood if the watch is running or not - hahahaha.
Great watch,great shape and health for 40 years of life.Here you are some pics:












Where can I get a new crystal from?


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi, nice catch, the crystal looks good, do you need a new one? If you do, try jmk500 on ebay. Here's a before and after of mine, not the exact same as yours but similar.


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh,my crystal is in far better condition but it wears the signs of the time...It`s somehow romantic I think.


----------



## Garde-temps (Aug 13, 2011)

My Seiko bell-matic bought to a Scandinavian "Seiko geek".


----------



## Jayson (Sep 21, 2011)

This is my Seikomatic Weekdater. My granddad bought this watch in the 1960s, but I don't know the exact year.

I was fascinated by it when I was a child, and now that I've inherited it, it's a very special possession to me. I recently had it serviced and restored, and it's like brand new again. The band is a Speidel. I have the calendar that was originally in the band, but it only went up to 1974. I've since found an identical Speidel band with a perpetual calendar, and I'll be changing that soon.


----------



## AntFarm (Aug 11, 2011)

Posted this in the "What Was Your First Seiko" thread and I guess it also qualifies as a vintage Seiko.


----------



## Bustov (Sep 25, 2011)

My Seiko A829-5020. Bought it Yokosuka, Japan when I was in the Navy, would have been fall of 1982. Used it as daily watch into late 90's. I has sat since then, just needed a battery and new rubber strap and was good to go. All functions still work fine. Has taken a beating at times and it hangs in there.


----------



## scdone123 (Apr 29, 2010)

Some of mi Seiko watches i love to restore and mod them


----------



## majikat (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone for posting all these awesome vintage seikos WoW !!!!!!

Here is my only vintage Seiko 1977 ELNIX it was given to me for my 21st birthday and has been my daily wearer nearly since then !

From what i can work out it has a rather strange and rare movement !!! and lately has been giving me a little trouble but cant find a watchmaker who will touch it !! also i would like to replace the crystal ( in may be glass coz it's thick and protrudes from the bezel )( it has FIVE flat cut bevels on the top face ) and has taken a beating i can tell you to the point 
it's getting hard to read the dial , i would love to restore this watch but can't find anyone who has a new crystal or who will sevice the guts , does anyone hae any suggestions ? would seiko Japan do it ? Thanks for looking !!!


----------



## D1JBS (Jun 1, 2010)

Self-modded...bought the case and movement for 'spares' on ebay.

Brown Seiko 5 Sports Speedtimer dial
New crystal
New hands
New orange/red chrono counters
New black/red bezel insert
New pushers and springs
New crown and stem
New carbon strap
Case repolished

The result isn't exactly what you call 'vintage', but very pleasing on the eye and cost under £150.


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

Here is my Orange Arnie from '85. Got the new bezel insert installed, cleaned, serviced, new Z22 strap and ready to go


----------



## harris498 (Feb 10, 2011)

Elnix are tough because they are electro-mechanical. So, the movement has an escapement, but is powered by a battery. From what I'm told, it's not an easy movement to service.


----------



## byhsu (Nov 14, 2008)

My 6139-6002 Chrono


----------



## mususk266 (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## Drfunkenstein57 (Oct 20, 2011)

Just want to add my Seiko to the list, it's not as good as some that I've seen in this thread, but it was considered stylish in its day:







still in its box, but needs a new battery














This was my first ever Seiko, bought from H Samuels for £72.50 back in 1981 I've had this watch ever since, reason that I don't wear it much is that it has a tendency to ruin my shirt sleeves - the edge of the strap where it meets the watch body snags my expensive shirts.


----------



## Ray916MN (Feb 11, 2006)

Hadn't looked in a while.

Shown
- 6139-6005 Pogue
- 6139-6000 Notched Proof
- 6159-7010 no M
- 6159-7000
- 5740-8000
- 6146-8000
- 6139-6000 Speedtimer Notched Proof
- 6139-6010 3/69 (410th produced, earliest 6139 known?)l
- Credor 6S78-0A10
- 6S37-0010










Not shown, 3 other 6139s out for service, another 6146-8000 and a 7016-7000 both in need of attention.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

2000 Seiko Landtrek 8f56 GMT perpet. and ti...


IMG_0008 by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

1972 Seiko LM 5216 faceted crystal 2 toned..


Montage crystal Seiko 5216 by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## damage (Oct 11, 2011)

How accurate are the chronos?


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

curtain dialandBracelet view by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## mususk266 (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

Seiko 7N43-6B20 Japanese quartz given by a friend that was about to throw it away. It was in very rough shape. Took it all apart, cleaned everything, put in a fresh battery and put it on a new canvas strap.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Seiko LM SPECIAL 5216 caliber


IMG_0003 by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## jorgef2002 (Nov 2, 2011)

chriswalkerband said:


> Thanks, it's my fathers. Got him a newer Seiko that he wears daily. The alarm really gets your attention, look at the size of the speaker haha. I used a cape cod cloth to get the polished case back to shiny. I believe it's a 84' or 85'.


chriswalkerband what is a Cape Cod Cloth and where can I get one thank you.

jorgef2002


----------



## mususk266 (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Going steady since 1978, 33 years and counting...








*


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

This one built November 1976, just two months after my wedding. Operates as new.


----------



## gslaskin (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## byhsu (Nov 14, 2008)

Bongo Boy said:


> This one built November 1976, just two months after my wedding. Operates as new.


Great condition, very nice.


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

Does 1993 count as vintage? If it does, I suddenly feel old.


----------



## Hoopster (Apr 25, 2011)

1975. I do swim with it. Original dial, relumed at IWW. I'm not certain but I think the crystal is aftermarket sapphire. My favorite watch by far.


----------



## James Gond (Dec 15, 2009)

My watch.... vintage Baby Arnie H601-5480


----------



## raggastani (Nov 19, 2011)

7549-7010


----------



## DoubleTap (Jun 17, 2008)

:-!


----------



## crc32 (Jan 10, 2007)

Posted this before, but I made some new pics in the meantime!


----------



## peter-g (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)

Seiko 6138-0030.The Champage and the Big Blue. 1973.


----------



## royy.c (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## 5im0n (Jul 16, 2010)

I also have a 6309A but with a lot of replacement parts - have still yet to take a photo of it.


----------



## peter-g (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## mattanderson (Oct 18, 2011)

Can I play?

6309-7049 on flat-vent Z22:








On Bond zulu:


----------



## Fabio Felix (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi Again,

How many years of age to be qualified as a Vintage? does this one qualify? Seiko SLD005P


----------



## James Gond (Dec 15, 2009)

Only my little family of vintage chrono.........


----------



## James Gond (Dec 15, 2009)

Iwth my tough Arnie... in all original way....


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

This dates back to 1990.


----------



## mususk266 (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## lsettle (Jul 22, 2011)

7002-7009 Jan 1993

Lawrence


----------



## kiatkiat (Jan 4, 2012)

6146-8000 with new strap:










6218-8950:


----------



## got6ponies (Jan 31, 2011)

*JDM 19*92


----------



## GbV (Aug 20, 2011)

I'll add my 6139


----------



## cp5184 (Jul 16, 2011)

4205 150M diver. It's got a problem though, It's very difficult to screw down the crown, and when you do screw down the crown, the movement is still in time setting mode. The crown isn't in first position. I'm hoping to get some tools,open it up and see what the problem is.

I haven't seen much on this board about the 4205... I'm pretty happy with it. It seems like it fits my wrist pretty well.


----------



## AlanJH (Feb 15, 2012)

Bought this new in 1978


----------



## Redcoat1 (Jul 14, 2010)

7548-700B from February '80:









7548-7000 from May '83:


----------



## pusherman (Jul 31, 2009)

My first classic, 6139-6012 from 1974, says hello  sporting vintage leather..


----------



## Watch a Watch (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi folks this is my Seiko 5 story posted on another forum but thought you might like to read it.
While I was in The Royal Air Force in the 70s I was based at a Vulcan Bomber servicing station in South Wales working in the main servicing hanger. I had noticed my Corporal wearing a very nice looking watch, I asked what it was and he said a Seiko. Now in the early 70s Seiko's were a rare beast in the UK I looked in all of the local jewelers in Cardiff to no avail Timex, Smiths, and various Swiss makes I had never heard of but no Seiko's. This is when I started to pester my Corporal to sell me the watch, now this Seiko was far from pristine, it would get covered in hydraulic oil and paint thinners on a daily basis and when he washed his hands in cellulose thinners and Swarfega you can start to get the picture. Eventually after raising the amount of cash being offered, he gave in and sold me the watch, my first Seiko well pleased. I didn't have a box but I did have an old Seconda box, I removed the insert and put my name rank and number in the bottom of the box replaced the insert and put the watch in my locker. End of story well not quite, a few weeks after I bought the watch my locker was broken into, along with several others in my block. all my valuables were gone including the Seiko. None of my gear was ever found. Move forward 30+ years, I am living in Scotland working as a Freelance Photographer and have just joined the RAF's Air Training Corps which is a youth organisation allied to the RAF. One day checking my email, there is one from Australia when I read It I couldn't believe what I was reading. The email was from a guy called Bob based in Adelaide, he ran a Bric-a - Brac shop and he had been to an auction where he had bought a box of anonymous bits and pieces. You guessed it, in the box was a Seconda box with a Seiko watch in it with my Name rank and number. He had been trying to track me down for over a year but to no avail, until I was back on the RAF scene, hence the email. He said he was going to post the watch back to me, and he duly did. It now takes pride of place in my collection and as far as I am concerned is totally priceless and will never be sold. All I have done is clean it and fit a new crystal. Oh yes the watch is a Seiko 5 6119 8073 Cheers Brian


----------



## Alex R (Jan 4, 2010)

Very nice story Brian. Thanks for sharing.
Alex


----------



## mususk266 (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## got6ponies (Jan 31, 2011)

*took me about a week of playing
with the BPM & -/+ RETARD but i 
think i got it set to less than 2min. 
off (fast) over 24hrs. it used to be 7/8mins. fast
and i put on a real SEIKO SS band just 
for the picture. i like my NATO/ZULUS better
with this watch.*


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

I picked up this vintage quartz watch (circa 1970s?) from GoodWill the other week. I put in a new battery and it's running great. It's a joy to wear - tiny, thin, and lightweight.


----------



## chomior (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## crowdedhouse (Apr 8, 2008)

Folks - this was my first Seiko 

I reckon I bought it sometime in the mid 80's, some years later I got an Ana Digi Seiko (which I lost) so this was relegated to beater status.
I used to race bikes and in the days before cycle computers this was my timepiece/stopwatch...with lots of sweat, rain and grime.

Long forgotten about I found it last autumn in the bottom of a junk box (while looking for different junk!)....dirty and blank...I opened it and cleaned it up a bit with soap and water...stuck a battery in and away she goes again - all working including the backlight...has lost about 20 seconds in four months
EDIT- Just noticed I have the date wrong lol 
It's looks a bit better IRL than the photo

On the case back and screen is Japan A914-5010


----------



## Gadro (Jan 16, 2012)

Here's two for you

Firstly a 6139-6011

















and a 6139-7060


----------



## mysharona (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello all! I'm new to the forum, but have been lurking for a while. Definitely into the Seikos... currently selling all my Swiss watches to afford the Seikos I want. Here are my recent finds. I put the jubilee band on the Lord Marvel and the crocodile strap on the Sportsman. The Lord Marvel is from 1969 and the Sportsman is a 1966.


----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

mysharona said:


> Hello all! I'm new to the forum, but have been lurking for a while. Definitely into the Seikos... currently selling all my Swiss watches to afford the Seikos I want. Here are my recent finds. I put the jubilee band on the Lord Marvel and the crocodile strap on the Sportsman. The Lord Marvel is from 1969 and the Sportsman is a 1966.


Two of my vintage favorites. Very nice!


----------



## mysharona (Feb 27, 2012)

One other...


----------



## mysharona (Feb 27, 2012)

mususk266 said:


> View attachment 546514
> View attachment 546515


lol. wanna sell it? looking for one of these!


----------



## mjk778 (Dec 3, 2009)

My H601-5480. Arnies cousin and my personal fav seiko that i own.


----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

mysharona said:


> One other...


Another gem! We have similar tastes in watches. Which means you have excellent taste, or course.


----------



## sale83 (Feb 28, 2012)

My two favorite


----------



## Johvic (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Pipwatch (Jan 17, 2012)

Apologies - but though I have tried to upload from my computer and URL (as well as searching "how to upload photos") I have had no joy. (It's quite different from ebay and other forums I am used to.) But, here's a link to some of my Seikos:

Pictures by Pipwatch - Photobucket


----------



## placebo (Feb 8, 2012)

7548 on the left..


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

Pipwatch said:


> Apologies - but though I have tried to upload from my computer and URL (as well as searching "how to upload photos") I have had no joy. (It's quite different from ebay and other forums I am used to.) But, here's a link to some of my Seikos:
> 
> Pictures by Pipwatch - Photobucket


You have a wonderful collection of Vintage Seikos, Pipwatch, and welcome to the forum.

Here what I have so far:



















A Citizen 8110 Bullhead:










And this one is coming, on its way: (Foto was borrowed from the seller)










Capt. Serdal


----------



## Munky007 (Feb 22, 2012)

This is mine: 6138-8020


----------



## sale83 (Feb 28, 2012)

This was my first Seiko







This one was heavily repaired.Glass was destroyed,5 was missing,had problems with mechanism....


----------



## Pipwatch (Jan 17, 2012)

serdal23 said:


> You have a wonderful collection of Vintage Seikos, Pipwatch, and welcome to the forum.
> 
> Capt. Serdal


Thanks. I'm glad to be here. Now, I just need to learn how to post photos - shall get my daughter to give me an idiot's guide...


----------



## mysharona (Feb 27, 2012)

Pipwatch said:


> Thanks. I'm glad to be here. Now, I just need to learn how to post photos - shall get my daughter to give me an idiot's guide...


1) Go to photobucket
2) Click on your picture... under the image several link options will pop up.
3) Copy the bottom link, marked "IMG code" (clicking this code should automatically copy it)
4) Paste it here, in your reply to thread box.
5) Post reply
... and there's your watch!


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

here's my contribution





































Regards!


----------



## gtxtom (Jan 28, 2012)

Just arrived today.


Seiko 7548-7000 by gtxtom, on Flickr


----------



## zumanon (Dec 15, 2006)

This is my 6138-8030. October 1976 issue. Acquired it from a friend many years back. Never opened, never serviced. Running like clockwork(no pun intended) after 36 years, at +12s. Unfortunately the lume holds for a very short time, as half life of tritium is long past.


----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)

H558-8009 from March 1983 on a Zulu for your viewing pleasure: original save a replacement aluminum shroud. Still amazed how well this thing works.


----------



## Pipwatch (Jan 17, 2012)

Here are some:

























































Shall post a few more later. Forgive the photo quality.


----------



## Jonnie C (Mar 5, 2012)

One of my LM Specials....I wear this watch a fair bit even though it has brown dial...



























Used Original sellers pics - to lazy to take my own some times


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

I will have soon 5719-8990 one button chrono...


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

Spent some time cleaning this up tonight.


----------



## junioreuro (Mar 3, 2012)

My 1st Seiko, bought in 2002,been inside the swimming pool,been inside the washing machine, been inside the car at temperature above 40C ,surviving drop from 10 feet above and still going keep going strong


----------



## mysharona (Feb 27, 2012)

The newest member of my Seiko family. Born December, 1973.


----------



## drockadam (Sep 23, 2011)

Here's my vintage Seiko! It was handed down to me from my late grandfather. It's a 6139 8049T from 1973! Keeps amazing time, very durable! Recently polished the crystal with Polywatch, it's spotless now!


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

I just sold my vintage Seiko, a hand wind 66 and hunted for a white dialed one.. This one came up


----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

mysharona said:


> The newest member of my Seiko family. Born December, 1973.


I like that sooooo much.


----------



## mysharona (Feb 27, 2012)

Censport said:


> I like that sooooo much.


Thank you! I watched this watch forever. Seller listed it with 7 day auctions. When the first auction had only one day left, the seller cancelled it because some of his pictures weren't showing up in his listing and then he relisted it. Starting over with 7 more days. Then, 2 days into the auction I sent him a message that his item details were for a vintage Omega DeVille rather than a King Seiko. He thanked me then cancelled the auction again and started over with another seven day auction. By the end of this auction I was so determined to get this watch... let's just say I'm glad that it sold for well under my maximum bid!!!


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

Amazing what $10 on eBay and a tube of Polywatch can get you.


----------



## Johvic (Aug 20, 2010)

and another shot after it's trip to the watchmaker for resurfacing plus a suitable box from my Father-in-law


----------



## hullio (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## Watch a Watch (Oct 22, 2008)

I only have two Seiko's a 6119 8073 this is the watch that was stolen in the early 70's and was returned from Adelaide recently. My other Seiko is a 1970's bellmatic


----------



## Flex1493 (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## bosjohn (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: Awesome watches guys!....joslar, that NOS 6309 is just spectacular*

two of my vintage seiko watches. The gold 6146-8000 was a gift for my 29th birthday new in 1970 and it runs and looks as nice now as it did then. The other which is a manual wind I got from Korea a while ago, except for the scratch on the back its near mint and runs flawlessly.
JOhn


----------



## steinmann (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: Awesome watches guys!....joslar, that NOS 6309 is just spectacular*

This is my 1968 model. Was lying in a box since the late 80's and discovered a few week ago. As I took it and moved it a bit - it started working, and after a week on my wrist I took it to service and it is working as new since. It was of the father of my father-in-law. This watch went through a lot of things as this guy was a police officer and this was his piece.


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Awesome watches guys!....joslar, that NOS 6309 is just spectacular*

6105-8119 all Original


----------



## Governor (Apr 5, 2012)

Hello All ... I am Brand New To the Forum ... 

D1JBS ... I Love Your Seiko Vintage Chrono Collection with Tasteful Strap Mods ... I am Big on Bespoke 60's - 70's Fashion and these Watches fit the Bill ... Can You recommend a Seiko Collector's Guide that has the following ... Catalog Number, Description and Dial Photo Guide on the Market ?

Thank You

Governor


----------



## redcow (Dec 14, 2011)

Good old Black&White daily watch


----------



## myron_stark (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Awesome watches guys!....joslar, that NOS 6309 is just spectacular*









My 1970s Seiko 5. 6119 6003.


----------



## koska23 (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Awesome watches guys!....joslar, that NOS 6309 is just spectacular*

Love this thread...

1976. Seiko 6138-0030 Speedtimer, a.k.a. Big Blue (JDM)

Cheers!

Dejan


----------



## Ray C (Dec 19, 2008)

I was lucky to come across a local sale of quite a few vintage Seikos. Aside from these I still have another 20 or so that either need a strap or some minor TLC before they can be worn. All of these are getting wrist time right now and I find myself switching watches at meals.


----------



## Itamaraty (Dec 16, 2007)

Here are mine:




























Regards from Brasil,

Diogo


----------



## luckylukehappy (Apr 12, 2012)

My "UFO" from Japan J say : Hi Every body..... 










its My SKJ004 also :










regard


----------



## koiom (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

Here's mine. It was my grandfather's. It runs too slow to use, but I hope to get it serviced and suspect that a basic clean/lube job might be all that's required. Any recommendations for what to have done to it, and by whom? Because of its sentimental value, it's a keeper, and I'd like to see it on my sons' wrists, keeping good time.


----------



## James Gond (Dec 15, 2009)

Along first 6 months in 2012, I had many nice vintage Seiko. Here several of them :








7A38-7289








2205 woman








6138 Panda


----------



## James Gond (Dec 15, 2009)

And here are more others :








6119-6023








6105-8110 (with uncorrect crown)








7546-9000


----------



## seikoluhver (Jun 27, 2012)

Hello guys. Here is mine. It says 7017-6000 on the back.


----------



## Richard Bond (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: Awesome watches guys!....joslar, that NOS 6309 is just spectacular*

I am new here and not sure where to post this so I am really sorry if this is the wrong place! Any advice will be accepted with grace.... I have a nice vintage Weekdater (sportsmatic) but unfortunately I lost the original bracelet in 1967 about a year after I bought the watch and have been looking for an original replacement ever since. I purchased the watch in Cyprus around 1965/66 and it has never let me down. Some time ago I bought a Seiko Kinetic which has been equally good... the only watch that was perhaps a tiny bit better was a Cartier (sadly stolen). Now, if anyone has any info on a vintage bracelet.. please let me know. 




It seem that only Photobucket works for this!!


----------



## pasti78 (Jun 25, 2011)

Sea Horse `60









Quartz Sports `80


----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)

My 6105 8119 back from the spa (aka IWW)...


----------



## Jockinho (Sep 1, 2008)

Have been more than a year since my latest Seiko vintage Chrono, got this 6139-7002 today. Lovely patinated dial, think original bracelet. Polished case isn't original and might brush it later if I can do it nicely, also need to find a mesh to it since I think that will look b-)...



















All in all you do get a lot of watch and history for a 100USD these days :-!


----------



## wasf (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## crazyhorse (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Awesome watches guys!....joslar, that NOS 6309 is just spectacular*

Richard i really hope that one day you get your strap , 40 odd years searching you derserve to find it, good luck mate!


----------



## new2oltime (Feb 20, 2011)

This is my near vintage Seiko all Titanium _"diver styled"_ entry for you consideration. Since it only offers 5~BAR I can't claim it to be a diver. BUT, it has some _CrA*zy*_ BLUE lume, a fixed bezel and lots of subs & hands. I have not seen another one of these, though I'm sure there are some. So I'm calling it RARE. Movement is the 7T32, everything works and keeps VG time. Dial is in VG condition, though the crystal has some flaws it is still pretty good. I haven't decoded the serial number for it's age but I'm guessing it's a 70's or early 80's. ALL OPINIONS, ADVICE, CRITIQUES _ARE VERY WELCOME!_ Pic Time


----------



## chomior (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Trandy (Jun 12, 2011)

Just bought this.....it should be here Wednesday.

6139-6005....date of birth is 1977.


----------



## lenny (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## Peahi (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: Let's See Your Vintage Seikos (incl 6306 and 6105)*

I probably posted here before...but can't remember!! LOL! Old pics here:

First one, not my pic, but I do own the watch! Pic was taken by previous owner..you can find his pics on the "other" seiko forum we all know.


----------



## bosjohn (Mar 27, 2012)

well here they are in no particular order.
First up is a diver which seems to have a after market hands dial and bezel. The case and movement seem original. It is a 6309-7290

Seiko-Vintage-Dive by bosjohn, on Flickr
Next is my Grand Seiko 6146-8000 which my dad bought in japan and gave me new forty three years ago.

GS-6146-8000-1 by bosjohn, on Flickr
then my other Grand Seiko which I got back in feb or march of this year. It is in pretty nice cosmetic shape but for some unknown reason its got a KS crown. It is a manual wind from about 1969 or 1968 its a hi beat. 4522-7010

GS-Hi-Beat-manual-1- by bosjohn, on Flickr
Next is my King Seiko chronometer number 6626-5040

KS-hi-beat-Chrono-1 by bosjohn, on Flickr
All the above appear to have after market bracelets or straps and not the right crowns.
Next two are a LM lordmatic and and LM. The first is the tv dial with 23 jewels and the second a blue dial 25 jewel marked LM they both have signed bracelets with the LM logo, I believe they are the right ones.

Lord-Marvel by bosjohn, on Flickr

Seiko-LM-25-jewels by bosjohn, on Flickr

Next is my Sea Lion 30 jewel 8305-9000
sealion-m77-1 by bosjohn, on Flickr

sealion-m77-2 by bosjohn, on FlickrN
next is my early seventies hi beat unisex manual wind, the only word on the dial is seiko and the numbers at the bottom appear to be 542: 0520 and the movement is 2220-7260
Seiko-Manual-wind-1 by
bosjohn, on Flickr
The last of the mechanicals is this nice 17 jewel bellmatic with original signed bracelet

17J-bellmatic by bosjohn, on Flickr
The last three are quarts, two 7a38 chronos one marked sports 100 and a kinetic.

7A38-Sports-100 by bosjohn, on Flickr
it seems I don't have a photo of the other 7a38 so the last pic is the kinetic

Seiko-Kinetic by bosjohn, on Flickr


----------



## Garde-temps (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## dougcee (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: Awesome watches guys!....joslar, that NOS 6309 is just spectacular*

Here's mine!


----------



## cuccos19 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello Everyone! Although I joined earlier, this is my first post, and I wanted to show you my (maybe) vintage Seiko. I love it very much, nice memories about it, actually I got it from my Grandma, long time ago. When I accidently killed my good old Casio F-91W, she told me it's time get something more good looking watch. As far as I can remember I bought it in early august of '98. Backplate says movement is 7S26-8760, there is a KY before and an F in a square after the movement mark. Does it says anything about the year of made?


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## ty_tanium (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## SgtBatman (Jan 26, 2012)

A sales award I won back around '86










My newest. Picked it up on the bay, but other than the date (7/73) & the model (7006-8090R) I have no clue about it.


----------



## tommyzeta (Jul 31, 2012)

Happy to join the vintage Seiko club with these two masterpieces: 6117 6004 World Time and 6309 6002 Pogue.


----------



## ranonranonarat (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Itamaraty (Dec 16, 2007)

Hello everybody!
My last buy, 7016-5001.


----------



## Irishjon (Jul 2, 2012)

Here's my 6139-7030. I wear this to work and use the chronograph to time engine starts and shut downs.


----------



## tsfmlm (Nov 3, 2012)

Here is my Seiko 6138-8030 Blue Dial..




























İt isn't a bull-head 









Have a good day,
Cengiz


----------



## tsfmlm (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## vinagra (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## hullio (Jan 5, 2012)

Just swapped out my black leather strap for a NATO:


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

Let's revive this gorgeous thread.

7T42-6A00








7A48-701A








8M32-801B








Y182-6A00


----------



## normanparkinson (Dec 18, 2012)

Well, if the early 1980's are vintage...







The first watch that I bought for myself was a Seiko ana-digital in around 1982, which I might still have in a box somewhere. I do have something from 1992 that i will take a photograph of and post shortly.


----------



## normanparkinson (Dec 18, 2012)

Here we go, from 1992 a Flightmaster 7T34-6A00. A bit of wabi on the crystal, maybe too much, but still a great watch. I do have the original bracelet but it has been a long time since it would fit my wrist.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

My 6138-3002
Love how the dial is black in some lights, blue in others

Here's the review that sold me on this watch


----------



## dougcee (Feb 7, 2009)

I just got this 1968 Seiko Sportsman. It really benefitted from a quick polish of the crystal. It's keeping great time and works perfectly.
I believe it's all original, I'm waiting for a leather strap to replace the ugly bracelet it came with. It winds and sets like butter-glad I took a chance on this one.
Cheers, Doug.


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)




----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

- Tapatalk


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

dougcee said:


> I just got this 1968 Seiko Sportsman. It really benefitted from a quick polish of the crystal. It's keeping great time and works perfectly.
> I believe it's all original, I'm waiting for a leather strap to replace the ugly bracelet it came with. It winds and sets like butter-glad I took a chance on this one.
> Cheers, Doug.


If the sold one just like that but new I'd snap it up. It's perfect.


----------



## mcw53 (Jan 3, 2009)




----------



## jerdimus (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi,

Just a few from the collection - I seem to have picked up a thing for 6138s. I just like the chunk, quirky, 70's look - great colours and designs.









And a couple 6106s for a bit of a sportier look -









Thanks for looking -

jerdimus


----------



## limo (Mar 14, 2011)

Got this one recently....
Any info on this??


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

jerdimus said:


> Just a few from the collection..
> View attachment 916145


Wow! Stunning swathe of 6138s. Wear them in good health


----------



## swang107 (Apr 15, 2009)

My king and Grand Seiko =)


----------



## Salvo (Sep 12, 2011)

My Seiko cal. 7009 (1994)


----------



## Spikedlee (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Seiko Macchina Sportiva by Guigaro (1996)


----------



## djjasper (Dec 31, 2012)

7A28-7049 Chrono from the roaring 80s!


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Wow, lots a absolutely beautiful watches folks, kudos to the OP for such a great topic! :-!:-!

I don't think this has been mentioned yet....7C43-7009 on a Z22









On a Hirsch bracelet which it currently wears.









Late 80's early 90's piece









Seiko Lassale, I really miss this watch all 3.5mm worth :-(









Peace,
Preston


----------



## tslewisz (Jan 2, 2010)

Another 7009. Circa 19n2. On the fence about the crystal.


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

My Grand Quartz 9940-8010 made in June 1979.


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

One of my favs ! Seiko Bell-Matic (1981)


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

This is a 70's Seiko 5 6119-7430 that was my Dad's and he was nice enough to let me have it. I had it overhauled and I'm considering replacing the crystal although I haven't had much luck finding any. Someone had one with the gold ring, I suppose it could be popped out or something.


----------



## complicated_ (Nov 11, 2012)

Ok, I have I few 








6106-6003 circa 1971








6309-599C built circa 1976 from what I gather from the serial. This watch is special for me because it was a gift from my Grandpa, new in 1982 when I was ten years old.








6138-0011 "UFO"








6138-0040 "Bullhead". My favourite watches.








And another!! ............I have more of these! :-d

Almost fogot about this one, 7016-5001 "Monaco"









Enjoy, Mike.


----------



## MacaoidhM (Dec 6, 2012)

Newly acquired Lord Marvel. It's gonna be a while before any other watch gets some wrist time.


----------



## tss88 (Dec 10, 2011)

From the Ronald Reagan presidency era &#8230; early 80's. This is the first watch I bought new, 
paid for myself and not a gift from parents. 









It was in celebration piece of going full time from a part time job I had then.
Works as well as ever, several battery changes, a new strap last year.

I still wear this watch but not as much as I used to.


----------



## downtownfish (Nov 12, 2011)

My new to me 6309


----------



## Alireza (Jan 21, 2013)

This is mine  don't know if it counts as a vintage (sorry if it isn't one)


----------



## Playsatan (Mar 20, 2012)

There are many like it but this one is mine

As it came










How it looks until I can find a replacement bracelet


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Playsatan said:


> There are many like it but this one is mine
> 
> As it came
> 
> ...


Congrats on your 6138-3002!
What strap are you getting?
Mine, on small-holes rally strap (Timefactors) on previous page
Enjoy yours


----------



## Playsatan (Mar 20, 2012)

OhDark30 said:


> Congrats on your 6138-3002!
> What strap are you getting?
> Mine, on small-holes rally strap (Timefactors) on previous page
> Enjoy yours


I saw yours, very nice.

Ideally I'd like to get an original fishbone but they seem impossible to source. When I picked this one up it was just a little tight and didn't have any spare links. When I removed it to fit the nato I found that one of the end pieces was missing a lug also. If I could find the parts I'd put together a full bracelet that would fit me and I was confident would hold together but failing that I think I may fit a new oyster.

On an unrelated note is there a recommended specialist in the UK who can be trusted to service these, if they have access to original parts that would be a bonus.


----------



## kthwai (Aug 31, 2010)

6309, a gift from my father in 1981, when I was only 9 years old, graduated as the 2nd best rank in my class... 
Survived from a lot of beatings cause as a child I never knew how to treat a watch well.
Today (32 years later) it's still working fine without any major service. What a historical piece to me.
Glad to share it here


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Here is my 6138


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

MacaoidhM,


Great Lord Marvel!


tss88,


Fine taste for first watch. Congrats!


downtownfish,


I just bought one Seiko 7002 and the 6309-7040 is my next target! I love this family watch!


Alireza,


Very classy and glamorous!


Playsatan,


Look like Omega Speedmaster. Very nice looking watch.


kthwai,


Nice suvivor!

martinzx,

Your 6138 make this model a new target for me.

Best regards!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Carretera18 said:


> MacaoidhM,
> 
> martinzx,
> 
> ...


The 6138-3002 is a great watch, good luck with your search 

Here is my Vintage DX from 1974


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

martinzx said:


> The 6138-3002 is a great watch, good luck with your search
> 
> Here is my Vintage DX from 1974
> 
> View attachment 952196


Nice "Quadrato"!


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

16 years old ! Is it enough to be considered a vintage ?:think:....and.......uummhh.......quartz, by the way.:-s

More pics here: Seiko Chrono 7T32


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

My latest addition is this amazing Twin Quartz 9726 Trans Zone Syncroniser.









All original, with box and warranty paper not stamped, case bracelet and clasp untouched. After a complete servicing it runs at +0.15 sec / week ( less than 9spy ).


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

6138-0011, 6139-8010, 6309-7040 (2 times)


----------



## Mark01 (Nov 12, 2008)

*Here's Mine*


----------



## hermiesan (Jun 7, 2012)

This is so nice man! more pictures ??


----------



## JAA (Dec 10, 2011)

View attachment 1071508


7009-8750. May 1984


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

Love this thread, I am a sucker for Seiko vintage!


----------



## drockadam (Sep 23, 2011)

1972 6139!


----------



## limo (Mar 14, 2011)

Seller pics..


----------



## ManMachine (Jan 31, 2012)

Here is my 1987 6309-7290 on Olive Green 2-ring zulu.


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

dougcee said:


> I just got this 1968 Seiko Sportsman. It really benefitted from a quick polish of the crystal. It's keeping great time and works perfectly.
> I believe it's all original, I'm waiting for a leather strap to replace the ugly bracelet it came with. It winds and sets like butter-glad I took a chance on this one.
> Cheers, Doug.


I keep going through this thread and come back to this one. I'd buy it in a heartbeat if Seiko ever brought it back into production. Gorgeous and practical.


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

I searched the site and didn't see this model mentioned anywhere. This is my Seiko SNA090P that I inherited from my great uncle. It is a 36mm case with their 7T62 quartz movement. I apologize if this does not qualify as vintage.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

1983 Arnie.


----------



## dimman (Feb 10, 2013)

Picked this up today.

Needs a bit of a restoration, but the chrono works fine a it's keeping good time so far.


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Currently in the process of fixing a 6139-8030 with brown dial, it's a total basket case but it runs and everything works on it. It needs to be demagnatised and cleaned. Needs a button and spring..... anybody have those for a fellow wis??....I already have it's new crystal. Too bad the case is in really bad shape but there's no corrosion thankfully. I'll get it posted when its finished. Really love the watch, year 3 on trying to bring it back to life!! 





Peace,
Preston


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

Jennifer622 said:


> i hope my watch are "vintage enough"


Could be Jennifer but you pictures did not show up :-(


----------



## bluekutus (Sep 12, 2008)

This is mine


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

limo said:


> Seller pics..
> View attachment 1072875


What is that?


----------



## Rivendell (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## dimman (Feb 10, 2013)

^ Are 6138 'Panda' models hard to find/expensive? 

Looks very nice.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Old and new










Stunning watches









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## summerpurchase (Mar 15, 2013)

late 80's


----------



## Chaser41 (Jun 3, 2012)

glengoyne17 said:


> Old and new
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice watches............


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## dougcee (Feb 7, 2009)

My latest vintage Seiko diver circa 1987.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

it's really a vintage now .... SARB029


----------



## jva59 (Jan 3, 2013)

sergio65 said:


> it's really a vintage now .... SARB029
> 
> View attachment 1094549


 Really wish I'd grabbed one before it became vintage and unobtainable. Enjoy yours!


----------



## Rioone (Jan 30, 2013)

Good ole Helmet!


----------



## Aradan (Apr 27, 2013)

Ok guys here you go a vintage mid 60s seiko sea lion LD-110 belonged to my mom. Still works and original band!!!


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## lenny (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## Mark50 (Mar 12, 2012)

6105-8110


----------



## maxwinamp (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Jordiher (Feb 9, 2011)

My Seiko vintage:





































Best regards!!!!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Here are a few of mine:

Favorite Bullhead... 








A recently acquired 6309 (mod) that I really like...








1971 GMT...








6138 and 6139 addiction go together :-!
1975 Panda and 1971 birthyear Pogue...








I love vintage Seikos. The designs are timeless with so much character in them. You also get robust movements at a price that doesn't cost an arm and a leg (well, relatively speaking). What more could you ask for?!


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

My old and dusty Helmet (6139-7101)


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

C4L18R3 said:


> Here are a few of mine:
> 
> Favorite Bullhead...
> View attachment 1099787
> ...


Beautiful stuff. All the watches you have shown here have been on my radar for a while now, but just cannot find ones in a good condition .


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

fatehbajwa said:


> Beautiful stuff. All the watches you have shown here have been on my radar for a while now, but just cannot find ones in a good condition .


Thank you! Part of the fun is looking out for a proper example at the right price.


----------



## JAA (Dec 10, 2011)

6309-9009 May 1978


----------



## ghwatch (May 6, 2012)

6105-8110


----------



## keith88 (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Zilladon (Jan 17, 2013)

A 6139-8040 chrono :

=Patti


----------



## lewie (Jun 2, 2013)

my 2


----------



## Zilladon (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow - that is gorgeous!

=Patti



martinzx said:


> Here is my 6138
> 
> View attachment 951300
> 
> View attachment 951285


----------



## Zilladon (Jan 17, 2013)

Beautiful - both the watch and the photograph

=Patti



sergio65 said:


> it's really a vintage now .... SARB029
> 
> View attachment 1094549


----------



## easyview (Mar 31, 2013)

A few more pics
SKX009 with a jubilee bracelet, a SKX07 and a Helmet with a shark mesh bracelet


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## umbra (Dec 15, 2012)

1971 DX


----------



## JAA (Dec 10, 2011)

Newly acquired 4205-0150. April 1990.


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

1984


----------



## Zilladon (Jan 17, 2013)

Sea Lion:

=Patti


----------



## sammyz (Jun 2, 2013)

Second Seiko ever, first vintage! (6309 with aftermarket 6105 dial and hands). Runs well but definitely needs an overhaul


----------



## koska23 (Feb 10, 2011)

Brothers...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## jva59 (Jan 3, 2013)

koska23 said:


> Brothers...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


 Gorgeous watches! Can't tell which one I covet more.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

..green dialed 7002 - gone...too bad, very nice watch.



..sold it to a friend, (now with removed cyclops)



currently rocking this baby (7025-8100)



@ koska: brown Bullhead is my grail! will get it someday...


----------



## mew88 (Jun 1, 2010)

Just came in this week


----------



## pobega (Feb 26, 2012)

My vintage 7009-5862. Somewhat Frankenseiko with newly acquired new old stock Seiko bracelet. I love it.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## jva59 (Jan 3, 2013)

What a beaut!


----------



## Deco79 (Jan 24, 2013)

My Seiko 6105-8110:


----------



## lewie (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

Quiet ashamed and embarrassed to put this up. Seiko Belmatic - 4006/7002. Is in quite a sad condition. Got it from my grandfather. In between my uncle had it, and changed the crystal, which was glued on using industrial glue. Totally ruined the look. It keeps great time still. Not sure where to get this serviced/corrected in India.


----------



## indialogue (Nov 19, 2012)

asingh1977 said:


> Quiet ashamed and embarrassed to put this up. Seiko Belmatic - 4006/7002. Is in quite a sad condition. Got it from my grandfather. In between my uncle had it, and changed the crystal, which was glued on using industrial glue. Totally ruined the look. It keeps great time still. Not sure where to get this serviced/corrected in India.


Nice to see an Indian poster with a Bell-matic. I have 2 with me, both are the 27J versions that I got off Ebay. Would love to get them serviced somewhere in NCR as well, do let me know if you find a reputable shop that can do it (and any suggestions on shops for watch servicing - would love to get the accuracy of my automatics checked/finetuned)


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

indialogue said:


> Nice to see an Indian poster with a Bell-matic. I have 2 with me, both are the 27J versions that I got off Ebay. Would love to get them serviced somewhere in NCR as well, do let me know if you find a reputable shop that can do it (and any suggestions on shops for watch servicing - would love to get the accuracy of my automatics checked/finetuned)


Honestly, my reply to you is: NULL. I have looked around in the South Delhi colonies, and mostly find watch tool men, who will swap a battery or change/re-size a bracelet. That too quite bad. One had scratched my Titanium bracelet on a Citizen, which prompted me to procure the tools from Amazon via a friend, in the States. I would never give them an expensive automatic even to regulate, servicing is a far off thing. Watchmenship, is a dying breed out here and impossible to find service personnel. I just found this, as the official service masters for Seiko Delhi:

*Gangoly Brothers*
26, Regal Building, Connaught Place,
New Delhi - 110001 
Delhi. 
Tel : 011- 23346203

Maybe we can call them, but would they service watches with no receipts or invoice (at least I do not have that); and that too old Bell-matics...? Do companies do this..?


----------



## indialogue (Nov 19, 2012)

asingh1977 said:


> Honestly, my reply to you is: NULL. I have looked around in the South Delhi colonies, and mostly find watch tool men, who will swap a battery or change/re-size a bracelet. That too quite bad. One had scratched my Titanium bracelet on a Citizen, which prompted me to procure the tools from Amazon via a friend, in the States. I would never give them an expensive automatic even to regulate, servicing is a far off thing. Watchmenship, is a dying breed out here and impossible to find service personnel. I just found this, as the official service masters for Seiko Delhi:
> 
> *Gangoly Brothers*
> 26, Regal Building, Connaught Place,
> ...


I'm happy to accompany you in case you are planning to go and check them out.

I've got a couple of expensive (for me!) automatics that need some regulation to be working perfectly, so the watch guy definitely needs to have a time-meter. I also looked at getting some tools from Ebay but a time-meter costs USD250!, and the only thing I'd be bale to do with my limited physical skills is change the watch strap (for which I've ordered a tool instead). Very frustrating. I'm having to convince my wife to agree for a vacation in Singapore/Malaysia so that I can take a couple of hours off and get my watches some tender loving )


----------



## mgee (Nov 5, 2012)

I have three Seiko Automatics as follows;

The first one is a Seiko DX Automatic 25 Jewels. One the dial at the bottom it says Japan 6106 5400T. The serial number on the case back is 190984


The second watch is a Seiko Automatic 17 Jewels. One the dial at the bottom it says Japan 7005 8060R AD. The serial number on the case back is 354633.


The third watch is a Seiko 5 Automatic. One the dial at the bottom it says Japan 7009 471R R. The serial number on the case back is 002632.


They each cost between £6.50 and £10 gbp. 
I am pleased with them and wonder if any experts could tell me more about them.


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## winterwar (May 8, 2013)

Not really "vintage", but fairly old. 

8223-7049 (900086), 5H23-8A09 (633277), 7123-8429-P (262928), 8223-8049 (056602) and 6300-8009 (680144).


----------



## Morethan1 (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)

*6138**-**8020 *


----------



## vinagra (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## tincob (Mar 6, 2013)

1970 Seiko Kooil KDM


----------



## JAA (Dec 10, 2011)

0130-5029 May 1977. Rescued from junk pile at an estate sale


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JAA (Dec 10, 2011)

Pulsar (by Seiko) VX42-062.


----------



## Funkyman (Oct 22, 2011)

junkman said:


> *6138**-**8020 *


Awesome! Please do an affordable re-issue Seiko.


----------



## mocapitane (Jul 24, 2011)

A chrono from the 70's


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

1974 Daini made 5216.......
montage seiko 5216 Wolverine in Japan by thianwong1, on Flickr


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

junkman said:


> *6138**-**8020 *


Here's mine










I love the Panda


----------



## 2stroker (Jun 21, 2013)

Here are a few of my works in progress. Just a hobby for me but here are some of my efforts. All were just scrap watches or cases which I have rebuilt with my own chubby digits LOL


----------



## Positively-Negative (Mar 12, 2013)

Sorry for the poor photography, but here are my two vintage Seikos

My A134-5000 from November 1978 that belonged to my late grandfather. I just got it going again (well, a local watchmaker did, I'll take the credit of using my initiative,) earlier in the week for quite possibly the first time in around 30 years. (My grandfather died in 1981, before I was born.) The battery had got a bit leaky, but not terminal, just on the terminal, so a clean up, new battery and presto.








And what I purchased today at a second hand shop for the grand total of 10NZD Seiko 5 6909 8840 in need of a little love (namely a new crystal) but otherwise in working order (Although I note, when I was in the shop and asked about it, the shop owner said that it probably needed a new battery, which made me chuckle.)

It also can tell me the day of the week, so long as I can read Arabic. It has now affectionately been named "The Arab" because of this.








DOUBLE WRIST SHOT!!!!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Positively-Negative said:


> Sorry for the poor photography, but here are my two vintage Seikos
> 
> My A134-5000 from November 1978 that belonged to my late grandfather. I just got it going again (well, a local watchmaker did, I'll take the credit of using my initiative,) earlier in the week for quite possibly the first time in around 30 years. (My grandfather died in 1981, before I was born.) The battery had got a bit leaky, but not terminal, just on the terminal, so a clean up, new battery and presto.
> View attachment 1196821
> ...


Just thought to let you know that most if not all Seiko 5 watches have the day in two scripts.......it will have English besides the Arabic. Just turn the crown and see.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

6309 Pepsi!








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Positively-Negative (Mar 12, 2013)

fatehbajwa said:


> Just thought to let you know that most if not all Seiko 5 watches have the day in two scripts.......it will have English besides the Arabic. Just turn the crown and see.


I saw that when I fiddled with it, I just like having it in Arabic for no real reason other than to be difficult, and because I'm essentially a lazy creature of habit, it was there when I ran out of time to play, it can stay there until I get bored/want to avoid working.


----------



## polonorte2 (Mar 17, 2012)

This is what I have, a 7019-7370 is coming soon...


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## JAA (Dec 10, 2011)

M929 4000 December 1979







and a different look with a metal bracelet


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

Just joined the vintage Seiko club not too long ago, thanks to cubbiepants. 

An '84 6309 7049.


----------



## Glenn-BE (Oct 31, 2012)

Alright! Great threat! 

My 6309-7040 on NATO strap










Best! Glenn


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

A new arrival.


----------



## 80talisten (Jul 24, 2011)

A 61GS of 1968.


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

I have a collection of one. Bellmatic 4006 6031...


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello guys! This is my Italian Chronograph Y182-7C20 ref. SLN001P1 (I swapped the steel bracelet with a rally leather one) ;-)


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice to see you here also!

Sent from my SGS using Tapatalk.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

From 1988 (after 20+ years of faithfull duty retired in the original box).


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

hello all, a new kid on the block here. i've been lurking around here for a while now. here's my 7049 with Harold's dome sapphire.










7002-700J


----------



## Sandman5 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi my 6309-8670 1981 seiko 5 in a nilon-leather strap



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Recent arrivals:
Faceted 5606-8130 from November 1975
Seikoholics article: Inside the Seiko Caliber 5606
seikoholics.yuku.com/topic/12#.UpDYqMsgGSM
Some clever innovations to make this watch as slim as possible








And the 4205-0158 from September 1990 - love the caseback


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

6309-7290 and 7002-700J


----------



## nikola0406 (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## polonorte2 (Mar 17, 2012)

polonorte2 said:


> This is what I have, a 7019-7370 is coming soon...
> View attachment 1205127


New additions...


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## vwguy60 (May 11, 2012)

1982 Seiko 7549. Modded with a sbbn007 dial, hands and sapphire. Powered by a NOS 6309b automatic movement.


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

Lord Marvel 36000


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## prescotboy (Nov 18, 2013)

My 74 QR,67 Sportsmatic and 71 Seiko 5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twincity (Nov 16, 2007)

My Seiko 6119-8100. Long ago and far away, I bought the watch, at the DaNang, South Vietnam, PX, between July 1968 and August 1969. My son had the movement serviced several years ago. It ran for awhile and then stopped. I found the watch in my dresser the other day. I gave it a shake, it started running and has been running since then.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

seiko 5216 Santa by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

7002-700J on Maratac PVD 5 Rings


----------



## prescotboy (Nov 18, 2013)

My Bellmatic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

Weekdater today


----------



## 20100 (Feb 3, 2012)

Here is my 7002 on a camouflage nato.

More pics here:

Seiko 7002 Vintage


----------



## ghwatch (May 6, 2012)

Seiko 6138-0017


IMG_0367 by ghwatch, on Flickr


----------



## Floki (Jan 10, 2013)

My two vintage Seikos

new arrival that I'm totaly in love with:










and a bit older one:


----------



## artjourno (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## inlanding (Feb 20, 2008)

I am the original owner of this Seiko 5 from December 1972. Runs remarkably well to this day - yes, it's a keeper...



Then, had this one stolen in the mid-90s and managed to acquire another 10 years later - another keeper...


----------



## Branger63 (Dec 5, 2013)

Headed to Seiko for an overhaul. I believe this is from September 1969. Still looking for a nice Seiko or Citizen from 1963


----------



## rileyd5 (Jul 6, 2013)

1971 dx. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seiko7A38 (Jan 12, 2010)

Two very recent wrist shots of my two subtly different Seiko 7A38-7070's. Same shirt though. :-d


----------



## Jarett (Jun 2, 2010)

6105-8110/1970 ... Thailand,KohSamui


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

From about 72 or 3.


----------



## MrTickles (Jun 19, 2013)

Was there for my honeymoon last year. Great place! Even better watch ;-)



Jarett said:


> 6105-8110/1970 ... Thailand,KohSamui
> 
> View attachment 1364994


----------



## Jarett (Jun 2, 2010)

MrTickles said:


> Was there for my honeymoon last year. Great place! Even better watch ;-)


Also, I think ... but I much prefer the Cook Islands


----------



## tallguy (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)

Floki said:


> My two vintage Seikos
> 
> new arrival that I'm totaly in love with:
> 
> ...


That bullhead looks amaze balls!


----------



## TimeGrooves (Sep 15, 2013)

Beautiful watch!


Fergfour said:


> View attachment 925862
> View attachment 925864
> This is a 70's Seiko 5 6119-7430 that was my Dad's and he was nice enough to let me have it. I had it overhauled and I'm considering replacing the crystal although I haven't had much luck finding any. Someone had one with the gold ring, I suppose it could be popped out or something.


----------



## Seiko7A38 (Jan 12, 2010)

Seiko7A38 said:


> Two very recent wrist shots of my two subtly different Seiko 7A38-7070's. Same shirt though. :-d


Here's my other 7A38-7070 - very lightly modded: fitted with the all-black 709L dial normally used in a 7A38-7080. Slightly wider Hour and Minute hands are from a 7A28-7049. Different shirt too. :-d


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

Looks a lot like the one I have, also from my Dad, though yours is in far better shape. The one I have has the original band on it still, and the original "beveled" crystal. It's in the same shape it was when he put it into his old cigar box with his other old watch stuff from the early 80's. Thinking of having it put back into running shape, if possible.

oops, goofed response up. Was responding to post earlier about this watch that was post. Mine's the beat up looking one.


----------



## polonorte2 (Mar 17, 2012)

Here are a few of mine, I just got the bullhead...


----------



## Rivendell (Jan 22, 2010)

Three of them...


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

My 1969 Seiko...in need of some TLC but still works great


----------



## olticker (Sep 10, 2012)

My Seiko Sports 150. Early 80s and still ticking.


----------



## Seiko7A38 (Jan 12, 2010)

More like early 90's I'd say. ;-)

This one's early 80's (November 1984 in fact) - a 7A38-6000 fitted with a late 60's vintage Beads of Rice bracelet.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_1970 Vintage__ Bullhead Chrono_


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)

1973.Seiko 6138-0030.


----------



## SFoskett (Dec 2, 2013)

Also a 1973, but this one is a King! 5626-7040. I've got a better strap on order.


----------



## xnokiax (Dec 15, 2012)

like my 6139-6005 because i restore it my self
http://www.thewatchsite.com/20-mod-...ut-back-seiko-6139-6005-into-life-photos.html


----------



## PristineCollector (Jan 7, 2014)

After reading a bit about The Pogue on petrolicious, I decided to get one because the look was/is appealing. It hasn't come in yet however here are a few googled pics:
I will be taking the bracelet off for a bit and getting 2 rally/speed straps one in brown and and one in black similar to the following


----------



## SleepOm (Dec 14, 2013)

6138-0030 I'm wearing now. The iridescent blue dial is spectacular. Picture does not do it justice. Very good sized watch for a 7.5" wrist.


----------



## song31 (Mar 31, 2007)

that bullhead is beautiful man! wow now you got me wanting one


----------



## TimeZone.72 (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Mm31 (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Mm31 said:


> View attachment 1394031


Wow, really nice, man.
I bought a blue one a few days ago, hopefully I'll get it soon.


----------



## Mm31 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi Thanks... I really like the blue ones as well congrats on the purchase !!!

Here is another one that sits in the box... I think it needs a bit of a cleaning... 










heady91 said:


> Wow, really nice, man.
> I bought a blue one a few days ago, hopefully I'll get it soon.


----------



## ranonranonarat (Oct 11, 2011)

here's my old seiko yacht timer










here's a panda on a mesh bracelet










seiko sea horse


----------



## lp1974 (Mar 29, 2013)

just restored and on a temporary bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

rdwatch said:


> Looks a lot like the one I have, also from my Dad, though yours is in far better shape. The one I have has the original band on it still, and the original "beveled" crystal. It's in the same shape it was when he put it into his old cigar box with his other old watch stuff from the early 80's. Thinking of having it put back into running shape, if possible.
> 
> oops, goofed response up. Was responding to post earlier about this watch that was post. Mine's the beat up looking one.


A little update - -

Had the watch serviced locally, an older Italian fellow (nice guy) and it's running well. Had to switch the bracelet out, the original would pull apart under light tension, but am keeping it aside just to have it. Cleaned it up as best I could while keeping it all original. Had an nice old solid link Jubilee bracelet the watch repair guy found some endlinks for and he put it on the watch for me, think it looks pretty decent. Going to give it to my sister as a keepsake for our father. It's a 37mm, and with the upsizing of watches nowadays, she can actually wear it. Was a fun little resto project....


----------



## DELORTO (Feb 11, 2006)

This LM Special produced in March 1974 so it's now exactly 40 years and it runs like a champ...


----------



## Seiko Madness (Aug 6, 2013)

Content moved to https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/vint...ost-yours-here-mine-904287-2.html#post7560809


----------



## carpoon (Oct 10, 2013)

Here's a Seiko pendant hand wind from 1961. Still runs perfectly and the pic doesn't do it justice. I guess I'll wear it to look like a classier Flav-o-Flav.


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

My second Bellmatic...


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Seiko 7005 8062


----------



## rileyd5 (Jul 6, 2013)

Switched to more classic jubilee band. Like it 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmurphy (Mar 20, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Here are some of mine in a less then stellar picture.









They are from Left to right: 7006 (1973), 7009 (1980), 7005 (1976), Seiko Lordmatic(1970), Seiko Actus 7009(has Japanese/English date wheel) (1981) and Seiko Lordmatic (1969)

The Lordmatics both have working quick setting dates and the 1969(I call my Apollo 11 watch since it was born in July 1969(the same month as man walked the moon for the first time) ) keeps excellent time despite not ever being serviced(the movement is accessed through the front and the crystal snap ring/retainer has no evidence that it was ever removed) and being 45 years old.


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Shane Kerr (Jan 22, 2014)

Sharing my first (of hopefully many) vintage Seiko. 
A Seikomatic Slimdate, 1964.

Can anyone tell me more about the numbers on the case back?
The 4006504 is presumably the serial. Is the 841990 the model? 
The reason I ask is that in lists of model numbers (especially regarding spare parts/replacement crystals etc) 6 digit model numbers never seem to come up.

Cheers 

Shane


----------



## Matt_wool83 (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## DMI007 (Aug 15, 2013)

Hallo from my 6306 in Germany


----------



## lp1974 (Mar 29, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

Matt_wool83 said:


>


Mine says Hi

Sent from my ONE TOUCH 6012X using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastdriver (Mar 15, 2014)

My Seiko 7A38


----------



## DELORTO (Feb 11, 2006)

Here is a table Seiko from 1964 Tokyo Olympics.


----------



## Kid_A (Mar 2, 2014)

very nice piece .....


Shane Kerr said:


> Sharing my first (of hopefully many) vintage Seiko.
> A Seikomatic Slimdate, 1964.
> 
> Can anyone tell me more about the numbers on the case back?
> ...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Hookad OnaQua (Jul 19, 2014)

I am Just curious , i found this really nice seiko from 1986 and was looking around to see if the style continued within the band and face! Does anyone know of a line of unisex or mens watches that resemble this line. seiko 7430-5479, i attached pictures and soon will be getting a replica estimate!


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Orginal and after market part bcoz for most time I only managed to save the body and movement.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Love those Tuna's....


Poseidon-Jim said:


> Hey your in the right place & a post like this is always welcomed.
> 
> Vintage seiko's are at the top of golden age for Seiko, they in my opinion are the best quality and innovation to come out of Japan to date, with exceptions to the Prospex and GS lines of today with some standard & mid grade watches that held true to that age old classic engineering.
> 
> ...


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6105-8119.







6309-7040.







6309-7049.


----------



## der_koelner (Apr 1, 2014)

Here are my two vintage Seikos, 6117-6420 World Timer from 1970, recently serviced and with fresh acrylic glass









And 6117-6410 from 1974, moderately overhauled case, with new lume, new crown and fresh acrylic glass


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)

7019-7060 from 1976


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

Two members of my Seiko family









Sent from my Iphone using Tapatalk


----------



## Potatotree (Mar 22, 2011)

Terrible photo I know, but I am loving this watch... 1985 7002-700A. From the seller it's said to be all original, including the warped chapter ring.










Then there's the trusty 6309/6105 mod, of which I'm pretty sure the case and movement are the only remaining original parts....But I like it!


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

Potatotree said:


> Terrible photo I know, but I am loving this watch... 1985 7002-700A. From the seller it's said to be all original, including the warped chapter ring.


 they look great, especially this 7002, although it can't be from 1985, I'd say it is rather from 1995


----------



## newkid (Feb 8, 2006)

This King Seiko 






from 1969.


----------



## Potatotree (Mar 22, 2011)

PK73 said:


> they look great, especially this 7002, although it can't be from 1985, I'd say it is rather from 1995


Then what am I doing posting it here!

Thanks!


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

1977 all original except strap!








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tigasc81 (Jun 16, 2014)

My Seiko Sportsman 4361, manual wind, from the seventies


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

Potatotree said:


> Then what am I doing posting it here!
> 
> Thanks!


they do belong here


----------



## okiesdoki (Aug 8, 2014)

Before shot... after to come...

View attachment 1622073


----------



## Sandrat (Feb 18, 2014)

1981


----------



## jaeiger (Mar 9, 2014)

My king seiko is amazingly dynamic in different lighting. Depending on the brightness, harsh/softness, and angle, it'll show some awesome patterns. I can only imagine what a grand seiko is like.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackMonsterman (Aug 19, 2014)

7123-823F Sport 100 1971-83


----------



## tunafan (May 18, 2011)

My vintage GS


----------



## MACHENE.Tech (Nov 13, 2012)

SilverWave


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

Seiko 6139 6010 March 1969


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

1969...


----------



## Hanwen (Apr 22, 2012)

1970 Lord Marvel hi-beat


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

Front row: Seiko Quartz Type II 0903 8120 (suwa) Okt 76 - Seiko KS Vanac 5626-7140 May 82- Seiko quartz Type II (Daini) Nov 78

Back row: Seiko 6139-6011 mar 69 & Seiko 6309-7040 April 82

Hotwheels : Toyota Celica 72 (yellow) & Lotus Europa 72 (Maroon)


----------



## TysonJones (Aug 23, 2011)

my 5h26 diver on khaki.


----------



## lincruste (Sep 5, 2014)

H558-5000 from 1984, I love this watch.


----------



## dogga94 (Jan 1, 2014)

Can anyone comment on how the the lord marvel, King and Grand Seiko all stack up? Is it basically just personally preference or do certain ones have better detail in them? I like the look of the Kings from photos and im not that concerned with that tiny bit of accuracy the the GS apparently have. This considering that GS are about double the price. Are people just paying for the name? And lastly do the vintage GS differ that much from the new GS?

thanks


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

dogga94 said:


> Can anyone comment on how the the lord marvel, King and Grand Seiko all stack up? Is it basically just personally preference or do certain ones have better detail in them? I like the look of the Kings from photos and im not that concerned with that tiny bit of accuracy the the GS apparently have. This considering that GS are about double the price. Are people just paying for the name? And lastly do the vintage GS differ that much from the new GS?
> 
> thanks


Owning several pieces of each.

GS>=KS>Lord marvel

Some vintage KS equal some GS of the same era but on average GS are above the KS range.

Modern GS are still a good investment despite the sharp increase in price, but limited editions are sometimes overpriced in my opinion (but that's a disease that affects the whole market not just Seiko). Because of this, vintage GS pieces keep a very good value especially when still original and well maintained.

Lord Marvel is one of my favorite but is definitely behind the KS and GS. Still it has a very attractive looks and a lot of personality and the high beat movement on its own makes it a special piece.


----------



## dogga94 (Jan 1, 2014)

sergio65 said:


> Owning several pieces of each.
> 
> GS>=KS>Lord marvel
> 
> ...


Could you please explain what actually makes them so different. Is it simply because the GS is adjusted and the KS is not?


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

My 6139-6005 "Pogue" chronograph from 1977. Just back from service.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

rfortson said:


> My 6139-6005 "Pogue" chronograph from 1977. Just back from service.
> 
> View attachment 1643865


Wow- who did the service work, would like to contact them about mine! Nice job

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

My SQ pepsi









My H557









My fathers H557









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolf9827 (Jun 26, 2011)

This one belonged to my father and it´s from the 1970´s. Original bracelet and serviced once (I assume it´s having more drawer time that wrist time).








Best regards.


----------



## sotroof (Feb 5, 2013)

Just got this back from the spa

Just came back from spa


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

A really cool Seiko 'Pulsations' chrono that I got. It has to go out for repairs though


----------



## byhsu (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is my Yacht Timer 6138-0017


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

Seiko 6139 6010 & Seiko 5 6309 MOD


----------



## vinataba (Jan 15, 2015)

All my Seiko


----------



## sotroof (Feb 5, 2013)

Just got her back from spa.

Bellmatic 4006-7000


----------



## kymar (Jan 17, 2015)

Sorry but 1988 is as vintage as i have but i still want to play...


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

I love coming back to browse this thread, which I started (gasp) 4 years ago.... Have I been on this forum that long?


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh yeah, and I don't think I ever posted this:


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

My Seiko family.

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

First on is a tired old SQ from the early 90s on a Russian military band that I use when I need something that I dont care if it gets beat, it does not know when to die. The other is one of my wifes (its a mens but she could care less) from 1978....keeps time right with her modern 5s.......






the top row of this box of hers is her Seiko row. Second from left and last one are from the 70s. Both 5s and both run perfectly (of course).


----------



## Blueox4 (Jun 24, 2014)

My 6139-6005 just back from service.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

sotroof said:


> Just got her back from spa.
> 
> Bellmatic 4006-7000


Stunning.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Gone but not forgotten.


----------



## ceanag (Aug 24, 2012)

Could do with a clean but this watch gets a lot of wear.


----------



## vinataba (Jan 15, 2015)

Older than me, seiko Sactus


----------



## New_World (Nov 5, 2012)

kymar said:


> Sorry but 1988 is as vintage as i have but i still want to play...


had a friend give me the same watch.
any idea how to get the back off?
mine seems to be stuck. =(

any tips would be GREATLY appreciated.
i want to get this watch going as it looks much better in person and on the wrist!


----------



## kymar (Jan 17, 2015)

New_World said:


> had a friend give me the same watch.
> any idea how to get the back off?
> mine seems to be stuck. =(
> 
> ...


Hi.
I actually took mine to a watch repair guy to have a new battery fitted. I got mine for my 18th birthday and probably haven't used it for the last 15 years or so. I need a new bracelet as my wrist has thickened and i lost the extra links. Good luck with yours.


----------



## jvh (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Bodyblue said:


> View attachment 2781474
> View attachment 2781498
> First on is a tired old SQ from the early 90s on a Russian military band that I use when I need something that I dont care if it gets beat, it does not know when to die. The other is one of my wifes (its a mens but she could care less) from 1978....keeps time right with her modern 5s.......
> View attachment 2781546
> the top row of this box of hers is her Seiko row. Second from left and last one are from the 70s. Both 5s and both run perfectly (of course).


What's on the bottom left?


----------



## Seiko-man35 (Dec 4, 2014)

75 Bell-Matic. Everyone should own one Bell!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinataba (Jan 15, 2015)

Nice Bellmatic with bluedial.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

1975 Lord Marvel...

wristshot good by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

Seiko-man35 said:


> 75 Bell-Matic. Everyone should own one Bell!
> 
> Agreed!


----------



## nicholas.d (Jun 30, 2013)

Grandfathers Navigator ...
Still ticking keeps great time ..!!
Sent for rebuilt...
I'll pass it to my son one day ...


----------



## Seiko-man35 (Dec 4, 2014)

Nice piece! That coffin link is drool worthy.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ciclismosam (Oct 14, 2014)

My 6105-8119 on the WJean replica waffle and on a Bond Nato.

1976 Seiko 6105-8119 by ciclismosam, on Flickr

6105 on a Bond nato by ciclismosam, on Flickr


----------



## Renoldi (Feb 6, 2011)

Seiko H357 James Bond


----------



## vwguy60 (May 11, 2012)

7549-7010 built in 1982. I put a sapphire crystal in it when I resealed and pressure tested the watch. The other non original part is the bezel insert. I bought the watch here on the sales forum in used condition. It was dinged up so I refinished the shroud and case. It looks brand new.


----------



## Bodyblue (Dec 28, 2014)

Just got this out of the mail for my wife....a 77 2205 Hi-Beat. I took the disgustingly dirty original metal band off, wiped it down, put an old band on it and there it is! It works fine so far and needs more polishing and a black band. The second hand sweeps almost as smooth as our Accutrons......very interesting for a mechanical automatic watch.


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## maxxevv (Sep 10, 2014)

King Seiko 5626


----------



## ec633 (Jan 6, 2012)

Mine says HELLO. Here's another one.


----------



## Santoshbarmola (Feb 28, 2015)

Dear all
I just inherited this seiko 5 TV box from my father and would like to restore it to the best. As you can see the crystal is damaged and the chain can be changed may be but apart from that it gives accurate time. Please advise on how best to proceed? Is approaching the two authorised seiko service stations in can naught place and Daryaganj the right way to start? Are they any good in case anybody had tried? Would be thankful for any help. ~SB


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)

6138-8020


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)

trying out a different strap


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

My new to me 1977 Seiko 4004 4633-8009 with Chinese/ English day wheel (must be a China/Taiwan market watch)

It arrived today

Yes it says the 31st but I am too lazy to reset the date again after setting it today.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Seiko 6139-6000 Proof/Proof/Notched (Jan 1970).


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Pepsi 








Seiko 7002-700A (Nov 1992) (+4Sec/Day)
*


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

cal.37XX















cal.40XX





















cal.45XX









cal.51XX















cal.56XX













































cal.57XX









cal.61XX





















































































































































































































































































































cal.62XX





















cal.63XX

























































cal.66XX

























































cal.70XX

























































































































































































































































cal.76XX



























cal.83XX









'EARLY'

































M7XX















QUARTZ


----------



## tcortinag (Aug 20, 2014)

6309 from August 1983, this baby will be celebrating with me for my birthday.


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

Bellmatic


----------



## Omar1c (May 19, 2015)

7a48-7009


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## Carlibr8 (May 19, 2015)

Here's my Manhattan


----------



## Castron (Sep 26, 2014)

Seiko Sony from the 60's.


----------



## Greg Akin (Aug 4, 2014)

H556-5029 that I've had since '83/'84


----------



## Greg Akin (Aug 4, 2014)

6139 Pogue that I got new in 1979 when I was 12 yrs old !!


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

This is taken from a WRUW thread:









I had a new crystal, NOS dial, and NOS handset installed a few weeks ago. It was in pretty good shape before it was refurbished but I prefer to start my own patina.


----------



## vinataba (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## sheepfishdog (Mar 29, 2015)

My KS 4502-7001 with what I like to think of as a "sunset" patina.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

6145 from 1969.
8N65 from 1993.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Does this count as vintage?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

A birth year and month watch.









Pepsi









Vintage yacht timer









Titanium pulsar









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Wearing my 6159-7001 today.


----------



## Seiko7A38 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: My newest incoming grail 7A38 ....*

My recently acquired 7A38-6070 SAA0073J (from May 1986).


















For many years, the only evidence I'd seen of one was this image in a 1987 Seiko UK catalogue.










Here it is with my 7A38-6060 SAA071J (purchased from Londonboy on WUS in September 2012). |>


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)

*Re: My newest incoming grail 7A38 ....*

A couple DX's I fixed up.


----------



## nednil (Aug 9, 2013)

wow, just wow.



jswing said:


> Wearing my 6159-7001 today.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## lsimpson50 (May 27, 2015)

My late 70s 7009-8129 (marked on case back) purchased new on a rare trip to NYC. Never had the back off and it still runs like new. Bottom of dial marking 7009 -B25LS (or 825LS or the S my be a 5; My eyes aren't that good.) You change the day by pushing the crown in.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Just got this 1968 proof/proof 6105-8009 today.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

jswing said:


> Just got this 1968 proof/proof 6105-8009 today.


amazing! just one question...what's proof/proof? trying to increase my knowledge in seiko divers...thanks bro!


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

JRMARTINS said:


> amazing! just one question...what's proof/proof? trying to increase my knowledge in seiko divers...thanks bro!


Thanks! And a good question. Proof/Proof means it says proof (water proof) on the dial and caseback. Later models said water resist on the dial and water resistant on the caseback, those are referred to as resist/resist. Just one of those geeky little details.-)


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

Seiko 6139-6009 my 1st vintage


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

7548 on z199


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

joseph80 said:


> Seiko 6139-6009 my 1st vintage
> View attachment 4233938


A great way to start the vintage obsession...I mean collection...


----------



## sergio65 (Feb 16, 2011)

weekdater (sorry I did not set the date ... just lazy  )


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

jswing said:


> Thanks! And a good question. Proof/Proof means it says proof (water proof) on the dial and caseback. Later models said water resist on the dial and water resistant on the caseback, those are referred to as resist/resist. Just one of those geeky little details.-)


Thanks for increasing my geekiness bro!


----------



## ARAMP1 (Nov 17, 2007)

My Pogue getting some flight time.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

1974 Seiko Navigator Timer




























Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

ARAMP1 said:


> My Pogue getting some flight time.


Awesome!!


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

ARAMP1 said:


> My Pogue getting some flight time.


That is awesomely awesome in its awesomeness!


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Pepsi for me today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Greg Akin (Aug 4, 2014)

My H556-5029 "pre Arnie" I got new in 1984 when I was in high school. It's in great condition !!!


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Seiko 7005 8052 - ( 1970 )


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Flightmaster 7T34


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## wwwppp (Jun 17, 2014)

6105-8000 proof/proof

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Eleuthera (Apr 17, 2015)

Vintage with a few after market mods, and still one of my favourite watches of all time.

In the future I intend to collect as many vintage Seiko's there are, love the look and feel of them.


----------



## sheepfishdog (Mar 29, 2015)

A recent addition:



My two together:


----------



## Eleuthera (Apr 17, 2015)

crappysurfer said:


>


Stunning Sir.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Great thread! I can see I've forgotten to post some of mine in here.

Here's a 1969 World Time that I got from the original owner, who bought it in Greenland (or was it Iceland?) when he was in the Air Force. Kept it all these years and decided to sell it. I was lucky enough to get it, and had it serviced, including replacing the crown with an original that I found. Cool watch, and it deserves a better picture.


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)

i just picked this up today. 
7016-5001


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

Seiko beside the sea, Jan 1976, almost 40 years old.


----------



## normanparkinson (Dec 18, 2012)

> i just picked this up today.
> 7016-5001


Nice, on the lookout for a Seiko Monaco myself.


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Ok. That's it....for now 

Sent from my iPad using Crapatalk


----------



## tunafan (May 18, 2011)

My 1968 6159-7000 with countdown bezel


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Does this count?

Going really old school today 

Not sure why I even bought this, I guess you can never have too many 7548 Y513 movements


----------



## Simey (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm liking my father's Seiko A159 5009G 

Seiko by Simon S, on Flickr


----------



## crappysurfer (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## rdwatch (Dec 29, 2013)

Couple Seiko 5Actus's from the early 70's my Mom brought back from Japan in 1972. Bringing them back to life after sitting for a very long time.


----------



## Frospike38 (May 9, 2014)

Seiko Automatic 6309-8009
Seiko 5 Sportsmatic 6619-7020
Seiko 5 Automatic 6309-8970









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the.watchdoc (Apr 23, 2015)

My Seiko 3169-7030 accompanying me to work


----------



## Dunelm (Aug 8, 2013)

Straight out of the Japan Post EMS bag and onto my wrist - 1967 8306-8020
I won't be leaving work on time if I leave it on though as it's running rather slowly but I was aware of that when I bought it.
I've got a fresh crystal to put on it when it goes off to be serviced. In the meantime I'll pick out a less tapered strap which I think it needs really given that it starts at only 18mm.
I'm really pleased with this one. I hope it can be sorted out!


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

Left to Right - 
6309-7040
6139-6002
5625-7000 King
0853-8020 King Quartz
5606-7000 Lordmatic


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Just12hvfun (Aug 21, 2015)

I got my hands on this beauty yesterday and I am in love.

It is my first Seiko and I am glad it is a vintage. Coincidentally, this is also my first post in the forum.

Although I regularly visit this forum in the past, I only just registered myself as a member as I think it timely that I thank all of you for giving me the courage to take the plunge.


----------



## wwwppp (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Seiko 6306 - (1979)







Seiko 7005 8050 - (1970)







Seiko 7005 8052 - (1970)


----------



## rojakman (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## teatimecrumpet (Mar 14, 2013)

cfw said:


> View attachment 5070761
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice yacht timer

Sent from my LGLS660 using Tapatalk


----------



## diegonieva (Aug 13, 2013)

Newest one..., I have another one but don't have any photos here at work


----------



## RolexGS (Jul 24, 2015)

Vintage GS









Moon view


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

WOW! 6185 VFA! 
That is one mighty impressive vintage GS collection...congrats!


----------



## RolexGS (Jul 24, 2015)

HIPdeluxe said:


> WOW! 6185 VFA!
> That is one mighty impressive vintage GS collection...congrats!


Thanks. Look far right - ss case looks like?
My Jurassic park GS


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Love that 'BoR' bracelet - did it come from Yobokies?


Thunderdaddy said:


> View attachment 5263002


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow...truely impressive, lovely collection...!


RolexGS said:


> Vintage GS
> 
> View attachment 5265354
> 
> ...


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Lucky Dog!


tunafan said:


> My 1968 6159-7000 with countdown bezel


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Love it...!


jswing said:


> Wearing my 6159-7001 today.


----------



## rscaletta (May 28, 2015)

OK here's my 6139-7100 "Helmet." It has the black dial so I call it the "Dark Helmet."










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

One on my list of 'must have's'...!


sergio65 said:


> weekdater (sorry I did not set the date ... just lazy  )


----------



## gm78 (Oct 22, 2014)

My only vintage watch: 7546-9000 from 1978


----------



## wwwppp (Jun 17, 2014)

Change of hardlex









Sent from my iPhone


----------



## DokDoom (Apr 8, 2015)

I seem to have developed an addiction to the 6138 series - in the last few weeks I've picked up a Jumbo and a Panda. I can see me getting a Kakume at some point too.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

Classic SEIKO Simplicity...66-9990 from January 1964.


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

longstride said:


> Love that 'BoR' bracelet - did it come from Yobokies?


YES, it did come from Yobokies.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

2205 in the foreground, 6105 behind.


----------



## TimMalfaist (Jan 29, 2015)

A little playful project of mine ...


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

I love them both....both are Grails to me...!


wwwppp said:


> Change of hardlex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dd41623 (Oct 14, 2013)

A couple of mine:

1970 Lord Magic 5606 (with Chinese inscription on the back  )









1964 Sportsman Calendar


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Back to 1974 with 6138-7070

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

6106-7107 July '72...


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

It's like a Seiko Doxa - very nice.


HIPdeluxe said:


> 6106-7107 July '72...
> 
> View attachment 5287234


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

> It's like a Seiko Doxa - very nice.


I always post it as a PMDS on the Dive Watch Forum! :-d


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

_Been around the block a few times..._


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

Manufactured in September, 1983. Back says 8122-7039 [A1], face says 8122-7060 D. SEIKO. Quartz. Palmam / Qui Meruit / Ferat / University of Southern California.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

6309-7040, 6105 mod.


----------



## dd41623 (Oct 14, 2013)

1973 Seiko Actus 6106-7640


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)

Recently acquired Panda. All original (except bracelet, from the Jumbo)
Pepsi. Not at ALL original, haha.
Jumbo. Mostly original.


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

ki6h said:


> Manufactured in September, 1983. Back says 8122-7039 [A1], face says 8122-7060 D. SEIKO. Quartz. Palmam / Qui Meruit / Ferat / University of Southern California.


As a Trojan I find this really awesome!


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

HIPdeluxe said:


> Classic SEIKO Simplicity...66-9990 from January 1964.
> 
> View attachment 5269658
> 
> View attachment 5269666


Nice looks alot like my Jaeger LeCoultre

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Both are amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

This is another from Klein Vintage Watch Repair. It is one of Spencer Klein's watches.

A Seiko 6139-6005 from February 1973.




















Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SwingModern (Apr 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ntfromto (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## siroque (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## Just12hvfun (Aug 21, 2015)

siroque said:


> View attachment 5573882


*Beautiful!*


----------



## Azilla21 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Amazing shot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## siroque (Sep 28, 2013)

Thank you all, was abit scared but i got the rubber gasket replaced before taking the 6309 for this shot ^^


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

My latest watch, a Lord Marvel from 1973.


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

stewham said:


> My latest watch, a Lord Marvel from 1973.


Beautiful!


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

A new bracelet for this guy brings something special to it.


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

My Seiko 7016-5020

















Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

6309-7040 with 6306-7001 dial










6309-7040


----------



## LBisevac (Dec 2, 2006)

These were apparently made only in 1998 and 1999. Not sure if it is old enough to be a true vintage.


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

My Klein Vintage Watch Repair Seiko 6139-6005 pogueish chronograph at the Tin Roof BBQ tonight.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dd41623 (Oct 14, 2013)

Seiko Titanium AGS Diver, from 1995 I think. Reserve can still reach 48 hours, not bad for an early Kinetic.

Comes in the "unsure if its vintage" category .


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*April* _*1974*_


----------



## TimMalfaist (Jan 29, 2015)

Possibly one to divide opinion here, just finished customizing my 6309-836A.. Before and after....


----------



## sukri131 (Jun 8, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Seiko 6138-6002


Seiko 6139-6002 Pogue by Marco Y, on Flickr


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Double post

Sorry


----------



## yourturn.id (Aug 19, 2014)

Carretera18 said:


> Seiko 6138-6002
> 
> 
> Seiko 6139-6002 Pogue by Marco Y, on Flickr


Cool stuff... in my list


----------



## yourturn.id (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi all, just a simple old watch...


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Flightmaster 7T34


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Not a Seiko but vintage









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

My late fathers watch, a birth month, year for me









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Niclasnice (Sep 4, 2015)

My first post. 6105-8000 from 68.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## yourturn.id (Aug 19, 2014)

Keithcozz said:


>


It's unique


----------



## yourturn.id (Aug 19, 2014)

An old diver... very though


----------



## UpNorthMN (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## thelmos (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

Seiko 7005 8062 - (1971)


----------



## plose55 (Jun 17, 2014)

My seiko S800 from 1993


----------



## LorenzoG (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## nightlog (Oct 6, 2006)

My first "real" watch purchased in 1986. I wish I could find another Z199 for an SKX that I have.


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

1970 - Seiko 7005 8050


----------



## yourturn.id (Aug 19, 2014)

Myman said:


> View attachment 5886202
> 
> 1970 - Seiko 7005 8050


Cool, still in great shape ...


----------



## yourturn.id (Aug 19, 2014)

Seiko Synchro Timer

From 1983 til date ... it's so true


----------



## crispyjm (Jul 23, 2014)

This one was a few months ago dirt cheap from an Indian ebay seller










And this one I have had for years!


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

yourturn.id said:


> Cool, still in great shape ...


Right on - 45 years & still goin strong.


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Some vintage 6138-0040 bullhead


















Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

My 1974 Seiko Navigator $20.00 USD garage find...or should I say cars ashtray find....



& finished my new paver patio extension










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Danb (Nov 12, 2009)

*Seiko Quartz circa 1970's*


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Lovely Turtle .


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sprint Veloce said:


> Lovely Turtle .


g damnnnnn that's a BEAUTIFUL specimen. 1 day(when I find an 
unmolested 1 & like it)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you. 

I adjusted the end links so now it' s better.


----------



## sukri131 (Jun 8, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## sukri131 (Jun 8, 2015)

Myman said:


> View attachment 5857490
> 
> Seiko 7005 8062 - (1971)
> View attachment 5857370


Very nice condition..sleek

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Pogue and Donuts








Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mpreston (May 4, 2015)

7A28 (1983) 6138 (1973)

These have been in my possession since new and I had Spencer Klien rebuild them. The 7A28 is all original except for the crystal, seals and gaskets. The 6139 is all original except for the crystal, seals and gasket and a few parts in the movement. Both have been sitting idle in a sealed 35mm bulk film tin for decades and now run flawlessly. I never thought about getting them restored until finding WUS. I just believed that old watches were disposable and kept them as momentos, silly me now they are working mementos &#55357;&#56832;
Now I've got the vintage watch bug. Damn this place.


----------



## bsshog40 (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

My latest and last 7016 for awhile. Need a new strap. Was discussing appropriate wear for church at church.








Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)

Picked up this watch with the intention of throwing the movement into a TST mod. After I received it and realized that the dial was absolutely pristine I decided against it. Probably will be up on the chopping block soon.

7c43-7010










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sofa-Lofa (May 14, 2015)

Fresh kill off fleabay,

I think it's a 6119 - 8*** or 6*** series? the case back is for a 6119 - 8140 from 1974 but I don't think that's right?

It is completely over worked, no original finish anywhere, not sure if the dial is correct, probably the wrong caseback....but at around £20 including postage I couldn't resist it, runs great too! +15 secs/day consistantly, I will see what I can out of it in a few days


----------



## techrtr (Mar 22, 2014)

I've always loved Seiko. When I was a kid, Seiko was the ultimate watch that you could receive as a gift. You might have heard of Rolex, but you never saw one and I never knew anyone who owned one. One of the things I love about Seiko is they never stand still. They're always innovating and coming out with new designs unlike brands like Rolex which are very tradition bound and resistant to change. Plus, for the quality of their timepieces, I think brands like Seiko and Citizen are incredible values. I have a couple of Rolexes and it's hard for me to justify buying a new watch. However, if you stick with brands like Seiko, it's not hard to justify buying a new one every couple of years because other than the Grand Seikos, they're not incredibly expensive. I've got four vintage Seikos now and am contemplating buying an Aliens Ripley.


----------



## lincruste (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## gohks (Jun 15, 2014)

74 Lord Matic, learning to love the scratched crystal as well.


----------



## gohks (Jun 15, 2014)

Here's my favourite. From 65.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

What about this dark brooding beauty...









Rolex Air king silver dial 14000
Ball EMII Diver & EMII Asian Aviator, 
Seiko 6139(B)-6002 Pogue vintage 1975
Seiko 4006-4080T Bellmatic 1975
Seiko 5606-8040 Lordmatic 1974
Seiko 5m62 0BS0 Kinetic Titanium


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Here's my 6119-8020 Seiko 5 on grey perlon strap









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

H558 on Zulu









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UpNorthMN (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## lincruste (Sep 5, 2014)

Jimmy74 said:


> H558 on Zulu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those one can't die !
New shroud and minute hand ?


----------



## Erikf1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Seiko diamatic 7006
i thought this would look cool on leather, it's 39mm but due to the case shape it wore way to small for me.
so I threw it on a strapcode mesh and gave it to the wife, she loves it ,it really looks like jewelry on her wrist.
The date calculator is down at the moment, I think it was circa 1975? I'll check again when it's up.


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

lincruste said:


> Those one can't die !
> New shroud and minute hand ?


As far as I know, all the hands were replaced a few years ago. The shroud is yobokies. I have a second all original one with intact shroud that I am too scared to wear lest I break the shroud.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tss88 (Dec 10, 2011)

I was going to start a new thread but it seems that this one is as likely a place to show off my new find.
I landed this still pretty decent 7000-8000 on the case back (7000-801LR on the dial) for just $37.00 
The bracelet is in nice shape too & I will add a wrist shot after sizing ...


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

My first high beat Lord Marvel reporting.









The sweeping hands is mesmerizing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

itranslator said:


> My first high beat Lord Marvel reporting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

6309









Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trent M (Aug 4, 2015)

I've just finished polishing the case , fitting new seals throughout,new glass, and re-gluing the bezel insert. This one has a nice faded dial with some nice patina on the lume . One for nato Friday . SKX031








Apologies for the quality of the shot .

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alis66 (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## MrTickles (Jun 19, 2013)

I can't believe I have not seen this thread before. Like what is going on here.


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

This one was my dads, and is as it came out of the box!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Some vintage Seiko Diver action for thanksgiving














Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Original 6309-7040 Suwa Dial


----------



## mpreston (May 4, 2015)

Just arrived today...









SEIKO 6139-7101 (on the left) to go with my other blue 6139 on the right.
So far so good, seems to be a good one


----------



## dj898 (Apr 6, 2015)

Only have just one Seiko myself which could be considered as a vintage - 30+ years should be considered to be old enough?


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

dj898 said:


> Only have just one Seiko myself which could be considered as a vintage - 30+ years should be considered to be old enough?


Wow, I've never seen one of those, what model is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dj898 (Apr 6, 2015)

Levante Maritime ^^


Sent from my cloud using TPT


----------



## mpreston (May 4, 2015)

*SEIKO SPORTS 100 CHRONOGRAPH 7A28 (1983)
*I'm not sure if I posted this or not, but here it is
I bought this one new in 1983 and had it recently serviced and got a new crystal put in, everything else is original.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

Most of them...


----------



## kkchome (Aug 12, 2008)

4520-8000 from 1969


----------



## Kookaburra (Mar 15, 2015)

Golden Oldie


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Seiko KS Vanac from 1973


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Hate to bust your bubble but the lume on the Helmet is all wrong. They are not supposed to be dots but squares filling the depressed part of the indices, painted with a slight bulge. The dial is aftermarket. Just live with it though as I do and maybe get the dial relumed correctly. Finally I hope yours got the deep radials....


----------



## skoner (May 27, 2014)

kkchome said:


> 4520-8000 from 1969


Beautiful!


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Seiko 6139-6002

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

Seiko 6138-0040 Bullhead



















Sent from my MI 3W using Tapatalk


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)

My trio...


----------



## lsimpson50 (May 27, 2015)

EvoRich said:


> Recently acquired Panda. All original (except bracelet, from the Jumbo)
> Pepsi. Not at ALL original, haha.
> Jumbo. Mostly original.


What is the model of the upper left watch? Love it.


----------



## Dunelm (Aug 8, 2013)

lsimpson50 said:


> What is the model of the upper left watch? Love it.


6138-3002


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

Spirit quartz.


----------



## Ace McLoud (Jun 28, 2013)

Is that a snowflake dial?


no-fi said:


> Spirit quartz.
> 
> View attachment 6336322


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

Ace McLoud said:


> Is that a snowflake dial?


Yep, sure is. The texture is a bit like homemade recycled paper, rather than the more wavy pattern on some Grand Seikos.

This is absolutely one of my favourite quartz watches - and one of my favourote Seikos, too.

I'll try to take a better pic of the dial texture tomorrow.


----------



## don-venditore (Sep 11, 2015)

My simple Seiko


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

seiko 6138-8020


----------



## damonism (Dec 27, 2014)

Latest acquisition (1971 with a 6139A movement).


----------



## foca (Feb 8, 2013)

The pogue. I want one. And I want a black bull head too. Maybe in 2016.

Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Marvel on canvas









Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## Stephendjb (Oct 27, 2015)

My Seiko 5


----------



## eliindetroit (Jan 11, 2011)

Just picked this up on vacation at a great little antique store in Baltimore. I haven't had time to take it to my watchmaker and so I have no idea what the movement is. Came with the original bracelet and after a little polywatch it cleaned up just fine. Anyone care to take a guess as to the model and year? I think 70's is a fair guess as to the decade.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

A nice Seiko Quartz 4004 from 1977...

















Rolex Air king, Ball EMII Diver & EMII Asian Aviator, 
Seiko Pogue 1975, Bellmatic 1975, Lordmatic 1974, White Helmet 1977, KS Vanac 1973 NOS, SQ4004 1977, Kinetic Titanium 2008


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

eliindetroit said:


> Just picked this up on vacation at a great little antique store in Baltimore. I haven't had time to take it to my watchmaker and so I have no idea what the movement is. Came with the original bracelet and after a little polywatch it cleaned up just fine. Anyone care to take a guess as to the model and year? I think 70's is a fair guess as to the decade.
> 
> View attachment 6541354
> 
> View attachment 6541362


Need a photo of the back with the serial number

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

eliindetroit said:


> Just picked this up on vacation at a great little antique store in Baltimore. I haven't had time to take it to my watchmaker and so I have no idea what the movement is. Came with the original bracelet and after a little polywatch it cleaned up just fine. Anyone care to take a guess as to the model and year? I think 70's is a fair guess as to the decade.


It's a 7005-7080/7089 I'd guess, but you could confirm this on the caseback. It'd be from the early 70's probably, but again this can be confirmed from the caseback.

It's in quite good condition, the brushing around the top of the case looks very nice.


----------



## DainiFan (Dec 25, 2015)

1971 Seiko LM Special 5206 snapped up off eBay for $129 USD, seller included the original bracelet even though it was neither mentioned nor shown in the listing.

Had my local watchmaker take a look at it and he determined it was running great and didn't even need servicing. I have it on one of my leather straps from another watch temporarily until the strap I ordered for it arrives.


----------



## eliindetroit (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks so much for the reply! I am going to take a picture of the case back tonight and for sure let everyone know.


----------



## Stephan.st (Jul 25, 2011)

61gs special!

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## crazeazn (Nov 21, 2011)

Stephan.st said:


> 61gs special!
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


LOVE IT! I have the cap gold version, and love the z3 compact too!









5Y23-8A60, the strap is worth more than the watch!


----------



## amoredimamma (Feb 8, 2011)

My Panda...


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

Mine says "Hi!"...


----------



## eliindetroit (Jan 11, 2011)

Here you are! And if you could impart your awesome wisdom and tell me what the numbers indicate or what to look for and where to research it I would be grateful.


----------



## eliindetroit (Jan 11, 2011)

I took a picture this morning  How close we're you?


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## nicholas.d (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## nicholas.d (Jun 30, 2013)

Grandpa s

Navigator...


----------



## baliansa (Dec 11, 2009)

Vintage Digital segment test:


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapatalk


----------



## SwingModern (Apr 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

Jan. '69 36000bph Hand-Wind...


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## DainiFan (Dec 25, 2015)

A little update for my new leather strap. Padded Horween shell cordovan to match the austere Daini styling. Now I just need the cheap donor watch I scored to get here so I can swap the hands and the day wheel. Also have a NOS crystal on the way for it.


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

stewham said:


> It's a 7005-7080/7089 I'd guess, but you could confirm this on the caseback. It'd be from the early 70's probably, but again this can be confirmed from the caseback.
> 
> It's in quite good condition, the brushing around the top of the case looks very nice.





eliindetroit said:


> I took a picture this morning  How close we're you?


Pretty close I reckon 

7005-7089 from February 1972.


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Seiko 6139-7070

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Here are a few of the Vintage Seikos I have.

Picture #1 is a Seiko H357 Analog Digital watch for the Japanese market(1980) and a Seiko 7559-500A(has dial light)(1979). The Seiko 7559 just got a replacement crystal on 12/26/15

Picture #2 is a Alba(Seiko sub brand) talking watch.(tells the time in Japanese) from 1985

Picture #3 is a Seiko quartz 4004 from Feb 1977 (my birth month and year). This has a triple language day wheel (English/Spanish/Chinese) 

Picture #4 Seiko Alarm Quartz from 1979. This is the Bellmatic replacement. I actually have 2(one that is for the Japan market with Kenji day wheel and the other for the USA market) This is the USA market one.


----------



## davudvl (Sep 17, 2007)

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Vintage Seiko 6139-7070 by Marco Y, on Flickr


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

6309 today!



















Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

6138s...









& 6139s...


----------



## Dunelm (Aug 8, 2013)

davudvl said:


> View attachment 6573410


What is that!?
Kanji chartacter 壽　means longevity(?).
The hands look similar to those on my 5625-7041. Can you share a picture on what's on the case back?
Thanks!


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

Seiko Vanac Special 5246-5020.

Just received yesterday. The strap was broken after a few hours of wearing. The day wheel has problem. Running slow for 3 to 4 mins after in a few hours. Slight scratches on glass. Definitely need fixing. Wish that can be done.

The condition is out of my expectation.The watch is small. However, it sits quite well and surpriseingly unique and good looking.

Thanks for sharing.

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 ASUS_Z00AD 發送


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

***** Mark! It's enough to make my eye's water!



HIPdeluxe said:


> 6138s...
> 
> View attachment 6582026
> 
> ...


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

I've got a few.....love em' all - tend to wear the divers most of all...!







6309 and 6105.








6306 on Canvas.








7002-700J.








007 Tuna.








7c43-7010.








1964 Seikomatic Weekdater.








1971 King Seiko Hi-Beat.


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

longstride said:


> I've got a few.....love em' all - tend to wear the divers most of all...!
> View attachment 6586658
> 
> 6309 and 6105.
> ...


That KS Hi Beat looks beautiful, classy.

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 ASUS_Z00AD 發送


----------



## davudvl (Sep 17, 2007)

Dunelm said:


> What is that!?
> Kanji chartacter 壽　means longevity(?).
> The hands look similar to those on my 5625-7041. Can you share a picture on what's on the case back?
> Thanks!


Watch was produced in November 1973 to commemorate 50th wedding anniversary of Emperor Hirohito (the last Japanese emperor of Showa era), the kanji character written on the dial means 'longevity', caliber 21-3210, manual winding movement, 32 x 28 mm case diameter


----------



## yourturn.id (Aug 19, 2014)

Late post... Happy New Year everyone...


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

longstride said:


> ***** Mark! It's enough to make my eye's water!


You can talk Anthony!!! :-d


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Seiko 7002-7001 Vintage Diver by Marco Y, on Flickr


Seiko 7002-7001 Vintage Diver by Marco Y, on Flickr


Seiko 7002-7001 Vintage Diver by Marco Y, on Flickr


----------



## Walkwolf (Dec 25, 2015)

7005 8052 - Though not keeping time well, an oldie from 1976. Received it as a gift that year :


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

1984s Turtle


----------



## Control187 (Nov 19, 2015)

1982 4205-015









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baliansa (Dec 11, 2009)

1981:


----------



## TimMalfaist (Jan 29, 2015)

1983 Chronos, interesting inscription on the rear too. Just arrived into my collection so still needs a light clean.


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chumo22 (Oct 22, 2015)

Love that 007 Tuna....beautiful!


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Jimmy74 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it a original bracelet?

Nice Watch! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Carretera18 said:


> Is it a original bracelet?
> 
> Nice Watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes and no. The bracelet is the correct one that I took off a watch that was left to sit for 10 years after being in salt water, but it's been on this watch for years now. I guess it's as close as I could get. The original bracelet is a bit short, my pop had tiny arms and threw the links away when they were taken out. Case etc is original

Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Jimmy74 said:


> Yes and no. The bracelet is the correct one that I took off a watch that was left to sit for 10 years after being in salt water, but it's been on this watch for years now. I guess it's as close as I could get. The original bracelet is a bit short, my pop had tiny arms and threw the links away when they were taken out. Case etc is original
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really nice watch and bracelet history!

Thanks for sharing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

1991 7002-700J


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

7002-7001 Mod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

I just got two more.

First is a 1975 Seiko 4004 (has the 0903 movement in it) This watch has a very pretty dial and is a triple day language watch. I took this pic before I put a new battery in it and set the watch.


Next is a 1998 Pulsar Solar(as it is 18 years old this year I consider it to be vintage and a perfectly working solar watch to boot.


----------



## bttdtt (Jul 22, 2013)

The beauty of vintage!


----------



## wwwppp (Jun 17, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Not in the same league but here's mine&#8230;










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polonorte2 (Mar 17, 2012)

These are mine...










Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## wwwppp (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

wwwppp said:


> View attachment 6797170


Wow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda (Nov 4, 2012)

My dad recently found my first "grown-up" watch, a 1985 H461-500A, that my mom got me when I was a kid. Dad had lost the original bracelet (since he ended up wearing it himself) so I had to order a replacement online. Fired right up with a new battery!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

My 69 Bellmatic that I got overhauled a couple of years back. One of the cheapest watches I ever had all around, but at the very top of the fun list. LOVE this thing.


----------



## inlanding (Feb 20, 2008)

Original owner from December of 1972 - this keeper keeps remarkable time - Glen


----------



## Stent00 (Jan 6, 2016)

Whatba beaut! I should cruise the local antique shops! Love the gold and bergundy mix. Real classy


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yourturn.id (Aug 19, 2014)

Just got a vintage Seiko 6119-8470 ... NOS with paper & tag ...

Cheers


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

7A38 703B


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssmith3046 (Jun 21, 2015)

What a beauty!


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

yourturn.id said:


> Just got a vintage Seiko 6119-8470 ... NOS with paper & tag ...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> View attachment 6803290


Had not seen this model, I like it!

Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


----------



## petercam (Nov 3, 2015)

I have a few vintage Seiko's in my collection,






but this one is getting some wrist time just now.


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

Just got a 5722-9991 (57GS) in yesterday, right now it's on the only spare 19mm strap I have, as it came on a straight end polished bracelet which looked horrid, but I have a nicer leather strap on the way.


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

Feb 1981 6309-7049:


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

Just got this lord marvel and I feel enchanted.!

picture do not do any justice.. what a gorgeous watch.. it hits all the marks on what I like about a watch.


----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)

Walkwolf said:


> 7005 8052 - Though not keeping time well, an oldie from 1976. Received it as a gift that year :


Nice sentimental watch there. My father passed away over two years ago and left me his watch.










He worn it just about every from the early 70s to the mid 90s when the watch started to lose time, randomly stopped running and developed occasional moisture inside of the glass. It's seen a lot of use, a lot of history, war, historical figures that are now long gone.


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## jwalke (Oct 8, 2015)

brawijaya80 said:


> View attachment 6851778


Nice pair!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Juanjo_NY said:


> Just got this lord marvel and I feel enchanted.!
> 
> picture do not do any justice.. what a gorgeous watch.. it hits all the marks on what I like about a watch.


I love the look of that watch. No date and nice big numbers. Great looking watch!!!


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

Fresh from being serviced. Attempted to regulate it but hit the main spring and had to bring it in. $195 later it's running and looking great!









Marty Smith


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

marty491 said:


> Fresh from being serviced. Attempted to regulate it but hit the main spring and had to bring it in. $195 later it's running and looking great!
> 
> View attachment 6851946
> 
> ...


Ah a 82-88 slim case 6309. You never see those around much. It is like the cushion case 6309 gets all the love and the 6309-72XX slim case version is like the red headed stepchild. Though the cushion case 6309 is a great watch with a lot of history, the slim case 6309 is also of a lot of history. It is the first of the modern Seiko divers and the Seiko 7002, SKX173 and SKXA35 can trace their lineage directly to this watch. Keep it safe.


----------



## marty491 (Oct 13, 2015)

journeyforce said:


> Ah a 82-88 slim case 6309. You never see those around much. It is like the cushion case 6309 gets all the love and the 6309-72XX slim case version is like the red headed stepchild. Though the cushion case 6309 is a great watch with a lot of history, the slim case 6309 is also of a lot of history. It is the first of the modern Seiko divers and the Seiko 7002, SKX173 and SKXA35 can trace their lineage directly to this watch. Keep it safe.


Thank you for noticing! It's actually from October of '77. Bought it on eBay from a fellow WUSer. I put in a sapphire crystal and changed the gaskets but bad luck with the regulating...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hendra324 (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Vento (Nov 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

6309-7040

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

My grandpa bought it new about 1980. I can't find the original bracelet.


----------



## DainiFan (Dec 25, 2015)

A couple of recent acquisitions:

1967 Seikomatic-P 5106-8010:









And a stunning find at the price I got it for,

1975 King Seiko Special 5256-8010 (now with sapphire crystal, though I also bought a NOS Seiko crystal):


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Seiko 7002 Mod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnR_classyStore (Dec 18, 2015)

Is 1997 consider vintage?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azwatchman (Apr 19, 2008)

1970 Seiko 6105-8009..


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

azwatchman said:


> 1970 Seiko 6105-8009..
> 
> View attachment 6908002


Wow that's in amazing condition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bba1973 (Aug 5, 2013)

Just scored this Pepsi 7548 (from March of 1980) with Kanji day wheel. Turns out it had a sapphire crystal installed. Threw it on a Phoenix NATO. The second hand hits all the hash marks dead on (wish my TSAR did that...).


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Picked up this Seiko 7005-7089 for cheap on eBay. Cleaned up quite nicely, keeping good time. Came with a nasty aftermarket bracelet (sadly, no original), so I put on this rubber tropic strap which kinda beefs it up a bit, fills the lug-gaps, and lets the blue pop. There's a tiny bit of discoloration on the dial which I may get looked at, but apart from that, it's in excellent shape!


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Seiko 6119 by Marco Y, on Flickr


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## azwatchman (Apr 19, 2008)

1975 Seiko 6105-8119


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Here's a Seiko 5 Sports Rally reissue (7s36-008A) from the early '90s, so it's a relatively recent vintage reissue of a truly vintage watch! I put it on a mesh as I think it suits it quite nicely, but I might try a rubber strap one day.


----------



## The dali (Jul 19, 2015)

That's very sharp!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gallegoc (Apr 6, 2013)

My 77 6309 with a 6306 movement and a fully polished case.









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

SHC033 and SHC043 Seiko Divers


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Got these two in a trade today, I have never seen a Pulsar like that before

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

cfw said:


> View attachment 7007154
> 
> 
> View attachment 7007186
> ...


Chris Abell at abellwatchmakers has a NOS kinetic like that for sale

www.AtomicLabRat.com


----------



## nikhil (Jan 30, 2012)

My Seiko 6119 - 8450


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

1976 UFO!

Sometimes it stops.:-(

My watchmaker says it's the fault of a peculiar wheel not available as spare part anymore.


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

This is my Seiko 6139-6002 AKA the Pogue chronograph. This is a watch that Spencer Klien of Klien Vintage Watchmakers put together for me. It is superb. The lume job that Spencer did was great. I wore it hog hunting last night and had no trouble seeing the time.




























http://www.AtomicLabRat.com









www.AtomicLabRat.com


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Mike116 (May 17, 2014)

1985 sport 5


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Could not choose...


























Rolex Air king, Ball EMII Diver & EMII Asian Aviator. 
Seiko Pogue '75, Bellmatic '75 & '72, Lordmatic '74, White Helmet '77, KS Vanac '73, King Quartz '75, Elnix '77, Analogue chrono 7A38, SQ4004 '77, Kinetic 2008, SKX009KD


----------



## gallegoc (Apr 6, 2013)

Here are some of my other vintage Seiko's
3x6309's,6106,6139, and an arnie










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ericlegeek (Jan 28, 2016)

Family photo

Envoyé de mon SM-A300FU en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## AnR_classyStore (Dec 18, 2015)

Is the 90s consider vintage for now?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ouija (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice group photo



gallegoc said:


> Here are some of my other vintage Seiko's
> 3x6309's,6106,6139, and an arnie
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

Here's my Cronos. It's not what I'd usually wear or even buy, but it came as part of a group lot so I might hold onto it while I decide. The lugs were a bit bent so I had to straighten those out, but the case, markers and hands are in great condition, the dial is a bit dirty though. Right now it's on a Hirsch Duke strap.


----------



## ouija (Oct 3, 2012)

This is my $17 all in eBay purchase 7009-8028 just got it in the mail today. Going to try and buff the crystal a bit and the long term plan was a cheap mod platform but its kinda growing on me. Needs a strap but so far running solid....with these old watches I wish they could tell a few stories


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Another one for the collection: Seiko 7015-7020 SpeedTimer


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Very Classy, yet sporty looking watch, congrats!

what's the mode number?



zeljko said:


> View attachment 7074306


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

It's here. Wore both for awhile. Easiest way to get the ufo home









































































www.AtomicLabRat.com


----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

View attachment 7112922


My 6105 and 6309.
I just love the turtle cases


----------



## SinanjuStein (May 26, 2015)

First time posting my little bunch, got a lot of other newer Seiko's to supplement though.

View attachment 7113938


Probably going to flip the LM special though, not quite what i was after.


----------



## Navanod (Jan 14, 2016)

A relative newcomer to vintage Seiko watches. Here are the few in the humble collection:








56GS. Very happy that the date adjustment still works 








61GS.








Lord Marvel 36000.

Waiting for a Lord Matic & a Skyliner to come back from servicing. Will share when they arrive


----------



## Navanod (Jan 14, 2016)

stewham said:


> Just got a 5722-9991 (57GS) in yesterday, right now it's on the only spare 19mm strap I have, as it came on a straight end polished bracelet which looked horrid, but I have a nicer leather strap on the way.
> 
> View attachment 6837530


Simply gorgeous. The 57 and 62GS seemed to be the ones with the nicest hands and closest to the relaunched modern GS lines


----------



## Navanod (Jan 14, 2016)

Juanjo_NY said:


> Just got this lord marvel and I feel enchanted.!
> 
> picture do not do any justice.. what a gorgeous watch.. it hits all the marks on what I like about a watch.


The arabic numbered dial Lord Marvels are the nicest IMHO.
I have the gold version and am still looking out for a silver one like yours with a clean dial :-!


----------



## Navanod (Jan 14, 2016)

davudvl said:


> View attachment 6573410





Dunelm said:


> What is that!?
> Kanji chartacter 壽　means longevity(?).
> The hands look similar to those on my 5625-7041. Can you share a picture on what's on the case back?
> Thanks!


From the highly uncommon funky dial and the lack of any seconds hand, I'm guessing it is a cal 2418.
Yes, it mean longevity, usually makes a very good birthday gift for elders in asian cultures.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

LM with custom Seiko Bracelet!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

This chronograph arrived today, it is like new .


----------



## zeljko (May 25, 2012)

Thanks! It's 6138-8020. 


WichitaViajero said:


> Very Classy, yet sporty looking watch, congrats!
> 
> what's the mode number?


----------



## LuisR (May 9, 2014)

pic from the seller, i will put my hands on it by tuesday...can't wait!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

One of my favorites, 6309-7040 with 6105 dial, hands, crystal.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Picked this up at an antique shop today. 7002-7009. Slapped on a nato until the shark mesh arrives.


----------



## gdogmaster (Aug 26, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

hendra324 said:


> View attachment 6852818


Yeah, now I get why some watches are just covered with scratches, losing all the original finishing. Lets put all these girly metal junk bracelets right next to it. 
You must like the other bro that wore a sbgx103 to the contruction site as a daily beater. It looked like he hammered those nails in with it.

Rolex Air king, Ball EMII Diver & EMII Asian Aviator. 
Seiko Pogue '75, Bellmatic '75 & '72, Lordmatic '74, White Helmet '77, KS Vanac '73, King Quartz '75, Elnix '77, Analogue chrono 7A38, SQ4004 '77, Kinetic 2008, SKX009KD


----------



## LuisR (May 9, 2014)

arrived just today!


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Posted previously but it's got new shoes now









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ouija (Oct 3, 2012)

My new\old watch arrived today 
View attachment 7170090


----------



## BenE (May 12, 2009)

6105


----------



## BenE (May 12, 2009)




----------



## Navanod (Jan 14, 2016)

davudvl said:


> View attachment 6573410





gdogmaster said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I could not decide if I should put the same watch on a black or a brown strap. Seeing your picture sealed the deal for me. Black it shall be!


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

6139-7110 The helmet has landed. Note: dial/bezel most certainly not original.


----------



## Navanod (Jan 14, 2016)

Skyliner Cal 6100 from 1970 happily ticking away. These things are older than me and functioning better!
Need to work some elbow grease on the scratches soon


----------



## Pjbwatches (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi
Just received this Nos Seiko Italian chronograph today. Came with tags and even original box! 
I am very impressed with the watch. Is a nice size on my 7.5 inch wrist and has Nice wrist presence.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

This qualifies as a vintage?










Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Navanod (Jan 14, 2016)

Wow, the difference abit of toothpaste and polishing makes!


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Another one for the collection. Seiko "Rally" 6106-8227 c.1971


----------



## gallegoc (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

New to me 6119 in pretty good condition. Date changes as it should, but day is stuck.

Easy fix?

View attachment 7272306
View attachment 7272314
View attachment 7272322


----------



## jack9148 (Oct 13, 2014)

Relatively recent acquisitions - my first foray into vintage watches. Pretty happy with both!


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

I found this locally for sale. 6139-6005. He says everything works, but doesn't seem to be much of a horologist or enthusiast. What do you think it's worth?









Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## jack9148 (Oct 13, 2014)

As long as it runs, 2-300 would probably be a great deal for you. They say, "buy the seller." Getting that from a small time dealer, cleaned up and semi-serviced you're probably looking at at least 400 - and I can't tell how good of shape it really is in from that picture. I've seen clean pogue's go for 6-700.


----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

1974 - 6138-0011 - UFO


----------



## lewie (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## AnR_classyStore (Dec 18, 2015)

In position :
Gshock : dw6900cm-1jf, gulfmaster
Seiko : sbbn015, sdwa89, skx009 tuna mod


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

"DX".
Mine, since Apr. 1975


----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

Early to mid '70s Lord Matic, found it in an old box of stuff. Had it serviced, new strap, and it looks great. I love this style Seiko, I just wish the day-date window weren't so prominent and jarring, but that's just what they did back then. It has a lovely subtle linen weave dial.


----------



## Uberyk (Nov 30, 2010)

a "rare" 4205-015


----------



## mpreston (May 4, 2015)

I got this one back from KVM on Monday...








and it fits nicely among the others. Hmm what will be next :think:


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

Another Lord Matic I found recently and had serviced, lovely royal blue dial pops on the bracelet.


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

A bit of a different direction than the Lord Matics, a lot more personal. This is my first watch my dad bought me as a kid in 1976, purchased at Ocean Terminal in Hong Kong. He had promised me a Rolex but reneged. I don't blame him, you don't buy a little kid a Rolex. The band is not original because my wrist was too small, so the store got another bracelet that matched the hi-tech look, it probably came from a digital because it is so thin for the case. Cost was about US$75-100. I dug this out of the same box in which I found the Lord Matics, and it's in surprisingly good shape considering it was an everyday watch for a child with all that entails... It keeps perfect time still, and what I find remarkable is that I chose such a futuristic and legible watch a whole year before Star Wars was released. I haven't see one like this since, it's not really '70s funky at all, nor retro-futuristic, only the case shape belies its age, which is 40 years. Interestingly the day wheel has 3 choices: white English, blue English, and white Japanese. SAT is blue and SUN is red in all choices. I like it in blue, although the white makes for the second hand the only pop of color! Until the weekend, that is.


----------



## Alruts (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi, I am new here and want to show you my few (so far) Vintage Seiko's. Have been into vintage watches for a while, but am getting more and more interested in Japanese watches.

#1 is a November 1957 Seiko Marvel, 17J Hand Wind.
#2 is a April 1964 Seiko 5 Sportmatic, 21J "Dolphin" Cal. 410.
#3 is a July 1964 Seiko Lord Marvel, 23J 7540-1990 Hand Wind movement.
#4 is a June 1969 6139-6000 JDM 21J movement. Unfortunately missing the correct JDM Bracelet.
#5 is a September 1974 King Seiko Hi-Beat, 5626-8000.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

New to me Pan Am










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

RobbyCC said:


> A bit of a different direction than the Lord Matics, a lot more personal. This is my first watch my dad bought me as a kid in 1976, purchased at Ocean Terminal in Hong Kong. He had promised me a Rolex but reneged. I don't blame him, you don't buy a little kid a Rolex. The band is not original because my wrist was too small, so the store got another bracelet that matched the hi-tech look, it probably came from a digital because it is so thin for the case. Cost was about US$75-100. I dug this out of the same box in which I found the Lord Matics, and it's in surprisingly good shape considering it was an everyday watch for a child with all that entails... It keeps perfect time still, and what I find remarkable is that I chose such a futuristic and legible watch a whole year before Star Wars was released. I haven't see one like this since, it's not really '70s funky at all, nor retro-futuristic, only the case shape belies its age, which is 40 years. Interestingly the day wheel has 3 choices: white English, blue English, and white Japanese. SAT is blue and SUN is red in all choices. I like it in blue, although the white makes for the second hand the only pop of color! Until the weekend, that is.


Very nice, the casing reminds me of a Rolex Oyster Quartz.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

stewham said:


> Lord Marvel 5740-8000


absolutely gorgeous my friend

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

cfw said:


> Very nice, the casing reminds me of a Rolex Oyster Quartz.


Yes thank you, it does, and now the design makes a lot of sense. That case shape was very hi-tech and space-age as we moved from the '60s, and (I'm guessing at history) representative of the then new and modern quartz watches. Rolex updated their classic look to be more angular, and AP had done the RO in a similar case. Seiko probably copied the case design, but the dial aesthetic seems pretty original(?), I certainly hadn't seen anything like it back then, and probably represented Seiko's take on hi-tech. Hmm, now I want an Oysterquartz!


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

watchdaddy1 said:


> absolutely gorgeous my friend


Thanks


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## wingman1 (Jan 11, 2016)

ufo


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

You're right--that day/date window is horrible! Let me take it off your hands so you won't have to look at it anymore!


RobbyCC said:


> Early to mid '70s Lord Matic, found it in an old box of stuff. Had it serviced, new strap, and it looks great. I love this style Seiko, I just wish the day-date window weren't so prominent and jarring, but that's just what they did back then. It has a lovely subtle linen weave dial.


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Circa 1975 SQ model 3003. Passed down from my grandfather. Probably my favorite watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

glassmandave said:


> You're right--that day/date window is horrible! Let me take it off your hands so you won't have to look at it anymore!


LOL!


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

---•••---•••---•••---•••---•••---
Time is Relative.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

My Yema made by Seiko, this quartz movement was very popular in the 90's and can also be found in some old Pulsar watches.

_I'm a professional [desk] diver._


----------



## Mike116 (May 17, 2014)

Picked up this beaut 27j bellmatic recently. The seiko strap is nicely crafted but I need to get the day wheel fixed.


----------



## raymondswong (May 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stingx (Dec 27, 2015)

1991 7002-700J


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Haven't worn it in years.
When the battery dies I change it and then it goes back in the box.


----------



## vinataba (Jan 15, 2015)

Seiko 6300-8010

View attachment 7527146


----------



## revlimiter (Dec 13, 2015)

My 1971 Resist dial Pogue. I bought this watch 6 or 7 weeks ago and it was lost in the mail. I feared the worst, but didn't freak out. The dude who sold it to me was wonderfully communicative and I'm a very patient guy. A beat up box finally turned up last Friday. The watch inside was just fine and ready to live some life with a new caretaker. I've been gently loving it all weekend.

Today is my first day taking it out of the house and giving it a proper wear. I'm proud to present the Lost Pogue. 6139-6005, made in March 1971, with the amber R dial. Fully working and recently serviced. It's got some battle scars but is still in great shape.










The original H link bracelet it came with is nice, but I want to put it away and save it. The clasp is a bit suspect as well since it doesn't latch very strong. I'll grab an Uncle Seiko solid bracelet soon, but for now it's on a distressed rally strap.




























Everything is original condition on this watch. It's breathtaking, really.


----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

Here's some nice blue dial contrast to the yellow Pogue, which is just lovely.









It really does pop this color at the right angle in bright light!


----------



## Aldehyde (Feb 1, 2016)

While it may not be the same caliber as some vintage seikos, this vintage A904 LCD is surprisingly nice to wear. It functions perfectly and is nearly mint, must have been hardly worn.


----------



## SEARZ (Mar 16, 2015)

this 6139-6012 is a stunner...


----------



## SEARZ (Mar 16, 2015)

this 6139-7060 is just funky enough. integrated links. colorful dial.


----------



## lewie (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Pretty rare Pulsar N945. It was in Seiko's IQ "dancing hands" line of watches from the early 1990's. Functionally identical to the 8M25 movement, but without the funky demonstration mode.


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

Again, i can post this in many threads
there's 7049, 7290, 7002 and early year 007 there


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Seiko 7002-7001 Mod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smellmyface (Mar 10, 2015)

Carretera18 said:


> Seiko 7002-7001 Mod
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any lume on the dial or hands?


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

'79 Seiko Silver Wave Z Diver.


----------



## SdSl (Oct 20, 2012)

cold_beer839 said:


> '79 Seiko Silver Wave Z Diver.


Beautiful .. heres mine:


----------



## smellmyface (Mar 10, 2015)

Any love for a well used Sportsman?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## septentrio (Dec 9, 2011)

NOS Seiko 7A38-704A Giugiaro (just trying on, this one has to stay NOS  )


----------



## septentrio (Dec 9, 2011)

*edit* double


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

septentrio said:


> NOS Seiko 7A38-704A Giugiaro (just trying on, this one has to stay NOS  )


Fantastic watch, and not to be pedantic, but as soon as you put it on, it is no longer NOS.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Stent00 (Jan 6, 2016)

beautiful collection! You almost have a Seiko for each day of the week all with different style!


----------



## Pjbwatches (Apr 25, 2012)

My newly bought 1968 Seiko 6119-8140 
To my surprise only loosing 1 second a day, very happy!


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


----------



## efauser (Aug 11, 2014)

1967 Sea horse


----------



## Vento (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

matlobi said:


> Fantastic watch, and not to be pedantic, but as soon as you put it on, it is no longer NOS.


Not to be pedantic, but I don't believe NOS has anything to do with whether it's been tried on, but whether it's been sold. If it's been purchased, even if it's sealed in a box, it's no longer "in stock", it just went to an customer who never used it. If there's a watch in a case in a store and it's been tried on 1000 times and all beat up but never sold it's still NOS. Think about an old Mustang fender or side marker light, same principle.


----------



## Gregorinho (Aug 23, 2015)

raymondswong said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, do you mind sharing the exact model of your watch?, i fell in love with it!!! Thanks a lot buddy , have a great day


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

Bellmatic


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

1950 *Seiko*_ Unique...

_


----------



## raymondswong (May 29, 2014)

Gregorinho said:


> Hey, do you mind sharing the exact model of your watch?, i fell in love with it!!! Thanks a lot buddy , have a great day


It's an SKX023 (38mm case and 20mm lug width). The little brother of the SKX031 (40mm case and 22mm lug width). I chose the 023 over the 031 because I feel its lug width fits the case better proportionally.


----------



## septentrio (Dec 9, 2011)

Trying on the NOS 7A38 some more - good sales add pictures are indispensable


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

RobbyCC said:


> Not to be pedantic, but I don't believe NOS has anything to do with whether it's been tried on, but whether it's been sold. If it's been purchased, even if it's sealed in a box, it's no longer "in stock", it just went to an customer who never used it. If there's a watch in a case in a store and it's been tried on 1000 times and all beat up but never sold it's still NOS. Think about an old Mustang fender or side marker light, same principle.


In retail, auction and the secondary (tertiary, etc) marketplace, new old stock, by definition, is an item that is no longer manufactured and has never been sold or used.

Regardless of our pointless banter, he's got a fantastic example of a rare model in outstanding condition. It was probably NOS when he purchased it, but as soon as he strapped it on, it no longer was.


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Some great looking watches on this thread! Haven't checked back in a while, I hope I haven't posted this photo yet...

I've got a number of vintage Seiko chronographs. But having seen the Bell from a few posts above I'd like to share mine too, its the only Bell I got. This one is from January 1972, it came off the line just a few days after my birthday!


























Here's one of the 6139s...










...and one of the 6138s...


----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

matlobi said:


> In retail, auction and the secondary (tertiary, etc) marketplace, new old stock, by definition, is an item that is no longer manufactured and has never been sold or used.
> 
> Regardless of our pointless banter, he's got a fantastic example of a rare model in outstanding condition. It was probably NOS when he purchased it, but as soon as he strapped it on, it no longer was.


I don't want to argue further so I'll finish with this thought: you're arguing against yourself!

Your words: "new old stock...is an item that is no longer manufactured and has never been *sold* or used" (my emphasis)
and
"as soon as he strapped it on, it no longer was (NOS)".

By your definition of NOS-which btw I (almost) completely agree with (the item need not be no longer manufactured-there are many vintage car parts that are still manufactured but poorly compared to original NOS parts which are more highly coveted, so that would be NOS vs NS)-as soon as the item is sold, regardless of whether it is strapped on or not in the case of a watch, it is no longer NOS. If it is not strapped on it is unworn, LNIB, absolutely Mint, as new etc, but it cannot be NOS after it has been sold.

Conversely, an item can show wear and still be NOS. I have seen many original car parts that are showing signs of age as they are moved around from warehouse to warehouse, or the effects of time and climate itself to metals. These are still NOS parts even though they show wear, because they have never been sold.


----------



## steve_ostin (Jun 1, 2015)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JWill123 (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## septentrio (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## SlashIROC (Nov 20, 2015)

My VTG skx007 restored and modded by Loyswatch. The dial, lum and case work are amazing. It's also sitting on a Zulu/NATO hybrid strap I got on a watch purchase that I cannot identify but love


----------



## SEARZ (Mar 16, 2015)

SEARZ said:


> View attachment 7631506
> 
> this 6139-7060 is just funky enough. integrated links. colorful dial.


Hey if you like this one it is currently on ebay... I am losing money on this one. LOL. 3 hours left. Vintage Seiko Automatic Chronograph 6139 7060 0 99 Cents No Reserve | eBay


----------



## SEARZ (Mar 16, 2015)

unreal! love this. i bet that starts a lot of conversations.


----------



## SEARZ (Mar 16, 2015)

septentrio said:


>


Unreal! Love it. Conversation starter i bet...


----------



## daforg (Nov 11, 2015)

This is my daily wearer, a 1979 Seiko 7025 8120P on what appears to be the original 19mm bracelet. To fit my western wrist I have a bracelet extender. The watch is 38mm in size and keeps great time. It was around +25s when I got it but after some new seals and a bit of TLC it's running around +10s now.


----------



## gop76 (Mar 25, 2015)

My two vintage Seikos:









BTW anyone knows something about the big one? It's advertising or a dealers sign? I found it in a flea market, don't know nothing about it and never saw other one...


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

smellmyface said:


> Any lume on the dial or hands?


Hi,

Yes, it's show a light lume.

Regards


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Today I'm wearing my Pogue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

These two (Seiko 7016 Monaco and Seiko 6138) are my vintage Seiko chronographs from 1970s.



















And these three are the quartz models.



























This one below is Age of Discovery collection, and quite rare and collectible.


----------



## vinataba (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Gazzla (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Gazzla (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Gazzla (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## polonorte2 (Mar 17, 2012)

7019-7370









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobbyCC (Dec 29, 2015)

Posted this before but I like it so much I'll do it again!


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Seiko 7002-7001 Mod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Still this.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Control187 (Nov 19, 2015)

At least for part of the day.










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Seiko 6309-7040

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smellmyface (Mar 10, 2015)

This 7548 has defeated both my SKX007/009 for wrist time as of late. Love the wabi and combined colors of the insert, lume, and bright dial when the sun catches it just right.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WhoIsI (Mar 22, 2016)

Since 1996 :-!


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

Finally got around to taking a photo of all my vintage Seiko's.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Wet and cold day in South Africa









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alruts (Feb 25, 2016)

1971 Lord Marvel 36000 Bph.


----------



## LF78 (Mar 16, 2016)

Old Seiko Quartz:


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Update 









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## bbselement (Nov 14, 2010)

stewham said:


> Finally got around to taking a photo of all my vintage Seiko's.


What a tidy and awesome collection of vintage Seikos! That's a beautiful group. King Seikos are so cool.


----------



## bbselement (Nov 14, 2010)

I love vintage Seikos but I don't have any, unless my first Seiko purchased in November of 1986 counts. I don't think 1986 is "vintage", it's just old


----------



## polonorte2 (Mar 17, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Screwdriver (Apr 23, 2013)

1968 King Seiko 45KS.


----------



## BarisKiris (Apr 7, 2014)

Today I'm wearing this rare vintage Seiko titanium chronograph from 90s. The lightest watch in my collection.










I like these Seiko 7t32 chronographs, because the alarm dial can be used as 2nd time zone.

And the lume dial is very cool at night.


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

Here are a couple of mine. 1976 6306-7001 SP450 and 1969 6159-7001.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moduls1014 (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Screwdriver (Apr 23, 2013)

1966 Seiko Lord Marvel 5700-0010 - 5740B movement, 19,800bph


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

I think I've bought one similar to this from ebay, I'll post it here as soon as I get it!



RobbyCC said:


> A bit of a different direction than the Lord Matics, a lot more personal. This is my first watch my dad bought me as a kid in 1976, purchased at Ocean Terminal in Hong Kong. He had promised me a Rolex but reneged. I don't blame him, you don't buy a little kid a Rolex. The band is not original because my wrist was too small, so the store got another bracelet that matched the hi-tech look, it probably came from a digital because it is so thin for the case. Cost was about US$75-100. I dug this out of the same box in which I found the Lord Matics, and it's in surprisingly good shape considering it was an everyday watch for a child with all that entails... It keeps perfect time still, and what I find remarkable is that I chose such a futuristic and legible watch a whole year before Star Wars was released. I haven't see one like this since, it's not really '70s funky at all, nor retro-futuristic, only the case shape belies its age, which is 40 years. Interestingly the day wheel has 3 choices: white English, blue English, and white Japanese. SAT is blue and SUN is red in all choices. I like it in blue, although the white makes for the second hand the only pop of color! Until the weekend, that is.


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi, this is my old Italian Chronograph from early 90', special model for Italian market only ;-)










Inviato dal mio SM-N910F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## goTomek (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Found this one today and fell in LoVE With it inmediatly; 7546-841C movement; 8N5230 SN; would appreciate any info about it; thanks guys!

















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Dunelm (Aug 8, 2013)

Pachoe said:


> Found this one today and fell in LoVE With it inmediatly; 7546-841C movement; 8N5230 SN; would appreciate any info about it; thanks guys!


Yours was produced in November 1978. I believe the SQ branding was applied to watches sold outside Japan. The language on your day wheel would also suggest it was made for the overseas market. The February 1978 7546-8070 I have has Type II on the dial along with the 'crystal' logo.


----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)

best regards, Frank


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Dunelm said:


> Yours was produced in November 1978. I believe the SQ branding was applied to watches sold outside Japan. The language on your day wheel would also suggest it was made for the overseas market. The February 1978 7546-8070 I have has Type II on the dial along with the 'crystal' logo.
> 
> View attachment 8199666


Dunelm, Thank you so much for the info; Gonna restore it;

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

The climsy band has its charm too

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Non Seiko but wanted to share my new to me Vintage Vantage w/ you guy's



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Pachoe said:


> The climsy band has its charm too
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


How do you adjust it, I'm having trouble with mine

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> How do you adjust it, I'm having trouble with mine
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


pins gotta come out or the clasp is adjustable w/pins too. see the little holes @ the clasp those are spring-bars move em to the next available holes

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

watchdaddy1 said:


> pins gotta come out or the clasp is adjustable w/pins too
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Thanks, there's no pins from the side on would I need to push from the middle underside of the strap?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Thanks, there's no pins from the side on would I need to push from the middle underside of the strap?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


try the micro adjustable spring-bars @the clasp

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

no screws or pins on the side of the bracelet?

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Let me get some pics 1 minute

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Not sure what I'm doing, I'm used to the usual pin and collar Seiko straps

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

I have a tiny 16cm wrist so the micro adjustments don't fully conform the strap to my wrist 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

those holes are like little cotter pins they have to come out the way the arrows are pointing or use the clasps micro adjustable spring-bars 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

looks as if they come out in two's 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

watchdaddy1 said:


> those holes are like little cotter pins they have to come out the way the arrows are pointing or use the clasps micro adjustable spring-bars
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Thank you! It feels so comfortable just reading on the wrist, I'll update once I've given it a go, stunning watches for £21 Inc shipping, I think there's some similar case shape Seiko 5s too

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

your welcome, enjoy

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

watchdaddy1 said:


> your welcome, enjoy
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


They seem to be L shaped pins, very seized and a pain to remove and full of dirt!









Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

After lots of swearing and breaking if tools I could only remove 1 link, the strap is a little loose and not correctly reattached or balanced so this will be temporary untill I can go to a watchmaker

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Very sketchy









Very unbalanced however I'm loving the lightness of this watch and strap

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Very sketchy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I didn't see your question 'till now; I used de micro adjustment holes too; looks fantastic your watch

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Pachoe said:


> Sorry, I didn't see your question 'till now; I used de micro adjustment holes too; looks fantastic your watch
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Thanks! It does look stunning, I haven't even polished it yet

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pjbwatches (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi
My All original Seiko 6309-7049
Just back from a service.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

What year is this? I have one that I think is sept '72, dial is not as good as yours though, 6117-6419?


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

kit7 said:


> What year is this? I have one that I think is sept '72, dial is not as good as yours though, 6117-6419?


if yr talking to me mines from 71
6117-6410

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

watchdaddy1 said:


> if yr talking to me mines from 71
> 6117-6410
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


I was yes! Mine has 6117-6419 at 6 o'clock on the dial, back of the case is faded with wear, but I think it's 6410 there ok.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

The bracelet is now adjusted properly! It's so comfortable and a perfect size for my wrist, currently looking for a Seiko 5 version of the same case

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

kit7 said:


> I was yes! Mine has 6117-6419 at 6 o'clock on the dial, back of the case is faded with wear, but I think it's 6410 there ok.


yeah u are correct it's 6419 on dial

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

watchdaddy1 said:


> yeah u are correct it's 6419 on dial
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Finally got round to loading a photo, mine says hi


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

'67 Seiko Sportmatic 7625-8260


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

kit7 said:


> Finally got round to loading a photo, mine says hi
> View attachment 8307898


very nice

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Non Seiko but Vintage



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Very nice! I used to own one but had to (stupidly) let it go. Enjoy yours! These days it is hard to find a really good example. Mine was from '71.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

C4L18R3 said:


> Very nice! I used to own one but had to (stupidly) let it go. Enjoy yours! These days it is hard to find a really good example. Mine was from '71.


Thanks
got this for $25.oo from a co-workers car ashtray. A little Cape cod,some Poly Watch & viola

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## kartadmin (Jan 11, 2016)

now that's what i call a "perfect color combo". Gr8 colors.


kit7 said:


> Finally got round to loading a photo, mine says hi


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Thanks
> got this for $25.oo from a co-workers car ashtray. A little Cape cod,some Poly Watch & viola
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Wow I honestly thought it was NOS.


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)

is 13 years vintage???


----------



## HarambeeStar (Aug 12, 2015)

6139-7010 Speedtimer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

6309A-6240 - 1976 Seiko 5


----------



## wwwppp (Jun 17, 2014)

62MAS


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Yap WH (Feb 7, 2014)

Seiko King Quartz 0853, year 1976


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Can't quite recall if I already posted in here. Oh well, here goes...

6139-6005 Chronograph "Blue Pogue"









6106-8229 "Rally"









7006-6039 "Calendar"









6139-6000 Chronograph "Pogue"









4006-6027 Bell-Matic









6117-6410 Navigator Timer


----------



## fel2718 (Sep 25, 2015)

wwwppp said:


> 62MAS


Wow, awesome!


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

fiskadoro said:


> Can't quite recall if I already posted in here. Oh well, here goes...
> 
> Oh, I'll gladly look at them all again. That Bellmatic is the best looking #*!%$&! One I've ever seen.


----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

From left to right, top to bottom:
6105, 7002, 7549 tuna, h558 "arnie"
6309 "turtle" ,srp777 "turtle reissue", 7548

i know the srp777 isn't really vintage.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Thank you! That Bell-Matic wasn't expensive and looked dirty in its eBay listing, but underneath you could see there was a pretty much unmolested dial/case/bracelet. A NOS crystal and it looks as good as new, though it's currently getting a quick service because its crown came out 



Mmpaste said:


> fiskadoro said:
> 
> 
> > Can't quite recall if I already posted in here. Oh well, here goes...
> ...


----------



## yourturn.id (Aug 19, 2014)

Chameleon dial Seiko 6139-7071


----------



## yourturn.id (Aug 19, 2014)

joins said:


> View attachment 8745626
> 
> 
> From left to right, top to bottom:
> ...


cool collection ... vintage divers


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

fiskadoro said:


> Can't quite recall if I already posted in here. Oh well, here goes...
> 
> 6139-6005 Chronograph "Blue Pogue"
> 
> ...


Very nice collection 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## vintage_collectionneurs (Jul 11, 2016)

Not sure if this is vintage but strangely noticed that my Seiko comes with a Swiss manual winding movement.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Here's another one that I forgot to add last time...

Seiko 6117-6010 World Time (with the famous "error" bezel where GMT is next to London instead of above it)


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

born in 1966:











Cheers
Bernd


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

yourturn.id said:


> cool collection ... vintage divers


thanks!


----------



## Conrador (May 31, 2016)




----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

An old Seiko that was handed down to me from my grandpa. Just got a fluco suede leather strap to put on it today


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nguyenquangdung1985 (Oct 22, 2015)

My only Seiko


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Sorry for the typos..am using auto correction.


----------



## Rajender (Aug 14, 2015)

My 6139 chronographs.









And this Pepsi Pogue (due regards to col Pogue.)









Comments please.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yourturn.id (Aug 19, 2014)

nguyenquangdung1985 said:


> My only Seiko
> View attachment 8808106


Cool Grand Seiko


----------



## yourturn.id (Aug 19, 2014)

Rajender said:


> And this Pepsi Pogue (due regards to col Pogue.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yourturn.id (Aug 19, 2014)

more blue than the skyyy....

Seiko Chrono 6139-6015


----------



## Rajender (Aug 14, 2015)

yourturn.id said:


> Rajender said:
> 
> 
> > And this Pepsi Pogue (due regards to col Pogue.)
> ...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Michael Weare (Mar 21, 2011)

*Seiko Arctura Kinetic 5M42 OE49

*Picked this up recently on Ebay, it's said to be a genuine very early Kinetic from around 1990. There are plenty of Arctura's still around but I have not seen this exact model anywhere. The Nato strap is in my old school colors, but alas, the school closed down way before 1990.


----------



## azura123 (Dec 27, 2012)

A Bellmatic


----------



## VintageTimepiece (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Posiedon Jim:
Awesome vintages my friend
Collection to shout about IMO.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Dunelm (Aug 8, 2013)

Michael Weare said:


> *Seiko Arctura Kinetic 5M42 OE49
> 
> *Picked this up recently on Ebay, it's said to be a genuine very early Kinetic from around 1990. There are plenty of Arctura's still around but I have not seen this exact model anywhere. The Nato strap is in my old school colors, but alas, the school closed down way before 1990.


I think the Kinetic branding was introduced in ~1997. Before that, they were known as AGS (Automatic Generating System).
What's the first digit of the serial number?


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

azura123 said:


> A Bellmatic


That's 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

I have to stay away from this thread because it makes me search the bay too frequently! Yet, every time a new page pops up, I check back in. Isn't a piece here that I don't like, even if I haven't "liked" it. Love vintage Seiko.


----------



## Alruts (Feb 25, 2016)

September 1971 3823-7000 VFA JDM


----------



## azura123 (Dec 27, 2012)

watchdaddy1 said:


> That's
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Thank you mate.


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

ya'll are killing me with these gorgeous old chronos. 
all of my bids for quality 6139s are falling through - may get weak and buy a franken this weekend.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Seiko King Quartz from 1979 uses the high accuracy 9923a twin resonator movement.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Yeah. Just so.


----------



## wristrocket (Aug 19, 2016)

My 1964 Seikomatic Weekdater.


----------



## SdSl (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## cjgent (Mar 29, 2016)

SNX427


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

My Seiko 6139-6002 Pogue

I wrote about my watch at Seiko 6139-6002 - Um relógio em missão espacial | Canetas e Relógios


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

sorry for double post


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

My favorite Seiko that I currently own, a 45KS:










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

Lucky Dog!


Raydius said:


> My favorite Seiko that I currently own, a 45KS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Raydius said:


> My favorite Seiko that I currently own, a 45KS:


Beautiful no-date It is 45-7001 right?

My August'66 Sportsmatic Deluxe 7605-8000


----------



## Elvis Silva (Apr 26, 2016)

'73 Seiko Chronograph 6139-6012.









'73 Seiko 6602-8050, hand-wound.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pjbwatches (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi
My Seiko 6319, back from a service.


----------



## agriff10 (Dec 3, 2014)

7006-8007 from 1976


----------



## ntfromto (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Pjbwatches (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi 
Nice seiko 6309!
Is that a aftermarket dial?


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

WOW! it looks like a Bus.


----------



## ntfromto (Jul 20, 2014)

Pjbwatches said:


> Hi
> Nice seiko 6309!
> Is that a aftermarket dial?


No all original, I have it on an Isofrane strap but I have the original strap as well.


----------



## Pjbwatches (Apr 25, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Pjbwatches (Apr 25, 2012)

My Seiko 6309 on nato.


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

I love the Italian chrono in the background.


----------



## ntfromto (Jul 20, 2014)

Pjbwatches said:


> My Seiko 6309 on nato.


Very nice!


----------



## Pjbwatches (Apr 25, 2012)

Kwest500 said:


> I love the Italian chrono in the background.


Thanks.
I bought it recently from Italy.
It has the nicest orange dial I have ever seen on a Seiko.


----------



## Thevenin (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## Nigel J Kibble (Feb 8, 2015)

January 1961 Seiko Seahorse 4361 movement manual wind £47 from Ebay


----------



## laza80 (Aug 9, 2016)

Thevenin said:


> View attachment 9227498
> 
> 
> View attachment 9227506
> ...


Beautiful watch.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

by split leaf dial by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

An all time favorite.


----------



## Pjbwatches (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi
Arrived in post today! 
All original Suwa Seiko 6309-7049 on left.
In need of a service and new glass.
On a nato I had spare.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doggbiter (Oct 31, 2010)

Wearing my 6139-6011 today.


----------



## noizer (Mar 19, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## setter (Jun 6, 2016)

1969 Seiko 5 sports 6119-8121.


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

1971 Bell-matic


----------



## ami5975 (Aug 22, 2016)

Seiko LM 5606-7140

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

1950 *SEIKO *_Unique_


----------



## Pjbwatches (Apr 25, 2012)

My Seiko 6119-8140 from 1968 says hi!


----------



## ami5975 (Aug 22, 2016)

Keithcozz said:


> 1950 *SEIKO *_Unique_


Ooo...brutal face

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## ami5975 (Aug 22, 2016)

Manual winding. A last gift from a dying ex-army uncle. He bought it for only RM20 back in '72. Been through many ops against the communist terrorists. When I got it is was still pristine no scratch (wonder how that can be) but lately my little daughter took to wearing it at school...

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Picked this up at the PX in Guam in the late 1970s. It still runs, though I need to reset the small hands.

A WUS member has one for sale on f29 as "Ultra Rare" at a high price.


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

A vintage favorite - the Seiko one button crown chronograph:

Model 5719-8980 has the more durable black metal bezel. I have a couple of the models with the bakelite bezel coming in but they are in worse shape.

Here's the wrist shot:








Case back:








Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Kind of cliché but I love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pjbwatches (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi 
Great watch! I also love them.
I have 2 now!


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Does pulsar count?










Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunelm (Aug 8, 2013)

I popped a fresh crystal and strap on this last night.









1967 6206-8190

It's in very good condition for its age. I may pop the bezel back off and try to polish out the fine scratches.
Grey dials must have been far less common than silver ones as you don't see too many of them on these 6206 models.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Dunelm said:


> I popped a fresh crystal and strap on this last night.
> 
> View attachment 9298322
> 
> ...


Love this one! Let me know if you ever consider selling it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meaantje (Aug 12, 2016)

i got this in the mail today, really happy with it! 1979 king quartz.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Some more random ones I hardly get to wear:










Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

King Seiko


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

Still not sure if it is from 1979 or 1989, still in working condition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

Lester Burnham said:


> This is the only that I've got, a gold-tone quartz chrono |>


Am I missing something here, where is the watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Wearing my Rallye today but kinda inspired to switch to Panda after seeing those beauties!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ANev (Jun 16, 2013)

Took a few shots at my 6139. Beauty of a thing!


----------



## wle (Sep 12, 2016)

crashaholic said:


> My beat up first good watch.
> The lume on this has gone completely.


ha, my first good watch too, lume is ok on mine though
wle


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

1971 Seiko 6119-8450



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

7548 700C yr.1981


----------



## toffee67 (Mar 18, 2016)

Oldies, but goodies!


----------



## Carretera18 (Nov 5, 2012)

My Seiko 6139-6002 Black Dial. I wrote about it in my blog:

Original in portuguese: Seiko 6139-6002 Black Dial
Google translator version: Seiko 6139-6002 Black Dial


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

My grandfather's Seiko (Aug 1985 date), now on a 20mm brown Eulit Perlon strap:



My father purchased this watch on steel bracelet after he immigrated to the USA, as a gift to his father, who wore it daily until he passed in 1995. I found the watch beat up inside a drawer at my father's house in 2006 and got it completely restored. I probably spent way too much money but it was worth it for me, knowing my grandfather wore this watch daily for 10 years. I don't wear it nearly as much as I should.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

62GS


----------



## panaria12 (Jul 2, 2013)

stewham said:


> 62GS


That's a beauty! The case styling, recessed crown and perfect dial all come together so well.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

stewham said:


> 62GS


I love when you post this

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

panaria12 said:


> That's a beauty! The case styling, recessed crown and perfect dial all come together so well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Thanks!



watchdaddy1 said:


> I love when you post this
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Thanks Will! This is a new one though, you might be thinking of the 57GS?


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

1979King Quartz 9923-5010
by plant2 by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

stewham said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Thanks Will! This is a new one though, you might be thinking of the 57GS?


well congratulations then it's a looker 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Adding another to the mix: Seiko 6106-7107


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

WISers:
Only thing better'n current iteration Seikos are Vintage Seikos
MY watchmaker of 40 years must have 15 or 20 vintage Seikos
he wont sell me for love er money. Blast him!!

X traindriver Art

And he's forgot the 1939 Gruen I gave him for not a farthing!


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

1979 August King Quartz 9923-5010, rated then at 20/spy
by plant by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## gkfd (Sep 21, 2016)

Not the best photo, but here's my 6309. From what I could find it's a 1978 model.


----------



## Pjbwatches (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi
My 6309-7049 just back from a service, new seals and new mineral glass.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## meaantje (Aug 12, 2016)

my new additions










and all of them together:


----------



## ursamajor (Sep 18, 2016)

My Kinetic SKJ001, one of my favourites.


----------



## dd41623 (Oct 14, 2013)

1973 Seiko 5 Actus 6106-7510










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

stewham said:


> 62GS


A relative says Hello....









Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## Adtheant (Aug 3, 2014)

My 6602-8050 from May 1974 I believe.


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

6138-0030 Speedtimer 'Big Blue'


----------



## Carajio (Jun 23, 2015)

My 6139 7020.


----------



## SdSl (Oct 20, 2012)

Silverwave 7123-825A. Posted this one before somewhere in this thread on leather .. heres this beauty on the bracelet:


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

My 7002 diver on a beautiful Fall morning!


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

The Seiko H556 "Baby Arnie" getting some sun!


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

My Seiko flight watch enjoying the Fall!


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

LORD MARVEL 36000 5740-8000 Feb. '67...manual wind 'HI-BEAT' sweetness...


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

SUPERIOR CHRONOMETER 5626-7030 May '69...


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

6139-6012 Nov. '71...


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

Sportsmatic 5 Deluxe 25j 7619-9000 Aug. '66...


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

6106-7107 July '72...


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

6138-8020 Oct. '76...


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

Sportsman 'Sea horse' J13052 Mar. '64...


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

6138-0011 Feb. '73...


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

SilverWave 30m Jun. '64...


----------



## ami5975 (Aug 22, 2016)

HIPdeluxe said:


> LORD MARVEL 36000 5740-8000 Feb. '67...manual wind 'HI-BEAT' sweetness...
> 
> View attachment 9600050


Wow! Beautiful watch.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

ami5975 said:


> Wow! Beautiful watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Thanks. 
It was Seiko's first 10bps movement.
This is a fairly early one...I have seen a couple from late '66.
They were made until about 1975 I think.
Cheers!


----------



## gkfd (Sep 21, 2016)

*@HIPDeluxe* most impressive collection you seem to have there! Looking forward to see more!


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

gkfd said:


> *@HIPDeluxe* most impressive collection you seem to have there! Looking forward to see more!


Thanks...I like vintage Seikos...a lot!


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pippy (Aug 18, 2016)

Wow, some beauties in this thread. Wish I had time to go through more of them!
1969 5126-6010


----------



## meaantje (Aug 12, 2016)

Pippy said:


> Wow, some beauties in this thread. Wish I had time to go through more of them!
> 1969 5126-6010
> View attachment 9613498


i really like the pop of orange and blue. 60's and 70's watches are just so colorful and fun.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm really trying to stay out of this thread. It's too good.


----------



## ursamajor (Sep 18, 2016)

Not a vintage but a classic look that I love: SKA475 with movement 5M62, in fact, a classic too.


----------



## shahirmuaz (Aug 6, 2016)

Just picked up a January 1979 suwa 6309 7049 and I'm absolutely loving it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

The old SKXA35 from the 90s.


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

1976 6306-7001 Subapro 450, just back this week. Has been gone for the past 12 weeks getting services. Three days on the wrist and running +1 spd.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwwppp (Jun 17, 2014)

My collection










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

I decided to wear one of my vintage Seikos. A 6119-8080. I bought it off ebay years ago and it's run perfect. 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nodelicious (Jul 15, 2012)

Here's mine today.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Seiko UFO









Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Modern vintage....

Seiko Alpinist Perpetual Calender Titanium 8F56-00D0:

Love the black dial:


----------



## Pippy (Aug 18, 2016)

I've got to stop visiting this thread, it's not good for my bank balance as there are so many beauties in here! Here's my latest, a May 1973 Bellmatic. Came on a cheap generic leather so I've popped on a nato for now.


----------



## faces (Jun 10, 2016)

KS 5626-7000


----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)

Most recent pick-up; 6117-8000 GMT NAVIGATOR TIMER from May 1968
Now I've got both the Grey and Silver dial colors


----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)

And here's my Pogue Trifecta


----------



## VintageTimepiece (Mar 21, 2016)

Once one owns the 6159-7000, the rest becomes extraneous.



wwwppp said:


> My collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

thejames1 said:


> Seiko UFO


I can get one of these in good condition for UK£ 400.00 from a reputable dealer. And I want one very badly. This picture makes it worse. What do you guys think about the price?


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> I can get one of these in good condition for UK£ 400.00 from a reputable dealer. And I want one very badly. This picture makes it worse. What do you guys think about the price?


The exchange rate on £400 isn't what it used to be (lol), but I think it seems reasonable, especially if you have some assurance that parts (dial and hands) are original. A service at any point in its life would be a huge plus. After a quick check, it sure looks like prices on these have gone up in the two years since I got mine, much like all vintage pieces. Mine came polished, so I had a sympathetic case refinishing done to add back some brushing.
Another pro for this one is the size. They must have been huge back in the day, but are mid-sized by today's standards. So many vintage pieces are too small (<38mm) for my tastes.
Good luck with your decision! Dozens of watches have come and gone since I got this one, and I don't plan on parting ways with it any time soon.

Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Great bullhead! I grabbed a brown one last year, but it didn't last. I really wanted this version. I should have been more patient, and founda blue one.

Sent from my Samsung S7


----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)

Love this one!



hi_bri said:


> A vintage favorite - the Seiko one button crown chronograph:
> 
> Model 5719-8980 has the more durable black metal bezel. I have a couple of the models with the bakelite bezel coming in but they are in worse shape.
> 
> ...


----------



## luderchris3 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)

Here's another find; Seiko 6117-6019 World Time 2 Generation Chicago Dial. Not sure what the whole story is with the Chicago vs Mexico City and London Error bezels, seems to be a lack of information on the differences...

Was displayed in an old Seiko Quartz display box, and yes, was advertised as a Quartz movement too... b-)


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

6119-8450



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

KING SEIKO 45-8000 (36000bph manual wind) Jan. '69...


----------



## Laso1 (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

January 1959...


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

'60s 'Workhorse'...


----------



## jeggo (Dec 13, 2014)

Checking in...:sunglasses:


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

jeggo said:


> Checking in...:sunglasses:


Double 'like'...actually, TRIPLE 'like'!


----------



## jeggo (Dec 13, 2014)

^ thanx for the nod...:sunglasses:
Here' another one...


----------



## Pippy (Aug 18, 2016)

luderchris3 said:


> View attachment 9689786


That's a beauty!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1 (Oct 10, 2012)

Oops double posted.


----------



## Laso1 (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm not sure how old it is. The movement is signed Seikosha, printed chapter ring, applied numbers, Blue steel hands, red seconds hand, chrome plated case, stainless steel case back, + or - 31.5mm w/o crown, 16mm lug width, 36.5mm lug length, manual wind.

View attachment 9733778
View attachment 9733786
View attachment 9733794
View attachment 9733802
View attachment 9733810


----------



## squash master (Jul 3, 2012)

Incoming....
Just purchased this earlier today and look forward to wearing it very soon!


----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)

Calendar 7019-6070










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dscustoms (Sep 8, 2016)

Well I tried to go vintage, ad said this one worked, and it only barely does. Trying to decide if I want to restore it or return it. For now, here's my 6139


----------



## ARMYAV8R (May 17, 2006)

1985 7549-7009 600m Diver


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

ARMYAV8R said:


> 1985 7549-7009 600m Diver


The Golden Tuna, one of the most badass cool watches of all time.


----------



## Pjbwatches (Apr 25, 2012)

Two new additions.
Seiko 7002-7039
Seiko 7548-7000


----------



## faces (Jun 10, 2016)

6139 - 6002


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

EDIT: Double Post


----------



## luderchris3 (Jul 28, 2016)

another one, a bit older... 6139-7069


----------



## sgt.brimer (Mar 20, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Rivera (Feb 21, 2006)

This just arrived. It was serviced prior to shipping and it ran for about 40 hours with good accuracy. It will be fun watch to occasional wear.


----------



## J9K (Oct 31, 2016)

Seiko 7002-700R Pepsi


----------



## ScopinBill (May 20, 2016)

Pic from last week of my 6139-6005









And another from the the week before last


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

ScopinBill said:


> Pic from last week of my 6139-6005
> 
> View attachment 9798826
> 
> ...


I do love those Pogues, but I sold mine because I did not find it fully legible. Think I will go for a blue 6139.


----------



## mpreston (May 4, 2015)

SIEKO 6139-6019 (May 1973)

I've had this 6139 since getting it new in 1973 as a Christmas present. It's finally back on a bracelet that is period correct. I bought this reproduction bracelet from Uncle Seiko and I think they are a fairly new offering from him. Links look to be solid but the end links are folded, but still a really nice piece for 45 bucks delivered. I like these vintage Seikos on bracelets rather than straps for some reason and this one feels great on the wrist now.


----------



## TheBodo (Apr 30, 2015)

Are you aware that it has a lot of aftermarket parts?


----------



## TheBodo (Apr 30, 2015)

TheBodo said:


> Are you aware that it has a lot of aftermarket parts?





J9K said:


> Seiko 7002-700R Pepsi
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9798762&d=1477954770"]
> 
> 
> ...


Are you aware that has a lot of aftermarket parts?


----------



## squash master (Jul 3, 2012)

Just arrived yesterday - 1972 Seiko Pogue 6139-6005. This watch looks great and what a beauty! This won't sit in a box - but will be part of my regular rotation. This is a watch to be enjoyed on the wrist. One minor glitch - the date changes at 6 o'clock. It's something I will get fixed at some point - but for now - it's time to wear this Seiko Pogue!


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laso1 (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

I bought this guy new in January of 1986 after many months of looking at it under the glass at the BX. The price back then was $110. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

Oops, forgot the picture! 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

6309-7040 1985


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## TurboJew (Mar 11, 2010)

Seiko Bell-Matic, bought new in the early 70's by my Grandfather:


----------



## Speedy234 (Aug 18, 2016)

1974 Speed timer...still looks and goes like new


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## TPS-tempus (Oct 12, 2016)

Here is my vintage Seiko


----------



## Saint1975 (Feb 8, 2016)

stewham said:


>


Great looking whatch

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Saint1975 (Feb 8, 2016)

One new addition to my collection




























Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

Seiko Lord Marvel


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Lately been craving a smaller vintage size watch. Completely forgot about this one. Kind of like it!










Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Not sure if this counts but...










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tweety (Dec 8, 2016)

I never actually thought of my watches as a collection. 
I like them and use them regularly.
Here are the SEIKOs 
This is the inevitable PEPSI








This is THE 5 








And this I just bought. Anyone seen one with a lilac dial before? Could it be original? Guy who sold it to me said it was his father's, yea right...


----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)

6139 - 7060 from 1976


----------



## Marhan (Jul 9, 2010)

6217 and 6105 <3


----------



## ceanag (Aug 24, 2012)

38mm 1967 Sea Lion M77


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

Grand seiko 4520-8000


----------



## Saint1975 (Feb 8, 2016)

For me grail watch. I was hunting for more than 2 years. Watch was not serviced and all is original. It is losing 15 seconds a day but I am planing to send it in spa. Enjoy photos 























































Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Saint1975 (Feb 8, 2016)

Seiko 6106 7729










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## StartSomething (Jan 2, 2012)

Great thread and very nice watches!

Here is my haul for 2016, two watches missing - a 6117-6400 that I just finished overhauling and a 3863 that I still need to do.
All are welcome additions to the collection though nothing overly special. I am however very happy with finally being able to add a really rare 5626-7100 "Export Chronometer" to the collection.

Here they are, sorted by case number:









4006-6011
Blue sunburst 6011T dial
Original unmarked Stelux bracelet
March 1974









4006-7011
Silver sunburst 7010T AD dial
Original Seiko XAB021 bracelet
January 1971









5106-9000
Silver sunburst 9000R AD dial
Original unmarked Seiko bracelet
May 1968









5606-7020
Silver linen 7190T Export ("no LM") dial
Original unmarked Stelux bracelet
January 1969









5606-8051
Silver sunburst 8080S dial
XGB062 bracelet
May 1975









5626-7100 "Export Chronometer"
Silver sunburst 7100T dial
Original unmarked Stelux bracelet
July 1971









6117-6400 'World Time III'
Black linen 6117-6400T dial ("World Time" @ 12h)
Original unmarked Stelux "H-link" bracelet
March 1972









8306-8090
Silver sunburst 8090T AD dial
Original unmarked Stelux bracelet
May 1967

Best
H


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

StartSomething said:


> Great thread and very nice watches!
> 
> Here is my haul for 2016, two watches missing - a 6117-6400 that I just finished overhauling and a 3863 that I still need to do.
> All are welcome additions to the collection though nothing overly special. I am however very happy with finally being able to add a really rare 5626-7100 "Export Chronometer" to the collection.
> ...


Wow there's some great pickups there. Did you manage to get them all with bracelets or was that another search in it's own?


----------



## StartSomething (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks!

Well, most did come with their original bracelets (I am very picky there, I want all my watches to be on their original bracelets... ;-)).
For the 4006-601 and the 5606-702 however I had bracelets already waiting to be fitted to the appropriate watch which is better than the other way around I guess ;-)

Best
H


----------



## sgt.brimer (Mar 20, 2015)

Seiko Crown with hand winding movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saint1975 (Feb 8, 2016)

Some better photos of this blue beauty. Serviced and it is keepeng time in +15 sec a day. For a 43 years old buddy I think in great shape. With original bracelet and crystal it is one of the favorite watches in my collection

Enjoy photos




























Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## shahirmuaz (Aug 6, 2016)

7A28 7039 from 1982








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SdSl (Oct 20, 2012)

King Quartz 4823 8120 .. looks like a chiseled diamond


----------



## SdSl (Oct 20, 2012)

7A38 706A


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

Lord Marvel


----------



## Shiikamaru (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

Grand seiko 4520-8000 on perlon strap


----------



## DainiFan (Dec 25, 2015)

My 1975 King Seiko 5256-8010 on a vintage-y leather strap:


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

My 6309 (1985)


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice, not often seen.



Shiikamaru said:


>


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6306-7001.


----------



## SdSl (Oct 20, 2012)

Seiko Bellmatic 4006 7020


----------



## StartSomething (Jan 2, 2012)

DainiFan said:


> My 1975 King Seiko 5256-8010 on a vintage-y leather strap:
> 
> View attachment 10285410


Very nice!
The Daini 5256-801 KS Special is a lot harder to find than its 56KS Suwa (562x-711 and 562x-800) counterparts.
Too bad Seiko did not issue an original bracelet for it...

Here are mine:








5256-8010
Silver sunburst 8000R dial
March 1975









5625-7113
Silver sunburst 7110T dial
XAB123 bracelet
December 1973









5625-8001
Silver sunburst 8000T dial
XAB124 bracelet
March 1975

Best
H


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Posted earlier about finding an original GS strap and buckle with tag:

GS Strap Buckle

I knew I had a GS 36000 Hand Wind somewhere so I pulled it out and found out it was a match for the 4522-7010! So I pieced together a few other items to bring about a set as close to a NOS GS as I could find:









Nice to have both and outer and inner box plus a certificate in hand ;-)

My only problem with this watch is the dial:








I appears to be missing the dial code so I wonder if it was refinished or replaced with an uncoded NOS dial since it's in great shape. There were two versions on the labeling "Hi-Beat" and "Hi-Beat 36000" an mine is the "Hi-Beat" only wording.

Caseback to confirm the proper watch match for the strap:








Folks, this is my best effort to go back in time!

Cheers and Happy Holidays,

-Brian


----------



## StartSomething (Jan 2, 2012)

Great set!

As for the dial: I am pretty sure it is a refinished dial. I do not recall seeing any original Seiko dial without the dial code, at all...

Best
H


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

StartSomething said:


> Great set!
> 
> As for the dial: I am pretty sure it is a refinished dial. I do not recall seeing any original Seiko dial without the dial code, at all...
> 
> ...


That's what I suspected about the dial.

The only thing I'm not sure about is whether the GS Hi-Beat 36000 box is a match or a standard wooden red GS Seiko (without Hi-Beat 36000).

Since the tags are labeled Hi-Beat 36000 I went with the matching lettering on the box.

-Brian


----------



## Hectrrr (Aug 2, 2011)

My Helmet


----------



## DainiFan (Dec 25, 2015)

StartSomething said:


> Very nice!
> The Daini 5256-801 KS Special is a lot harder to find than its 56KS Suwa (562x-711 and 562x-800) counterparts.
> Too bad Seiko did not issue an original bracelet for it...


Nice pictures! What strap is that you've got on your 52 KS Special? How's the accuracy on yours? After regulating it myself, I've found the 5256 in mine to be scarily accurate. Both the 52xx's I have were dead easy to get well under +2s/d once serviced (a screw type micro-adjuster helps!)

I'm not so bothered by the lack of an original bracelet as I prefer leather straps or a Staib Milanese mesh on mine anyway.

Here's a picture of mine on the Staib:


----------



## Gyrojoe74 (Oct 28, 2016)

Hello mindenki!

My little collection...


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

7548-700B 1980, Dec.


----------



## polonorte2 (Mar 17, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## saccades (Jul 7, 2015)

Stone cold classic.



Paul Ramon said:


> 7548-700B 1980, Dec.
> 
> 
> View attachment 10298202


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

saccades said:


> Stone cold classic.




Thank You!


----------



## Greek (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## StartSomething (Jan 2, 2012)

DainiFan said:


> Nice pictures! What strap is that you've got on your 52 KS Special? How's the accuracy on yours? After regulating it myself, I've found the 5256 in mine to be scarily accurate. Both the 52xx's I have were dead easy to get well under +2s/d once serviced (a screw type micro-adjuster helps!)


Thanks!
Being the bracelet fan I am I must admit I do not even know what exact strap the watch it is on... I just picked one that seemed to fit ok and was done with it ;-)
Agreed however regarding the calibre 52 movement: while the thinness IMO affects the robustness/longevity (I have had several 52s with damaged automatic winding components), the accuracy is fantastic - both for 52 KS and 52 LMs.

A few more of mine:









5246-6010, Silver sunburst 6010T dial
March 1971









5246-6020, Charcoal sunburst 6020R dial
Unmarked Seiko bracelet
January 1972









5206-6010, Silver linen 6010R dial
September 1970









5216-6050, Silver sunburst 6070S dial
XBA041 bracelet
January 1974









5216-7080, Blueburst 7080R dial
XBA042 bracelet
September 1974

Best
H


----------



## Saint1975 (Feb 8, 2016)

February 1972 original bracelet and faceted crystal. All functions work as they should





































And one joint with other vintage pieces










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)

Not much love in the for sale thread, but IMO pretty cool









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Loofa (May 31, 2013)

tldn said:


> Not much love in the for sale thread, but IMO pretty cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too me this looks very Star Wars-y, nice!

Here's mine on a new strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

Does a vintage quartz count?
seiko M726 scubamaster

View attachment 10341562


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Posted in another thread about my colbalt/black dialed KS 5626-7040 Chronometer:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/vintage-king-seiko-buying-options-3745602.html#post36647770

Finally had time to install a King Seiko vintage bracelet:








It had to come from two bracelets since both were too short and I had to transfer the links. Common problem with the bracelets out their on Yahoo Japan.








Won't say it's the most luxurious bracelet but it's light and fits comfortably.

Just like the KS buckles, the bracelet is hard to come by.

Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Seiko 6138-8020
Production July of 1974

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## jaykickboxer (Apr 26, 2009)

Some of these king seikos are amazing are they hard to resore ?
Is it easy to source a new glass and get the face cleaned . I think i want one but ibe never seen any in good condition availble

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Saint1975 (Feb 8, 2016)

jaykickboxer said:


> Some of these king seikos are amazing are they hard to resore ?
> Is it easy to source a new glass and get the face cleaned . I think i want one but ibe never seen any in good condition availble
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


It is not that easy task. First see the models available and then check parts on Ebay. For some models you can find replacement crystal and even hands. But please be careful...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## StartSomething (Jan 2, 2012)

hi_bri said:


> Posted in another thread about my colbalt/black dialed KS 5626-7040 Chronometer
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


That is one great looking piece, enjoy!
Which bracelet did you install? XAB123/124 I would assume? Also, I would like to hear more about those spare bracelet parts you mentioned ;-)

AFAIK, the 562x-704x did never receive a stock bracelet, which is a shame since it watch looks fantastic on metal.
Here are my two 704xs, both fitted with XGB062 bracelets original to the 5606-805x Lord Matics.
I had some spares lying around and played around with the bracelets, but I liked the look so much I just left them on.
Ever since posting pics of the 704xs I seem to see more and more of them fitted with that LM bracelet, coincidence? ;-)









5625-7041
Silver sunburst 7040T dial 
April 1973









5626-7041
Charcoal sunburst 7041T dial
November 1973

Best
H


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

jaykickboxer said:


> Some of these king seikos are amazing are they hard to resore ?
> Is it easy to source a new glass and get the face cleaned . I think i want one but ibe never seen any in good condition availble


Most of the earlier KS Chronometers do not have screw down casebacks and the movement needs to be access by removing the crystal. For this reason there's not may pictures of the movement which sometimes makes the purchase of these watches a leap of faith.

I usually have my watchmaker work on my KS as I'm afraid to break the crystal which is quite hard to replace.

Try to find Seiko crystal 300V16GNS - which is a very common one for the KS and GS 56 series. Very hard to find.

But if you're willing to put in the effort and use donor parts (I've salvage crystals from other watch series), you might be able to make the cost worthwhile since the entry cost for King Seiko is cheaper than Grand Seiko. However one would argue that the KS Chronometers are the only ones that can compare to GS.

-Brian


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

StartSomething said:


> That is one great looking piece, enjoy!
> Which bracelet did you install? XAB123/124 I would assume? Also, I would like to hear more about those spare bracelet parts you mentioned ;-)
> 
> AFAIK, the 562x-704x did never receive a stock bracelet, which is a shame since it watch looks fantastic on metal.
> ...


Thanks for your comments.

I think you are correct in mentioning 562x-704x did never receive a stock bracelet as I've never seen a stock photo of them with one. But they do match beautifully on metal.

Regarding my bracelets, I mainly keep an eye out on Yahoo Japan. Often the prices are unreasonable but I often can snag them at a "reasonable" price. I actually don't even know the model number. Mainly rely on sellers pics.

For my current setup I combine the links from two KS bracelets that were not exactly the same. In fact the end links on the other bracelet were not a match for the 5626-7040 (too short):









Also the clasps were slightly different.









Fortunately the links were the same so I could salvage one for the other.

From what I can infer about my experience with these accessories are that that Japanese are quite neat and generally discard the excess (extra links, buckles post watch service) so they are hard to come by. The intention in those days were to keep a watch with the original purchaser and not to pass down or sell it later.

I have one other KS bracelet which is for the 5625-7010 square. This one is a bit tight so I am carefully watching for another donor bracelet at the right price:








The clasp:








Finally one of my prouder acquisitions is the Grand Seiko 56 series bracelet. Here it is on a 5646-7010:








This is on the queue for my watchmaker for a crystal swap as it is currently on a very expensive 3823 VFA antireflective crystal as I got frustrated with finding 300V16GNS (until recently). Looks great, but waiting to swap it out for the right crystal.

Clasp:








It's interesting how much extra joy comes from finding the accessories for the vintages after you build up the collection. Love finding the straps, bracelets, buckles and original box/certificates to pair up with the watches.

Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

With me since 1975


----------



## MisterV (Nov 30, 2016)

Is there something to be worried about when ? Polished cases seem to be a thing often, but I wonder at what kind of value loss that is, and what price ranges should I be looking at?

For instance, I just shortly looked through Chrono24 today. Here are two examples:















They're a manual and an automatic, somewhat over 500 USD at a trusted seller.
To me, the minimalistic/futuristic design, the level of quality of their finish (if one believes the pictures) is just stunning for that price.
And it's not like I would find anything comparable (design-wise) on any watches today. These might as well made by special order of Star Wars' Empire,
they look darkly awesome, - those hands and those indices, dang.
There's even more on this page.

So... where's the catch? Is that some kind of trick? Are the pictures photoshopped to make them look better? Should I actually look for lower or higher prices?..


----------



## StartSomething (Jan 2, 2012)

hi_bri said:


> Finally one of my prouder acquisitions is the Grand Seiko 56 series bracelet. Here it is on a 5646-7010:
> View attachment 10354674
> 
> ...
> ...


You seem to have quite an extensive collection, congratulations!
A 56GS on original bracelet is still on my wish list, so far I did not dare to pull the trigger for several reasons (calibre 56 movement issues, bracelets hard to find and often with damaged ends, etc.).
On day, though! If have 61 and 62 GS covered, so I will have to get a 56, too ;-)

Best
H


----------



## Mzshell (Jan 1, 2017)

I've got this seiko watch.. I'm looking to sell it, but I'm not sure of the price they go for?


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

StartSomething said:


> A 56GS on original bracelet is still on my wish list, so far I did not dare to pull the trigger for several reasons (calibre 56 movement issues, bracelets hard to find and often with damaged ends, etc.).
> On day, though! If have 61 and 62 GS covered, so I will have to get a 56, too ;-)


The achilles heel of the calibre 56 is the quickset gear which fails over time.

I think most of the vintage GS were sold on straps so the bracelets are hard to come by and I think might have been only for the 56 series based on the end link to the lugs (which are flat).

Here's an example of what a NOS 56 GS bracelet (in different styling from the one I have) in original packaging should look like:

























These were the auction pics. Was selling for about the same price as a vintage GS so I don't think it ever sold.

Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## joeytjchen (Jul 25, 2015)

1977 champagne-dial 6139-6012. Keeping the chrono on this guy running. 









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## StartSomething (Jan 2, 2012)

hi_bri said:


> The achilles heel of the calibre 56 is the quickset gear which fails over time.
> 
> I think most of the vintage GS were sold on straps so the bracelets are hard to come by and I think might have been only for the 56 series based on the end link to the lugs (which are flat).
> 
> ...


Hi Brian,

let me say - I like calibre 56 a lot, and hopefully the QS issue will be solved for good in a few weeks time (i. e., a robust replacement part for reasonable money will hopefully make it to market).

However, I see two more frequent issues which I find unique to calibre 56: the bent central post issue, resulting in the minute hand touching the sweep at ~ 10 o'clock and the hour markers at 5 o'clock plus the often worn out cannon pinion - which in case of C56 cannot be tightened since it is an off-center wheel and thus needs to be replaced.

On the plus side, I find the escapement and automatic device very stable and when properly serviced C56s deliver excellent timekeeping results despite being 40+ years old.

Thanks for the bracelet auction pics, is this really a 56 GS bracelet? I have never seen that one before and wonder which case it belongs to...

Best
H


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

StartSomething said:


> Thanks for the bracelet auction pics, is this really a 56 GS bracelet? I have never seen that one before and wonder which case it belongs to...


I can only speculate that it's for a 56 series based on the flat lug connector. Seller did not specify but it definite has a vintage price tag. But the bracelet itself looks quite unique so it might be for a rarer 56 GS model.

-Brian


----------



## Squeezealexio (Mar 26, 2014)

not my watch just doing a photo op


----------



## noizer (Mar 19, 2012)

Lord Marvel on a shell cordovan strap


----------



## Pjbwatches (Apr 25, 2012)

New to me, Seiko 7005 from 1969


----------



## Control187 (Nov 19, 2015)

1982 7548









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

I have not scrolled thru this thread in so long. So many amazing pieces. Thanks, guys.


----------



## Razzman (Apr 28, 2016)

Seiko 6309-8029 17J DE384M Automatic GILT my wife bought me around 1982. Still works flawless and in virtually new condition. While it's not worth much i only wear it on special occasions due to sentimental reasons. What kills me is she doesn't even remember buying me this lol, but in her defense it has been 35 years!


----------



## LightDot (Jan 11, 2016)

That's a nice Seiko 5! Looking at it, I immediately thought about trying it on a nice black leather strap.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

StartSomething said:


> Great thread and very nice watches!
> 
> Here is my haul for 2016....
> 
> ...


My dad had this watch on his wrist, though I think it was a different color scheme, when he returned state side after serving in the United States Air Force, in Japan, in the early 70s. Was it made in other color schemes?


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

57GS


----------



## noizer (Mar 19, 2012)

Discontinued GS SBGF017, KS and Lord marvel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saint1975 (Feb 8, 2016)

Some more photos of my 6106 7729





































Incredible beauty. I adore this blue face which bursts on light. This crystal makes it incredible 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

King Seiko 5626-7000. "The Blocky" I named it. It is quite a spectacular variation of the regular 7000. Totally blown away by this watch from 1969, which is the most accurate of all my mechanicals at -2sec every 4 days or so.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

7548-700B Dec 1980


----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)

1968 Seiko World Time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carl Darley (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## djsick (Feb 22, 2015)

Grand Quartz 9943


----------



## peppercorn (Jan 17, 2014)

Scubamaster, Stingray. 
Monocoque case and all titanium, including the bracelet and clasp. 
Slightly smaller by today's standards but after a few hours of wear time it's perfect. 
Nearly 20 years old and the lume is just as strong in the early morning hours as the lume on my new srp777.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

tldn said:


> 1968 Seiko World Time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I have that same watch from 1968 and mine has the "other" bezel that lists London with Paris, offset from GMT by 1 hour. Slightly different bracelet, too. Gotta love the variations on these old (and new) Seikos. To me, that's part of the charm.


----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Real Artman (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

Pretty tickled with this new (old) arrival.


----------



## luderchris3 (Jul 28, 2016)

My 6138-3009 "Jumbo" in Denver recently...


----------



## luderchris3 (Jul 28, 2016)

this is the most reliable vintage automatic watch I own. Ticks on the first shake, runs like a top! Seiko 6139-7069


----------



## Robert1964 (Feb 28, 2007)

Don't know too much about it and need some help sourcing a new bracelet.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

King Seiko 5626-7060 on a Eulit Palma perlon strap


----------



## luderchris3 (Jul 28, 2016)

Robert1964 said:


> Don't know too much about it and need some help sourcing a new bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 10642154


That's a Seiko 6139-7080 "Hexagon". Looks to have correct components too. That's a great movement.


----------



## luderchris3 (Jul 28, 2016)

I have the same strap on my Caravelle 666, but i think i'm going to swap it over to the Jumbo. It gets more wrist time, and i love the ability to loosen/tighten the strap in small increments. Good straps!


----------



## Robert1964 (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Watch runs.... but too small for my wrist. Any suggestions for a bracelet? And is there any difference between the 7080 and 7002. I just looked and the case back has 6139-7002 stamped on it?

Ahh..... answering my own question on case back number. I think it has the wrong case back.


----------



## tldn (Dec 31, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## luderchris3 (Jul 28, 2016)

Robert1964 said:


> Thanks for the info. Watch runs.... but too small for my wrist. Any suggestions for a bracelet? And is there any difference between the 7080 and 7002. I just looked and the case back has 6139-7002 stamped on it?
> 
> Ahh..... answering my own question on case back number. I think it has the wrong case back.


Must be if it's those numbers. It's a very similar watch -










A lot of times you will find Seiko 6138 and 6139 watches put together from parts off multiple watches. A lot of the models have interchangeable parts, lots of reworked pieces and frankenwatches being sold particularly out of those 2 lines. I looked at yours against photos of a few that were claiming to be original and the hands and dial all seem to match. If it's just the caseback, that might be a small issue. Might want someone to open it up and look at it though since the caseback was swapped.

As far as a strap, that's an interesting one because of the hidden lugs and the tiny lug width with the little springbar that seems to attach to a centerlink.










I have seen other ones with a different bracelet that is also supposed to be original that is more of an oyster style. I think it looks better than the h-link. May try finding one of those.


----------



## Dowantwatches (Nov 27, 2016)

My first vintage! 6139-8000 SpeedTimer. The quality of the watch is much better than the quality of the photo...


----------



## Robert1964 (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for posting those photos. I'll open it up when I get a chance and take a look at what's going on inside. I like the bracelet in the last photo. I'll have to check around for one.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm just an old Sportsman. ;-)









Cheers
Bernd


----------



## SdSl (Oct 20, 2012)

Stunning


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

@SdSl, thank you!

This Sportsman has saved my quite a few bucks. Typically I'm wearing an Omega Railmaster and for some years I thought about getting a nice Grand Seiko Quartz as a light faced addition when getting dressed. But then I found this old Sportsman from 1966 - my year of birth, which adds an emotional touch.

It's so beautiful and the face is in almost like new condition. No stains from water, no rust, only the hands have minimal marks. I assume someone has worked on them with non-booned tweezers. But I have a set of 'brand new' hands and when I get them applied I will be smiling big-time.
The case has minor signs of use, but I guess I will not polish the case. This thing is 50 years old and so the body can show - mine does too. 

Don't get me wrong, this is by no way near any Grand Seiko, but from the visual side it does all that for me. So this is somehow my 'poor mans GS'. Oh, and btw, when hand-winded over 24 hours it keeps time more exact than my Railmaster or Seiko SRP775 does.

Cheers
Bernd

















It wows me every time. ;-)


----------



## luderchris3 (Jul 28, 2016)

Dowantwatches said:


> My first vintage! 6139-8000 SpeedTimer. The quality of the watch is much better than the quality of the photo...


Seems to be my experience so far with 6138-9s. Pictures usually don't do them justice. They are hard to photograph and have tons of nuanced details.


----------



## VintageTimepiece (Mar 21, 2016)

Vintage Seiko 6159-7000 from 1968 with my Sailor King of Pen "Demonstrator" 21k gold nib.


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

Just arrived today. I finally got a long sought after unicorn/mini-grail.

Seiko Speedtimer 6139-7010 Silver military dial proof-proof dated March 1970



















Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## modernbeat (Jun 17, 2012)

Bought this 7A38 new in 1985 and wore it daily for 25 years before replacing it (for obvious cosmetic reasons) with a 6309 on an oyster.


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)

modernbeat said:


> Bought this 7A38 new in 1985 and wore it daily for 25 years before replacing it (for obvious cosmetic reasons) with a 6309 on an oyster.


Now that is what a daily wearer should look like! It's served you well.


----------



## JDPNY (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Here's a modern vintage....

Credor Pacifique 8L75-0A40 from the 90s.

I have a couple of the chronographs but the automatic with date is not a common find.

















Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

This one just came in today.

Surprisingly hard to come by nowadays. I tend to like the older stuff as I have the 4S15 SCVF007 Alpinist already.

Here's a 6R15 modern vintage SARB015 Cream Dial Alpinist in decent shape:









Just a comparison shot of both side by side. For the record, the 4S15 had a sapphire crystal upgrade and a strong magnifer which helps my aging eyes see the date better on this smaller watch:









Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## C4L18R3 (Jan 7, 2013)

Haven't posted here in a while. Here are a few from my collection...

































There are a few more in the box that need rotation. Wearing this one today...


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

....a titanium Kinetic...my oldest Seiko....


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Alright *HIPdeluxe* I'm going to start ordering watches from you. *longstride*.



HIPdeluxe said:


> Classic SEIKO Simplicity...66-9990 from January 1964.
> 
> View attachment 5269658
> 
> View attachment 5269666


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

6306-7000 June 1976


----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)

A few more 6139s' from the Seventies.


----------



## Robert1964 (Feb 28, 2007)

Nice collection of 6139s.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Apr 18, 2010)

On a Borealis Vulcanized Rubber Strap.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Is that an MG-42?



SC-Texas said:


> Some vintage 6138-0040 bullhead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6306-7001.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

'64' - 35 jewel Weekdater.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

'73' 6105-8119.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

'71' King Seiko Chronometer.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6309-7049 on Olongapo.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Frenchyled (Oct 14, 2007)




----------



## crazeazn (Nov 21, 2011)

Out of the vintage models, are there any that look like cartier tank shape with an automatic movement?

SUP880 ish..


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

X-posting !

Awesome story, thank you for sharing good sir !!! This lady screams Wabi all around her !!!

Seikoholics... what could/would be the modern version of this gem right here?

Cheers,

G.



modernbeat said:


> Bought this 7A38 new in 1985 and wore it daily for 25 years before replacing it (for obvious cosmetic reasons) with a 6309 on an oyster.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Apr 18, 2010)

On a Yuran russian ammo strap.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Seiko Quartz 150 5H23-7D19 (case back info)




























I purchased this watch new in 1989 from the old Friedman's Jewelers. Great memories  and yes this baby still runs but needs a new battery.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Seiko Premier Alarm Chronograph SNA143




























I purchased this new in 2002 if I recall correctly. I just recently got it back from my son and she still runs very well. This watch has the smoothest chrono action I've ever seen. And...yes! The alarm still functions .


----------



## calebk (Feb 4, 2015)

Scored this ultra-clean-dial Pogue for a song two years ago. Still one of my favourites.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## wakiprats (Mar 18, 2014)

Vintage Lord matic 5606-8050


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

All original 69 blue pogue plus wabi. On the lookout for a all original 69 yellow pogue.










6138-0030 Kakume








6105-8000








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## calebk (Feb 4, 2015)

cpl said:


> All original 69 blue pogue plus wabi. On the lookout for a all original 69 pogue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you leave your chrono hand running?

My yellow Pogue's power reserve seems to deplete severely when I run the chrono hand, and while I know that while it's recommended for the 6139 to continually run with the chrono hand activated, I don't do it on mine.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

I leave it running. I don't wear it for more than a day at a time so I'm not sure about the power reserve lol.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Pippy (Aug 18, 2016)

calebk said:


> Do you leave your chrono hand running?
> 
> My yellow Pogue's power reserve seems to deplete severely when I run the chrono hand, and while I know that while it's recommended for the 6139 to continually run with the chrono hand activated, I don't do it on mine.


Sounds like it might need a bit of tlc? I'd get it booked in with a decent Seiko specialist (but NOT Seiko!) for a service. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## calebk (Feb 4, 2015)

Pippy said:


> Sounds like it might need a bit of tlc? I'd get it booked in with a decent Seiko specialist (but NOT Seiko!) for a service.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's not thaaat bad. Still keeps time well, runs well.

It's nigh impossible to find one who'll work on the 6139 in Singapore. There are many who will work on time-only movements but I haven't found one who will work on a chrono.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

calebk said:


> It's not thaaat bad. Still keeps time well, runs well.
> 
> It's nigh impossible to find one who'll work on the 6139 in Singapore. There are many who will work on time-only movements but I haven't found one who will work on a chrono.


Adrian from Vintage Time Australia is a well known specialist for 6139s and 6138s. I plan to send my pogue to him.

http://www.vintagetimeaustralia.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

cpl said:


> Adrian from Vintage Time Australia is a well known specialist for 6139s and 6138s. I plan to send my pogue to him.
> 
> http://www.vintagetimeaustralia.com
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's great to deal with. He's restoring one of my 6105s.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Can anyone tell me what this is? Great looking watch. OP hasn't been around to check PMs...
Thanks.



Shiikamaru said:


>


----------



## wakiprats (Mar 18, 2014)

nolte said:


> Can anyone tell me what this is? Great looking watch. OP hasn't been around to check PMs...
> Thanks.


@nolte it's a seiko SUS 4s15 "military" from the early 90s. Great watch.

You can find more info here:

http://wornandwound.com/affordable-vintage-seiko-sus-4s15-military/

http://alanwatch.homestead.com/seiko.html


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

nolte said:


> Can anyone tell me what this is? Great looking watch. OP hasn't been around to check PMs...
> Thanks.


That's a SUS 4S15-7020 I'm pretty sure


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Thank you, Sirs!


----------



## centurionavre (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi WUS!

My first 70's vintage Seiko...



















Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## lemondus (Jan 26, 2017)

Untouched from 1979


----------



## calebk (Feb 4, 2015)

centurionavre said:


> Hi WUS!
> 
> My first 70's vintage Seiko...
> 
> ...


Did you intentionally install the straps in reverse?


----------



## centurionavre (Mar 31, 2013)

calebk said:


> Did you intentionally install the straps in reverse?


Yes I did. I quite like it, some Seikos (SARB065) have their straps reversed too. Easier to close the deployant IMO.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## SdSl (Oct 20, 2012)

Bellmatic 4006 7020 silver


----------



## calebk (Feb 4, 2015)

centurionavre said:


> Yes I did. I quite like it, some Seikos (SARB065) have their straps reversed too. Easier to close the deployant IMO.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Interesting! Never thought of it before but what you say makes sense. I should try it on watches that I have a deployant on.


----------



## calebk (Feb 4, 2015)

SdSl said:


> Bellmatic 4006 7020 silver
> 
> View attachment 10869841
> 
> View attachment 10869849


Wow those case lines...what a beauty!


----------



## BigMoufPosy (Dec 24, 2016)

My 1990 6F26-8019 I picked up on eBay. Does 1990 count as vintage? Either way, I'm extremely pleased!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## dpbatx (Nov 23, 2016)

stewham said:


>


Oh man, that lion!


----------



## dpbatx (Nov 23, 2016)

6138-0030 Kakume.


----------



## joeytjchen (Jul 25, 2015)

Skyline with the Skyliner

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

6306-7000


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Some really nice watches here!


----------



## zul stapak (Feb 22, 2017)

wow


----------



## zul stapak (Feb 22, 2017)

6105


----------



## zul stapak (Feb 22, 2017)

kanji


----------



## zul stapak (Feb 22, 2017)

6306 7001


----------



## VintageTimepiece (Mar 21, 2016)




----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

sent from my LV using Gucci


----------



## saccades (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

'71 Seiko Speedtimer 7017-6040 minutes numerals.










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buzzbait (Mar 8, 2006)

jonathanp77 said:


> '71 Seiko Speedtimer 7017-6040 minutes numerals.


Beautiful picture. Great watch, too!!!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

My most vintage Seiko.... got it in 1972 with my PADI cert. The watch has been flawless - but aged, like me!!


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

This just in 
6139-6002 in "Pogue" colors.









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Plain

AWESOME !!!

With your permission, I would like to repost this in another thread...??.

Congrats, really awesome and thank you for sharing !!!

Cheers,

G.


Archangel FX said:


> My most vintage Seiko.... got it and the knife in 1972 with my PADI cert. The watch has been flawless - but aged, like me!!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

goyoneuff said:


> Plain
> 
> AWESOME !!!
> 
> ...


Sure.... no problem 

FX


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## komiks92 (Oct 30, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lemondus (Jan 26, 2017)

January 1976 UFO. I'm still looking for the correct bracelet.









Sent from my ASUS_Z00ED using Tapatalk


----------



## excyclist (Jan 25, 2016)

September 1972. Vanac Special 5246. Day date turnover like a katana lopping off a head. Sweet! Godzilla Loves!


----------



## horolicious (May 31, 2015)

When Seiko shows power reserve, it is actually means it.









More 📷 of ⌚ on Insta📨


----------



## ADCReich (Jan 3, 2017)

My new addition! Unworn, NOS, box/papers, and hangtag. Finally! No wrist shots yet, as it's getting a service. A 41-year-old movement should get a cleaning!


----------



## pastrana72 (Mar 12, 2008)

I have not posted for a while, I will get shots up.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

komiks92 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Some class..








I would like to see some schmuck wear THAT with beads...


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

OK... Lume is gone on this one...










The date wheel is silver but so difficult to capture.









Oh, Seiko patina... Mmmmm


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

This one lived a hard life

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Control187 (Nov 19, 2015)

New weekdater









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

Control187 said:


> New weekdater
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Mine says hello

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

2 Seiko watches just arrived from Japan.

Seikomatic 6216-9000:








King Seiko 5246-6000:


----------



## GRDZ (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

King Seiko


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Good day !


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Quite a nice run of Seikomatics out there...

I finally got a Seikomatic Chronometer 6245-9000 to match the certificate I've had lying around:

















Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

ADCReich said:


> My new addition! Unworn, NOS, box/papers, and hangtag. Finally! No wrist shots yet, as it's getting a service. A 41-year-old movement should get a cleaning!
> 
> View attachment 11047426


Wowzer! That's awesome, congratulations! I'd love to make a score like that. Enjoy.


----------



## jack9148 (Oct 13, 2014)

Here's my two so far... 6139-6005 "Pogue" & 6139-8030 "John Player Special". I have both original bracelets as well.

Looking to add a 6138-8020 "Panda" and an old Grand Seiko.


----------



## crhempel (May 17, 2014)




----------



## crhempel (May 17, 2014)




----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Manuyota (Feb 5, 2015)

Seiko 6139-6020 pulsations medical chronograph, 09/1970, waterproof caseback.





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## komiks92 (Oct 30, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

My wife's. Anyone know what it is or how old?
Im thinking mid 80's.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

*ダイブ！ ダイブ！ ダイブ！*


----------



## Sam-e (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## Threebeansalad (Dec 15, 2013)

Not sure if my 7D90 fits the bill of "vintage", but it's still cool to me -


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

Seiko Lord Marvel


----------



## mellowturtle (Jun 7, 2016)

Great collection of photos!


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

This was my fathers. 7006-7017. He wore it from about 1974, until he gave it to me a few years back. It was missing a few parts when I got it....bezel and date window trim. I have since replaced those missing parts. However, I still need to replace the stretched bracelet that it had been on.

Before; 


After;


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

Dec. '69 6159-7001...


----------



## jonathanp77 (Jan 17, 2014)

'70 Seiko Speedtimer 6139-7010 silver military dial










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Love my vintage Seikos

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## komiks92 (Oct 30, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

King Seiko 5626-7040


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## crhempel (May 17, 2014)

Great collection!!


----------



## crhempel (May 17, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

6309-7040 , 1985


----------



## cecily_shanghai (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

WatchNut22 said:


> Love my vintage Seikos


Now, _that's _an ad for birth control, if I ever saw one.

"The sun sets. She sighs."

Wanna see my watch?

Ummm...look...I just remembered I have to work early tomorrow...sooooo...but hey, I'll call you....:-d


----------



## ppanov11 (Jun 21, 2015)

My Seiko 5 on original bracelet and a domed plexi which I made because the mineral glass was scratched so much that you couldn't see the dial. 
Don't know why the photos are rotated














Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

You never fail to amaze me HIP your ability to find these vintage pieces in such immaculate condition is incredible.


----------



## Cosmodromedary (Jul 22, 2015)

1970 King Seiko 5625-7000.

I recently picked this up on eBay for $200, low due to the cracked bezel (near 5 o'clock).

If anyone has a lead for a NOS replacement bezel I'd appreciate a PM!


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## crhempel (May 17, 2014)




----------



## crhempel (May 17, 2014)




----------



## crhempel (May 17, 2014)

Not sure why my photos are flipping like this. Sorry.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi


----------



## StrappedUp (Oct 2, 2015)

7025-8100 received in the post this week. Quick clean up, threw on a decent strap and we're good to go. Very happy with this one!


----------



## xman74 (Sep 16, 2012)

Not my watch but my buddy's, who was given it by his father, the original owner. Somewhere along the way it picked up a cyclops (although I'm not sure as I've seen examples with and without a cyclops). Nevertheless, this late 60s Seiko is SUPER clean and beautiful, IMHO.


----------



## crhempel (May 17, 2014)




----------



## shea2812 (Jun 25, 2016)

This what I found recently. NOS. 1970 Seiko SeaLion M990 8106-8540 (8490 case). The shop that I bought it from even gave me a standard one year warranty but then it was sold to me as is. Just sent it for service because it was one min slow per day. The watchmaker that did the service informed me that it was a bit dry after all those years. Do like em solid endlinks.


----------



## nubskillz (Sep 16, 2016)

For today... find it in the wtt forum!


----------



## imaginager (Aug 15, 2015)

World Time 6217-7000 First Series.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

7c43-7010 July 1988


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

I got my Grand Seiko 4520-8000 back from my watchmaker.
New crystal, case and movement cleaned.

Looks good on a vintage suede strap:


----------



## dman2112 (Dec 20, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbskevin (Feb 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sulak (Aug 25, 2008)

King Seiko


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

This was my dad's watch he got in 1972 (Seiko JO4039)


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

1980 Dec.


----------



## Tony C. (Dec 9, 2006)

I've been a forum member for many years, but don't recall having contributed to this thread, as I typically confine myself to the Vintage Forum. I have a nice vintage Seiko/Citizen/Orient/Takano sub-collection, including this first generation Alpinist.

Cheers,

Tony C.


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Today I decided to wear a classic:

Grand Seiko 5645-7010 with signed XQB070 Bracelet:

















Don't know why, but those GS bracelets and buckles are rare as hen's teeth.

-Brian


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

stewham said:


>


Super nice this one! What ref is this?


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

This is my 5717 single button chrono, with olympic torch caseback.


----------



## dpbatx (Nov 23, 2016)

King Seiko highbeat.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

If I see orphaned Seiko watches out and about I attempt a rescue.


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

m84 said:


> Super nice this one! What ref is this?


Thanks! It's a 5722-9991.


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

KS45


----------



## mrfourcows (Aug 3, 2014)

stewham said:


> Thanks! It's a 5722-9991.


Seems wrong - 5722-9991 has a date complication.


----------



## mrfourcows (Aug 3, 2014)

stewham said:


> Thanks! It's a 5722-9991.


Seems wrong - 5722-9991 has a date complication.


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

mrfourcows said:


> Seems wrong - 5722-9991 has a date complication.


It definitely has a date.


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

Sorry. Double post.


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

Lord Marvel with the old suwa logo.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

Nice pair of kings (yes, when there were no more mechanicals from Seiko, the new king was a Quartz)


----------



## foca (Feb 8, 2013)

One.


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

King Seiko 5626-7040


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

6309-7049, circa 1977


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Wearing today, a simple Seiko Quartz Chronograph


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

Seiko Sportsmatic 6619-8190


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

7005


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

My Pogue says hi.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## ppanov11 (Jun 21, 2015)

Seiko 5









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Here are a few from my collection spanning the 60's through the 90's.


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

Just received my Seiko one pusher chrono 5717:

















I love the patina on the dial.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

A cheap one I picked up to play around with...


----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

My 7005 8190


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

Seiko Saturday


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

My $2.99 Thrift Store Seiko 6139-6005 that I got on Thursday(4/20/17)

A few other vintage Seiko watches from my collection


----------



## LightDot (Jan 11, 2016)

2.99 ??? 

It always astonishes me how life provides such wonderful surprises. Perhaps small on some greater scale, but still something that makes one smile.


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

King Seiko 5626-7040 on a Camel brown de Griff strap


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

6139-7100 White Helmet - circa 1977
Seikomatic Weekdater - circa 1964
Seiko Sportsmatic - circa 1967


----------



## Jarett (Jun 2, 2010)

My LCD passion


----------



## Venkov (Dec 10, 2016)

My 5 7009-876. 1986.

After restoring. 









In action. 









Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

A few of my vintage Seikos









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

Seiko Lord marvel


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

My '77 6309-7049, for today


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
___________


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

This one is not that old, but I rescued it from the dark recesses of my jewelry box. The battery was replaced and the broken bracelet was removed for an old leather NATO I had laying around.

Like my other old watches I can't remember when I purchased it. Probably late 80's or early 90's.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

SeikoMatic 6218-8950


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

jpfwatch said:


> SeikoMatic 6218-8950


Nice watch band! May I know where you bought it and a link if possible?


----------



## gonzo81 (May 15, 2017)

1981 6309-8500









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Really digging this one.


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

_







Originally Posted by *jpfwatch* 
SeikoMatic 6218-8950

_

Nice watch band! May I know where you bought it and a link if possible?

Hi,

It is a Eulit perlon palma strap

I bought it from WatchGecko:
https://www.watchgecko.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=perlon
(not available now)

You can also buy it from Yelles : Horolog web
It is not the most user friendly site.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
________________


----------



## Tjdt92 (Jan 9, 2017)

?


----------



## eatabagel (Mar 28, 2017)

This is my 1969 Lordmatic 5606-5000. When I got it, it didn't have the original strap, and had a cracked crystal. I was so surprised to find working quickset considering the reputation of this movement. Not surprised to find reliable time keeping especially since I didn't know the service history. Just slapped on a replacement strap and a got a new crystal installed, and now I'm swimming in 1970s Tokyo businessman style.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

I haven't done much research on it yet, but the shadows on the dial suggest that this one sat dormant for a VERY long time. It's keeping great time and the movement is surprisingly clean.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk

Edit: It's a 2559-3019. Looks like a production year of 1969-1970. A little bit of Polywatch on the acrylic and it looks amazing.

View attachment IMG_20170531_102259186_HDR.jpg


----------



## Rolo (May 14, 2011)

1966 KS 44-9990


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_______________


----------



## joeytjchen (Jul 25, 2015)

A little Pogue love









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Venkov (Dec 10, 2016)

My Seiko Quartz Chronograph SRP001 (7A28-703A). June 1983.



















Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## gonzo81 (May 15, 2017)

1981 6309 8500


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

Grand Seiko 4520-8000


----------



## simonsev (Jun 11, 2007)

0439-5009

Simple elegance in a digital and quite good condition for what I think is a 1976 manufacture:


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

The original Seikotilus from 70-80's, wrong bracelet thou, will try and find the correct one.


----------



## ndreas (Nov 1, 2013)

6309-7049 from 1985


----------



## SdSl (Oct 20, 2012)

Seiko Actus green dial


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
________


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

mms said:


> View attachment 12219538
> View attachment 12219602
> View attachment 12219562
> 
> ...


.

Beautiful examples, they all look like new.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On the right...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

Grand Seiko 5646-7010


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks Ramon.


Paul Ramon said:


> .
> 
> Beautiful examples, they all look like new.


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

jpfwatch said:


> Grand Seiko 5646-7010
> View attachment 12257050


Nice watch! I like the kanji.


----------



## riposte (Nov 6, 2015)

I got King Quartz 9923-8030, on nice condition for 90 USD
View attachment 12264802


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

I wasn't familiar with this model until recently . . . but I think it's kinda cool.


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

First analog quartz chronograph - the 7A28. This one's the -7039 variation. Going up for sale soon, pm if interested.


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

I follow with variation. Not current date but photo is nice.









Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## Furball (Aug 26, 2016)




----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

King Seiko 5246-6000


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

Love the solid caseback of that King Seiko 5246-6000.


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

Same here , kinda reminds me of the MM300


----------



## Selvedge (Jun 25, 2017)

Picked up an Indian frankenwatch on eBay. Perhaps not my best decision making, but hey.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

1991 Flight Chrono









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## swang107 (Apr 15, 2009)

Like twins....
1975 Seiko KS Special 5256-8010
1970 Seiko GS Special 6156-8000


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

7002. Insert new (Seiko), hands probably aftermarket (stronger lume and no patina), everything else stock.









Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

6139









Regards,


----------



## naltimar (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## LightDot (Jan 11, 2016)

The blue one above is a ghastly Franken-Seiko-Allwyn. A terrible painted home made dial and a mix of parts from a pile somewhere in India. Most likely put together with no gaskets or lubrication, as most of them are.

Please stop buying this crap. That's the only way to stop these unscrupulous sellers from destroying watches and swindling unaware buyers.

I really don't want to be harsh to anyone in particular and I do apologize if I am, but these really have no place in this thread. There have been two recently and enough is enough, these are neither a vintage or a Seiko.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Vintage Gold Seiko Tank Quartz on OEM "lizard" calf Seiko strap


----------



## gomashio (Apr 9, 2012)

90's Laurel


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

Not sure this qualifies as vintage per se, but here goes my early 90s beater 7002 on new rubber.
Obvious new hands but the rest I think is all period correct.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

LightDot said:


> The blue one above is a ghastly Franken-Seiko-Allwyn. A terrible painted home made dial and a mix of parts from a pile somewhere in India. Most likely put together with no gaskets or lubrication, as most of them are.
> 
> Please stop buying this crap. That's the only way to stop these unscrupulous sellers from destroying watches and swindling unaware buyers.
> 
> I really don't want to be harsh to anyone in particular and I do apologize if I am, but these really have no place in this thread. There have been two recently and enough is enough, these are neither a vintage or a Seiko.


I totally agree!


----------



## junlon (Dec 30, 2007)

Seiko King Quartz










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

King Seiko 44999:


----------



## dmnc (Sep 20, 2015)

My freshly serviced and repaired 5621-7030 that arrived with a broken mainspring is finally on my wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
______________


----------



## depwnz (Apr 14, 2016)

damn I've never seen a tonneau laurel with this dial pattern. Ref please


gomashio said:


> 90's Laurel


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

6245


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

depwnz said:


> damn I've never seen a tonneau laurel with this dial pattern. Ref please


This was the Seiko JDM Reissue Laurel Line from the 1990s. Here's a link to the models:

ƒZƒCƒR�[�@ƒ��[ƒŒƒ‹�@ƒNƒ‰ƒVƒbƒNƒVƒŠ�[ƒY�@�`AUTHENTIC LINE�`

The specific one you were referencing to should be the LJAK602 4S28-5015

Here's my hand wind Seiko Laurel LJAL602 4S24-0060:

















My watch's display caseback is supposed to be signed with "Seiko Laurel" (weirdly offset from center) but it had a crack so I had it replaced with a similar gold-trimmed display caseback. The 4S24A is a very light and thin hand wind movement.

-Brian


----------



## gomashio (Apr 9, 2012)

depwnz said:


> damn I've never seen a tonneau laurel with this dial pattern. Ref please





hi_bri said:


> This was the Seiko JDM Reissue Laurel Line from the 1990s. Here's a link to the models:
> 
> ƒZƒCƒR�[�@ƒ��[ƒŒƒ‹�@ƒNƒ‰ƒVƒbƒNƒVƒŠ�[ƒY�@�`AUTHENTIC LINE�`
> 
> The specific one you were referencing to should be the LJAK602 4S28-5015


The model is correct, but the reference should be 4S28-5010.


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

gomashio said:


> The model is correct, but the reference should be 4S28-5010.


Oops, did the conversion wrong ;-)

On the model listing the case is Silver925. A bit of a less common metal for a case. Does it ever tarnish?

-Brian


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

1980 7548-700B + Z199 bracelet, owned from new.









Currently on my workmat having new seals fitted...first after 37 years.









Now at Seiko UK for its first movement service in 37 years.


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

Seikomatic 8325-8000 on a canvas strap:


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Some of my babies, b-)

SEIKO 7T34 Flightmaster


----------



## joeytjchen (Jul 25, 2015)

Beautiful evening with the 6139









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## StripeyNATO (Nov 21, 2013)

This guy arrived today. It was born in November 1971 when I was 7 years old.


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Wow amazing. Love those unusual Seikos. Old design was soooo cooler than contemporary. I almost got one like that in maroon.


----------



## simonsev (Jun 11, 2007)

Vintage digital, good stuff from Seiko back then:


----------



## naltimar (Jun 28, 2017)

No no no, I greatly appreciate the input - when I bought it I was a novice. Had no idea what I was looking at. Any thoughts on the one above it? It arrives today, actually.


----------



## naltimar (Jun 28, 2017)

LightDot said:


> The blue one above is a ghastly Franken-Seiko-Allwyn. A terrible painted home made dial and a mix of parts from a pile somewhere in India. Most likely put together with no gaskets or lubrication, as most of them are.
> 
> Please stop buying this crap. That's the only way to stop these unscrupulous sellers from destroying watches and swindling unaware buyers.
> 
> I really don't want to be harsh to anyone in particular and I do apologize if I am, but these really have no place in this thread. There have been two recently and enough is enough, these are neither a vintage or a Seiko.


I am so thankful for the input - had no idea when I bought it. Any thoughts on the one above?


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

My father wasn't a watch-guy and this was the only watch of merit he ever wore, it's a 1970 Seiko that looks like it was inspired by NASA's moon landings and space helmets.

I've decided since photographing this moments ago that I'm a bad son, having no prior interest in this timepiece based on style alone and letting it sit in a drawer in disrepair since his passing decades ago despite being a WIS. I'm going to get this repaired, give it a little wrist time. Sorry dad, should have gotten to this sooner.


----------



## jtscottUM (May 18, 2017)

SEIKO VFA QUARTZ!

Join the Properly Wound conversation at facebook.com/groups/properlywound


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

I never expected this particular model to cross my path anytime soon . . . especially in this condition.
I’m ecstatic. IMHO one of the nicest Seiko dials ever.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

This is the one I wish they would bring back! The precision machining, aggressive taper of bracelet, robust movement, bidirectional assured clicks of the bezel make it perfect. I know, I'm obsessed 










Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

I like unusual shapes  6139









Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## swang107 (Apr 15, 2009)

1969 Seiko KS Superior Chronometer 5626-7030


----------



## petercam (Nov 3, 2015)

1969 Seiko 6119 automatic


----------



## petercam (Nov 3, 2015)

Mint 1978 Seiko A134


----------



## joeytjchen (Jul 25, 2015)

1967 Seiko Skyliner









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

here's one from the late 80s-early 90s


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

Seiko Fiver Ref. 5126-7020 from 1968









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Haven't pulled this one out in a while....but still ticking away...gotta respect classic Seiko Quartz...

























Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## Josiah Henley (Sep 12, 2016)

Here's a very modest and affordable one that I just got. I'm loving it!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

The regal King Seiko ref. 44-9990 from 1968









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joeytjchen (Jul 25, 2015)

1967 Seiko Skyliner has a nice dome









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

62GS



Laurel


----------



## Manuyota (Feb 5, 2015)

Seiko 6106-5499, February 1974










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahriman4891 (Oct 18, 2008)

stewham said:


> Laurel


That particular green suits the dial really well. |>


----------



## Watchdelight (Jan 26, 2016)

Here's my Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## SdSl (Oct 20, 2012)

Just got this Seiko Sportsmatic ( 7619 7010 with the dolphin case back )


----------



## drei-zeiger (Aug 1, 2017)

Great vintage Seikos
Here´s my 62mas


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Sunset in Firecity










Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

King Seiko 5626-7060


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Alen David (Aug 5, 2011)

joeytjchen said:


> 1967 Seiko Skyliner has a nice dome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot!

I love how it just says "waterproof" like it's too good to not care about depth limits!

Lame joke, but great watch though!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

rockmastermike said:


>


Beautiful piece. Only thing I don't like is mixing of orange and red hands. Other than that, perfect.

Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

A couple of Seiko Chariot 2220 Thin Hand Winds releases at the peak of the Quartz era in the 1970s:

































Mid range watches at the time that are now a bit too small for modern tastes.

-Brian


----------



## dmnc (Sep 20, 2015)

And another Skyliner.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Just got this one off the 'bay, a 6139-6010 from May 1969.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## GoodNamesWereTaken (Apr 30, 2016)

Wearing this Grand Quartz from 1978 today:







This pose with the bracelet reminds me of a snake.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## LightDot (Jan 11, 2016)

sinner777 said:


>


Something is off with this one. Mumbai special? Aka, hand made redial with all the benefits of a non lubricated assortment of loosely coupled parts, randomly picked from a rusty pile?


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

LightDot said:


> Something is off with this one. Mumbai special? Aka, hand made redial with all the benefits of a non lubricated assortment of loosely coupled parts, randomly picked from a rusty pile?


I get the same impression. ;-)


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh really? What gave you that impression?


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

LightDot said:


> Something is off with this one. Mumbai special? Aka, hand made redial with all the benefits of a non lubricated assortment of loosely coupled parts, randomly picked from a rusty pile?


I'm sure it's not.

Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

sinner777 said:


> Oh really? What gave you that impression?


It just reminded me of some of the models being offered out of India on Ebay. If it's legit, great!


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Will look up to it i think i have even seen scan from old catalogue


----------



## LightDot (Jan 11, 2016)

Sorry to bring bad news, sinner777. What's the supposed movement-case combo? 6119-xxxx? And the serial number?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

7006-8020, november 1971, 21 jewels

It is not the only one with that colour sheme I have seen. Friend owns one. So.. Either there has been a very good connection between Yugoslavia and India in 70ies or there had been funky seikos made in past. 

This one is bought from local watchsmith which sold them in 70ies. I doubt franken scene was strong 40 years ago


----------



## LightDot (Jan 11, 2016)

I apologize and stand corrected, it seems that Seiko did produce a number of these dials. Odd!

A Yugoslav-Indian connection would be more interesting, LOL, but it seems that this is simply a case of funky '70, with some odd Seiko's design on top. I would really expect a day/date window bezel on these and applied indices together with an applied logo *OR* a Seiko Sports designation if the logo isn't applied etc.. But in the case of this dial, the usual Seiko design combinations simply don't match.

It would be interesting to research a bit more about the models Seiko did sell in Yugoslavia. I have a 6319-8060 that was purchased in Zagreb in 1977 and the particular model seems to be quite rarely found online too, although it's a much more classic design.

Sorry for derailing the thread for a bit, please carry on guys...


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

SpeedTimer from May 1969









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

King Seiko 5626-7010 (1969)


----------



## PeterK. (Jan 4, 2014)

Seiko 6139-8050 on case but the dial is mark 8060 any idea why?


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

rfortson said:


> SpeedTimer from May 1969
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.
Speedtimer✓
Water 70 proof✓
Pepsi insert✓
Kanji✓
Beautiful✓


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

LightDot said:


> I apologize and stand corrected, it seems that Seiko did produce a number of these dials. Odd!
> 
> A Yugoslav-Indian connection would be more interesting, LOL, but it seems that this is simply a case of funky '70, with some odd Seiko's design on top. I would really expect a day/date window bezel on these and applied indices together with an applied logo *OR* a Seiko Sports designation if the logo isn't applied etc.. But in the case of this dial, the usual Seiko design combinations simply don't match.
> 
> ...


Font is too good for Mumbai special.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

It would be great to see a reissue of these. With same twotone dial and large steel plates on endlinks. 

Actually all 7006 like this one (there is also a Black and White combo) were seen in area surrounding Italy. Perhaps export model for Italian market


----------



## PeterK. (Jan 4, 2014)

1977 6139-7101 helmet


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

Seikomatic 6218-8950


----------



## garrinfraze (Jul 29, 2016)

Seiko Quartz 3003 with Snowflake dial. Absolutely gorgeous. Although, I'm not entirely sure how to date it by the serial number. My best guess is early to mid 70s.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
__________________


----------



## joeytjchen (Jul 25, 2015)

Seiko 6309-7040 on a gloomy Sunday.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

7002-7020 on a sunny Sunday.


----------



## number 15 (Jun 15, 2015)

Here is my 5245-6000. Love the linen dial on this one, plus it has been pretty accurate.


----------



## dman2112 (Dec 20, 2015)

In the box on he left side my 1968 5606 LM and my 1975 above it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Seiko Monaco 7016-5011 From December 1973









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
______________


----------



## guccimanilla (Jul 23, 2016)

[deleted]


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

Skyliner Ref. 6220-8010 from 1967









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Love me some Seikos.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeytjchen (Jul 25, 2015)

Mutz331 said:


> Skyliner Ref. 6220-8010 from 1967
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! For a while I thought I was the only one around here with the Skyliner  meanwhile... My beat up pogue:









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Do you actually wear that? Crystal could use a polish...sorry, maybe pic makes it look worse than it is


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
___________________


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Wearing this one today from May 1969









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

I really like the combination with the rally strap!


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

franco60 said:


> Love me some Seikos.


Always nice to see your watches, Frank. I've been on a buying binge lately. I need to gather them all together for a photo shoot.

Hope everything is well on your end.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

*Aww, look what followed me home from the auction! Can I keep it?* 

It's just so cute! Can I keep it? Can I, can I? Aww, come onnn...












































I think what really locked me onto this one was that "double-framed" date window. It's like a framed picture on the wall! ;-)

Not to mention the artistic dial design, with the outer chapter ring separated by that "moat", the "double-bar" hour markers with the "fat" version at twelve and those sexy oh-so-long blade hands, with the second hand reaching all the way out to that outer chapter ring!!

Wow, they don't make 'em like that anymore, at least not for 70 bucks!! :-d

But, do I get to keep it? :roll:

Sadly, no. :-(

It is the birth year and month of my younger brother (June 1965). And even though he "doesn't wear watches" (and has wrists like 9 inches around) I think I am going to have to gift this to him.








Maybe I'll buy a giant bund style strap for him, in case he ever wants to wear it. ;-)

It sure is cute though isn't it? So lovable! :-| Geez, I'm feeling sad...

- Thomas


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> *Aww, look what followed me home from the auction! Can I keep it?*
> 
> ...


That one is great Thomas! Really lovely! 
I'll gladly keep it if your brother doesn't want it!


----------



## davidrrd (May 17, 2017)

I am curious Thomas. I cannot open the photos 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## joeytjchen (Jul 25, 2015)

Nanook65 said:


> Do you actually wear that? Crystal could use a polish...sorry, maybe pic makes it look worse than it is


Lol yeah I do. Still tells me the time heh. But yeah I'm looking for replacement for crystals at the moment!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)

These are not all mine. My friend came to visit me, and we took some photos


----------



## davidrrd (May 17, 2017)

*****.... That's a nice collection. Beautiful pieces and in excellent shape. Congrats! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

I think I already posted it but this is my dear 6138:


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

'77 6309-7049 on a sunny day!


----------



## larthurl (Jun 4, 2016)

I occasionally wear this classy little guy. Seikomatic.
6206-8040. ca. 1965


----------



## edotkim (Jan 1, 2017)

On days like today when I wear my World Time 6117-6400, I always think, "Man, I really should wear this more often." It's the perfect size, still keeps excellent time and the world time functionality can be genuinely useful. The only thing that keeps it from getting more wrist time is my fear that I'll damage it, but, I suppose, what's the point of owning it if I'm not going to enjoy it? It's a conundrum! ;-)


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
__________________


----------



## drei-zeiger (Aug 1, 2017)

6217-8001 from 1967


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bbeef (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

I have been lusting for a Seiko Superior/G.F.A. 3883-7000 Quartz "Morphos Butterfly" dial but the prices have now reached astronomical levels.

However, this one is the consolation prize and still has a great dial to hold it's own...look it's a jewel on my wrist!









Any early 38 series 3803-7080 Quartz (July 1973):








I try not to bump this one around since I doubt I will ever find a replacement crystal (8-9 faceted asymmetric glass):








Should be the correct sliding lock clasp bracelet:








Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

That is truly a unique and gorgeous watch. And that crystal...leave it to Seiko to come up with something like that. Amazing.


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Seabee1 said:


> That is truly a unique and gorgeous watch. And that crystal...leave it to Seiko to come up with something like that. Amazing.


The 70s was a great time for most watchmakers including Seiko with ambitious and funky designs. For automatics, the King Seiko VANAC series has a lot of these design elements.

Faceted crystals were in back them...the hard task these days is is finding a watch with an undamaged crystal or at least a NOS replacement...pretty tough endeavor as these glass watches are sure to scratch if they are worn for any prolonged period of time.

-Brian


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

hi_bri said:


> I have been lusting for a Seiko Superior/G.F.A. 3883-7000 Quartz "Morphos Butterfly" dial but the prices have now reached astronomical levels.
> 
> However, this one is the consolation prize and still has a great dial to hold it's own...look it's a jewel on my wrist!
> 
> ...


Outstanding watches! Wow! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

My slightly unique Type II on Blue Kangaroo










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Brian, that dial is amazing. Reminds me of southern Caribbean waters. Thanks for sharing! That's great.


----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

Lord Matic
It keeps great time. Better than +4/spd.

But it's such a pain to wind it.
It would be my daily wearer if it was smoother.


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Posted a pic of my newly acquired Seiko Fishing Master Moonphase Chronograph SJH020 7A48-7050 on the chronograph thread. I got it of the 'Bay for a reasonable price but it was missing the bracelet and I had cut down a strap just to use it.

However, the story continues with a bracelet that worked really quite well on the watch. Amazing what you can dig out of eBay...

Normally the SJH020 has a custom bracelet with a hole on the 12 o'clock lug adaptor (maybe to hang fishing hooks?) but obviously this will be impossible to find NOS or even used.









So I found a 10mm lug adapting Seiko Z1357S bracelet of the 'Bay. These attempts rarely work out for me but had the luck of the solar eclipse on my side:

























While not a perfect match, it's pretty darn close!









Here's the box that should go with it:









Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

The one on the left is from the early 80's, my first purchase and still running without any service. The one of the right I bought early 90's as I liked the white chrono dial.


----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)

begud said:


> Lord Matic
> It keeps great time. Better than +4/spd.
> 
> But it's such a pain to wind it.
> It would be my daily wearer if it was smoother.


I use handwinding on mine  and wear it from time to time


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

begud said:


> Lord Matic
> It keeps great time. Better than +4/spd.
> 
> But it's such a pain to wind it.
> It would be my daily wearer if it was smoother.


Awesome case design on this one! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgensonovic (Mar 20, 2014)

Seiko does know how to make a beautiful case


----------



## Punto (Aug 31, 2017)

Rare 6138-0030 Seiko purchased in September, 1976. in Tripoli, Libya. 41 yr on my wrist, almost every day, regardeless of my other watches.
Lot of dents and scratches but each part is genuine. The last service was three years ago with the official servicer of Seiko in Croatia. Waterproof (tested) above 5 atm.


----------



## Punto (Aug 31, 2017)

Another not wide spreaded Seiko 5 model: 7019-5100. Purchased in Benghazi, Libya, in October, 1977. It belonged to my late father, unfortunately doesn't run anymore.
It needs thorough cleaning, lubrication and new crystal.


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

jurgensonovic said:


> Seiko does know how to make a beautiful case


Indeed they do! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
__________________


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

1965 Sportsmatic








1975 6109-8029








1984 6309-7049


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

1970 Seiko Electronic EL370. This is a electro-mechanical watch with a balance wheel driven by a battery.

It is posing with my 1975 Citizen Cosmotron


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

journeyforce said:


> 1970 Seiko Electronic EL370. This is a electro-mechanical watch with a balance wheel driven by a battery.
> 
> It is posing with my 1975 Citizen Cosmotron


Awesome case design on the EL370 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joeytjchen (Jul 25, 2015)

Old but still Gold!









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## instagnd (Sep 7, 2017)

Seiko Panda 










@instagnd

Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## lsvemir (Dec 25, 2015)

Business A









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

This:


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

Divers...


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

HIPdeluxe said:


> Divers...


That's one big hot mess of yumminess. Keep up the good work! :-!


----------



## strengr (Oct 27, 2016)

From another page but I score a 7006-7139 Seiko UFO, need servicing but automatic with date/day


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## lsvemir (Dec 25, 2015)

Only business ...









Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquarace (May 27, 2012)

Here is my Seiko, loyal friend got a new battery today.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
___________________


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

rockmastermike said:


>


Nice one! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## davidrrd (May 17, 2017)

Mutz331 said:


> Nice one!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Totally agree! Beautiful!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ndreas (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Mutz331 said:


> Nice one!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

King Seiko 5625-7040 chronometer from 1970










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## kb.watch (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

'58 Unique


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

m84 said:


> View attachment 12498843


What model is that? Looks like a diverr ather than cchronograph


----------



## lewie (Jun 2, 2013)

7548's by biglewie, on Flickr


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

1977 Seiko Chariot 2220-0180 near-mint NOS store display on a modern Seiko strap. The dial shows light discoloring from light exposure and there are several radial areas that were left unaffected from beneath the hands. I am hoping those areas eventually discolor to match the rest of the surface.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
__________________


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## vinayj009 (Mar 1, 2017)

Vintage Seikos are the best. Here?s my 5206.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

My chronos

JSOTC-1 by Russ, on Flickr


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Less common blue-purple dialed King Seiko 4502-7000 Hand Wind:









Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

This one fascinated me from the get-go since I've never seen a bezel like this for Seiko. Picked up in on Yahoo Japan but with the non-Kanji / English combo dial I wonder if it was meant for outside Japan (usually Thailand has this configuration).

Seiko Sports 8123-6250 Diver:

















Yes, it is a real diver with a bidirectional click bezel and screw down crown. Could not tell at first from the two photos and limited description from the seller.

















Nothing to call home about in the 80s 8123 movement but it's nicely built, wears light and has a brushed finish on the case and bracelet. What's really great is the diver design. I think a cream dial with blue bezel version exists, but this classic black dial is unlike most quartz divers of this time. Too bad there's a light scratch on the dome mineral crystal...perhaps one day I'll find a replacement.

Wrist shot:









Though I don't collect divers, this was a pretty neat find.

-Brian


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> 1977 Seiko Chariot 2220-0180 near-mint NOS store display on a modern Seiko strap. The dial shows light discoloring from light exposure and there are several radial areas that were left unaffected from beneath the hands. I am hoping those areas eventually discolor to match the rest of the surface.


Very nice! The patterning on the dial seems to help somewhat obscure the differences in colour where the hands used to sit. But hopefully in time those differences will fade completely. Lovely piece. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
__________________


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

My foray into High Accuracy Quartz (8F56). SBCJ007

The amazing all titanium construction makes this watch weigh about the same as Marathon TSAR (36mm) on rubber strap.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Mutz331 said:


> Very nice! The patterning on the dial seems to help somewhat obscure the differences in colour where the hands used to sit. But hopefully in time those differences will fade completely. Lovely piece.


My neurosis is deep enough that if the patina does not even out fast enough or ever, I will have to sell the watch after finding a suitable replacement. This addiction is a disease.


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> My neurosis is deep enough that if the patina does not even out fast enough or ever, I will have to sell the watch after finding a suitable replacement. This addiction is a disease.


The ailment you describe is all too common amongst us! As the Borg say, "resistance is futile!" so one must accept it for what it is!


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## olli_tr (Dec 31, 2016)

A 6138-0049 Bullhead just back from service (can recommend Benchdweller.UK services). Looking good now!


----------



## Blue Note (Oct 15, 2016)

Seikomatic 6206-8040 circa Aug 1965


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

Seiko Actus Ref. 7009-8330 made in July of 1971









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_____________


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Old, used, and beat up! - But still working great!!


----------



## lsvemir (Dec 25, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rissei (Jul 23, 2015)

A pic before it goes off to get serviced...


----------



## lsvemir (Dec 25, 2015)

Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## lsvemir (Dec 25, 2015)

Again ... better pic.









Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

Seiko Actus Automatic from 1971









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

KING SEIKO Superior Chronometer May 1969...


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

KING SEIKO '45' 36000bph hand-wind Jan. '69...


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

LORD MARVEL 5740-8000 Feb. '67...


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

Grand Seiko 6145-8000


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

700F ,700B ,700F ,700B







Marcelo
______________


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.




























Damn! I wish I could "Like" some of these more than once! 

Hey! I think I just did! :-d

- Thomas


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

IMG_3445.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.



Copeau said:


>


The Shirt Cuff Wrist Shot Committee (SCWSC) has given this full approval! :-!

- Thomas


----------



## davidrrd (May 17, 2017)

Copeau said:


> IMG_3445.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


Just beautiful. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> The Shirt Cuff Wrist Shot Committee (SCWSC) has given this full approval! :-!
> 
> - Thomas


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Kakume rules !


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

7548-700B on Z199, from 1980


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

6145-8000...


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

New arrival , Seiko 7002-700A '95


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

Grand Seiko 4520-8000


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
__________________


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

jpfwatch said:


> Grand Seiko 4520-8000
> 
> View attachment 12544147


Ahhhhh....

IMHO, one of the very best. 

So "clean", such a pure timepiece... :think:

- Thomas


----------



## Sixracer (Sep 6, 2013)

Here is my late 70s 6139 "Pogue"

























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Dec 1982 6309-7049 Turtle


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

7000-8000









Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetrosD (Jun 18, 2017)

My circa 1990/91 5T52-6A19 Seiko Quartz World Timer.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

khd said:


> Dec 1982 6309-7049 Turtle


Looks good on that tropic.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Skim_Milk (Aug 9, 2014)

MDT IT said:


> New arrival , Seiko 7002-700A '95
> 
> View attachment 12543809


very cool!


----------



## lsvemir (Dec 25, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

6159-7001 Dec. '69...


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

This one just came back after a new crystal install...

Seiko 5246-5039 green-blue dial. I believe it's the export version of the KS 5246-5030:

























Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## crazeazn (Nov 21, 2011)

hi_bri said:


> This one just came back after a new crystal install...
> 
> Seiko 5246-5039 green-blue dial. I believe it's the export version of the KS 5246-5030:
> 
> ...


that case is gorgeous!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

6309-



















Marcelo


----------



## dboulders (Oct 10, 2011)

My latest acquisition 6138-8020 aka The Panda










This is currently my favorite piece in my collection. The dial configuration & case size are perfect. I'm currently looking for a chrono hand to replace the orange one currently fitted.

I'm also looking for a brown rally strap to pair with it. I never knew finding 19mm straps was so difficult. If anyone has any strap recommendations or has a chrono hand please let me know!


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Beautiful piece, enjoy wearing it. I would personally keep the orange chrono hand though.



dboulders said:


> My latest acquisition 6138-8020 aka The Panda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

7548









Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

dboulders said:


> My latest acquisition 6138-8020 aka The Panda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!! Congrats.
I really like the orange hand though.


----------



## dboulders (Oct 10, 2011)

begud said:


> Beautiful!! Congrats.
> I really like the orange hand though.





TagTime said:


> Beautiful piece, enjoy wearing it. I would personally keep the orange chrono hand though.


Although I do like the orange hand I believe it's not original to the watch. Most i've seen have the black hand with colored tip. Anyone have any more info on this??


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

March 1964...


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

HIPdeluxe said:


> March 1964...
> 
> View attachment 12564601


.

Outstanding!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

6309-7040 1985


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Not the current time but still wearing it









Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

6306-7001







Marcelo
_________________


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

beautiful watch. love it


jpfwatch said:


> Grand Seiko 4520-8000
> 
> View attachment 12544147


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

Lord Marvel 5740-8030


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

6458-0020


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## lsvemir (Dec 25, 2015)

SKTQ









Sent from my SM-A320FL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

King Seiko 5625-7000










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

3703-7031 with an Italian-only day wheel and on the original, flawless bracelet.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Lume is overrated.


----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

rockmastermike said:


>


Beautiful!
Where does the strap come from please?


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Lume is overrated.


I feel ya!


----------



## Packhorse (Oct 23, 2017)

Some nice peices in this thread. I'll post mine once I am allowed to.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

@Mr. James Duffy, what's the deal with the cover over the face? I've not seen that before.


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

@Sir-Guy

It's a 6618 Braille Watch. In very good shape since in regular use grubby finger are use to rub over the markings.

Citizen also had a version know as the Citizen Shine. One version has a push button latch to release it rather than the standard flip up acrylic window.

It's always good to have a hand wind Braille watch. Never know when you need to tell the time when you become blind, a volcano blows and solar power craps out, or battery production comes to a halt in the next world war ;-)

-Brian


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

1974 LM SPECIAL 2 toned, faceted crystal with the 5216 mvt.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

@hi_bri, thanks for the reply. I never would have guessed! Pretty neat.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Sir-Guy said:


> @hi_bri, thanks for the reply. I never would have guessed! Pretty neat.


I had been looking for one since I saw it for sale on Antique Watch Bar (http://antiquewatchchat.blogspot.com) but it was already sold before I committed to buying. I eventually found it on Rakuten for $140 USD in unbelievable condition so I had to pull the trigger. It is a fun oddball piece!


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Great price too, @Mr. James Duffy. These vintage Seikos have so much character. Very cool, thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
______________


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

View attachment 12611355


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

My 1984 Seiko 6309-8239. It's like a mini-turtle, has a great dial, great case and wears great, a sweet little watch and as near as I can tell, about the only one of its kind out there right now.


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Modern vintage and a bit tough to find. I have them roaming now in the same habitat ;-)









Have a great weekend...

-Brian


----------



## edotkim (Jan 1, 2017)

This just came in the mail yesterday: King Seiko 5625-7040 with blue sunburst dial circa 1968 - 1972. I tried to buy this very watch just about a year ago, but was a bit too late. The watch gods looked kindly upon me, however, and offered me a second chance a few weeks back, and I didn't miss out again.

Man, she is an absolute beauty (with that stunner of a dial, I can overlook the over-polishing of the case), and the movement seems to be running beautifully as well, but the previous owner was unaware of its service history and I've been struggling to find a watchmaker who can service a 562x series movement (I've tried IWW and Hub City Vintage, but both are so swamped that they're not taking in new projects). If anyone has any suggestions, please send them my way.

Oh, and for the strap nerds in the house, the watch is pictured on a Nomos shell cordovan strap in brown. I had bought the strap for my Metro (both the Metro and the 5625-7040 share an 18 mm lug width), but I think the brown is a much better match for the King Seiko's gorgeous blue dial.







*Save**Save*​


----------



## LightDot (Jan 11, 2016)

edotkim said:


> This just came in the mail yesterday: King Seiko 5625-7040 with blue sunburst dial circa 1968 - 1972.


Beautiful indeed! BTW, the first two digits of the serial number will tell you the year and month of the production.


----------



## mccl88 (Mar 19, 2011)

Beautiful KS. Awesome piece.


----------



## gabereilly (Sep 14, 2015)

Poseidon-Jim said:


> Hey your in the right place & a post like this is always welcomed.
> 
> Vintage seiko's are at the top of golden age for Seiko, they in my opinion are the best quality and innovation to come out of Japan to date, with exceptions to the Prospex and GS lines of today with some standard & mid grade watches that held true to that age old classic engineering.
> 
> ...


Man, that Suwa 6309 is in remarkable shape. Score.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Dec. 80


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

edotkim said:


> This just came in the mail yesterday: King Seiko 5625-7040 with blue sunburst dial circa 1968 - 1972. I tried to buy this very watch just about a year ago, but was a bit too late. The watch gods looked kindly upon me, however, and offered me a second chance a few weeks back, and I didn't miss out again.
> 
> Man, she is an absolute beauty (with that stunner of a dial, I can overlook the over-polishing of the case), and the movement seems to be running beautifully as well, but the previous owner was unaware of its service history and I've been struggling to find a watchmaker who can service a 562x series movement (I've tried IWW and Hub City Vintage, but both are so swamped that they're not taking in new projects). If anyone has any suggestions, please send them my way.
> 
> ...


What an awesome looking KS! No wonder you didn't let a second chance at one get away! That dial is spectacular! 
And we shared the idea of using Nomos' excellent shell cordovan straps on our King Seikos! Mine is the 44-9990 from 1968.


----------



## edotkim (Jan 1, 2017)

LightDot said:


> Beautiful indeed! BTW, the first two digits of the serial number will tell you the year and month of the production.


Hey LightDot, thanks so much for the heads up re: the serial number! Based on your tip, I was able to determine that my watch was made in February of 1970. It's really cool to have an even richer understanding of the history of my specific watch. And here's hoping that I look half as good when I reach 47! ;-)


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Seiko 7002-700A , 1995


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

1967 Business A


----------



## lsvemir (Dec 25, 2015)

What


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

King Seiko 5626-7040


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi , 6309-7040.
The Turtle 1985


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

I have been wanting a "beater" Day Date watch so I picked up this Seiko at the Flea Market. It is from 1985 and is running strong. I also picked up a $4 special Seiko Quartz Day date from 1987. It will go on a $5.48 delivered Navy NATO.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Just for the heck of it, a family photo







From Left to Right
Seiko Chrono 1982 7A28-7049
Seiko 5 1981 6309-8239
Seiko 1982 6309-8239
Seiko 6309-8239 pretty sure the case is from a 6100 or 6119
Seiko 1979 6309-7049
Seiko 1984 6309-7040
top Horizontal Seiko 1988 6309-7040 movement has been removed, waiting for transplant


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Seiko Olympic 7t59


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Speedtimer


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hasnon (Sep 26, 2017)

My King Quartz 5856-8090.
Beautiful textured dial, second hand is slightly misaligned.
Should also mention the crystal has been replaced with a domed acrylic rather than the stock flat acrylic.

Loving the Kanji day wheel.









Sent from my HTC 2PS6200 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On Remembrance day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Today at work









Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

SEIKO 7002-700a


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

SEIKO 7002-700a


----------



## dmnc (Sep 20, 2015)

After replacing the crystal and removing a lifetime of grime, my 6206-8040 is ready to go.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay Why (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Jay Why (Nov 11, 2017)

I have had this watch for 40 years, my Father bought it in 1964, and never wore it, he gave it to me for my 18th Birthday.


----------



## Suburban Diver (Aug 10, 2017)

Having some work done. 2 months down, about 9 more left.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

1986..


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

6306







Marcelo
______________


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

17-17-17-17



Coincidence when documenting a successful battery change on an old back-of-the-safe find, a SNJ005 Sportura Worldtimer from 2005.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_____________


----------



## Rale (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

Seiko Lordmatic 5605-5000


----------



## CanadaGus (May 12, 2017)

Here's my pair. Can't speak to their condition as untouched vintage pieces as I am a very new convert to vintage Seikos; but all the pieces seem right except the crown on the 6139.

Both were just around $200 each, and both run phenomenally well.

• 1971 5625-7110 King Seiko Hi-Beat
• 1975 6139-6012 Chronograph


----------



## beckcommar (Sep 17, 2016)

My 6117-6010 from 1968. Keeping great time. Would love to source an original coffin link bracelet one day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## axnjackson (Mar 12, 2014)

Seiko Sportsmatic, May of 1963


----------



## JaridLyfeBrown (Aug 26, 2015)

1971 Seiko DX Green the day the second hand fell off.  Been repaired since lol.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Found this yesterday at a pawn shop from 1992 for $15. Everything functions 7T32 movement.


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

dmnc said:


> After replacing the crystal and removing a lifetime of grime, my 6206-8040 is ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow looks brand new! Great job. How did you remove the dirt?


----------



## MarceloTK (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

Nice picture great watch 


bobski said:


> Wow looks brand new! Great job. How did you remove the dirt?


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## dmnc (Sep 20, 2015)

bobski said:


> Wow looks brand new! Great job. How did you remove the dirt?


A decent amount came off with a super cheap ultrasound cleaner from LIDL. Obviously I removed the movement etc first. After that it was mostly a toothbrush but there is still a tiny bit left in the crevices of the lugs. I haven't worked out the best approach for that yet.

The dial I just ran over with a bit of rodico.

A further improvement would be to polish the window boarders and hands a bit but I wasn't confident removing the hands on such an old watch.

The hardest thing was actually getting the bezel off to replace the crystal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

dmnc said:


> A decent amount came off with a super cheap ultrasound cleaner from LIDL. Obviously I removed the movement etc first. After that it was mostly a toothbrush but there is still a tiny bit left in the crevices of the lugs. I haven't worked out the best approach for that yet.
> 
> The dial I just ran over with a bit of rodico.
> 
> ...


Wow what an excellent job. Looks good as new from here.


----------



## dmnc (Sep 20, 2015)

bobski said:


> Wow what an excellent job. Looks good as new from here.


There is always a huge element of luck in it, but going for examples that are dirty with scratched crystals but seem to have sharp cases and clean dials often works well for me without breaking the bank.

The massive risk is that something you thought was on the crystal in photos turns out to be on the dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

dmnc said:


> There is always a huge element of luck in it, but going for examples that are dirty with scratched crystals but seem to have sharp cases and clean dials often works well for me without breaking the bank.
> 
> The massive risk is that something you thought was on the crystal in photos turns out to be on the dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice tactics, I like your style. I wouldn't be confident enough to do what you've done. Not yet anyway.


----------



## dmnc (Sep 20, 2015)

bobski said:


> Nice tactics, I like your style. I wouldn't be confident enough to do what you've done. Not yet anyway.


I really don't have any special skills. It's entirely driven by my refusal to pay some of the prices people are asking.

You can get a very long way without even opening the case if you'd prefer, especially if you stick to models with acrylic crystals that can be buffed up. Just don't polish the case!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

My birthyear 6105-8110 on a crispy afternoon 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tgroadster (Dec 20, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

Picked up this 35mm for $16 in little thrift store on a road trip. Popped a battery in, set it and runs! A week in and hasn't lost a second.

Will if my wife digs it.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Subierex (Dec 3, 2017)

Still trying to figure out its production year.


----------



## Subierex (Dec 3, 2017)

7123-823H G2


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

just got the uncle seiko bracelet, loving this watch all over again.


----------



## guiri (Jan 27, 2017)

6139-6012


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

G757 4010


----------



## ffswhyme (Nov 13, 2016)

King Seiko 45-7001


----------



## patrolmi (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi Seiko people-- some real neat vintage watches on here. Without giving up the secrets -- where is the best place to find the vintage seiko's? I'm not skilled enough to repair-- so more looking for either one's that have been serviced or could be and come out nice.. ? Ebay? I've searched some of the vintage resellers too-- but they seem to have specialty pcs. that push way higher like this :








https://shop.analogshift.com/collections/seiko/products/seiko-6105


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

patrolmi said:


> Hi Seiko people-- some real neat vintage watches on here. Without giving up the secrets -- where is the best place to find the vintage seiko's? I'm not skilled enough to repair-- so more looking for either one's that have been serviced or could be and come out nice.. ? Ebay? I've searched some of the vintage resellers too-- but they seem to have specialty pcs. that push way higher like this


If you want a completely serviced, great vintage seiko you can check out Seth at Hub City Vintage.
https://www.hubcityvintage.com/watches

Otherwise, you can always use Watchrecon, which crawls a lot of different forums. 
https://www.watchrecon.com/


----------



## sammysy (Jan 28, 2009)

Recently took this picture a project:


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

ffswhyme said:


> King Seiko 45-7001
> 
> View attachment 12705417
> View attachment 12705421
> View attachment 12705429


Gorgeous!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

1980 Dec.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

sammysy said:


> Recently took this picture a project:...


Very nice! Would love to learn about the models and hear your thoughts about your collection. :-!


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

That is a great project and collection. Some great pieces. Also looking forward to know the specific models.



sammysy said:


> Recently took this picture a project:


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## SdSl (Oct 20, 2012)

Put my bellmatic (4006 7020) on beads of rice


----------



## hasnon (Sep 26, 2017)

Nice shot I took the other day of my King Quartz 









Sent from my HTC 2PS6200 using Tapatalk


----------



## _Keith_ (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi all,
My name is Keith,living in Dublin Ireland.Just joined but have been lurking on here for awhile.I bought my first Seiko,first vintage watch,first automatic watch and first watch from Ebay.I got it on bid for €254.87 including shipping from San Francisco.Really happy with it as its my main watch that i wear all the time and have been doing research to learn all about it.I actually only learned about the Seiko Bell-Matic from a post on this forum so i just wanted to share it with people on here to say thanks for all the great resources and information on this forum that helped me alot doing my research and really happy to post mine along side so many great watches.
Thank You,
Keith.

Seiko Bell-Matic 27 jewels 4006-6020 January 1970


----------



## edotkim (Jan 1, 2017)

Wearing this Seiko Lord Matic Weekdater 5606-8050 circa 1974 today, which I purchased from a fellow forum member!

As I understand it, in its day, the 5606-8050 was a mid-range, high-volume piece, but it feels really special to me. The slight patina on its silver sunburst dial almost gives it a mother of pearl look, and I love its cheap and cheerful bracelet, which features a spring-loaded buckle extender that really helps to enhance comfort. With our modern-day dogma around solid end links and milled clasps, I think we're missing out on the comfort offered by the wispier bracelets of yore.

One question I have for the vintage Seiko experts in the house: The 5606-8050 features an automatic movement with hacking and hand-winding, and all of the features seem to be working very well on my watch, including the quick-set day and date. The one unusual feature I've noticed is that the hand-winding element does not seem to incorporate a clutch. The reason I say that is that, when I wind the 5606-8050 using its crown, after a certain number of turns I being to notice some resistance and that resistance increases until the crown will no longer turn. I own a few manual wind watches and the feeling is pretty much exactly the same as when I wind those movements.

Does anyone know if this is normal behavior for the 5606, or could it be that my example is in need of a service? I'm really more curious than anything else, so any insights would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I am wearing a minty vintage 1976 Seiko Chariot 2220-3580-silver case, top of the line model, 33mm case width, 2-hand manual-wind, obvious Cartier homage but not a copy (like if the Cartier Santos had a lovechild with the Tank Louis during a secret f**k vacation in Japan). MSRP JPY ¥35000 in 1976 which is around USD $1300 today after adjusting for inflation. Purchase price < USD $50.










This might be the endgame watch of my Seiko Chariot obsession.


----------



## edotkim (Jan 1, 2017)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I am wearing a minty vintage 1976 Seiko Chariot 2220-3580-silver case, top of the line model, 33mm case width, 2-hand manual-wind, obvious Cartier homage but not a copy (like if the Cartier Santos had a lovechild with the Tank Louis during a secret f**k vacation in Japan). MSRP JPY ¥35000 in 1976 which is around USD $1300 today after adjusting for inflation. Purchase price < USD $50.
> 
> This might be the endgame watch of my Seiko Chariot obsession.


Wow, that piece is freaking fantastic, even without factoring in the insane deal you got on it. May I ask where you found it?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

edotkim said:


> Wow, that piece is freaking fantastic, even without factoring in the insane deal you got on it. May I ask where you found it?


I found it on Yahoo! Auctions Japan. There is rarely a 1970s mechanical Seiko Chariot available for sale that I am unaware of. I buy, sell and trade a lot of Chariots so I knew this was a rarer piece in such good condition. Everybody wants the round silver linen dial Chariot but the upper end of the line had glass crystals instead of acrylic and some had precious metal cases.

I don't know if it was listed for very long, just a few days, so I put in a bid the night before the auction closed and was pleasantly surprised to wake up having won after 40+ additional bids were submitted by a handful of bidders. I did not do the math on the MSRP until last night.


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

_Keith_ said:


> Hi all,
> My name is Keith,living in Dublin Ireland.Just joined but have been lurking on here for awhile.I bought my first Seiko,first vintage watch,first automatic watch and first watch from Ebay.I got it on bid for €254.87 including shipping from San Francisco.Really happy with it as its my main watch that i wear all the time and have been doing research to learn all about it.I actually only learned about the Seiko Bell-Matic from a post on this forum so i just wanted to share it with people on here to say thanks for all the great resources and information on this forum that helped me alot doing my research and really happy to post mine along side so many great watches.
> Thank You,
> Keith.
> ...


Great looking piece! It appears to be in excellent condition for being nearly a half century old. Congrats on the find!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

My Seiko 7002-7001 rare reference Made in Japan


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)

So stoked as my dad just gave me his vintage automatic Seiko last night. He bought it brand new from an AD in Singapore, in October 1980, for $25.
















The watch still works perfectly with smooth sweeping second hand movement, #6309-581A.


----------



## davidrrd (May 17, 2017)

I've been lurking this thread for a longtime, admiring all those beautiful timepieces, since I got my first Seikos to repair from fleamarkets. 
I have a couple waiting to be saved, but I could not resist to show my first "success" = first service, polished glass (even though need to be changed), polished case. Still need to work on the case. But so far I am wearing and is keeping great time. Will need to see how it works on the long-term.... But so far so good! 
Seiko 7005 - 7130
(Hope to be able to post some of the others soon) ;-)









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidrrd (May 17, 2017)

Hey guys.... BTW how can I find dates of production for Seiko's? I've seen a chart for vintage Shanghai watches but nothing yet for Seiko! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

davidrrd said:


> Hey guys.... BTW how can I find dates of production for Seiko's? I've seen a chart for vintage Shanghai watches but nothing yet for Seiko!
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Try this: http://www.watchsleuth.com/seikodatefinder/

It's a tool to help you date Seikos based on the serial number but there's also a link to view the entire database :-!


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

March 1964...


----------



## seikholic094 (Aug 13, 2017)

Seiko 6139-6011 and 6139-8040


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

o|


----------



## zeke441 (Dec 23, 2017)

The 1st watch I ever purchased for myself. I saw the jeweler unboxing a new shipment and bought it on the spot in 1983, it never hit the showcase. I wasn't even there looking for a watch.






Just recently cleaned it up, serviced it and replaced the crystal. Been through a few bands over the 34 years I've had this.


----------



## davidrrd (May 17, 2017)

khd said:


> Try this: http://www.watchsleuth.com/seikodatefinder/
> 
> It's a tool to help you date Seikos based on the serial number but there's also a link to view the entire database :-!


Thanks 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Someone around here likes the Seiko 2220 Chariot hand winds....

Here's the last two I have in my possession:

















Like the Lord Marvel 36000, they were one of the few hand wind watches to continue production throughout the quartz revolution so they can be found a bit more readily and in better condition that the older hand winds.

-Brian


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

hi_bri said:


> Someone around here likes the Seiko 2220 Chariot hand winds....


Yes! Such great value and variety in the Chariot line.


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

Does this count as Vintage? Its from 2003!


----------



## jseb (Jun 16, 2015)

I just picked up one of these....Does anybody know know where I can find a pdf manual for it ??


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

Not sure whether this has any relevant info...

http://seikousa.com/support/watch-instructions/pdf/english/SEIKO_8M25_8M26.pdf


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

...and this...

https://translate.google.com.au/tra...p://www.d-flat.net/kikai41/?p=135&prev=search


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

I have this Seiko 6106-7089 incoming. My dad wore it during the 70' & 80's, but it got lost after he passed away many years ago. Saw a similar one on the Bay and now it is mine.


----------



## zeke441 (Dec 23, 2017)

Simple but sharp looking.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I put on my birth-year 1976 Seiko Chariot 2220-3031 to demonstrate how 27mm across is plenty big for rectangular watches because with normal watch proportions:

W*L > pi*(W/2)^2

Where W is a watch's case width excluding the crown and L is the case length of the case perpendicular to the wrist excluding the lugs.


----------



## Nikoparent (Dec 12, 2017)

Always loved the smooth sweeping seconds on the Lord Marvel 36000!









Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## best_x_treme (Jul 14, 2013)

This looks like (is) a big fake. Water Ersistant?! Really?! Why did you give a like Thomas? :-(


zeke441 said:


> Simple but sharp looking.
> 
> 
> View attachment 12756563


----------



## PilotRuss (Dec 15, 2017)

1969 Navigator Timer 6117-8000. One of my favorites.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchesoff (Nov 16, 2014)

1969 Seiko 4502-8010 Hi-Beat Chronometer, 36000bph and still ticking!


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

best_x_treme said:


> This looks like (is) a big fake. Water Ersistant?! Really?! Why did you give a like Thomas? :-(


I didn't see it as a fake, sorry! :-( And the OP seemed to like it!  My bad! :rodekaart

- Thomas


----------



## At4rax (Dec 7, 2017)

My two 6139s. -6002 silver dial -7010 black military dial


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

I love this chronograph


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

7016


----------



## mchgst (Oct 23, 2017)

Here’s mine! Found in one of papa’s drawers, I remember him wearing this when I was a kid. It’s a Seiko 7t24-7A0b


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

My 1964 silverwave









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

...wild.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Venkov (Dec 10, 2016)

6106. September '74.










Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## Plagueis (Aug 27, 2016)

Seiko V.F.A Quartz


----------



## swang107 (Apr 15, 2009)

1972 Seiko KS 5246-6060


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Plagueis said:


> Seiko V.F.A Quartz
> View attachment 12805131


Wow this is crazy, whats the red round thing top right on the dial?
One funky watch.


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

Laurel


----------



## Plagueis (Aug 27, 2016)

Cobia said:


> Wow this is crazy, whats the red round thing top right on the dial?
> One funky watch.


The red dot is a little LED light that blinks every second


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Restoring a 1972 Seiko Chariot 2220-3030, I am once again faced with the dilemma of not wanting to sell it and trying to rationalize its place in my collection. First world watch geek problems.


----------



## kissmywhat (Jan 18, 2016)

Plagueis said:


> The red dot is a little LED light that blinks every second


What's the reference number for the watch? I've never seen anything like it!


----------



## mike_right (Feb 13, 2016)

swang107 said:


> View attachment 12810553
> 
> 1972 Seiko KS 5246-6060


Oh my God!! This is amazing!


----------



## shroomfarmer (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Restoring a 1972 Seiko Chariot 2220-3030, I am once again faced with the dilemma of not wanting to sell it and trying to rationalize its place in my collection. First world watch geek problems.


Should have never looked at the old Seiko Catalogue PDF....so many variations of the 2220 hand wind. Despite being great value, it will take a while to collect them all ;-)

I gave up and decided to move in another direction....

-Brian


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

hi_bri said:


> Should have never looked at the old Seiko Catalogue PDF....so many variations of the 2220 hand wind. Despite being great value, it will take a while to collect them all ;-)
> 
> I gave up and decided to move in another direction....
> 
> -Brian


Oh yeah, I owned over a dozen different models (not including duplicates, triplicates in some cases, and variants) before cutting down to the 3 or 4 I wear semi-regularly. This one kind of fell into my lap and restoration seemed minimal. I probably will not keep this one because it has the jewel count on the dial unlike the others I intend to keep.

What direction did you move on to? I've been looking a lot at the funky Skyliner line lately.


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Oh yeah, I owned over a dozen different models (not including duplicates, triplicates in some cases, and variants) before cutting down to the 3 or 4 I wear semi-regularly. This one kind of fell into my lap and restoration seemed minimal. I probably will not keep this one because it has the jewel count on the dial unlike the others I intend to keep.
> 
> What direction did you move on to? I've been looking a lot at the funky Skyliner line lately.


Been looking for some original boxes/paper for some of my vintage hand winds. Here's my best example on a Lord Marvel 5740-1990:

















Original buckle:








Being contrarian, I have also been starting to get into the 38 and 39 vintage quartz series. Great build quality in early quartz.

-Brian


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Oops.. duplicate reply [deleted]


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Thrift store pick up, and it works!!!!


----------



## xraytech (Dec 28, 2017)

Off to be serviced...

My Father's watch who passed away 10 years ago. Came into my possession just recently. On my own I've replaced the crystal, both pushers, and bracelet.


----------



## watchesoff (Nov 16, 2014)

1972 Bell-Matic "UFO". Bring back the alarm watch!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Mid-size..


----------



## Jidomaki (Aug 28, 2017)

My late grandfather's GS that I now own. Visually it is pretty beat up, but I had Seiko overhaul it a few years ago. 17mm lugs, strap/bracelet recommendations please...


----------



## NoTimeToLose (Sep 23, 2016)

swang107 said:


> View attachment 12810553
> 
> 1972 Seiko KS 5246-6060


Oh my...


----------



## chosenhandle (Dec 11, 2014)

*Seiko Kakume

*


----------



## chosenhandle (Dec 11, 2014)

*Seiko Pogue*


----------



## chosenhandle (Dec 11, 2014)

*Seiko Brightz Phoenix Chrono **6S37-00B0*


----------



## chosenhandle (Dec 11, 2014)

*Seiko Ananta Phoenix Chrono

*


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco (Aug 9, 2013)

My 3 analogue Seikos. 6139, 7a28 and 4006 Bellmatic


----------



## uncleluck (Jan 26, 2014)

A few of mine that I've serviced and restored

JDM 6138









How above looked









6119









6139-7070








6139-7030








62mas


----------



## davidrrd (May 17, 2017)

uncleluck said:


> A few of mine that I've serviced and restored
> 
> JDM 6138
> 
> ...


Beautiful work! 
I am myself learning to service and restore with some vintage Seiko's. Watching videos and reading articles. 
Hope one day I can attain that level! 
And seriously looking forward to find a chronograph (cheap ;- P) to work on!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

My April '69 Proof, Notched case Pogue. A new acquisition, I'm still in the honeymoon phase.









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Plagueis (Aug 27, 2016)

kissmywhat said:


> What's the reference number for the watch? I've never seen anything like it!


The version I have is the 3923-502A. There is also another variant which is the 3922-5011.


----------



## thefruitbar (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm glad you asked, OP..!

Here's a Seiko Lord Marvel 36000. Took a while before I found one for the right price.








And a Seiko Champion that I had placed a bid on on impulse because I lost a bid on another watch. But this one has impressed me a lot. Ticking at 18,000 bph, I never knew I would like it so much!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I have finally cut my vintage Seiko Chariot collection down to 6 after having owned around 2 dozen over the years. I seem to always forget one or two when I try to keep count.

Here they are lined up left-to-right by order of production:


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## ndreas (Nov 1, 2013)

6105


----------



## Venkov (Dec 10, 2016)

7546-5020. October 1977



















Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## cardco12 (Jan 20, 2018)

Here is mine, serial 440210, 11-7669 for case and movement, but i have not yet found any information related to it.


----------



## actek23 (Jan 19, 2018)

Father’s watch from the late 1960’s


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

Enter the octagon. New arrival of a beautiful old watch - 6139-7080 chronograph. First outing today:


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

wow nice shot


ndreas said:


> 6105


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

RogerP said:


> Enter the octagon. New arrival of a beautiful old watch - 6139-7080 chronograph.


Kakume says hi.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

1966 Seiko Sportsmatic









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Attila23 (Jan 27, 2018)

Here are some of my old Seiko watches
















































.


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

ffnc1020 said:


> Kakume says hi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! High on my want list.


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Installed a hand-made bund strap to provide some more wrist presence to my Laurel Alpinist:









It was originally sold with a signed "Alpinist" bund strap but I have never seen this in the flesh.

Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## swang107 (Apr 15, 2009)

1975 Seiko KS 5256-8000. Gold plated version with gold linen dial.

I am curious if the higher numbered "5256" movement means an improved version over the other 5246 KS Specials. This is one of the last KS Specials from Daini factory after all. No matter..... all of them are gorgeous.


----------



## mike_right (Feb 13, 2016)

swang107 said:


> View attachment 12844519
> 
> 1975 Seiko KS 5256-8000. Gold plated version with gold linen dial.
> 
> I am curious if the higher numbered "5256" movement means an improved version over the other 5246 KS Specials. This is one of the last KS Specials from Daini factory after all. No matter..... all of them are gorgeous.


Wow! It is wonderful. I really love the finish and specially the hands. Congrats!!


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

swang107 said:


> View attachment 12844519
> 
> 1975 Seiko KS 5256-8000. Gold plated version with gold linen dial.
> 
> I am curious if the higher numbered "5256" movement means an improved version over the other 5246 KS Specials. This is one of the last KS Specials from Daini factory after all. No matter..... all of them are gorgeous.


Perhaps the 5 designates a day-date complication, whereas the 4 designates date only complication?


----------



## chosenhandle (Dec 11, 2014)

*Seikomatic 6206-8080

*


----------



## swang107 (Apr 15, 2009)

It is the 4th numeral that denotes this. I.e 5245 is date. 5246 is day-date.

There are 56 Seiko lordmatics, 56KS and 56GS for example. With day-date movements numbered 5606, 5626 and 5646, the 3rd numeral denoting grade i suppose.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi all. This arrived today. I'm really just dabbling in vintage Seikos, but I did as much homework as I could before pulling the trigger on this UFO, which I think (hope) was a pretty good find. To my untrained eyes it looks great (albeit potentially it has a replacement bezel and crystal).









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Pulsar = Seiko ;-)


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

A crispy AF NOS-condition Skyliner 6222-5010. That round date window at 12 with italic numerals on the date wheel is design perfection.


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

1978 all original 6306:


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Haven't pulled this old watch out in a while....

It's my rarest Seiko. I think it was based on a Swiss movement and produced in the early 50s. The uncommon Seiko Pointer Date watch....

































Might have been re-cased or at least the caseback upgraded. I have a late 50s early 60s Seiko box to match up with it, but not sure it's it ever came with one.

Too small to wear but nice to pull it out once and a while....

-Brian


----------



## TheHans (May 16, 2015)

chosenhandle said:


> *Seikomatic 6206-8080
> 
> *
> View attachment 12846419


Love these and the weekdaters


----------



## swang107 (Apr 15, 2009)

1969 Seiko GS 4520-7000 Midnight Blue dial
Hard to catch the blue. Here is the same watch under different lighting.


----------



## kissmywhat (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I know, this guy with his damn Seiko Chariots again...but I wanted to share a recent revelation. After many years buying, selling, restoring, collecting and wearing them, I realized my two absolute favorite Seiko Chariots were on opposite ends of the line in the 1970s. The 3580 was a premium model with a solid silver case and a glass crystal that retailed for JP¥35000 while the 0180 was a bargain model with an acrylic crystal and was originally priced at JP¥18000. The two are incredibly different yet share the same DNA. What an amazing odd couple.


----------



## Ferraris (Feb 3, 2018)

This came out of a drawer at home, is it likely to be valuable?...


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

Early King Seiko
KSJ14S-438-E (J14102E)


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## S.H. (Dec 5, 2007)

A 7005 I was working on, with a black dial 7005 I bought the day before and a lovely 5606 the postman brought while I was beginning to dismantle the movement. A Seiko moment!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Does this count as a vintage? Blue dial 7a38-706a from the early 'eighties on a blue suede strap.


----------



## swang107 (Apr 15, 2009)

1969 Seiko KS 5626-7030 Superior Chronometer.
A very retro looking piece with unique cushion case and original metal bracelet.


----------



## daveswordfish (Aug 17, 2010)

I have tons...post th as I wear them. Have this on today. 6309-7040, modded with a Kanji daywheel and Pepsi bezel insert.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

My super franken Pogue. Original dial and hands, crystal from Spencer, late model case, aftermarket pusher, end links from Larry and Stelux bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

My little birth year Seikomatic. It doesn't get worn often.


----------



## Dooberfloober (Feb 19, 2017)

The restrained sizes of vintage seikos make them perfect for small-wristed folks like me.


----------



## UKBRO (Nov 5, 2016)

My best Vintage Seiko. I just need a bracelet for it 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

The first Professional Seiko 200m.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

swang107 said:


> View attachment 12844519
> 
> 1975 Seiko KS 5256-8000. Gold plated version with gold linen dial.
> 
> I am curious if the higher numbered "5256" movement means an improved version over the other 5246 KS Specials. This is one of the last KS Specials from Daini factory after all. No matter..... all of them are gorgeous.


After some research I can confirm that your assumption is correct. The third number is indicative for movement grade/ quality, and varies between 4, 5 and 8. The 4 was designated to movements with an accuracy of -3/+5; the 5 to movements with an accuracy of -3/+3 and the 8 was reserved for movements with a VFA designation corresponding to an accuracy of -2/+2. So there you have it. Another mystery unraveled.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Here's a couple of vintage Seiko watches, both recently serviced and running quite well. 6139 6012 and 6039 7049


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Another take on the vintage theme..


----------



## Kravitz (Aug 24, 2014)

My vintage Bullhead chrono









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

The camera always brings out the damage I never notice.


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

^Still looks great to me! I love the character!


----------



## rileyd5 (Jul 6, 2013)

Trying out new band. Still have original but this one adds some bulk that seems the fit the watch head. Not bad.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vintage navitimer (Oct 7, 2009)

I love my vintage Seiko Divers.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Actus Stoping second 6306. Grammar of design on the affordable side.








Sent from my Mi-4c using Tapatalk


----------



## XsiOn (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi Seiko friends,

I hope it is ok to post my question here. I am looking this Kakume but hands seems wrong. Can you please help me with evaluation?

Thanks, Peter


----------



## Dooberfloober (Feb 19, 2017)

Happy Valentine's, everybody!


----------



## davidrrd (May 17, 2017)

À couple that I just managed to get back to live. They still need new glasses .... But they are ticking! (Wanted to share)
7009 that I was repairing for my step father
7005 which I bought as a scrap movement to train with... And that I got back to life... So happy! (Got to erase all the marks on the dial to got all the rust out)









Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

XsiOn said:


> Hi Seiko friends,
> 
> I hope it is ok to post my question here. I am looking this Kakume but hands seems wrong. Can you please help me with evaluation?
> 
> Thanks, Peter


I am no Seiko expert but shouldn't there be more dial markings? That alone would make me wonder if this was a franken-restoration job. Vintage Seiko chronographs came with a lot of dial and handset variations which is a double-edged sword because it could mean that you are likely to find a design permutation you like but it also means there a bunch of junk parts floating around ready to made into a frankenwatch like some kind of garbage Voltron rising from a south Asian swamp.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

The story..


----------



## westy64 (Feb 1, 2018)

Not all Seikos, not all vintage, but all divers.
A few are missing, will come soon.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Happy Daytona day!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## eduardo.saez.1848 (Apr 11, 2017)

Lord Matic










Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## dlh (Feb 16, 2018)

Does this sad watch count? I wore it every day for 30 years.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

6139-8028 automatic chronograph.

Lots of patina....faded orange hands. The crystal may have been replaced. The chronograph operates pefectly!

What a great find!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

One of them, 74 pogue


----------



## Dooberfloober (Feb 19, 2017)

Almost had a heart attack today. I knocked my watch into a door frame hard enough to knock it off of both spring bars! Once I rallied my courage and picked it up I was relieved to see that it was running, but it had two big spots of paint on the crystal. A little gentle polish with water and the crystal has only a micro mark to vouch for its ordeal. Acrylic rocks.








P. S. I think I need new (better) spring bars. I suspect that 20mm curved bars will also fit between 19mm lugs, but would there be any decrease in safety from this?


----------



## shelfcompact (Jul 28, 2014)

Seiko Cronos J13028 from 1960

I need to take some better pics.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

1971 King Seiko


----------



## 1130UTC (May 18, 2013)

Hello all. I just received a parcel from Japan. Here's a quick pic of my two new vintage Seikos, a Grand Quartz 4842-8041 and a King Quartz 0853-8040. They are so very lovely. I can't wait to get them cleaned and serviced. I will need a new crystal for the Grand Quartz and a nice strap too, I'm thinking a dark chocolate brown maybe.


----------



## Davidson (Feb 18, 2018)

First post!

Here's my Sportsman. I believe it's from 1964. I love the color of the dial. It gets a nice slight greenish cream tone in most light. I think it's the loudest watch I own, too. The tick is faint but I can hear it from an arm's length away. Rock and roll!


----------



## sotroof (Feb 5, 2013)

Latest acquisition, 7C43-7010


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Finally!

7A38









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Here's a Seiko 7N36-6A29 that I bought in 1994. It was my daily-driver for over 10 years, needing nothing more than a battery every couple of years and I put in two crystals. (after cracking two of the bubble date windows, I finally just went with a flat crystal). In the past few years, it's been my beater watch, for yardwork, in the garage etc. I've used it snorkeling and surfing in FL, Puerto Rico and Hawaii, Hatteras, etc. (and putting my hands in plenty of places where they probably shouldn't have been). A few weeks ago, I finally found a replacement bezel via Cousins in the UK. Getting the old bezel off was a task. While it was off, I sanded out the worst of the scratches and gouges and then polished it by machine. The original Jubilee bracelet was beat and the links very stretched out. I found a $20 "Seiko" jubilee on Ebay (branded but a knock off?) It was brushed, so I polished it to match. It's not new by any means, but a far sight prettier. It will still be my "beater" watch, but will get a little better care then shown in the past few years.

A before shot:



Case polished with new bezel



And with the new bracelet


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

6309-8120

I should source the bracelet for this.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlada9001 (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## sanovance (Nov 1, 2016)

riff raff said:


> Here's a Seiko 7N36-6A29 that I bought in 1994. It was my daily-driver for over 10 years, needing nothing more than a battery every couple of years and I put in two crystals. (after cracking two of the bubble date windows, I finally just went with a flat crystal). In the past few years, it's been my beater watch, for yardwork, in the garage etc. I've used it snorkeling and surfing in FL, Puerto Rico and Hawaii, Hatteras, etc. (and putting my hands in plenty of places where they probably shouldn't have been). A few weeks ago, I finally found a replacement bezel via Cousins in the UK. Getting the old bezel off was a task. While it was off, I sanded out the worst of the scratches and gouges and then polished it by machine. The original Jubilee bracelet was beat and the links very stretched out. I found a $20 "Seiko" jubilee on Ebay (branded but a knock off?) It was brushed, so I polished it to match. It's not new by any means, but a far sight prettier. It will still be my "beater" watch, but will get a little better care then shown in the past few years.
> 
> A before shot:
> 
> ...


A watch with great stories. Keep it going guys!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

6139









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

A couple of less common (blue and red) dialed 8F56 Perptual Calendar Landtreks:

















It's too bad there's no Seiko or OEM replacement for that orange-red rubber ring on the crown. I have to resort to a small little generic O-ring off the 'Bay.

Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

1980's 7009-5420


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

Here's one of mine, 6309-7049 from '77:


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Great updates, love the Landtreks.


----------



## Mezeno (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## castilla (Jun 23, 2017)

Do you think it is small for my wrist?









Tapatalk kullanarak iPhone aracılığıyla gönderildi


----------



## Rodzan (Feb 24, 2018)

Oldest Seiko I have. Unsure since when but probably 15 years or so.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Looks great to my eyes. 


castilla said:


> Do you think it is small for my wrist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

that is gorgeous!



Mezeno said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12938405&stc=1&d=1519919337"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

1980


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Based on the picture I would say no. Looks fine to me.



castilla said:


> Do you think it is small for my wrist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

I bought this for about $20. It's a 6309-812x dial in a 6106-7000x case , either a 5 arctus or a DX originally (likely late 60's or early 70's), unfortunately the case back was swapped with the 6309-8123. No matter, it is still (IMHO) a gorgeous looking watch (there is a decent nick in the crystal near the 5 index). It came with an original Seiko SS bracelet (for the 6309-8123). I decided today to swap it out for a Tropic band I wasn't using anywhere else. It's a snazzy looking watch any way you cut it and I decided to get a bit artsy with it. Hope you like the pics.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

castilla said:


> Do you think it is small for my wrist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good to me.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

This one came in... quite rare as before the days of Yobokies and Dagaz, there were a limited number of interesting vintage Seiko mods:

































It's a King Seiko 5626-7000 with a vintage Ukiyo-e dial. Ukiyo-e were the "floating life" woodprints that were popular in the 1600s - probably the best known one is the Great Wave off Kanagawa. For this one I believe it was custom applied on the dial - probably not by Seiko but may have been a third party sanctioned by them. The history is a bit of a mystery.

The Seiko Museum actually has an very nice collection of this style of art so I'm sure their watch design has been influenced by this:

https://www.seikowatches.com/world/the_seiko_museum/visiting_the_seiko_museum/index6.html

This beautiful dial is based on the print Two Geisha Girls:

https://library.sjsu.edu/online-exhibits/two-geisha-girls

On the dial it looked like they were doing something naughty, but it turns out it they were reading poetry about the winter season.

Great new is that is was fully overhauled/serviced and it's keeping great time and has a near perfect crystal and the original KS buckle.

The difficult task now is deciding on what to pair with this watch. I think it would look pretty good, but perhaps a bit too conservative, on the standard KS signed bracelet for this series or a grey Teju lizard strap. I had ordered a yellow strap but it looked more honey-brown so it didn't work. To give it more pop I put in on a purple strap....still not completely sold...have a dark green strap coming in. Since the KS buckle is 15mm, only a custom made or a vintage 18mm/15mm strap will do as the standard 18mm/16mm won't work with the buckle...strap options are limited.

Yet another first world problem...

Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## ChromeFreeDisco (Aug 9, 2013)

I got my 7a28 back from a service today - all functions now working as they should and keeping time to 0.25 spd.


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

My two 6139.. 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

This watch reignited my interest in vintage Seiko.


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

A UFO sighting:


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

That is a fantastic piece, thanks for sharing the story.



hi_bri said:


> This one came in... quite rare as before the days of Yobokies and Dagaz, there were a limited number of interesting vintage Seiko mods:
> 
> It's a King Seiko 5626-7000 with a vintage Ukiyo-e dial. Ukiyo-e were the "floating life" woodprints that were popular in the 1600s - probably the best known one is the Great Wave off Kanagawa. For this one I believe it was custom applied on the dial - probably not by Seiko but may have been a third party sanctioned by them. The history is a bit of a mystery.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kamburov (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

45GS


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

This happened today:


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## westy64 (Feb 1, 2018)

Just received today from Spencer Klein this fully serviced 6309-7049. Just like new. A new old Turtle found its home.


----------



## hasnon (Sep 26, 2017)

My JDM 7A28-701A aka Seiko Speedmaster, fresh from Japan.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre_Murphy (Jun 2, 2015)

This is my classic Seiko 5. I inherited this from my dad when he passed. He absolutely loved this watch and wore it daily.
I only really wear it on special occasions.









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Thats a great story Andre_Murphy!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Two new additions


----------



## westy64 (Feb 1, 2018)

very nice takes, but my feeling is that the 6105 is a fake.
If you found it where you took the picture, you've been abused. Turtles put their eggs in the sand, not in this kind of nest... . Except if it's a flying Turtle ?


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

Which one? 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

I just noticed this site featuring vintage Grand Seiko [email protected]:

https://thegrandseikoguy.com

Not sure if it's a new clearing house for some heavy hitting collectors out there.

Prices a bit out of the park but the pics are _very_ nice...

Anyone know who's the site owner?

_Edit:_
Looked into the site info and most watches shipped from the UAE so it's probably Gerald Donovan's from Watchdxb.

-Brian


----------



## MarkieB (Feb 25, 2017)

Andre_Murphy said:


> This is my classic Seiko 5. I inherited this from my dad when he passed. He absolutely loved this watch and wore it daily.
> I only really wear it on special occasions.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that's Robocop's watch, has his name on the back!


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Seiko 5 7009









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## the_chang (Sep 15, 2013)

allkindsofwatches1 said:


> Seiko 5 7009
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a white colour or cream colour face ?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre_Murphy (Jun 2, 2015)

MarkieB said:


> Wow, that's Robocop's watch, has his name on the back!


Lol

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre_Murphy (Jun 2, 2015)

allkindsofwatches1 said:


> Seiko 5 7009
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks really good with that leather band.
Now I know what I'm doing with mine next

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

the_chang said:


> Is that a white colour or cream colour face ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


It is white.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Andre_Murphy said:


> It looks really good with that leather band.
> Now I know what I'm doing with mine next
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Thanks. I purchased it on this strap. I think it's a nice combo.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre_Murphy (Jun 2, 2015)

allkindsofwatches1 said:


> Thanks. I purchased it on this strap. I think it's a nice combo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


It is really nice. I'm online right now looking for a leather strap that I like

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Andre_Murphy said:


> It is really nice. I'm online right now looking for a leather strap that I like
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


It's an 18mm deBeer grained leather with white stitching.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre_Murphy (Jun 2, 2015)

allkindsofwatches1 said:


> It's an 18mm deBeer grained leather with white stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. That's actually really helpful

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Another one.....6106









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wunderbro (May 29, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hart1000 (May 10, 2016)

I dig the shine on that 7009!



allkindsofwatches1 said:


> Seiko 5 7009
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

My 1972 6139








Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

stewham said:


>











Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Brookline Watch:
Nice!!!
Wonder where Gen "Chesty" Puller is today?
Hoo Ah!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

1985 6309-7040 On Canvas, she's old as me...








​


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

7t32-7c20 from 1995.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## thefruitbar (Aug 23, 2014)

RogerP said:


> This happened today:


You're a lucky man RogerP


----------



## Skim_Milk (Aug 9, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> 1985 6309-7040 On Canvas, she's old as me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is such a great combo!


----------



## xraytech (Dec 28, 2017)

My pair of 6139-6002


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Skim_Milk said:


> this is such a great combo!


Thanks my friend!

Tapawatch


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Old Pulsar ( Seiko)


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

thefruitbar said:


> You're a lucky man RogerP


Thank you sir - I am fortunate indeed to have this one.


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

This one always puts a smile on my face.


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

It's always impressive to see the difference a new old stock crystal makes...

















Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

Black/Blue Bullhead for me ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

My 21st birthday present in 1978 
40 years, never been serviced. Runs perfectly .
I love this watch with all my dings and scratches.
36mm of stainless steel loveliness


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

Today its my trusty 7002-700A. I just installed a domed crystal on it. Did it myself again!


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

1968(?) 6117-8002


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

Beat up 6139
All functions still working and I like the look of it as it is









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## trhall (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

Pogue









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

Two of them 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

A little Monaco action.


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

I purchased this watch new in 1989 after enlisting in the military. I call it my first real watch.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Iosono (Sep 12, 2014)

Here's Seiko 5 from my grandfather, I think it's more than 30 years old...


----------



## teraih (May 1, 2014)

the king


----------



## ttommywatches (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

USA Time Zones









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I spent a weekend blind-regulating this rare 6660-7000 flat on my table only to realize how different it ran on the wrist with the body heat, activity level, and varying positions. One more tap of the regulator lever tonight should do it!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## sillo38 (Nov 10, 2014)

Picked this 45-8010 on a recent trip to Tokyo


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

Ill post it here also.. and waiting for panda at the service.. 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

borozgb said:


> Ill post it here also.. and waiting for panda at the service..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Scuba. I found out that there are a few other Scuba models. Here's mine. The S800.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

allkindsofwatches1 said:


> Nice Scuba. I found out that there are a few other Scuba models. Here's mine. The S800.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx! There are a few, saw them too.. your is nice too! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Recently acquired these 2
M158-5000 World Timer
M158-5029









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

Wearing the heck out of this one.


----------



## Ianperry (Mar 28, 2018)

My 1st Seiko. Purchased in 74. Christ am I that old?


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Well I've been searching a _long_ time for one of these and it's not even a watch.... Prices were always out of whack but one day it was mildly affordable so I went for it:

Yup...and old worn down Seiko box. While I know boxes are not everyone's fancy this one is rare....








And a bit trapezodial on the lower leaf.








OK...here's the reason why it's hard to find:








Because it's for my King Seiko 49999 Chronometer, which I've had for a while:








Here's a side shot:








Even picked up a custom modern Japan-made display caseback so I could make sure I didn't break the impossible to replace hacking lever:








Caseback dates it to Decmber 1963:








Obligatory wrist shot:








But wait, there's more...the seller also had the external cardboard box sold separately...will need a bit of repair: 








But it does leave a place the the Chronometer certificate (not original to my watch but found separately):








Well, my vintage grail finally has a home to stay in.

And even more interesting is that when it rains, it pours...I managed to snag yet another box mismatched with a different watch a couple weeks later. This time it didn't have the inner velvet insert, but it gives my Seikomatic 6245-9000 Chronometer a home:








And a place for the certificate:








Thanks for viewing!

-Brian


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

^^^ Spectacular!


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
______________


----------



## bokaba (Jul 19, 2015)

DX 6106-7720 (1970s) with 17 jewels and hacking.


----------



## kissmywhat (Jan 18, 2016)

It's good to be King


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Recently get this serviced at Seiko service center. They do a quick job but that did not pay much attention to the fit and finish. They somehow totally destroyed my original day wheel. I have to straighten the dial feet, put in a new day wheel, reinstall the dial, refitted with NOS hands and refinished the case. Got the DiModell rally strap yesterday. Finally I can enjoy it now.


----------



## hasnon (Sep 26, 2017)

Seiko 6458-600A from 1983.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

6139 in the nature.. 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm still wearing this M159-5028 from 1977.

B&W helps to hide it's age...









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## NoTimeToLose (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## SdSl (Oct 20, 2012)

Got this LM (5606 8060) recently. Its got a vibrant blue dial with sunburst pattern and iridescence 

















Had a hard time catching the various colour flavours and the faceted crystal


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

7548-700A







Marcelo
______________


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

One of my favourites from the 90's the Titanium monoblock kinetic SBCW003

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Put this on again after a couple of months...

40+ yo and although a bit scuffed and worse for wear it's running at +0.3 s/d

Seiko M159-5028









Sent from my SM-G960F using DeX


----------



## tanksndudes (Sep 9, 2016)

Because I am a poor man, I have long coveted the 7005-8052, the "poor man's 62MAS," as it's often called. A few days ago I snagged this dreamboat from the sales forum and it arrived today. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Florent (Dec 28, 2016)

Here it is ! King Seiko 44-9990 from 1966.


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

World time..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

My panda..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

Vintage grail. Sublime.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

Seiko one pusher chrono 5717-8990


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
___________


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

View attachment 13148805

Marcelo
___________


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

June '70, the last "proof" dial Pogue..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## arcturus (Mar 19, 2009)

this is awesome! There's a reason the 70s were fantastic.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

I happen to be wearing this one from 1975 today. Just had it serviced and it is running like a champ.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Rissei (Jul 23, 2015)

Finally got a picture of all my divers....


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Rissei said:


> Finally got a picture of all my divers....


Nicely done! :-!

Have a favorite?


----------



## ashtonandsanders (Feb 14, 2018)

Can anyone help me identify my seiko? Just picked it up at an antique shop for $20 and hoping it’s not a fake! Can’t find it anywhere online..


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

ashtonandsanders said:


> ...picked it up at an antique shop for $20 and hoping it's not a fake!


Too bad. Maybe the case-back is real, but I doubt any other parts are. Probably not even the movement is Seiko, the day/date wheels look wrong.

- Thomas


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.



ashtonandsanders said:


> ...picked it up at an antique shop for $20 and hoping it's not a fake!


Too bad. Maybe the case-back is real, but I doubt any other parts are. Probably not even the movement is Seiko, the day/date wheels look wrong.

- Thomas


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

ashtonandsanders said:


> Can anyone help me identify my seiko? Just picked it up at an antique shop for $20 and hoping it's not a fake! Can't find it anywhere online..


Bracelet says 'made in Hong Kong', case back 'water resistan'? Not so promising. $20 is luckily not too much.


----------



## ashtonandsanders (Feb 14, 2018)

Thanks, I figured as much after sitting with it for a bit after posting... impulse last minute buy and $20 isn’t too bad so no biggie. Cool little frankenwatch nonetheless 😉


----------



## Rissei (Jul 23, 2015)

Horoticus said:


> Nicely done! :-!
> 
> Have a favorite?


For owning, 6159-7000.

For wearing daily, Golden Tuna.

If I had to just own one, Grandfather!


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Just picked this up from an old watch store...


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

nsx_23 said:


> Just picked this up from an old watch store...


Great piece! What year is it from and did you get it for a great price? Did the store know it was selling a GS or a 'regular' Seiko?


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

TagTime said:


> Great piece! What year is it from and did you get it for a great price? Did the store know it was selling a GS or a 'regular' Seiko?


Thanks! I am not sure on year as I haven't had a chance to open the caseback, but from what i have seen online it should be a fairly early model with the markings on the dial. I wish there was more info out there, and I haven't seen many 61GS with a black dial.

I think the store knew it was something a bit more special, but what they wanted for it wasn't expensive and as it had been sitting there for a while (i had previously had a look at it) i managed to knock off a fair bit from the asking price. Seems anything with a seiko on it is hard to sell for these stores.

The watch runs about +4/5s a day....very impressive for such an old watch. Runs better than the 8L35 in my SLA lol.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

My BMBY 6139-6002..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## tx94 (Mar 21, 2015)

Yesterday's sunset with my Seiko 2220. These days i'm wearing it again after several months.


----------



## tx94 (Mar 21, 2015)

...


----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

1978 Seiko auto. My 21st birthday present.


----------



## oldrock427 (Feb 20, 2018)

1977 (Nov) 6309


----------



## Phil_ (May 22, 2018)

Morning gents, here is one of mine, Seikomatic from December 67


----------



## Phil_ (May 22, 2018)

Sorry for the double post


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Gemeinagent (Jan 26, 2015)

7548-700H from March 1978


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)




----------



## sammysy (Jan 28, 2009)

A recent shot of all the seikos in one place.


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

Almost NOS Navigator Timer..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## dexter_morgan (Jul 8, 2011)

My 7548


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

My hibeat 5626-7099










And my 6309 from 1984 (with Swiss friend)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gemeinagent (Jan 26, 2015)

1969 "Pulsations" Chrono cal. 6139


----------



## watchesoff (Nov 16, 2014)

My favourite King Seiko, the 4502-8010 Superior Chronometer, true Hi-Beat. Still ticking away at 10 beats p/s and keeping good time.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Wearing my 6306-8010. Guess what color my ball cap is today!


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Lisgan said:


> My favourite King Seiko, the 4502-8010 Superior Chronometer, true Hi-Beat. Still ticking away at 10 beats p/s and keeping good time.
> 
> View attachment 13164311


Great capture of impressive watch!


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

dexter_morgan said:


> My 7548


Nice to see these guys are still ticking.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Seiko M159-5029 from '77.

Apparently Steve Jobs is rumoured to have had one similar...










#GoTiges

Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

SEIKO 6458-6000 mid-size 38mm 1983 Kanji b-)


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

6309 from 1981









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

6106-6430









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

prinzaugsburg said:


> 1978 Seiko auto. My 21st birthday present.


Don't take this the wrong way, but you look much older than 21. Nice to get a vintage watch for your birthday, though.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

ashtonandsanders said:


> Thanks, I figured as much after sitting with it for a bit after posting... impulse last minute buy and $20 isn't too bad so no biggie. Cool little frankenwatch nonetheless ?


If you've ever wanted to try your hand at amateur watchmaking, you have your first victim.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

I never gave a proper post in this thread for my "grail", a 6139 from February 1969, making it one of the first automatic chronographs ever made. The bracelet is compromised so I wear this on a strap. Love the blue dial.


----------



## MiDirtyBastard (Apr 29, 2016)

Always wanted a grey King!


----------



## allkindsofwatches1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Finally 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Second day in a row for the old guys. Seiko Helmet 6139-7100 from 1977. Others call it the Stormtrooper. I call it retro cool. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Seiko 7006- 5010R 1974-76


----------



## elbluemen (Mar 13, 2018)

Have birth year/month 6309, a speedtimer thats being serviced at the moment and this bellmatic I picked up today at fleamarket










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShanRob (Feb 22, 2018)

new friend, old friend.
1965 7606 sportsmatic with that funny button date changer.
new one is an SSB091









old friend, new friend.
1987 6309 with 6105 dial and LCBI bezel insert
new one is an SBBN031


----------



## ShanRob (Feb 22, 2018)

duplicate post. soz.


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

I was 21 in 1978 and this was my 21st birthday present from my parents. 
Hope that explains it better Mr. rfortson


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

Some of my vintage Seikos with interesting dial textures...

*1974 Seiko LordMatic 5606-7330*









Click for *Big Image*

*1974 Seiko LordMatic 5606-7351*









Click for *Big Image*

*1968 Seikomatic-P 5106-7010*









Click for *Big Image*

*1967 Seikomatic-P 5106-8010*









Click for *Big Image*

*1972 Seiko LordMatic 5626-7150*









Click for *Big Image*

*1974 Seiko DX 6106-7759*









Click for *Big Image*

*1975 Seiko DX 6106-7729*









Click for *Big Image*

*1975 Seiko DX 6106-8749*









Click for *Big Image*

*1973 Seiko VANAC 5626-723A*









Click for *Big Image*

*1973 Seiko ADVAN 7019-7230*









Click for *Big Image*

*1971 King Seiko 4502-7001*









Click for *Big Image*

*1974 Seiko LordMatic 5606-7310*









Click for *Big Image*

*1969 Seikomatic-P 5106-7030*









Click for *Big Image*

*1967 Seikomatic-P 5106-8010*









Click for *Big Image*​
Just some! :-d

- Thomas

.


----------



## Peru Alpaca Yarn and Text (May 25, 2018)

Seiko 5 family whatch. I bought this whatch from Peru ,one of the jewelery workshops.


----------



## SeanoftheDead516 (Jun 11, 2016)

Not sure what it is but it was my dad's and surprisingly it fits my wrist perfectly. I need to have it serviced and repaired. It runs but I don't know how well and the crown stem is broken, but I really do enjoy it. Just wish I could wear it.

If anyone knows what it is please let me know. I've looked and looked but can't find it anywhere online.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

elbluemen said:


> Have birth year/month 6309, a speedtimer thats being serviced at the moment and this bellmatic I picked up today at fleamarket
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such timeless design. Seiko of late 70s and early 80s can last forever.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

ThomasH,
You have one hell of collection!
All of them look special and interesting. Modern Recraft do not go to same level as old Seiko was.


----------



## MagnusSE (May 31, 2018)

Seiko SQ 3003 4823-5019T 1976. 8$ flea market find ⌚😊


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

THE Professional...


----------



## Gemeinagent (Jan 26, 2015)

50 year old "Poor Man's Mido Commander":


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

6309-7040 from '80.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## beefeater (May 18, 2015)

Seiko Navigator Timer kind of day...









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Gemeinagent (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## Lukavalentine (Apr 26, 2018)

4006-7012 on blue suede 😉


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

7548-700B Dec 1980


----------



## eduardo.saez.1848 (Apr 11, 2017)

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Dtcrobin (May 25, 2018)

Posted it allready in different thread. This one is my fathers. I showed him my Sla017, hè went upstairs and got this old Seiko he uswd to wear when I was a kid. Same dial as my sla;-). Today I found an original crystal on eBay!
I will have it serviced and cleaned, allthough it seems to run ok.


----------



## davidrrd (May 17, 2017)

Dtcrobin said:


> Posted it allready in different thread. This one is my fathers. I showed him my Sla017, hè went upstairs and got this old Seiko he uswd to wear when I was a kid. Same dial as my sla;-). Today I found an original crystal on eBay!
> I will have it serviced and cleaned, allthough it seems to run ok.


It totally deserves a total lifting! 
Nice to have them together and keep up the family heritage! 
(Got recently a couple of watches that my father gave me that belonged to my mother. A Seiko SX among them)

Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

First King Seiko


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

@jpfwatch, that looks fantastic. Great condition. What year is it? It looks like it would be wonderfully versatile for strap changes.


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

Sir-Guy said:


> @jpfwatch, that looks fantastic. Great condition. What year is it? It looks like it would be wonderfully versatile for strap changes.


Thanks Sir-Guy, I don't know the age of the watch.
Normally I check the production date with Watchsleuth but this watch does not have a case number on the outside. 
It has the code J14102E inside the case back
The number on the dial is KSJ14S-438. 
I know these watches were produced until 1964.
Here is a picture of the movement from the original seller:


----------



## Gemeinagent (Jan 26, 2015)

1982


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

5606-8031 ~1975 still going strong


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

My first King Seiko. Picked this on up for just under $300. Finally get around to rework the case and service it. My new favorite!


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

First day with my new Pogue! Man this thing wears terrifically


----------



## rajansok (Apr 3, 2018)

Just thought I'd share my first vintage Seiko purchase that came in a few days ago: Seiko Sportsmatic 6619-8060! Came across a similar model in the archives of Theo & Harris and was lucky enough to find this on eBay for just $65. Not the greatest condition but the movement/date seems to be working fine (except for a lacking power reserve, so definitely hoping to get this serviced at some point). Happy to take any tips on how to improve the crystal - I'm assuming polywatch but pretty new to collecting/watches in general and open to any advice. Looking forward to putting this on a strap!


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Less common Jan 1973 King Seiko 5626-7170 Chronometer with NOS faceted crystal and original bracelet:

















Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## hasnon (Sep 26, 2017)

hi_bri said:


> Less common Jan 1973 King Seiko 5626-7170 Chronometer with NOS faceted crystal and original bracelet:
> 
> View attachment 13202769
> 
> ...


That bracelet... beautiful piece mate!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

The blue houndstooth dial surelooks great in the Golden Hour!









Case reference 6406-8010 (I don't know the dial reference.)


----------



## dmnc (Sep 20, 2015)

Just got a couple of LordMatics back from service.

There was some difficulty with the crystal swap and getting the bezel off. Anyone know if there is a special tool or such?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

hi_bri said:


> Less common Jan 1973 King Seiko 5626-7170 Chronometer with NOS faceted crystal and original bracelet:
> 
> View attachment 13202769
> 
> ...


Such a beauty !


----------



## nish99 (Aug 29, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yorknobby (Jan 26, 2018)

I've got a thing for these old electronics









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

My newest edition, 6139-6005, full service and like new, good for another 47 years


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

My first proper vintage, and it's a Seiko. Currently getting serviced. Should be back soon so hopefully I can post updated shots. I didn't save my timings, but I think it was no more than - or + 10 sec a day.
This is what it looked like when it arrived. 


__
https://flic.kr/p/Heec5b


__
https://flic.kr/p/25iise3


__
https://flic.kr/p/FGJ1bc


__
https://flic.kr/p/25iis6h


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

MDT IT said:


> View attachment 13214509


Nice!


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Despite not liking gold watches, this one's a keeper since it's birth year, birth month (Dec 73) for me:

















A decent shaped gold plate Seiko V.F.A. Quartz 3923-502B Flashing LED. Keeping decent time but it's gonna eat up my SR44W batteries...takes two and devours them yearly.

-Brian


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedyan (May 31, 2018)

Got this baby recently. King Seiko 5625-7110 in pretty decent condition regarding this is a 45 years old watch. It's also a wonderfull time keeper at 0 +3sec/day.
I love it!
I might be the only dude on the planete who put a nato on a King Seiko.


----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

26 year old 7002









Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## trhall (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

That is a sweet looking watch, 4006 mvmt, never seen one before, different from the bellmatic?


----------



## trhall (Sep 8, 2012)

Seabee1 said:


> That is a sweet looking watch, 4006 mvmt, never seen one before, different from the bellmatic?


It's a variant that looks more professional, including no lume. It has the same features. I have it and a regular Bellmatic. Love them!


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Monaco I wore today. Great watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skx042 (Mar 8, 2018)

Double post deleted


----------



## skx042 (Mar 8, 2018)

Seiko 7a28-702a from around 1980:

View attachment 13226287


Seiko Sea Lion M55 from around 1960:

View attachment 13226291


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Is 1978 old enough?

M158-5009
World Timer










Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## hasnon (Sep 26, 2017)

A133-5009 from 1978, purchased from a forum member. Very cool.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## m_cukman (Apr 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gemeinagent (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## DriveTooFast (Apr 13, 2018)

My latest acquisition: the 7A38 7270 aka the Seiko Speedmaster


----------



## trhall (Sep 8, 2012)

Both pickups from Seth @ HCV...


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Seiko 6139.


----------



## Gemeinagent (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
___________


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

My father's Speed Timer that he picked up on his 1975 honeymoon. This watch has been through a lot and it shows. New strap from Cheapest NATO Straps came in for it, so It is getting some air today.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
___________


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Rare teal dial King Seiko 5246-6060 Special Chronometer. Argued to be one of the few King Seiko movements that were meant to meet or exceed a Grand Seiko.

Sadly it's near impossible to find a pristine crystal (this one is incorrect)... I'll live with swapping it out with a flat crystal.

























Also hard to match this one with a strap...currently have it matched up with metal.

Cheers,

Brian


----------



## Daytight (Jun 22, 2018)

Hey folks, new to the forum. Just beginning to get the watch bug. I know I violated 1000 rules restoring my first watch, but don’t care. It was my Dad’s given to him Mom in 1978. I will never part with it, not that it’s valuable. I wanted to restore it to something I liked without replacing any pieces. Hadn’t run in 20 years. It had the diamond cut crystal face, but he had damaged it to the point I could barely see the dial. Many hours of sanding and buffing later, the face is now fairly smooth, although of course I lost the original angles of the face. I think it’s the original band, which was a wadded mess when I started on it.


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi all
Just back from picking up my King Seiko 45-7001. New glass and stem. Very happy with it.


__
https://flic.kr/p/28mDPvu


__
https://flic.kr/p/28mDPFQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/28mDPbm


__
https://flic.kr/p/27kujeh


__
https://flic.kr/p/27kuiJu


__
https://flic.kr/p/27kuhLh


----------



## gazsa123 (Jun 22, 2018)

Hi! 
I recently got this old Seiko 5 automatic.. Anybody know something about it? I can't find unfortunately too much about it online.
Thank you 😎


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.


Pretty sure it's a fake dial. <|


Was the seller from India, perhaps? ;-)


- Thomas


.


----------



## gazsa123 (Jun 22, 2018)

I don't know if it is an Indian seller but yeah unfortunately the days are in English and Indian I think..ill open it to see what's inside 😎 thanks for getting back to me.
-Gabor

After opening that's what I can see.


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

40 year old watch, still going, nice and light too.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
____________


----------



## Blue Note (Oct 15, 2016)

1973 100% original 6139-6005 Pogue. Just had it serviced by a watch maker / repair shop near me in CT. I had planned to use Spencer Klein in CO but he isn't taking repair orders now with a year plus of work backed up. My local guy did a fine job in only 3-4 weeks. I'm happy.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

1979









Sent from my SM-N960F DeX


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

6309








Marcelo
_______________


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Another wrist shot of my teal dial KS Special 5246-6060. Swapped out for a flat Seiko crystal so I can finally appreciate the dial:









It definitely wears smaller than the more common KS 5626-7040 Chronometer which I have here side by side on a KS bracelet:









Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

hi_bri said:


> Another wrist shot of my teal dial KS Special 5246-6060. Swapped out for a flat Seiko crystal so I can finally appreciate the dial:
> 
> View attachment 13259261
> 
> ...


Blue one is magnificent !


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

That's a beautiful example. Most of the gold King Seikos I see look pretty tatty for some reason, but that one is beautiful.



slideit said:


> Hi all
> Just back from picking up my King Seiko 45-7001. New glass and stem. Very happy with it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## trhall (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## viducce (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

trhall said:


>


Yes! And good day....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

My penchant for 7548 & 6309 divers.

Top left is my original 7548 purchased new in 1981 on its Z199 (full length)

Slowly but surely moving them all onto Uncle Seiko Z199's


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
___________


----------



## Donval (Jun 28, 2018)

This SEIKO 5 has been a present to me from my late grandfather. He was a WWII veteran, a Mercedes race driver in Germany and a trully wonderful person. 
I know very little about watches and so far haven’t been able to find anything about this watch online. If anyone could give me some details i would be gratefull.


----------



## _Keith_ (Dec 13, 2017)

Seiko Bell-Matic 4006-6020 27 Jewels from January 1970.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

1974
montage 5216 BlackCat by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

1974
montage 5216 BlackCat by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Posted before, but wearing this Monaco today









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

The story..


----------



## VintageChris (Oct 5, 2016)

'75 Lord Matic









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_________________


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Gemeinagent (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## MidnightBeggar (Feb 11, 2018)

My favorite 6139...


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

Thats a great watch and condition @MidnightBeggar
Definitely one of my favourites, yet to catch one


----------



## MidnightBeggar (Feb 11, 2018)

Thank you @m84! Was keeping my eye out for one for about a year. This was the nicest example of the reference I'd ever seen come up so I jumped at it.


----------



## mgladman (Mar 22, 2018)

1969 Rally Diver on crazy custom notched blue stingray strap by Aaron Bespoke!!


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

1980 6309-7049









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## trhall (Sep 8, 2012)

1969 Lord Matic 5606-7000


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

And after










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasnon (Sep 26, 2017)

Seiko D409 from 1983 and my lunch today 









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

glengoyne17 said:


> And after
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, beautifully done and great piece to wear now.


----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## trhall (Sep 8, 2012)

1977 7025-8099


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Think this is an old, modded SKX021

View attachment 13286349


View attachment 13286353


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Wore this all afternoon until a few minutes ago.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Rocking this again today. 44-9990 from 1967.


----------



## VintageChris (Oct 5, 2016)

ffnc1020 said:


> Rocking this again today. 44-9990 from 1967.


What size is this case? It looks pretty large for a vintage dressy piece.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

VintageChris said:


> What size is this case? It looks pretty large for a vintage dressy piece.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


It's 36.5mm. Close up phone camera makes it look bigger than it is, plus my wrist is on 50mm wide.

Maybe it'll look smaller in this picture?


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

From 1975...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

hasnon said:


> Seiko D409 from 1983 and my lunch today


I have one too! (Old photo)


----------



## hasnon (Sep 26, 2017)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I have one too! (Old photo)


Fun watch isn't it! Just oozes 80's vibes

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

not that vintage at all


----------



## Cedyan (May 31, 2018)

The new old one!








King Seiko little collection!


----------



## MrPresmatic (Jul 14, 2018)

69/70 PRESMATIC 30 Jewel Hi Beat


----------



## MarceloTK (Jul 21, 2010)

This one was my grandpa's watch









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Well Thomas climbed the peak last year so I figured I needed to make the expedition too....

All four summits of the 8F56 Titanium Alpinist:









Obligatory wrist shots from easiest to find to hardest to find:

SBJC021 full lume cream dial - seems to pop up quite a bit on eBay and YJ (though not always with reasonable prices):









SBJC019 black dial:









SBJC031 cream dial - this was my last one to find as it does not appear very often. Sold only with strap, no bracelet- lume only on hands/hour markers:









SBJC023 SSASS Limited Edition 500 - the hardest to find and I lucked out early on as the prices seem to continue to escalate:









I believe this is what a box set should be like. This was for my SSASS. The red/white/blue tag probably doesn't belong as it came from my SSASS Landtrek, but I threw it in the box for safekeeping:









Hope a few others can summit the peak!

Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## Falconett (May 25, 2018)

Not as pretty as a few others here, but just picked this Seiko 5 Sports 6119-8130. In rough shape but feeling it. From August of 1978









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

6306-7000


----------



## tritium.hands (Sep 14, 2017)

My 61GS is saying Hi!


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

Just grabbed my first vintage Seiko. Going to send it out for service this week. Need to pick myself up at least a 6309 and a King Seiko now.


----------



## ray_man (Jul 15, 2018)

Hi.
I got this Seiko Champion Calendar 860. But i cant find any information on it, it has a 21jewel 7622a movement. And the back on it has Japanese text, no numbers.

I hope you guys can help me find information or know something about my watch 🙂


----------



## ray_man (Jul 15, 2018)

Seiko 7A38-7069 from 1984 in good condition 🙂


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Just picked up this UFO and had it serviced. 6138-0011 from February 1971.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

rfortson said:


> Just picked up this UFO and had it serviced. 6138-0011 from February 1971.
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Congrats! That UFO is really cool.


----------



## jandohnal (Jul 30, 2014)

amount of patina on dial and hands on the UFO is just perfect. amazing piece.

i have couple of vintage seikos, but this weekdater is my most favorite (and perhaps older) one. not sure if they are according to reference (didn't found any model with lumi) but i love them anyway 
View attachment 13313589


----------



## tritium.hands (Sep 14, 2017)

Those vintage chronographs seems to gain more and more popularity. This yellow Pogue a few posts earlier is also a stunner.


----------



## tritium.hands (Sep 14, 2017)

Now my vintage 56GS in overall super fine condition


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

jandohnal said:


> amount of patina on dial and hands on the UFO is just perfect. amazing piece.
> 
> i have couple of vintage seikos, but this weekdater is my most favorite (and perhaps older) one. not sure if they are according to reference (didn't found any model with lumi) but i love them anyway
> View attachment 13313589


Thanks, and welcome to the forum! I'd love to see your weekdater, but it's not showing up for me.


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

Seikomatic 8325-8000 on perlon strap:


----------



## TgeekB (Nov 1, 2015)

tritium.hands said:


> Now my vintage 56GS in overall super fine condition
> 
> View attachment 13314171
> 
> ...


Looks great!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Fantastic!


hi_bri said:


> Well I've been searching a _long_ time for one of these and it's not even a watch.... Prices were always out of whack but one day it was mildly affordable so I went for it:
> 
> Yup...and old worn down Seiko box. While I know boxes are not everyone's fancy this one is rare....
> View attachment 13021373
> ...


----------



## jandohnal (Jul 30, 2014)

rfortson said:


> Thanks, and welcome to the forum! I'd love to see your weekdater, but it's not showing up for me.


ok, one more try  now linked remotely...


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

jandohnal said:


> ok, one more try  now linked remotely...


Nice! That was worth the wait. Beautiful watch and nice photo!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## gpb1111 (Aug 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

King Seiko 4502-7000:


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Still accessorizing my King Seiko Special 5246-6060 Teal Official Chronometer. This time with a teal leather strap. The case wears small so it needs a bit more wrist presence:









Keeping an eye out for the original faceted crystal...

Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

hi_bri said:


> Still accessorizing my King Seiko Special 5246-6060 Teal Official Chronometer. This time with a teal leather strap. The case wears small so it needs a bit more wrist presence:
> 
> View attachment 13357923
> 
> ...


What a beauty !


----------



## FutagoWatch (Mar 25, 2018)

What year makes it vintage? 80s? Or 70s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

pretty


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

watchvvs said:


> What year makes it vintage? 80s? Or 70s
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On a previous post I had a pic of the caseback. It dates to November 1972.

Unfortunately I can't find any catalogue pic of the watch. I'm not sure if it was released on a bracelet or just a strap.

-Brian


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
__________________


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Just got home to unwrap my birth year '75 Willard and Brown Bullhead. Lost for words.

6105-8110 is on Seiko waffle. Additional straps are NOS Stelux H-link, WJean waffle, tyre tread and chocolate bar.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

6309-7049







Marcelo
__________


----------



## MiDirtyBastard (Apr 29, 2016)

That is a killer combo, well done. Did you make the strap?


----------



## trhall (Sep 8, 2012)

1975 6109-8009-P


----------



## tgsavel (Jul 23, 2018)

mms said:


> 6309-7049
> View attachment 13370897
> 
> Marcelo
> __________


Amazing condition, Wow! #1 seiko in my book.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

tgsavel said:


> Amazing condition, Wow! #1 seiko in my book.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks !!!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

trhall said:


> 1975 6109-8009-P


Dang, that is clean!


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

What about this one. 7006-5010R early 70s


----------



## Phil_ (May 22, 2018)

One if my vintage ones. Fully serviced, keeping excellent time.


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

The watch pleases and it is most important


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

The watch pleases and it is most important


----------



## NicoD (Jun 8, 2017)

The one sitting on my wrist today. It was difficult for me to part from my SLA017 for the day, but glad I did it


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Monaco.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

NicoD said:


> The one sitting on my wrist today. It was difficult for me to part from my SLA017 for the day, but glad I did it
> 
> View attachment 13379295
> 
> ...


The classic Seiko design language case and dial. Beautiful!

- - - Updated - - -



NicoD said:


> The one sitting on my wrist today. It was difficult for me to part from my SLA017 for the day, but glad I did it
> 
> View attachment 13379295
> 
> ...


The classic Seiko design language case and dial. Beautiful!


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

trameline said:


> What about this one. 7006-5010R early 70s


George Clinton approves!


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

KS 4502-7001 with updated clear caseback
This will be getting a lot more wrist time with original caseback stored in a safe place away from any possible damage 









Sent from my SLA-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amplituder (Oct 29, 2016)

October 1970.


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

Marrin said:


> KS 4502-7001 with updated clear caseback
> This will be getting a lot more wrist time with original caseback stored in a safe place away from any possible damage
> 
> 
> ...


I love this caseback. Where did you get it? Also love that your movement is chronometer certified!


----------



## Marrin (Feb 8, 2011)

haejuk said:


> I love this caseback. Where did you get it? Also love that your movement is chronometer certified!


I got it from Yahoo auctions Japan

Sent from my SLA-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## dmnc (Sep 20, 2015)

8305 on Barton silicone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Amplituder said:


> October 1970.
> View attachment 13381155
> 
> 
> Love it!


----------



## Phil_ (May 22, 2018)

November 65 on croc.









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## tgsavel (Jul 23, 2018)

My '77 6309 with a custom 3D printed guard.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Recent vintage SNZH51J


----------



## Amplituder (Oct 29, 2016)

December 1971.


----------



## trhall (Sep 8, 2012)

Seiko 5606-7000 Lord Matic 1969


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

6100-8000 earlier today


----------



## Cedyan (May 31, 2018)

Some new natos for my King Seikos!


----------



## ga.ctm5 (Sep 26, 2015)

The 1st King Seiko from Daini Seikosha









Gửi từ SM-G928F của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

tgsavel said:


> My '77 6309 with a custom 3D printed guard.


i'm sorry, that looks really weird. is there some historical precedence for this look?


----------



## tgsavel (Jul 23, 2018)

cave diver said:


> i'm sorry, that looks really weird. is there some historical precedence for this look?


No, just a custom 3D printed protector - for when I'm working in the workshop.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tgsavel (Jul 23, 2018)

tgsavel said:


> No, just a custom 3D printed protector - for when I'm working in the workshop.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Final look - when I need temporary protection - and don't want it in my back pocket! I'm thrilled.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
______________


----------



## MarceloTK (Jul 21, 2010)

Recently serviced, now losing less than 20s a day. Perfect!









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## sillo38 (Nov 10, 2014)

Just got back from a weekend in Maine and had this waiting for me...




























Now I just gotta hunt down the proper bracelet.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

7006-5010R


----------



## RuggerAl (Dec 18, 2014)

Per watchsleuth.com/seikodatefinder - June 1975 Bell-Matic 4006-6031

It fogs when it's hot, so this is a fall - spring wearer. Such a joy, love the dial.


----------



## hasnon (Sep 26, 2017)

Couple of gold beauties. C359 and 2220.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

RuggerAl said:


> Per watchsleuth.com/seikodatefinder - June 1975 Bell-Matic 4006-6031
> 
> It fogs when it's hot, so this is a fall - spring wearer. Such a joy, love the dial.


Nice Bellmatic. If the fog is internal, I'd get it serviced. 
Love the coffin link bracelet!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

An early era (70s) Seiko Quartz QZ with 3 choices for the day (blue/ black English and Kanji) and textured blue dial.

Reading on its history, I was quite surprised that during its release, this and the rest of its QT and QR cousins were priced more than 2x that of a Kakume, Panda, Navigator, 61MC, and Lord Marvel. And almost the same with the 56GA Grand Seikos.

These Quartz were lording it way back then.









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crawdaddy (Aug 24, 2018)

July 1971 Pogue. Handed down to me from my late uncle. All in working order


----------



## rene.r (Feb 5, 2016)

7123-8420-P










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeikkiL (Jul 26, 2018)

Today received my latest two oldies: 6139-6013 and 6139-7020.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

My vintage JDM (and hard to come by) Seiko Quartz Divers 7548-700C and 6458-600A.
These two are dated 1981









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

DonJ53 said:


> View attachment 13428965
> View attachment 13428969


I find myself in the presence of greatness. Where next?


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

RuggerAl said:


> Per watchsleuth.com/seikodatefinder - June 1975 Bell-Matic 4006-6031
> 
> It fogs when it's hot, so this is a fall - spring wearer. Such a joy, love the dial.


I must say, that yours is a beautiful specimen.

Its brother from another mother... AND on a coffin bracelet!


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

J13080 from 1963.


----------



## katfromTN (Dec 31, 2017)

Does 1996 count? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchesoff (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't see this one too often, bought it from the sales forum a couple of years ago. The Seiko Calendar 7019-6070!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

6309-7040 Suwa Turtle.

The serial of this beauty dates back to my birth month and birth year. S-W-E-E-T









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Acidstain (Jul 28, 2018)

Just in today. Previous owner never had it serviced. (Forgot to ask him how long he’s had it.) but so far after 4 hours it’s keeping perfect time. Don’t mind the day and date, i haven’t set it yet.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

6306
__________








Marcelo
______________


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

My first vintage Seiko, and a birth year piece. Just dipping my toe with this one before I dive in feet first because I've definitely been bit by the bug. I've spent the better part of the last couple of weeks finding out as much as I can, but it can be a bit daunting. I'd like to start a small collection of these, mostly focusing on my birth year (1976), as there are so many great Seiko pieces from that era. I'm particularly taken with 6138's, but I also quite like many of the 6139's (I want a Pogue of course), and I really am just interested in anything from 1976 with a distinctive/fun design and dial.

Experts feel free to chime in with any mistakes I made with this one, as this is a learning experience for me.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Knives and Lint said:


> My first vintage Seiko, and a birth year piece. Just dipping my toe with this one before I dive in feet first because I've definitely been bit by the bug. I've spent the better part of the last couple of weeks finding out as much as I can, but it can be a bit daunting. I'd like to start a small collection of these, mostly focusing on my birth year (1976), as there are so many great Seiko pieces from that era. I'm particularly taken with 6138's, but I also quite like many of the 6139's (I want a Pogue of course), and I really am just interested in anything from 1976 with a distinctive/fun design and dial.
> 
> Experts feel free to chime in with any mistakes I made with this one, as this is a learning experience for me.
> 
> ...


Stunning piece!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

mms said:


> 6306


Nice! Here is my dive-adjacent, non-Actus, 6306-8010.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_____________


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

My new arrival on the wrist 6306-7001...


----------



## ChrisVan (Dec 26, 2015)

These are all such lovely pieces!


----------



## hasnon (Sep 26, 2017)

Put the 6458 on a nice vintage Seiko beads of rice. Wears like a dream









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

Seiko Lordmatic 5605-5000


----------



## toscana33 (May 23, 2018)

double post


----------



## toscana33 (May 23, 2018)

My 6138 which I've owned since it was new.


----------



## Jbro3 (Jun 23, 2018)

If I’m ever in doubt of what to wear, this is my go to! Seiko 6309-7040 Turtle. Options with bracelet and NATO


----------



## Jbro3 (Jun 23, 2018)

My first every Vintage Seiko buy, was this stunning Bellmatic 4006-6031, I was even happier when I realised it came on its origional bracelet!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Early era Seiko Quartz QZ, with a beautiful blue dial. This is dated Dec '74.









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A JDM Seiko Quartz 7548-7000. This beauty just 
popped out of nowhere last year, and it's serial can be traced back to my birth month and year.









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Yet another pic of my KS Special 5246-6060 Teal Chronometer:

Anyhow, the most exciting advancement is finding a proper 3-faceted replacement crystal. It was not easy to find...









I keep tinkering with this one since I need to get it just right. It too bad there's no original catalogue pic of this watch as I'm convinced it was probably paired with a metal bracelet. It just doesn't look right on a strap.

Current it's on mesh old Technos sliding lock bracelet...but I've got my idea on what's the proper bracelet for it...stay tuned...

-Brian


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

toscana33 said:


> My 6138 which I've owned since it was new.
> View attachment 13443395


That's awesome! In great shape, too. How often do you have it serviced?

I found one of these on ebay and got it cleaned up and now it's one of my favorite watches. I love the look. I don't know why this one doesn't get more love.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Wearing this 6139-6005 "Pogue" from October 1977









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## PilotRuss (Dec 15, 2017)

Navigator Timer 6117-8000 made in 1969. Still ticking along nicely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Just picked this up out of Australia, birth year '76. What a cool watch. It looks good to my untrained eye but what say those with experience? Any red flags? It was sold to me as original except the bracelet and crystal (original crystal was provided).


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

The internal bezel is white not the yellow or bleached yellow that might be expected.
Does it rotate?


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

trott3r said:


> The internal bezel is white not the yellow or bleached yellow that might be expected.
> Does it rotate?


It is my understanding that this being the Australian version (AKA "Aussie Pouge") it originally came with a black internal bezel which is now bleached out, so I'm ok with that. It rotates smoothly and everything functions perfectly. My concern is the dial, but it really looks good to me, and I have checked it against the things I have read to look out for, but I am still quite the novice in this regard.


----------



## watchesoff (Nov 16, 2014)

Seiko DX from 1969. This 6106 powered watch was a mid tier brand linked to Seiko 5s, you can see some DX models which have 5 and DX on the dial. I think this depends on the age with later models showing both. As always with 60s/70s Seikos it's not totally clear to me


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

Thats in really nice condition. I picked one up for $7 at a junk sale. I couldn't see through the crystal when I got it. I tried buffing it out but it's definitely in need of a new one, mine is not as nice as yours.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

watchesoff said:


> Seiko DX from 1969. This 6106 powered watch was a mid tier brand linked to Seiko 5s, you can see some DX models which have 5 and DX on the dial. I think this depends on the age with later models showing both. As always with 60s/70s Seikos it's not totally clear to me
> 
> View attachment 13463943


Lovely vintage! Another Seiko in category i would of loved it made again!


----------



## watchesoff (Nov 16, 2014)

Nice, $7 is still a great deal!

I bought mine from a Japanese seller I knew on eBay. I think it's a drawer find, the case is unpolish and the crystal is mint - although it could be a replacement. They're great watches with a ton of variations. I love the sunburst dial on this one.



Tremec said:


> Thats in really nice condition. I picked one up for $7 at a junk sale. I couldn't see through the crystal when I got it. I tried buffing it out but it's definitely in need of a new one, mine is not as nice as yours.


----------



## watchesoff (Nov 16, 2014)

Exactly! There are so many gorgeous Seikos from this period that would be amazing reissues. The Bell-Matics especially. A modern mechanical Bell-Matic would be amazing. Not to mention a mechanical GMT. Seiko needs a sub $1k 6117-like GMT!



Rocket1991 said:


> Lovely vintage! Another Seiko in category i would of loved it made again!


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

watchesoff said:


> Exactly! There are so many gorgeous Seikos from this period that would be amazing reissues. The Bell-Matics especially. A modern mechanical Bell-Matic would be amazing. Not to mention a mechanical GMT. Seiko needs a sub $1k 6117-like GMT!


Totally agree!
Seiko doing well with recraft series but many of them on modern XL size side ... 
I looked at GMT kinetic and it is nice but not as composed as some older ones. The thing i like about older Seikos is hidden crown. Also weight. I saw 1980s Seiko quartz alarm (not original bell-matic but next thing) it so clean so timeless! I would love to see it again new, may be solar but thin and elegant as it used to be. 
When i was walking into store and looking at (rather dull) selection these recraft models stood up because they had character. Which definitely lacking in many contemporary designs. 
I really love to visit vintage Seiko thread. There are a lot of example of great Seikos. Simple but attractive. There is market for revised older models. It been proven many times. Every brand riding same theme now days. For Seiko with limitless examples in their catalogs it just pick and choose.


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

watchesoff said:


> Nice, $7 is still a great deal!
> 
> I bought mine from a Japanese seller I knew on eBay. I think it's a drawer find, the case is unpolish and the crystal is mint - although it could be a replacement. They're great watches with a ton of variations. I love the sunburst dial on this one.


The guy sets up a few tables once every couple of weeks. He's got boxes on top of boxes of old worn out watch cases, movements, bracelets and watch boxes. Sometimes he's got complete working watches. Looks like he's a retired watchmaker or he bought one or two out. He looked at the Seiko three times before pricing it at $7... such an odd number. Between the dial finish, the crosshairs on the dial and the crystal it's hard to read the time.


----------



## m_cukman (Apr 3, 2015)

Loving the Bull!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasnon (Sep 26, 2017)

Have been hunting this one for quite a while now! JDM 6139-8050. Now just have to find the original bracelet









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Knives and Lint said:


> It is my understanding that this being the Australian version (AKA "Aussie Pouge") it originally came with a black internal bezel which is now bleached out, so I'm ok with that. It rotates smoothly and everything functions perfectly. My concern is the dial, but it really looks good to me, and I have checked it against the things I have read to look out for, but I am still quite the novice in this regard.


Mine is a 77 and looks the same as yours. These older Seiko dials held up really well if there was no obvious abuse/water ingress.


----------



## jbowman (Sep 11, 2018)

Recently picked up this 1966 Seiko Sportsmatic (6619-8190)

Quite thrilled as I've been searching for some time!


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

jbowman said:


> Recently picked up this 1966 Seiko Sportsmatic (6619-8190)
> 
> Quite thrilled as I've been searching for some time!
> 
> View attachment 13470931


Nice watch and first post! Congratulations and welcome to the madness. :-!


----------



## jbowman (Sep 11, 2018)

Horoticus said:


> Nice watch and first post! Congratulations and welcome to the madness. :-!


Thanks! Long time viewer...a lot of good material here!

Here is one more from my small collection and one which gets a lot of wrist time.

1975 Seiko 6109-8019


----------



## lzlbreak (Jul 12, 2018)

1970 4522-8000


----------



## rene.r (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

rfortson said:


> Mine is a 77 and looks the same as yours. These older Seiko dials held up really well if there was no obvious abuse/water ingress.


Cool, thanks! That's good to know... I'm glad I picked this one up. These vintage Seikos are such fun watches. I can see myself forming an addiction quickly.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

duplicated


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

First Professional Seiko 200m


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Posting here now but also saving it for a latergram...


----------



## wibowo36 (May 31, 2015)




----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

Grand Seiko 5646-7011


----------



## swang107 (Apr 15, 2009)

1969 Seiko KS Superior chronometer 5626-7030


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

Checking in with the great grandfather of Seiko divers.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## carlosTHEsecond (May 19, 2018)

Here's my 70's Seiko Seikosha Sportsmatic.
View attachment 13543551


----------



## MidnightBeggar (Feb 11, 2018)

Can't resist catching a glimpse of my fav vintage


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

It's hip to be square.


----------



## Don Nghia (Mar 18, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## donvegas (Apr 16, 2018)

.


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

1970's Bellmatic 7002's


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Watch19 said:


> 1970's Bellmatic 7002's
> 
> View attachment 13545685


Simply beautiful!


----------



## At4rax (Dec 7, 2017)

Vintage Seiko is a whole world. There are tons and tons of different sizes, shapes, crystal types, case types, pushers on top, crazy bracelets, every colour you can think of.... divers, dress watches, sports watches... what are you looking for?


----------



## At4rax (Dec 7, 2017)

I've owned lord marvels, lord matics, 6139s (-6002, -7010), 6138 bullhead, king seikos... every single one has its appeal and quirks. It's really easy to fall in love and spend a lot of money searching vintage seiko. The quality is also amazing for the money you spend. Most of these things were tanks


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

King Seiko 44999


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

King Seiko 44999
double post


----------



## omegaman2018 (Jan 25, 2018)

Here,s mine .


----------



## _Keith_ (Dec 13, 2017)

Got my Bell-Matic back after i sent it to Richard Askham in the UK to be serviced.Really happy how it turned out ,highly recommend him to anyone looking to get work done.Just wanted to share some pictures of the watch during the service.


----------



## dmnc (Sep 20, 2015)

Does this count as vintage yet? 1991 6M26-6000 "Speed Master".


----------



## vab (Sep 25, 2016)

The hands on the king sometimes look black/silver and other times white; love it.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

dmnc said:


> Does this count as vintage yet? 1991 6M26-6000 "Speed Master".


not far off! AFAIK 30 years + is considered 'vintage' by most.


----------



## byhsu (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is one of mine, the UFO 
chronograph.


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

I had mentioned to stay tuned regarding my Teal 5246-6060 KS Special Chronometer and so here it is again:









I always felt this watch worked best with metal since the teal dial was hard to match up with a leather strap.

So I found that the case design was very similar to a LM Special 5216-6050 (or later 5216-7080) which had it's own unique LM-signed bracelet. The lugs have a unique triagular taper to match up with the unique case edge at 12 and 6 o'clock.

I had to sacrifice two of these watch bracelets to get one to fit my wrist. Also gave up a KS buckle clasp to finish off the look:









Final wrist shot:









If someone has an old catalogue pic of this rare bird, let me know...I'd really like to know what kind of strap or bracelet this watch was originally paired with!

Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## APassionProject (Feb 24, 2018)

The 6138s and 6139s are my favorite of reasonable priced vintage and was lucky enough to pick up my favorite, the 6138-8030 with a Roman numeral day wheel, a bit ago. I was glad to get one in good honest condition that wasn't polished. Its biggest "flaw" is the knick in the case that you can see in the second photo.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

6309-7040


----------



## SdSl (Oct 20, 2012)

Seiko 4623 8020


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

For you historical buffs here's an interesting accessory in the background:









That gold booklet looks interesting...









Well it looks like the GS Special 6155 and 6156 had it's own booklet:









Here were the accuracy ratings:









Unless I win the lottery, my Grand Seiko 6155-8000 will be the closest I will come to owning mechanical V.F.A. watch.

Cheers,

-Brian

P.S. The quartz V.F.A.'s are still affordable...but that's lets keep quiet about that...


----------



## Fatvette (Jan 28, 2017)

How does it run after service? Awesome pics of the service process by the way.



_Keith_ said:


> Got my Bell-Matic back after i sent it to Richard Askham in the UK to be serviced.Really happy how it turned out ,highly recommend him to anyone looking to get work done.Just wanted to share some pictures of the watch during the service.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Produced in January 1979 Seiko 6309-7049 for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

I also collect in various series. Left to Right: 7A28, 7A38, 7A48


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

6138's..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

I own A LOT of vintage Seiko's...I currently own six Vintage Seiko Diver Quartz variants so I'll just focus on a few of those favorites...

ca. 1981 (7548-700a) JDM on original z199









ca. 1982 (7548-7000) Japan A on original gl831









ca. 1979 (7546-6040) on original B338


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

My Seiko Sportsman from 1966, all original and freshly serviced at Seiko:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

I unfortunately may not be the guardian of a Grand Seiko, or King Seiko, but Seiko of all kind are welcome in my humble collection.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Well my wife didn't drag me shopping today so it gave me a chance to take a few more pics....

The 44 series King Seiko is real a classic that's hard to find in very good condition. I believe there were three caseback revisions, the 44999 printed code, 44-9990 printed code, and 44-9990 etched. The first generation had a very easy to break external hacking lever, while the second generation (without the King Seiko shield medallion but just a Seiko medallion) had the hacking device internalized. I only go after the ones with the external hacking lever.

So here's the mugshot of the earliest 44999 printed caseback version:









I can't remember which buckle goes with this so I'll throw in one from the first generation KS:









Proper W Seiko signed crown:









Got a nice display caseback so I can carefully check that I'm not going to break the hacking lever when I pull it:









Also I've never seen this with the original box but I'll assume it came with something like this one from the era:









Dial isn't perfect but still pretty good for a watch from April 1964. Keeps pretty good time too.

-Brian


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

7002-7009


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> I own A LOT of vintage Seiko's...I currently own six Vintage Seiko Diver Quartz variants so I'll just focus on a few of those favorites...
> 
> ca. 1981 (7548-700a) JDM on original z199
> 
> ...


Very nice


----------



## byhsu (Nov 14, 2008)

My UFO with a vintage leather strap.


----------



## SdSl (Oct 20, 2012)

Seiko LM 5606 8060 (Blue) and 5606 8061 (Green)









Posted a thread about them here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/vintage-starburst-lms-cool-vibrant-dials-4815103.html


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Fantastic additions to the thread! As usual vintage Sekos are eye candy.


----------



## tle (Feb 10, 2015)

lets talk about rares


----------



## Ploprof928 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## RoryA1893 (Sep 13, 2018)

This one was a wee project for me. First venture into vintage Seiko, I can't stop wearing it now!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

A big fan of the no-date, manual wind, linen dials here.


----------



## tommyblas (Jun 30, 2015)

Ploprof928 said:


> View attachment 13584723


Drool!


----------



## _Keith_ (Dec 13, 2017)

Fatvette said:


> How does it run after service? Awesome pics of the service process by the way.


Sorry for the late reply, runs great! Sent it to be serviced as it wasn't holding a charge and was running fast. Really happy how it turned out.


----------



## mozo (Aug 17, 2018)

My 6119-5400. Was able to source the correct bracelet for it too!


----------



## gpb1111 (Aug 27, 2010)

LM Special

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

The SKX001 is so damn rare it might as well be vintage.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Flightmaster


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Pulsar (Seiko) 200M - PG6003P1 - 7N36-0AB0 - Year 2003


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Growing by the month with a penchant towards the 7548 Quartz.


----------



## zhobbyhouse (Aug 28, 2011)

A 6309-7040 with 6105 face and handset I pickup on eBay several years ago before the turtle was re-released. It's become my go-to watch. Had it regulated on receipt and it's slipped to being slow about 2 minutes per day, but I like it so much, I don't mind--not bad for 30+ year old beater.


----------



## Cedyan (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Incompass (Jan 9, 2012)

Brother gave it to me in 79 right before I went into the Service. Had it refurbished a couple years ago. Averages only 5-10 seconds a month off. Pretty good for a almost 40 year humble quartz watch. Hasn't seen a lot of action the past 20 years but she is getting more wrist time now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Stopsign32v (Oct 6, 2018)

Where do you guys get most of your vintage Seikos?


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Incompass said:


> Brother gave it to me in 79 right before I went into the Service. Had it refurbished a couple years ago. Averages only 5-10 seconds a month off. Pretty good for a almost 40 year humble quartz watch. Hasn't seen a lot of action the past 20 years but she is getting more wrist time now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! Thank you for sharing your photo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

So many awesome watches!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BillHW (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## socolinsky (May 8, 2015)

BillHW said:


> View attachment 13601567


Looks great on your wrist Bill!


----------



## BillHW (Oct 6, 2018)

socolinsky said:


> Looks great on your wrist Bill!


Thank you! It's a beauty.


----------



## socolinsky (May 8, 2015)




----------



## BillHW (Oct 6, 2018)

socolinsky said:


>


That's nice too. Where are you getting the thick straps?


----------



## byhsu (Nov 14, 2008)

Seiko 6138-0011


----------



## Galvarez (Jan 19, 2015)

6105 from 1975


----------



## Galvarez (Jan 19, 2015)

6105 from 1975 
View attachment 13605075


----------



## Otosi (Jan 11, 2011)

BillHW said:


> That's nice too. Where are you getting the thick straps?


Check out B and R bands for straps like this. They're not the cheapest but the quality is very high. Many come in different lengths as well.
https://www.bandrbands.com/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillHW (Oct 6, 2018)

Otosi said:


> Check out B and R bands for straps like this. They're not the cheapest but the quality is very high. Many come in different lengths as well.
> https://www.bandrbands.com/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you very much, I'll check them out.


----------



## socolinsky (May 8, 2015)

BillHW said:


> That's nice too. Where are you getting the thick straps?


This one is from Cheapestnatostraps. I don't think they have this leather anymore. A shame, since it's very comfortable. I second the suggestion of B&R bands. They have nice products, although they tend to be on the thinner side.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

They never should’ve let me get into vintage...I sense a baaaaaad habit coming


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

76 Lord Marvel. Absolute gem. High beat an all!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## grifball (Nov 2, 2018)

I've got a linen dial Lord Matic (with working quick-set, thankfully!) with an English/Kanji date wheel that I really like. I also picked up a Skyliner handwind as a test run for a Rolex 6694. I'm now selling the 6694 and keeping the Skyliner!

Vintage Seiko is a really fun place to play in. So many cool watches for few dollars.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hasnon (Sep 26, 2017)

1970 Presmatic 5146. Funky cushion case









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Embarrassingly I’ve yet to set the day/date or time...


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

I collect only Vintage Seiko and have quite a few. Since I just acquired another 6139 variant a few days ago, will show it off.

Original '74 JDM 6139-6002 Blue Pogue


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

That pogue is amazing! Oldest still I have is from the 80s and it’s a seiko5 quartz


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Palo said:


> That pogue is amazing! Oldest still I have is from the 80s and it's a seiko5 quartz


You might like this one then 

5126-7030 Proof from 1969.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Not a lot of these on here, 3923 VFA.


----------



## elbluemen (Mar 13, 2018)

Just got this one in today from hubcityvintage. If not familiar with Seth's work recommend taking a look. Movement working buttery smooth! 6139-8040










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

By far one of my favorite references. I have a number of them including two from Spencer Klein both on OEM z199's. So, when another one arrived yesterday I couldn't help but slap it on today.

'83 JDM 7548-7000


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.



Seiko Shepherd said:


>


As Mr. Gleason might have said, "How Sweet It Is!" :-d

That's just beautiful Mr. Shepard! :-! With just a touch of wabi, but so healthy!! ;-)

Like George Clooney with silver sideburns! 

- Thomas

.


----------



## Gerty (Mar 15, 2015)

One of my favorites, very accurate with kinetic movement.


----------



## crc32 (Jan 10, 2007)

Seiko 6206 "Weekdater" on Croc with a modern Seiko Clasp.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

elbluemen said:


> Just got this one in today from hubcityvintage. If not familiar with Seth's work recommend taking a look. Movement working buttery smooth! 6139-8040


Wow! That dial! Would love to see more photos.


----------



## elbluemen (Mar 13, 2018)

Sir-Guy said:


> Wow! That dial! Would love to see more photos.


Yes its an interesting sunburst dial, reminds me a little of my old squale 1521. Also subdial is actually dark green, very cool color combo




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

For those that like the oddball Grand Seikos here's a 5645-5010:









Of interest since it's the only Grand Seiko (along with the 5646-5010) with roman hour markers. A bit of a rebellion from the Taro Tanaka styling.

Even though the crystal is in pretty good shape, I recently scored a NOS crystal on YJ. Not cheap, but then again, it's only the second one to show up in the last 2-3 years. Might as well get a backup in case this one drops and shattered on the ground... (a very negative thought, but it something to consider when you pick up a vintage with next to impossible to find parts....)

Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

One of my daily stuff .... 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

SEIKO 7C43-600A SQ PROFESSIONAL 2OOM - 1986


----------



## MidnightBeggar (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## AllanD (Oct 9, 2018)

1968 Sportsmatic 7625-8140


----------



## AllanD (Oct 9, 2018)

1968 Sportsmatic 7625-8140

View attachment 13625269

View attachment 13625271


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

AllanD said:


> 1968 Sportsmatic 7625-8140
> 
> View attachment 13625269
> 
> View attachment 13625271


This one's a 1967









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elarock (Dec 28, 2013)

Tremec said:


> This one's a 1967
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning.


----------



## Elarock (Dec 28, 2013)

Tremec said:


> This one's a 1967
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning.


----------



## Elarock (Dec 28, 2013)

I'll try and get some shots. Haven't taken any photos in awhile, but I have: 

1973 Pogue (gold dial) - 6139-6002
1972 Pogue (blue dial) - 6139-6002
1972 Bell-Matic
(This doesn't count, but thought I'd mention it..I pretty stunning 1972 Citizen Cosmotron 7800.) 

Diggin' this thread.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

6309-7040 1985


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## mrpher (Apr 5, 2018)

Just 5 Deluxe with 27 jewels


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

June 76


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Original 6309-7040 Cushion Case Suwa Dial from 1980 on OEM GL-831 strap.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thatparticularguy (Jul 24, 2018)

6119 from January 1976









6309 from August 1983


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

January 1979


----------



## trhall (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Another one from '81










On OEM z199


----------



## gnuyork (Aug 3, 2010)

1965


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Here's a pic of my 8F56 Titanium Landtrek family:









Oddly enough, I think there are a few limited release editions like the Red Landtrek above. I think I may be missing the SBCJ015 which is a black dial with neon yellow accents. Top one is the Teal SBCJ017 SSASS 500 Ltd Edition.

I found a listing of most of the SBCJ0** production series watches, so I think I'm getting close:









Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_____________


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Alligator 6309


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Duo











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

September 1975. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

7002-700A from Nov. 1990


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

My 21st birthday present in 1978


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Just picked this up the other day. Needs a new crystal and a cleaning, but runs well right now.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

In Celebration of...










Wearing my 6139-6002 from May of '74 today.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_______________


----------



## eduardo.saez.1848 (Apr 11, 2017)

7002-7009 March '91










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

My (relatively) cheap 6138 8020 eBay pickup.
Wasn't expecting but kinda like the mild patina "dirty panda" look.


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

Have to peel back layers to see my watch these days. Worth it.


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Seiko Champion


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

RogerP said:


> Have to peel back layers to see my watch these days. Worth it.


Nice!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

This orange 7548-700C is 37 years ripe already.









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

UFO today.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_____________


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

The first production mid-size..


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## readyandgame (Feb 15, 2013)

and so it begins... the most wonderful time of the year!


----------



## readyandgame (Feb 15, 2013)

naranja...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

7546-6040 from Dec. 1979


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6309-7049 Hong Kong Dial. Born Aug. '87. Placed it on one of Larry's faithful Maruman reproductions.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6106-8207 from Feb. '72 on OEM slotted link tapered H Link.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm wearing a Seiko H357 Duo from 1981on the last day of Spring. (In Oz).












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

7548-700B 7548-700B
Marcelo
______________


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Picked this up from a long-time friend earlier this week and put it on a tropic rubber strap. Born in Nov. 1994


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

7548-700B from Dec. '84 on OEM z199


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Wearing my 6309  today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasnon (Sep 26, 2017)

Twin Quartz beauty from '79. Textured dial reciprocated on the entire case and bracelet.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

Here's my trio of Seiko.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

hasnon said:


> Twin Quartz beauty from '79. Textured dial reciprocated on the entire case and bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Seiko Champion 850, Dec. 1963. Interestingly, and contrary to conventional Seiko wisdom, the serial number on the inside of the back cover has the month first and year second.


----------



## hasnon (Sep 26, 2017)

Rocket1991 said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you! Was thinking of selling it recently, but think I've reconsidered haha

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

New arrival!! 6105-8119 June 1973...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

hasnon said:


> Thank you! Was thinking of selling it recently, but think I've reconsidered haha
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


It's really unique. Plus it undiluted statement of it's time.


----------



## byhsu (Nov 14, 2008)

Went to Taiwan I took my 6138-0017 with me.


----------



## Otosi (Jan 11, 2011)

Wearing my newly acquired 1984 H556-5020. There's something delightfully 80s about analog/digital. Do any of you have strap suggestions for this model? Its protruding, round case shape combined with its short lugs makes it difficult to fit a standard dive strap. They are too thick, which means the spring bar can't reach the holes. It's even tough to thread a Nato on these. It takes a20mm. Thanks! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

7006-5010R seventies


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Otosi said:


> Wearing my newly acquired 1984 H556-5020. There's something delightfully 80s about analog/digital. Do any of you have strap suggestions for this model? Its protruding, round case shape combined with its short lugs makes it difficult to fit a standard dive strap. They are too thick, which means the spring bar can't reach the holes. It's even tough to thread a Nato on these. It takes a20mm. Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Larry is making his new GL-831 reproduction in 20mm and will be releasing it soon. It would be the perfect match imo.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_________________


----------



## Otosi (Jan 11, 2011)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> Larry is making his new GL-831 reproduction in 20mm and will be releasing it soon. It would be the perfect match imo.


That's good to know! I have one of his waffle style 20mm straps, but it's too thick at the spring bar end. I can't get it to fit without bending the spring bar or having the rubber jam up against the round part of the case. It's a shame, because it would look fantastic!

Thanks,
Otosi


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

1968 6101-8100

EDIT: sorry, screwed up the reference number - it's actually *6106-8100*. I learned about this watch from a great Fratello article and just had to have one!

Review coming soon to my channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGO9FaTCE8jUxc0MwR5aNaA


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> 1968 6101-8100
> 
> Review coming soon to my channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGO9FaTCE8jUxc0MwR5aNaA


What a cool old diver! I love this style of sport diver, especially the stainless bezel. I've got to keep my eye out for one of these.


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

I really like how it has the one-sided crown guard, like a mini 6105-8000. Too cool! Seiko is the best!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

We are the Champions!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Design Series


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6309-7040 Suwa Production ca. 1980 on original GL-831


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> 6309-7040 Suwa Production ca. 1980 on original GL-831


Outstanding 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

1979 Diver Suwa dial


----------



## docarms (Jan 16, 2014)

Wearing this 6159-7000 today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

docarms said:


> Wearing this 6159-7000 today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's incredible. An absolute grail diver for me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

'75 birthyear 6139-6002 'Aussie Pogue' with 6020T dark-honey dial, black indicator ring and Stelux president bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elarock (Dec 28, 2013)

docarms said:


> Wearing this 6159-7000 today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa. A beauty.


----------



## Elarock (Dec 28, 2013)

I'll have to snap some photos, but off the top of my head I have a '73 6139 Pogue (gold dial), '71 6139 Pogue (aka 'Cevert' now?), '72 4006-6031 Bell-matic and a 90s SKXP03.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

My seahorse and 6309



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Another one of my JDM 7548-7000's from '81 on OEM z199


----------



## docarms (Jan 16, 2014)

JimmyMack75 said:


> That's incredible. An absolute grail diver for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docarms (Jan 16, 2014)

Elarock said:


> Whoa. A beauty.


Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docarms (Jan 16, 2014)

This JDM Jumbo 6138-3000 23 jewels today with the unique original bracelet



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6309 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

docarms said:


> This JDM Jumbo 6138-3000 23 jewels today with the unique original bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic example especially on OEM Railroad Bracelet. A+++++


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

MDT IT said:


>


This one works well on mesh. Great choice


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Gold tuna - 1986








Marcelo
_____________


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> 7546-6040 from Dec. 1979


Beautiful!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> This one works well on mesh. Great choice


Thank you very much.. ;-)


----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

'70 LM 5606-7000


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

White Truffle of Alba (Italy) and 6309-7040


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Minty 7002-7009 from Dec. '93


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

More digital! Minty C359 from 1979, perfect tool for an engineer.


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

0050


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

ffnc1020 said:


> More digital! Minty C359 from 1979, perfect tool for an engineer.


Mighty fine example. A+


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> Minty 7002-7009 from Dec. '93


Very nice. Predecessor to the SKX173?


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

jlatassa said:


> Very nice. Predecessor to the SKX173?


Thank you. Yes, it's the predecessor to the 7s26 Series including the SKX173.


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> Thank you. Yes, it's the predecessor to the 7s26 Series including the SKX173.


Did a quick forum search and yours definitely is a minty example as well. Nice man.

I'll post an older shot of my only vintage Seiko!


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## hasnon (Sep 26, 2017)

ffnc1020 said:


> More digital! Minty C359 from 1979, perfect tool for an engineer.


Oh damn, that's clean. Very, very nice!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## docarms (Jan 16, 2014)

6139-7012 "Night and Day"










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

Decided to buy a gold buckle for this guy. Unfortunately I somehow clicked 14mm instead of 16mm. At least I got one photo out of it.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

ffnc1020 said:


> More digital! Minty C359 from 1979, perfect tool for an engineer.


Amazing condition.
Love it!



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cychalen (Dec 4, 2017)

As a kid in the 80s I wanted a calculator watch, but I got this "real" watch from my aunt instead.:-d


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

7002-700A 
Born Nov. '90


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

This old thing...
Seiko Duo
H601-524A
Circa 1987












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Here are a few!


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6105 today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Hong Kong 6309-7049 August 1987


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6139-6012 October 1971


----------



## sgtlmj (Jul 13, 2017)

I was going to flip this shortly after I got it, but it hasn't ± a second in over a week. The more I wear it, the more it grows on me.

1979 7548-7000


----------



## BillHW (Oct 6, 2018)

SEIKO DX Automatic 6106-8729 1975


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Saturday morning at the gym 6105 again 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

docarms said:


> This JDM Jumbo 6138-3000 23 jewels today with the unique original bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice, and I love that bracelet. Seiko had some cool bracelet designs.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

docarms said:


> 6139-7012 "Night and Day"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I don't think I've ever seen that dial before.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rgreen (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Birth Year 6139-6002 May 1974


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

For those that like the old classics, here's my King Seiko 49999 (later would be 4420-9990) Chronometer hand wind:









It has been presented before but the latest addition is an uncommon accessory:









Yes, this is a unique KS buckle that apparently only belonged to this series of watches.

















A fine addition to the other accessories I have slowly accumulated for this watch:









There's great confusion on the pairing of vintage buckles with the appropriate vintage watch as the record keeping for this stuff was limited. The best I could discern was from a Japanese blog post I noted a while back:









Happy holidays!

-Brian


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6105









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

7549-7010 "Tuna Can" March 1982


----------



## ndreas (Nov 1, 2013)

62mas


----------



## hasnon (Sep 26, 2017)

My digi-grail, the H239 "Robot Face" from 1980. Man I love this one.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

This 7T32 is awesome, one of my favorites


----------



## sevaseka (Dec 23, 2018)

Seikosha
cant decide what strap to use yet









Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Old and new.

Tough choice for the wrist today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ga.ctm5 (Sep 26, 2015)

Dial is original or repaint?
I have seached many sites to find this but have nothing









Gửi từ SM-G928F của tôi bằng cách sử dụng Tapatalk


----------



## sevaseka (Dec 23, 2018)

ga.ctm5 said:


> Dial is original or repaint?
> I have seached many sites to find this but have nothing
> 
> 
> ...


my best guess is it got overhauled

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

ga.ctm5 said:


> Dial is original or repaint?
> I have seached many sites to find this but have nothing
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes you can see it has been repainted when the minute markers are missing. Couldn't zoom in far enough on your pic, but thought they were missing on yours.


----------



## eduardo.saez.1848 (Apr 11, 2017)

6105-8000 Proof-Proof










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6139-6012 October 1971

It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas...


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6139-6005 July 1973

New pickup, enjoy it before it goes in for service after the holidays 

Merry Christmas  to all 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

Lord Marvel 5740-8030


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Merry Christmas y'all!


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

ffnc1020 said:


> Merry Christmas y'all!


Love it! Great looking vintage!


----------



## sillo38 (Nov 10, 2014)

My current Vintage Seiko collection

6117-8000, 4006-6031, 45-8010


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> 6139-6005 July 1973
> 
> New pickup, enjoy it before it goes in for service after the holidays
> 
> ...


Nice! Blue dial looks good.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

7546-6040 December 1979


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

6139 6010 5sports speedtimer from '69


----------



## frenchtreasure (Mar 26, 2017)

6139-8050


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> 7546-6040 December 1979


Wow 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

6145-8000 May '69...


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

I did receive a gift before Christmas but it took a couple days after to get it fully functional...

Grand Seiko 6145-8020 Cobalt cushion case 36,000 bph Hi-Beat:








It's actually not the watch (I have 4 now - 3 running) but the damn bracelet that I finally chased down: 








The original caseback is safely in storage, as I found a custom display caseback for the watch. Bracelet, of course, includes the obligatory GS clasp.








Believe me, these bracelets are not easy to find.... This one came from a junk watch with a broken locking clasp that, fortunately, I was able to repair. Otherwise, these watches with the original bracelets tend to run on the pricey side. Must be the uncommon funky, button-down 60s design - as it's definitely not Taro Tanaka style we're talking about here...

Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

1988 SEIKO 36mm SQ Pepsi Diver 5Y23-6069


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

HIPdeluxe said:


> 6145-8000 May '69...
> 
> View attachment 13752183


As much as i hate to use this word... this one is a grail.


----------



## Arclite (Aug 9, 2017)

The square SEIKO Sports 100 was my Dad's watch. I remember it as a kid and it's the reason I collect SEIKO watches. The Samurai isn't really that vintage, but I thought I'd include it since there's already a remake of it.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

Arclite said:


> The square SEIKO Sports 100 was my Dad's watch. I remember it as a kid and it's the reason I collect SEIKO watches. The Samurai isn't really that vintage, but I thought I'd include it since there's already a remake of it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are some cool watches. The 7A28 and H556 are both ones I'd love to have, and your Dad's TV watch is a classic, old-man, no-nonsense every-day watch, in a good way. Very cool collection you got there.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

7548-700b December 1984 on OEM z199


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Love those Pepsi's!


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

6159 for me today. Probably wear this for a few days.


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

This time I won't post a pic but would share with you a very comprehensive article I chanced upon while wasting my time on Google searches:

A King Seiko elfeledett története

Reads fine with Google translate.

Written by a Hungarian collector it's really one of the best King Seiko articles I've ever found. Since he updated it in 2018, I get to see my own Ukiyo-e dial 5626-7000 documented there.

Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## BillHW (Oct 6, 2018)

hi_bri said:


> This time I won't post a pic but would share with you a very comprehensive article I chanced upon while wasting my time on Google searches:
> 
> A King Seiko elfeledett története
> 
> ...


Brian, that is a fantastic article! Thank you so much for posting the link. Firefox translated it just fine, and it made a 67 page pdf for my library. Standing ovation for the gentleman who compiled the info , photos, and wrote it too!


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

7002-700a November 1990


----------



## credorfan (Sep 13, 2015)

Do credors count?


----------



## sevaseka (Dec 23, 2018)

credorfan said:


> Do credors count?
> 
> View attachment 13759857
> 
> ...


nice dial

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## xraytech (Dec 28, 2017)

Does 2001 count as vintage?

SBDS002

Any leads on a watchmaker in the US that can service this would be appreciated.


----------



## xraytech (Dec 28, 2017)

Does 2001 count as vintage?

SBDS002

Any leads on a watchmaker in the US that can service this would be appreciated.


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

Not very long to go now!









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Njnjcfp88 (Aug 30, 2018)

Newly arrived today (from Tokyo) 
is my first ever Seiko; KS 4502-8010 hand wind 36k high beat from 1970. Im a big fan of the pillow/C case. (I have this style in IWC, UN and Omega) ...This King Seiko watch is amazing (so far) the $500 spent...


----------



## Arclite (Aug 9, 2017)

Thank you Jamaha!!! I'm also very happy to learn that my Dad's watch is called a TV [dial] watch.

I'm on the hunt to find one like it so I can wear it without worry.

The Bakelite black case housing on my Dad's watch is brittle and has been glued with barge cement.

The crown/stem have also separated so it setting is a bit of a pain. But I love it nonetheless. As a toddler, I used to throw and kick that watch around the house...it's my first timepiece memory!



jamaha said:


> Those are some cool watches. The 7A28 and H556 are both ones I'd love to have, and your Dad's TV watch is a classic, old-man, no-nonsense every-day watch, in a good way. Very cool collection you got there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

Here's a few for you. My 1984 H556 "Baby Arnie" and my 1988 or 89 (cant remember anymore) 7002-700A. These were my first new watches I ever bought.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Going vintage for Jan.1


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

A FINE, FINE choice Paul! ;-)


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

HIPdeluxe said:


> A FINE, FINE choice Paul! ;-)
> 
> View attachment 13766011


I'm really liking yours on that big hole Tropic, looks like a quality strap.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

Paul Ramon said:


> I'm really liking yours on that big hole Tropic, looks like a quality strap.


Yes, it's a vintage 'Tropic Sport'...I've managed to 'luck' a couple over the years.
Bought them very cheaply on what were basically beat-up 'parts' watches, they go quite nicely with a few of my 'hoard'...


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

1970 King Seiko









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

7548-7000 on z199 from '81


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

7548-700b from Dec. 1984 on OEM z199 Serviced By Spencer Klein...


----------



## watch_kick (Dec 26, 2018)

Bought this in 1984 or '85.

View attachment 13770391


----------



## Marauderadam (Aug 16, 2018)

1978 Seiko Lord Quartz


----------



## Otosi (Jan 11, 2011)

watch_kick said:


> Bought this in 1984 or '85.
> 
> View attachment 13770391


Fabulous watch. Maybe the best quartz ever, IMHO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

When Seiko gave us the moon...

Seiko Moonphase 7A48









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## sevaseka (Dec 23, 2018)

Seiko sub second









Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

New arrival for the new year
6138-0010 August 1976. Really loving the dimensions and wrist presence on this guy 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.



Roadking1102 said:


> New arrival for the new year


And FULLY approved by the *S*hirt *C*uff *W*rist *S*hot *C*ommittee!! :-!

- Thomas

.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> And FULLY approved by the *S*hirt *C*uff *W*rist *S*hot *C*ommittee approved!! :-!
> 
> ...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Some more of the really old stuff....

Unnamed 1950s Seiko Cal. 11a Automatic Indicator watch. Apparently based on a AS swiss movement. Has the power reserve indicator at 12 o'clock (almost never used by Seiko but common in Orient in their designs):









The Gyro Marvel was Seiko's first fully in-house automatic:









I have couple of the 21 J Cal .11a. There's a rarer 17J version that I have somewhere, but can't find now....









Original box, I believe, for Cal. 11a for those that are interested:

















Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## Georgewg (Dec 31, 2018)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> 7548-7000 on z199 from '81


That's back when the "real" Seiko divers watches were made 100% in Japan just like yours was. They quality went down the hole as soon as Seiko started making them in Singapore and Malaysia. Especially when they stopped adjusting the timing on the movement like they used to when they used to make them in Japan.


----------



## watch_kick (Dec 26, 2018)

Otosi said:


> Fabulous watch. Maybe the best quartz ever, IMHO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They offered these with different colored dials, but this was, I thought, the classiest-looking one, I just had to have it, even though for me, at that time, it was expensive .


----------



## Arclite (Aug 9, 2017)

Otosi said:


> Fabulous watch. Maybe the best quartz ever, IMHO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That example is beautiful.

I also enjoy 7A38's with day/date complications.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## credorfan (Sep 13, 2015)

1970


----------



## credorfan (Sep 13, 2015)

1970

View attachment 13774941


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

My vintage 6309 Classic White, I love it :-!


----------



## BillHW (Oct 6, 2018)

Seiko Chronograph Panda 7T92-0CC0 Quartz [1993]


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

UFO again 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

7002-700a November 1990 on OEM Y035


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

This beauty for today. Not sure I will keep it since I have Pogue so I don't want to have two Seikos. Don't know. OCD. But on the other side it is a beauty.









Sent from my Redmi 5A using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

6306-7000 
June 76


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dk3nguye (Jul 14, 2017)

Here is my Seiko 7016-8001 with a nice salmon patina dial!


----------



## sevaseka (Dec 23, 2018)

Dk3nguye said:


> Here is my Seiko 7016-8001 with a nice salmon patina dial!
> View attachment 13780123


very nice 

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Njnjcfp88 (Aug 30, 2018)

Still feeling the King Seiko. Been a week since purchase ; runs as great as my Swiss 3-handers... looks as good too. I’m officially a Seiko fan. Looking for another this week.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

M159-5028

40+ yo












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6138-0011 Aug. 76









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Just picked this up. 8305-1010 from 1967. Measures 37mm but with the large dial it wears closer to 39-40mm. This is the first sub 40mm watch I'll wear regularly. It came with the 70's elastic bracelet that doesn't do it justice. Anyone know where I could source the original bracelet or recommend a nice strap?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sillo38 (Nov 10, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

Acurry said:


> Just picked this up. 8305-1010 from 1967. Measures 37mm but with the large dial it wears closer to 39-40mm. This is the first sub 40mm watch I'll wear regularly. It came with the 70's elastic bracelet that doesn't do it justice. Anyone know where I could source the original bracelet or recommend a nice strap?
> 
> View attachment 13796875
> 
> ...


Have to admit I'm rather envious, neighbor. That's a beauty. I could see a nice alligator-style (in black) on it.


----------



## jman3566 (May 15, 2013)

Sweet watch!


----------



## Billy D (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

good morning vietnam...ese food!







regards, 
inf1d3l


----------



## Phil_ (May 22, 2018)

King Seiko 4402-8000


----------



## Phil_ (May 22, 2018)

King Seiko 4402-8000

View attachment 13798835


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

sillo38 said:


>


Those case lines look immaculate! And with the original bracelet! What a watch! Not my favorite Bell-Matic design, but that is a fabulous example.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Quite rare Pulsar ( Seiko ) Military Diver 200M - PG6003P1 - 7N36-0AB0


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

New bracelet:


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

1979 Calculator











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Here's a white dial cushion case Grand Seiko 36,000 Hi-Beat 6145-8020:

I originally had it on a modern and comfortable GS leather strap:

















But it was meant to be paired with a bracelet, so I switched it out for the only one I have that was recently acquired:

















What's most fascinating about this dial variation is that it was originally all white. Unless it was kept in museum quality conditions, the blocky markers would patina the dial with a sunburnt brown ring.

Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6105 for this fine Thursday morning 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

hi_bri said:


> What's most fascinating about this dial variation is that it was originally all white. Unless it was kept in museum quality conditions, the blocky markers would patina the dial with a sunburnt brown ring.


That's definitely fascinating and beautiful as well! The sunburnt dial pairs well with the leather you had it on. Either way works!


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Roadking1102 said:


> New arrival for the new year
> 6138-0010 August 1976. Really loving the dimensions and wrist presence on this guy
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking watch. I picked on up last summer and am amazed at how much I enjoy it. Seems the perfect size and love the look. Great all around chronograph.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

rfortson said:


> Nice looking watch. I picked on up last summer and am amazed at how much I enjoy it. Seems the perfect size and love the look. Great all around chronograph.


Couldn't agree more 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Roadking1102 said:


> Couldn't agree more
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes the UFO is special...BTW mine is from 1976 too and has the dial without window frame that some people here consider "fake"...and yes it's a very large watch on my wrist.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

:think:


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

^^^ Lovely. Perfect really.


----------



## depwnz (Apr 14, 2016)

Anyone knows which battery should I put into a 8F?


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Arnie for the weekend. Heading up to VT for the storms 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

King Seiko 5626-7060


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arclite (Aug 9, 2017)

H558 for Friday


----------



## MidnightBeggar (Feb 11, 2018)

Trying out the suede on the bullhead


----------



## MidnightBeggar (Feb 11, 2018)

Trying out the suede on the bullhead
View attachment 13813489


----------



## Dunelm (Aug 8, 2013)

depwnz said:


> Anyone knows which battery should I put into a 8F?


BR2412 with a battery insulator according to https://www.seikoserviceusa.com/img/pdf/battery-no-cross-reference-chart.pdf


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

MidnightBeggar said:


> Trying out the suede on the bullhead
> View attachment 13813489


That works so well that I'm going to Like both posts.



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## MidnightBeggar (Feb 11, 2018)

Black5 said:


> That works so well that I'm going to Like both posts.
> 
> So many watches, So little time...


I appreciate it man...


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Scubapro for today









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

mechanical watch mechanical disposable film camera haha


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## hasnon (Sep 26, 2017)

Some C359 bling from 1979.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Otosi (Jan 11, 2011)

1980 A135. Possibly too retro? Would you wear this watch today?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Otosi said:


> 1980 A135. Possibly too retro? Would you wear this watch today?


No way...Yes way!


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Ebay score in the mail today, 6309-8019.









Currently on a neon orange Mankey Hook Strap, which also came in today. The watch arrived on a red and black NATO, which was no better stylistically, and I hate NATOs, this was kicking around looking for a watch head... Will shortly be acquiring some cheap dressy watch straps in black and brown. And 19mm.

The seller failed to mention a bent, but usable stem; I knew about the scratches in the crystal. Otherwise, in decent condition. So far, keeping time well enough.

I got this while looking for a smaller-diameter, blue-dial watch. Was considering a Glycine Combat 6 36mm, a Seiko Solar SGG717, or other. Was also looking at late 60s Omegas. Decided to split the difference among all these and the grand compromise was a 70s vintage Seiko automatic with blue dial. The cost per smile ratio on this one is extremely favorable...


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

possibly the last outing for this one before it goes to a new home 😓







regards, 
inf1d3l


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I got that low-key under-the-cuff class on my morning commute.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Weekdater - 1964.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

7548-700F "Stormin' Norman" Jan. '82 
on OEM z199


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> 7548-700F "Stormin' Norman" Jan. '82
> on OEM z199


Now that lume is aging beautifully 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6309-7049 July-80









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Both have arrived ("what I had in the mail" thread), both from '69. Very impressed, and pretty lucky!


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Saturday morning workout  with the Arnie.
How ironic 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Roadking1102 said:


> Now that lume is aging beautifully
> 
> Nice even patina on the bezel too. One of a kind.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Watch19 said:


> Roadking1102 said:
> 
> 
> > Now that lume is aging beautifully
> ...


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Good stuff on this page!!


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Landing yesterday...

6309-7049 July 1979

Watch is all original to itself. Originally owned by Spencer Klein who performed a full mechanical restoration including Mainspring Arbor upgrades - top and bottom jewels added.










Still has its frosting...


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> Landing yesterday...
> 
> 6309-7049 July 1979
> 
> ...


Score 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Don't have any vintage Seiko divers yet but have these. 
Best moon phase chronos ever.

Seiko 7A48-5000 Series


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

1979, recently serviced here in NYC. There are two watches I wear 'almost' exclusively, this 6309-7040 and my Casio GD-350(you can see here but the dial and hands have a nice creamy lume). I would be quite happy if they were the only two I owned. Unfortunately I own other Seikos and Casios so these two have to share with a few others but neither is far off of my wrist.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Hong Kong 6309-7049 on OEM GL831
Late Bloomer - Aug. '87


----------



## tomchicago (Feb 15, 2010)

Anyone know the year(s) of this beauty?


----------



## Njnjcfp88 (Aug 30, 2018)

The spaceship has landed. Just arrived from Miyazaki is this 6039-7020. Only thing throwing me off is the pairing of this JDM dial variant (post 1975 right?) and the 6039A movement. I’m new to the Seiko vintage craze and I thought by this time Seiko was using the B....???


----------



## Njnjcfp88 (Aug 30, 2018)

Possible answer: the case dates Feb. 71. Notched case still ok, 6039A movement still ok. Not ok? The Dial..most prob this post- 75 Suwa dial cased inside this Speedtimer. .ouch. Live n learn.


----------



## hasnon (Sep 26, 2017)

tomchicago said:


> Anyone know the year(s) of this beauty?
> View attachment 13846379


Can you post a picture of the caseback? Will have a 6 digit aerial number we can use to date it.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Njnjcfp88 (Aug 30, 2018)

This is the site someone passed on to me to date the one I just posted


----------



## tomchicago (Feb 15, 2010)

Edit: Seiko just wrote me back and informed me this watch was produced in 1986, not 1996, which is more what I was expecting. Watchsleuth was off on this one as their algo leads to 1996. Really like this piece.



Njnjcfp88 said:


> This is the site someone passed on to me to date the one I just posted
> View attachment 13847201
> View attachment 13847201


----------



## Doc_Holliday008 (Aug 31, 2018)

Just got this 5645-7010 (Circa 1972) from my father as a gift for passing my board certification exam! This thing is beautiful.


----------



## davidrrd (May 17, 2017)

Doc_Holliday008 said:


> Just got this 5645-7010 (Circa 1972) from my father as a gift for passing my board certification exam! This thing is beautiful.


Congratulations on both ... Your certification and your watch! Beautiful story. Wear in good health ;-)


----------



## SuperDadHK (Nov 3, 2018)

got my first vintage 2 days ago, I am joining the club with this beauty!


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

SuperDadHK said:


> got my first vintage 2 days ago, I am joining the club with this beauty!
> 
> View attachment 13849065


Wow! That looks fantastic on you. Great find.


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

I have more vintage Seiko's, but I'll start with this one because I don't really consider it vintage since I bought it new in 1986. That makes me sound vintage. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk Turbo


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Completely original to itself...
7002-7009 December '93


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

H558-5000 Arnie May-82 seemed like the obvious choice today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperDadHK (Nov 3, 2018)

Sir-Guy said:


> SuperDadHK said:
> 
> 
> > got my first vintage 2 days ago, I am joining the club with this beauty!
> ...


Thank you.
This is a real dress watch and I could see I will proudly put it on at any occasion that need to dress up.
Hopefully I can find it some good wrist time while keeping it healthy for some good years.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I found this 6309-8020 on eBay in near NOS condition with tags, box, papers, and original purchase receipt in 1982. The watch is from 1979 and I think it was cased in Thailand (TL mark on the case back).


----------



## watch_kick (Dec 26, 2018)

Horoticus said:


> No way...Yes way!


A long time ago I had a Timex LCD that looked very similar to that Seiko. I liked that watch a lot.


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

classics never go out of style... bye bye to the 6105 😥


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

From 1970, a 5606-7000. A sweet little watch with a sweet movement.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk Turbo


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

7548-700F August 1981
New pickup 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Njnjcfp88 (Aug 30, 2018)

6139-7020 Speedtimer from 71, Champagne dial popping.


----------



## Venkov (Dec 10, 2016)

My UFO  Sep. 1977









Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

Seiko sunday


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

Maybe not all vintage but...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Minty Seiko LM 5216-7080. It is a later edition of the LM 5216-6050. With original bracelet:









Also found a nice display caseback for it:

















Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

An October 1974 Seiko Quartz QZ with 3 choices for the day (blue/ black English and Kanji) and textured blue dial.

These Quartz were lording it way back then.









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonEdward (Jan 2, 2017)

A few of the boys......


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

7548-7000 Feb. '82 on OEM z199


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

New arrival, Orange Arnie 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carl.1 (Mar 27, 2006)

Roadking1102 said:


> New arrival, Orange Arnie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooo, nice. That would go very well with my SKX011. I might have a look for one myself.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Carl.1 said:


> Oooo, nice. That would go very well with my SKX011. I might have a look for one myself.


My first orange dial. Have the black Arnie and wears so well I had to get the orange too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

Edit


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> 7548-7000 Feb. '82 on OEM z199


Ya know... You need to share some of those z199 bracelets, you can't have them all  that's a nice one and a birth year watch for me


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Tremec said:


> Ya know... You need to share some of those z199 bracelets, you can't have them all  that's a nice one and a birth year watch for me


I only own four.


----------



## Tremec (Jul 11, 2008)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> I only own four.


I'm on the hunt, every time I get an eBay notification for z199 I get all excited.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6139-6012 born October 1971


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

22 years old... Brought to life !!


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> 6139-6012 born October 1971


Yes !!!!! Insane 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Arnie day two









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

H357











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

7548-700F on Z199









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

6309-9049 (the non "5" version) and 6309-8350. Both are all original with bracelets, which I don't see often on the 9040/9's.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Vintage JDM 7548-700C on Endmill strap.
This youngling is 38 years old.









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6138-0011 August 1976









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Scubapro 450









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Cushion Case Suwa Dial July '79


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> Cushion Case Suwa Dial July '79


Looking good 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Roadking1102 said:


> Looking good
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right back at ya.


----------



## sevaseka (Dec 23, 2018)

take a break with an alpinist









Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Old school Seiko Digital Chronograph M159-5029











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## SauceKing (Apr 19, 2018)

Calling all vintage turtle experts. 

What does a good crown tube and bass crown tube look like?


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

Bomb proof and weather proof.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

7546-6040 SQ Diver '79

Also, any leads on a extra links for the B338 would be greatly appreciated


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

This consider vintage?








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Still chill








Sent from my Redmi 5A using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Modern/Vintage-







ninja turtle  on vintage Korean War canvas 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

7548-700F on OEM Z199 Jan. '82


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## TZWang (Jan 16, 2014)

Took a while to hunt down one of these, but so glad I didn't settle for one in not as minty condition. This is a definite keeper!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

An oldie but goodie...


----------



## frenchtreasure (Mar 26, 2017)

Just received this beauty... To wear or not to wear


----------



## hasnon (Sep 26, 2017)

Orange mid-sized 6458 on nice period beads of rice bracelet 









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

..my sport many years ago.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Bullhead








6309








Monaco








Pogue








Work Time









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillHW (Oct 6, 2018)

6309-581A 1983


----------



## Mr.Ludwig (Jan 26, 2019)

Grand Quartz 9943-8000


----------



## eduardo.saez.1848 (Apr 11, 2017)

6105-8110



















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

New arrival!! 7548-7000 on z199 bracelet January/1984
Was originally acquired from and serviced your Spencer Klein.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Minty 7002-7009 Dec. '93


----------



## sevaseka (Dec 23, 2018)

still haven't find the right strap for this 15mm lug









Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

7548-7000 on z199. January, 1984
Still honeymooning 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catmandogmany (Feb 5, 2019)

It's my grandfather's Seiko Lord Matic(5606-7071). after he was gone, grandmother gave it to me.


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

My only vintage? Seiko5


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6105-8119 June-73









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Showing off some red for Valentine's Day with the 1000 Ltd Ed. 8F58 Modern Vintage Titanium Perpetual Pippin Diver:









Has a signed (but a bit scratched up clasp):








Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Birth Year 6138-0017 "Yachtman" July '74


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> Birth Year 6138-0017 "Yachtman" July '74


Epic 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

H601
Seiko Duo












Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## hasnon (Sep 26, 2017)

The Bruce Lee Speedtimer! This is a transitional 6139-6011 Proof dial, Resist caseback from November 1970. Lots of speculation at the moment, but it's thought to be the JDM version 6010 or 6011.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6138-7000 "Slide Rule" Dec. '71


----------



## lewie (Jun 2, 2013)

Untitled by biglewie, on Flickr


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

lewie said:


> Untitled by biglewie, on Flickr


Very nice assortment 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

hasnon said:


> The Bruce Lee Speedtimer! This is a transitional 6139-6011 Proof dial, Resist caseback from November 1970. Lots of speculation at the moment, but it's thought to be the JDM version 6010 or 6011.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! So we're calling this the "Bruce Lee" now? Works for me.










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

rfortson said:


> Nice! So we're calling this the "Bruce Lee" now? Works for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I call my incoming 6139-6012 proof/resist non-speedtimer a Bruce Lee too ? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Roadking1102 said:


> Can I call my incoming 6139-6012 proof/resist non-speedtimer a Bruce Lee too ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe that one is called "The Brandon Lee". :grin:


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> I believe that one is called "The Brandon Lee". :grin:


Thanks Todd, at least you game something to hang my hat on 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

Alarming...










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HKasdf (Jul 19, 2018)

Seiko 6458 from 1981... Still looks great


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Here are a few more!


----------



## HMR170 (Aug 12, 2016)

My vintage 1988 7002-7009 that I purchased new in early 1989 along with a vintage photo of a very vintage myself wearing the same watch in 1989.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6139-6012 October 1971


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> 6139-6012 October 1971


Doesn't get any better than t that  outstanding 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catmandogmany (Feb 5, 2019)

early one of seiko quartz(7832-5060). it looks so lovely! but, it needs new battery and overhaul.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Just collected this today...1974 6139 6002 with Roman numerals for the South Asian market, original Steelux bracelet and a lot of scratches! I need a new crystal...








I expect the usual "experts" of the board jumping on this and "proving" it's fake.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

NOS crystal and new strap, can't stop wearing this.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

ffnc1020 said:


> NOS crystal and new strap, can't stop wearing this.


That's a mighty fine example. :clap:


----------



## GoodNamesWereTaken (Apr 30, 2016)

cuthbert said:


> Just collected this today...1974 6139 6002 with Roman numerals for the South Asian market, original Steelux bracelet and a lot of scratches! I need a new crystal...
> View attachment 13897583
> 
> 
> I expect the usual "experts" of the board jumping on this and "proving" it's fake.


No, it's authentic.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

38-year old 7548 and 6309









Jan

Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## seikoisking73 (Aug 29, 2017)

6105


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Skyliner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

cuthbert said:


> Just collected this today...1974 6139 6002 with Roman numerals for the South Asian market, original Steelux bracelet and a lot of scratches! I need a new crystal...
> View attachment 13897583
> 
> 
> I expect the usual "experts" of the board jumping on this and "proving" it's fake.


I'm an enthusiast, not an expert. So if it's alright with the panel, I'm just going to to say "Dang, that's cool".


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko Analog Chrono Moonphase

The moon has been circling this beauty for 34 years









Jan

Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Navman (Sep 30, 2018)

I must have a case of Mad Seiko Sunday as I already posted one in the Vintage forum. But anyway, here it is FEB 1993 cal 7002.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A 38-year old beauty

7548-700C









Jan

Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Getting the workout out of the way. 7548-7000 on Z199 along for the ride









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

7548-700F January '82 on OEM z199


----------



## Sgt_gatr (Sep 7, 2018)

I love seeing these vintage watches.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> 7548-700F January '82 on OEM z199


7548 goodness's on display 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Sgt_gatr said:


> I love seeing these vintage watches.


Same here. Whenever I feel the slightest bit disillusioned about this hobby or the Seiko brand, I come to this thread. Then I go to Yahoo! Japan Auctions and put lowball snipe bids on two dozen vintage Seikos in hopes of winning one or two.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Censport said:


> I'm an enthusiast, not an expert. So if it's alright with the panel, I'm just going to to say "Dang, that's cool".


I have just been sarcastic after few discussions with some "experts" on this board regarding my UFO and another guy with a 6139 who was roughly treated (including accusations of being a maker of replica parts who wanted to have intel in order to improve his products)...however a question for the experts for the calendar setup would be: in this watch if you press gently you change the date, if you press harder you change the day AND the date, is the way it's supposed to be? I read somewhere it the deeper pressure should change the day only...

However it's a minor thing, the movement is marching at -2 sec/day, which is impressive for a 45 years old watch with no service history.


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

cuthbert said:


> I have just been sarcastic after few discussions with some "experts" on this board regarding my UFO and another guy with a 6139 who was roughly treated (including accusations of being a maker of replica parts who wanted to have intel in order to improve his products)...however a question for the experts for the calendar setup would be: in this watch if you press gently you change the date, if you press harder you change the day AND the date, is the way it's supposed to be? I read somewhere it the deeper pressure should change the day only...
> 
> However it's a minor thing, the movement is marching at -2 sec/day, which is impressive for a 45 years old watch with no service history.


Firstly, I think that in all fairness with regard to your comments regarding your UFO, you asked for the opinions and then weren't very happy with the fact that your dial was indeed highlighted as a very poor quality fake, which was very obvious to the more experienced collectors and enthusiasts.. If you don't want the bad news then don't ask for the opinions would be my advice. It is a very different thing if people start making remarks about your watch if you didn't ask, but you did.
As regards your calendar changing on your 6139, you should change just the date with a light press and change both the day and date with a firmer press.


----------



## Steve1976 (Oct 3, 2017)

62MAS


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

'79 Seiko 7546-6040


----------



## hasnon (Sep 26, 2017)

rfortson said:


> Nice! So we're calling this the "Bruce Lee" now? Works for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to get it going, for sure! =P
Yours is looking very sharp


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Easily one of my favorites...

Serviced and up jeweled by Spencer Klein.

6309-7049 July '79


----------



## eduardo.saez.1848 (Apr 11, 2017)

My favourite.

Seiko 6105-8110 March 76'










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Man, you guys have some minty watches!


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

7549-7010 March '82


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> Serviced and up jeweled by Spencer Klein.


Spencer Tha God!


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

H558-5000 May '82









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petercam (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## waltera98 (Jan 4, 2018)

My vintage divers. From top left to right.....6306-7001, 6306-7001, 6306 Scubapro, 6105-8119, 6105-8119, 6309-7049, 6309-7049, 6309-729A, 7002-7001, H558-5000.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

waltera98 said:


> My vintage divers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impressive 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Dup


----------



## Humike7 (Feb 9, 2019)

I collected these over 10 years ago. Could anyone give me some sort of appraisal on their value?


----------



## Matt108 (Dec 19, 2018)

WW2 Japanese Army Officer watch


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Freshly serviced.


----------



## ap614 (Nov 14, 2017)

Clever way to maintain order with the screws!


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Humike7 said:


> View attachment 13913939
> 
> View attachment 13913947
> 
> ...


I think eBay and here be a good guide right ? Good collection... I am jealous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Humike7 (Feb 9, 2019)

Thanks, however these will slowly become a liability over time. Maybe I need to divest myself of some excess fat.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

UFO August '76









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

ap614 said:


> Clever way to maintain order with the screws!


I'll never figure out which one goes where otherwise.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

New addition to my collection, SKX033 the Pepsi brother to the SKX031 circa 2000-2009. Nicknamed the "Seiko Submariner" as it's one of the only 39+mm SKX models to have a slim case and the crown at the 3 o'clock position. Nice and simple bezel insert as well. I love it.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

December '63


----------



## Ace34 (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Well it finally arrived and I got it working. A rare Kinetic/Direct Drive protoype Seiko 8T23-8020 SBAD001:

The original strap degenerated so I switched it out:









Would refer you to Anthony Kable's article on this rare series if you want more info:

https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2017/12/28/worlds-first-hand-wound-quartz-seiko-8t23

Here's the movement:









The watch was a 1-2 second runner when I acquired it which basically indicated the capacitor had died. Thank's to Anthony's old movement shot, I deciphered the capacitor was a GC920 0.33F/2.4V. A discontinued item but I managed to sneak in a few out of Poland (thanks eBay!) which is why I've got now an extra three. Of note, I needed to do a bit of a hack job with an Xacto knife to get the original capacitor unglued off the screw down holder. It now works and keeps good time.

The fun part is developing a callous winding the watch about 3 minutes to get the LED light at 6 o'clock to signal the capacitor has charged. Great - as I'll need to do it again in 2 days! Obviously that idea never really caught on and, hence, the watch is now a footnote in Seiko's history.

Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

*3 very seldom worn watches,they do get cleaned and adjusted on regular basis*


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

A special 7548-7000 on oem z199









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

L110BFV said:


> View attachment 13920601


Fantastic Bull.


----------



## Watchingu2 (Feb 18, 2019)

A few of my favourites


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> Fantastic Bull.


Thank you, it was my first ever vintage Seiko, so the one that started my obsession:-!


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Already have the blue dialed 6139-6005, finally got the gold 'pogue' sibbling, 6139-6005, Feb '73. Seems to be running maybe - 4-5 sec/day. Scratches and nicks on the crystal but really only visible under magnification, unpolished case with nicks but edges look sharp and original. Dial is amazing, lume is white and actually will glow for a few seconds, including the triangle on the indicator ring. One bad pusher, replacements coming in so they should work fine. Movement looks showroom clean as well as caseback. It looks like it spent most of its life just banging around in a drawer or jewelry box. All in all very happy with this 6139.


----------



## RedVT (Jan 29, 2012)

Navigator Timer born in 1973, just like me.


----------



## steve laughlin (Feb 22, 2009)

6105, circa 1970, fully restored by Spencer Klein.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

steve laughlin said:


> 6105, circa 1970, fully restored by Spencer Klein.
> 
> View attachment 13923227
> 
> ...


That's a keeper if I ever did see one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve laughlin (Feb 22, 2009)

Roadking1102 said:


> That's a keeper if I ever did see one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!! I plan on keeping it in the family, it should still be running good when it is 100 years old I imagine.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6138-3002 "Jumbo" April 1977


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

hi_bri said:


> Well it finally arrived and I got it working. A rare Kinetic/Direct Drive protoype Seiko 8T23-8020 SBAD001:
> 
> The original strap degenerated so I switched it out:
> 
> ...


That's a fantastic piece of history! Thanks for sharing. Would love to see more pictures or get an update on how it's running.


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

rfortson said:


> That's a fantastic piece of history! Thanks for sharing. Would love to see more pictures or get an update on how it's running.


The 8T23-8020 runs fine and keeps good time but as expected, the capacitor only lasts about 2-3 days. I wonder if it would handle a newer generation capacitor but the the LED only light up when the watch is fully wound and I fear a new capacitor might blow the whole thing up. Wouldn't risk it...

It definitely would not run on a battery as even the time change runs the gear to charge the watch...well I could stand corrected if there's a way to turn of the charging cable.

But since it's my only one, I'll just keep it as is and not try to modify it.

-Brian


----------



## Manuyota (Feb 5, 2015)

hi_bri said:


> The 8T23-8020 runs fine and keeps good time but as expected, the capacitor only lasts about 2-3 days. I wonder if it would handle a newer generation capacitor but the the LED only light up when the watch is fully wound and I fear a new capacitor might blow the whole thing up. Wouldn't risk it...
> 
> It definitely would not run on a battery as even the time change runs the gear to charge the watch...well I could stand corrected if there's a way to turn of the charging cable.
> 
> ...


It's ok, the power reserve of the capacitor was originally 75h. That's why it had to be manually wound.

So 3 days is within specifics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6139-6005 January 1972


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

Is my Spork vintage yet?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

sportura said:


> Is my Spork vintage yet?


It's rare enough that I think it counts!


----------



## sevaseka (Dec 23, 2018)

Alpinist 85899 and a cup of coffee in the morning









Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6138-0017 "Yachtman" July '74


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

H558-500A February '83









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BodhiSat (Jul 11, 2017)

seiko 7006 6039


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

This is my only Pepsi. So I'll make it count:

SBCM025 8F35 Perpetual:









-Brian


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

7548-700F January '82 on OEM z199


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyblas (Jun 30, 2015)

Wow! What an interesting dial. I've never seen anything like that before. I presume the inner bezel rotates to match up the date with the day of the week, so is a sort of monthly calendar. What is the model number?


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Hello March. 1979 Seiko becoming a daily wear.


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

With all the hub-bub about the Blue Alpinist, I suppose it's a good time to remind those that missed out (including myself) that there are vintage 4S15-6000 "Red" Alpinists out there:

SCVF005:








SCVF007:








I kept telling myself I don't like Green as those prices were pretty high. But I finally succumbed...damn it!
SCVF009:








I had all the crystals upgraded to sapphire and attached a mineral magnifier to keep the original look.

The "Holy Trinity":








Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## depwnz (Apr 14, 2016)

Is 2000 old enough to be considered vintage? 
The first Seiko Brightz ever


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Seiko 7548 with replacement sapphire glass with blue coating

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasnon (Sep 26, 2017)

Seiko 7015-7000 flyback chrono from 1973 with original bracelet. Dial is immaculate on this one.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Not super vintage, but slowly getting there. My 7t32 from '96.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Saturday pawn shop find, Produced in August of 1966 Seiko on mid century Don Juan cuff. Swapped for a leather strap and on the wrist. First photo is moments after purchase, then caseback, and finally on the new Hadley Roma strap. 37mm nice Diashock 21 jewels Sportsmatic.


----------



## Sinner_666 (Oct 11, 2018)

steve laughlin said:


> 6105, circa 1970, fully restored by Spencer Klein.
> 
> View attachment 13923227
> 
> ...


That's truly stunning!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

hi_bri said:


> With all the hub-bub about the Blue Alpinist, I suppose it's a good time to remind those that missed out (including myself) that there are vintage 4S15-6000 "Red" Alpinists out there:


That is akin to dropping your heavy salami on the table and be like "Yeah, tell me about your blue Alpinist."


----------



## APassionProject (Feb 24, 2018)

I shared this 6138-8030 John Player Special on here a while ago, 6ish months ago, but finally got a new strap for it. It took longer for me to get a leather one that fit in the case without rubbing then I would like to admit. The gold and black combo is near perfect and until I find a gold cased one in good condition this one on the tan band will keep giving me smiles.


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

Been wearing the 7548-700c more lately. Everyone thinks it's an AM dial, but I don't care.


----------



## Manuyota (Feb 5, 2015)

Seiko Presmatic Hi Beat, June 1970

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SauceKing (Apr 19, 2018)

Manuyota said:


> Seiko Presmatic Hi Beat, June 1970
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. I've never heard of that model line before


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.



SauceKing said:


> Wow. I've never heard of that model line before


 :-s

Oh gosh, they are very cool watches. Sold "domestically" as "Seikomatic-P" and to North America as "Presmatic", they incorporate several unique features, such as the changing of the date by pushing the hexagonal center of the crown, or my favorite, the way the day and date "snap" over at exactly midnight!! |> I own more than a few! :-d

Do some Googling, they are several scholarly articles online about the Seikomatic-P and Presmatic watches! 

- Thomas

.


----------



## Manuyota (Feb 5, 2015)

SauceKing said:


> Wow. I've never heard of that model line before


It's kind of a rare line, the caliber 5146 was produced over a span of two years, from september 1969 to June 1971.

I will write an article soon here on WUS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianBinFL (Jan 10, 2018)

This is my Lord Marvel. There are many like it but this one is mine. 

Made in August of 1976 best I can tell.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

In light of the reissue rumors, I am following suit 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eduardo.saez.1848 (Apr 11, 2017)

6105-8000 Proof-Proof










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## azfishman (Jun 2, 2014)

My 7548 is only 1 second off my atomic G every month.....impressive.
Nice looking example


----------



## Camarobill (Apr 30, 2012)

On the wrist today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SKXA53 Black Bullet


----------



## hasnon (Sep 26, 2017)

Awesome H357 Ana-Digi from 1980









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tophotdog (May 24, 2012)

From 1997. Rarer dial than the red alpinist.


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

tophotdog said:


> From 1997. Rarer dial than the red alpinist.
> 
> View attachment 13952339


Nice! I've seen the more common black one but I heard there's also a Green dial....that I've never seen. But the cream is a rare one so congrats on your find!

-Brian


----------



## tophotdog (May 24, 2012)

yes I also have the green sports 200.


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Some nice rare 4S15s out there....

OK here's another:

1998 4S15-7030 Limited Edition








Front loading "diver" rated to 100m:








Unique Wooden Box:








Dial is a dark red, almost lacquer, texture. Also came in black.

Don't know much about this limited series as it has no limited number, just a serial number dating to 1998. At that time, the 4S15 was only used in the SUS line.

Best part of the acquisition was the risk-reward when I picked it up from YJ. Bracelet was listed at 17cm which is way too short for my 19cm wrist. But....somehow I get 2 extra links out of this one. Either someone measured it without the watch or the Japanese are just conservative with their bracelet length description. Not the first time I've taken the risk on a YJ auction and won on the bracelet sizing!

-Brian


----------



## Camarobill (Apr 30, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sinner_666 (Oct 11, 2018)

Camarobill said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Killer combo!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibbz (Aug 3, 2011)

My 6602-8070 and 6602-8050 - all original handwound beauties


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

7548-700F August '81 on OEM z199









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

If it ain't broke....


----------



## phlinger (Dec 5, 2017)

One of my favorites. Love the style of these old weekdaters. I'm generally not a fan of "unround' cases, but for some reason love these. Accurate and wears well.


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

I've got one of those weekdaters in gold plate that came as part of a lot with a Bell-Matic I was after. I've been meaning to put the Weekdater up on the 'bay for almost two years now, and haven't gotten around to it. I've worn it a few times, and it's a nice looking watch, for sure. The OE bracelet is a bit of a hair-puller though.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

phlinger said:


> One of my favorites. Love the style of these old weekdaters. I'm generally not a fan of "unround' cases, but for some reason love these. Accurate and wears well.
> 
> View attachment 13955561
> 
> ...


Nice! Reminds me of the Mido Commander


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

hi_bri said:


> Nice! I've seen the more common black one *but I heard there's also a Green dial*....that I've never seen. But the cream is a rare one so congrats on your find!
> 
> -Brian


Really? Are you talking about this one?


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

phlinger said:


> One of my favorites. Love the style of these old weekdaters. I'm generally not a fan of "unround' cases, but for some reason love these. Accurate and wears well.
> 
> View attachment 13955561
> 
> ...


Beautiful!
Is this the model with lume under the hands and indices?


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

rfortson said:


> Really? Are you talking about this one?


No...I can recognize a SARB017 since it hits me in the face every other thread.

This is a 4S15-6000 it's from this 1990s series = an export version for the Asian (Malaysian etc.) market:

Per the Spring Bar Guide:









A better pic:









My desire now to pick one up is limited (unless it's a great price) since it's a "Red Alpinist" without the "Red" and I've got all the Red I need now.

-Brian


----------



## phlinger (Dec 5, 2017)

unfortunately, no. I'm a lume junkie (hence, a Seiko fan) and non-lume watches don't get much wrist time w/ me. This one though, the way it looks in the sunlight makes up for the lack of lume. I usually end up switching it out for a lume watch at night.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

hi_bri said:


> No...I can recognize a SARB017 since it hits me in the face every other thread.
> 
> This is a 4S15-6000 it's from this 1990s series = an export version for the Asian (Malaysian etc.) market:
> 
> ...


Thanks. I couldn't understand how anyone could have missed the SARB017. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6309-7049 August '87 HK dial to end the week









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borgsauce (Feb 21, 2018)

Recent acquisitions and first time getting a fully gold plated watch.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BillHW (Oct 6, 2018)

SEIKO DIVER-CHRONO-ALARM 7T32-6M20 BLUE DIAL, February-1993


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Got a few now!


----------



## eduardo.saez.1848 (Apr 11, 2017)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6138-7000 December '71


----------



## Incompass (Jan 9, 2012)

Trying a new band to mix it up.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## golfindoc (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Cushion Case Suwa Production July '79


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6105-8119 June '73










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tinpusher (Mar 3, 2012)

I just picked this one up last week with the box and I'm not sure if it has been worn much if at all


----------



## Mike Rivera (Feb 21, 2006)

Just put back into the rotation ...


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

7549-7010 March '82


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Pulsar/Seiko..Vintage lume.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)




----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

I have this coming in. This watch really caught my eye the first time I saw it, many, many years ago. Finally got a chance to get one. Let's see if the attraction is still there.


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Understated

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

I change to sapphire glass and did change the bezel to steel... but black still the best

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c0rbin9 (Oct 17, 2018)

double post


----------



## c0rbin9 (Oct 17, 2018)

5625-7040 from 1972

Static images don't do it justice. From the crystal to the bottom of the case there are 8 individual surfaces, all of which are flat and polished, and which catch the light like the facets of a gemstone. I don't know of any brands, Swiss or otherwise, which were executing cases at this level in the 70s.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

SEIKO 6458-6000 150MT - 1983


----------



## shine0727 (Dec 13, 2017)

1960 Seiko Liner










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camarobill (Apr 30, 2012)

Seiko Caesar on the wrist today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## august1410 (Dec 23, 2014)

From 1973










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Arnie today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

MDT IT said:


> SEIKO 6458-6000 150MT - 1983


Love the classic watch and the bracelet. What a combination!


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

A King Seiko 5626-7000 "Blocky". For whatever reason these funky dials are very hard to find in good condition at a reasonable price. This is the best I could do, though I did add on a NOS crystal:

















Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## steinercat (Feb 14, 2018)

It came today. Seiko 7T42-6A10 (SBBR003). Super wearable at 38mm with L2L of 40mm.

30 year old quartz chrono in mint condition and complete bracelet.


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

hi_bri said:


> A King Seiko 5626-7000 "Blocky". For whatever reason these funky dials are very hard to find in good condition at a reasonable price. This is the best I could do, though I did add on a NOS crystal:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> -Brian


I too love these blocky dials. I wore a blocky style 5625-7000 at my wedding. Almost all of them have discoloration around the edges of the dial. I'm still waiting for a perfect dialed one to pop up.

Try charging up the lume sometime. The outside edges of the indices have lume on them that should shine against the rehaut. Mine is super weak, but I can barely see it if I shine a flashlight on it and hide in the closet. The first time I found this out, I got so excited, when my wife came home I made her stand in the closet with me and look at the watch.

I'm like "Check it out! Can you see it?"

She takes a look and says, "Yeah. Huh."

Some people just don't understand...


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

jamaha said:


> Try charging up the lume sometime. The outside edges of the indices have lume on them that should shine against the rehaut. Mine is super weak, but I can barely see it if I shine a flashlight on it and hide in the closet. The first time I found this out, I got so excited, when my wife came home I made her stand in the closet with me and look at the watch.
> 
> I'm like "Check it out! Can you see it?"
> 
> ...


Can't do much with vintage lume...but it does patina to a nice color. Would have prefered the lume on the hands on mine not have to have disintegrated but such is the world of vintages. It's the Wabi-Sabi charm.

-Brian


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

SEIKO 7C43-600A SQ PROFESSIONAL 2OOM - 1986


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

6306









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

My other 7548 today, enjoy the day everyone 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

Seiko Sportsmatic 5 6619-8100:
View attachment 13982117


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## handyarrow (Jan 21, 2019)

Rockin the vintage sunburst today 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## maverickvii (Jun 20, 2018)

6139 Pogue (ish) on custom bund


----------



## maverickvii (Jun 20, 2018)

6139 Pogue (ish) on custom bund


----------



## teraih (May 1, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solotov (Nov 27, 2017)

Working the Stormtrooper back into the rotation. Was almost hoping it had lost its charm, but no dice.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Solotov said:


> Working the Stormtrooper back into the rotation. Was almost hoping it had lost its charm, but no dice.
> 
> View attachment 13986883


Beautiful!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A Lord Marvel 5740-8000... Golden linen beauty.









Jan

Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6138-0011 August '76









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hsdriver (Sep 22, 2011)

My oldie but goodie early 70's Actus 5


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Found a NOS insert for this 28-year-old lulu.

7002-700J









Jan

Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

tro_jan said:


> Found a NOS insert for this 28-year-old lulu.
> 
> 7002-700J
> 
> ...


Looks good. Hope you saved the original with it's nice patina.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Watch19 said:


> Looks good. Hope you saved the original with it's nice patina.


Yes, I still have it. It's for keeps.

Jan

Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Orange Arnie to get over the hump 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Minty 6306-7001 February '78 on OEM GL831


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6138-3002 "Jumbo" April '77 on US Tapered 
H-Link Bracelet










Follow my progress on Instagram @seiko_shepherd


----------



## hsdriver (Sep 22, 2011)

It's a beauty. Doesn't look much different than a new Prospex does 40 yrs. later.


----------



## Solotov (Nov 27, 2017)

Sneak preview yall, cant crack it open until tonight, but im pretty sure behind that gnarly crystal there's a beautiful patina'd dial waiting

View attachment 13996327


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Not a huge amount of love out there for the classic vintage Seiko quartz but here's one in great shape:

Cool Tiger Eye black dial:








Proper buckle:








Excellent shape for 1975 (more on APDP later):








Catalogue pic:








Most fascinating about this watch is the case material code of APDP which stands for "Case and case back with applied palladium plating".

Nice to have something outside of SS for once...

-Brian


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6309-7049 Suwa Production July '79


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

H558-5000 Arnie May '82









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm priced out of the current Seiko retro diver market so I will happily wear this 1979 piece instead. Of course I'd love an SLA017,025, or 033 but they are out of my reach unless I sell about 10 watches (which has crossed my mind).


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Heljestrand said:


> I'm priced out of the current Seiko retro diver market so I will happily wear this 1979 piece instead. Of course I'd love an SLA017,025, or 033 but they are out of my reach unless I sell about 10 watches (which has crossed my mind).
> View attachment 13997993


Don't sell that OG turtle  short. That's one solid piece and one of my favorites. Wears so well 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6105-8119 June '73









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6139-6012 October '71


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## pm_mulyadi (Feb 26, 2018)

Double Post Sorry


----------



## pm_mulyadi (Feb 26, 2018)

My KS 4402-8000 from October '66 with Nostime Strap..


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

The nicest 7548-7000 I have ever acquired just landed yesterday. Remnants of the caseback sticker still visible. Look at ^that^ frosting... the OEM GL831 is still pliable and unworn. This is why we do it.


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

My 6309-7049.


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

My Seiko 7548-7000 from 1980.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6138-7000 "Slide Rule" December '71


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Skyliner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eduardo.saez.1848 (Apr 11, 2017)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Bracelet season is coming.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6309-7049 August '87 HK dial on US GL 831









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6306-7001 February '78


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Wasn't looking for cream dials intentionally but I ended up with these:









Left to right: SBBW051, SCVF007, SCVF003

Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Seiko John Player Special









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## teraih (May 1, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bombora (Apr 1, 2012)

thejames1 said:


> Seiko John Player Special
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a real beauty! Best i have seen.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

bombora said:


> That is a real beauty! Best i have seen.


Thanks. I haven't seen many of the plated JPS watches, and grabbed this one when I came across it last year.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## skyjacknl (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6138-0017 "Yachtman UFO" July '74


----------



## Cyclops2016 (Jun 26, 2016)

Seiko 7016-5000.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

New arrival for blue Monday. 
6139-6010 proof/proof June '70









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Six three OHHHH six


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Wearing this one today from May 1969. It's had some work done but looks and runs fine.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## bearbear (Jan 6, 2018)

Wearing the high beat Seiko 5740 Lord Marvel today









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

New arrival !!! 7c43-7010 July '89 on vintage OD canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

6309 from last week









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fridaysniper (Sep 18, 2016)

7a28-7040 in great condition. Just waiting for two more links for the bracelet and then this will be worn a bit more often.


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

First King Seiko


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Original to itself (including crystal) 7002-7009 January '93


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Roadking1102 said:


> New arrival for blue Monday.
> 6139-6010 proof/proof June '70


Looks great. I love how they did day/date windows back then. So much more fun to look at than just a cutout in the dial.  Nice piece!


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6309-7049 July '79


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6139-6012 October '71


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6138-0011 August '76 UFO









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

Thread bomb with a digital!




























1987 Sports 150, A904-5200
Purchased new in '87... everything working AOK, still waterproof.
Original bracelet long gone, but it comes up alright on this two-piece Bond nato.
All genuine WABI!


----------



## hasnon (Sep 26, 2017)

sk880 said:


> Thread bomb with a digital!


That is sick! Looks so rugged, almost like post-apocalyptic kinda style

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

7549-7010 March '82


----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

Seiko King Twin Quartz 9223-8000 (1981), newly arrived earlier today. Couldn't be happier - it's my first and just stunning IMO.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

King Seiko. New to me.


----------



## S.McQueen (Mar 25, 2019)

6138-8030 - undergoing restoration - before and after to follow
View attachment DSC_0753.jpg


----------



## S.McQueen (Mar 25, 2019)

A159-5009 G (Offered by my father for my 12th birthday)


----------



## S.McQueen (Mar 25, 2019)

6138-8040 Bullhead


----------



## S.McQueen (Mar 25, 2019)

Sorry - double post ...


----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

nkwatchy said:


> Seiko King Twin Quartz 9223-8000 (1981), newly arrived earlier today. Couldn't be happier - it's my first and just stunning IMO.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I concur. Truly a handsome timepiece.



Degr8n8 said:


> King Seiko. New to me.


Your Hi-Beat is fantastic as well.


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

I'll play, but with some teasers of my collection!

I need to do just a Seiko shot of my collection. I'm really into military issued now.

Also, thought I'd throw in a 6139 from Feb. of '69, with the dial being printed in Dec. of '68!!!!


----------



## Beadhead (Dec 2, 2014)

Sprint Veloce said:


>


Had a Milano Quad back in the day. Nice car.


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

Vintage Seiko Sunday


----------



## guiri (Jan 27, 2017)

Probably questionable in a vintage thread, but here's my SNK031, modded to be a little more Seamaster-like


----------



## guiri (Jan 27, 2017)

Probably questionable in a vintage thread, but here's my SNK031, modded to be a little more Seamaster-like 

View attachment 14063325


----------



## guiri (Jan 27, 2017)

Not often seen, has a 7025 movement (also not often seen)...


----------



## guiri (Jan 27, 2017)

One of my all time favorites. Fully restored & serviced, she's quite a beauty


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

guiri said:


> One of my all time favorites. Fully restored & serviced, she's quite a beauty
> 
> View attachment 14063331


What a coincidence...I've got one like this coming in the mail, except the hands are orange, not yellow. Very nice!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

7548-700F January '82 on OEM Z199


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> 7548-700F January '82 on OEM Z199


That's a really nice piece.

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Feb' 1971 6139-6005 True Pogue.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

H558-5000 May '82 Arnie









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

My only vintage watch, I love the seahorse on the back!

View attachment 14071649


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

My friends gave me this










Which turned into this...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Slide Rule from December 1971


----------



## BrittB (May 23, 2014)

7019 from feb 73. Love this green dial and giant chunky markers. Like $100 from eBay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

7002 from 1990 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Old is gold

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

7002-700A from November '90


----------



## frenchtreasure (Mar 26, 2017)

One of my recent acquisitions. Look at this dial...


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> New arrival !!! 7c43-7010 July '89 on vintage OD canvas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great combo! Where is the strap from? TIA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> 7549-7010 March '82


Gotta get me one of these. Soon!!
Thanks for sharing. Your watches appear to be in great condition!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

m84 said:


> Great combo! Where is the strap from? TIA
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks  it's from redrockstraps on Etsy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

New arrival Bruce Lee 6139-6012 June '72









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

6309









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## billiybop (Feb 22, 2011)

My 'Old Yeller', circa Dec. 1984


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

UFO July '74


----------



## noghri (Jan 29, 2019)

finally switched the metal band on my pogue


----------



## martyINaustin (Apr 11, 2019)

picked up this ('71?) Bell Matic! in really good shape. love how it looks and feels but that alarm! i'm
giddy every time it goes off. so analog!


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Japan J (6139-6005) Jan. '72


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6306-7001 Feb. '78


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

New pick up!! 6139-7060 June '77 "Blue Eye









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> 6306-7001 Feb. '78


Absolutely perfect 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Roadking1102 said:


> Absolutely perfect
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks Mark!!!


----------



## trhall (Sep 8, 2012)

Just received this 2220 today. Gorgeous doesn't even begin to describe the dial.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

June '68 6105-8009 on K-Straps Elephant


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

Seiko 5H26-7A19 - Pepsi quartz from 1990.Looks like it is a JDM model. Wore it religiously 24 hours a day for 10 years before I bought my Omega Seamaster. One tough watch!!


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

TinyHippo said:


> Seiko 5H26-7A19 - Pepsi quartz from 1990.Looks like it is a JDM model. Wore it religiously 24 hours a day for 10 years before I bought my Omega Seamaster. One tough watch!!
> 
> View attachment 14091161
> 
> ...


Most quartz divers are underrated and this is a nice one. Great condition considering it's been worn for 10 years.
My luck isn't always that good.


----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

Vintage and rare.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shins (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Acidstain (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

My colleague bought this in Ebay. Is the dial real ?


----------



## Bulle (Oct 12, 2017)

My two latest Seiko’s. 6105-8110 and Seiko H558 Arnie.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

chriscentro said:


> My colleague bought this in Ebay. Is the dial real ?


No way. Typical Seiko from India. <|


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

That fake is terrible!


----------



## am85 (Apr 30, 2019)

New to me 6139-6005 from Nov 71', pending a quick spa and crystal replacement. If anyone has some minute hand for sale or trade for a 6105-8110 crown let me know. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasnon (Sep 26, 2017)

Nearly Pogue 6139-6005 from 1976! What a watch... Totally different feeling in real life than when seen in pictures.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

1978 Scubapro









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

chriscentro said:


> My colleague bought this in Ebay. Is the dial real ?


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

An original 6105-8119 from November '75


----------



## rene.r (Feb 5, 2016)

90s considered vintage?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trott3r (Jun 26, 2013)

shins said:


> View attachment 14103537


What is the model number for that chronograph?
Not seen one with a date on it and those dials


----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)

Looks like a 7A38-7000. Alternate reference number can be seen in this image:


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

A "Jumbo" 6138 from Apr. '77 for today...










Follow me on Instagram @seiko_shepherd


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

7006-5010R From the 70s


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6139-6012 Oct. '71


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6138-0030 "Kakume" Jan. '74


----------



## meaantje (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Toddinut (Feb 27, 2019)

Seiko sarg005


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

Lord Marvel 5740-8030:


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

jpfwatch said:


> Lord Marvel 5740-8030:
> View attachment 14119735


Gorgeous!


----------



## trhall (Sep 8, 2012)

6139-7070


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Seiko Q 8223 - 819 LR
.
Lost..and now on the hunt for a replacement...o|


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Stormin' Norman 7548-700F born Jan. '81 on original Z199


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Well the 60's Seiko Sportsman Hand Wind Series was a pretty mid-grade watch with plated cases and relatively classic, albeit, boring design.

However, there's one set from this series that bucked the trend: The 6602-9981 and 6602-9982:

Cream dial with 62-mas design/seconds hand:
















Black dial 62-mas design (my personal favorite):
















Seiko Champion Alpinist Style dial (my other favorite):
















You also get some nice variation above in the casebacks (printed and then stamped) over time.

The original bracelet had an interesting design in that's it held together by mini spring bars:









Still trying to sort out the original boxes and accessories:








Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

That..is one sweet piece, IMO...:-!
Like it Alot.......!! + the 24 hr indents...


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

trhall said:


> 6139-7070


Sweet!


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Some


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6306-7001 dated Feb. '78


----------



## tuffode (Apr 10, 2019)

My first vintage watch, as well as my third Seiko, all in one month haha.

I got this 6106-8460 off of eBay for pretty cheap, didn't come with a strap so I took the strap off of my SNK803 and threw it on this temporarily. The case and dial are in great condition, the crystal is pretty scratched up though. I don't know if I should replace it, polish it, or just leave it as is. I've only had it for a couple of hours, but it looks like it is losing time at about 90 seconds a day. I don't think it's ever been serviced.


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

No pics but always happy to share another wonderfully written article about vintage Seikos (Grand Seiko and Credor)

This one is from Arnaud Aimonetti for Ikigai Watches:

https://www.ikigai-watches.com/grand-seiko-and-credor-the-two-faces-of-the-same-coin/5259

-Brian


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

6306







Marcelo
_____________________


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

OG turtle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6138-0017 "Yachtman" July '74


----------



## dim.ply (Mar 20, 2018)

A '64 Skyliner. Beautiful watch and up for sale (on ebay too!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
______________


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

dim.ply said:


> A '64 Skyliner. Beautiful watch and up for sale (on ebay too!)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately doesn't come up when doing a search on Ebay....


----------



## dim.ply (Mar 20, 2018)

Time Seller said:


> Unfortunately doesn't come up when doing a search on Ebay....


Try looking up Vintage Seiko 6222-8990
Or look up Seiko Skyliner, it is on a starting bid of 5 dollars.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dim.ply (Mar 20, 2018)

Time Seller said:


> Unfortunately doesn't come up when doing a search on Ebay....


https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113739409164
Here's a link, just in case!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

dim.ply said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/113739409164
> Here's a link, just in case!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. What might be a little worrisome for you is the fact that my Ebay searches still don't find your item, when searching for "Seiko Skyliner" and "Seiko 6222-8990", worldwide search. Very strange! BTW, the watch is from May '68, not '64.


----------



## dim.ply (Mar 20, 2018)

Time Seller said:


> Thanks. What might be a little worrisome for you is the fact that my Ebay searches still don't find your item, when searching for "Seiko Skyliner" and "Seiko 6222-8990", worldwide search. Very strange! BTW, the watch is from May '68, not '64.


YES! 68. Thank you, what an error! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
________________


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

7548-7000 Jan. '81


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6139-6005 from Jan. '72


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

7548-700F August '81









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_____________


----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_____________


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

Lovely pieces here as usual!

@mms & @Seiko Shepherd, you guys are after my own heart!! I need me a few of your lovely examples (at least another 7548 and the 300m 7549). 

My 7548 transitional from '84










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

m84 said:


> Lovely pieces here as usual!
> 
> @mms & @Seiko Shepherd, you guys are after my own heart!! I need me a few of your lovely examples (at least another 7548 and the 300m 7549).
> 
> ...


Very nice 7010 !!! I love this one .

Cheers
Marcelo
________________


----------



## Acidstain (Jul 28, 2018)

View attachment 14140135


----------



## Inscrutable (Jan 17, 2010)

Ignore the daydate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

H557-5130 Silverwave, November 1983. No stated water resistance that I can see, but the crown screws down, which is pretty neat.

All functions work, including the alarm and light. I wish I could say the same for the similar vintage Echo chainsaw in the background : /


----------



## Inscrutable (Jan 17, 2010)

Here's all my vintages and I'm planning to sell them all. Quitting dress watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

"Sliderule" dated Dec. '71


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6139-6005 July '73









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6139-6010 June '70 Proof









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tle (Feb 10, 2015)

no, i don't like gold watch but this one is special










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)

(Moderators, please let me know if this doesn't count as a Seiko.)


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

My latest! 1982 7549-7010:


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

7015-7010 November '72 Daini Speedtimer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

mms said:


> Very nice 7010 !!! I love this one .
> 
> Cheers
> Marcelo
> ________________


Obrigado Marcelo! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

kwcross said:


> My latest! 1982 7549-7010:


Very nice! This one is getting harder to resist for me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6139-8000 Speedtimer February '70









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)

Not really sure how old this is... gets worn almost daily.


----------



## daaaabear (Apr 20, 2019)

My grandfather left this for me when he passed. It was his daily wear during his life, and saw three different continents. It will see it's fourth in September when I take it to Morocco! Recently, I replaced the crystal with an NOS Seiko crystal and threw it on a new NATO. Looks fantastic.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

'70s chic


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Jumbo January '75









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sillo38 (Nov 10, 2014)

On my wrist this week


----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

Desde Chile...









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## frenchtreasure (Mar 26, 2017)

Black Alpinist from 1998.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6139-6000 May '69. Fifty years young 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mozo (Aug 17, 2018)

It's a Monaco kind of day today...


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

sillo38 said:


> On my wrist this week


Gorgeous

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6139-6012 Bruce Lee today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manuyota (Feb 5, 2015)

5146-7070 Presmatic line, caliber 5146, June 1970










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

1969 6159









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

"Champagne Kakume" 6138-0030 July '73


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

This one owner 6139-6005 from May '72 just returned home after being fully restored by Simon Wilkinson in the UK. It will be sometime before I'm ready to tackle a 6139 caliber movement.

The custom Horween Derby Leather Strap was made by my friend Eric at EA Leather Goods in St. Louis, MO.

It's honest and will become my daily wearer.


----------



## tomchicago (Feb 15, 2010)

Lassale on an upgraded brown crocodile strap









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

I finally managed to get a 6105-8110


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

K1M_I said:


> I finally managed to get a 6105-8110
> View attachment 14194399


Beautiful! Congrats on the acquisition and enjoy wearing it.


----------



## socolinsky (May 8, 2015)

K1M_I said:


> I finally managed to get a 6105-8110
> View attachment 14194399


Looks great. Love the strap!


----------



## dmnc (Sep 20, 2015)

This J12082 SilverWave arrived back from service by Duncan yesterday and I'm really quite besotted with it.

I bought this at Christmas but have had to be a bit patient, gathering all the required parts and then sending it off for service, but it really was worth every bit of that wait to get this one on the wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

October 1967


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

7017-6040 "Flyback" dated April '71


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Hard to get much funkier than this uncommon blue starlight dial King Seiko VANAC Special 5256-6000:

View attachment 14196487


Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_______________


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## snash7 (May 27, 2013)

socolinsky said:


> Looks great. Love the strap!


Excellent photography!


----------



## snash7 (May 27, 2013)

hi_bri said:


> Hard to get much funkier than this uncommon blue starlight dial King Seiko VANAC Special 5256-6000:
> 
> View attachment 14196487
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing, the King Seiko VANAC Special 5256-6000 is definitely going on my research list!


----------



## Manuyota (Feb 5, 2015)

A better pic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

Seiko Sports 150 picked up on Ebay auction for 15 bucks. I cant believe no one bid higher this watch is in great shape. Came on original bracelet but it is too small for me so luckily this fits and looks period correct. Seconds hand hits all markers perfectly. I used Seiko date site and it says its either from 1977 or 1987 I think its 87 but not sure.


----------



## uncleluck (Jan 26, 2014)

One of my current favs getting the wrist time after I serviced it last week.


----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6309-7049 from July '79 - Modified Eastech Endlinks paired with H-Link bracelet.


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

My new, old 8223 to replace the one I lost...which was found by someone who won't return it to me...So sad. But found this one...


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

FreddyNorton said:


> Seiko Sports 150 picked up on Ebay auction for 15 bucks. I cant believe no one bid higher this watch is in great shape. Came on original bracelet but it is too small for me so luckily this fits and looks period correct. Seconds hand hits all markers perfectly. I used Seiko date site and it says its either from 1977 or 1987 I think its 87 but not sure.
> 
> View attachment 14196971
> 
> ...


Congrats! I'm usually not into gold in wristwatches, but this one as a diver is really nice . . . and for next to nothing. :-!


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_____________


----------



## sevaseka (Dec 23, 2018)

Need a new strap for my King Seiko 44-9990









Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

I just added a new Custom Rally Strap made by my buddy Eric at EALEATHERGOODS to my 6139-6012 from Oct. '71

Digging the results.


----------



## Camarobill (Apr 30, 2012)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> I just added a new Custom Rally Strap made by my buddy Eric at EALEATHERGOODS to my 6139-6012 from Oct. '71
> 
> Digging the results.


Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camarobill (Apr 30, 2012)

Brand new (1972) 7015-8000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

December 1969









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

K1M_I said:


> I finally managed to get a 6105-8110
> View attachment 14194399


Very nice. What kind of strap is that?


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Original Turtle 1985


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

iwhelan said:


> Very nice. What kind of strap is that?


Thanks! The strap is really nice, made from old post bags, comfortable too. Made here in Helsinki Finland, you can contact the guy via IG @sampopiipponen.


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

Thank you! Nice photography too.


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

View attachment seiko7002.jpg


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6138-3002 dated Apr. '77 on NOS Eastech 
H-Link Bracelet


----------



## Idlikeanother (May 15, 2019)

My 7A38-706A purchased new in the late 80s


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Idlikeanother said:


> My 7A38-706A purchased new in the late 80s
> View attachment 14210603


Nice 1st post and watch - welcome to the madness! :-!


----------



## Idlikeanother (May 15, 2019)

.


----------



## Idlikeanother (May 15, 2019)

Spending a week in Tokyo next month so will try my hardest not to let the madness take hold too strongly. &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## SleeperAwake (Oct 18, 2012)

my Seikomatic Self-Dater J13060, the most vintage of all my vintage.






And the 5606-9040 LM, at 38mm w/o crown it's huge for a LM. Those were just the last 2 I wore. Both still keeping excellent time!


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Idlikeanother said:


> Spending a week in Tokyo next month so will try my hardest not to let the madness take hold too strongly. ��


#resistanceisfutile


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Oops. Forgot to change the day.

6139-6005 dated Jan. '72


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## gtxtom (Jan 28, 2012)

Here's my 7A28 black Ripley I just got.


----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## mvdventura (Jun 2, 2019)

uncleluck said:


> View attachment 14197097
> 
> 
> One of my current favs getting the wrist time after I serviced it last week.


What model is this Seiko?


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A beauty of a Pepsi, dated Jan 1981









Jan

Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

gtxtom said:


> Here's my 7A28 black Ripley I just got.
> 
> View attachment 14215003


So cool. Still looks like its from the future!


----------



## zuzu85 (Jun 7, 2019)

Found this one for 22 euro's at a fleamarket.
Still don't know anything about it yet, but it looks nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Early 60's Champion (Pre-Alpinist), with a dial configuration I've never seen before!


----------



## Jake31 (Nov 1, 2015)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

jah said:


> Early 60's Champion (Pre-Alpinist), with a dial configuration I've never seen before!


That is amazing. Those art deco numerals are great.


----------



## sillo38 (Nov 10, 2014)

mvdventura said:


> What model is this Seiko?


6139-600x


----------



## DX-AUTO (Jun 11, 2019)

Made July 1971 - I'm the original owner.










I am looking for a replacement bracelet for this. I have one around here somewhere, but I had it made smaller when I bought it way back in '71. Older, fatter guy needs a full size one now. If you have a broken example of this model, or, even better, just the bracelet, maybe we can work a deal.

Roger


----------



## tomchicago (Feb 15, 2010)

What a beaut!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

jah said:


> Early 60's Champion (Pre-Alpinist), with a dial configuration I've never seen before!


Is that the one listed this weekend on HCV? A seriously cool piece. I always wonder where Seth finds these things?


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Jumbo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

jamaha said:


> Is that the one listed this weekend on HCV? A seriously cool piece. I always wonder where Seth finds these things?


Yes sir! Seth is 10 minutes from me!


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

jamaha said:


> Is that the one listed this weekend on HCV? A seriously cool piece. I always wonder where Seth finds these things?


Yes sir! Seth is 10 minutes from me!


----------



## eduardo.saez.1848 (Apr 11, 2017)

Bull Head '79










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

jah said:


> Yes sir! Seth is 10 minutes from me!


Nice! I'm just a bit farther west. I picked up the Black Panda (that name doesn't really make any sense, does it?) and it arrived today. I haven't had a chance to take any pictures of it yet.

I wish he and Dan hadn't quit the podcast!


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

450 for today









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Real rare..

SEIKO 7C43-600A SQ PROFESSIONAL 2OOM - 1986


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

MDT IT said:


> Real rare..
> 
> SEIKO 7C43-600A SQ PROFESSIONAL 2OOM - 1986


And real nice too!


----------



## MFHo (May 8, 2019)




----------



## MFHo (May 8, 2019)




----------



## MFHo (May 8, 2019)

This one is FS. No arbor wear. Complete strip down and service. 125


----------



## MFHo (May 8, 2019)




----------



## MFHo (May 8, 2019)




----------



## MFHo (May 8, 2019)

Rehab for the Wife's Heirloom


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6138-0040 "Black Horse" Bullhead 
dated June '77


----------



## sillo38 (Nov 10, 2014)

Just to make my Friday a little better, I came home from work to this beautiful 6139-6002


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Custard Lume 6309-7049 dated Nov. '78


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Seiko 7006-5010R Early Seventies


----------



## skyjacknl (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Humike7 (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## Eclectic Gearhead (Feb 6, 2019)

ffnc1020 said:


>


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eclectic Gearhead (Feb 6, 2019)

Roadking1102 said:


> Jumbo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That watch is fantastic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Just landed.

Uh yeah. I'm in shock too. They really don't get much better than this example.

6105-8110 "Captain Willard" dated Oct. '74


----------



## casey70 (Jun 5, 2019)

1980's ana-digi:


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Wrist checking in today with this little minter... 6306-7001 dated Feb. '78


----------



## omega__1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Manual wind '71 5840-8000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6139-6012 dated Oct. of '71 on a custom handmade Rally Strap for today...


----------



## Kamburov (Feb 17, 2018)

seiko 5 automatic 6319-5020
Got it non working, heavily oxidated, for appr. $12. Thankfully repairs were easy enough, but cleaning it took most of my day. Forgot to take a "before" pic. This is far as I could take it, and all originl parts were kept.


----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

1976


----------



## tomchicago (Feb 15, 2010)

circa 1990. Love the Breguet numerals angled towards wearer & keeping very accurate time. Upgraded strap to Hirsch genuine lizard.


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## rileyd5 (Jul 6, 2013)

Been wearing my Dad's 1971 Seiko Dx since father's day. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Rare little bird, 7002 7010.









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## mvdventura (Jun 2, 2019)

Restored Pogue and his horse.


----------



## mvdventura (Jun 2, 2019)

Restored Pogue and his horse.

View attachment 14252665


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Got this one back from my watchmaker:

A King Seiko Special VANAC 5256-6010...








What a difference a new star-facet crystal and a new old stock bracelet makes!
















Deserves it's own box...








Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

hi_bri said:


> Got this one back from my watchmaker:
> 
> A King Seiko Special VANAC 5256-6010...
> 
> ...


What a beauty!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## omega__1 (Sep 6, 2009)

6105-8119










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Original to itself 6105-8110 dated Oct. of '74


----------



## Eclectic Gearhead (Feb 6, 2019)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> Just landed.
> 
> Uh yeah. I'm in shock too. They really don't get much better than this example.
> 
> 6105-8110 "Captain Willard" dated Oct. '74


Uhh. . . Whoa. Grail.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Can't say I'm a huge fan or solar watches (other than my go anywhere Casio Oceanus) but I am smitten by this 2002 solar titanium diver that I picked up on YJ for a reasonable price:









Apparently this is the first revision V145-0AH0 SBCB007. Strap version was SBCB011.

Here's an old review of the 2nd generation SBDN005 on WUS that I think used the v147 movement.

Very impressed by the dial - it's starburst grey - almost purple, has quadrants which I assume divide the solar cells underneath. Lume is great despite age and the watch is ultralight. Classic diver layout with a nice red trim on the tip of the seconds hand.

Best part is the bracelet had just enough links to fit my wrist well.

I've already have enough mechanicals and quartz watches and have really avoided solar... now it's a slipperly slope.

-Brian


----------



## waltera98 (Jan 4, 2018)

Some of my divers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega__1 (Sep 6, 2009)

waltera98 said:


> Some of my divers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow...nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega__1 (Sep 6, 2009)

6139-6002 Aussie Pogue










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tel.oneill (Dec 31, 2018)

All too too much.


----------



## tel.oneill (Dec 31, 2018)

I wish I had more arms so I could wear more Seikos.









A recent acquisition, a July 1977 Bellmatic FWO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Showing off the notched goodness  6139-6000 dated May 1969.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)

I heard there are other manufacturers besides Seiko.

Is this true?

And why?


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

My 6139. Still looking for a less faded inner bezel.









I can't get it to show up in the correct orientation. Been happening to me lately.


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)

haejuk said:


> My 6139. Still looking for a less faded inner bezel.
> 
> View attachment 14269895
> 
> ...


I wish I could find one I can afford!

Had to settle...


----------



## Kotyal (Feb 20, 2018)

Hello gentlemen. I apologize if this is a wrong thread for this. But I could really do with expert's advice, kindly help 🙂

Does this pogue look alright? 
Does it look genuine?
All functions work, including the inner bezel ring/chapter ring.
Movts a little rusty though. 

Please shed your thoughts, it would be of great help 🙂


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

Blessed are vintage Seikos.

Here is my nos Sportsmatic (recent find), vintage hi-beat with the craziest textured silver 'snowflake(ish)' dial and my 6139 proof notched silver dial.

I think vintage Seiko is so great for how varied and accessible they can be.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

My 21st birthday present from 1978
My wife Greta "looking on"


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> Original to itself 6105-8110 dated Oct. of '74


Looks amazing. Too bad the re-issue doesn't quite hit the mark. Everything looks right on these originals.


----------



## jih5 (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## sillo38 (Nov 10, 2014)

Got the whole collection together


----------



## omega__1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Idlikeanother (May 15, 2019)

Maybe not quite vintage yet. Bought it at Laox in Akihabara in 1995. Photos do show up the wear and tear.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6139-6000 dated February '70









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)




----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Kotyal said:


> Hello gentlemen. I apologize if this is a wrong thread for this. But I could really do with expert's advice, kindly help ?
> 
> Does this pogue look alright?
> Does it look genuine?
> ...


The corrosion on the movement would scare me. I didn't look closely at anything else.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zackmoxley (Jul 4, 2019)

My 1972 6105-8110. unmodified.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6138-8030 "John Player Special" from August of '77.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Switcherooooo to a more patriotic combination for today's 4th of July festivities.

Honest 6139-6005 from May of '72 on a NATO by Clockwork Synergy.


----------



## tomchicago (Feb 15, 2010)

Just installed new sapphire crystal


----------



## Camarobill (Apr 30, 2012)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> Switcherooooo to a more patriotic combination for today's 4th of July festivities.
> 
> Honest 6139-6005 from May of '72 on a NATO by Clockwork Synergy.


Great combo! Happy Independence Day to all Americans

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

1973 6139-6005
Seen some action but all original, lume even glows (for about 5 seconds, but still...)
Happy Independence Day


----------



## davidrrd (May 17, 2017)

Lord Marvel 36000 from March 1977
A lucky flea market find!


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

Seiko Quartz 3803-7010


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

7025-8099 "Poor Man's MAS" dated July of '77 on original H-Link Bracelet.

This particular variant was only produced in 1977 from June to December.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

jpfwatch said:


> Seiko Quartz 3803-7010
> 
> View attachment 14285479


I like the band, perlon?


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## GoodNamesWereTaken (Apr 30, 2016)

jpfwatch said:


> Seiko Quartz 3803-7010
> 
> View attachment 14285479


I like it! Finding one of these that's not destroyed is difficult these days.


----------



## omega__1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Kotyal said:


> Does this pogue look alright?
> Does it look genuine?
> All functions work, including the inner bezel ring/chapter ring.
> Movts a little rusty though.
> ...


I'm no expert but I've never seen an authentic Seiko where the "S" in the logo is bigger than the other letters. Maybe start a new thread for this and you may get more responses?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6138-3002 "Jumbo" dated Apr. '77 on a custom made Rally Strap.


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

Seabee1 said:


> I like the band, perlon?


Yep Perlon Kristal


----------



## bradurani (Jan 9, 2019)

0439-4019, January 1977









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

7005-7099 May 1972 (My birthyear watch). Received yesterday, debating on getting restored or just serviced. Looks like previous owner tried to polish case. Movement works fine however needs service, caseback gasket disintegrated, minor crack on crystal. Thoughts?


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

Anyone happen to know the model # of this watch?









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)

abkdt41 said:


> Anyone happen to know the model # of this watch?


It looks like an SNA413 to me.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6139-7020 "Speed-Timer" dated Nov. '71


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> 6139-7020 "Speed-Timer" dated Nov. '71


_Very_ nice & clean! Restored or locked up in a drawer?


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Time Seller said:


> _Very_ nice & clean! Restored or locked up in a drawer?


Completely original to itself


----------



## Kamburov (Feb 17, 2018)

Got this guy in the morning for less than $8, very diry and looking like trash. Quite ordinary Seiko 5 sports 6309-7310. Took it for cleaning and restoration, and this is the result. Didn't polish the case, but I'm getting lazy these days.
Lume is somehow weak, but still working.
Ivan


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Lord Marvel 5740-8000 with the beautiful linen dial. Strap is vegetable tanned cowhide leather.









Jan Raymund


----------



## NoTimeToLose (Sep 23, 2016)

A 7005-7052 from March 1971.


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

I believe this is the only Reverso that Seiko has ever produced. It's actually an Alba sub-brand. I have two of these. One with box/papers and this one's in my dress watch rotation:

















Not easy to find since it's a JDM 1999 limited edition.








Wish it was a tad larger and it had real Mickey hands but I suppose the proportions might not work with a rectangular dial. By swapping out the original leather strap with a vintage Stelux bracelet, I there's now enough of a wrist presence now.

-Brian


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)

hi_bri said:


> I believe this is the only Reverso that Seiko has ever produced. It's actually an Alba sub-brand. I have two of these. One with box/papers and this one's in my dress watch rotation:
> 
> View attachment 14299631
> 
> ...


Wow that would be a holy grail watch for me! The reverso thing isn't necessarily my deal but the tank Mickey certainly is.

What do these sell for?


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Cal. 6139-8040 Speed-Timer dated December of 1973.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

UFO Speed-Timer (JDM) from 1976.









































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Decca67 (Jul 7, 2019)

Seiko King Quartz from 1977


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

Sorry about the Citizen in the pic...


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

A customer who wears a few old Seiko Divers and a Submariner he got many years ago when deployed showed me this cool Orange SQ Diver. Said he purchased it in the Philippines and dived all over the world with it. The Quartz movement died and it now has an auto movement.


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

Seikomatic 6218-8950


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Cal. 6139-7020 dated Nov. '71


----------



## Acidstain (Jul 28, 2018)

6139-6005 on OEM bracelet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eduardo.saez.1848 (Apr 11, 2017)

6105-8110










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MonFreets87 (Jan 14, 2017)

Here are a few I have lurking around!

Seiko Silverwave - a real Bell & Ross aesthetic 








1979 Seiko 6306 "MSST" - Antarctica Used








The ol' Giugiaro 7a28 - Funky retrofuturistic








The 6105 doing a desk clock impression


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## indialogue (Nov 19, 2012)

This is one of mine. An ebay US find from a few years back. Bought it mainly for the Playboy sticker tbh, thought there might be a cool story behind it (any leads appreciated). Dates to April 1981 so nearly a birth year watch for me too!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MonFreets87 (Jan 14, 2017)

That’s an interesting one. Have you made any progress researching it?

I’ve seen a few playboy presentation watches in the past, perhaps that’s what this is. Is there any inscription on the back?


----------



## indialogue (Nov 19, 2012)

MonFreets87 said:


> That's an interesting one. Have you made any progress researching it?
> 
> I've seen a few playboy presentation watches in the past, perhaps that's what this is. Is there any inscription on the back?


Nope. No inscription and Google doesn't throw up anything. It must be a presentation watch but would love to know what for!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

The golden glow of the 6139-6000 dated May 1969.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

indialogue said:


> This is one of mine. An ebay US find from a few years back. Bought it mainly for the Playboy sticker tbh, thought there might be a cool story behind it (any leads appreciated). Dates to April 1981 so nearly a birth year watch for me too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if this was a one-off 'mod'? The reason I say this is, if you look at where the sticker has been placed, there is a bit of the original 9 o'clock index showing and the sticker appears to be offset a bit closer to the 8 o'clock index than to the 10 o'clock. I would think if this had been a Seiko thing, even if they used a sticker (instead of printing) that the placement would have been better.


----------



## socolinsky (May 8, 2015)

Just picked up this beauty.


----------



## indialogue (Nov 19, 2012)

socolinsky said:


> Just picked up this beauty.


Just a wonderful watch!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zednut (Jun 3, 2018)

Yes, I know Af dial and I don't careb-)


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

7005-7010R AD from 1969 again today.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Usually, I don't care for watches with squarish cases, stubby indices or fluted bezels but this watch with it's brilliant sunburst and radial case brushing looks wonderful.
Whoever the designer was, he sure got this one right.
Thanks for posting it - twice!


----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

Pachoe said:


> UFO Speed-Timer (JDM) from 1976.


So awesome! Beautiful watch.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Excuse my intensity but it's incredible the joy an affordable well made vintage piece can produce; some more pics of this almost 50 years watch; 7005-7010R on the dial and 7005-7020 in the caseback; from September 1969.


















































































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

A diver on leather!?? Heresy!?? So be it. 
This combo feels just right thanks to my buddy Eric at EA Leather Goods.

6105-8110 from Oct. '71


----------



## mvdventura (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)

Pachoe said:


> Excuse my intensity but it's incredible the joy an affordable well made vintage piece can produce; some more pics of this almost 50 years watch; 7005-7010R on the dial and 7005-7020 in the caseback; from September 1969.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a phenomenal watch, It's more exciting than Brando's explorer!


----------



## Zednut (Jun 3, 2018)

In Japan back in the seventies they produced some pretty beautiful things. Car from 1973 and 6139-6002 from 1974. Looks like they were made for each otherb-)


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

Where does everyone find these cool vintage Seikos? And in such nice condition. Are they often restoration projects?


----------



## Zednut (Jun 3, 2018)

This is from a fellow watch enthusiast who repairs these for a hobby I suppose. This one still isn’t perfect as it loses 5min/day and the internal rotating bezel doesn’t move freely because cogwheel at the crown stem has lost few teeth. Also the dial isn’t original. But none of this really bothers me because its so spectacular!
But you are right. I too wonder where do people find these as I have stumbled on one only once. It was a mint condition Pogue and i didn’t have that kind of money&#55357;&#56853; then again Im quite nervous about buying vintage watches from Ebay for example.


----------



## Zednut (Jun 3, 2018)

This is from a fellow watch enthusiast who repairs these for a hobby I suppose. This one still isn’t perfect as it loses 5min/day and the internal rotating bezel doesn’t move freely because cogwheel at the crown stem has lost few teeth. Also the dial isn’t original. But none of this really bothers me because its so spectacular!
But you are right. I too wonder where do people find these as I have stumbled on one only once. It was a mint condition Pogue and i didn’t have that kind of money😕 then again Im quite nervous about buying vintage watches from Ebay for example.


----------



## eduardo.saez.1848 (Apr 11, 2017)

6309-7040. Year 1977

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

1976 x2.


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Zednut said:


> View attachment 14323419
> 
> In Japan back in the seventies they produced some pretty beautiful things. Car from 1973 and 6139-6002 from 1974. Looks like they were made for each otherb-)


Nice pic! Datsun in the background?


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

76 June


----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## fenil123 (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

"Transitional" 7548-7010 dated June of '85.


----------



## emerlin (Feb 18, 2012)

62MAS All original with re-loom by a scholar and a gentleman - Jack @IWW the best.


----------



## emerlin (Feb 18, 2012)

6105-8000 - 100% original.


----------



## emerlin (Feb 18, 2012)

6105-8110 proof/proof 100% original


----------



## emerlin (Feb 18, 2012)

6306-7001 Scuba Pro 450 100% original.


----------



## emerlin (Feb 18, 2012)

Group photo - first sunlight in 15-20 years for these 4. I need to get them out more.


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

6139-8012









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ItsAndrew (Sep 7, 2016)

while watching some TV with my son 🙂


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

GS 4520-7000


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)

Complete with a cheesy gold wash Milanese mesh looking bracelet... perfect..


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Turtle 6309-7040 - Year 1985


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

7c43-7010


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

UFO Speed-Timer cal. 6138-0010 Proof/Proof dated October of 1970.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

7005 from 1969 now on strap.


































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

emerlin said:


> Group photo - first sunlight in 15-20 years for these 4. I need to get them out more.


I just peed a little bit seeing that amazing collection


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Seabee1 said:


> I just peed a little bit seeing that amazing collection


#Seapee1 :-d


----------



## mchrisandy (Jul 23, 2019)

Seiko sbca001 is it still worth to buy?

Sent from my MI MAX 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## victortan2020 (May 19, 2017)

-


----------



## victortan2020 (May 19, 2017)

This blocky 1970 King Seiko (5625-7000) has a special dial with a lady holding an umbrella in the rain. The actual woodblock print was done by a Japanese ukiyo-e artist called Torii Kiyonaga back in year 1783, it was called "Three Beauties In The Rain", In year 1958, which was 175 years later, this print was featured in commemorative postage stamps issued by the Japanese post office.

So this piece came in.....properly not by seiko but a mysterious watch maker from the 60s in Japan cut the stamp into exact size and pasted on the dial, it turned out to be a limited number of vintage Seiko.....from a stamp


----------



## NoTimeToLose (Sep 23, 2016)

That's a very special piece. Lovely!


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Champagne Kakume cal. 6138-0030 dated July of 1973 on a custom made Horween Derby Leather strap courtesy of EA Leather Goods.


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)

Cannot pick a favorite... older son has laid claim the the checkered one....


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

Scored this early 70's Seiko quartz 3803 . Bought it untested , seller couldn't get battery hatch off. I did get it off and threw a new battery in it. Unfortunately it's not working. Apparently Seiko service center does service the movement. On the fence if I should get it fixed or sell for parts ? Really is a interesting watch with a cool dial .


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

Scored this early 70's Seiko quartz 3803 . Bought it untested , seller couldn't get battery hatch off. I did get it off and threw a new battery in it. Unfortunately it's not working. Apparently Seiko service center does service the movement. On the fence if I should get it fixed or sell for parts ? Really is a interesting watch with a cool dial .
View attachment 14336703


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Grinderman said:


> Scored this early 70's Seiko quartz 3803 . Bought it untested , seller couldn't get battery hatch off. I did get it off and threw a new battery in it. Unfortunately it's not working. Apparently Seiko service center does service the movement. On the fence if I should get it fixed or sell for parts ? Really is a interesting watch with a cool dial


I would send it in and ask them to evaluate what it would take to repair it and go from there. Good luck! Keep us posted whatever you decide.


----------



## mchrisandy (Jul 23, 2019)

Just got this SCBA001 quartz...









Sent from my MI MAX 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

Got a quote for 150.00 it’s Atleast worth it to send it in to see if it’s fixable . Luckily no battery acid in from what I can see. Can’t figure out how to remove case back


----------



## sillo38 (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

7002-700A, domed sapphire crystal, and Uncle Seiko Z199 replica bracelet.


----------



## lewie (Jun 2, 2013)

April '82 Arnie - original bar the shroud 
H558 by biglewie, on Flickr


----------



## Venkov (Dec 10, 2016)

Wonderful gift from Chicago, Il 









Отправлено с моего iPad используя Tapatalk


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

I just LOVE my speedy ))


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

double post


----------



## indialogue (Nov 19, 2012)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> Champagne Kakume cal. 6138-0030 dated July of 1973 on a custom made Horween Derby Leather strap courtesy of EA Leather Goods.


Just stunning. The best Kakume version I've seen so far

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

I bought this in 1999 b-)


----------



## NoTimeToLose (Sep 23, 2016)

I don’t know what that is, but I like it!


----------



## peter-g (Jun 27, 2010)

1974 ELNIX 0703-7020


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Today with my 6138-8030 "John Player Special" dated August of '77.


----------



## gray-beard (Jan 30, 2015)

Here is my old Seiko from 68 or 69. 17 jewels automatic I pricked cheap at a local pawn shop.
I serviced and regulated it and it runs well.


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

1981 year









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

For you historical quartz buffs, here's a fascinating early 3823-7000:

Less common black dial without the V.F.A. designation (great dial - who does applied second markers anymore?):








Original bracelet is a more solid horizontal configuration with sliding lock rather than the fine rectangular mesh clasp bracelet of the later production watches:








It lacks the V.F.A. logo since it was an early 1971 production model. One of the earliest production quartz watches outside of Cal. 35 from the Astron lineage:








Proper box should also lack the V.F.A. logo since it did not exist till the following year:








-Brian


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

For you historical quartz buffs, here's a fascinating early 3823-7000:

Less common black dial without the V.F.A. designation:








Original bracelet is a more solid horizontal configuration with sliding lock rather than the fine rectangular mesh clasp bracelet of the later production watches:








It lacks the V.F.A. logo since it was an early 1971 production model. One of the earliest production quartz watches outside of Cal. 35 from the Astron lineage:








Proper box should also lack the V.F.A. logo since it did not exist till the following year:








-Brian


----------



## Sinner_666 (Oct 11, 2018)

Just bought a Seiko 5 Actus 7019-7210 from December 1972. The original faceted crystal has been replaced so I’ll have to get one and have it installed. Will post pics when it arrives.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Lord Marvel 5740 for an occasion like this









Jan Raymund


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6139-6005 from Jan. of '72


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Was a good Monday today;

















Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## CLMacPherson (Aug 10, 2018)

-1969 Bellmatic


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Wearing my 6306-7001 from Feb. of '78 on a special H-Link bracelet designed by none other than Swedefreak aka. Jonathan Koch (Eastech).


----------



## mattvalento (Dec 15, 2017)

6309 Turtle from 1978, I believe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waltera98 (Jan 4, 2018)

My vintage divers and some Pogues

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

The phrase "Rare Seiko" is often bandied about these days. However, this one has earned that title.

cal. 6139-8002 dated April of 1971


----------



## harrisc (Sep 2, 2015)

Nice. That's one cool vintage seiko.


----------



## SdSl (Oct 20, 2012)

Beautiful watch. Its in excellent condition too so you could certainly add 'very' to the 'rare seiko' phrase haha


----------



## Moonchucks (Aug 1, 2019)

First Seiko hand-me-down from my dad. Not really that handsome, but tells time just fine.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

It's got me feelin' like a million bucks.

7025-8099 "Poor Man's MAS" dated July of '77.


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

H556-5029 "Baby Arnie" from 1983 on Barton strap.


----------



## billinboca (Mar 10, 2008)

Seiko Mickey. Almost, but not quite a bronze case.









Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

Pachoe said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Very cool. Such a unique design.


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

Pachoe said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Very cool. Such a unique design.


----------



## Lumanasty (Aug 5, 2019)

Here is my lordmatic 7150


----------



## joeshoup (Jul 15, 2018)

Here's my Bell-Matic from August 1979. Trying to decide if I like it on the perlon!


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

An obscure 7T52-6A0A 1/100 second chronograph released for the 1992 Barcelona Olympics:









The 7T59's are a bit out of my price range so I've stuck mainly to the 7T52s.

-Brian


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Recent acquisition Seiko Pogue 6139-6002


----------



## Fieldcj (Mar 18, 2016)

'76 TYPE II









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)




----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Original to itself 6105-8009 RESIST RESIST dated March of 1969.


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Great pic of the Pogue up there!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Thank you :-!


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

"Captain Willard" dated Oct. of '74


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

A vintage cousin today; this one is from 1969.

























































































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mvdventura (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Found this beauty. Vintage quartz








Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

7016 "Monaco"


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

4006 Bellematic that is looking for a new home


----------



## Watchworld99 (Apr 18, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sinner_666 (Oct 11, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> Original to itself 6105-8009 RESIST RESIST dated March of 1969.


If they had re-issued this one my savings would be in trouble. Beautiful watch.


----------



## barbecoa (Sep 12, 2017)

Sinner_666 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love that watch. It's so cool


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Found for just a few quid on a market stall
too small for my wrist so on my lad - 
nice clean style and works 40years on
love the beads of rice bracelet


----------



## bulletz (Jan 19, 2012)

Not so vintage but kinda old. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sinner_666 (Oct 11, 2018)

barbecoa said:


> I love that watch. It's so cool


Cheers...arrived today and I'm loving it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Went vintage Ricoh today;
































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## dmanosaka (Feb 27, 2018)

First generation Monster on a stormy day.


----------



## dmanosaka (Feb 27, 2018)

A golden day. Seikomatic Weekdater 1966.


----------



## osamu (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6138-0030 dated July of '73


----------



## Empat (Jul 8, 2018)

6602 8050 fun custom


----------



## Empat (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

7006-5010R From the Early Seventies


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sinner_666 (Oct 11, 2018)

7019 from December 1972:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunelm (Aug 8, 2013)

5856-5000 King Quartz from July 1978.


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

Dunelm said:


> 5856-5000 King Quartz from July 1978.


Now that's an integrated bracelet!


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Horoticus said:


> Now that's an integrated bracelet!


Well actually the bracelet is attached with spring bars but Seiko did a great job back then with machining the bracelets to fit nicely into the lugs while having the same textured metal run through the entire watch.

There's even a few models of the King Quartz where the bracelet texture also matches the mid-line gradient stripe on the dial.

Not understated but definitely undervalued...

If you wanted integrated bracelets with frustratingly short wrist lengths consider the later Cal 96/98 Quartz Superior series...great watches with high accuracy movements, but those damn integrated cut-down bracelets never fit my wrists!

-Brian


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

7002-7001 dated March of '91 on OEM GL83122 flat vent strap.


----------



## Watchworld99 (Apr 18, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Afternoon swap 

























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Less common full titanium 5M43-0A60 AGS (Kinetic) Diver. I think there were one of the first with the 5M43 movement after the upgrade from 5M23. Hard to find since they were only produced for a year or two. Ultralight, a bit small for modern tastes, but I like them as dress divers (fits under a shirt cuff):

Simple and classic layout:








Also comes with the old style titanium divers clasp:








-Brian


----------



## Wistshots (Nov 4, 2018)

😁


----------



## joeshoup (Jul 15, 2018)

Pogue's just back from service and looking great!


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

UFO Speed-Timer Proof/Proof cal. 6138-0010 dated Oct. of '70


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)

7C43-700A january 1986 + Uncle Seiko GL831


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Afternoon!!!! Still with this vintage 7005 from 1969; literally a thousand dials with this beautiful sun burst.









































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Idlikeanother (May 15, 2019)

#faking it


----------



## Mark in Oz (Nov 20, 2016)

Idlikeanother said:


> #faking it
> View attachment 14390219


Is this not vintage? Model details please?!

Update: I think it's a SRPB21? More details in this thread.


----------



## Sinner_666 (Oct 11, 2018)

Best things in life are free or pretty close to it. Got this for $92.50 including shipping (probably overpaid for it) and I absolutely love it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

NOS Monaco


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6139-7020 "Speed-Timer" dated Nov. of '71


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

SKX033 "Seiko Submariner" circa 1997.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

SRP043K1 "SPORK" circa 2008.


----------



## sportura (May 20, 2006)

SKXA53 "Black Bullet" circa 2001.


----------



## harrisc (Sep 2, 2015)

SKX031 Seiko Submariner 1997









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

No frills, but lots of thrills.

Cal. 7548-7000 on OEM GL831


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6306  on H-Link









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasnon (Sep 26, 2017)

Haven't posted for a while! Yesterday's offering w/ wrong day/date. '76 6139-6005









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

It will be doubtful I will find another 1964 85899 Champion 850 Alpinist in this condition:

































I picked it up as an "overhauled" watch on YJ. It was missing the lume on both hands and the hour plots. I had 31 Jewels do the dial and hands lume as he's done some work on my Citizens and I trusted his in-house services. He couldn't get a rectagular lume plot but did a tasteful job with small circular dots. Hands are great, though:








And now the best part - a caseback stamping like this is damn near impossible to find for a chrome plate (STP) watch:








Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## eddiemeboy (Nov 5, 2017)

1973 lordmatic just got it back from being overhauled keeps great time 5606-(I'M A SCAMMER)


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Happy vintage Friday!

















































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## composer (Jun 12, 2019)

7009 ca. 1986


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6105-8009 RESIST/RESIST from March of '69


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

7015-8000


----------



## X-plorer (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

7005-7010R AD

























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

This consider a vintage too?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Flightmaster


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

6159 for a flight back to Belfast









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## mvdventura (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## eduardo.saez.1848 (Apr 11, 2017)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## _Keith_ (Dec 13, 2017)

.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Purple Unicorn 6139-8002 Speed-Timer dated April of '71


----------



## mvdventura (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

My birth month & year King Quartz:


----------



## JAA (Dec 10, 2011)

7002-7000 (restored July 2019). In the background, Motorola VT-71 (restored 2014).


----------



## Watchworld99 (Apr 18, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Fully serviced 7a28-7039 on a mesh bracelet


----------



## A320 (May 25, 2019)

therion said:


> Fully serviced 7a28-7039 on a mesh bracelet


Very nice.

One of my favourite variations of this reference.


----------



## sillo38 (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Tongdaeng (Nov 13, 2009)

1971 world timer


----------



## azfishman (Jun 2, 2014)

Very cool piece!!


----------



## mvdventura (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

Panda..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Seiko Bullhead 









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Just put a fresh battery is this little old classic.
M158-5000 World Time (Commonly known as the "Pan Am").











Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Tongdaeng (Nov 13, 2009)

Pachoe said:


> Seiko Bullhead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of my all-time favorite watches...! So much character and good old 70s chunkiness.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Misha V (Apr 7, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CLMacPherson (Aug 10, 2018)

Early Seiko AGS (NOS) Brithday/Year watch Dec. Of '87


----------



## SdSl (Oct 20, 2012)

7619 7010


----------



## SdSl (Oct 20, 2012)

5606 8061 .. this one is a real gem .. keeps giving surprises


----------



## Wistshots (Nov 4, 2018)

6139-6041


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## hasnon (Sep 26, 2017)

'85 7A48 Moonphase. Stunning dress piece with a bit of sporty flair









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)

7018 6000 Time Sonar


----------



## AstroAtlantique (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## eduardo.saez.1848 (Apr 11, 2017)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## azfishman (Jun 2, 2014)

That green dial is gorgeous!


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

"John Player Special" cal. 6138-0030 dated August of '77.


----------



## mvdventura (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

7005-7099 May 1972


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

First King Seiko on perlon strap








Article about this watch:
http://thewatchspotblog.com/?tag=seiko


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Completely original to itself (including crystal)
"True Pogue" cal. 6139-6005 dated Mar. of '71.


----------



## Watchworld99 (Apr 18, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mvdventura (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Original to itself "Rally Diver" cal. 6106-8227 from February of 1971.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

JDM 7c43-7010


----------



## SdSl (Oct 20, 2012)

Seikomatic R (8305 1010)


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

7016 Monaco


----------



## Conchamatt (Aug 22, 2019)

One of my favorites, the good old seiko pulsemeter  next i wanna get a seiko 7a28-7009 but theyre so hard to find not hella priced


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

I just picked up another 6309-7049. This one is from December of 1980 and pictured on a fantastic olive Toxic NATO.


----------



## StartsWithSeiko (Jul 18, 2019)

6139-6012 "Bruce Lee" circa March 1972


----------



## SdSl (Oct 20, 2012)

LM 5606 7231


----------



## RLS1851 (Mar 3, 2019)

Wearing the watch my Wife gave me for Christmas in the mid-70's, reference 7006-5069. Put a blue 'lizard' strap on it and really have a lot of fun wearing it.


----------



## Oxbox (May 6, 2019)

I've been loving this thing, 1970 King Seiko 5625-7070T.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

M159-5028
For father's day.
Reminds me of the similar 634 my father owned.









And running pretty accurately too...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


So many watches, So little time...


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Nothing "Poor" about it.

cal. 7025-8099 dated July of '77


----------



## mvdventura (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

King Seiko 4502-7001, December '72.


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

1969 GS 4520-7000


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6105-8110 dated Oct. of '74


----------



## mvdventura (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## BoppinVinnieB (Dec 7, 2016)

Lord Matic 5606-7010, dated November 1968.


----------



## azfishman (Jun 2, 2014)

I've always liked the older King Seiko's. Just really nice classy watches.


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

7039-7000 advan horizon! Very rare.. march 74


----------



## TheMonster17 (Sep 3, 2019)

schtozo said:


> 7039-7000 advan horizon! Very rare.. march 74


Seen one of this on IG recently, is this one?


----------



## TheMonster17 (Sep 3, 2019)

Honest Kakume JDM with its orignal bracelet


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

TheMonster17 said:


> Seen one of this on IG recently, is this one?


I posted it yesterday on ig for the first time... so.. it should be it!


----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

Oxbox said:


> View attachment 14436219
> 
> 
> I've been loving this thing, 1970 King Seiko 5625-7070T.


And a number plate from my ward for the background. Nice!


----------



## brians1970 (Aug 3, 2014)

Vintage Seiko lovers!! Help, I'm looking to find a crown for a Cevert 6139.

thanks In advance.


----------



## TheMonster17 (Sep 3, 2019)

schtozo said:


> I posted it yesterday on ig for the first time... so.. it should be it!


Really a great watch!


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

TheMonster17 said:


> Really a great watch!


Thank you!


----------



## Wistshots (Nov 4, 2018)

6139-6041 today


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

King of the UFO's...

6138-0010 Proof/Proof dated Oct. of '70


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6105-8009 Resist-Resist from Mar. of '69


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mozo (Aug 17, 2018)

Feeling Pogue-ish today


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Well I suppose I'm preparing myself for the 2020 Tokyo Olympics in vintage style:

Here's my 1964 45899 One-Button Crown Chronograph from the 1st Tokyo Olympics - the less common black dial.

NOS bezel installed a few years back when I paid through the nose on the 'Bay (but worth it since I never saw another):








The latest addition is the proper-style bracelet:








I mention proper style since the original bracelet had a wire-set lug and mine adapts to the spring bar. I found the bracelet stuck to an old Seikomatic. It was also on a 19mm lug that my watchmaker was able to grind down to 18mm:








Can't tell if the clasp was replaced or this was the third party manufacturer:








I don't have the original white plastic box, but this older box (used in the rare 5718) will do:








For an interesting read you can check out Martin's blog on his experience with this vintage and the trial and tribulations of that very rare bracelet:

https://adventuresinamateurwatchfettling.com/2017/03/13/a-52-year-old-olympian-seiko-one-button-chronograph-from-october-1964/

Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## SC-Texas (Nov 11, 2013)

From May 1978, a Seiko 7547-818F quartz 100m Sports diver. It has a screw down crown. This watch was gift. 
Fresh From from Abell Watchmakers for battery









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

7002-7039. I love the "tink" sound the metal date wheel makes.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wistshots (Nov 4, 2018)

KS glamour shot


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

cal. 7549-7010 "Tuna Can" dated June of '84 on OEM GL83122 Flat Vent Strap.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Near NOS "Slim Case" 6309-729A on original GL831 from Dec. of '87.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Orange 6309-729B Slim Turtle on Y035

This is one is from November 1987









Jan Raymund


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

"True Pogue" cal. 6139-6005 dated Mar. of '71


----------



## puckerth (Jul 16, 2015)

1979 0823-6000


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

6309-7040 dated January 1981

On Uncle Seiko Z199









Jan Raymund


----------



## lakasarfan (Sep 12, 2019)

Hi everyone! This is my first post here on WUS, and I am actually looking for some advice. My latest watch is a 5932-5210 which I really like, however I need an extra link for the bracelet to make it wear comfortably. Does anyone know where I could find one?

Here are some pictures of the watch!


----------



## StartsWithSeiko (Jul 18, 2019)

Bruce Lee 6139-6012, dated March 1972 on a milanese bracelet.


----------



## mvdventura (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Kicking myself for a few years for letting go of a mint Pre-Rolex Sky Dweller SBQJ019 8F56-00M0 Travelzilla....

Well I picked one up again (less than mint) but I will not be so fool-hardy...









-Brian


----------



## 1011am (Sep 14, 2019)

Unfortunately I don't have better photos of this, but it's a ladies 2205-0679 I sold on behalf of my church almost a decade ago. Domed crystal, had been used hard and didn't work. Sparked my interest in watches in general, especially divers.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6106-8227 dated Feb. of '71 on original bracelet.


----------



## mvdventura (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

Aug '84 7548-7010 on DAL1PB rubber.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zainabdulrahman (Sep 20, 2014)

Year of production: 1970

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Beautiful!

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6139-7020 Speed-Timer on OEM 5 Sports bracelet from Nov. '71


----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

6139









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## faigenistic (Mar 19, 2018)

wow. stellar piece man! on the search for something similar myself now!


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

62MAS on stelux bracelet.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Monaco 7016-5000









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Always in search of the more unique stuff out there:









Alba Ultra Sonic Call V636-0010. Pardon the scratch near 9 o'clock - will need to polish it off.

Basically has an alarm that works like a vibrating pager. Was meant for people that needed an alarm that didn't ring (like movie theater workers etc...)

-Brian


----------



## zainabdulrahman (Sep 20, 2014)

6106-8120 from December 1968, first ever Seiko 5 model. Needs a new crystal, other than that still going strong.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6139-6005 dated Jan. of '72


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

While this 6619-8280 "Jungle Seiko" was not officially issued by CISO (Counter Insurgency Support Office) to personnel, it is a confirmed MacV SOG (Military Assistance Command - Vietnam, Studies and Observation Group) variant, and was made available to individual personnel at a BX/PX during the Vietnam War Conflict. This example is from February of 1967 and an honor to own.


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## MonFreets87 (Jan 14, 2017)

1968 Seiko 6119-8100 - Considered one of a handful of MACV-SOG models.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Here's my 7548-700B on GL831, dated January 1981, having an afternoon clubhouse sandwich.









Jan Raymund


----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

hi_bri said:


> Always in search of the more unique stuff out there:
> 
> View attachment 14484337
> 
> ...


Great for making sure you don't miss your stop when napping on the commuter train.


----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

Lord Matic 5606-7001 from September of 1970.
I really like how the silver dial still looks after so much years.


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

begud said:


> Lord Matic 5606-7001 from September of 1970.
> I really like how the silver dial still looks after so much years.


Nice brushing on that case!


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

7002-7001 dated Mar. of '91 on a Nylon Toxic NATO.


----------



## VoyTirando (Jan 26, 2019)

zainabdulrahman said:


> Year of production: 1970
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


This and @seikoshepherd's blue dialed one are fantastic. Almost had one - in fact, had it in my hands! - but then mistakenly went another direction.


----------



## VoyTirando (Jan 26, 2019)

waltera98 said:


> My vintage divers and some Pogues
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh, the dangers of scrolling the vintage seiko thread.... I about fell out of my office chair at seeing this post. If you decide to release these to the wild, you might in fact affect the market: so many nice watches in one place. If I had just one nice Pogue/6139, I'd be perfectly happy. But nine.....


----------



## SdSl (Oct 20, 2012)

begud said:


> Lord Matic 5606-7001 from September of 1970.
> I really like how the silver dial still looks after so much years.


Beautiful watch .. Heres my 5606 7000 with a white dial


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

March 1966. Crystal has some age cracks and general wear but dial and hands are perfect and case is sharp never appears to been polished at all.


----------



## yannssolo (Mar 11, 2019)

Here is my KS 45-8010 Superior Chronometer (for sale is somebody is interested)


----------



## yannssolo (Mar 11, 2019)

Here is my Seiko 6139 Pogue


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

The perfect gateway drug into the world of Seiko shrouded divers...

7549-7010 dated June of '84


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi ,today Professional 200m (1986)


----------



## zainabdulrahman (Sep 20, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

King Seiko









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rileyd5 (Jul 6, 2013)

New band for my 1971 electric blue Dx.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rileyd5 (Jul 6, 2013)

how do you keep the case so perfect? this is just amazing. Congrats.


----------



## rileyd5 (Jul 6, 2013)

Roadking1102 said:


> King Seiko
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry meant to ask Roadking lol.

how do you keep the case so perfect? this is just amazing. Congrats


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

rileyd5 said:


> sorry meant to ask Roadking lol.
> 
> how do you keep the case so perfect? this is just amazing. Congrats


Well for this one I got as NOS , so it was easy  but I'm definitely keeping it that way

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

An orange slim turtle 6309-729B on sweet, vanilla-smelling GL831









Jan Raymund


----------



## zainabdulrahman (Sep 20, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Ikuo Tokunaga's 21 Jewel masterpiece.

cal. 6306-7001 dated Feb. of '78


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

7549-7010 from June of '84 on a Nylon Toxic.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

My dads Seiko automatic from the 1980's


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> 7549-7010 from June of '84 on a Nylon Toxic.


Love that blue fade insert. Is that typical of the ones made by Daini?


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

I believe this one is >50 years old. Look at that linen dial...!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

6139-6020, Oct. '69.
It took some research to find out that the date wheel is Thai as well as English.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mozo (Aug 17, 2018)

Monaco


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Watch19 said:


> Love that blue fade insert. Is that typical of the ones made by Daini?


Typically, yes but, one thing I know is certain about Seiko, nothing is concrete!


----------



## mostlywabisabi (Dec 1, 2012)

begud said:


> Lord Matic 5606-7001 from September of 1970.
> I really like how the silver dial still looks after so much years.


Nice! I have 1 incoming from Japan. The markers and hands on mine have black on them. I've seen both, but not sure what the story is. Different markers/hands in different production year?


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

'67


----------



## eduardo.saez.1848 (Apr 11, 2017)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

Time Seller said:


> '67


Lovely dial!


----------



## borgsauce (Feb 21, 2018)

Seiko 6309-7049 from '77


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Toshk said:


> Lovely dial!


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Original to itself 6105-8110 dated Oct. of '74


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Mid-day strap change (from reissue  strap to a vintage NOS isofrane) Currently wearing my 45+ years old birth year 6105-8110  

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Slim 6309-729A from Oct. of '87 on a Minimalist Series "The Watch Steward" Strap.


----------



## SdSl (Oct 20, 2012)

604style said:


> Nice! I have 1 incoming from Japan. The markers and hands on mine have black on them. I've seen both, but not sure what the story is. Different markers/hands in different production year?
> View attachment 14516965


Hi, I think the white dial version has markers/hands with black lining while the silver dial version does not. I have a silver dial too and the hands/markers are the same as the other posters silver dial


----------



## NCRich (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

NCRich said:


>


Wow!


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Now it's a Military Diver?


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

6206-8010, July '65


----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The gilt indices of this mid-sized quartz JDM Diver's 6458-600A are a thing of beauty. This one is dated August 1981.

Why didn't Seiko use this gilt design for the 7548-700C? Why Seiko, why?









Jan Raymund


----------



## woahyeahwoah (Dec 28, 2018)

nice!


----------



## woahyeahwoah (Dec 28, 2018)

nice


----------



## woahyeahwoah (Dec 28, 2018)

tro_jan said:


> Here's my 7548-700B on GL831, dated January 1981, having an afternoon clubhouse sandwich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Many watches have passed through my hands/arms but here's an appropriate grail:

While a bit more recent - we can consider this a Modern Vintage from 1999:

Seiko Credor Phoenix GCBR993 8L75-0A30:









Having seen a few of these come and go on YJ I decided I needed to take the plunge when one popped up at a reasonable Buy-It-Now price.

Has the nice Phoenix logo on the caseback:









It's a nice complement to my other grail that I've had for a while, the GCBP999 6S78-0A20 full titanium automatic chronograph:









I decided to search for the version of the 8L75 automatic with strap since those integrated bracelets on the other models gave little leeway for dressing the watch up or down. Still looking for the right strap but here's a dressed down version:









Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## Travis0519 (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Seiko 6309-7040 , history of watchmaking (1985) and history of Italy (1601), a book I own.


----------



## tomchicago (Feb 15, 2010)

Vintage JDM Chronos, movement fully serviced, on a new black ostrich strap.


----------



## intransit (Dec 29, 2017)

That Credor GCBR993 8L75-0A30 is really remarkable. I may have to look more into those.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

6105 at the lake this weekend.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## middlepath (Jan 7, 2018)

1969 Seiko Actus SS, JDM 6106-8410 on original bracelet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Here are mine on Erika's originals parachute straps










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kissmywhat (Jan 18, 2016)

This one's a 7005 and impossible to photograph well as it's a fingerprint magnet!
Also unfortunately being a 90 serial it's difficult to tell if it's 40 or 50 years old this month.


----------



## acl1986 (Feb 10, 2013)

Just picked this one up, pretty excited about it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VoyTirando (Jan 26, 2019)

Roadking1102 said:


> King Seiko
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would you care to post a photo of the back, too? I'd love to know what model that is. That's a wicked classy watch.


----------



## VoyTirando (Jan 26, 2019)

acl1986 said:


> Just picked this one up, pretty excited about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feel stupid asking this about ANOTHER watch in the same thread, but what is this? Is it an Alpinist? Or something else... Would love to know teh model. Is that an inner bezel that rotates? It's awesome. I really, really wish Seiko still did watches like this. The case has some of the same lines as my wife's 2205-0769 dive watch, which I'm convinced is a better and more elegant and also edgy design than anything I wear.


----------



## VoyTirando (Jan 26, 2019)

acl1986 said:


> Just picked this one up, pretty excited about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feel stupid asking this about ANOTHER watch in the same thread, but what is this? Is it an Alpinist? Or something else... Would love to know teh model. Is that an inner bezel that rotates? It's awesome. I really, really wish Seiko still did watches like this. The case has some of the same lines as my wife's 2205-0769 dive watch, which I'm convinced is a better and more elegant and also edgy design than anything I wear.

EDIT - ANSWERED MY OWN QUESTION VIA THE INTERWEBS, THIS ARTICLE: https://thespringbar.com/blogs/guides/the-ultimate-seiko-alpinist-collectors-guide/
It's the SCVF005 but with the green dial, yes? Good lord that's cool.


----------



## TheOracle (Oct 9, 2019)

6138-8020 Panda, July 1974.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

VoyTirando said:


> Would you care to post a photo of the back, too? I'd love to know what model that is. That's a wicked classy watch.


DM sent 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

7002-7001 on Toxic Rogue Admiralty Grey NATO to kickstart the week into high gear.


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

6117


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SQ Diver's 7548-7009 on Seiko Z199.
And I noticed a practical design on the clasp: a mini button to lock the bracelet in place and reduce the rattling sound.
Got this as a complete set: outer box, inner box, papers.









Jan Raymund


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6105-8009 Resist/Resist dated March of 1969.


----------



## Cafe-Noir (Dec 12, 2012)

Gotta love the champagne Kakume!


----------



## ASC777 (Oct 15, 2019)

Some chrono love


----------



## Casey Watson (Jun 3, 2018)

A couple of The Usual Suspects. Even have a NOS monster, NOS 6139-6002. Not the biggest Seiko collection but it makes me smile


----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)

tro_jan said:


> SQ Diver's 7548-7009 on Seiko Z199.


Awesome photos, inspired me to pull out my own - less pristine - example:


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Ichiran said:


> Awesome photos, inspired me to pull out my own - less pristine - example:


Still a beauty, man. Nice piece.

Jan Raymund


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## eduardo.saez.1848 (Apr 11, 2017)

6105’s


----------



## ASC777 (Oct 15, 2019)

Flyback JDM


----------



## aero1977 (Oct 4, 2014)

Just got my first one, a 6119-7000


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

April 1970 6106-8237 I found on Ebay. Daini case back and movement. Sweep hand was stopped by loose minute hand. Minute hand would not stay on so had to replace with new hands. Bent crown and stem so also replaced. Clutch misaligned and hack was not working, was able to fix without new parts. NOS Hardlex type III crystal, ferrule/bezel and gaskets. Came with original bracelet however I can't fit small enough for my 6" wrist so aftermarket bracelet on original endlinks.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

7548-700F on OEM Z1290 bracelet from Jan. '85


----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Seiko 6106-8120 dated October '68









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> 7548-700F on OEM Z1290 bracelet from Jan. '85


It's always a pleasure to see your contributions on this thread. Good photos, and great watches in amazing condition! 

Cheers,
Lou


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

ASC777 said:


> Flyback JDM


Wow!

That's a classic look.

I'm wearing this Bullhead today.


----------



## ASC777 (Oct 15, 2019)

rfortson said:


> Wow!
> 
> That's a classic look.
> 
> I'm wearing this Bullhead today.


minty fresh! the black BH was under my radar before but changed interest


----------



## ASC777 (Oct 15, 2019)

Some vintage love


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

m84 said:


> It's always a pleasure to see your contributions on this thread. Good photos, and great watches in amazing condition!
> 
> Cheers,
> Lou


Thank you Lou. 

I enjoy sharing them with kind collectors such as yourself.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2018)

Seiko 7002: Does this qualify yet?


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

ASC777 said:


> Some vintage love


Nice collection! Love the wabi sabi


----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)

Ichiran said:


>


Wow- super clean! Looks great! Love the 7549s


----------



## Sinner_666 (Oct 11, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

cal. 7546-6060 Silverwave 100m Sport Diver from May of 1978.


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Love this thread.


----------



## tuffode (Apr 10, 2019)

Just bought a 6309-7049 off of eBay, a bit rough but looks to be all original besides the crystal. Super excited, it should come in within a few days!


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> cal. 7546-6060 Silverwave 100m Sport Diver from May of 1978.


You Are The Really King of this topic !!!! 

Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

7002-7009 dated Apr. of '92


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Just landed


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

My Checkered "Rally" Bezel game is strong today.

6106-8227 from Feb. '71.


----------



## mondi1911 (Jun 7, 2017)

This one is borrowed, it is a 7a28-7040!









Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6619-8280 MacV SOG dated Feb. of '67


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.



Seiko Shepherd said:


> 6619-8280 MacV SOG dated Feb. of '67


Gosh, what is there to say!? (I'll think of something! ;-) ) It's vintage, it's classic, it looks like new, it is and will forever be attractive and stylish. :-!

- Thomas

.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6306-7001 / Feb. '78 / Original GL831


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

That 7002 up there is just beautiful.


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6119-8101 MacV SOG dated April of '69


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

7006-5010R From the Seventies


----------



## Misha V (Apr 7, 2019)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> 6119-8101 MacV SOG dated April of '69


Beautiful watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Slim case 6309-729A from Dec. '87


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

Not able to place a year on this one, but I inherited this SNA090P from my great uncle after he passed away. I'm guessing that he purchased this watch in the 90's. Standard 7T62 quartz movement inside but the 36mm case and dial make this a fun watch to put on now and then.


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

Not able to place a year on this one, but I inherited this SNA090P from my great uncle after he passed away. I'm guessing that he purchased this watch in the 90's. Standard 7T62 quartz movement inside but the 36mm case and dial make this a fun watch to put on now and then.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6138-3002 "Jumbo" dated Apr. of '77


----------



## sevaseka (Dec 23, 2018)

Is it count as a vintage? 7002-8000









Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Although I don't specifically search for divers, I'm finding the late 80s' early 90's titanium quartz divers to be a nice "fit under my shirt cuff" addition to the collection.

A Seiko Diver Professional SBBT027 7C43-6A10 Titanium diver from 1987 in very nice shape:

















-Brian


----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)

7548-7009 from 1984








Trying to capture the texture of the insert


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

King Seiko 44999


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Monday morning with the Captain.


----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## tuffode (Apr 10, 2019)

Just bought these for a great price off of a Vietnamese seller on Insta. Both are 6139s. The "Pogue but not really" is all original besides the chrono hands as far as I know. And the 6139-8020 is all original besides the bracelet which is fine by me because I'm not a fan of the original bracelet, would have swapped anyway!


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

This 6139-6002 is probably the most pristine example I've ever laid my hands on. A shout-out to my good friend Reynaldo for giving me a crack at it. This watch is from July of '71 and was serviced by my friend Spencer Klein. Installed is a later NOS Seiko Bezel that was purchased from Jonathan Koch before his passing. What an honor and privilege it is to own.


----------



## Aesop Vu (Apr 25, 2012)

tuffode said:


> Just bought these for a great price off of a Vietnamese seller on Insta. Both are 6139s. The "Pogue but not really" is all original besides the chrono hands as far as I know. And the 6139-8020 is all original besides the bracelet which is fine by me because I'm not a fan of the original bracelet, would have swapped anyway!


Wow great looking Cevert. Who was the seller on IG?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

The kind folks at Crafterblue reached out to me last week and expressed interest in doing a collaboration. Pictured is my 7002-7000 from '95 on one of their curved end CB10 Ultimate Dive Straps. Gives this classic piece, a modern twist.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Kakume








@thejames80


----------



## C43AMG (Sep 26, 2017)

I haven’t worn this in a while...I need to bring it out more 😎


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Cal. 7546-6060 from May '78


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

7016-8001


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

deepsea03 said:


> 7016-8001


Class


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

February 1971 all original except new bezel, crystal and gaskets.


----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## borgsauce (Feb 21, 2018)

Long way to go, so need to add some Tunas. On the fence trying decide between a vintage and modern Arnie.


----------



## mvdventura (Jun 2, 2019)

Her and my watch...


----------



## middlepath (Jan 7, 2018)

1969 Seiko Actus SS, JDM 6106-8410 (plus original bracelet)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Wanted to thank Thomas for pointing out the 5S21 movement as one of those odd quartz movements from the '80s with sweep seconds:









I actually like the cream one better but I need to pick up a strap:









But the black one came with the original strap, box and manual:









Of secondary interest, I recently won on YJ a Citizen Crystron 8820 from 1973 which might have been the first sweep seconds quartz movement as it was weird hybrid electomechanical/quartz watch and Citizen's first family of quartz watches. Will share pics when it arrives.

-Brian


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Seiko 7548-700B from September 1980. I'm not usually one for pepsi bezels, but I absolutely love the faded bezel insert here. Currently on the Uncle Seiko Z199.


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

5626-7099









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

borozgb said:


> 5626-7099


Wow! What a stunner!


----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

borozgb said:


> 5626-7099
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Aaauuuuuuuuu.....what a beauty !!! |>


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

A 7549-7010 "Tuna Can" with character for days...


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

May 1972 7005-7099

New gaskets and crystal. Dial was in bad shape so I sterilized it.


----------



## Fossilbones (Jul 10, 2018)

I think I have a problem

L to R: April 1970, February 1971, May 1972.

1972 is in worse condition physically however is only one with serviced movement.

6 positions on timegrapher:
BE: 0.1 average 
AMP: 175 to190
S/D: +17 to -3

S/D on wrist +1









And I'm thinking of buying a 4th one, ugh! I love this watch.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

ca. 1980 Suwa Production Cushion Case


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Panda  today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sevaseka (Dec 23, 2018)

The shape had me









Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Seiko 7002-7039 April '95 transitional on Original bracelet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

7548-7000 ca. 1981


----------



## Mark in Oz (Nov 20, 2016)

sevaseka said:


> The shape had me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome! Model details please anyone?


----------



## Mark in Oz (Nov 20, 2016)

Double tap, sorry. Mods pls delete?


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

KS 5626-7099









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

7002, there is just something i love about the older Seiko........they all have a story to tell.
Chunky 6mm bracelet








Oyster


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6105-8009 ca. 1969


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

"True Pogue" original crystal and all...

cal. 6139-6005 dated Mar. of '71


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Seiko 6105-8110 on a white NOS tropic strap (matching the white, albeit melting,  as backdrop)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aero1977 (Oct 4, 2014)

Latest find.


----------



## bombora (Apr 1, 2012)

A mate's 6306-7001 MSST that has moved on.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

7002-700A from '91.

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

"Stormin' Norman" 7548-700F on original Z1290 bracelet ca. Jan. '85


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2018)

Feels vintage to me.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

MACV SOG 6119-8101 April '69


----------



## byhsu (Nov 14, 2008)

6139-6002, taking a walk in downtown Guatemala.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

"Aussie Pogue" cal. 6139-6002 dated April 1976 on original Stellux Bracelet


----------



## byhsu (Nov 14, 2008)

Just got it back from the watchmaker 6138-0017


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

King Seiko 4502-8010 dated May '70 on leather









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAA (Dec 10, 2011)

6923-5010. Uncertain if it was made in 1980 or 1990. I like these older quartz because there's a trimmer capacitor to regulate for better accuracy. Nice looking too.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## byhsu (Nov 14, 2008)

Seiko UFO


----------



## Cosmonaut (Jul 24, 2016)

My vintage Sea Lion M88 dated from around October 1969. Unfortunately I sold this one, which I’m a little conflicted about but that’s how the hobby goes...


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

my 1980 HS graduation gift to myself.

Sent from work


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

May 1964


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

Time Seller said:


> May 1964


Pure Beauty !!!!

Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## SleeperAwake (Oct 18, 2012)

A few of my babies, Marvel, Cronos and Seikomatic J13060


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

backarelli said:


> Pure Beauty !!!!
> 
> Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


Thanks...


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TipsyExp (Oct 30, 2017)

Weekdater 6206-8050.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

6020


----------



## Randy63 (May 28, 2008)

6306 Original dial relumed by IWW








[/url]

Mr. Blue


----------



## Lordofrings (May 15, 2019)

My 7549-7010


----------



## tomchicago (Feb 15, 2010)

WOW WOW WOW!!!!! Could you imagine a reissue of this with HAQ movement?



TipsyExp said:


> Weekdater 6206-8050.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6106-8100 Proof Proof dated Sept. '68 on Vintage Tropic Sport Strap.


----------



## TipsyExp (Oct 30, 2017)

Speed-Timer from 77 on original bracelet. Picture taken with a bad camera in the Swedish November darkness, buy hey, at least the watch lifts the mood.


----------



## BertramWooster (Dec 29, 2013)

I love this one - I have never seen one before



Seiko Shepherd said:


> 6106-8100 Proof Proof dated Sept. '68 on Vintage Tropic Sport Strap.


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

If it weren't for Seiko Shepherd's collections, I wouldn't even know they exist for many many models. ..

Seiko Shepherd, many thanks for the great photos of beautiful vintage models !!!!

Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

BertramWooster said:


> I love this one - I have never seen one before


Cheers! It was Seiko's first Sport Diver.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Bullhead, 6105, Pogues, Tokei Zara, Monaco 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Batty (Nov 28, 2019)

View attachment IMG_0035.JPG


I bought this Seiko 5 in Oman during 1986, it is model 4219-5320, never seen another one.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6306-7001 | Feb. '78 | OEM GL831


----------



## akierstein (Feb 12, 2019)

Consignment store find! New crystal and an adjustment, works beautifully.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akierstein (Feb 12, 2019)

BertramWooster said:


> I love this one - I have never seen one before


Me neither. It's wonderful. I want one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akierstein (Feb 12, 2019)

Time Seller said:


> May 1964


They should do a straight reissue of the original Alpinist!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

akierstein said:


> Consignment store find! New crystal and an adjustment, works beautifully.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 This is one of the watches that made me seikoholic....the watch is beautiful


----------



## Seacreechur (Jul 24, 2016)

Gone but not forgotten. 6105-8110 Proof Proof


----------



## akierstein (Feb 12, 2019)

backarelli said:


> This is one of the watches that made me seikoholic....the watch is beautiful


Thank you! It doesn't get much wrist time but I deeply enjoy looking at it when I wear it. Gets more compliments than anything I've ever owned, too. Had a guy walk up to me once and ask about my "Grand Seiko" ... it does sort of look like a vintage GS, from afar, I suppose. Obviously I was flattered.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dodgydruid (Jul 15, 2019)

My first Seiko, a 7009-3040 and I snagged it for a pittance as its one of them Indian jobs...

I got rid of the supplied crappo strap and put it on a distressed hide strap and immensely comfy, wearing it keeps it wound up but seems to have low power reserve and I can't hand wind it so it is worn in between my copious Vostoks, Oskar-Emil, my rose gold stuff and it does look very good.

It works, it keeps as expected sterling time, when I first got it I thought the hour hand was wonky but it isn't and is lining up properly so must have been me wonky eyes hehe

This won't be the last, I was caught between my next one being either a 6309 and an Orient a235 and the Orient won. I am prob going to out my Eaglemoss's in the new year to make room and money for more hehe, I have got all the Vostoks I wanted and my Slava's are in the repair queue but doubt if I will go further Russian wise and now want to expand my Japanese vintage sets.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

One word: F*A*K*E*. :rodekaart

I'm sure it was cheap (there's a reason for that), but if it floats your boat, fine. Have fun with it.

But a Seiko it ain't.


----------



## Dodgydruid (Jul 15, 2019)

Could you evidence how it is fake? Inside the movement parts are stamped and seem correct, its case back code matches the model as does its serial number identifying a 7009. From what I understand is these Indians build up good watches out of broken ones which is no different really to what I do with my Vostok's taking many bad ones and harvesting the good parts to go into a good movement.


----------



## Apenut86 (Aug 16, 2018)

Time Seller said:


> One word: F*A*K*E*. :rodekaart
> 
> I'm sure it was cheap (there's a reason for that), but if it floats your boat, fine. Have fun with it.
> 
> But a Seiko it ain't.


Don't be so dramatic.
It's a re-dial. Most of them have all real Seiko parts, with a fake dial (or in this case, a dial from a different Seiko model). Most come from India. Usually "Serviced" by someone without proper watchmaker etiquette.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1ks (Mar 16, 2019)

Time Seller said:


> One word: F*A*K*E*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These comments are hilarious.
Indian frankens are not 'fake' they're frankens, made from various Seiko components and far as I'm concerned save many old 5's from ending up in the scrap drawer.
But the 'purists' get all antsy about them and make a hue and cry whilst 'modding' their Seiko's with aftermarket dials, bezels, etc and declaring them 'modded' tell me, what's the difference?


----------



## Dodgydruid (Jul 15, 2019)

Thank you all, I have been investigating and discovered it has the wrong stem in albeit a Seiko one, the plastic movement ring is in pieces which in turn is what stopped the rotor from freely turning. The seller did say in listing it was a repainted dial but I doubt they would have the skill to also craft the applied bits as this one has the golden Seiko logo and the golden applied 5 and applied indices. The glass I was a bit wary about and looking at the bottom of the dial discover it has the code 7009-470L plus other Seiko codey bits and the lightning "S", so its a hodgepodge I am sure but not the worst, the rotor is a bit wobbly but it does keep very good time. The case is spotless and I ditched the horrible strap for something a bit better, so new movement ring, proper stem and a rotor bearing and when it goes turtle I can service it myself as many vids out there on servicing these old 'uns.

I am but a noob to all of this and prob got off a lot lighter than other noobs with their Indian watches, I'm not selling it on or trying to trick ppl its something amazing when its just an old, to me quite nice looking 5. I'm sticking with me Vostoks methinks...


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Six vintages in the middle.









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Not a huge fan of gold-plated watches but this one is an exception:

Rare Age of Discovery 7T59-7A30 SHS032J 1/100 chronograph with GMT jump hour:

Original strap is wearable!








The logo:








Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Seiko came up with many unique and beautiful designs for the Age of Discovery series. They'd be better known and appreciated if most weren't yellow gold which isn't as popular at the moment. Perhaps someday that will change?


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

"Rally Diver" cal. 6106-8227 from Feb. '71


----------



## Seacreechur (Jul 24, 2016)

All original Seiko 7002-700A from Nov. 1990 on a Y035 bracelet









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> "Rally Diver" cal. 6106-8227 from Feb. '71


Great find! :-!


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

hi_bri said:


> Not a huge fan of gold-plated watches but this one is an exception:
> 
> Rare Age of Discovery 7T59-7A30 SHS032J 1/100 chronograph with GMT jump hour:
> 
> ...


Great addition! there is dedicated but not so lively (literally graveyard lively) thread with age of discovery Seikos. They are fantastic examples of what was great about Seiko!


----------



## Seacreechur (Jul 24, 2016)

I have these incoming: Near NOS "slim" 6309-729A from Dec.'87 and an excellent full kit 7548-700F from Jan.'85


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Opportunity knocked... 
September '69 proof/proof


----------



## mvdventura (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Rocket1991 said:


> Great addition! there is dedicated but not so lively (literally graveyard lively) thread with age of discovery Seikos. They are fantastic examples of what was great about Seiko!


I would have to agreed that this was near the apex of creativity for quartz with all those wacky "dancing hands" mecho-quartz movements in this series.

I lucked out since this was sold as a non-running but just needed batteries and an AC reset. If it was dead, a donor 7T59 would not be an easy (or affordable) find.

-Brian


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Today with the Aussie Pogue 6139-6002 from April '76 on original Stellux bracelet.


----------



## Thehemiman (Sep 1, 2012)

My 7548 from 1982. Out of my 20-ish watch collection this gets the most wrist time.


----------



## iwhelan (Feb 23, 2006)

TipsyExp said:


> Weekdater 6206-8050.


That watch is really neat. It looks like it's from "the future" that we were promised. Very 2001!


----------



## jbrockman (Dec 7, 2019)

This is my 1982 7548-700F. It's very special, as it was my brothers, who passed away many years ago. I wear it everyday, although it's been running slow lately.


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Unknown model Seiko quartz QT from 1972....


----------



## BrittB (May 23, 2014)

1972 7016-5000, green with English/Arabic day wheel. Freshly serviced and undergoing some field testing all weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

Finally made the elusive pawn-shop-find with this 6309. Crystal scratched all to hell (even after I polished it), but the dial is clean, it runs like a champ, and was acquired for a "nobody cares about an old Seiko" price.


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

SUS "military" with the 4S15 Still one of the all time greats. Needs servicing though.

Previously I wouldn't have called it "vintage", but it's now 25 years old...


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

I love it when the dial and hands look like this under the crystal...


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

New crystal and a silky smooth original bracelet on a starburst blue King Seiko 5625-7111:


----------



## bradurani (Jan 9, 2019)

I have a few









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6105-8110 from October 1974


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

6309-7290 from August 87 ,


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

One of my favorites...

cal. 7002-7009 ca. '92


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

And one of mine...


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Early Seventies


----------



## watch1440 (Jan 31, 2014)

6309-729A, matching back case. Serviced


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6309-7049 from Dec. '80 on one of Larry's 5 Ring Zulu NATO's.


----------



## meking (May 7, 2019)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> 6309-7049 from Dec. '80 on one of Larry's 5 Ring Zulu NATO's.


Wow. Looks great. Nice find.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

It still has it's caseback sticker...

7002-7000 June '95 on OEM GL831


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Crossingrover (Apr 21, 2019)

Here's my new (to me) 6309-7049. It dates to March of 1980 and still keeps great time. Heck, this watch is 12 years older than me and it's arguably in better shape!









Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6139-6002 dated July '71


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

I guess this qualifies.
Macchina Sportiva by Giugiaro, probably 25 years old?









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mvdventura (Jun 2, 2019)

Time Seller said:


> And one of mine...


What model is this beauty?


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> 6139-6002 dated July '71


Wow, that's a beauty! I have one from June 71 that I _thought_ was in good shape until I saw yours.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

mvdventura said:


> What model is this beauty?


It's a 7625-8031 from August '67.


----------



## mvdventura (Jun 2, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Vintage Denim and Steel.


----------



## middlepath (Jan 7, 2018)

November 1970 Seiko 5 6106-7420 "Actus SS" (Second Setting) 23J automatic.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Symmetrical Case 6105-8009 from 1969.


----------



## tel.oneill (Dec 31, 2018)

Just arrived today a 1978 Seiko Helmet 3139 7101 
Now on a lovely black leather NATO rather than the crappy after market steel strap.
Real handsome.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tomchicago (Feb 15, 2010)

Vintage just restored. Some hassles with hand clearances of the raised dial accents but running beautifully approx 0.5 sec/day.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Seiko 6106-8100 from 1968


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

40 years old now. never serviced. keeps perfect time and honestly, rarely needs setting (at date changes mainly.)

i bought it for myself when i graduated high school. i've always disliked the bracelet so maybe i'll treat myself to something proper for its birthday. great idea!

any suggestions for a seiko bracelet would be much appreciated. i've never had to buy one so i'm not certain where to begin looking.


----------



## hasnon (Sep 26, 2017)

Oh man, long time no post. 8229-7000 military dial from 1981 with just a few scratches 









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomchicago (Feb 15, 2010)

I would suggest springing for a Hirsch genuine alligator, crocodile or lizard strap.



schumacher62 said:


> 40 years old now. never serviced. keeps perfect time and honestly, rarely needs setting (at date changes mainly.)
> 
> i bought it for myself when i graduated high school. i've always disliked the bracelet so maybe i'll treat myself to something proper for its birthday. great idea!
> 
> any suggestions for a seiko bracelet would be much appreciated. i've never had to buy one so i'm not certain where to begin looking.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

tomchicago said:


> I would suggest springing for a Hirsch genuine alligator, crocodile or lizard strap.


thank you for the fine idea! it's on its original bracelet. i've been staring at it as such for 40 years. i think i'll keep it on a bracelet (though i'm not a fan of bracelets) something slim and lightweight. just so i can clearly recognize the watch i've known the longest!


----------



## Mr Floppy (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## firedoc (Jan 5, 2011)

Here is my Seiko. I bought it at an Army PX in 1985 for $110. I wear it from time to time but would like to get it re-lumed.


----------



## firedoc (Jan 5, 2011)

Here is my Seiko. I bought it at an Army PX in 1985 for $110. I wear it from time to time but would like to get it re-lumed.
View attachment 14720859


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

schumacher62 said:


>


Looks like we have the same watch: 6309-8670. Mine is from '82, my first automatic. How did you get yours? It is the first time I have seen this model again.

Haven't worn mine in a very long time, so had to dig it up to take a picture, but the movement started to run right away.










IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Seiko 6309-7049 from May 1983, currently on a Seiko Z22 (4F24ZZ) flat vent rubber strap.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Cal. 6306-7001 ca. Feb. '78


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Aussie 6139-6002 dated April '76


----------



## bradurani (Jan 9, 2019)

Vintage digitals


----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)

firedoc said:


> Here is my Seiko. I bought it at an Army PX in 1985 for $110. I wear it from time to time but would like to get it re-lumed.
> View attachment 14720859


Don't do it! I would suggest getting a modern turtle and keeping your trusty vintage one original!


----------



## tomchicago (Feb 15, 2010)

Great collection. Such good looking LCD's Seiko produced. Don't know why they don't reissue them.


----------



## Dodgydruid (Jul 15, 2019)

Seiko 7009-3100...

OK I got caught with this one, I bought it for a pound off ebay as a parts watch for the Indian 7009-3040 I have and I picked it up and twiddled it in my hands and it sprang into life and is keeping solid good time too...

Apart from the crystal being a bit rough I cannot see what is wrong with it, day push function works, date wheel spins over just before the second 12 hours, seems quite a happy little 5 to me and the ol' ethos of it ain't broken why fix it I think is very pertinent here.

So back to finding another parts 7009... I do love ebay, sometimes it can throw you a bone when least expecting it.


----------



## trhall (Sep 8, 2012)

schumacher62 said:


> any suggestions for a seiko bracelet would be much appreciated. i've never had to buy one so i'm not certain where to begin looking.


I bet it would look nice on a Milanese


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

KQ









Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

trhall said:


> I bet it would look nice on a Milanese


that's a fine idea! i think i'll do just that. many thanks, i had not considered a milanese!


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Less common textured brown Roman index King Quartz 5855-5000 from Nov. 1978:

















They knew how to do bracelets in that Golden Age for Quartz....so silky smooth....

Happy Holidays!

-Brian


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

hi_bri said:


> Less common textured brown Roman index King Quartz 5855-5000 from Nov. 1978:
> 
> View attachment 14727417
> 
> ...


Lovely. What an inspired choice to use that bluish color for numerals on a brownish dial. With dials, case finishing and bracelets that rival GS, these King Quartz models don't get the attention they deserve. 
Interesting that older Seiko's are almost always identified by the movement#-case# (5855-5000) while new models use the letter-number cat. number (QHC-xxx). For these vintage models, it's a challenge to discover the letter-number identifier.


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

I happen to be wearing a vintage Seiko today for Xmas. July '78 JDM Seiko Lord Quartz .....


----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

Weird .... not sure why that posted twice .....


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6106-8227 "Rally Diver" from Feb. '71


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

JDM 7549-7010 "Tuna Can" from June '84


----------



## SLWoodster (Jul 11, 2015)

Just had to try this on.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Celebrating the start of a new year and decade with an old friend.

6105-8110 "Captain Willard" Oct. 1974


----------



## Amin Sabet (Mar 10, 2017)

Not all of these are vintage, but it's the best pic I have right now.

Top: Seiko 6105-8110, 6309-7049, 6309-7290, 7002-700 A
Bottom: SKX007, SKX173, SNKE51, 6139-6002


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6105-8000 dated May '68









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Original to itself 7002-7000 June '95 on Seiko GL831


----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

6139 6002









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

1967 Seiko Diashock 21 Jewels


----------



## BillN (Oct 31, 2011)

6309-7040


----------



## JimSclavunos (Nov 18, 2018)

7a28-6000 "Bishop", sadly no longer in my possession.


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Happy New Year!

Here's a less common Seiko 7T92-0BD0 SBDQ001 Scuba 200 Titanium diver (April 2002 production):

The good news is that it shares the same links as the SBCB007 Solar diver so I was able to make this one wearable: 








Also great lume:








It look a while for Seiko to rate their quartz chronos down to 200m and this was one of few that achieved that rating.

Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## Sonryo (Sep 19, 2017)

Thank you for your inspiring photos. I'm fairly new to quartz Seiko's but I'm hooked on my two 7a28 models - '83 7a28-703b and '82 7a28-7040. I also ride motorcycles so I had to track down the Giugiaro designed Seiko LCD rider models - '19 limited reissue SBJ003 Black and an original '83 SSBA022 Green.


----------



## fenomeno (Sep 9, 2019)

Seiko Bell-Matic, needs a new crystal


----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## dmnc (Sep 20, 2015)

Been hunting one of these blue 4005s for a long time. It doesn't disappoint.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

Speedtimer!









Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## ReallyBored (Dec 19, 2018)

King Quartz today!


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## noobiest09 (Jan 7, 2020)

I recently acquired a bunch of vintage Seikos in excellent condition.

I'm pretty sure I overpaid for them but I just couldn't pass up the opportunity to own these amazing watches.

Can anyone recommend a good website to learn more about these?

From left to Right:
Seiko Sportsman Diashock 17J
Seiko Crown Diashock 21J
Seiko Laurel Diashock 17J
Seiko Unique 15J
Seiko Cronos Self-Dater Diashock 21J


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

N. American market 6309-7049 Suwa Production


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Hooray, no date to change! 








August '65


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Seiko Sportsmatic-5, 6619-8280 dated November'66









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

King Seiko









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Damn nice score.. 
Kudos


----------



## mostlywabisabi (Dec 1, 2012)

My most recent addition to the collection to finish off 2019. Seiko 6138-8039 John Player Special!


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

Loving the 3803 I managed to get at the tail end of last year. This dial is mesmerising. How it shifts colour from aqua to purple.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Neo vintage Seiko SDS097/-099 (7002-7020) Transitional Diver

Largely ignored by collectors, the Seiko 7002-7020 Diver was produced from 1994-1996, with the depth rating upgraded ("transitioned") from 150m to 200m.
Unlike the black dial (as SKX171), this very rare blue dial 7002-7020 was not reproduced again in the SKX series.
The parts are from Japan but the watch is assembled in Singapore.
The applied indices are a thing of beauty as well.









Jan Raymund


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

Another Speedtimer. This time a military dial!









Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

tro_jan said:


> Neo vintage Seiko SDS097/-099 (7002-7020) Transitional Diver
> 
> Largely ignored by collectors, the Seiko 7002-7020 Diver was produced from 1994-1996, with the depth rating upgraded ("transitioned") from 150m to 200m.
> Unlike the black dial (as SKX171), this very rare blue dial 7002-7020 was not reproduced again in the SKX series.
> ...


Love mine . . .


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Time Seller said:


> Love mine . . .


Whoa! Looks very good on a president style bracelet.
Thanks for the idea!

Jan Raymund


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

tro_jan said:


> Whoa! Looks very good on a president style bracelet.
> Thanks for the idea!
> 
> Jan Raymund


Thanks. It is actually a solid oyster. A few years ago I had a Strapcode endmill (=president) for SKXs, but it didn't fit the 7002-7020. I was surprised...


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6139-6002 "Aussie Pogue" dated April '76 on OEM Stellux bracelet.


----------



## Wistshots (Nov 4, 2018)

BYBM aug 90' if this is vintage than so am I


----------



## Wistshots (Nov 4, 2018)

View attachment 14772827

BYBM aug 90' if this is vintage than so am I


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

Lord Matic my bros!









Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Hastey (Sep 2, 2019)

One of my favourite pieces from my collection


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

My vintage 4S15 series collection is near complete. Finally got this one back from my watchmaker after securing an appropriate crystal change (sadly a stock crystal no longer exists):

Pretty hard to find 4S15-7000 all titanium SCVF001 front-loaded diver:








Uses the old configuration for the titanium clasp:








-Brian


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

Finally found the best reproduction crystal for my 7002-700A. It makes my old watch look almost new. Here it is on an Uncle Seiko Z199 bracelet. Bought this new at a Army PX in Germany a long time ago.


----------



## MysteryBiscuits (Oct 29, 2019)

Just sent this off to my dad in Korea as his "retirement" (stopped work at his longtime employer, now he's helping friends in local affairs) present, purchased for a bargain. Off to Busan to be overhauled by an incredible watchmaker...


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

1964 (Yeah Yeah Yeah!)


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Sex one oh five - 8110 dated Oct. '74


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Time Seller said:


> 1964 (Yeah Yeah Yeah!)


Beautiful


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> Beautiful


----------



## mvdventura (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## devmartin (Nov 27, 2017)

Finally able to track down my birth year and month Seiko!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

KS45 & an AlarmQuartz

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

August 1976


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 14, 2014)

Received this a few weeks ago, threw it on a new strap and love it.


----------



## sevaseka (Dec 23, 2018)

Mark in Oz said:


> That's awesome! Model details please anyone?


It's 5626-5030

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## amirsardari (Oct 8, 2019)

My collection :
Seiko kakume Champagne 
Seiko Monaco 
Seiko bullhead 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A diver and its bracelet: The Seiko 7002-700J 150m diver on its original Y035 bracelet.









Jan Raymund


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

King Seiko 5625-7113. Can't get enough of this classic Grammar of Design.


----------



## SleeperAwake (Oct 18, 2012)

Just a few of my favorite late '50's and early '60's Seikos. Looking for Crown Special and Cronos Special now in that era.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6306-7001 dated February '79









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6106-8227 Rally Diver dated Feb. '71 on original bracelet.


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Recently been collecting a few 90s Kinetics but let's go all the way back to June 1966 for this classic King Seiko 44-9990 Hand Wind:









Deserves a vintage genuine crocodile strap:








Easy to break external hacking level still intact:








I was always confused about which buckle goes with this series but I believe it is the same aluminum buckle used the the early Lord Marvel hand winds:








The Cal. 44 series was considered one Seiko's best low-beat movements and the best was reserved for the 4420 King Seiko Chronometer and the Grammar of Design 4420-9000 Grand Seiko.

-Brian


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

1980 Seiko 6309


----------



## boycex (Jul 26, 2011)

Meet my 4s15-8000, date Feb,93.









通过我的 LYA-L29 上的 Tapatalk发言


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

6145 today.









Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## adhesiv (Dec 26, 2019)

'79 DEC /// 6309-7049 /// Turtle

Just picked it up



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A 1984 US/ North American Seiko Diver 7548-7009.

7548 are workhorses. These are high-torque, all-metal quartz movements; an all-metal jewel train, that is built on the workhorse 6309 automatic.









Jan Raymund


----------



## karabiner159 (Sep 14, 2017)

Time Seller said:


> 1964 (Yeah Yeah Yeah!)


Gorgeous watch. Love those 50s and 60s champagne dials. They just don't make dress watches like that anymore.


----------



## karabiner159 (Sep 14, 2017)

SleeperAwake said:


> Just a few of my favorite late '50's and early '60's Seikos. Looking for Crown Special and Cronos Special now in that era.
> View attachment 14788419
> View attachment 14788421
> View attachment 14788423


Those indices on the third one... 👌🏽 Sublime.


----------



## Hastey (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

This is not mine, but I am considering it. Is this one too good to be true?


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

From 1978










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

7002-7039 transitional diver










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

danshort said:


> This is not mine, but I am considering it. Is this one too good to be true?
> 
> View attachment 14791957


Yep. See here to compare:
Fake ? Vintage Watch Advisors


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

KS today my friends.










Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

Time Seller said:


> Yep. See here to compare:
> Fake ? Vintage Watch Advisors


Fake/redial but looks nice... Good for some type of collectors.

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonryo (Sep 19, 2017)

1983 7a28-7090 Yacht Timer


----------



## backarelli (May 12, 2012)

Sonryo said:


> 1983 7a28-7090 Yacht Timer


 WoooooowwwW !!!! What a piece !!!!

This is not seen every day! ..One BIG LIKE from me !

Послато са Nexus 7 помоћу Тапатока


----------



## kidk007 (Aug 4, 2017)

With some of the expected patina marks with this dial type. I will be letting this one go soon to fund purchase of my (current) grail...yikes!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A slow and steady Turtle

Orange slim Turtle, 6309-729B, to complement the bright and sunny Sunday.









Jan Raymund


----------



## august1410 (Dec 23, 2014)

February, 1977.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SleeperAwake (Oct 18, 2012)

Beautiful KS. I love the lugs on that particular case. And well taken care of sir! Back looks immaculate to my bad eyes anyway.


----------



## karabiner159 (Sep 14, 2017)

Hardscrabbler said:


> 7002-7039 transitional diver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. I'd love to get my hands on one of these but scared of those battered old cases getting leaky...
Not to mention the state of the movements.


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Cool guys wear old Seiko


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko 6309-7040 Turtle dated January 1981









Jan Raymund


----------



## manbarutan (Jan 22, 2020)

Vintage Chrono, Le Mans Ford GT40


----------



## mtnmvr (May 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lornholio (Dec 13, 2018)

I finally got my Type II 0903-8110 up and running. This was a real saga. After seeing this dial back around last October I became obsessed on finding one. Thought I had gotten lucky with a NOS at a killer price on Yahoo Japan but after buying the seller said it was no longer available. Shortly after that I found this one at a slightly higher price but still OK. Arrived with a Faceted crystal which I really didn't like so tried to find original crystals with no luck. The original crystal is angled and should be installed by removing the bezel but instead I measured everything and got the thickest crystal gaskets I could find (0.5mm) then re-measured with the gasket installed and ordered a generic crystal to fit. All went well until I put it all back together and ...it wouldn't run. Nothing I tried got it back to life so ended up ordering another scratched up gold 0903-8110 cheap from Japan and waited patiently. Switched the hands and dial onto the new movement a couple of days ago after after coming home from a brutally long day of work to try to cheer me up, reassembled and ...the second hand kind of ticked but didn't move. Aaaaargh. Yesterday at work was not fun. Tried resetting the hands again last night and voila. Think I had the second hand too loose originally.

So after about 3 months I finally have this on my wrist and running. I ended up spending more than I originally planned but I got there. Love this dial and case. The strap shown here is Pueblo leather in navy from Jones In Tokyo - very nice.

A 5625 or 5626-7040/7041 is next on my list. Not sure if I'd buy a fixer-upper again after how this one went, I'll see how I feel about the time and effort that went into this one after a few months.


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

New to me today:
1969 Seiko 6106B-8229 
42mm wide by 44mm lug to lug


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

New to me. Starting to get bit by the vintage Seiko chronograph bug.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

New band and polished crystal!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

1980 Seiko 6309-7049 atop an early 20th Century Northwest Makah Nootka Indian Basket


----------



## dmnc (Sep 20, 2015)

6139-8030. I now understand why people get all excited about Stelux bracelets. Better than many I've had brand new!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

6139-6005 from September 1971 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchworld99 (Apr 18, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

7009-8069 from X-Mas 1978.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

Watchworld99 said:


>


Super cool! More details about this model, please!


----------



## Watchworld99 (Apr 18, 2019)

jamaha said:


> Super cool! More details about this model, please!


Thanks jamaha  Back in 1990, Seiko introduced the world's first computerized digital diver's watch.

Seiko's mastery of electronic watchmaking and long experience in diving watches allowed the creation of the cal. M726 also known as the "Scuba Master", that is feature packed with a built-in Electronic depth guage, Time/Alarm, Depth, Average depth, Repetitive dive, Diving time, No-Decompression limits, Surface interval time, No-Decompression limits warning, Rapid ascent warning, Warning against flying, Communication beep, Dive table and Log data. It also has a light! Water resistant to 200 meters. These features are vital information for divers and this watch delivered.

The US navy seals used this watch for their expeditions throughout the 90's. It was also used by the members of the Explosive Ordinance Disposal Unit, of the maritime self defense force in Yokosuka Japan. The team were using the Seiko dive computer watch, M726. It truly was the monster of the deep.

Here are some more pictures and the manual of a truly awesome timepiece


















http://www.digitalwatchlibrary.com/images/seiko_manuals/M726A.pdf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

6138 and 6139 ...


----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko SQ Diver 7548-7009









Jan Raymund


----------



## socolinsky (May 8, 2015)

Baby jumbo 6139-7030 from 1972.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

King Seiko Hi-Beat


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Vintage Seiko JDM Quartz Diver 7548-700C on original Z199









Jan Raymund


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

6139-6005 from April 74.


----------



## ReallyBored (Dec 19, 2018)

8306-8001. April 1966.


----------



## joaot (Dec 20, 2017)

Nooka


----------



## ACoulson (Mar 26, 2017)

Today it's a new (for me) King Seiko 44-9990. I'm absolutely thrilled with it - condition is better than expected and it is running beautifully!


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

Trying this one on leather until Uncle Seiko has more tapered h links in stock. I'm quite liking it on this strap though.


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

"Today it’s a new (for me) King Seiko 44-9990. I’m absolutely thrilled with it - condition is better than expected and it is running beautifully!"

I can see why...
Kudos to ya..!


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

The other 44KS for date lovers.









Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Lordmatic in the kitchen


----------



## killme (Nov 16, 2017)

This guy was on his route to the other side, but i gave gim a chance...


----------



## killme (Nov 16, 2017)

.


----------



## paul vandermaas (Nov 10, 2019)

My 21st birthday present from 1978


----------



## BillN (Oct 31, 2011)

7548-7000


----------



## BillN (Oct 31, 2011)

duplicated - seems to do it now and again


----------



## TZWang (Jan 16, 2014)

Been really enjoying this thing lately, gonna send it off to Lapinist for a case restoration in a couple months too! Very excited to finally see his work in person.


----------



## BillN (Oct 31, 2011)

7025-8099 with original Bracelet and end links - 1977 - Poor Man's 62MAS


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

TZWang said:


> Been really enjoying this thing lately, gonna send it off to Lapinist for a case restoration in a couple months too! Very excited to finally see his work in person.
> 
> View attachment 14843803


These seiko ks are sweeeet!

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Wearing the 56 King Seiko today.


----------



## Cosmodromedary (Jul 22, 2015)

TZWang said:


> Been really enjoying this thing lately, gonna send it off to Lapinist for a case restoration in a couple months too! Very excited to finally see his work in person.
> 
> View attachment 14843803


Please share with us when it gets back! I've been seeing Lapinist on Facebook but haven't seen their results on the forum. Also curious how much they charge. I inquired via Facebook once but never got a quote/estimate (possibly because I am in Aus and they may not be comfortable shipping overseas?).

My contribution:







Just arrived from eBay. It was about $44 including delivery.


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Can call this new vintage?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soundfanz (Apr 15, 2012)

Seiko 7548-7000. Mine dates back to Dec '85.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

My 6309










IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## mvdventura (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

This Seiko "The Masterpiece" 7T59-F010 SHS023F is so outrageous that I actually like it:









This one has some pretty interesting features including a lever crown guard, rotating bezel, sapphire crystal, screw down crowns for the time and GMT, screw down bar for the straps:








I did find at a reasonable price since it didn't come with the original box but it did have a couple of worn down straps (I prefer the blue velcro the best). I think retail price was $2200 USD when it came out in 1992. It has the 7T59 1/100 second movement with GMT jump hour. Fortunately the day of week is in English and not German/Italian.








I got the idea to take some more pics of the watch since I wanted to show off the caseback in a thread in the public forum:








Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

Got this a few days ago. Over the moon with it. SBGS003.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 14854917


Great photo - especially the insert!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Ichiran said:


> Great photo - especially the insert!


Thanks!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Pretty much lost the passion for my accidental collection with the exception of a very few pieces. Been wearing an affordable vintage Seiko mostly these past 3 weeks.


----------



## eduardo.saez.1848 (Apr 11, 2017)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Interesting....


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6139-6002 "Aussie Pogue" April '76


----------



## SG02WRX (Jun 13, 2018)

I love how vibrant the dial looks.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

7548-700F 1980/03








Marcelo
________________


----------



## adt89 (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

adt89 said:


> View attachment 14867565


Nice..and crisp.. Kudos


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

JDM 7002-700J on Y035 bracelet









Jan Raymund


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

This 7005-8030 from May 1969 arrived earlier this week. A lot of patience went in to acquiring it. They're rare for a number of reasons including the period of issue coincided with the drawing down of military operations and equipment in Vietnam. I now own all three of the "accepted" MACV-SOG references. A lot to take in. These watches are powerful. Some of the brave men who originally wore these watches paid the bill. Respect. It's the first word that comes to mind when I look at my wrist today.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

'70s eye candy


----------



## gpb1111 (Aug 27, 2010)

1975 Seiko 6105-8110










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG02WRX (Jun 13, 2018)

Any story behind the patina?


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

7548-700B JDM 1980/04









Marcelo
_______________


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

Recently arrived Seiko Tomony Seagull jump-hour, and a replacement lil' Citizen 6628 hi-beat open-heart (sorry, it was photobombing, and arrived on the same day)


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

'lil Orange 2625 ladies diver (pretty close to having a whole set of these now... This one stopped running, but I'm hoping a coil and/or circuit block from an incoming donor watch will bring it back to life... Though the whole set is surely in need of servicing and new gaskets all around.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

King again


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

This one continues to hold my attention. As a 40 year old wristwatch; once running it prefers to be on the wrist and allow the rotor to wind throughout the day by simple movement. I almost not dare to take it off unless in the shower or sleeping. Somehow I believe the watch itself prefers being alive again and not in someone's sock drawer or tool chest.


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## tomchicago (Feb 15, 2010)

In my opinion, this is the all-time king chronograph. Extremely legible, good-looking watch. Prefer it to any other chronograph including Rollies, Pateks. Original Omega Speedmaster would be my next favorite chronograph after this one.



jatco said:


> Nice..and crisp.. Kudos


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Seiko 7006-5069 circa 1974. My first watch purchase. I got infected with horologitis a few years before when mom & dad got me my first watch (Timex) when entering high school.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eclectic Gearhead (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Eclectic Gearhead (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Eclectic Gearhead (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## VoyTirando (Jan 26, 2019)

Here's my new to me 1970 Bell-Matic 4006-6010. Fresh from service at Time Zone in Costa Mesa, which included a new crystal and crown. Frank was able to even restore the water resistance. This was a flea market purchase in Barcelona over the holidays. Runs perfectly, and the alarm is so cool. Getting a lot more wrist time than my Speedy.


----------



## d3xmeister (Sep 4, 2018)

A Seiko 7009-8270p from '81 restored by me. Among many issues, it completely missed the ring and could only find a gold one along with a new crystal (instead of the original silver) but I like it a lot like that. Spent a lot of time on the case and also cleaning corroded hands and indices. I love it and it worth all the work that went into it.


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

Gone from never having owned any vintage watches to acquiring 2 6309's within about a month.


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

My '87 Sports 150 and '92 7002


----------



## VoyTirando (Jan 26, 2019)

FishPizza said:


> Gone from never having owned any vintage watches to acquiring 2 6309's within about a month.


Oh, be careful, that's a slippery slope! Been there.... those are great looking, and it looks like the bug has bit you hard


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## Hastey (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Pictured today is my period correct SOG Team set up as worn in the field. Issued 6119-8100 from June '68 worn in tandem with a late '60s Waltham WCC wrist compass and strap, obtained from a USMC NCO.


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Still loving it.









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

700C 81/01 GL831








Marcelo
_________________


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

VoyTirando said:


> Oh, be careful, that's a slippery slope! Been there.... those are great looking, and it looks like the bug has bit you hard


The plan was to get rid of the one with the aftermarket bezel insert but I'm actually a bit scared to wear the fully original one at the moment, it also desperately needs a service, so they're both staying. I'm lucky to own both as they are stunning and by far my favorite pieces in my collection.


----------



## JC_2012 (Mar 26, 2012)

Seiko 7A48 Has Chronograph, Date and Moon Phase.


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

Trying my 6139-6005 on this bund for an extra vintage feel. It won't stay on this forever, but it's kinda fun.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

6309-7049 from May of 1983.


----------



## VoyTirando (Jan 26, 2019)

d3xmeister said:


> A Seiko 7009-8270p from '81 restored by me. Among many issues, it completely missed the ring and could only find a gold one along with a new crystal (instead of the original silver) but I like it a lot like that. Spent a lot of time on the case and also cleaning corroded hands and indices. I love it and it worth all the work that went into it.
> View attachment 14876887


Keep coming back to look at this posting. Thanks for sharing it. The lug shapes are super elegant and contribute to the overall unified classic yet streamlined look; really looks a little like a speedmaster (IMHO). Really beautiful watch, enjoy it!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Gilt-edged indices on this 1981 JDM 6458-600A diver









Jan Raymund


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Just arrived this morning... 1978 Seiko 6309 with faded to blue bezel.


----------



## sagar.tolaney (Jan 22, 2019)

Rare






1972 Lord Matic Champagne dial


----------



## ayhc (May 7, 2012)

It's been far too long since I've worn my vintage GS 6146...


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

700B JDM 81/06 GL831








Marcelo
____________________


----------



## adt89 (Jan 15, 2016)

6138-3002


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

6309-7049 1981/04 GL831








Marcelo
__________________


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Just picked up this little charmer at a second hand / "antiques" shop owned buy my buddy. Part of some stuff he gave us for free with some other items we actually paid for. 2P20-5230. 80s era?

18 x 28 x 6mm, with 15mm lug width. Separable, folded-link bracelet with Seiko 5 style link attachments. Whole thing is finished in some gun metal plating, and the crystal scratched up. Still, worth a battery to see if it runs.


----------



## ArmsOfTime (Feb 13, 2014)

Seiko 7548-700C


----------



## Putin on the Wrist (Feb 19, 2020)

Seiko 6139s


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Starting the week off with an iconic 6306-7001 from Feb. '78. Pictured on a Vintage Oak Leather Watch Strap, handmade out of real vintage calf leather from the 1950s by my friend Ivan (Two Stitch Straps). Less than 100 straps will be made.


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
______________


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

New to me, apparently mixmaster, 86 6309 slim


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Aesop Vu (Apr 25, 2012)

FishPizza said:


> Gone from never having owned any vintage watches to acquiring 2 6309's within about a month.


It's an addiction, only satisfied by another acquisition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aesop Vu (Apr 25, 2012)

JC_2012 said:


> Seiko 7A48 Has Chronograph, Date and Moon Phase.
> View attachment 14880027


Not usually a fan of the white and gold but I can dig this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aesop Vu (Apr 25, 2012)

Photos don't do this sunburst blue dial any justice. It shines amazingly in the light with no inkling of its 40 year old age










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Aesop Vu said:


> Photos don't do this sunburst blue dial any justice. It shines amazingly in the light with no inkling of its 40 year old age
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's the black version.


----------



## Tribonian (Jan 1, 2020)

1960s sportsmatic - the mark at 2 o'clock is a reflection from the ceiling light.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6105-8000 dated May'68









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArmsOfTime (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

..." - the mark at 2 o'clock is a reflection from the ceiling light.."....as is around the date. 
.
Nice piece..


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

My 7A28-7039 from August 1983:


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

6306-7001 dated February '79 on single pass Nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ocieb (Oct 20, 2016)

therion said:


> My 7A28-7039 from August 1983:


that is bad ass!


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

Seikomatic Lady from 1964 arrived, and it's delicious?










Brochure shot via Grand Seiko Guy ( https://thegrandseikoguy.com/2020/02/24/seiko-brochure-from-winter-1964/ )









The crown on ours is not original, it's even signed "C" just to make it look more out of place. Maybe it was changed to a different one in order to be easier to hand-wind? (even though it's an automatic)... Who knows!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Moonphase 7A48-7000 dated January 1984


----------



## melons (Jul 7, 2012)

Roadking1102 said:


> 6306-7001 dated February '79 on single pass Nato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super nice 6306!!


----------



## melons (Jul 7, 2012)

Roadking1102 said:


> 6306-7001 dated February '79 on single pass Nato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super nice 6306!!


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

melons said:


> Super nice 6306!!


Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

1980 6309


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Going with the silver today. Seiko 6139-6000 dated February 1970.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
https://www.instagram.com/buchmann.69/


----------



## Tekkamaki (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Can anyone recommend where to find a beads of rice bracelet for this guy?


----------



## VoyTirando (Jan 26, 2019)

Roadking1102 said:


> Going with the silver today. Seiko 6139-6000 dated February 1970.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beauty. Wonderful condition. Props to another Brooklyn vintage Seiko fan


----------



## VoyTirando (Jan 26, 2019)

Roadking1102 said:


> Going with the silver today. Seiko 6139-6000 dated February 1970.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beauty. Wonderful condition. Props to another Brooklyn vintage Seiko fan


----------



## VoyTirando (Jan 26, 2019)

Roadking1102 said:


> 6105-8000 dated May'68
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That there 6105 is a grail for me. It's awesome, and looks good with business wear. I love the beveled crystal and its effect on looking at the dial. I love the nice lines of the case, which IMHO are far more elegant than my 70s 6309 diver. Nice.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

VoyTirando said:


> That there 6105 is a grail for me. It's awesome, and looks good with business wear. I love the beveled crystal and its effect on looking at the dial. I love the nice lines of the case, which IMHO are far more elegant than my 70s 6309 diver. Nice.


Thanks  I have to agree with ya on that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

VoyTirando said:


> That's a beauty. Wonderful condition. Props to another Brooklyn vintage Seiko fan




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adt89 (Jan 15, 2016)

Custom fitted a rubber strap to my 6138-3002.


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

jlatassa said:


> Can anyone recommend where to find a beads of rice bracelet for this guy?
> 
> View attachment 14910063


Have you tried Uncle Seiko? I know he doesn't list it specifically but he does an excellent bor bracelet and might be able to sort some end links for you? Worth a try I reckon.


----------



## SuperDadHK (Nov 3, 2018)

The First King Seiko


----------



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

Seiko 6139-8020









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A rarely-seen blue Seiko 7002-7020 200m transitional diver dated Juy 1994


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

1980 Suwa


----------



## canyon56 (Jul 20, 2018)

That is a beautiful 1980’s Suwa!


----------



## canyon56 (Jul 20, 2018)

Sorry for the double post...


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

My 6139-6002 from June 76 ,


----------



## SdSl (Oct 20, 2012)

Wow! beautiful alpinist


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

SdSl said:


> Wow! beautiful alpinist


Thanks.


----------



## fanatikalex (Jun 2, 2016)

ocieb said:


> that is bad ass!


Love this one a lot!


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Wistshots (Nov 4, 2018)

Silver ghost


----------



## Wistshots (Nov 4, 2018)

JPS


----------



## Wistshots (Nov 4, 2018)

Panda


----------



## sevaseka (Dec 23, 2018)

Not so vintage, 4s15-7020









Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchdisplay (May 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amirsardari (Oct 8, 2019)

Have some
Monaco is available









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

1978 Suwa dial with faded bezel


----------



## adt89 (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Wistshots (Nov 4, 2018)

Today’s IG glamour shot


----------



## Newnice (Apr 7, 2019)

Love these chunky vintage LCD watch cases. Anyone know of a modern recreation?


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A 3-country stamped dial 7002-7009 Diver dated March 1993. Mounted on a Y035 bracelet.


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Haven't posted in a while so here's an underappreciated Bellmatic 4006-7010:

It might be a transitional watch between the early Business Bell which was later renamed Bellmatic. The inner peripheral alarm bezel has a swoosh-type indicator rather than the triangle which I believe appeared after 1968:








This one comes with a quality Stelux bracelet. Of interest, the links are held together by mini spring bars:








1967 production and I picked up a custom display caseback for the watch:








I have some some box/papers. Perhaps a correct set:








Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Still loving this 1974 King Seiko 5625-7113. My affordable 'grail' if you will.


----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)

New member here, I bought this 7A38-7029 Sports 100 Chronograph aka: Royal Oak new in 1984. I was working as a journeyman CNC machinist at the time and needed a watch that I could wear daily that wouldn't break. Still runs perfectly, pushers all good, solid wear marks from 20 years of well loved daily usage. Now retired and in my watch drawer.


----------



## Seiko7A38 (Jan 12, 2010)

Bought another 7A38-6050 SJS058 off Yahoo Japan recently, principally to have an example on the original perforated leather strap.


















Unfortunately I didn't heed the YJ seller's description. The strap had started (and continued) to disintegrate. :-(

So now it's on silicone.


----------



## speedtimer.id1 (Aug 5, 2019)

Case n dial only 









Sent from my MAR-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wistshots (Nov 4, 2018)

Panda!


----------



## Mtwilliams80 (Jul 4, 2015)

Wistshots said:


> Panda!


Beautiful!


----------



## Mtwilliams80 (Jul 4, 2015)

Wistshots said:


> Panda!


Beautiful!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Seiko 6139-6002 chrono 1973


----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow, that looks brand new!

Mine is a bit beat up, but I love it


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
_______________


----------



## bradurani (Jan 9, 2019)

6139-6010 JDM Speedtimer from 1969


----------



## Wistshots (Nov 4, 2018)

JPS🤙🏻


----------



## king_collector (Jul 8, 2018)

Vintage GS never disappoint


----------



## king_collector (Jul 8, 2018)

The VFA :3


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

Seiko 5 7009-876A from 1992.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SRAD_Pitt (Jan 23, 2020)

Hi all,

I found this 6309 7290 'slim turtle' cheapish and it's on its way to me today, below are the seller's photos.

I don't think much besides the case and bezel are original, the dial, hands, bezel insert and day/date look aftermarket and the seller said he replaced the movement, so that will be interesting to have a look at.

I don't think it's worth much and original parts are scarce, so it might become more of a mod watch than an attempt at restoration

From what I know about serial numbers it looks like it was made in August '82. Or at least the caseback was!

Check out the wonky chapter ring, even Seiko themselves do a better job at alignment


































Anybody got thoughts about why the day/date would be white on black?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dodgydruid (Jul 15, 2019)

Flopi81 said:


> Seiko 5 7009-876A from 1992.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm quite the fan of the 7009's, I have two with one being an Indian "special" 3040 and the other I snagged for £1 from Japan a 3100 and apart from a slightly marked crystal is flawless. I could break the Indian for parts but its only the black marker crappy glass that really ruins it for me so its in my "wait and see" pile as it does run perfectly once I bodged the movement holding ring back together.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

1980s 7A38
seiko by Haymond Wong, on Flickr


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

double post


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Seiko 7548-700B from September of 1980. Love the fading on this one.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## king_collector (Jul 8, 2018)

love the number indices @@


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo
________________


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

I value this little 27-yo guy more than ones at 30 times its cost.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eduardo.saez.1848 (Apr 11, 2017)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## wtfbro (Jul 22, 2018)

Seikomatic Weekdater









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Wearing this one today from April 1977









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BillN (Oct 31, 2011)

6306 and a 6309

duplicate


----------



## BillN (Oct 31, 2011)

6306 and a 6309


----------



## Cosmodromedary (Jul 22, 2015)

Here's something a little bit different!
I was looking for a birth-year watch, 1980s, peak of the quartz era. That period doesn't get a whole lot of love around here. The style is considered extremely unfashionable right now...
I tell you what though, tungsten carbide is the bee's knees! This thing doesn't have a scratch on it. Ultra-slim, high accuracy quartz, and it was cheap as chicken.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## paul vandermaas (Nov 10, 2019)

My 21st birthday present from 1978


----------



## Mark in Oz (Nov 20, 2016)

wtfbro said:


> Seikomatic Weekdater
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Killer first post mate.


----------



## eduardo.saez.1848 (Apr 11, 2017)

Seiko 7549-7010









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Wistshots (Nov 4, 2018)

Silver ghost


----------



## king_collector (Jul 8, 2018)

such a clean piece o.o


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

1982 7548 on z199
7548 bracelet wristshot by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

double post


----------



## Wistshots (Nov 4, 2018)

Panda out and aboot today


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

I just want to say this has been the best thread on this forum. I'm still going thru all 400+ pages of it and I don't even own a vintage Seiko at this time (worn 7002 as a kid and 52KS briefly before).

I think my next Seiko would be vintage.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Newest pickup: Seiko QT 3803-7010 from February of 1973.
Crazy to think that these early QT quartz pieces were MORE expensive than their Grand Seiko mechanical contemporaries of the period.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Joining my collection is this unrestored "Transitional" Resist/Proof 6105-8000 on original Seiko Waffle strap from July '70.


----------



## Newnice (Apr 7, 2019)

Love that Seiko modern design from 1965-75. Somehow feels both retro and modern now.


----------



## Watchguy151 (Jan 9, 2020)

Wistshots said:


> Silver ghost


That is neat!


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

I may have, or maybe not, posted elsewhere... Been on a number of sites. But here is my newly acquired Presmatic.
Looking pretty good, inside and Out. 
Been on the search for a 'period' bracelet ...
Just thought I'd share.........


----------



## Dodgydruid (Jul 15, 2019)

OK, this is and isn't a Seiko, well kinda... ish...

Picked this up on a cheeky bid last week and am very curious about it, high hand chrono, practically flawless watch and there seems to be another of these out there in Google's imagery so if anyone has any info I would be well grateful  Paid a tenner for it delivered so I am not complaining one bit and hoping this will be a favourite wearer for time to come.

My local chap seems to think this is a Seiko in everything but name having the same chrono as a well known Seiko, it isn't the alarm variant which threw me for a while on some sites. Dunno what the shield badging on the dial is, Epson seems to just have the word as their logo so that is another query as to what the badge is.


----------



## Wistshots (Nov 4, 2018)

JPS today


----------



## Wistshots (Nov 4, 2018)

Watchguy151 said:


> Wistshots said:
> 
> 
> > Silver ghost
> ...


Thank you kindly
The most underrated 6139 imo


----------



## Dodgydruid (Jul 15, 2019)

Found out that my Epson is a Seiko, 7T92A movement stamped with Epson instead of Seiko, seems quite a popular quartz movement for chrono Seiko's and I still think for a tenner delivered I got a massive bargain, not quite as massive as my £1 7009-3100 which has turned out absolutely brilliant and still dunno why it was a £1 but hey, my gain


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

King Seiko 5625-7113 from August 1974.


----------



## VintageVagabound (Jan 15, 2018)

Another unrestored Willard (except Klein mineral glass replacement) but I was fortunate to get this one with box and papers. Warranty shows sold July ‘73 in Canada.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Lord Matic 5606-7000, finally back into the fold on its original bracelet.


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

icevic99 said:


> Love that Seiko modern design from 1965-75. Somehow feels both retro and modern now.
> View attachment 14981925


Great vintage!


----------



## BillN (Oct 31, 2011)

6106-7570 Advan from 1972 ............ Advan = Advanced Design .........and 25 J below the date window is 25 Jewels ........6106 movement

alongside a Rolex OP 6426 (from 1973), for size/style comparison


----------



## BMcollector (May 30, 2018)

I made a video of one!


----------



## sf16 (Nov 7, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

OmegaTom said:


> Lord Matic 5606-7000, finally back into the fold on its original bracelet.
> View attachment 15031999
> 
> View attachment 15032001


Love it...and that its on its original bracelet...:-!
.
That's why I'm on the look out for a bracelet for my Presmatic...


----------



## Kennmlin74 (Mar 21, 2020)

That is mint! How do you guys hunt for these? Many vintage Seikos on eBay is overpriced and in bad condition.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Kennmlin74 said:


> That is mint! How do you guys hunt for these? Many vintage Seikos on eBay is overpriced and in bad condition.


If you wanted to expand your horizons, you could start browsing Yahoo! JAPAN auctions through intermediaries such as Buyee or Zenmarket. That's where I scored my 5625-7113 King Seiko, though it wasn't exactly mint when I first got it in. The glass was damaged, the hand were out of alignment, and the watch was considerably dirty. It was sent to the watchmaker for a full service shortly after purchase.


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

I have a few "vintage" Kinetics that have made it into my daily rotation. Particularly love this hardy SBBW057 5M43-0C50 that dates to August 1996:









Reminds me of a vintage Rolex Explorer II Polar (and meets my criteria for wearing under a shirt cuff). With a capacitor upgrade and a new AR coated sapphire crystal (same size as the SKX013) makes for a great day beater.

-Brian


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

7A28 from 1982. Bought the watch 5/17, just replaced the battery today so three years on the battery, not too bad.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jacobo (Aug 20, 2010)

Listening to the beat of this watch on the time machine is something special.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobo (Aug 20, 2010)

I have enjoyed this UFO for some time.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRose (Aug 12, 2017)

My Seiko QR from 1973.









Sent from my BTV-W09 using Tapatalk


----------



## therealfolkblues (Oct 26, 2018)

I bought this beauty off Yahoo Japan on 16th April and it just arrived. First time wearing it outside today. Makes working in this stressful time a bit better. 

Seiko Superior Twin Quartz 9983-8000, thermocompensated and supposedly accurate to +/- 5 seconds per YEAR! I’ll have to see how well it’s keeping time after all these years, but for now I’m too thrilled to check. 

The bracelet is lovely and the watch is in great shape. 35 years and going strong.


----------



## Ag Surfer (Nov 17, 2015)

therealfolkblues said:


> I bought this beauty off Yahoo Japan on 16th April and it just arrived. First time wearing it outside today. Makes working in this stressful time a bit better.
> 
> Seiko Superior Twin Quartz 9983-8000, thermocompensated and supposedly accurate to +/- 5 seconds per YEAR! I'll have to see how well it's keeping time after all these years, but for now I'm too thrilled to check.
> 
> The bracelet is lovely and the watch is in great shape. 35 years and going strong.


Nice find!!!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

This seems to keep better time than most of my newer watches...


----------



## therealfolkblues (Oct 26, 2018)

Ag Surfer said:


> Nice find!!!


Thanks! I fell in love with Twin Quartz after reading this article on another forum https://www.watchiwant.com/showthread.php?tid=140
I'm a bit late to the party and prices have shot up quite a bit. It's still worth every penny!


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

My vintage King long overdue for a service... after the lockdown


----------



## eduardo.saez.1848 (Apr 11, 2017)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Pic is from Friday, but a A914 from the '84.










IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## joedevivre (Mar 10, 2020)

Seabee1 said:


> 7A28 from 1982. Bought the watch 5/17, just replaced the battery today so three years on the battery, not too bad.
> 
> View attachment 15048589


Have you seen the video on youtube about the one of these that was lost at sea by a dive instructor, only to be found on the sea bed a year later? Oh, and it was still running?!


----------



## joedevivre (Mar 10, 2020)

joedevivre said:


> Have you seen the video on youtube about the one of these that was lost at sea by a dive instructor, only to be found on the sea bed a year later? Oh, and it was still running?!


Found it! 




The 7a28s are truly awesome watches.


----------



## Mwayne5 (Mar 14, 2018)

1976 Seiko SpeedTimer Bullhead Chronograph Ref. 6138-0040 with Kanji day-date wheel


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Seiko QT 3803-7010 from February of 1973.


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Just received my first vintage Seiko this week. '71 5246-6000 King Seiko. Instantly became one of my favorite watches.


----------



## mostlywabisabi (Dec 1, 2012)

Love that Datsun!

And the bullhead too of course.


----------



## mostlywabisabi (Dec 1, 2012)

Love that Datsun!

And the bullhead too of course.


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

1978 x 2


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

Duplicate


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Mwayne5 said:


> 1976 Seiko SpeedTimer Bullhead Chronograph Ref. 6138-0040 with Kanji day-date wheel


Love the Z


----------



## KRMMRK (Oct 13, 2017)

Not sure how I came about this one.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Dad's 7009-8079 from 1977


----------



## cagatay1903 (Feb 4, 2015)

Waiting Impatiently


----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)




----------



## devmartin (Nov 27, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

1983 Yacht Timer 7a28-7090


----------



## KRMMRK (Oct 13, 2017)

One more


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

The classic archetypal Lord Matic (5606-7000).


----------



## seikoisking73 (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## paul vandermaas (Nov 10, 2019)

My 21st birthday present from 1978


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

7017-6020, from 1970:


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

7548-700B from September 1980.


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Found this gem. Really dig this funky colors. Dial is black in most situations but in some light conditions it is sunburst blue. Original bracelet is lost but to be honest I don't like it so this leather sits like ace on 10. Maybe I will put it on mesh or some vintage Stelux.









Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

pekshn89 said:


> Found this gem. Really dig this funky colors. Dial is black in most situations but in some light conditions it is sunburst blue. Original bracelet is lost but to be honest I don't like it so this leather sits like ace on 10. Maybe I will put it on mesh or some vintage Stelux.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool find! Very buck Rogers spaceman vibe  oh and perfect strap pairing too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

New one for me. Wondering if anyone has tried the straight end razor bracelet from strapcode on this watch. I like the fishbone but its pretty flimsy. I feel like this watch needs something more substantial. Anyone have pics of that combo?


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

paul vandermaas said:


> My 21st birthday present from 1978


It's incredible that it's still going.


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

I don't know a Seiko bought in 1995 counts as vintage, but here goes...


----------



## goodfishfrancis (Oct 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Don't get too much vintage quartz here... so here's a 3923-5010 Quartz V.F.A.

NOS crystal was almost impossible to find:









-Brian


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

6619


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

hi_bri said:


> Don't get too much vintage quartz here... so here's a 3923-5010 Quartz V.F.A.
> 
> NOS crystal was almost impossible to find:
> -Brian


That thing looks like a cut gem. Awesome!


----------



## MonFreets87 (Jan 14, 2017)

My vintage 6306. This is one of the "MSST" variations of the original turtle. It isn't known how many of these were made, but I would guess maybe 10-20? Tough to say.

These were used on the McMurdo Sound Sediment and Tectonic study from 1978-80, which consisted of geological and geochemical research in the Antarctic McMurdo Dry Valleys.

Hodinkee wrote up the watch earlier this year if you care to read more:

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/a-seiko-6306-from-a-1979-antarctic-research-expedition

If you don't care to read more, here's a photo of an old beat up turtle!


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

6139-6005 1973


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

Uncle Seiko got in a new batch of tapered bracelets. Even though my watch didn't originally come with this style, I think it looks nicer. I'll just store the original in case I ever sell the watch - which is highly unlikely.


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

6139 6002.








Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

goodfishfrancis said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Super watch.
Thats a right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

6139 8002.








Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Glad I came across this one...


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

7548 - JDM DIAL X SQ DIAL














Marcelo


----------



## goodfishfrancis (Oct 14, 2016)

nimzotech said:


> Super watch.
> Thats a right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah! 6138-8000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedtimer.id1 (Aug 5, 2019)

Military dial









Sent from my MAR-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Took these 3 7548-xxxx brothers for some minor adjustments and checks. All three are dated Jan 1981 and on Seiko Z199 bracelets.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

With these three 7548 you have a great collection


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

I have been wearing my 7548-700F Stormin Norman recently. The watch has several engravings which I find interesting. The first is on the crown side of the case, and is a 9 digit series of numbers. The second is the letters "ATW" on the back. When I saw this when I first bought it, I got very excited. The numbers I deduced to be most likely a social security number. In my mind that made the letters most likely initials. The reason this piqued my interest was that these were commonly sold at PX's, and because most military members back in the day slapped their SSN's on pretty much everything. I asked the seller about the watch, but he did not have any information on it's history.

Fast forward&#8230;. I have a friend who was in the 82nd Airborne Division. He actually gave me my first Seiko, which is a 7002 that he picked up at the PX while he was in the service. This was the watch that got me into Seiko's. I noticed that at the end of his social media posts, he always signs out with the letters ATW. I never really knew what they stood for. Somehow I noticed that those letters and the ones on the back of my watch were the same. I am not sure what made me make that correlation, other than the fact that I was looking at the watch around the same time that I was looking at his posts. So, quick search set me straight&#8230;.

I don't know if this watch belonged to an Airborne Ranger, but it would be cool if it did. Maybe someone has some insight on it.

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk

Edit: Sorry, attachments didn't work.


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

Bought a little 3 slot box for my 70s chronos. I found the Bullhead size interesting when I finally acquired one. Its a thick watch for sure, but wears smaller than the Pogue or UFO for me.


----------



## Rudi K (Dec 14, 2012)

Pulled this guy out of the drawer today and refreshed the battery. Sparked right up. My uncle wore this for years and when they downsized he gave me a box full of watches and cool stuff. Hope I don't break the forum by sneaking in a subsidiary product!







Have a day.


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

Probably the last batch of 7s26 non-Seiko5-laser-etched-on glass Military Field/Flieger minis
coming to 25yrs of ownership, but seldom worn. Considerably Vintage?




























:-d​


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Feb 82


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Paul Ramon said:


> Feb 82
> 
> View attachment 15170343


Is that an Uncle Seiko oyster?


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Woodpuppy said:


> Is that an Uncle Seiko oyster?


Good eye


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Woodpuppy said:


> Is that an Uncle Seiko oyster?





Paul Ramon said:


> Good eye


He does make good replacements...
Considering an US for my Presmatic but unsure...!?!


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Paul Ramon said:


> Good eye


I've just been drooling a lot recently


----------



## KevinWhite (May 31, 2020)

One of the Vintage Seiko Automatics i recently sold, i regret selling this one!


----------



## KevinWhite (May 31, 2020)

An original 1971 Seiko Bellmatic... coming in soon, i cannot wait!


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

KevinWhite said:


> One of the Vintage Seiko Automatics i recently sold, i regret selling this one!


That's a match to my dad's that I finally got a long enough bracelet for. You know what? It's keeping time on par with my new turtle!


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

Time Seller said:


> Glad I came across this one...
> View attachment 15151673


Wow, looks like they made it yesterday. Has it been restored?


----------



## custodes (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

bobski said:


> Wow, looks like they made it yesterday. Has it been restored?


Nope. It's not NOS, but pretty close.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

66-8980


----------



## cagatay1903 (Feb 4, 2015)

1977 seiko 6309-7040 )


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Look ma, no hands!

Pure digital from the drab, lacklustre 70's...










SOoO many watches SOoO little time...


----------



## TNBillyEarl (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is vintage, but my father gave me this for Christmas in 1981.

-B


----------



## pm_mulyadi (Feb 26, 2018)

Greetings from Indonesia..


----------



## bulletz (Jan 19, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnbaz (Feb 11, 2006)

Some of my oldies!













































I have some more but will put them in another post.

John :-!


----------



## johnbaz (Feb 11, 2006)

A few more..











































































Just a few more to come..

John


----------



## johnbaz (Feb 11, 2006)

A fgew more..

























































John


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Marcelo


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

johnbaz said:


> A fgew more..
> 
> View attachment 15179687
> 
> ...


Some interesting cases there! What are #3 & 5?


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.








Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

say76 said:


> .
> View attachment 15182017
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Touché!


----------



## Greek (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Seiko 5606-7000 Lord Matic again. The sharp and faceted case design is on point, as is usual for Seikos of the late 60s-mid 70s period. I especially feel that the radial brushing pattern gives the watch that bit more character than had it used a more standard circular brushing pattern.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Continuing on with my vintage digital wearing phase this week.

Seiko Pan Am World Timer from 1977...









SoOoO many watches, SoOoO little time...


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

Continuing my vintage Digital journey today:
Seiko H357...









SoOoO many watches SoOoO little time...


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6105-8110 "Capt. Willard" from Oct. '74 on Uncle Seiko Chocolate Bar Strap.


----------



## YevKasem (Jun 26, 2014)

New watch today. Love the funky 70's vibe of this. It's also the first time I've dipped my toe in the vintage watch market.









Does anybody know how to adjust this bracelet?


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

YevKasem said:


> New watch today. Love the funky 70's vibe of this. It's also the first time I've dipped my toe in the vintage watch market.
> 
> View attachment 15196767
> 
> ...


.
The 3 links at the clasp with the 'dots' slide out, at the dot..pushing the dot away where the pin is revealed.. a little hard to explain without pics on phone. . Someone im sure has a better explanation


----------



## YevKasem (Jun 26, 2014)

Thank you. Someone DM’d me and explained it. I’ve adjusted the bracelet.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Tokei Zara









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

1976 Lord Matic with linen face.


----------



## ibbz (Aug 3, 2011)

My two Grand Quartz from the late 70ies


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Rare 7A38-7080 PVD 1984 , the world's first analog chronograph with day date.


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Back on my wrist after a trip to a watchmaker...









And my vintage Tuna:


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

1974 King Seiko 5625-7113 for today, one of the more archetypal references of the King Seiko lineage.


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Any reason to keep two vintages of the same model?

3803-7080 with probably a factory fresh dial:








I suppose I'll keep the other when it has a patina that creates a new color variation:








Both models date to 1973 with new (and hard to find) unique faceted crystals:








While I may not be able to appreciate disco, I can appreciate some luxurious and funky 70's quartz...

-Brian


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

hi_bri said:


> Any reason to keep two vintages of the same model?
> 
> 3803-7008 with probably a factory fresh dial:
> View attachment 15204797
> ...


Excellent duo you have there. Are those their original bracelets as well?


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

OmegaTom said:


> Excellent duo you have there. Are those their original bracelets as well?


Appreciate the compliment.

The dark blue has the original XAB 610 bracelet. The lighter dial has an XAB 620 bracelet I stole from another vintage quartz.

-Brian


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

The first mid-size SEIKO 6458-6000 150MT - 1983 .


----------



## Cosmodromedary (Jul 22, 2015)

hi_bri said:


> Any reason to keep two vintages of the same model?
> 
> 3803-7008 with probably a factory fresh dial:
> 
> ...


Very nice!
I've been getting into the 70s...80s disco era Seikos lately too.

I call this one the aluminum falcon, because the dial texture reminds me of Star Wars.








Same bracelet as your two! I wish I could get a spare because I quite like this style of bracelet and wouldn't mind having more for other watches.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

September '69


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

1980 6309-7049


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SEIKO 6309-7040 - May 1983


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

SEIKO 6309-7040 - May 1983


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Well 1973 (my birth year) happened to be a great year for now-vintage Seiko Quartz....

My favorite 38 Series quartz all come from this year 3802/3-7060/1:








Date only 3802-7060:








Day-date 3803-7060:








Day-date blue 3803-7061:








I suppose it feels a bit more "special" to wear a watch as old as the wearer.

I would argue the dial work is a good as any watch (quartz or mechanical) created at the time. Who does hand applied hour markers anymore? There was some macro shots on another forum noting how those hour markers were created to shine like a jewel. Textured dial, raised markers, tuning fork seconds...it's, all just mesmerizing stuff...

But to many, it's just bleehhh....quartz. On the bright side, it keeps the prices more reasonable for the minority fans out there ;-)

-Brian


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

Seiko 6139-6002 (1974).








Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Seiko 7C43-600A Professional 1986


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

Seiko 6139-8002.








Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## eduardo.saez.1848 (Apr 11, 2017)

Bull










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

This bullhead looks very great ! Congrats


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

Time Seller said:


>


Very nice

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

say76 said:


> Very nice
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## urban_alchemist (Jul 3, 2017)

Don't make me choose a 45.


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Time Seller said:


>


.
Liking it


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

urban_alchemist said:


> Don't make me choose a 45.


Choice is easy for me: KS 45-7001. The best looking watch Seiko ever made, in my opinion. My example is waiting on a new mainspring, a service, and a crystal, but in the meantime my 4502 says hi!


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Back on wrist after a battery change. Seiko QT 3803-7010 from 1973, when quartz reigned supreme over mechanical. Casework on this is just as sharp, striking, and gem-like as its Grand Seiko contemporaries.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Recently bought these two.


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

I suppose this is old enough now to be vintage....

I believe it's my only green dial mechanical from Seiko:









-Brian


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

hi_bri said:


> I suppose this is old enough now to be vintage....
> 
> I believe it's my only green dial mechanical from Seiko:
> 
> -Brian


Beautiful! I just got one of these about a month ago. I need to hurry up and put my SARB017 up for sale, now that I've got the OG version.

I'm trying to find a bracelet with fitted endlinks that would work with it (I'd prefer not to have to track down one from a black or cream dial version). Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Seiko blue


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

jamaha said:


> I'm trying to find a bracelet with fitted endlinks that would work with it (I'd prefer not to have to track down one from a black or cream dial version). Do you have any suggestions?


I believe the links are 19mm but I've not looked for an 0EM version since I have two original bracelets from my white and black Red Alpinists. If you wanted to stay true to the OG, the green only came on a strap.

-Brian


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

hi_bri said:


> I believe the links are 19mm but I've not looked for an 0EM version since I have two original bracelets from my white and black Red Alpinists. If you wanted to stay true to the OG, the green only came on a strap.
> 
> -Brian


Yeah, I'm a bracelet guy most of the time, so I want to have that option, especially if I want to take advantage of that 20 bar water resistance. I've tried a bracelet from an SNE039, which had a claimed 19mm lug width, which turned out to be 20, so no cigar. I'm waiting on another bracelet to try from AliExpress that may get here before 2021, we'll see  There are a couple 19mm bracelets on the bay that are meant for vintage Tudors, so I'll probably give one of those a shot before too long. I'll report back on the results.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

7625-8043


----------



## Aesop Vu (Apr 25, 2012)

hi_bri said:


> I suppose this is old enough now to be vintage....
> 
> I believe it's my only green dial mechanical from Seiko:
> 
> ...


Mani like the older alpinist so much better. Great looking watch!


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)

https://vario.sg/collections/vintage-italian-leather-watch-strap


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A slim cased, orange dial 6309-729B Turtle, dating back to May 1982


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Sprint Veloce said:


>


What is this model please ?


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Seiko 6309-7049 from May 1983.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## eduardo.saez.1848 (Apr 11, 2017)

1977

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)

jhdscript said:


> What is this model please ?


Looks like a 7T32-7D19.


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

missed my 8119 after just 5mths and decided to take over a friend's 8009

here's the '69 in a '69 😹


----------



## ASC777 (Oct 15, 2019)

A few vintages:

1. NOS-ish 7002-7000 with the original Y035 bracelet
2. Flyback 7018-7000
3. 6145-8000 
4. SKX 399
5. BMBY 7a38-701a


----------



## pm_mulyadi (Feb 26, 2018)

Diver on White..


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

I chose to wear an unrestored "Transitional" 6105-8000 today. As some of you know, these were produced for a short time in 1970 during the transition from "Proof" to "Resist". They typically have a 6105b caliber movement under the hood. It's a unique watch that I love a great deal and coincidentally from the month of July. Need to source a Type 1 crystal and give it the proper treatment soon!


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

My SKX401


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

7016-8001 Flyback chrono, my third vintage Seiko and my fourth Seiko chrono


----------



## goodfishfrancis (Oct 14, 2016)

Mini seiko divers!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

6139-8002


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

King Seiko 5625-7113 from August 1974.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

today WORLD CHOCOLATE DAY


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trhall (Sep 8, 2012)

5646-7030


----------



## Greek (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Skyliner 6100-8000 from '69


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

gshock626 said:


> Skyliner 6100-8000 from '69


Gorgeous piece !!
Thanks for sharing it with the forum.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## trhall (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

3863-7039 Quartz 3003 (Export):










Interesting story on this one...

I have a beat up gold cap version that I really didn't like but was able to purchase one of those sample watches on the 'Bay...

Had my watchmaker place a real engine on this stainless model and update the crystal. Crown/stem taken from a JDM parts 3863 watch.

-Brian


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

On the wrist today is my 6105-8110 from Oct. '74 on an Eastech H-Link Bracelet.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko's most accurate vintage quartz, Twin Quartz Superior dated August 1979.

The 9983 has an annual rate of ±5 sec per year. That's 99.99998% accuracy.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Lord Marvel 5740-8000 from '74


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

tro_jan said:


> Seiko Lord Marvel 5740-8000


Gorgeous.

This is on my acquisition list for this year.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Russ1965 said:


> Gorgeous.
> 
> This is on my acquisition list for this year.


Thanks Russ.
Have you started looking for these? 
How much do these go nowadays?


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A Seiko QZ from December 1974


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

tro_jan said:


> Thanks Russ.
> Have you started looking for these?
> How much do these go nowadays?


I have been looking for a few months now.

Prices seem to vary from $250 for a poor example to $1000 (they're dreaming of course) for something resembling NOS.

I did purchase a 5740-8000 for a good price only last month, but I would really love to add a linen dial variant to my collection of vintage Seikos.

Here's the recent acquisition:


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

That is a stunning example of a Lord Marvel 5740.
Normally we would see discoloration and stains on a white dial.
But yours? Na-ah.


Russ1965 said:


> I have been looking for a few months now.
> 
> Prices seem to vary from $250 for a poor example to $1000 (they're dreaming of course) for something resembling NOS.
> 
> ...


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

tro_jan said:


> That is a stunning example of a Lord Marvel 5740.
> Normally we would see discoloration and stains on a white dial.
> But yours? Na-ah.


I like my watches like my women...........creamy skinned and without blemishes


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

wet wet wet weather today


----------



## Randy63 (May 28, 2008)

My 6306 from 1978.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Vintage quartz diver 7548-700C from January 1981. And for best results, mounted on a Seiko Z199.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

A couple of my vintage quartz models


----------



## WylerVex20 (Jul 4, 2020)

Not sure of exact date, but 61-69 Seiko. Nice signed crown.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

I guess this belongs here. Late 1970's. Original owner. 31mm crystal, 34 bezel, on 6.5" wrist. Who says you need a big honker of a watch. This really shows that good proportions and clean styling really did work "back in the day."


----------



## WylerVex20 (Jul 4, 2020)

TheSeikoGuy said:


> A couple of my vintage quartz models


Very nice bracelet.


Tone1298 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What year is your watch? Love the font on the dial.


----------



## Tribonian (Jan 1, 2020)

King Seiko Hi-Beat from the 60's.

Recently serviced and repaired by Michael Young in Hong Kong. An absolute delight to wear, and small enough to fit comfortably on my very small wrist.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

This KS is just amazing. Do you know if it exists with fluted bezel ?


----------



## Tribonian (Jan 1, 2020)

Thanks - I have never seen one with a fluted bezel but I'm not an expert and wouldn't know. For a company which puts such care into its products, at all price points, Seiko seems surprisingly poor at documenting/publicising its own history.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

WylerVex20 said:


> Very nice bracelet.
> 
> What year is your watch? Love the font on the dial.


Cool question. Had not looked yet. The case back has been pretty well worn, thought it was a replacement as only the stamped serial # is visible. Under further review and different light, I see the faint outline of the dolphin, so now believe it to be original. October 1964 is the date suggested on the date finder tool. I like the dial too! unique and uniform patina with some of the sunburst details still peaking through at the right angles.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WylerVex20 (Jul 4, 2020)

Tone1298 said:


> Cool question. Had not looked yet. The case back has been pretty well worn, though it was a replacement as only the stamped serial # is visible. Under further review and different light, I see the faint outline of the dolphin, so now believe it to be original. October 1964 is the date suggested on the date finder tool. I like the dial too! unique and uniform patina with some of the sunburst details still peaking through at the right angles.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right. Mine has zero markings from the back, and I don't know if it was designed that way, or if it was polished over, but the only clues I got for age was the movement numbers on the dial. Which is a Seiko generator says 1961-1969. It's really cool how thin it is. I love that.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

JDM Quartz Diver 7548-700B dated January 1981


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

WylerVex20 said:


> Right. Mine has zero markings from the back, and I don't know if it was designed that way, or if it was polished over, but the only clues I got for age was the movement numbers on the dial. Which is a Seiko generator says 1961-1969. It's really cool how thin it is. I love that.
> View attachment 15350119


Wow can't see anything on yours. Here's mine....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WylerVex20 (Jul 4, 2020)

Wow. From my perspective, that's cool too. I love seeing watches that have some street cred like that.


----------



## WylerVex20 (Jul 4, 2020)

Tone1298 said:


> Cool question. Had not looked yet. The case back has been pretty well worn, thought it was a replacement as only the stamped serial # is visible. Under further review and different light, I see the faint outline of the dolphin, so now believe it to be original. October 1964 is the date suggested on the date finder tool. I like the dial too! unique and uniform patina with some of the sunburst details still peaking through at the right angles.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The patina is quite nice. I usually dislike a vintage watch that looks too new.


----------



## WylerVex20 (Jul 4, 2020)

tro_jan said:


> A Seiko QZ from December 1974


Such a cool textured dial!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

jhdscript said:


> This KS is just amazing. Do you know if it exists with fluted bezel ?


I'm almost certain that there's no fluted bezel in existence for any of the KS range of watches.


----------



## WylerVex20 (Jul 4, 2020)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> On the wrist today is my 6105-8110 from Oct. '74 on an Eastech H-Link Bracelet.


That is really cool. In my opinion I'd rather have that than a submariner.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Seiko QT 3803-7010. Some gem-like casework.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Is second hand ticking smoothly on your quartz ?


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

jhdscript said:


> Is second hand ticking smoothly on your quartz ?


Nah, it's like any other quartz movement, ticks once per second.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My vintage seiko box


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

OmegaTom said:


> Seiko QT 3803-7010. Some gem-like casework.
> View attachment 15350369
> 
> View attachment 15350370


Almost GS like in appearance...............beautifully maintained too !!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

March 1973 Seiko 6102 8000 Skyliner. Just love the name! The case and dial are classic late 60s design. Bought the watch through Buyee on Yahoo auction. Won it for 7500 yen. It is in fantastic condition and is running +24 seconds a day, 256 amplitude and 0 beat error. Amazing.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

OmegaTom said:


> View attachment 15335195


Where'd you find that old picture of mine, Tom ?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Roaring from the 80s: SQ Diver 7548-7009 on OEM Z199


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Russ1965 said:


>


Stunning


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Jeffie007 said:


> Stunning


Thanks for the kind words, Jeff!


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

King Seiko 45-7001


----------



## custodes (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Chariot hi-beat:


----------



## dr_tyler (Oct 30, 2014)

Dad found this one in his sock drawer the other day and I snatched it. Actually runs... Lost about 2 min overnight. I haven't asked him how old it is. Guy on a Reddit thread has one and dated it to 1976. 17 jewels and acrylic crystal. 7006-8089.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Seiko 7548-700B from 1980. Uncle Seiko Z199 is an exceptional match IMO.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

I love my Seiko Tank:


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

7005

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmatt17073 (Oct 17, 2019)

Seiko Cronos


----------



## MidnightBeggar (Feb 11, 2018)

There's always a spot for a 6139


----------



## MidnightBeggar (Feb 11, 2018)

And while 6139's are my favorite vintage Seiko's...the 6139-6040 Silver Ghost is at the top of the list


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

evening cuppa i'm probably going to regret tonight 😹


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

From 1970. Any idea where one could find a set of hands for this watch? It seems some came with a red seconds hand and I think that pop of color would really be nice.


----------



## Johnvibes (Nov 1, 2018)

1964 Tokyo Olympics World Timer
















Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## JUSTACPA (May 27, 2020)

Here's my "older" Seikos. The digital is from circa 1976 the Sport 100, 150 and 200 are from the mid '90's. Absent from this class photo is my Seiko Pogue, which has been held hostage at the SWA New Jersey shop for over 5 months due to the Covid 19 "crisis"


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

My complete vintage Seiko collection.


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

Jeffie007 said:


> My complete vintage Seiko collection.


Well... you definitely have a type.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

'71 King Seiko


----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)

Pogue


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

6139 and 7002


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Seiko Lord Matic 5606-7000 --> 25 Jewel version from August 1969.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Sept. '75


----------



## YevKasem (Jun 26, 2014)

New Shoes for my Vintage Seiko.


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

Seiko 5 Sports 6119-8140:


----------



## _Keith_ (Dec 13, 2017)

My first ever win from Yahoo Auctions,a Seiko Bell-Matic 4006-7000 from the very first month they were introduced, November 1966, that had a Dolphin caseback only used for one month,posted in more detail over on the BellMatics forum [Link]


----------



## bes2018 (Feb 21, 2018)

1978 6309 all original except for the strap.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

My turn to discover this thread.

Wish I had found it sooner than today:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A 6309 Turtle from January 1981









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

I have 36,000 reasons to wear this hand-wound/ mechanical beauty today. Add to that the hi-beat sweeping hands and linen dial.

Lord Marvel Hi-Beat 5740-8000 from March 1965









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

This is a Seiko 7T92-0AB0 that dates to June 2002:










Of interest since it appears to be an unlabeled (maybe export version) of the 7T92 chronograph from the long forgotten Seiko Great Blue Series.

A few links for about this series:

Collections within collections... Seiko Great Blue

Seiko's humble classic: The Great Blue series - Quartzimodo's Time Journal

Got on on the cheap since the crystal was all scratched but after a fresh one via my watchmaker, it becomes quite nice on the wrist.

-Brian


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Ummm... 2002 is not vintage, bruh.


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

WeirdGuy said:


> Ummm... 2002 is not vintage, bruh.


Well it's fine to post hard-to-find older watches but since you wanted street cred here's a Cal. 11a Seiko 1st Automatic with original box:



















But officially the 1960s Gyro Marvel was Seiko's 1st in house automatic:










Or perhaps we need go to earlier with a Seiko Laurel Alpinist hand wind:










-Brian


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 Skyliner 6100-8000 on a slate gray RIOS1931 vintage strap


----------



## babbsky (Feb 16, 2017)

Seiko 6138-8020 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

At the office: Superior Twin Quartz from 1979









And after picking this up at the Post Office: JDM Quartz Diver 7548-700C from 1981 on original Z199 bracelet









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

WeirdGuy said:


> Ummm... 2002 is not vintage, bruh.


I just love it when people do that. Not.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

The Superior Twin Quartz is gorgeous


----------



## Yamidan (Jan 24, 2019)

Love the 5740-8000. One of the first Seiko Hi-Beats. The adjustment on the regulator is so perfectly designed too.I wish more "regular" movements had that feature.


----------



## sevaseka (Dec 23, 2018)

hi_bri said:


> Well it's fine to post hard-to-find older watches but since you wanted street cred here's a Cal. 11a Seiko 1st Automatic with original box:
> 
> View attachment 15394818
> 
> ...


Superb collections 

Sent from my Redmi Note 9 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

jhdscript said:


> The Superior Twin Quartz is gorgeous


Twin phallic symbols on the dial...........never fails to make me smile.


----------



## bes2018 (Feb 21, 2018)

1995 Seiko 7002


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)

1976 Seiko Bellmatic 4006-6040.


----------



## Watchworld99 (Apr 18, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b55er (Dec 18, 2014)

Seiko 5 
6119-5000
Mid 1960's

Inherited about 30 years ago from my grandfather


----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)

No description needed...


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A Moonphase 7A38 from January 1984










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## WylerVex20 (Jul 4, 2020)

What year is your watch? This has to be the neatest Seiko. I often think world timers sometimes look cluttered. This one is awesome!


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

jpfwatch said:


> King Seiko 45-7001
> View attachment 15358036


I need this!

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

KS 5626-7121. Day dates are my thing now. I don't care for symmetry.









Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

If this is considered vintage, then I'm officially old!


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

61GS early dial that I decided to sell. Gotta make room for more vintage! Vintage is the best!









Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

A lot of colors on this quaint little Seiko Avenue 7T27-7A10 chronograph from Dec 1988:










Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Livaren (Mar 22, 2018)

panda-R said:


> KS 5626-7121. Day dates are my thing now. I don't care for symmetry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks super clean! Really nice piece!


----------



## Morganelo (Jun 6, 2020)

Seiko 7017-6050, the reply of Daini factory to the 6139.


----------



## Morganelo (Jun 6, 2020)

And the 6139-6000 from April 69


----------



## Morganelo (Jun 6, 2020)

One of the coolest vintage I have . I love the Bellmatic !


----------



## Morganelo (Jun 6, 2020)

Johnvibes said:


> 1964 Tokyo Olympics World Timer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats ! I need one ...


----------



## Morganelo (Jun 6, 2020)

MidnightBeggar said:


> View attachment 15362084
> 
> And while 6139's are my favorite vintage Seiko's...the 6139-6040 Silver Ghost is at the top of the list


Very Nice !! I didn't know, thank you !


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## Sprikitik (Jun 26, 2020)

1973 Bell-Matic 4006-6040


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

Livaren said:


> Looks super clean! Really nice piece!


Thanks. Suprised noone else snatched it up when I see it. The dial really is awesome.

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

King Seiko 5625-7113 produced by the Suwa division in 1974.


----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

sportsmatic


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

If anyone wants to pick this up, I'm putting it for sale in the FS forum. Have a 57GS and 62GS coming in so gotta make room!

This one really pops in person, such a clean white dial.

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

drunken-gmt-master said:


> View attachment 15400294


I'm not really a world timer guy but holy fook, that is nice.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A 1985 slim-cased Turtle 6309-729A on its model-designated Y035 bracelet.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

First King Seiko


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

The seller said this watch belonged to her husband's uncle, and that it had been in a drawer since about 1984.
(Just the kind of info you want to hear when looking for a vintage watch. )

She also said she had worn the watch for just half an hour, and could only say it was running.

I decided based on the pictures the watch looked good, and took a risk in winning the auction, not knowing if the functions worked, or the bezel turned. (I usually establish those facts before buying anything.)

Anyway, it went well, because it looks great and everything works .
The crystal is a little scratched, but better than I expected.

So, in this era of fakes and aftermarket parts, sometimes you can still get lucky. 

BTW, this watch is much bigger than I expected, compared to my Seiko chronos.
This so-called "Regatta watch" is supposedly one of the few Seikos (if not the only one) to sport two rotating bezels.


----------



## kip595 (Jul 11, 2019)

My beloved 7006:


----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

The first watch I purchased on my own in 1974. Still runs like a champ.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Time Seller said:


> The seller said this watch belonged to her husband's uncle, and that it had been in a drawer since about 1984.
> (Just the kind of info you want to hear when looking for a vintage watch. )
> 
> She also said she had worn the watch for just half an hour, and could only say it was running.
> ...


I love happy endings 😊


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

I love white dials.









Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

Another whitie!









Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

Pop!









Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Time Seller said:


> The seller said this watch belonged to her husband's uncle, and that it had been in a drawer since about 1984.
> (Just the kind of info you want to hear when looking for a vintage watch. )
> 
> She also said she had worn the watch for just half an hour, and could only say it was running.
> ...


I like the bracelet on that, does it end in a leather strap with buckle? I almost bought an old '5' recently with a strap like that to use on another watch.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

I love the dancing-hands movements! I've got two, this one is the 6M25-7020 I found hidden in a box from a deceased estate, still on original lizard strap with signed buckle.









I'm actually thinking of selling this one, yet to decide 100%, you know how it is!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

JDM Quartz Diver 7548-7000 from January 1981










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Lume is pretty bright... for about 15 seconds









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

StephenR said:


> I like the bracelet on that, does it end in a leather strap with buckle? I almost bought an old '5' recently with a strap like that to use on another watch.


No. It's an aftermarket bracelet, as it turns out, but really complements the watch well, I think.


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

GS 6146-8000 Early Dial









Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## custodes (May 1, 2020)




----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

6146-8000 Early Dial!









Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## 3kdnys (Aug 19, 2020)

My newly acquired 6139-6005









Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Neo-vintage

A slim-cased 6309-7290 Turtle on US GL831 rubber strap.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## remoss (Apr 7, 2014)

About 40 years old


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

My vintage collection so far.


----------



## ACL-Watch (May 23, 2018)

My second vintage Seiko. This one's a blast to play with!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Neo-vintage Diver's on Y035: The model-designated bracelet for 7002 150m Diver and 6309-729x "slim" Turtles










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

(date not adjusted)

<* shark >>><


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Wearing the Seiko QT 3803-7010 from February 1973. The 3803 movement has 7 Jewels, which is generous even by modern quartz standards, and indicative of the quality of this movement.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

A one owner 6139-6002 from Sept. '72 with original 330W18GN crystal.


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb (Oct 2, 2018)

MidnightBeggar said:


> View attachment 15362084
> 
> And while 6139's are my favorite vintage Seiko's...the 6139-6040 Silver Ghost is at the top of the list


Now I want one too!
very nice watch!


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

I'm a sucker for blue dials.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

1960's Skyliner


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Before Spring Drive there was an odd series of quartz movements with a fluid dampened second hand produced in the 1990s - Cal. 5S21 without date and 5S42 with date.

Here's a 5S21-8A19 from June 1990 with Pulsations Dial:










Had to add a 2-tone Seiko bracelet to bulk this up given it's so small...

But the Second hand Sweeps Smooth...

-Brian


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

JDM 7549-7010 from Sept. '80


----------



## ACL-Watch (May 23, 2018)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> A one owner 6139-6002 from Sept. '72 with original 330W18GN crystal.


That's a beauty; looks barely worn! I can relate, my dad owned mine from day 1 and gave it to me recently. It's the reason I got into automatic watches.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## goodfishfrancis (Oct 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

Seikomatic anyone?









Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

panda-R said:


> Seikomatic anyone?


Yessiree...I like mine (though in worse lighting) with the custom display caseback....



















Nice to see some love for a classic proto-Grand Seiko!

-Brian


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

hi_bri said:


> Yessiree...I like mine (though in worse lighting) with the custom display caseback....
> 
> View attachment 15422835
> 
> ...


Looking good my friend! I fell in love with the front they used on the Seikomatic. Gives it a different character that the more gentleman 62 GS.

Either way the prices on these keep creeping up.

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## sagar.tolaney (Jan 22, 2019)

Seiko Lordmatic champagne dial. Gone but not forgotten It is very hard to find this.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A neo-vintage Seiko blue 7002-7020 Transitional 200m Diver

Bezel set on timer mode for what's on the grill










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

Russ1965 said:


>


Nice. Are these gold cap or plated?

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

Morning ritual. Stare at watch and drink coffee.









Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

6139-8050


----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)

1970 Seiko DX Ref.6106-5529










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

panda-R said:


> Nice. Are these gold cap or plated?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


Plated.

I think only the GS and some KS variants had the gold-capped cases.

I'm not an expert, so not exactly sure of this.


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

Russ1965 said:


> Plated.
> 
> I think only the GS and some KS variants had the gold-capped cases.
> 
> I'm not an expert, so not exactly sure of this.


Yeah I'm not sure on Lord Marvel either but it looks nice either way! Unique and fresh to see a gold variant.

Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

A difficult watch to find nowadays, especially in this condition!

"Slim Case" 6309-729A from Dec. '87 on Seiko GL831.


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

Just got this 57GS in to hang with his brother.









Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Sea horse


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

Just picked this one up on an impulse. We have the same birthday - August 1970. I think 35mm will take a little getting used to. It looks tiny. It came with an original bracelet in nice shape, but too short for my 7.5" wrist. I have an alligator strap feom tech swiss on the way to dress it up some more.


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

danshort said:


> Just picked this one up on an impulse. We have the same birthday - August 1970. I think 35mm will take a little getting used to. It looks tiny. It came with an original bracelet in nice shape, but too short for my 7.5" wrist. I have an alligator strap feom tech swiss on the way to dress it up some more.


That looks great!


----------



## phil_houses (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## phil_houses (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Time Seller said:


> Sea horse
> View attachment 15429232


Sweet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

danshort said:


> Just picked this one up on an impulse. We have the same birthday - August 1970. I think 35mm will take a little getting used to. It looks tiny. It came with an original bracelet in nice shape, but too short for my 7.5" wrist. I have an alligator strap feom tech swiss on the way to dress it up some more.
> 
> View attachment 15429273












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Smitten by my Seiko SBBW047 5m43-0010 front loading all titanium Kinetic diver:










From Feb 1996. Nicknamed the "Unobtainum" since it's rare and hard to find. Bracelet just fits with 1 microadjustment. Lucked out. The bracelet links are the same as the 4S15-7000 mechanical diver, which may explain why they are rarely found with extra links.

Takes some of the sting out of recent custom fees from my DHL shipment...hoping EMS re-opens soon.

Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 15432469


Now that's just beautiful, I'd love to add one of these to my collection!


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

Happy Friday!









Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

Newest acquisition, Seiko Baby Jumbo 6139-7070 from 1975..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Regatta


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

gshock626 said:


> 1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


Does that case shape have a specific name? I've got an old '5' of similar vintage, similar case shape, it wears very well.


----------



## lewie (Jun 2, 2013)

M705
M705 by biglewie, on Flickr


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

StephenR said:


> Does that case shape have a specific name? I've got an old '5' of similar vintage, similar case shape, it wears very well.


Not that I know of


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

My 7T32 and my dad's 7N43. Probably not vintage, but not recent either.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

drmdwebb said:


> My 7T32 and my dad's 7N43. Probably not vintage, but not recent either.


Both about 20 years old


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1972 Lord Matic 5606-7191


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)

Another shot of this golden beauty.










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

Up for sale if anyone wants a great condition Seikomatic 62!









Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Got this 6105-8000 from July '70 out today. Finally sourced a NOS crystal and will rebuild it soon.


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

Can I just say how much I love it that this thread is still rocking on 9 years later?


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

BrooklineWatch said:


> Can I just say how much I love it that this thread is still rocking on 9 years later?


You saw a need and sought to fill it. Kudos to you, BrooklineWatch!


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6306-7001 dated Feb. '78 on GL831 flat vent strap.


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

For those who are tired of my oddball quartz postings, here's a Seiko Time Sonar 7015-6010:










Hard to find a reference catalogue pic but here's one (the is a more opaque version of the 7015 released at the time the 7018 Time Sonars were produced):









I found a new crystal and new caseback so it's pretty nice looking now:









The similar looking original Seiko bracelet I just recently found and need to solve the lug adaptors. I might have the adaptors ground down so I can get them properly to fit the watch. Still work in progress...









Someone might correct me on this, but I believe the Time Sonar was the first automatic chronograph with a display caseback.

I remember listing this FS a while back here but eventually withdrawing the sale. I guess if the watch stays long enough with me they eventually get the spa treatment...

Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Serial birth month and year for these 1981 7548-700x JDM Divers on Seiko Z199 bracelets

Its case design is still essentially being used today. From the 1990s 7002 Diver, 2000s SKX Diver, and now the new Seiko 5 Sports Diver.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

hi_bri said:


> For those who are tired of my oddball quartz postings, here's a Seiko Time Sonar 7015-6010:
> 
> View attachment 15440865
> 
> ...


Interesting! I didn't know the brown Time-Sonar also came with black day/date wheels. Mine has them white. An old pic, it's currently getting it's spa treatment


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Niko said:


> Interesting! I didn't know the brown Time-Sonar also came with black day/date wheels. Mine has them white. An old pic, it's currently getting it's spa treatment


Good point! Mine came with a black day/date wheel but I believe it may have been modified in an old service before my acquisition. I believe the 7018 models have the black date wheel and the 7015 have the white.

Now I remember why I have another one of these as a parts watch. Since it's going back to the spa I'll request the day/date wheel face lift!

-Brian


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

7009-8069 (1978) I like that the date jumps when I push the stem. None of my other autos do this.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pekshn89 (Feb 13, 2016)

Autumn reflections with Bull...









Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Been awhile since I've worn the Lord Matic 5606-7000 on its OEM bracelet.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

This Seiko 5246-6030 King Seiko VANAC Special has one of the cooler set of hands out there...

It was pretty beat up so the best I could do was a NOS crystal:









This model came in two dial versions depending on year of production with the later revision having jewel hour markers and a different bracelet. I prefer the later bracelet which is on this model, though it should officially have a horizontally lined bracelet since this is was released with the older models. Would be nice to have a catalogue pic to confirm but I've not seen any.









-Brian


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

6139-6010 Seiko 5 Speedtimer from February 1969









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## cagatay1903 (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

1993, June. Seiko X Disney Corp. Same condition as the day it came out of the box.










----------
~Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

7548-700H June'78 with large (er) spline crown.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

6119-6053


----------



## luin (Sep 1, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6106-8100 from July '69


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

From July 1995, a Seiko 7002-7039 200m transitional diver with the still-fresh red DIVER'S 200m text.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> 6106-8100 from July '69


I love this reference. Just a great, no-nonsense, easy wearing every day watch. I've had my eye out for one with an original bracelet for a while but no luck yet. The hunt continues...


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> 6106-8100 from July '69


Wow...a superb pristine looking 6106 8100 (=Gene Kranz) you have there!...in my dream-watch list still.


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

The grandfather of my Seiko divers...










And for the info of those interested to know, this watch (just like all my properly restored vintage divers) had gotten a taste of my snorkeling and shallow diving escapades when it was freshly restored by my talented watchmaker...and survived with flying colors!

Doing this may sound crazy to some vintage divers collectors, but I just had to prove to myself that a restored vintage dive watch, if *properly* restored by a *competent watchmaker*, could still withstand the hazards of diving...noting that probably its performance would not be at the same level as when it was fresh from the factory.

Glad to say that this statement has been proven to be so true without any doubt in my mind!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

A 70s refugee


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## mmuse41 (Sep 22, 2020)

A clean 44GS









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Not a very flattering shot, of a difficult to photograph watch:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

edboner said:


> Wow...a superb pristine looking 6106 8100 (=Gene Kranz) you have there!...in my dream-watch list still.


That's not a Gene Kranz, according to the thread on WristSushi, which jibes with what I remember hearing Seth Roberts discuss on the old Unwound podcast (I miss that one). Gene Kranz wore a 6119-8460, a successor to the 6106-8100. According to the thread on Wrist Sushi, this was Gene Kranz's actual watch:









Anyway, carry on.


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

jamaha said:


> That's not a Gene Kranz, according to the thread on WristSushi, which jibes with what I remember hearing Seth Roberts discuss on the old Unwound podcast (I miss that one). Gene Kranz wore a 6119-8460, a successor to the 6106-8100. According to the thread on Wrist Sushi, this was Gene Kranz's actual watch:
> View attachment 15471356
> 
> 
> Anyway, carry on.


Yes, I stand corrected...my post was based on my waning memory!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

This one today:


----------



## Yamidan (Jan 24, 2019)

My old 7006, started as a beater, then got a replacement crystal, then got an NH36, now it's on the weekend rotation with a rubber waffle strap.


----------



## apoenthusiast (Dec 12, 2019)

An old Type II quartz


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


----------



## devmartin (Nov 27, 2017)

6105 kind of day









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

gshock626 said:


> 1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


Beautiful shots! These watches are severely under-rated in my opinion. I'm waiting on a 6102-8000 with original bracelet and a head-only 6100-8000 to arrive from Japan. They're on the slow-boat at the moment, but hopefully they'll get here in October sometime. I'll post some pics when they do!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

jamaha said:


> Beautiful shots! These watches are severely under-rated in my opinion. I'm waiting on a 6102-8000 with original bracelet and a head-only 6100-8000 to arrive from Japan. They're on the slow-boat at the moment, but hopefully they'll get here in October sometime. I'll post some pics when they do!


Thanks! Hope they arrive sooner than later!


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

OG Willard - Oct. '74


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

The Yachtsman (or UFO) 6138-0011 from February 1971
















Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

devmartin said:


> 6105 kind of day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have there what appears to be a nicely restored 6105...very nice!


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> OG Willard - Oct. '74


Very nice indeed!


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

rfortson said:


> The Yachtsman (or UFO) 6138-0011 from February 1971
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice...I miss the slide rule!


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

My wabi-sabi JDM UFO...


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

My brown bullhead...


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

...and black-blue bullhead...


----------



## devmartin (Nov 27, 2017)

edboner said:


> You have there what appears to be a nicely restored 6105...very nice!


Thanks! It's my favorite vintage watch. All original except the lume was redone you should have seen it before.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

My blue Kakume...


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

devmartin said:


> Thanks! It's my favorite vintage watch. All original except the lume was redone you should have seen it before.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


One of my favorites likewise!

My first dive watch bought new in 1973, now showing its age but still going strong after a complete overhaul...still on its original ZML01 waffle strap (a bit stiff now but still pliable and free from tears and cracks, now on deployant clasp for wearability reasons)...


----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

First 6105 for me!









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

Jimbo85281 said:


> First 6105 for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking pristine!


----------



## apoenthusiast (Dec 12, 2019)

King Seiko


----------



## cagliaris (Jan 2, 2019)

The 6105 brothers....


----------



## Villanova (Apr 28, 2012)

Goodness.



cagliaris said:


> The 6105 brothers....
> 
> View attachment 15475960


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

7A38-7280 from '87


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

LM


----------



## crc32 (Jan 10, 2007)

My late fathers 1965 6206-8040 from 1965 (according to the serial nbr) that he acquired new in 1969 in Vienna.

Fully serviced last year, looking like it came out of the Seiko factory just yesterday and running +5 seconds a day!


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)

My first vintage seiko


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

JDM cal. 7549-7010 "Tuna Can" ca. Sept. '80


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mozo (Aug 17, 2018)

1975 Monaco


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## ewand (May 26, 2015)

5719 from Aug '64


----------



## tle (Feb 10, 2015)

All in one picture 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

6105-8000 proof/proof from March 1968

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

tle said:


> All in one picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seiko-Heaven ?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Seiko 7548-700B from 1980. Lovely faded pepsi insert, and the Uncle Seiko Z199 is the perfect companion piece.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Alpinist today


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Time Seller said:


> Alpinist today
> View attachment 15487805


So nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

rcorreale said:


> So nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely...thanks! ?


----------



## Newnice (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

1986 7C43-7010


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

Posted this in another thread but if the 80's are now vintage, here's my 7A48-7000:


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## DELORTO (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## ASC777 (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Gloomy, wrong date kind of morning

Seiko JDM Quartz Diver from 1984










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello ks56 bros.









Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Racer-X (Jul 21, 2007)

A914 Digital 1984


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Dont know if a watch that was discontinued in 2014 counts as vintage (maybe semi vintage) but here it is.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

My Panda posing with a beautiful gift i got! A miniature track&field clock


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Seiko Lord Matic 5606-7000 from 1969. Physical finishing wise, it actually stands up to my other vintage King and Grand Seikos quite well.


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## gpb1111 (Aug 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

7006-5010R from the early seventies, this was my Late Fathers watch


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

trameline said:


> 7006-5010R from the early seventies, this was my Late Fathers watch
> View attachment 15492976


I really like this. It's fantastic that you're able to wear your father's watch and remember him through it. I hope my son can do the same one day.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Here's Johnny ...

John Player Special 1976









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## mozo (Aug 17, 2018)

1976 6139-6005


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Nicely beat up 6309 from '77


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

1983 7a28-703b









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## byscott (Jul 3, 2019)

7015-7010. Just arrived today (seller pic).


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Just back from a full overhaul! I've had this 7015-6010 Time Sonar flyback chrono for 12 years now, it was the first vintage Seiko i got, might also be the most rare of what i have. Still very happy with it and a strange feeling using an old chrono again after this overhaul, the pushers are so smooth!! Could anyone advice if there is a serial number on this watch? Haven't found it and would be nice to know when it was made.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

My guess is the SN is worn off, there are remnants of text visible between between the “7015-6xxx” and “water resistant”. You might be able to make something out if you tilt the watch so the rotor is behind the worn text.

Does the paperwork from the service not include a SN?


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Woodpuppy said:


> My guess is the SN is worn off, there are remnants of text visible between between the "7015-6xxx" and "water resistant". You might be able to make something out if you tilt the watch so the rotor is behind the worn text.
> 
> Does the paperwork from the service not include a SN?


That part of the text on the back case is "Seiko Japan-L". And no, the service paperwork does not state the SN.
I looked at the movement with my phone magnifying glass and found "521 N" written somewhere, but it lacks a few digits to be a serial number we are familiar with...


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Well then I’m out! Would they have engraved it inside the case? Or in the lug gap?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

The S/N on the Time Sonar is initially on the case back but it wears off quite easily. Other owners have had the same question.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

mougino said:


> The S/N on the Time Sonar is initially on the case back but it wears off quite easily. Other owners have had the same question.


OK, thanks! Shame that the pics on the old thread are not available anymore. I will look again at my caseback with a loupe and then give up.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## cagatay1903 (Feb 4, 2015)

6309-7040


----------



## VoyTirando (Jan 26, 2019)

This is the November 1970 Bell-matic I picked up at a street antique market in front of the cathedral in Barcelona, Spain on New Year's Eve. Cleaned up, new crystal and full service by Frank at Seiko Time Zone in Costa Mesa, CA, has it running perfectly. I've posted about that excellent experience elsewhere on the forum.

But posting today because I've rediscovered this watch thanks to a - no surprises here - strap change. I've been mostly wearing a vintage Speedmaster these days, on an amazing vintage bracelet. That watch had the all-original bracelet on the Bell-matic feeling honestly kind of cheap. But the watch itself is elegant and very, very cool. What to do? Thanks to @CrownAndBuckle, I have their flawless premium Nato in Olive with brushed finish on it in less than 4 days flat with economy shipping ! I put a 20mm band on the 19mm lugs (they didn't have this color in 19mm), and I think it looks great. Poor Speedmaster's been sitting in the drawer since Saturday.


----------



## VoyTirando (Jan 26, 2019)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 15495586


Hey, this is beautiful. Would you mind posting which Seiko chronograph this is? I may need to hunt one of these down.


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

VoyTirando said:


> Hey, this is beautiful. Would you mind posting which Seiko chronograph this is? I may need to hunt one of these down.


Thanks! This is a 6139-6010 from September '69.
Model numbers 6139-6011 and 6139-6012 were produced later, and are the same watch.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

UFO









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## VoyTirando (Jan 26, 2019)

Time Seller said:


> Thanks! This is a 6139-6010 from September '69.
> Model numbers 6139-6011 and 6139-6012 were produced later, and are the same watch.


Thank you! I appreciate it. What with Covid working-remotely, this will be a fun rabbit-hole of research to while away the hours  Another reason to love vintage Seiko.


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

VoyTirando said:


> Thank you! I appreciate it. What with Covid working-remotely, this will be a fun rabbit-hole of research to while away the hours  Another reason to love vintage Seiko.


@Time Seller version is more desirable by some given that it says water proof. Seiko was forced to put "water resist" on later dials.

Beautiful watch either way though.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

7C43-7010


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

SpeedTimer


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Time Seller said:


> SpeedTimer
> View attachment 15500782


Amazing condition on that piece. Beautiful watch.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

EPK said:


> Amazing condition on that piece. Beautiful watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Thanks! 🙏


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

The father of the 62GS.









Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## mmuse41 (Sep 22, 2020)

panda-R said:


> The father of the 62GS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Timeless

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## eduardo.saez.1848 (Apr 11, 2017)

Seiko 61GS










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

This has been a fav since I put this bracelet on it, 6119 dates to 1969, the 6309 dates to 1979


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## custodes (May 1, 2020)




----------



## mmuse41 (Sep 22, 2020)

Can't find my 007 mug, so Marvel will do? 









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mmuse41 (Sep 22, 2020)

custodes said:


> View attachment 15504194


Sat, 22nd 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Just won this beauty on eBay (sellers pic). Finally scored a birth year and month watch (67/5) that I like, didn't break the bank and is in good shape. To be real, it will mostly be sitting in a watch box and occasionally coming out for a watch pic or wear it for the day. Just have to wait a couple weeks before it arrives in the mail.


----------



## Newnice (Apr 7, 2019)

Great example of Seiko's Grammar of Design, from 1974. Sharp bevels and flat polished surfaces everywhere, still glitters like a diamond in the light after 46 years. The case and bracelet show influences of 70's brutalism but that dial is classic Seiko.


----------



## tommyblas (Jun 30, 2015)

TagTime said:


> Just won this beauty on eBay (sellers pic). Finally scored a birth year and month watch (67/5) that I like, didn't break the bank and is in good shape. To be real, it will mostly be sitting in a watch box and occasionally coming out for a watch pic or wear it for the day. Just have to wait a couple weeks before it arrives in the mail.


Nice watch! What's the model number?

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

tommyblas said:


> Nice watch! What's the model number?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


Thanks! Model number is 6619-7050.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Here are a bunch of Seiko Chariots that are not likely to not survive my current watch purge.


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lu.. (Sep 7, 2020)

My old 7T32 beater...before iphones, droids, etc.....used the alarm feature all the time when I traveled....


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

My first Vintage and I'm hooked! More to follow!


----------



## mmuse41 (Sep 22, 2020)

TagTime said:


> Just won this beauty on eBay (sellers pic). Finally scored a birth year and month watch (67/5) that I like, didn't break the bank and is in good shape. To be real, it will mostly be sitting in a watch box and occasionally coming out for a watch pic or wear it for the day. Just have to wait a couple weeks before it arrives in the mail.


Wow, that's one interesting shaped case. Like!

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

My Time Sonar 7015-6010 is back from the spa....

I had a NOS crystal and caseback installed and was reminded here that I need a white day/date disk so I got that changed. Also got a original-styled bracelet with curved lugs so I had my watchmaker find an appropriate lug adaptor.

Here she is:



















Obligatory wrist shot:









Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## Dev65 (Oct 10, 2018)

gshock626 said:


> 1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


lovely, does not look 50 years old!


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Recently upgraded to a Google Pixel 5. Took it as an excuse to snap some more wristshots of the Lord Matic (5606-7000) to test out the much-lauded Pixel camera.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## eduardo.saez.1848 (Apr 11, 2017)

Seiko 6105-8110 and original ZLM01 Rubber strap




























Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Lord Matic 5606-7191 from '72


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

My recently acquired King Seiko 4502-7000. Just received a NOS crystal so will swap that out.









Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

With COVID-19, nostalgia for the simple "good old days" is in....










Doesn't get more classic than a 3-hand manual wind Stainless 15005E Seiko Goldfeather....

-Brian


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

hi_bri said:


> With COVID-19, nostalgia for the simple "good old days" is in....
> 
> View attachment 15514808
> 
> ...


I love the stainless Gold Feather!


----------



## Greek (Dec 7, 2010)

I love my portuguese daywheel - especially on Fridays...


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

StephenR said:


> I love the stainless Gold Feather!


It is indeed one of the most beautiful presentations of oxymoronic terms 

-Brian


----------



## Lord Mike (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## mmuse41 (Sep 22, 2020)

simonp67 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Just curious if you seen a vintage willard with dates that have numbers hard pressed into (like carved on) the date wheel?

I have seen it somewhere online, but can't find it again.

btw, nice piece; the dates on my vintage willard is like yours--printed on the date wheel.

Wear it in good health, fellow willards 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## YevKasem (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)

Seiko JPS


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)

Pair of square eyes


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Anthonius said:


> Pair of square eyes
> View attachment 15518561


Nice. Is the Kakume just as thick as the JPS?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)

Time Seller said:


> Nice. Is the Kakume just as thick as the JPS?


Yes. They are both 14mm thick


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

hi_bri said:


> It is indeed one of the most beautiful presentations of oxymoronic terms
> 
> -Brian


I've been on the hunt for one for a while, but never seem to pull the trigger as I can't gauge what's a good price! Any tips welcome...


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

StephenR said:


> I've been on the hunt for one for a while, but never seem to pull the trigger as I can't gauge what's a good price! Any tips welcome...


I would recommend hunting for one on Yahoo Japan since the prices on eBay overall seem higher for the Goldfeather. Due to shipping costs hunt for a King Seiko or Grand Seiko around the same time for comhined shipping and the savings would make the endeavor worthwhile.

-Brian


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

"Slim Case" or, as some are now calling it, "Slim Turtle" 6309-729A from Dec. '87 today.


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

My latest; UFO!


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)

Holy Grail


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

My two favorite vintage Seikos


----------



## tx6309 (Sep 1, 2019)

Original owner - 1976 - 6309-5019.


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

Got these 3 recently. 2 are in need of repair/service and one runs fine. 
Is there a list of UK watch repairers on the forum? Have checked with the watch bloke who unfortunately has a very long wait currently.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Currently quite happy with my vintage Seiko collection One from Suwa and three from Daini, all chronos!

7015-6010 year unknown
7016-8000 '74
7018-7001 '72
6138-8038 '76


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Finally comfortable wearing this classic with the newly fitted solid link bracelet. The original felt a bit flimsy and really didn't want it falling off my wrist.. Needless to say I'll keep the original bracelet should I ever decide to part with this watch.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Just picked this very worn 6138-0030 Kakume up for a bargain restore job. Gave it a good scrub and removed the terrible bracelet waiting on replacement parts to arrive. Great news the movement is fully functional and keeping good time!

Looks original apart from the second / chronograph hand so very happy with it.


----------



## goodfishfrancis (Oct 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goodfishfrancis (Oct 14, 2016)

Anthonius said:


> Holy Grail
> View attachment 15526369
> View attachment 15526370


So awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

This one will turn 51 in Jan next year:


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)

Fujitsubo


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Today, I'm wearing a mid-range mechanical 7005-8062 with beautiful cross hair dial, 62MAS handset and Stelux "Coffin Link" bracelet. Produced by Daini Seikosha on April 1972.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Finally in my collection, a BMBY watch, a Seiko weekdater from '67.


----------



## MrTechAgent (Jul 3, 2019)

Bellmatic


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 Skyliner 6100-8000
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

gshock626 said:


> 1969 Skyliner 6100-8000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is stunning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

With it's new double dome sapphire


----------



## impromptujazz (May 22, 2017)

i removed the bracelet immediately after buying this 5605-7020 years ago. but this summer i dug it out of my misc watch grab bag and can't take the dang thing off my wrist except to take a pic. very happy with this oldie


----------



## bradurani (Jan 9, 2019)

1970 6138-0010 Yachtsman /UFO


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## word140 (Oct 2, 2018)

This was my grandfather's watch that he wore for the last 20 years or so of his life. My dad gave it to me years ago and I didn't bond with it at first, but recently I have really been enjoying wearing it. It helps me feel close to him and I have grown to appreciate the 70's look and the beauty of the dial.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

6319-521 TV dial.
(The crystal is not original)


----------



## goodfishfrancis (Oct 14, 2016)

impromptujazz said:


> i removed the bracelet immediately after buying this 5605-7020 years ago. but this summer i dug it out of my misc watch grab bag and can't take the dang thing off my wrist except to take a pic. very happy with this oldie


I love the case design. Very 44GS-esque 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Racer-X (Jul 21, 2007)

Rakumi said:


> View attachment 15492514
> 
> Dont know if a watch that was discontinued in 2014 counts as vintage (maybe semi vintage) but here it is.


Nice. Do you have the model number?


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6105-8000 from July 1970 on the wrist today.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Bought my first 6139 about a month ago (first vintage watch). I'm hooked now.. 3rd and by far the tidiest turned up today. Fully restored, serviced and running perfectly - unfortunately the bezel isn't a great copy but the rest is great! Have already swapped the strap for a solid link bracelet version as per the other two. Love these things! Pogue next...


----------



## smokyrich (Oct 19, 2020)

Here is my King Seiko KS45-7000


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I thought I shared them but apparently not: some of my vintage Seikos

A239 World Timers from 1979:

























UC2000 "Wrist Computer" from early 80's:

















And modded SKX779 (does 20 years count as vintage though?)


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Two more 70's classics arrived today to add to the collection. Both 7009's. Love the green dial!


----------



## MrTechAgent (Jul 3, 2019)

My 7002 restoration is finally complete after 6 months of part sourcing.

Goal was to make it mechanically perfect and that has been achieved - New crystal, all new seals and a full overhaul by one of the best watchmakers in my Country. The end result was an extremely expensive 7002 job but, also hyper accurate and very easily could be one of the best performing 7002s in the world.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 15544913


Jealous!!!


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

7548-700H from June '78


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I am wearing a vintage green dial Seiko emblem 2409-0030 today before putting it in my growing need-to-service pile. It is 35mm and my wrist is 6.5 inches in circumference.


----------



## impromptujazz (May 22, 2017)

i gotta tighten up that bottom end link


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Seiko 7548-700B from September 1980, on an Uncle Seiko Z199 bracelet. Always partial to a faded pepsi bezel.


----------



## _Keith_ (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi All,

Just after getting my Bell-Matic from November 1966 with the Dolphin Caseback back from Service.



















Richard Askham (TheWatchSpot) The Watch Spot | Wristwatch restoration, servicing and repair once again did a fantastic job, Highly recommend him has a real love for Bells!

The watch was completely stripped, case was cleaned but not polished. Movement fully serviced. The original crystal was polished which makes a huge difference reveling that beautiful unique Diashock dial.

New gaskets were fitted to the caseback and alarm pusher, the crown on these early models uses a different design making it difficult to change the gasket without damaging it.

The date wheel had to be changed due to damage which I believe is a very common problem with Bells. Along with new clips for the alarm bezel, another very common part to break.

I asked Richard to send me the broken parts to have a closer look




























Just a quick video showing it in more detail






Still on the hunt for the original bracelet, if anyone comes across one please send me a PM










I did a more detailed post over on the Bellmatics section [Link]

Some extra pictures [Link]

*EDIT: *
Just after getting an email from Richard Askham about an article he wrote about my watch on his blog! The Watch Spot | Wristwatch restoration, servicing and repair
I cannot begin to thank him enough! The article is fantastic! Learned about some differences like the raised section in the cut-outs for the caseback opener and the date corrector spring I was not aware of.

Extremely grateful to him for taking the time to document the watch in great detail, very fortunate to have someone like him with his experience properly document it for future reference.

Hopefully more of these watches will surface in the future and be shared on the forum!
Thank You,

Keith.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

I've only become interested in vintage watches in the last month or so. Started with a 6139, then another, followed by a third. Then finally got my hands on a 6138-0030 Kakume which was in a terrible state - filthy dirty and not working. Started by trying to open the caseback which was impossible so had to take extreme action and glued a nut on which opened it with ease! Gave it a thorough clean, partially disassembled the movement, replaced a couple of bent parts and it fired into life. Just replaced the glass and it looks amazing!

Still a bit of work to do - re-loom the hands, replace the yellow chrono hand and polish the case. Can't wait to get this thing on!

Look at the condition of the original glass... along with years of gunk build-up!



















Few minor scratches on the dial, but nice and original. Chrono works perfectly and even resets to zero!










Old vs. new










Starting to look great again!










Original bezel back on which I'll most likely be leaving as its not bad condition and adds character showing its age.


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## mvdventura (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

LM


----------



## benoize (Apr 25, 2006)

Here's my recently acquired Seiko weekdater Seikomatic 6218-8971 from the 60's. Love it!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

4402-8000


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Dancing Hands


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Russ1965 said:


>


That has to be the best condition I've ever seen a Super in!


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## corry29 (Mar 29, 2020)

vintage bracelet? ? 
does that count?


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## The Seiko Guy (Oct 4, 2020)

My two favorite vintage Seiko watches: Quartz-Astron 35SQ and 35SQC


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Racer-X said:


> Nice. Do you have the model number?


Sorry it took so long. Snxj89.


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

I think this qualifies as Pulsar is a Seiko subsidiary.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

StephenR said:


> That has to be the best condition I've ever seen a Super in!


Me too.

That's why I jumped at the opportunity to acquire it from a Japanese collector a couple of years ago.


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

A few of the old Quartz in the house.






























Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

The Seiko Guy said:


> My two favorite vintage Seiko watches: Quartz-Astron 35SQ and 35SQC
> 
> View attachment 15553526


Ohhh My.......


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

JDM 6138-0040 "Bullhead" Jan. '76


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Wearing this one today from June 1971









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## brodog49 (Aug 19, 2015)

Russ1965 said:


>


WOW


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

1969 Lord Matic 5606-7000 back on wrist today.


----------



## aritra (Nov 16, 2020)

My 7019-7110


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Bluebirdwatch1 (Nov 9, 2020)

Russ1965 said:


>


Tiffany blue dials >>

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Just an homage for now. Looking for the real deal with a serial number starting with "85" (same as me):


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

7549-7010 Sept. '80


----------



## CasioVibe (May 11, 2013)

H558-500A May 1982



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)

6306-7001 10/78


----------



## panda-R (Jan 23, 2012)

6245-9000 December 1965









Sent from my SM-N975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

7625-8031 Aug. '67


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

1980 vintage 7123 on its original bracelet.























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## devmartin (Nov 27, 2017)

6309-7049









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

This one is almost 30 years old, so vintage is must be then:


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Fitted a new aftermarket bracelet until I can find an OEM replacement which is proving to be very difficult.. Pretty good fit, but not great quality.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

I saw this 4233ZG bracelet on another watch forum and I asked the OP where he got his. I needed the same bracelet to mount my 7002-7039 on. Lo and behold, he had a spare and gave it to me free of charge. I guess I'm on Santa's "Who's Nice" list. 

Here's the aforementioned Seiko neo-vintage 7002-7039 transitional diver on its model-designated 4233ZG "Oyster" bracelet.

A welcome addition to my Seiko bracelets Z199, Y035, and 3308JZ "President".























































Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

14 years must make it vintage.


----------



## tassyrabbit (Jan 17, 2011)

My 1975.


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

F033-5019 March of '78. Deep cleaned, de-oxidized the movement, and new battery, keeping perfect time. Now looking for an oem replacement crystal and shall be done.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

6923-8080 June of 1984























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Funky 3803-7100 Quartz QT from August 1973...










Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

my newest pick up


----------



## Bozzy (May 30, 2016)

My mid-size JDM Seiko 6458-6000 from 1983


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Bozzy said:


> My mid-size JDM Seiko 6458-6000 from 1983
> 
> View attachment 15580368


Well staged photo of a nice little watch.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

7005-8062 from Apr. '72 on OEM Stelux "Coffin Link" bracelet.


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> 7005-8062 from Apr. '72 on OEM Stelux "Coffin Link" bracelet.


Super clean. Beautiful piece.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)

My new vintage SUS quartz, made - 9.1999


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

This one arrived yesterday from Japan.
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Here's my only Bell-Matic. But this 27J 4006-7010 is nicely pimped up....

A classic non-funky "Grammar of Design" case recently fitted with NOS crystal and a wearable original Stelux bracelet:









Custom display caseback:









Of interest, this 4006-7010 was also labeled the Seiko Business Bell in an earlier model. It is also one of the rare models where Seiko experimented with the alarm marker. This has the less common "Swoosh" marker which was to signify an declining alarm sound.

Reference from a recent article regarding this:

BEYOND THE DIAL Seiko Bell-Matic - The Complete Guide

-Brian


----------



## Seneca09 (Nov 29, 2020)

Seiko H558-500A May 1982 JDM


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)

I wouldn't call this "vintage" because it's kind of bland, but it is a Seiko and it's definitely old. Bought this in 1987 as a Christmas gift for my father a few years before he passed. Just sits in the box these days but still looks brand new and wears kind of nice on the old school Speidel twist-o-flex bracelet. Guess I need to wear it for the rest of the day now lol


----------



## oa.design.werke (Dec 5, 2020)

Some awesome watches in this thread. Can't wait to get a few pics of mine together as well


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Terence1025 (Oct 16, 2017)

Vintage Seiko


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

6139-6010


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

1986 6923-8080 with donor movement, dial, and handset from a -8009.
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Punto (Aug 31, 2017)

7019-5100


----------



## Punto (Aug 31, 2017)

6138-0030


----------



## Spiffy (Mar 7, 2013)

KS4502-7001 - Sep 1970 piece


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

4822-8120 circa July '77, same vintage as me.






























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1968 Lord Matic 5606-7030


----------



## gpb1111 (Aug 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

gshock626 said:


> 1968 Lord Matic 5606-7030


The horizontal brushing is sweet!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

ACace1 said:


> The horizontal brushing is sweet!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I'm glad you noticed


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

1995 Pulsar Y960
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

5Y23 circa 1988









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)

6139 7010 on its original bracelet...


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Seiko QT 3803-7010, part of Seiko's first generation of mass-produced quartz watches, following the relatively limited Quartz Astrons. The case design easily competes with its Grand Seiko contemporaries of the time, resembling more of a cut gem than a traditional watch case.


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Just arrived! I honestly don't think it was ever worn seeing as how it dates to 1983 and I can't find much of any wear, heck its pretty much spotlessly clean to boot! Only sign of prior ownership is the tell tale engraving on the clasp.





































Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Wearing the "JPS" to work today?


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

4823-8120 circa July '77.
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Here's an Seiko hand wind that's not easy to find:

Seiko Champion Flying Fish 14082:









I think it came on a beads of rice but the best I could do was a thin Stelux bracelet. I do also think it looks pretty good on a strap:









Best part is not seen when worn:









Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

hi_bri said:


> Here's an Seiko hand wind that's not easy to find:
> 
> Seiko Champion Flying Fish 14082:
> View attachment 15593711
> ...


I've heard of, but never actually seen a Flying Fish... that dial!!


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## gpb1111 (Aug 27, 2010)

1998, vintage?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

StephenR said:


> I've heard of, but never actually seen a Flying Fish... that dial!!


Yes, they are rare and slippery to catch...I believe they were marketed as mid range watches with some water resistance for the more sporty Japanese lifestyle...similar to the vintage hand-wind Alpinists. However, the water resistance was not great so many of these developed stained dials and damaged movements when used for what they were meant for. So only a few exist in very good to excellent shape.

There is only one 14082 caseback but I believe there were 3 dial variations. This textured Starburst one is the most striking. The two others had a more tradition layout with one with lumed hands and a peripheral sector dial.

I have one of the lumed variations but it's due for repair. I'll show it off when my watchmaker finally gets to the project.

-Brian


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Early 80ies Lorus (Seiko Epson subsidiary)









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

Seiko 6119-7183


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Seiko 7548-700B, ROW version from September 1980.


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

SynMike said:


> Seiko 6119-7183


Lovely one Mike! I'm currently waiting on a parts donor (dial and crystal) to arrive for this LM with similar look...sometime in this one's past it took a hellova hit and the busted crystal marred the dial pretty nasty.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

January 1985 Y112-6019









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

My wife's 1981 diver.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

27 Jewels Deluxe


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

King Seiko 5625-7113 is finally back in hand.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> King Seiko 5625-7113 is finally back in hand.
> View attachment 15599547


Very mint condition. Congrats


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

jhdscript said:


> Very mint condition. Congrats


Thanks. It's got minor scratches all around. But it's sharp and unpolished, which is what matters.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

From 1983.

IG: SeikoDutch


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

4822-8110 July 1977
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Unicorn captured:

SBCM015 blue dial 8F32-0350 Landrek:










I don't think they were easy to find back when they were produced (2000-2001) but now they are almost never seen.

Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Aha. Here we go with mine!












































Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## chillwill120 (Apr 18, 2014)

Birth Year 7548


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

9521-6020 October 1982
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

6138-0020 Tokei Zara









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 15603660


She's a Beaut!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

ACace1 said:


> She's a Beaut!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Thanks! 🙏


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Just got it. A 1971 5606 7190 LM. All cleaned up.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

1971 5606 7190 LM. All cleaned up on a new strap. A poor man's King Seiko.


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

August 1990 H601-802A delivered today. I'm quite pleased, especially with how clear the crystal is, like its not there at all in most lighting.






































Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> King Seiko 5625-7113 is finally back in hand.
> View attachment 15599547


Its little brother.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

Have an SKX013 and SPB149 that get the majority of the wrist time but this guy is always a refreshing change-up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Nov 1979, I am the second owner


----------



## socolinsky (May 8, 2015)

gshock626 said:


> 1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


Such a lovely piece!!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Red square Sunday on this vintage 6309 Diver from January 1981










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

6139-8050


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Just arrived. 1971 Seiko 7005-8000. Just cleaned up the case. Waiting for the original bracelet to arrive.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

SEIKO 7A38-7080 CHRONO PVD - 
The first chronograph in the world with analog display and day date complication year 1984


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Regatta today


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

King Seiko 5625-7113. Tried to get a dial closeup this time, though limited by the lack of a dedicated macro setup.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## flymore (Mar 8, 2016)

My Seiko Chronograph from the 80's


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

Seiko 5, 6309-8350, Made in May 1980


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## MrZeke (Apr 18, 2018)

Lord matic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Greek (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

My Christmas present to myself was not the watch but the XAB 271 bracelet for the GS Special 6155-8000 (aka Baby V.F.A.):










It was a bit short so I needed to add a bracelet extender. But beggars can't be choosers in these cases. Also have a custom display caseback but the threads aren't a complete match so will try to look for another:









Wrist shot:









Have most of the accessories now:









Happy new year to all...

-Brian


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Nagano Submariner circa 1978


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

1983


----------



## tikos79 (Jan 2, 2021)

6139-6000 from February 1970


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Seiko 7005-8000 on bracelet.


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

This guy is looking good on the Forstner JB Champion re-issue.


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)

"Diver" Chrono


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

State of part of the vintage collection. Happy collecting 2021!!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Neo-vintage slim-cased Turtle 6309-7290










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Jeffie007 said:


> State of part of the vintage collection. Happy collecting 2021!!
> View attachment 15633141
> View attachment 15633142
> View attachment 15633144
> ...


Love the case on that 8305. Nice slim bezel and lugs. Clean and elegant design.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Linen dial LM Special 25j


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

The fit and finish on vintage Seiko's is marvelous.
This is my wife's 1983 diver.














S
She is by by no means a WIS but loves the many compliments this watch gets!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Awaiting arrival of stainless steel Oyster bracelet; tonight on Z22 strap.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

1964 Release:


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Just arrived a NOS 1968 skyliner on bracelet. The dial has some aging but the case, crystal and bracelet are perfect. Love the design of this generation of liner.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

Jeffie007 said:


> Just arrived a NOS 1968 skyliner on bracelet. The dial has some aging but the case, crystal and bracelet are perfect. Love the design of this generation of liner.
> View attachment 15636997
> View attachment 15636998
> View attachment 15637000
> ...


Amazing! Well done!


----------



## cagatay1903 (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## tempusfugit123 (Jan 3, 2021)

Here's a pic of the Seiko my Father gave me. My love of watches started in 1971 when this watch was my my "security blanket" with my refusing to go to bed until my father had strapped this watch around my 3-4 year old ankle! lol
Fast forward 45 years and I get way into watches, and he gave it to me as a gift. I wear it daily after having the insides rebuilt (even though it functioned fine, I wanted it all perfect inside to I could wear it with confidence) and got a replacement bracelet to wear to preserve the original.
If this had a gold dial, it would be a true "Pogue" in EVERY aspect. Also one of the very first made being made in Feb 1971. First numbers are 1,2.
I was happy enough to get the watch as a gift from my father but was extra surprised it had a little extra going on about it.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)

7A28 7120 "RAF 1"


----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)

gshock626 said:


> 1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


Great pics! Beautiful linen dial. Nice strap choice too


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

First week of 2021 in the books and this one has gotten the majority of wrist time. First on leather Zulu, briefly on battered & faded NATO, then Z22 rubber/"feels like plastic", and finally the $59 bargain Uncle Seiko "Factory Defect" Oyster bracelet. Other vintage and modern Seiko remain in the watch box along with Damasko DA46, Longines Legend Diver, Carl F. Bucherer, and Rolex Oyster Perpetual 39mm White Dial. I'm favoring this by binge wearing it for I honestly never know how long.


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1972 Lord Matic 5606-7191


----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Greek (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## tikander (Oct 19, 2020)

Hi there, new here. Decided to treat myself with a little 23 jewel Christmas present on the 23rd, arrived a few days ago...

1974 Seiko Lordmatic


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

autofiend said:


> Great pics! Beautiful linen dial. Nice strap choice too


Appreciate it!


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6119-8140 from Feb. 1968 on original "5 Sports"bracelet.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

1979 Seiko King Quartz 5856-5000 with blue "snowflake" dial. One of Seiko's most accurate single-quartz modules, this one has the rare ability to make +/- one second adjustments via the crown.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Just got it back from the watch maker. +1 second a day, 244 amplitude and 0 beat error.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1968 Lord Matic 5606-703


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Been out of action for a while, but now with a new stem and domed sapphire crystal (but still a wonky crown!):


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Wearing this one today. 1979, the best year


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

tro_jan said:


> Neo-vintage slim-cased Turtle 6309-7290
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never seen one of these before - very nice!


----------



## A320 (May 25, 2019)

mougino said:


> Wearing this one today. 1979, the best year


Such a cool watch for 1979.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

jlatassa said:


> I've never seen one of these before - very nice!


Thanks. This was part of the 2nd generation 6309 Divers sporting the slim case.

The other 2 were the Pepsi (-729A) and the very rare orange dial (-729B).

Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Another neo-vintage slim-cased 6309-729A Pepsi










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

picked this up from @tinpusher recently as a project and I'm super excited about it. 6106-6059 from 1969. Obviously needs a new crystal, and I have a new stem assembly inbound. Otherwise it runs great, and I love it!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Silverwave w/ "Jubilee" strap


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Watch19 said:


> Silverwave w/ "Jubilee" strap
> View attachment 15650665


Love that "jubilee" strap you have on the watch


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The rarest of all Seiko 6309 Divers: the orange, slim-cased 6309-729B Diver.

This specimen is from May 1982.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Karthan7 (Mar 25, 2020)

Sportsman Sea Horse























Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

Big wave day.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

This arrived today. Seiko 6309-729A diver on Y035 bracelet. April 1985










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## somerandodude (Dec 10, 2013)

Just got this. Looks all original (except the bracelet) to my untrained eye. Anyone see anything suspect?


----------



## Flopi81 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi. Today a got my hands on this beauty, a KS 5626-8011. I'm just amazed by it's quality.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyweather (Sep 12, 2013)

Seikomatic 6246-9000 "Pre-62GS" on a Camille Fournet blue croc strap.


----------



## zephyrj (Dec 24, 2020)

Those speedtimers are kinda ugly but into it... Might need to hunt one down


----------



## Sergeant Major (Dec 13, 2019)

1970, never wore it. I am shocked the boxes survived.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

KS with a gradient dial


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Seiko QT 3803-7010 again, this time on its original XJB 110 bracelet. I had been on the lookout for this bracelet for awhile, and finally managed to snag one from a Yahoo! Japan auction. Quite a radical-looking link design, and plays nicely off of the gem-like casework on this QT.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Regatta


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

6309 JDM Diver from Jan 1981










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

May '73


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

My "new" Seiko 6105-8009 Proof Daini from '68


----------



## smokyrich (Oct 19, 2020)

Here are my two 4520-8000s


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Second time owning this King Seiko 5246-6030 VANAC....










My first had a scratched up faceted crystal. Finding a NOS crystal for this acquisition has helped. The crystal has a smoke grey tint so it's not always the easiest to read.

I also believe this was the only King Seiko model (along with it's green dialed brother) that used jewels on the hour marks. Since it was only produced for a year it's not easy to find.

So this time around, I've decided to keep it.

-Brian


----------



## bradurani (Jan 9, 2019)

My all original '73 Pogue no mark


----------



## johnying (Dec 16, 2019)

I remember spending months looking at vintage Seiko's and bought quite a few. 

The issue with looking for pogues is so many reconstructed ones with different parts. Some are easy tells e.g dial but some you have to spend some time on. Also consistently pricey e.g hard to bag a good deal 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## CubsWin27 (Apr 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CubsWin27 (Apr 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron O. (Oct 2, 2020)

love the look of these. the J14070 is a favorite


----------



## Calefornia (Feb 3, 2019)

My new-to-me as of yesterday 6138-8000! Absolutely blown away with it


----------



## benhoug (Nov 6, 2020)

My 6105-8000. My Father-In-Law bought it at the PX when he was stationed in Vietnam. He gave it to me last year. It still runs amazingly - especially for a 50+ year old diver.


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Calefornia said:


> View attachment 15673257
> 
> 
> My new-to-me as of yesterday 6138-8000! Absolutely blown away with it


Congratulations. Great looking watch.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

benhoug said:


> View attachment 15673376
> View attachment 15673376
> 
> My 6105-8000. My Father-In-Law bought it at the PX when he was stationed in Vietnam. He gave it to me last year. It still runs amazingly - especially for a 50+ year old diver.


That is really cool and even more so because he gave it to you.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeEgg (Nov 9, 2015)

johnying said:


> I remember spending months looking at vintage Seiko's and bought quite a few.
> 
> The issue with looking for pogues is so many reconstructed ones with different parts. Some are easy tells e.g dial but some you have to spend some time on. Also consistently pricey e.g hard to bag a good deal
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Tell me about it. It's not just Pogues, 613x in general are a nightmare. There's a reason so many are frankened. Parts availability is non existant, the movement is frighteningly complex, almost nobody can work on them without breaking them more, and we're dealing with 50 year old worn out parts now with no modern reproductions. Mine has been a relentless pain in the backside and hasn't ever worked properly at all in the 6 or 7 years I've had it. That they've become popular is only of further annoyance since it's driven prices through the roof.

All of that is made even more fustrating for me, because they have always been my favourite watches. It was the watch that got me hooked. There's just something about the designs of them. Not even specifc models, but the majority of the 613x range just has this look to it. I don't know how to describe it, but it's just right. It's very of its time, but in the best possible way, and something we'll probably not see again. The fact that it was such an early automatic chronograph, and an advanced, clever design, all while technically being a Seiko 5 just adds to its cool factor. They couldn't even make it today.

They're like the Datsun 240Z of watches. Made for exactly the same time span, really nice looking, affordable (at the time) and great performance. Icons of 1970s Japanese technology and style, yet try finding one today that's original and not many times more than what they were 10 years ago. Good luck...


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## cagatay1903 (Feb 4, 2015)

1977


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

KS 5625-7041 1974










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

From 1966 plastic domed and marked "Water Proof" on case back, the Sportsmatic


----------



## CubsWin27 (Apr 15, 2019)

6139-7030 from 1972










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## belia (Sep 14, 2015)

BrooklineWatch said:


> Apologies if there is a thread for this already, but I did a search and couldn't find one. Also, I wonder if this post belongs more in the vintage forum. But anyway...
> 
> I am starting to get interested in vintage Seikos. I know there are a lot of vintage Seiko diver fans and posts out there, but I am also interested in all the other great vintage Seikos out there. The stuff from the 70s has a really funky and fun look to me, for example.
> 
> So I was hoping people had some pics to share on this forum!


Wearing this guy today. He's a survivor. A couple of years ago I sent him to Spencer Klein who got him mechanically perfect. I'm not a fan of polishing watches, so he's got all of his accumulated battle scars intact.


----------



## sdedalus83 (Dec 16, 2012)

This one looked like a lost cause when I got it - covered in black oxide, yellowed nearly opaque crystal with a big slump. It ran, though, and when I pulled the movement to clean out the case the hands and dial looked good. I sent it off to Seiko in NJ for a service and crystal and it's been going strong for 10 years.


----------



## KPR (Nov 2, 2011)

1974 seiko lord matic special, 5216-7080


----------



## shayanwa (Feb 2, 2015)

CubsWin27 said:


> 6139-7030 from 1972
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome watch, I love it. It's held up very well for being almost 50 years old!


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## devmartin (Nov 27, 2017)

VincentG said:


> View attachment 15680209
> View attachment 15680213


Nice olongapos bracelet very fitting for a vintage seiko.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SQ Diver from 1980s this rainy Saturday morning










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

I was commenting in another thread about 6139s and that motivated me to wear mine.
What's interesting is that only from certain angles do the crystal scratches show up, under most light conditions the crystal appears perfect. For me I like the scratches and nicks, it showed it was worn regularly.
From Feb. 1973


----------



## CubsWin27 (Apr 15, 2019)

1976 6139-6002 blue dial










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

There was a thread in the public forum about teal dials but I'll post this lesser appreciated Seiko Actus SS 6306-7010 here:


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## VoyTirando (Jan 26, 2019)

Wearing this today. Love this one. 1970 4006-6010. The alarm is a persistent little howler. The inner rotating bezel is my favorite detail. Hard to tell from these pics, but the dial and etc are immaculate on this. Had it serviced a year ago and it gets more wrist time than any other watch, a subtle beauty.


----------



## michaelfirn (Jan 17, 2021)

1968 Seiko 5 / 5126-8050


----------



## CubsWin27 (Apr 15, 2019)

1977 6139-6002 yellow dial










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

6139-8050


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

I finally found a Pepsi transitional 7002-7039 diver.

Now my black and Pepsi 7002-7039 pair is complete. Both are on their model-designated 4233ZG oyster bracelet.



















Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I have been wearing a 1971 (or 1981?) "boys size" Seiko 2201-6010 a lot lately. It is running around +3 seconds per day on my wrist.


----------



## depwnz (Apr 14, 2016)

Found a full set of a 90s Credor 4s79! The 18kt gold bezel is a lil bit scratchy (which adds to the look imo) but the whole thing is mint. 
This ref totally makes the "gold watch" funkier and easier to wear for someone in the early 30s. Will replace the original croc band with some nice one-leather nato to dress it down even further.


----------



## JadeMonkey (Feb 5, 2021)

depwnz said:


> Found a full set of a 90s Credor 4s79! The 18kt gold bezel is a lil bit scratchy (which adds to the look imo) but the whole thing is mint.
> This ref totally makes the "gold watch" funkier and easier to wear for someone in the early 30s. Will replace the original croc band with some nice one-leather nato to dress it down even further.


That is a great ref that I haven't seen before and I love it on the green croc band. I'm sure the nato will fit it nicely as well but the green / gold is out there just far enough to be super cool.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Been a hot minute since hitting up this thread. Wearing the King Seiko 5625-7113 from 1974. Can't go wrong with a black croc leather strap.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Neo-vintage

Finally found a Pepsi 7002-7039 "transitional" 200m diver. The model-designated 4233ZG oyster bracelet that came with it also made the hunt much more rewarding.










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

6309-7290, 6309-729A & 6309-729B.


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

6105-8000 from March 1968









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## benhoug (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


----------



## PhysicsIsHard (Oct 10, 2020)

I just ordered one yesterday. Let us see if you find a cool croc strap for it.

View attachment 15691899

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Wearing the Seiko 7548-700B today. This nicely faded ROW (rest-of-world)/non-JDM example was produced in September 1980. It is currently attached to an Uncle Seiko Z199 bracelet. I much prefer this bracelet design over the standard SKX style bracelet, particularly the all brushed nature and the simpler endlink design.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

50 years old this month


----------



## Jericho.dedios (Mar 3, 2020)

What would be your tip for a beginner vintage collector like me? Im too scared to try cos I might get a frankenstein one


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1972 King Seiko 5626-7040


----------



## ewand (May 26, 2015)

I bought a 7a38-7029 "Royal Oak" at an auction a few years back, and sold it to a mate for what it cost me - but I regretted it even at the time, as I liked the size and look of it. So I added it to the long list of "things to keep an eye out for".

Bought this one off the 'bay the other day and it's rather splendid.










(it looks a bit like the lower right lug has been rounded off but it's just lighting)









It's a pity the new one cost me >2.5x what I sold the last one for, but such is life


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6306-7001 Feb. '78


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Minor update on my 6106-6059. Currently on my buddy @wristsushii's bench for a new crystal and cleaning.

Before:









Now:
















Amazing what a fresh crystal does, so excited to get this back!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)

Jumbo petrol


----------



## somerandodude (Dec 10, 2013)

Jericho.dedios said:


> What would be your tip for a beginner vintage collector like me? Im too scared to try cos I might get a frankenstein one


Focus on one model you're interested in and learn everything you can about them. For the more popular vintage pieces like 6139s there are several resources on the web for learning to identify franken and aftermarket watches. You could also make a post here or elsewhere asking for second opinions. These days places like ebay have about one good watch per 50 garbage pieces. The good ones are usually poorly photographed with little description by some guy who's just trying to get rid of his old watch.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## wysanz (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## CubsWin27 (Apr 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

Wife's new nato on vintage diver.


----------



## JusteRand (Jan 11, 2021)

5625-7041









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

why are you posting this in here?


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

6309 7049 from October 87


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A 40-year old 7548-700C high torque quartz diver.










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

Almost NOS


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Lord Matic 5606-7000 from 1969.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## VoyTirando (Jan 26, 2019)

Wallyg said:


> Wife's new nato on vintage diver.
> View attachment 15712647



















Here's the 1977 auto 2205 I found for my wife and had serviced, seller included that original, NOS Tropic Sport, too. Wife wears it all the time, loves that it's indestructible and waterproof. I check the crown every once in a while for tightness, and every so often have to adjust the time. I truly, truly wish there was a larger version of this for my own 7" wrist....

edited to add a shot of the fantastic beveling.


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## VoyTirando (Jan 26, 2019)

Seikonut1967 said:


> View attachment 15714990


That is a fantastic watch. Good look with the tattoos. I'd have to wrap my watches around my calves to get the same effect.


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

VoyTirando said:


> That is a fantastic watch. Good look with the tattoos. I'd have to wrap my watches around my calves to get the same effect.


I'm about 75% covered so far. Still a few bits to finish but I'm getting there ?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1968 Lord Matic 5606-7030


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Seikonut1967 said:


> View attachment 15714990


I like the thinner bezel on this.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Here's the alpha dog of vintage quartz from 1980:

Seiko Superior 9481-5000:









These watches were not meant to be resold since I've gone through two of these and each time the custom cutdown bracelet was too small. Fortunately this one fits with extra room. Superior signed clasp:









Nicely built thin thermocompensated Twin Quartz movement accurate to +/- 5 Seconds Per Year:









I believe this caliber along with the 9681/2 and 9980/3 were the only ones to reach 5 SPY. It look about 40 more years for Citizen to get the accuracy on Cal. 0100 to 1 SPY. So these Seiko Superiors hold their own despite their age.

Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

hi_bri said:


> Here's the alpha dog of vintage quartz from 1980:
> 
> Seiko Superior 9481-5000:
> View attachment 15716949
> ...


Superb Superior!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## VoyTirando (Jan 26, 2019)

StephenR said:


> I like the thinner bezel on this.


Plus one. The thinner bezel renders it elegant as well as robust. Very jealous of this one.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1965 Grand Seiko "second" 5722-9990


----------



## Dodgydruid (Jul 15, 2019)

Something older... something newer...










The Seiko is a bit of a freaky franken in its a 7S26-1054 shoved into a 7009-5350 case by our bestest chums in India, has an absolutely stonking good timegrapher readout with a .1 BE and very lively amplitude... paid £12 for the bugger so I ain't complaining and paid a touch more for the 5M42 Kinetic so been quite a good Seiko couple weeks. The Seiko is on a Okean "boilerplate" bracelet which I think suits it superbly


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

Here's my Seiko 6119-8080 from 1979. I thought I'd lost it decades ago until it turned up amongst random stuff at my brothers house. I've had it restored as best I can, but it needs a new dial/hands.
Runs beautifully after all this time and I'll keep looking for a replacement dial.
Here's a before and after photo...


----------



## Dodgydruid (Jul 15, 2019)

Contact Mike via Youtube channel My Retro Watches his channel, Mike is an absolute Seiko guru especially the old 5's and he would likely be able to help you find dial and hands.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko Superior Twin Quartz from 1979

Calibre 9983 rated at that time to ±5 sec/year










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

Dodgydruid said:


> Contact Mike via Youtube channel My Retro Watches his channel, Mike is an absolute Seiko guru especially the old 5's and he would likely be able to help you find dial and hands.


Thanks Druid! I will contact Mike!
Cheers!


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

A 1984, I picked this up recently on eBay. In very good condition and came with original strap. The strap is clean but stiff and will be replaced. I had new seals, battery installed and pressure tested.
To be a gift for wife's upcoming birthday.


----------



## magnoliacorner (Apr 17, 2017)

The early history of modern Seiko.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## cartiersantos (May 26, 2017)

Hello ! My Seiko Tank from 1979 ? 1989 ? need your help on a dedicated thread here on the Seiko section...


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

MDT IT said:


>


I remember those displayed new in the shops. I was a teenager and digital was king in my world so I went with this beauty.


----------



## tx6309 (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## waltera98 (Jan 4, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

This beauty turned 4-0 last January: 7548-700B on Seiko Z199 bracelet










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

6217 8001 62mas


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Just picked up this 1967 5106-8010, complete with original bracelet. It's in incredible shape for a fifty-five year old watch.


----------



## CGFF (Feb 9, 2021)

Within in a few weeks The big 40,


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Just picked up this 1967 5106-8010, complete with original bracelet. It's in incredible shape for a fifty-five year old watch.
> 
> View attachment 15728836


Beautiful. I'm the same vintage. It's actually 53 not 55 years old. Possibly 54 depending on the month. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

EPK said:


> Beautiful. I'm the same vintage. It's actually 53 not 55 years old. Possibly 54 depending on the month.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Paging Captain Pedant... Captain Pedant to the white courtesy phone.
I was using a round number (I stated in the post that the watch is from 1967) but thanks for the compliment nonetheless. For a watch that's *roughly* half a century old, it's in remarkable shape.


----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)

Made in 1987 found in outstanding condition!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A 40-year old JDM Diver 7548-7000 with serial same as my birth month and year










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 15735653


Gorgeous.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Gorgeous.


🙏


----------



## JeremiahAlc (Feb 19, 2021)

Tinkering with my 6138-8020


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## ZuluWarrior (Jan 19, 2019)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 15735653


Damn. Great Condition. 😍


----------



## NL-NO (Feb 16, 2016)

'79 KQ 9923-7020, near NOS
'72 LM Special 5206-6050, not org. bracelet


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## O . (May 13, 2020)

My first 6105. Loving this case.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

My dark navy blue dial Seiko SilverWave 6306-8000 reminding me that Monday is one day.


----------



## VoyTirando (Jan 26, 2019)

waltera98 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well. Well, well. I think the word I'm looking for is, "Damn." Wow what a box full. Having recently sold my excellent, serviced 70s 6309 diver, all I can feel is regret and jealousy . I imagine it won't be long before I begin hunting for another. Your collection inspires me.


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)

Double bulls


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1962 King Seiko "First" J14102E


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A rarely-seen Pepsi variant of the 200m transitional 7002-7039 diver and a proper, model-designated 4233ZG oyster bracelet.










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

7549-7010


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko 6458-6000 from May 1983, on its original GL13A strap, hang tag, manual, and box.

This was only sold in Japan (JDM) and the hang tag indicates this was priced at ¥35,000 during the early 80s, when quartz was lording it over in Japan and the rest of the world.



















Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## SMB72 (Apr 19, 2020)

Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

SMB72 said:


> Lord Marvel 5740-8000
> View attachment 15745097


Hard to beat a good linen dial and love those Arabics. Great piece!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

One of my absolute favorites. If anyone can point me to an original black bracelet for this I'd be interested.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko JDM 7548 Diver from 1981










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Presenting my Grand Seiko 6146-8000, produced in October of 1968. Probably my favourite out of all the Grand Seiko designs; it's a toss-up between this and the unobtanium Grand Seiko 618x VFA models. Actually got this 61GS later last year, but it's been away for awhile in the service queue, finally arriving a few days ago.


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

August 84 6309 7040 short text.


----------



## PhysicsIsHard (Oct 10, 2020)

The latest in my







collection.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

JDM quartz diver 7548-700C from January 1981, putting the sun in Sunday










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

6139 year 1973 mark 3 and other passion..


----------



## soundfanz (Apr 15, 2012)

Seiko 7545-8010. A child of the 70's.


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Each of these is all original... Except for that NATO on the Willard of course. But I do have it's original waffle strap 👍


----------



## Tairese7 (Feb 5, 2015)

4622-8000, snowflake textured dial on a budget. Recent acquisition, but I'm pretty sure the crystal has been replaced. Oh well...


----------



## myltz400 (Feb 7, 2008)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)

Pogue, Feb 1976


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## edmurrow (Jan 13, 2021)

Seiko 5 6119-5400 - first day wearing it after scoring an original strap


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

sorry


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Some of my collection


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

JDM quartz diver 7548-700B, on OEM Z199 bracelet, manufactured 40 years ago.



















Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Luftwaffel (Feb 11, 2020)

Mint seiko pre arnie from 1984









Sent fra min CLT-L29 via Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

"Summer of Love" Aug. 1967


----------



## jaegodylan (May 3, 2020)




----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Always trying to find a better version of the King Seiko "Blocky"....

Here's my latest 5625-7000:










Got a vintage sized croc strap and the buckle to finish off the look:









-Brian


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb (Oct 2, 2018)

hi_bri said:


> Well Thomas climbed the peak last year so I figured I needed to make the expedition too....
> 
> All four summits of the 8F56 Titanium Alpinist:
> 
> ...


Beautiful collection!


----------



## Obi-wan-mtb (Oct 2, 2018)

jaegodylan said:


> View attachment 15761645


Nice!


----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)

6206-8050, Dec. '66


----------



## Fisco (Mar 13, 2021)

My 6206-8990 from August 1964.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

1985


----------



## Fisco (Mar 13, 2021)

1961 Seiko Sportsman J14083


----------



## Fisco (Mar 13, 2021)

66-9990 from 1961


----------



## Fisco (Mar 13, 2021)

7564-8000 Type II Quartz from 1978


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

hi_bri said:


> Always trying to find a better version of the King Seiko "Blocky"....
> 
> Here's my latest 5625-7000:
> 
> ...


Love the "Blocky!" I've been looking for one with a cleaner dial for a few years, but almost all of them have the staining around the edges. I was wearing my reference just like yours when I got married, but I never wear since I just see the stained dial when I look at it. I would love to find someone who does _good _dial restorations and get it redone and relumed. Have you seen the hidden lume on the outside of the indices that's charged by the reflection of the rehaut? What a cool detail!

Love these pieces!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

KS 5626-7040 from '72


----------



## neutrino (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## Jtphoto (Mar 27, 2014)

Sport 100 1986ish. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

jamaha said:


> Love the "Blocky!" I've been looking for one with a cleaner dial for a few years, but almost all of them have the staining around the edges. I was wearing my reference just like yours when I got married, but I never wear since I just see the stained dial when I look at it. I would love to find someone who does _good _dial restorations and get it redone and relumed. Have you seen the hidden lume on the outside of the indices that's charged by the reflection of the rehaut? What a cool detail!
> 
> Love these pieces!


There's a lot of subtle details on the Blocky dial and this version does have the right balance of restrained funkiness unlike the VANAC series.

While there are nice dial versions out there, they come at a high price so I've been patient and waiting for a while to find the right opportunity on Yahoo Japan. Mine runs fine but will eventually need service and I needed to get a replacement medallion as well.... but the dial (and in particular, the pristine hands) was worth the price of admission.

-Brian


----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

King Seiko 4502-7000


----------



## Jtphoto (Mar 27, 2014)

Better image. 1986 Sport 100









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1965 Grand Seiko 5722-9990


----------



## Pbmatt (Nov 3, 2011)

1968 6105-8000 Proof Proof









This is my favorite vintage Seiko diver. It took years to find this one. I've owned the 6309 and many 7002s. My beater is an skx. I owned a beat captain Willard as well and like it but don't care as much for the asymmetrical case. This one is a keeper for me.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

5606-7270 Dec 1972


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Just cleaned up the case and put a new band on it. Crystal has spider web cracks on the inside of the plexiglass. So I ordered a replacement. Runs at + 10 seconds a day.


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## EN-ES (Mar 18, 2021)

My 6217-8001


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Very excited proud new owner of these two beauties as of today

6139-7100 From November 1976 
6139-7100 From October 1977


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Good timing, wearing one of mine today. 6309-7040


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


----------



## prodigy75 (Mar 20, 2021)

Hi, could u help me to find the year production of this watch ? thanks for your help.


----------



## prodigy75 (Mar 20, 2021)

Which production year ? thanks to you



Seikosha-Tom said:


> Seiko QT 3803-7010, part of Seiko's first generation of mass-produced quartz watches, following the relatively limited Quartz Astrons. The case design easily competes with its Grand Seiko contemporaries of the time, resembling more of a cut gem than a traditional watch case.
> View attachment 15588725
> 
> View attachment 15588726
> ...





Seikosha-Tom said:


> Seiko QT 3803-7010, part of Seiko's first generation of mass-produced quartz watches, following the relatively limited Quartz Astrons. The case design easily competes with its Grand Seiko contemporaries of the time, resembling more of a cut gem than a traditional watch case.
> View attachment 15588725
> 
> View attachment 15588726
> ...


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

prodigy75 said:


> Hi, could u help me to find the year production of this watch ? thanks for your help.
> 
> View attachment 15777194
> View attachment 15777195


Well the first 2 digits of the serial number on that watch you've posted look to be either 20 or 2D (hard for me to tell exactly). So that points to a production date for this specific watch of October 1972 or December 1972.



prodigy75 said:


> Which production year ? thanks to you


Mine was made in February 1973.


----------



## prodigy75 (Mar 20, 2021)

Hi, this is 20. I could buy this watch for 200euros. Is it a good price ? thanks Was born in 1972 and need a watch from this year



Seikosha-Tom said:


> Well the first 2 digits of the serial number on that watch you've posted look to be either 20 or 2D (hard for me to tell exactly). So that points to a production date for this specific watch of October 1972 or December 1972.
> 
> Mine was made in February 1973.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

prodigy75 said:


> Hi, this is 20. I could buy this watch for 200euros. Is it a good price ? thanks Was born in 1972 and need a watch from this year


Price would be okay if it were original. I THINK the dial and handset is from another Seiko. I'm pretty sure the 3803-7010 only came with a silver dial. So I'd be hesitant to purchase that specific watch.


----------



## prodigy75 (Mar 20, 2021)

Thanks hard to find real info.



Seikosha-Tom said:


> Price would be okay if it were original. I THINK the dial and handset is from another Seiko. I'm pretty sure the 3803-7010 only came with a silver dial. So I'd be hesitant to purchase that specific watch.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

prodigy75 said:


> Hi, this is 20. I could buy this watch for 200euros. Is it a good price ? thanks Was born in 1972 and need a watch from this year


The Lord Matic I posted above is from Dec 72, it is a 5606-7270 and hacks/handwinds and has incredible detailing. Lot's of nice examples out there for a reasonable price, ie $200-350, they can have date change "issues" so make sure they are functioning well. It would be fairly easy to find a KS from 1972 for a bit less than double that amount. 1972 is a good era with reasonable values until you look at dive watches.


----------



## SeikoBoris (Jun 12, 2017)

My 7C43 from 1986


----------



## custodes (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Absolutely timeless...(no pun intended)


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## prodigy75 (Mar 20, 2021)

Hey what's your best adress to find vintage Seiko ? Not Ebay with crazy prices. Must find a 1972 watch. Thanks for help.


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

prodigy75 said:


> Hey what's your best adress to find vintage Seiko ? Not Ebay with crazy prices. Must find a 1972 watch. Thanks for help.


I really like Yahoo Japan Auctions.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

prodigy75 said:


> Hey what's your best adress to find vintage Seiko ? Not Ebay with crazy prices. Must find a 1972 watch. Thanks for help.


I have a 7005-7010 from March '72 on Ebay currently (EU).


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

ACace1 said:


> prodigy75 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey what's your best adress to find vintage Seiko ? Not Ebay with crazy prices. Must find a 1972 watch. Thanks for help.
> ...


I second that. Yahoo! JAPAN Auctions and Mercari Japan via proxy buying services have been great sources of vintage Seikos. I will also suggest Antique Watch Bar. You cannot search by year there but every listing has the production year. Best of all, most listings show timing and movement photos.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

My new like-new Time-Sonar. Love the neon-red second hand!


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Niko said:


> My new like-new Time-Sonar. Love the neon-red second hand!
> 
> View attachment 15783762


Tight!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

6139-8050


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Latest addition to the collection - 6139-7100 From October 1977. Actually bought (x2) from the same seller at the same time both in similar condition. Wasn't a particular fan of this model but they're certainly unique and growing on me after day 1 of wearing one.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)

cheers


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Jan 1970


----------



## ewand (May 26, 2015)

Here's something you don't see every day - and it usally lives in the bottom box of my safe, so I don't either. A September 1961 Seikomatic "Blue Yacht" - only made for about a year, and one of only 2 Seiko watches I've seen with this swirl brushed dial. What a lovely little thing


----------



## prodigy75 (Mar 20, 2021)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> I second that. Yahoo! JAPAN Auctions and Mercari Japan via proxy buying services have been great sources of vintage Seikos. I will also suggest Antique Watch Bar. You cannot search by year there but every listing has the production year. Best of all, most listings show timing and movement photos.


Thanks Great site ANTIQUE WATCH BAR - did u buy already to this guy ? thanks again


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1968 Lord Matic 5606-7030


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SQ Diver 7548-7009 from 1984
The grandaddy of your 7002, SKX, and 5KX pieces.










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

prodigy75 said:


> Hey what's your best adress to find vintage Seiko ? Not Ebay with crazy prices. Must find a 1972 watch. Thanks for help.


I've purchased my birth year Seiko from eBay seller *siamdao* he has interesting vintage watches not too pricey. He has several models from 1972 e.g. Vintage Seiko Actus 21 Jewels Automatic 7019 7080 Kanji April 1972 36mm | eBay


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

What a week! First i got the like-new black dial Time-Sonar. And today a "NOS" grey dial. Happy guy


----------



## prodigy75 (Mar 20, 2021)

Day order my watch







from 1972


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

mougino said:


> I've purchased my birth year Seiko from eBay seller *siamdao* he has interesting vintage watches not too pricey. He has several models from 1972 e.g. Vintage Seiko Actus 21 Jewels Automatic 7019 7080 Kanji April 1972 36mm | eBay


I too have got a few very nice and rare pieces from siamdao, and at extremely fair pricing.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

I just put this back in rotation


----------



## prodigy75 (Mar 20, 2021)

ACace1 said:


> I too have got a few very nice and rare pieces from siamdao, and at extremely fair pricing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Nice watch  great infos for ebay seller thanks but I just purchased the watch I just posted. I paid 220 euros with postage.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Not mine, but too nice not to share..............


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

1974 5216 two toned, faceted crystal...
montage 5216 BlackCat by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TTTomas (Mar 16, 2017)

gshock626 said:


> 1968 Lord Matic 5606-7030


I can't help but notice that you have very nice straps on your very nice pieces. 
Where do you get them? (The straps, that is.)


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Nice shot. As analog as can be.
Wonder how many of the younger folks here can identify the symbol on the camera top plate right below "MADE IN JAPAN"?


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Watch19 said:


> Nice shot. As analog as can be.
> Wonder how many of the younger folks here can identify the symbol on the camera top plate right below "MADE IN JAPAN"?


You might be surprised, the film plane indicator is still used on a lot of current camera.

What's funny in general is that when I read 'younger folks' I think of myself... then remember that I'm 40 now...


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Underappreciated Seiko Type II Quartz 4623-8000 with 3-facet crystal and original bracelet:










Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Watch19 said:


> Nice shot. As analog as can be.
> Wonder how many of the younger folks here can identify the symbol on the camera top plate right below "MADE IN JAPAN"?


Thanks!
I guess many don't know. Not that the symbol on this camera would ever be very useful, with it's fixed focus 26mm swing lens. I love the camera! It invites you to play with your 'artistic' ideas


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

My latest... a near mint Speed-Timer (7017-6040)


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

kwcross said:


> My latest... a near mint Speed-Timer (7017-6040)
> 
> View attachment 15792790
> 
> ...


Wow!!!


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

kwcross said:


> My latest... a near mint Speed-Timer (7017-6040)
> 
> View attachment 15792790
> 
> ...


Amazing example. Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DGI82 (Jul 21, 2017)

b3nji23 said:


> something different from the usual divers... my only vintage Seiko :-d


 WOw!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks! This one is a Radstock Vintage strap from WatchGecko.

The suede one from a few posts above on the Skyliner is a suede strap from Fluco that I got from holbensfinewatchbands.



TTTomas said:


> I can't help but notice that you have very nice straps on your very nice pieces.
> Where do you get them? (The straps, that is.)


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

I always wondered what this would look like on a BoR...


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Time Seller said:


> I always wondered what this would look like on a BOR...
> View attachment 15794872


Flipping great is what it looks like!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DGI82 (Jul 21, 2017)

kwcross said:


> My latest... a near mint Speed-Timer (7017-6040)
> 
> View attachment 15792790
> 
> ...


Beautiful!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

From late 70s. Not sure if can already be deemed vintage.


----------



## mvdventura (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## fenderjapan (Nov 1, 2013)

Here is my 1972 Seiko Skyliner. Love it to bits and it's actually the most accurate mechanical I own.


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

My 1981, near mint and all original 7549-7010 (JDM version) -


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

1974 King Seiko 5625-7113.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

From my birthyear. So does that mean i am vintage as well?


----------



## TTTomas (Mar 16, 2017)

gshock626 said:


> Thanks! This one is a Radstock Vintage strap from WatchGecko.
> 
> The suede one from a few posts above on the Skyliner is a suede strap from Fluco that I got from holbensfinewatchbands.


Thanks! Much appreciated. Now I have some ordering to do.

Seiko Quartz Type II (0903-8110) for topic.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Perhaps a bit too restored, but what a lovely model to add to the collection!

Seiko Rally Diver - 6119-7173


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## mcn7710 (Dec 9, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ben_h (Dec 17, 2018)

Just arrived today!
4822-8000


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

4843-7000 Grand Quartz from November 1975...marked the end of the automatic Grand Seikos and the beginning of the dominance of quartz in Seiko's luxury line:










-Brian


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

ben_h said:


> Just arrived today!
> 4822-8000
> View attachment 15803062


Good one!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## milgauss1349 (Sep 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prodigy75 (Mar 20, 2021)

SEIKO 6106-7520 1972


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

King Seiko 5625-7113. Changed out the strap from a few days ago.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

My Seiko 7002 7020
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Just restored it. 1974 KS 5626-7113. +4 seconds a day, 301 Amplitude, and 0 beat error. Case took about 3 hours to restore.


----------



## pm_mulyadi (Feb 26, 2018)

My Precious..


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

LM


----------



## prodigy75 (Mar 20, 2021)

Very Nice strap...



Time Seller said:


> LM
> View attachment 15809958


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

6012


----------



## edboner (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

W620-4520


----------



## ben_h (Dec 17, 2018)

pm_mulyadi said:


> My Precious..
> 
> View attachment 15809635


I haven't heard of a GS chronometer. Gorgeous handset and indices!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1962 King Seiko "First" J14102E


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 King Seiko 4502-8000


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

MT Dial 6309 7040 on the uncle seiko Z199 bracelet


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## nukleuz (Dec 14, 2006)

Modern vintage









Sent from my Seamoth using Tapatalk


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Niko said:


> View attachment 15816937


So many Sonar!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Finally got the correct bracelet for this early release (and only 1 year release in 1972) of the 5246-6030 gray dial KS VANAC Special:










Such funky hands!

-Brian


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

Wowsers - those are handsome

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Since there was a nice trio of Time Sonars here's my Brown Dial 7015-6010:









Had my watchmaker modify the lugs on an NOS vintage Seiko bracelet to try to replicate the original stock bracelet::









-Brian


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

ACace1 said:


> So many Sonar!


Yes! I have had the brown one for many years and still like it very much, so i decided to just go for it and get more of the colours I guess it's my favourite vintage Seiko!


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

1975 - Present from my parents.


----------



## Rosstree70 (Jan 27, 2021)

Gift from my godfather in 1981.


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## NL-NO (Feb 16, 2016)

Almost 50 yrs old but runs like new. Such a great size.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

7017-6040


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1958 Cronos J14021. The basis for the first King Seiko.


----------



## Rosstree70 (Jan 27, 2021)

1987 but new to me.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

gshock626 said:


> 1958 Cronos J14021. The basis for the first King Seiko.


Fantastic! 👍🏻


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Feb. '71


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Time Seller said:


> Feb. '71
> View attachment 15827477


Nice one mate. Don't yet own a 6139, but this is probably my favourite variant.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Lord Matic 5606-7000 from August 1969.


----------



## unwindtime (Apr 15, 2021)

My first Seiko, acquired just last week.
7006-5009, November 1972.
I love the patina on this watch.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

something for everyone


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Seiko 6139-7100 - Helmet Chronograph Watch From October 1977 - Darth Vader


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1972 King Seiko 5626-7040


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

P


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

gshock626 said:


> 1972 King Seiko 5626-7040


Stunning!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## unwindtime (Apr 15, 2021)

Freshly acquired Seiko Diamatic 7006-6020, February 1973.

I still need to polish the crystal, but I'm in no hurry.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Calmab (Feb 15, 2014)

King seiko 5626-7111.

Love it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

How vintage is vintage? Here's two recent out of production models:


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Terry Lennox said:


> How vintage is vintage? Here's two recent out of production models:


25+ years old is the generally what I think of as vintage.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1965 Grand Seiko "Second" 5722-9990


----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)

1973










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dondiletante (Nov 13, 2020)

1975


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Type II are 1st rate in my book...























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

7A38 year 1984 , the "Speedmaster" is first chrono in the world with day-date


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)




----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Picked up a very reasonably priced Seiko Silverwave 5923-5280"










Some Cartier Santos vibes going on here.

It's small for today's tastes but it's nicely made with a screw down crown and screw down caseback like most Silverwaves of the time...

-Brian


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

September 78









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## DELORTO (Feb 11, 2006)

1965 champion 860


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## unwindtime (Apr 15, 2021)

Deleted...this one wasn’t really “vintage”.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## unwindtime (Apr 15, 2021)

Seiko Sports Speedtimer 7015-7000, September 1973.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

Not vintage, vintage. Seiko SNA311.

I bought it when I was 18 years old in 2005 when I finished high school and went to college.
I was charmed by the black and red side with a titanium / carbon case (looks like it is call Titanium Carbide Nitride finish coating) and quite marked reflections.


----------



## unwindtime (Apr 15, 2021)

Seiko 7006-5059, February 1974.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1968 Lord Matic 5606-7030


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Seiko 7002-7001 from December 1992. Dial and hands are so clean on this example.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Rosstree70 (Jan 27, 2021)

1987 7c43


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## unwindtime (Apr 15, 2021)

This one is ugly, but different, so it gets a pass. I'm not into polishing these old watches...they should look old. 

Seiko 7006-8029, September 1971.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Retro Vintage 7S26-0070 with dial swap. I tried several but really like this Sunburst green one - kept the OEM hands.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Grand Seiko 6146-8000. Can't go wrong with a black croc strap on this one.


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)

My vintage seiko chronograph collection


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Soon will have it's 43rd Birthday


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1958 Cronos J14021


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## william provence (Mar 8, 2006)

Seiko 6309


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

May '73


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

Here's a few I got running..


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My two oldest seikos. Diver from 1963 and chronograph from 1967.


----------



## unwindtime (Apr 15, 2021)

I put a new crystal in the '73 SpeedTimer Flyback Chronograph today. Also trying out a new bracelet, just for fun. 

Now just waiting on the new pushers to show up and she will be fully restored.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Pongster said:


> My two oldest seikos. Diver from 1963 and chronograph from 1967.
> View attachment 15869447


Now that's old school cool  Simply beautiful pieces right there!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Latest pickup; a Seiko 6309-7040 from December 1978.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

1971 6105-8110


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

My ufo project


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

1977 - 6139-6002


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Anthonius said:


> View attachment 15872558


Dude! Sweet!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## BeguMitchu (May 11, 2021)

Rosstree70 said:


> 1987 but new to me.
> 
> View attachment 15825339


Is this the 7c43-6010? The midsize one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosstree70 (Jan 27, 2021)

BeguMitchu said:


> Is this the 7c43-6010? The midsize one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, that's right, 38mm. I think it's a great size.


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)

Some of my quartz chronos


----------



## tikander (Oct 19, 2020)

Lord-matic, vintage 1974


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

My old Willard

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## unwindtime (Apr 15, 2021)

The '72 7006-5009 got a new crystal today


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1968 Seiko 5 DX 6106-6000


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

1970 7005-8000


----------



## Rosstree70 (Jan 27, 2021)

1970 Lord Matic. New to me, my birth year watch.


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Why am I showing off the Seiko Presage SARX073 (aka SPB131J1) on the vintage thread?










Aside from a reminder that the Tokyo Olympics will open soon, I was inspired to purchase this Cal. 6R35 modern watch (fortunately pre-owned) because I have this Cal. 5719 48599 from 1964:










So this is one of the few times we get to see the original inspiration and the modern 2020 1964 Limited together:










As a side note, it cost me an arm and a leg to get an NOS bakelite bezel for the 45899...so it's a clean original bezel and not a 3D reproduction...

Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

hi_bri said:


> Why am I showing off the Seiko Presage SARX073 (aka SPB131J1) on the vintage thread?
> 
> View attachment 15887273
> 
> ...


What an awesome pair! Congratulations! I would imagine the 5719 bezel cost more than the Sarx073 did retail when new, pat on the back no matter the cost that watch is super worthy.


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

VincentG said:


> What an awesome pair! Congratulations! I would imagine the 5719 bezel cost more than the Sarx073 did retail when new, pat on the back no matter the cost that watch is super worthy.


The 5719 bakelite bezel was about 1/3rd cost of my 45899 so wasn't too bad. I scooped it up years back and I've only see another NOS bezel on sale a few years back for a higher price so it was worth it.

There's quite a few color variations on the SARX's from last year. I was tempted to get the SARX069 silver "Infinity Dial" but with my black 45899 I knew I had made the the proper choice with the SARX073.

The best part is they are both tributes to the Tokyo Olympics!

-Brian


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

May 1964


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## unwindtime (Apr 15, 2021)

Another eBay Lazarus...7006-7219, April 1976.

Fully serviced and repaired last night. Replaced a warped seconds wheel and bridge (seconds bushing was worn into a cup).

It looks like the problem originated from the worn bushing. Then someone attempted to service or repair it, and when installing the seconds hand used too much force, pushing the staff too far through the wheel.

e-gads...


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

1991 - 7002-700A


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2018)

Do I count as vintage yet?

Seiko SBCW003


----------



## elprimero1403 (Aug 14, 2019)

BrooklineWatch said:


> Apologies if there is a thread for this already, but I did a search and couldn't find one. Also, I wonder if this post belongs more in the vintage forum. But anyway...
> 
> I am starting to get interested in vintage Seikos. I know there are a lot of vintage Seiko diver fans and posts out there, but I am also interested in all the other great vintage Seikos out there. The stuff from the 70s has a really funky and fun look to me, for example.
> 
> So I was hoping people had some pics to share on this forum!


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

Jeffie007 said:


> 1970 7005-8000
> View attachment 15879467


This is cool! I've got a couple very similar variants of this, a 7005-8027 and 7005-8020 (with a modded dial for my wife to wear as a hiking/field watch), but I've never seen one with a date magnifier!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 King Seiko 4502-8000


----------



## unwindtime (Apr 15, 2021)

The "heart" of a 1973 7015-7000 Seiko SpeedTimer Flyback Chronograph. 

I serviced it last night.
This was a disassembly photo, so was still a mess in there...


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

particlewave said:


> The "heart" of a 1973 7015-7000 Seiko SpeedTimer Flyback Chronograph.
> 
> I serviced it last night.
> This was a disassembly photo, so was still a mess in there...
> ...


Nice, I was also servicing my 6139 Bruce Lee last night.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

ffnc1020 said:


> Nice, I was also receiving my 6139 Bruce Lee last night.


That looks immaculate, well done restoration !


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

Returned yesterday from service: '75 World Time 6117-6400.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

An uncommon Seiko 5855-5010 pre-Dolce quartz watch from Sept 1978:










Considered one of the first Seiko luxury caliber watches to depart from the chunky quartz cases with the move onward to thin, high accuracy quartz. This design would later be incorporated into their Dolce series. Do like the Genta-inspired elements on this one.

Sadly with thinness, water resistance suffered so these few of these snap-down caseback watches have survived in good condition.

-Brian


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## D50 (Jan 21, 2010)

SMY109 & SMY001P


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

April 1971


----------



## Calmab (Feb 15, 2014)

6139









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## unwindtime (Apr 15, 2021)

Trying out a rally bracelet on the '74 7006-5059.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Been awhile since I hit up this thread. Wearing my King Seiko 5625-7113 from 1974, the quintessential automatic King Seiko.


----------



## Dodgydruid (Jul 15, 2019)

My first "big" Seiko... it doesn't even have the usual xxxx-xxxx but is a SO325714 Seiko Quartz so have no idea of its year, I got it because it reminded me of my rare Soviet Sekonda Alarm and I wanted something a bit more blingy, very stylish if only the bracelet clasp wasn't so 80s and a PIA to get the lock down tight bringing back memories of many a Citizen and Casio that popped open at the wrong moment hehe










Yes I did forget to set the day and date, today has been a serious watch day with a super chunky Sekonda One chrono arriving, a rare Slava tank arriving plus a gift from a fine forum member as well as this and an old Soviet Sekonda black de luxe military and its like Xmas all over again but without the crap eating and cooking  Still to come this week is a HMT "broad arrow", a Orient Tri-star Crystal and a Pulsar VD50 mecaquartz plus a new case/crystal for one of my two Pulsar WRC team VK63 mecaquartz...


----------



## depwnz (Apr 14, 2016)

NWA! Cal. 5328a aka the Swiss Seiko in NOS condition. Any suggestion for a better strap?


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Just arrived. My 1st Fume dial! 5606-7191 circa April '73 on its original bracelet.























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

The one in the middle (6138-8020)


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

67' 7625-8230


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1967 Seikomatic-P 5106-8010


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

November 1976 - Darth Vadar / Helmet 6139-7100


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

1970 UFO still no time to do crystal and gaskets yet, but I wear it in rotation anyway, just can't see the day-date well, lol.


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

My 70's Bullhead

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi


----------



## Nahte (Sep 26, 2020)

My newly acquired Lord Matic of year 1968. Everything is working but it has a small problem...

Can anyone here shed some light?








Loose Movement in my Lord Matic


Hello everyone, I just got my hands on this Lord Matic and I noticed something wrong when I am setting the time. Video: Please see this. The dial actually moves inside the case when I play with the crown. The crown is at the "all the way in" position. The setting of day, date, and time is not...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Nahte said:


> View attachment 15922821
> 
> 
> My newly acquired Lord Matic of year 1968. Everything is working but it has a small problem...
> ...


Locking ring inside needs turned to lock.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 Grand Seiko 6145-8000


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

depwnz said:


> NWA! Cal. 5328a aka the Swiss Seiko in NOS condition. Any suggestion for a better strap?
> 
> View attachment 15917364


Beige perlon?


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

This just keeps ticking away: SQ Diver 7548 on Seiko Z199 bracelet










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

1970 7017


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

kwcross said:


> 1970 7017
> 
> View attachment 15925125


Super nice!


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

My 6119


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Lazman678 (Nov 7, 2018)

Grandfather's late 60s Bellmatic.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

VincentG said:


> My 6119
> View attachment 15925249
> 
> View attachment 15925248


It's rare to see an Olongapo bracelet!  wear it in good health!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Rosstree70 (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Brent L. Miller (Nov 6, 2020)

I'm not sure of the age of this watch (certainly may not pass as vintage) but have fond memories of my grandfather wearing it before he passed. I don't wear it too often, but admittedly like "gold" more than I thought I would.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

Anthonius said:


> View attachment 15925277
> View attachment 15925278


Never seen this one before. This thing is bonkers!


----------



## Calmab (Feb 15, 2014)

6138 tokei Zara. It looks cool on a blue strap.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tikander (Oct 19, 2020)

5606-7072 '74


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1965 Grand Seiko 5722-9990


----------



## luk4s83 (Nov 10, 2020)

The Bullhead


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

luk4s83 said:


> The Bullhead
> 
> View attachment 15932078


Lovely! Where was this taken?


----------



## luk4s83 (Nov 10, 2020)

jamaha said:


> Lovely! Where was this taken?


Colorado


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

1965


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## luk4s83 (Nov 10, 2020)

Niko said:


> View attachment 15935257


What a beautiful dial!


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

luk4s83 said:


> What a beautiful dial!


It is! And those hands complement it perfectly


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

1987 - 6309 all original with patina!


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

6139-8030









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1962 King Seiko "First" J14102E


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1972 King Seiko 5626-7040


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

40 year-old 7548 stunner










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 King Seiko 45-7000


----------



## bigmatt17073 (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

gshock626 said:


> 1969 King Seiko 45-7000


So much to appreciate in that piece.


----------



## grenert (Dec 9, 2016)

Back from servicing and running like a machine gun. I love the rat-a-tat of the hi-beat movement!


----------



## scott99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Here's mine


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

1983 Yacht Timer quartz chronograph


----------



## FarmKid (Jul 12, 2018)

Time Seller said:


> 1965
> View attachment 15934557


Now we know where Omega got its inspiration for it's Aqua Terra!


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Haven't posted in a while since I was out fishing....

Netted another Seiko Champion Flying Fish:









Also looks nicely color-coordinated on a strap:









Same 14082 Caseback with the cool emblem:









Still don't have enough of them for an aquarium yet (there is at least one more dial variation I've yet to capture)...









-Brian


----------



## grenert (Dec 9, 2016)

Wow, that gold strap looks great with your watch! I like the texture on it. Looks a little Perlon-like. Can you post a link to where you found it?
Thanks!



hi_bri said:


> Also looks nicely color-coordinated on a strap:
> View attachment 15944358


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

grenert said:


> Wow, that gold strap looks great with your watch! I like the texture on it. Looks a little Perlon-like. Can you post a link to where you found it?


I'm not a big spender on straps so I think I might have gotten the 2-piece Khaki strap off www.cheapestnatostraps.com a while back. Last time I ordered during COVID, though, it too forever to arrive as they are a European seller. It has vintage look so it works with the watch.

-Brian


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## DMass (Jun 17, 2021)

Hi all newbie to the forum today. My vintage(1974 I think) Seiko is a baby Monaco 7019-5000 non chrono. She is currently in for service and some sympathetic tlc as it was not immaculate when I picked it up. Should have her back in a few weeks. Here are some 'before photos'


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

888timepieces said:


> nice watch


🙏


----------



## NL-NO (Feb 16, 2016)

'79 Twin Quartz 9923-7020


----------



## luk4s83 (Nov 10, 2020)

I took the Willard for a ride


----------



## aero1977 (Oct 4, 2014)

A new Find....


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1958 Cronos J14021


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

6119 Rally Diver. Bit too restored, but I still love it!


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

scooby-wrx said:


> 6119 Rally Diver. Bit too restored, but I still love it!
> 
> View attachment 15957766
> 
> View attachment 15957768


Wowsers! Got a side view to highlight the case shape? Looks like it could be a cushion case.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Woodpuppy said:


> Wowsers! Got a side view to highlight the case shape? Looks like it could be a cushion case.


Certainly, here you go


----------



## XiphoidBip (Jun 23, 2021)

Censored


----------



## Rosstree70 (Jan 27, 2021)

My 1970 LM 6506


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

My 70's Bullhead.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Gold standard


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Champ


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

My vintage dress watch collection. The Lord/King/Grand trio, plus the Quartz invader.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> My vintage dress watch collection. The Lord/King/Grand trio, plus the Quartz invader.
> View attachment 15959209


All Suwa factories? There are 2 other Lord Matics by Daini with the 4hz movement if you get bored with the 3hz 5606.


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

While there has been a fair amount of interest (but less pocket emptying) regarding the King Seiko "KSK" SJE083 3000 Limited Edition 6L35-00D0, one of my personal grails has been the Seiko Historical Collecton - The Year 2000 - SVCN001 4S15-7040:



















No buckle, no box/papers but the price was right....

I believe this was maybe the only Seiko reissue that actually uses a movement based on the original watch as the 4S15 was a resurrected 1970s Cal. 52 movement used in the late King Seiko/VANAC series.

-Brian


----------



## tikander (Oct 19, 2020)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> My vintage dress watch collection. The Lord/King/Grand trio, plus the Quartz invader.
> View attachment 15959209


The grammar of design!


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Saswatch said:


> All Suwa factories? There are 2 other Lord Matics by Daini with the 4hz movement if you get bored with the 3hz 5606.


Yeah I quite like the Daini LM 5216-8020, so maybe that might be something to aim for in the future. But I think before that I'd like to get a Grand Quartz.


----------



## VoyTirando (Jan 26, 2019)

Bellmatic and our littlest baby.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Same year, 6139-6010


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

October 1975 Kakume 6138-0030. Restoration in progress; not much left to do.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Neo vintage

Saturday coffee with the SDS101 "Pepsi" 7002-7039 transitional diver, mounted on its model-designated -and equally elusive - 4233ZG oyster bracelet.



















Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snapping Twig (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## composer (Jun 12, 2019)

Baby ashtray JDM quartz diver (7C43-6A00) from 1987


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Rainy Daze (Apr 7, 2019)

5856-5000 King Quartz 1977


----------



## MonFreets87 (Jan 14, 2017)

Some days you just want to wear something gold. When thats how I feel, I go for this obscure solid 14k gold Seiko DX


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1968 Lord Matic 5606-7130


----------



## smokyrich (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

I’m taking a shine to these vintage Lords and Kings. What kind of money do nice examples go for?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Woodpuppy said:


> I'm taking a shine to these vintage Lords and Kings. What kind of money do nice examples go for?


If it's truly been serviced and in good condition, I've tracked them around $200-$300 for LM Suwa and $300-500 for LM Daini which is still a steal in my opinion.

The KS pricing is all over the place but better value than a GS.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A trailblazer released 43 years ago: Seiko 9983 Superior Twin Quartz, boasting an accuracy of ±5 sec per year.










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainy Daze (Apr 7, 2019)

1965 Skyliner 14092


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1967 Seikomatic-P 5106-8010


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

+1 for the LM.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Ricky T (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Rainy Daze (Apr 7, 2019)

5106-7030 1969

Instant day/date changeover at midnight, and a hex-shaped button inset in the crown to advance the date.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

LM


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Time Seller said:


> LM
> View attachment 15979758


Is that a faceted crystal?


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Saswatch said:


> Is that a faceted crystal?


Sure is.


----------



## unwindtime (Apr 15, 2021)

Woodpuppy said:


> I'm taking a shine to these vintage Lords and Kings. What kind of money do nice examples go for?


They remind me of hipster glasses in that they're so prevalent and impossible to avoid when shopping.

I can't get away from them!


----------



## smokyrich (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I was wearing my 7C43-6A00 "Baby Ashtray" today (still not comfortable with that nickname) after getting an unbroken crown and stem assembly from a donor watch.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

Vintage 5

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

High jewel count









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

Two tone.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1968 Seiko 5 DX 6106-6000


----------



## VoyTirando (Jan 26, 2019)

Docrwm said:


> View attachment 15982262
> 
> View attachment 15982265​


That dial is awesome. I'd never heard of this, and immediately went on a little wasting-time-from-work internet dive. Thanks for sharing this. Gyro Marvel.....


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

g_jeffers said:


> High jewel count
> View attachment 15982187
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like that vintage Beads of Rice bracelet 
Is it the one that came with the watch? if so, clasp is Seiko branded, right?


----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

The clasp is Seiko signed but I know for sure the bracelet did not come with the watch. Installed myself. Not sure where I got it. I like it on there though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

VoyTirando said:


> That dial is awesome. I'd never heard of this, and immediately went on a little wasting-time-from-work internet dive. Thanks for sharing this. Gyro Marvel.....


You're welcome. THe first commercially successful Auto from Seiko. I've had it 10-12 years at this point. Sadly, it does not get the wrist time it deserves.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

Time Seller said:


> Sure is.
> View attachment 15980057


I have one. I call it a "Prismatic."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

g_jeffers said:


> I have one. I call it a "Prismatic."
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seiko used to have a hibeat "Presmatic" line.


----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

I like the watch. I don't have anything else quite like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

* please delete *


----------



## smokyrich (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## luk4s83 (Nov 10, 2020)

The 6139


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

40-year old 7548-700C diver on Seiko Z199










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

60 year old Skyliner:


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

6119 8460 aka kranz










chevron










<* shark >>><


----------



## MiDirtyBastard (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

Today's NWA - a King Quartz 4821-8000


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Vintage Japanese tools.


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

Grant J said:


> Vintage Japanese tools.
> View attachment 15989164


I like this: the watch, the pic, and the concept. I've had my eye out for a good example of that case style of the LM with its bracelet for a while.

This makes me think. I've got a '74 Honda motorcycle, a '86 Toyota pickup, an '83 Fuji bicycle, and a bunch of vintage Seikos from '65 through '83, Maybe I need to cram all that vintage Japanese engineering into one shot. Hell, I can throw in a 70's Echo chainsaw and snap the pick with my Dad's '76 Olympus OM-1!


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Seiko 6309-7040, out of the Suwa factory in 1978.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

jamaha said:


> I like this: the watch, the pic, and the concept. I've had my eye out for a good example of that case style of the LM with its bracelet for a while.
> 
> This makes me think. I've got a '74 Honda motorcycle, a '86 Toyota pickup, an '83 Fuji bicycle, and a bunch of vintage Seikos from '65 through '83, Maybe I need to cram all that vintage Japanese engineering into one shot. Hell, I can throw in a 70's Echo chainsaw and snap the pick with my Dad's '76 Olympus OM-1!


What model is the Honda?
I have an old Honda C90 as an ongoing project... Not what I'd call a motorcycle though.

More inspiration.


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

jamaha said:


> I like this: the watch, the pic, and the concept. I've had my eye out for a good example of that case style of the LM with its bracelet for a while.
> 
> This makes me think. I've got a '74 Honda motorcycle, a '86 Toyota pickup, an '83 Fuji bicycle, and a bunch of vintage Seikos from '65 through '83, Maybe I need to cram all that vintage Japanese engineering into one shot. Hell, I can throw in a 70's Echo chainsaw and snap the pick with my Dad's '76 Olympus OM-1!


Daylight here again, so I can help out with the OM-1 pic.
My first 35mm manual camera, bought used in the late 80's.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Original 7002-7001J


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

Grant J said:


> What model is the Honda?


CB450


----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Here's mine... a recent RE-acquisition. Had one in high school. I've got a blog article about it coming out on Tuesday.

C359-5000 calculator watch.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

First day back at work in a few weeks, hanging on to memories of dinners out with my wife with my 1961 (I think&#8230;?) Goldfeather:


----------



## johnnie13 (Jul 2, 2021)

Can anyone recommend some good places to find vintage Seiko watches for sale?


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

johnnie13 said:


> Can anyone recommend some good places to find vintage Seiko watches for sale?


The sales forum

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Another Japanese camera and watch photo.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## andrea.brag (Jul 12, 2021)

Grant J said:


> Vintage Japanese tools.
> View attachment 15989164


Love the LM! Is that the 5606 right?


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

andrea.brag said:


> Love the LM! Is that the 5606 right?


Yes.
LM by Suwa (typhoon emblem) are 5606.
LM by Daini (lightning emblem) are 5206/5216.


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from planet earth 
38.876045 -77.241715


----------



## mcn7710 (Dec 9, 2018)

Super happy with the bracelet from eBay on my King Seiko

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prodigy75 (Mar 20, 2021)

Seiko 6106-8690 FACETED GLASS 1974


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

andrea.brag said:


> Love the LM! Is that the 5606 right?


Yes. Saswatch beat me to it.
The case is marked 5606-7000.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Grand Seiko 6146-8000. The absolute darling and favourite of my vintage collection.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

prodigy75 said:


> Seiko 6106-8690 FACETED GLASS 1974
> 
> View attachment 15995453
> View attachment 15995454


First time I saw one of those I read the dial badge as "cactus"!


----------



## Doug Ruby (Jun 4, 2021)

1976 Seiko 7009A-8129 (don't know model number). This watch was my wedding present from my wife 44 years and 74 days ago. Still going strong! (watch AND wife). A beautiful face and a few dings but still lovely and works perfectly.


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Finally have one of these:

Seiko SUS SCFF009 4s12-0010:









Nice display caseback with the World Map:









-Brian


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

No frills


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

More of the KQ 4821-8000.


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

mcn7710 said:


> Super happy with the bracelet from eBay on my King Seiko
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely! What is the sellers name?


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Woodpuppy said:


> First time I saw one of those I read the dial badge as "cactus"!


Ha, me too!


----------



## mcn7710 (Dec 9, 2018)

jamaha said:


> Lovely! What is the sellers name?


I bought from here









Vintage Seiko 35A1-BE 18mm SS Curved Ends Watch Strap Band for King Seiko KS56 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Seiko 35A1-BE 18mm SS Curved Ends Watch Strap Band for King Seiko KS56 at the best online prices at eBay!



www.ebay.com.au





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rise (Oct 14, 2010)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> Grand Seiko 6146-8000. The absolute darling and favourite of my vintage collection.
> View attachment 15995711


What a beauty !


----------



## rise (Oct 14, 2010)

My 6105-8110, with scars and scratches, just as they all should be !


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Turtle Diver from 1981










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

I know I just posted this one recently, but I was tuning out in a Zoom meeting admiring the dial brushing!


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Wearing an August 1977 John Player Special 6138-8030 today


----------



## andrea.brag (Jul 12, 2021)

I had a look at you IG... one of the best watches collection I've ever seen.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Seiko Saturday


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 16005363


I always do a double take on no-date Seikos. Rare stuff.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Going all retro-vintage on this Year 2000 SCVN001 4S15-7040:










It never came on a bracelet but I could not resist putting a vintage stainless KS bracelet on this watch. I needed to use the longer XAB 124 lug adaptor to make it work:










Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Pepsi 7548 from 1981










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

JPS from '76


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Going OG with a Seiko Cal. 11a 1st production automatic:










Officially not in-house production as it was a clone of the AS 1382 movement. Released in 1955. The Gyro Marvel was produced later as a completely in house product:










-Brian


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## unwindtime (Apr 15, 2021)

Triplets.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Yin and Yang on original bracelets


----------



## markwa_uk (Feb 21, 2021)

my 1978 quartz and 1994 mod , not sure 1994 is vintage so I apologise in advance


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Niko said:


> View attachment 16005702


Wow! What year and reference number; do you know?


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Mmpaste said:


> Wow! What year and reference number; do you know?


Wow indeed! 7017-6020 from March 1970.


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Anthonius said:


> View attachment 16014310
> View attachment 16014312


The non-USA version. Don't see those often. Nice!


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

From November 1974, with the original Olangapo bracelet.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 King Seiko 4502-8000


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A 37 year-old Seiko 7A48 Chrono Moonphase










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

JPS, put it on a black leather racing strap.

IG: SeikoDutch


----------



## Watches & Cars (May 25, 2021)

Grant J said:


> Another Japanese camera and watch photo.
> View attachment 15993359


Great watch! I am looking for one of these to add to my collection!


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Watches & Cars said:


> Great watch! I am looking for one of these to add to my collection!


Thank you. I bought this in 2015, so early days in the "Pogue" price increases.
Looking back at what they were worth then I should have bought more than 1.


----------



## slugworth (Mar 29, 2016)

Survivor still keeping good time...


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## unwindtime (Apr 15, 2021)

Rally or original? Easy to switch, I guess.
April 1973 Speed-Timer Flyback Chronograph, fully service and timed, new crystal.
The seconds hand had the classic failure (loose on the shaft). Quick fix with a pin or collet vise.


----------



## Lou P (Feb 11, 2012)

6138-0040 Bullhead from 1977!


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Wearing this 7548-700c for the first time in a long while (date wheel since rolled to 25th). Was fully serviced early 2020, just prior to Covid lock down, by Frank at Time Zone in Costa, CA. Movement was overhauled, all gaskets replaced, pressure tested, ect at an expense of $275! But man-o-man, this thing is sweet and buttery smooth. Bygone era when Seiko made divers with perfect alignment, quality control, and no excuses. Cheers.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1962 King Seiko "First" J14102E


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

tsteph12 said:


> Wearing this 7548-700c for the first time in a long while (date wheel since rolled to 25th). Was fully serviced early 2020, just prior to Covid lock down, by Frank at Time Zone in Costa, CA. Movement was overhauled, all gaskets replaced, pressure tested, ect at an expense of $275! But man-o-man, this thing is sweet and buttery smooth. Bygone era when Seiko made divers with perfect alignment, quality control, and no excuses. Cheers.
> 
> View attachment 16020581
> 
> View attachment 16020582


Yup, those were the good old days when Seiko made all their watches in Japan.


----------



## RedSilver (Aug 26, 2015)

Pogue!


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)

The watch that started it all. A college graduation gift when life seemed a lot simpler. And maybe worn by Roger Moore in A View to a Kill? Never was quite sure about that. I was wearing it during a lot of big life events, so it'll always be special.


----------



## Dean_Clevername (Dec 28, 2018)

October 1975, as far as I can tell. Dinged, scratched, polished, but this old warhorse keeps on ticking shockingly accurately.


----------



## Dean_Clevername (Dec 28, 2018)

Tone1298 said:


> View attachment 16019105


AMAZING. What reference is this? First time I've seen one


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Dean_Clevername said:


> AMAZING. What reference is this? First time I've seen one


Thanks! It's a 7005-7099


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Vintage Seiko. Stopwatch. Still runs like a champ.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

TagTime said:


> Vintage Seiko. Stopwatch. Still runs like a champ.


Cool, I didn't know they made one! Is it a mechanical or quartz?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Woodpuppy said:


> Cool, I didn't know they made one! Is it a mechanical or quartz?


It is mechanical. The ticking of the movement is mesmerizing, such a nice rhythm.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 King Seiko 45-7000


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)

^^Beautiful!


----------



## Rainy Daze (Apr 7, 2019)

Here's a funky quartz from the 70's. It looks almost like new, not a scratch on it. I received it about a week ago, shipped from Japan, and it only needed a fresh battery to spring back to life. I have a soft spot for the flashy designs from the mid seventies, which can be so garish that they're beautiful.

1977 7546-5020










Close up of dial texture:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## stampy1 (Sep 6, 2018)

My first vintage Seiko - from January 1970 (just like me!)


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Is 90's vintage?


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

janzamon said:


> Is 90's vintage?


Defo right at home here in this thread. Very crisp example you got there.

Now for my own contribution to the thread, my Seiko QT 3803-7010. Seiko's high quality finishing on full-display here, love the faceting on the case here.


----------



## unwindtime (Apr 15, 2021)

I did a full service on this '72 5606 LordMatic. While in there, I installed a brass day/date corrector star wheel and finished her off with a new crystal.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Russ1965 said:


> 60 year old Skyliner:
> 
> View attachment 15985044


This would make a nice addition to this thread:








Pictures of watches with all hands aligned


Saw a video on YT sometime back where the host talked about "rocket hands" when all 3 hands lined up. Thought it would interesting to see pictures of watches with aligned hands. For starters, here's a Seiko Monster:




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Pictures of watches with all hands aligned


Saw a video on YT sometime back where the host talked about "rocket hands" when all 3 hands lined up. Thought it would interesting to see pictures of watches with aligned hands. For starters, here's a Seiko Monster:




www.watchuseek.com




post #6


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Saswatch said:


> This would make a nice addition to this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks dude !


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

August 1966 Production Seiko Sportsmatic 55 years old.


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

This is a bad picture, but forgive my enthusiasm. This Grand Quartz 9943-8030 just arrived from Japan. The bracelet is currently too small, but I have spare links on the way. There's also a loose link that was previously repaired that needs to be tightened up, but that should be an easy fix for my watchmaker. Serial number dates it to June of 1978.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1972 King Seiko 5626-7040


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> View attachment 16035611
> 
> 
> This is a bad picture, but forgive my enthusiasm. This Grand Quartz 9943-8030 just arrived from Japan. The bracelet is currently too small, but I have spare links on the way. There's also a loose link that was previously repaired that needs to be tightened up, but that should be an easy fix for my watchmaker. Serial number dates it to June of 1978.


9943 are amazing watches.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

New age vintage


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

ACace1 said:


> 9943 are amazing watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That case style with the factory bracelet is on my short list for my next purchase, but they're really hard to find. Best as I can tell, that case only came from the factory with the bracelet in the King Quartz 9923-8060. Do the end links have a model number on the underside? That might help find the correct bracelet if I can't find a watch already wearing one.


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> That case style with the factory bracelet is on my short list for my next purchase, but they're really hard to find. Best as I can tell, that case only came from the factory with the bracelet in the King Quartz 9923-8060. Do the end links have a model number on the underside? That might help find the correct bracelet if I can't find a watch already wearing one.


My 9843 is a -8010 case. I snatched this bracelet from a 4843-8110. Fits good enough.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## unwindtime (Apr 15, 2021)

7006-5009, July '73, fully serviced.
New old stock, never worn before I bought it.


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

That’s a looker, and NOS is a score!


----------



## unwindtime (Apr 15, 2021)

Woodpuppy said:


> That's a looker, and NOS is a score!


Thanks! 
The price wasn't bad, either ($40 shipped).


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

particlewave said:


> Thanks!
> The price wasn't bad, either ($40 shipped).




daaaaaaang, SCORE!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

6309 Turtle circa 1980s










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This Pumpkin/orange vintage Seiko Chronograph for day 1 of independence week.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 Grand Seiko 6145-8000


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Beautiful shot and watch!


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Double post ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

TagTime said:


> Beautiful shot and watch!


Thanks! Appreciate it


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

1984 6309-7040.🐢
I've been wearing since Sunday, for some reason it won't come off.😁🐢


----------



## Rodrigo (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Lostinthewoods (Jan 11, 2012)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 16053921


Stuning!

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

A "Two Stitch" leather strap from my departed Longines Legend Diver now presented on my 1980 6309 Diver


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## unsub073 (Aug 23, 2012)

Just got the watch. Birth year/birth month watch. Birth year scotch, which won't be opened until I hit 50.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

1977 - 6319-7010


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1965 Grand Seiko "Second" 5722-9990


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

gshock626 said:


> 1965 Grand Seiko "Second" 5722-9990


WOW!


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

<* shark >>><


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

1983 Speedmaster 7a28-7010


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## daoster408 (Mar 20, 2021)

I bought this about a month ago? Been wearing it the most out of my collection since I've gotten it. Need a new strap for it though. The hidden 62GS.









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

80s vibe: 7548-700C on Seiko Z199 bracelet










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## mvdventura (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

My 7002










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mvdventura (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

gshock626 said:


> 1965 Grand Seiko "Second" 5722-9990


Amazingly beautiful. Wow!


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 16063632


Just as nice as a vintage GS.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Rakumi said:


> Just as nice as a vintage GS.


Quite a compliment...thanks! 🙏


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

There is a lot of fantastic watches. It is crazy to think at one time in the past a lot of these watches people thought of as no big deal until they were discontinued and now we lust over them.


----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Just installed an Uncle Seiko Z199 bracelet on my 7549-700f. Loving this combo. So comfortable. Circa 1981.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Rakumi said:


> There is a lot of fantastic watches. It is crazy to think at one time in the past a lot of these watches people thought of as no big deal until they were discontinued and now we lust over them.


It's that way with everything it seems, as long as it's still available/in production there's no rush or fanfare. Same with writers and musicians.


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

My 7549-7010, again -


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Even though my Gen1 Sumo is only 7 years old, the new ones are Gen3 already, the dial layout is superb in my book, I don't mind the Prospex X but this gen1 dial is awesome.


----------



## JayV007 (May 7, 2019)

6139-7069 Blue Eye Speedy


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

VincentG said:


> Even though my Gen1 Sumo is only 7 years old, the new ones are Gen3 already, the dial layout is superb in my book, I don't mind the Prospex X but this gen1 dial is awesome.
> View attachment 16074090


Indeed. I have a Gen 2 and I reflect on how great the value was. Now they are so much more expensive.


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

6306


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

New arrival. Probably somewhere between 1955-57, but no serial.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

I recently 'liquidated' one of our vintage cycles which has left me with a little play-money... I think I'm going to re-read this entire thread for inspiration!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1968 Seiko 5 DX 6106-6000


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Couple of early 90s quartz divers. M705 was a dive computer. The S800 was a diving chronograph and could store up to 20 dive times
















Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Slowbro (Jul 22, 2021)

Today's flea market finds:


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Seiko 6309-7040 from 1978. Glad to have a good example in the fold before they eventually dry up and succumb to drastically to hype.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

6119-6023


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Niko said:


> View attachment 16089766


Really nice.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Latest one in my vintage collection. 7015-8000


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)

Got this one recently, it's a keeper for me.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Rainy Daze (Apr 7, 2019)

6458-600A 1982

This is a mid-size quartz diver, sold only to the Japanese market. It uses a high-torque 7 jewel movement. The full size 7548 has only 5 jewels.

It's a little hard to make out in the photo, but the applied indices and hands are gold, which I think looks great against the orange dial.


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

6106 and 6138


----------



## iehrenwald (May 18, 2018)

Is 1996 considered "vintage" yet? Or is it "classic"? I think a vehicle needs to be 25 years old in my home state to qualify for classic car plates.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Mr. Broadway (Jul 19, 2016)

Seiko World Time, in gold plate, which now means I have more gold/GP watches than steel.
Not sure if good or bad&#8230;


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

Gold plate or “gold tone”?


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

6119-7173 Restored Rally Diver


----------



## iehrenwald (May 18, 2018)

scooby-wrx said:


> 6119-7173 Restored Rally Diver


Absolutely perfect for someone named scooby-wrx! I love it.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

iehrenwald said:


> Absolutely perfect for someone named scooby-wrx! I love it.


 Thanks  Looked for an original one for ages, but got impatient so a fully restored one worked well considering the 'Scooby Blue' and chequered flag


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

7002-700A from '88 on OEM oyster 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## mvdventura (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Teamaster300 (Sep 6, 2021)

iehrenwald said:


> Is 1996 considered "vintage" yet? Or is it "classic"? I think a vehicle needs to be 25 years old in my home state to qualify for classic car plates.


So cool, what a stunner. Interesting discussion/article if you haven't already read it: Vol.8 The green watch, the most enigmatic Seiko watch ever. | by Seiko watch design


----------



## urban_alchemist (Jul 3, 2017)

Hey all... this one today. 14.5 King Seiko 1st SD.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

urban_alchemist said:


> Hey all... this one today. 14.5 King Seiko 1st SD.


What does SD stand for? Sock Drawer?
I think you should get socks from it rather than a watch...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

red is nice ...


----------



## urban_alchemist (Jul 3, 2017)

...


----------



## urban_alchemist (Jul 3, 2017)

mougino said:


> What does SD stand for? Sock Drawer?
> I think you should get socks from it rather than a watch...


_Special Dial_. It's mid-century Seiko's way of saying the indeces are solid gold rather than gold or rhodium plated (_Applied Dial_). SD dials have an eight-pointed star at 6.

Some have unique dials, like this KS 1st SD where 12, 3, 6 and 9 are all faceted. Applied are flat.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

6139-8030 from 1971









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

<* shark >>><


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Makita colours today!


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Newest auction win just arrived today, a Grand Quartz 4840-8040 in cap gold. For the price I snagged it for, I'm largely happy with it. There is an unfortunate bit of chipping to the gold capping on the bezel (which wasn't apparent in the auction photos, have attached a picture below). But other than that, I'm very happy with the condition of the watch; rest of the gold capping is in good nick with no other chipping, case lines are still quite sharp, and dial is almost spotless.


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> Newest auction win just arrived today, a Grand Quartz 4840-8040 in cap gold. For the price I snagged it for, I'm largely happy with it. There is an unfortunate bit of chipping to the gold capping on the bezel (which wasn't apparent in the auction photos, have attached a picture below). But other than that, I'm very happy with the condition of the watch; rest of the gold capping is in good nick with no other chipping, case lines are still quite sharp, and dial is almost spotless.
> View attachment 16118361
> 
> View attachment 16118386


Damn nice!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The highlight of the slim-cased 6309 diver lineup: 6309-729B










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Just got my very first vintage automatic Seiko in the post (1968)










lovely quality, champagne-ish dial, and runs well (I assume it's been in the post for at least 24hrs and it's only 17sec faster than atomic atm (assuming seller set it accurately but he seemed like a WIS as he said he serviced it himself).

Size is only 34-35mm though..would prefer larger, but it's just about wearable.

Already ordered a new strap for it and considering an aftermarket jubilee


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Niko said:


> View attachment 16123786


Hi! Could you share the exact reference of this particular Time Sonar? It seems there are some on eBay but with much darker semitransparent dials. I love the opacity and tone of the one you got. TIA!


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

mougino said:


> Hi! Could you share the exact reference of this particular Time Sonar? It seems there are some on eBay but with much darker semitransparent dials. I love the opacity and tone of the one you got. TIA!


It is 7015-6010.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Got a new strap in the post.
Also ordered a vintage style bracelet










As well as the smaller ~35mm size, no hacking, hand-winding, nor quick-set date is something I need to get used to. But otherwise impressed at the accuracy. Trusty old Seiko.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Seiko's first water resistant watch, the Cronos Sea Horse J13032. This one is from 1961.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

gshock626 said:


> Seiko's first water resistant watch, the Cronos Sea Horse J13032. This one is from 1961.


Lovely! I was eyeing up various Sea Horses myself. What's the case diameter, 35mm? And what's the strap, Fluco?

In general wondering if there are vintage Seikos of this style that are 37-39mm (and aren't too expensive)..


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

gshock626 said:


> Seiko's first water resistant watch, the Cronos Sea Horse J13032. This one is from 1961.


Hmm...1961? Is there a serial number? I was under the impression that the Sea horses came out around 1965 or so. Never seen one that early.


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

<* shark >>><


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

john_marston said:


> Lovely! I was eyeing up various Sea Horses myself. What's the case diameter, 35mm? And what's the strap, Fluco?
> 
> In general wondering if there are vintage Seikos of this style that are 37-39mm (and aren't too expensive)..


Thanks! Yes the case width is 35mm. Lug to lug is around 43mm. Yes it's a Fluco suede.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Time Seller said:


> Hmm...1961? Is there a serial number? I was under the impression that the Sea horses came out around 1965 or so. Never seen one that early.


Yes 1961. I believe the first iteration of this watch started in 1960. Serial starts with 1O.

Mine has a 54 movement. The later iterations, like ones in 1965, have a 66 movement. It's got a different case and markers, and loses the Cronos label on the dial. Here's one from 1965 that I found online.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

gshock626 said:


> Yes 1961. I believe the first iteration of this watch started in 1960. Serial starts with 1O.
> 
> Mine has a 54 movement. The later iterations, like ones in 1965, have a 66 movement. It's got a different case and markers, and loses the Cronos label on the dial. Here's one from 1965 that I found online.


Interesting. Can you take a pic of the back w/ the Sea horse logo?


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

gshock626 said:


> Seiko's first water resistant watch, the Cronos Sea Horse J13032. This one is from 1961.


Sure enough! Here is a picture from a 1961 brochure. Cool!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Time Seller said:


> Interesting. Can you take a pic of the back w/ the Sea horse logo?


It's pretty faded, and difficult to capture.


----------



## tinbilly (Sep 18, 2021)

My KS, Lord Matic and Lord Marvel...


----------



## mvdventura (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

tinbilly said:


> My KS, Lord Matic and Lord Marvel...
> 
> View attachment 16127212


I'm always on the lookout for a nice KS at a reasonable price, finding the right one (at the right price, at the right time!) is hard though. Is the one on the green strap a 45-7000? What are the numbers for the ones either side of it?


----------



## Tu Bui (Jul 25, 2015)

StephenR said:


> I'm always on the lookout for a nice KS at a reasonable price, finding the right one (at the right price, at the right time!) is hard though. Is the one on the green strap a 45-7000? What are the numbers for the ones either side of it?


Actually the green strap is a 45-7001. The brown one is a 45-7000. You might want to have a loot at https://buyee.jp/item/search/query/ks 45-?suggest=1. This is where I mainly searched for these vintage seiko, in addition to ebay.com sometimes.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Tu Bui said:


> Actually the green strap is a 45-7001. The brown one is a 45-7000. You might want to have a loot at https://buyee.jp/item/search/query/ks 45-?suggest=1. This is where I mainly searched for these vintage seiko, in addition to ebay.com sometimes.
> 
> View attachment 16129065
> View attachment 16129064


Stunning. Did you buy them from Japan? I've seen some display caseback mods on these, super nice movements.

Unfortunately the nice ones seem to go for £500+ nowadays. I bought an Escapement Time from China to see if that'll scratch the itch (or it might make it itchier..)


----------



## luk4s83 (Nov 10, 2020)

Not only vintage but also my overall fav Seiko


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Tu Bui said:


> Actually the green strap is a 45-7001. The brown one is a 45-7000. You might want to have a loot at https://buyee.jp/item/search/query/ks 45-?suggest=1. This is where I mainly searched for these vintage seiko, in addition to ebay.com sometimes.
> 
> View attachment 16129065
> View attachment 16129064


Thanks for that, I love those two models, they exemplify Seiko style to me. On one hand, I try to avoid Buyee&#8230; on the other hand, I check it almost daily and have used it for watches and pens before, it does seem like they undiscovered bargains are becoming fewer and farther between though!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1968 Lord Matic 5606-7030


----------



## Tu Bui (Jul 25, 2015)

john_marston said:


> Stunning. Did you buy them from Japan? I've seen some display caseback mods on these, super nice movements.
> 
> Unfortunately the nice ones seem to go for £500+ nowadays. I bought an Escapement Time from China to see if that'll scratch the itch (or it might make it itchier..)


Yes, I got it from Japan on buyee.jp. I remember they did not cost me as much as £500 for each one.


----------



## Tu Bui (Jul 25, 2015)

gshock626 said:


> 1968 Lord Matic 5606-7030


Really like the dial which is beautiful.


----------



## Tu Bui (Jul 25, 2015)

My Lord Matic 5601-9000...


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Giving this old friend one last wear as I sign it's death warrant (read, eBay ad&#8230. I assume it's a '98, rather than an '88, but I'm open to being corrected.

Keep an eye on the sales pages, he'll be up there soon&#8230;


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A 1984 7A48-7000 Chronograph with Moonphase. And a 1983 ad from Seiko.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

This old thing:


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The GRAIL has arrived


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

tro_jan said:


> The GRAIL has arrived


Cracking nice!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## unwindtime (Apr 15, 2021)

There are a few stray LED watches in this picture, but mostly vintage Seiko:










I have many more. I may have a problem.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

August 1965


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

From 1995, neo vintage

"Pepsi" 7002-7039 transitional diver, mounted on its model-designated -and equally elusive - 4233ZG oyster bracelet.


----------



## Slowbro (Jul 22, 2021)

Crosspost from the coffee thread: went with a 1980 quartz square for work from home today (apologies in advance for the lack of socks).


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jimkar (Jun 5, 2015)

After a long journey, i couldn't be more happy. Japan's first dive watch.









Στάλθηκε από το LM-G810 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

ffnc1020 said:


>


I love the thinner bezel on these


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

To continue the diver theme: Seiko 7548-700B from 1980.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

7548 from April 1981 on Uncle Seiko Z199 bracelet. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

StephenR said:


> I love the thinner bezel on these


That's an original? Must be very rare and sought after


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Ndrew19 (May 21, 2019)

Hi! I'm new but always have been a fan of Seikos!


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

gshock626 said:


> 1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


Why does Seiko no make watches like this anymore for an affordable price. This is amazing.


----------



## Tu Bui (Jul 25, 2015)

1969 KS 45-7000


----------



## Ndrew19 (May 21, 2019)

My lovely Seiko Oak.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

1979 'SKX Ancestor' 7548-7000, just received in the mail.


----------



## urban_alchemist (Jul 3, 2017)

Time Seller said:


> Sure enough! Here is a picture from a 1961 brochure. Cool!
> View attachment 16126702


Today I'm wearing its brother to the left. Seikomatic Blue Yacht.


----------



## Ndrew19 (May 21, 2019)

Another day, another new vintage Seiko. Can't seem to stop myself. This is the 92' Olympic Barcelona edition in NOS condition.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

1978. Fitted a Casio strap and did some touch ups


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


----------



## Ndrew19 (May 21, 2019)

Birth year watch.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

gshock626 said:


> 1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


This watch looks amazing.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 16150408


This is classic. I have the all silver version. Though later the changed the hands type on the silver to black with pointed tip rather than stick like yours. I may mod mine. Also mine was damaged and I had to get the movement fixed and they put an older movement in it. The 7009 movement I think. You must push the crown in to change the day of the week.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Hawaiian_Betty (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

This watch is definitely unique...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Happy coffee day 










A good coffee cup is an empty coffee cup


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1972 Lord Matic 5606-7191


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

gshock626 said:


> 1972 Lord Matic 5606-7191


Beautiful example

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A hard to find, vintage orange 6309-729B diver


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Continuing the cushion-case theme: 6309-7040 from 1978. Probably my favourite diver from Seiko's back-catalogue.


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Ptolomeo74 said:


>


Very nice find.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

7548-7009 SQ Diver from August 1984, in collector's condition


----------



## Denjohan (Apr 30, 2012)

A little collection showcase of vintage Seiko, counting backwards and thus starting with the “newest” of them all. First out is a Tuna mod 7548 from June 1985. I’m usually not a fan of mods, but this one is nice.


----------



## Denjohan (Apr 30, 2012)

Number 2 might be peak eighties. Digital, check. Gimmicky, check. Two tone, check. Dated beyond belief but still nice, check. An A966-4010 talking watch.


----------



## Denjohan (Apr 30, 2012)

Number 3, a Quartz Pogue 7a28-7030 from March 1983. Love this one.


----------



## Denjohan (Apr 30, 2012)

Number 4, a seriously quirky electro-mechanical 3702-7000 from August 1970. You don’t get them more retro-futuristic than this.


----------



## Denjohan (Apr 30, 2012)

Number five is without picture right now, due to being on service. It’s an 6117-8000 GMT from 1969. Pictures will come as soon as service is ready.


----------



## Denjohan (Apr 30, 2012)

Number six, and oldest in the collection is an 5917 chronograph from November 1964. This is my absolute keeper. This is pure elegance.


----------



## Denjohan (Apr 30, 2012)

Number seven is only Seiko-ish. It’s an Alba Carib Dancing hands, I suppose from the late nineties. Very nice Speedy-like fun little thing.


----------



## Denjohan (Apr 30, 2012)

Let’s close with a family portrait.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Denjohan said:


> Let’s close with a family portrait.
> View attachment 16156409


You have some great pieces in your collection.


----------



## Denjohan (Apr 30, 2012)

TagTime said:


> You have some great pieces in your collection.


Thanks. I’m pretty satisfied with it right now.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Denjohan said:


> Let’s close with a family portrait.
> View attachment 16156409


Wonderful Seiko family 
Keep the pictures coming! 

Is your Tuna mod 7548-based, with addition of a shroud? or was the movement transferred to a 6159 case?


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Denjohan (Apr 30, 2012)

mougino said:


> Wonderful Seiko family
> Keep the pictures coming!
> 
> Is your Tuna mod 7548-based, with addition of a shroud? or was the movement transferred to a 6159 case?


It is a 7548 with a shroud and the case modified (i e fettled and holes drilled for the shroud to be fastened in).


----------



## ipoppa33 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)

Seiko 6619-8060
from March of 1966
All original, save for the strap.
A "quasi" MAC-V SOG* watch
as worn by soldiers in Vietnam.

There were 3 different Seiko watches used by this military group.
This iteration was not officially issued to these soldiers, but as chronicled in the book Running Reconn., MAC-V SOG soldiers did purchase & use them.

*Military Assistance Command, Vietnam – Studies and Observations Group (MACV-SOG) was a highly classified, multi-service United States special operations unit which conducted covert unconventional warfare operations prior to and during the Vietnam War."


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)

Seiko 6139-7069 from Aug. '74
A "sockdrawer find", as Spencer Klein would describe.
I bought her from the grandson of the original owner.
I had her serviced.
Her new crystal is from Klein Vintage Watch.
I didn't even realize she had an inner-rotating bezel until I put Spencer's crystal in.

The movement runs swimmingly well, despite the sometimes-testy 6139 movement, and the chronograph resets perfectly to the zeros.


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)

Happy (vintage) Seiko Saturday!
6309-7049 from Sept. '81
I bought her from (the daughter) of the original owner, who had bought the watch while in the US Army.
He was "dying from cancer".

I had the watch serviced, and in remembrance/homage to him, I opted to not have the dial, handset & pip restored to new.
The watches markings are well received, and add a gorgeous je ne sais quoi.


----------



## VoyTirando (Jan 26, 2019)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> Seiko 6309-7040 from 1978. Glad to have a good example in the fold before they eventually dry up and succumb to drastically to hype.
> View attachment 16090707


I stupidly found, had serviced, wore and loved and then SOLD mine about 10 months ago. It was awesome (see below). Yours is awesome, too, and I have a mind to go find another before it’s too late.


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)

Seiko 6105-8119 aka "Capt. Willard".
From Sept. '76


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)

Seiko Sportsman Seahorse
from March of 1964

The Seiko's Sportsman line was a sub-brand that was introduced in 1960.
It was a handwindable line, with 7, 15 and 17 jewel versions.
Sportsman remained in Seiko's lineup until the mid '60's, with a date & no date versions.

The "Seahorse" was a "Special Badge" on the case-back that represents a manual-winding type of waterproof gentlemen’s watches of the '60’s.


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)

This is 1 of latest vintage Seiko acquisitions.
She's all original, from June, '73.
I was planning on getting her serviced, and selling her.

… then I noticed to inscription on the clasp:
USARPAC
BASKETBALL RUNNER - UP
OKINAWA 1974

Via Wikipedia:
The United States Army Pacific (USARPAC) is an Army Service Component Command (ASCC) of the United States Army and is the army component unit of the United States Indo-Pacific Command. The main areas that this command has jurisdiction in include Hawaii, Alaska, the Pacific Ocean, South Korea and Japan."

Military serviceman-owned.
I'm speechless.
I wish I could locate the original owner or his family.


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)

Already on my 2nd WOTD, the clouds won't allow for a capture of the beautiful blue dial, and the scratched crystal
won't allow for a clear view.

This watch is gorgeous, and has a bit of heft to her. I got her for a very low price.

A thorough service would do her well.

With so many watches in my hoard, I don't know if i'd wear her.

Seiko 5 6119-8273
December of 1969


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)

THIS IS NOT A POGUE.
This is a "François Cevert", nicknamed for a French racecar driver that was photographed wearing one.

Seiko6139-6009 from March '70.

It's important to know that this is not a "Pogue".
Col. Pogue wore a 6139-6005, and as such, that is the only iteration of this iteration ONLY that can be referred to as such.

This watch is all-original; a 3rd owner, and a perfectly functioning example.
It cost me just $300.
A Pogue, in similar condition, could fetch quadruple plus that amount.


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)

Seiko Navigator Timer 6117-8000
from Sept. '68
A perfect piece for both around-the-world travel, as well as around-the-neighborhood dog-walking.


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)

Seikomatic Weekdater 6206-8990
from July 1966


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)

Seiko 6106 8480 (Hacking)
Sealion M550 DX
from November of 1970.
Can you see the blue text & minutes track?


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)

Seiko M 330 Sealion
from February 1969


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)

Seiko 6106 8100 from January of 1967


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)

Seiko 7005 8052 Diver
I love this watch!
… BUT…
It has the wrong bezel, bezel insert & seconds hand.
It was sent to me with a loose caseback, and the gasket was missing.
It was sent with the correct bezel insert.
She's currently with a world renowned "Watch Smith" for service.


----------



## SkeletonKey (May 10, 2016)

My Seiko Bell-Matic from 08/'69
4006 6000
Steeping my tea.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1967 Seikomatic-P 5106-8010


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No way am I selling this beauty


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Got this today. Very happy with it 









Only thing is that I don’t think the crown is properly installed. It’s crooked, at different angles depending on how you turn it

















Anybody know what the issue might be and how to fix? 
It does look like the original KS-signed crown


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Nov. 1973 Seiko 7006-8030


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Got this today. Very happy with it
> View attachment 16161178
> 
> 
> ...


Without having it in hand, so take this with a grain of salt, it sounds like a bent winding stem.


----------



## daoster408 (Mar 20, 2021)

King Seiko 4502-8010 OOH man I love this bad boy. Just got it back yesterday from service, after picking it up on auction.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

King Seiko 5625-7113 from 1974.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Darth Vader (a.k.a. Heavy Metal)


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 16165463
> View attachment 16165458
> View attachment 16165459
> View attachment 16165460
> View attachment 16165461


Looks brand new!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

ACace1 said:


> Looks brand new!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Thanks, actually I was able to find it NOS 😃👍🏽!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 16165463
> View attachment 16165458
> View attachment 16165459
> View attachment 16165460
> View attachment 16165461


Put some socks on, why dontcha! Grumble grumble kids today...


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

jamaha said:


> Put some socks on, why dontcha! Grumble grumble kids today...


Watch was so cool 😎 it blew 💨 my socks 🧦 off…I hope your enjoying your free nato strap buddy 👍🏽!


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

Grand Quartz 9943-8030


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Bulovas&BoltActions said:


> Grand Quartz 9943-8030


Fantastic!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheResident (May 17, 2017)

One of my fav watches that I own.


----------



## VintageVagabound (Jan 15, 2018)

Seiko 6105-8000


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Watch was so cool 😎 it blew 💨 my socks 🧦 off…I hope your enjoying your free nato strap buddy 👍🏽!


Sure am! Sorry I haven't posted a pic earlier. Without a smartphone there's more friction, and I hadn't gotten around to it.

On my 7C43-7010, November 1986:


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

jamaha said:


> Sure am! Sorry I haven't posted a pic earlier. Without a smartphone there's more friction, and I hadn't gotten around to it.
> 
> On my 7C43-7010, November 1986:
> 
> View attachment 16169043


No worries, looks amazing on that beautiful classic! Wow your 7010 looks brand new, perfect combo 
😎👍🏽.


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

tro_jan said:


> A 1984 7A48-7000 Chronograph with Moonphase. And a 1983 ad from Seiko.


This is the same exact Seiko moon phase chronograph model watch that was worn in the 1986 hit movie “The Devil in Mr. Holmes” that was filmed in Italy.


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Just checking if the batteries were running low... Looks like I've probably still got a couple of years...










-Brian


----------



## steven.w49 (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1958 Cronos J14021


----------



## Vario (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 King Seiko 4502-8000


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

6023


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

7548


----------



## TheResident (May 17, 2017)

does this count? from the 1980s and was used on an actual ship. I love the font, creamy dial and deep red case.

Shares the same movement as the 4520-8020......


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

King Quartz 4821-8000


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

TheResident said:


> does this count? from the 1980s and was used on an actual ship. I love the font, creamy dial and deep red case.
> 
> Shares the same movement as the 4520-8020......
> 
> View attachment 16172336


Hell yes that counts, it’s pretty awesome!!


----------



## TheResident (May 17, 2017)

Woodpuppy said:


> Hell yes that counts, it’s pretty awesome!!


thank you!!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

6139 year 1973


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Where do you guys get aftermarket* bracelets for vintage 18/19mm Seikos? 

*don’t mean the fake branded ones


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Where do you guys get aftermarket* bracelets for vintage 18/19mm Seikos?
> 
> *don’t mean the fake branded ones


Uncle Seiko ?


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

6105-8110, 1974


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

No...NOT a Bruce Lee


----------



## nemorino (Jan 28, 2016)

Time Seller said:


> No...NOT a Bruce Lee


Such beauty, Seiko was on top in the late sixties early seventies.


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Yes a Bruce Lee


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

ffnc1020 said:


> Yes a Bruce Lee


Or so he thought... 
Bruce Lee


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Time Seller said:


> Or so he thought...
> Bruce Lee


I know the “true” Bruce Lee is not JDM but I like that dash of blue on the dial better )


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

ffnc1020 said:


> I know the “true” Bruce Lee is not JDM but I like that dash of blue on the dial better )


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Gave this 7016-8000 for my girlfriend. Suits her better💙


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Sewickley (Apr 7, 2021)

6138-0040 from February 1978 sock drawer mint bullhead!


----------



## Colin Len (Aug 26, 2021)

MDT IT said:


> 6139 year 1973





Sewickley said:


> 6138-0040 from February 1978 sock drawer mint bullhead!
> View attachment 16178539


Wow, I’m loving both of these!


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This beautiful Seiko Champion Alpinist for flashback Friday!

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Denjohan (Apr 30, 2012)

Updated family portrait.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Again today


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Colin Len (Aug 26, 2021)

I only recently got interested in watches and already a bit addicted. Just picked up this 1968 Seiko Sea Lion M110. My goal was to find a vintage watch that could have easily been one my grandfather would have worn back in the 70s. I think this one fits the bill. I got the NOS Seiko band off eBay but only partially happy with the look. I’ve got a different style in the mail as well so we’ll see if that works any better.

Looking forward to sporting this one on our family fishing trip in a couple weeks - a vacation tradition my grandfather started 70+ yrs ago.


----------



## highvista (Feb 19, 2008)

9923-8050 from June, 1979. I've regulated it to keep time with a gain of about 13 seconds per year. Not bad for a 42 year-old quartz!


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Colin Len said:


> I only recently got interested in watches and already a bit addicted. Just picked up this 1968 Seiko Sea Lion M110. My goal was to find a vintage watch that could have easily been one my grandfather would have worn back in the 70s. I think this one fits the bill. I got the NOS Seiko band off eBay but only partially happy with the look. I’ve got a different style in the mail as well so we’ll see if that works any better.
> 
> Looking forward to sporting this one on our family fishing trip in a couple weeks - a vacation tradition my grandfather started 70+ yrs ago.
> 
> View attachment 16180514


Never seen that before, very cool!


----------



## gtxtom (Jan 28, 2012)

Here's my recently acquired brown dial version. What bracelet is that if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

Rockin the 1974 Willard today


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

6306-7001


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

gtxtom said:


> Here's my recently acquired brown dial version. What bracelet is that if you don't mind me asking?











19mm 316L Steel Watch Band Oyster Bracelet For SEIKO SKX 80's Pogue 6139 KS | eBay


Material: Pure 316L Solid Stainless steel. Band Length: about 183mm (buckle closed). Band color : Silver All Brushed. Watch lug Size :19 mm.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Colin Len (Aug 26, 2021)

john_marston said:


> Never seen that before, very cool!


Thanks! Bad time of day to snap that pic as the day window is covered. There were a few variations on this design but I believe this is the rarest with date, day and what can’t be seen in my pic is the day number in red.


----------



## Colin Len (Aug 26, 2021)

gtxtom said:


> Here's my recently acquired brown dial version. What bracelet is that if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16182306


What a beauty! I need to look into these Time Sonar watches, I’m just seeing them for the first time now and really digging em.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 King Seiko 45-7000


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Crusty, well loved 6309-7049


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1962 King Seiko “First” J14102E


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

VincentG said:


> View attachment 16185479
> View attachment 16185480
> View attachment 16185481
> View attachment 16185482


Olangapo?


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice to notice Time-Sonars perhaps gaining in popularity! It’s a long-time favourite design of mine, and it shows like this…


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

I have many birthyear watches, but this is my first birthmonth watch!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Niko said:


> Nice to notice Time-Sonars perhaps gaining in popularity! It’s a long-time favourite design of mine, and it shows like this…
> View attachment 16187062



🤎


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

GMTtwotone said:


> Olangapo?


I call it a "reprolongapo", it was custom made for me as an initial prototype in NM and only 3 or 4 were ever made, I wore my 6105 on it until I decided to sell all 3 of my 6105s last year. It fit's my baby Pogue like a charm and is quite comfortable.


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

VincentG said:


> I call it a "reprolongapo", it was custom made for me as an initial prototype in NM and only 3 or 4 were ever made, I wore my 6105 on it until I decided to sell all 3 of my 6105s last year. It fit's my baby Pogue like a charm and is quite comfortable.
> View attachment 16187353


Very nice. Here's my original one. 1974


----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)

Model 7006-7109, manufactured in November, 1973:


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Diver Dan (Sep 11, 2013)

mougino said:


> Uncle Seiko ?


Yes, US is an excellent source for vintage Seiko repro bracelets, particularly 19mm ones. Well known for waffle, tropic and GL183 rubber straps, too. If you want some top shelf aftermarket options, look at Forstner’s catalog.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

The Bullhead got me all playful  What a great and fun watch!


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

<* shark >>><


----------



## MojoS (Sep 23, 2018)

Anyone partial to a bit of old quartz?


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

highvista said:


> 9923-8050 from June, 1979. I've regulated it to keep time with a gain of about 13 seconds per year. Not bad for a 42 year-old quartz!
> 
> View attachment 16180553


Well done!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Grand Seiko 6146-8000 from 1968.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Swapped back to an OEM bezel insert and love the outcome!

Still have the original bracelet, but its a bit flimsy so not comfortable using it hence the solid link replacement. 



























With the aftermarket replacement bezel


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1972 King Seiko 5626-7040


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

My first watch...now it's my daughter's since the start of high school...never been serviced in its 45 yrs of existence...its got some wear n tear now but was cleaned up and polished by me before I gave it to my daughter 8 yrs ago


----------



## steven.w49 (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Another shot of my 1981 7549-7010


----------



## morrison2951 (Apr 14, 2008)

Vintage Aug 2011 SKX007J, but with top hat sapphire and orange indices chapter ring for a splash of color.


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1965 Grand Seiko “Second” 5722-9990


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

Nov '71 6138-0011


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

rainier said:


> Nov '71 6138-0011


That’s cool!


----------



## unwindtime (Apr 15, 2021)

1972 5606-5080.
Presented to Herbert Horstmann, co-owner of the 1973 California League Champion Lodi Lions ball club, in September or October of 1973. I did a ton of research on this watch.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Found this on the cheap, surprised at how gorgeous it is (esp the dial).
Plating has worn off on lugs and bottom of the sides. Might look into getting it re-plated


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Found this on the cheap, surprised at how gorgeous it is (esp the dial).
> Plating has worn off on lugs and bottom of the sides. Might look into getting it re-plated
> 
> View attachment 16200890


My advice: don't.
Keep it as it is, it looks like vintage awesomeness


----------



## unwindtime (Apr 15, 2021)

mougino said:


> My advice: don't.
> Keep it as it is, it looks like vintage awesomeness


I was just typing the same thing.
That’s not worn, that’s patina. I would rub it down with a soft cloth with the tiniest bit of metal polish on it. That will make the metal underneath shine through and look more even with the gold (less contrast).


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

November 1974 - 7015-8000 J


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

particlewave said:


> I was just typing the same thing.
> That’s not worn, that’s patina. I would rub it down with a soft cloth with the tiniest bit of metal polish on it. That will make the metal underneath shine through and look more even with the gold (less contrast).


I wouldn’t really call it patina, the plating is simply off more like damage. But I gave it a clean and it does look more presentable. Yeah, probably not worth going the whole plating route 

Btw I do like these early quartz watches. Got a mini 7 jewels ‘mechanical’ movement along with the quartz module.


----------



## prodigy75 (Mar 20, 2021)

Hi everybody. Just got a Seiko 7019 - how many times I must shake it for a full recharge ? If I shake it for 20 seconds the watch stop 10mn later. Thanks to u.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## blr (Aug 29, 2012)

prodigy75 said:


> Hi everybody. Just got a Seiko 7019 - how many times I must shake it for a full recharge ? If I shake it for 20 seconds the watch stop 10mn later. Thanks to u.


The movement most probably needs service, this is not normal behavior. Do you know the service history of the watch?


----------



## prodigy75 (Mar 20, 2021)

blr said:


> The movement most probably needs service, this is not normal behavior. Do you know the service history of the watch?



unfortunately not


----------



## blr (Aug 29, 2012)

Then you should take it to a watchmaker. It is always a good practice to have these vintage movements serviced when you get them, unless you can be sure that it has been done in the past 5-6 years


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

new in the post. Needs a clean & a new strap (19mm is annoying)


----------



## unwindtime (Apr 15, 2021)

prodigy75 said:


> Hi everybody. Just got a Seiko 7019 - how many times I must shake it for a full recharge ? If I shake it for 20 seconds the watch stop 10mn later. Thanks to u.


For a full wind? You would have to shake it all day.
Give it a shake for a minute or so, then just wear it. If it continues to stop when being worn, it is dirty and needs serviced.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

I don’t wear this one too much yet because it could use a service, but I think it’s really cool! One thing I like about it is the count up, diver-type timer on the alarm bezel; most Bell-matics seem to have countdown timers (or no timer) instead.


----------



## Camarobill (Apr 30, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seabass23 (Feb 16, 2020)

I think this one only dates back to the early 80's but it was kind of a neat find. Bezel ring shifts from minute indices to 24-hr indices.
















Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

6145-8000 from 1969


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Newest vintage pickup, a Seiko 7548-7000 from 1982. Feels and wears a tad sleeker than the SKXs IMO.


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1968 SEIKO BUSINESS-A 8346-8040😃


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1960s Seiko Skyliner J15006E😃


----------



## Denjohan (Apr 30, 2012)

We are family


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

Denjohan said:


> View attachment 16214030
> 
> 
> We are family


 nice lot. I like that kamen rider and the 6117. 

<* shark >>><


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1965 Seiko Champion 7622-9010😃


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tassyrabbit (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Russ1965 said:


>


Fantastic...like new!👌


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Russ1965 said:


>


You should take up photography Russ🙂


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1969 Seiko Bell-Matic 4006-6010😃


----------



## echo victor (Oct 12, 2021)

Here's my Seiko 4004 from the early days of quartz. It was my grandfather's 30 year watch from Adirondack Steel. It's running, but the crystal's got a couple scratches, so I may replace that soon.


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

echo victor said:


> Here's my Seiko 4004 from the early days of quartz. It was my grandfather's 30 year watch from Adirondack Steel. It's running, but the crystal's got a couple scratches, so I may replace that soon.


Its a beaut!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

echo victor said:


> Here's my Seiko 4004 from the early days of quartz. It was my grandfather's 30 year watch from Adirondack Steel. It's running, but the crystal's got a couple scratches, so I may replace that soon.


Your grandfather picked a great watch! What a stunner.

These early Seiko quartz watches are really something else. Far less desirable than mechanical counterparts nowadays, yet arguably more premium (and more expensive at the time)


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Seiko 7548-7000 again, this time on an Uncle Seiko Z199 bracelet.


----------



## PennyTheDog (Dec 16, 2010)

1972 Seiko Navigator Timer!


----------



## pwanut (Aug 4, 2021)

ACace1 said:


> 4823-8120 circa July '77.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch. How do you like it do far ? Is it still accurate ?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

New strap and a clean. Figured a dark green goat strap would fit


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

pwanut said:


> Nice watch. How do you like it do far ? Is it still accurate ?


Its amazing! Let's see here, its gained 14 seconds since "spring forward" on March 14th, so about 2 seconds a month.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

80’s 7548


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1967 SEIKO Sportsman 6602-9981 Lume😄


----------



## pwanut (Aug 4, 2021)

Watch from 77'


----------



## pwanut (Aug 4, 2021)

pwanut said:


> Watch from 77'
> 
> View attachment 16221122


Anyone knows what type of crystal this is ?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Rosstree70 (Jan 27, 2021)

1976 Grand Quartz


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a lazy Sunday morning with a 1971 Seiko Lord Marvel 5740-8000😃


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

My 1969 Seiko Lord Matic 5606-7000, the watch that kicked off my vintage Seiko obsession.


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> My 1969 Seiko Lord Matic 5606-7000, the watch that kicked off my vintage Seiko obsession.
> View attachment 16223480


That's absolutely remarkable. Congrats.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## HamDoctor (Apr 25, 2020)

Here's my first Seiko watch, a venerable old quartz piece that has definitely seen better days, but is still running strong and scrubs up pretty nice with some PolyWatch, some ultrasonic cleaning for the band and a little cleanup work on the case. Felt quite nice to use part of Sunday afternoon on cleanup work, now it can go outside again.

I have some questions about the watch and hope someone can help me out, but I'll post a new thread for this and keep this thread clean. Link to that thread:








Question about dating my vintage Seiko Quartz 7810-8009R


Hello everyone, I'm new to vintage Seiko, so far I only have 1974 Lord Matic Special (which will still need a service before going into action), and this piece - a Seiko Quartz 7810-8009R - that I have just spent some time cleaning up. I have a question on how to date the watch, which is why I...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Continuing to spam this thread, this time with my gold-capped Seiko Grand Quartz 4840-8040 from 1975. Now on an oxblood croc strap from Ziczac Leather Workshop.


----------



## Saphiret (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Russ1965 said:


>


This is perfection. Wow. Very clean with just the right amount of detail.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> My 1969 Seiko Lord Matic 5606-7000, the watch that kicked off my vintage Seiko obsession.
> View attachment 16223480


This is one of those "only watch you would ever need" kind of watch.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Decidedly green


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> Continuing to spam this thread, this time with my gold-capped Seiko Grand Quartz 4840-8040 from 1975. Now on an oxblood croc strap from Ziczac Leather Workshop.
> View attachment 16225644


nice! Did you find it with that clean & crisp gold plating?


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1965 SEIKO Seikomatic Weekdater 6218-8971😃


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

john_marston said:


> nice! Did you find it with that clean & crisp gold plating?


Yeah I snagged it off a Yahoo! Japan auction. There were only a couple of photos provided on the listing. But I could see just from those photos that the gold capping was in crisp sharp condition. There is an unfortunate bit of wear on the side of the bezel that the sales photos didn't show. Though it's pretty out-of-the-way when wearing the watch.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Rakumi said:


> This is perfection. Wow. Very clean with just the right amount of detail.


Thanks very much 👍


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Rocco (Mar 31, 2015)

Is 1997 vintage enough? It's apparently been through a lot on its way to my wrist.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today something a bit different a JDM 1974 Electro Mechanical SEIKO Elnix SG 0723-7000😃


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1971 SEIKO LM 5601-9000😃


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

My first Seiko 5. Didn’t expect much (forgot I ordered it tbh) but I’m impressed, it looks really nice


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today is Small Watch Day a 1950s SEIKO Laurel with the highly desirable cracked crystal option😃


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

*6138 from 1972*. Just came in. I longed for this model over years. Now it's here. And... puh, it's just *s.t.u.n.n.i.n.g*.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1964 SEIKO Cronos 718990 Self Dater😃


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

My two ‘dancing hands’ back together again after @babudo ; generously helped out with a repair on the 6M25, bringing it back to full functioning life again, thank you!!


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

6138 from '72:


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

This again today


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

These are not exactly vintage but they are no longer in production and were on my collection radar for a while:










I finally have all three color variations of these JAL T1861 HAQ Perpetual Calendar watches (as least I think there were 3 variations). I believe they were only sold on the in flight catalogues back in the early 2000s on JAL flights.

The red was the hardest to find so will be my favorite:










They use the Cal. VF56 Perpetual Calendar GMT movement which was the OEM version of the Seiko Cal. 8F56. Seiko shelved the movements by the 2000s so they could put their higher end quartz 8J (and later 9F movements) for Grand Seiko without cheaper competitive HAQ movements.

I'm not aware of any other VF56 watches that made it to production, but perhaps someone out has a Pulsar with one...

-Brian


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1968 Seiko 5 DX 6106-6000


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a SEIKO LM 5606-7150😃


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Still honeymooning with 6138. Today she wears red.


----------



## Mullethead (Nov 15, 2021)

It's a good watch. I picked it up in Fayetteville, NC, just of Ft. Bragg back in 1988. Serial number indictaes it was made in 1984. It's been all over the world with me


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

6138 on bracelet


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Would you call this a snowflake dial? Really like this one









Though I just can’t get the clasp to get a nice positive click  It won’t click and I have to squish it to awkwardly stay closed








Anybody worked on these cheap clasps before?


----------



## bzr (Oct 10, 2011)

June 1971 Cevert that I fished out of a shoebox of busted Seikos from a watch shop in Burlington, VT for $150. Cleaned up pretty well, huh?


----------



## 4G63T (Jul 20, 2016)

Mullethead said:


> It's a good watch. I picked it up in Fayetteville, NC, just of Ft. Bragg back in 1988. Serial number indictaes it was made in 1984. It's been all over the world with me
> View attachment 16239242


Your watch looks like it has an interesting story to tell over the years.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1960s Seiko Skyliner J15006E😃


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

6138 again


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1975 SEIKO LM 5606-8031😃


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

Sorry for being redundant. But - damn - this watch is gorgeous!
6138


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

42 year-old 7548


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

6138 again


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1969 Seiko Bell-Matic 4006-6010😃


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

I love the dial on this 7019 ufo case


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1964 SEIKO Cronos 718990 Self Dater😃


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Brummie said:


> Today a 1964 SEIKO Cronos 718990 Self Dater
> 
> View attachment 16250723


That square cyclops is interesting


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

StephenR said:


> That square cyclops is interesting


Yes Steve I'm questioning it a bit, but I quite like it and it's a quick change to a flat crystal if needed 🙂


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The granddaddy case of Seiko's current divers: 7548 Quartz Diver from 1981


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today an early 1960s Seiko Goldfeather😃


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Brummie said:


> Today an early 1960s Seiko Goldfeather
> 
> View attachment 16252462


Nice one! Mine looks the same, but with the swirl dial, but yours looks in better condition! Love that strap, I think you’ve just inspired me…


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

StephenR said:


> Nice one! Mine looks the same, but with the swirl dial, but yours looks in better condition! Love that strap, I think you’ve just inspired me…


Thanks Stephen, the strap's Ostrich skin from Vietnam. 😀

Ebay VNCROCSELL


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Brummie said:


> Thanks Stephen, the strap's Ostrich skin from Vietnam.
> 
> Ebay VNCROCSELL


Thank you, I might just check that out!


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

Heljestrand said:


> View attachment 16251925


Beautiful, love that classic patina 😎👍🏽


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

a to the k said:


> Sorry for being redundant. But - damn - this watch is gorgeous!
> 6138
> View attachment 16246108


Love that Jumbo! Beautiful condition also 👌🏽


----------



## taprosoft (Jun 13, 2021)

Seiko 5 Actus 7019-7060


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Loving how ‘deep’ the indices are on this. These tall baton indices have become one of my favourite Seiko features (as well as the sharp lines and angular surfaces)


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

6458-600A
Incoming uncleseiko GL831


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1968 SEIKO BUSINESS-A 8346-8040😃


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1973 KING SEIKO 5625-7111😃


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1967 SEIKO Business-A 8306-8020 30J😃


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Wore the Rally Diver Yesterday and the Helmet / Darth Vadar today so worth a photo or two while they're synchronised.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

7019-5120. A gift from my girlfriend!


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Distracting myself from WFH with wristshots; my Seiko 6309-7040 from 1978.


----------



## Leptodiktis (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Leptodiktis (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1971 SEIKO LM 5601-9000😃


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

<* shark >>><


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1961 Cronos Sea Horse J13032. Seiko’s first water resistant watch.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

My gada on/in/under the water watch


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1968 SEIKO BUSINESS-A 8346-8040 with the original bracelet after I fitted an extender so it fits my wrist😃


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

Just came in today.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1965 Seiko Champion 7622-9010😃


----------



## zztopops (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## taprosoft (Jun 13, 2021)

Seiko Quartz Chronos


----------



## Nahte (Sep 26, 2020)

Just got this in the mailbox today.

Yeah... My first Bell-Matic and the alarm, day/date, timing are all working well!
Based on my research, there's been no modification/replacement done too! Everything seems to be original.

I have a problem though. I couldn't find its stock bracelet and I couldn't find a matching leather strap!
The 19 mm hidden lugs don't work well with thick leather; just couldn't get the pins into them. 

Sigh...


----------



## Nahte (Sep 26, 2020)

Russ1965 said:


>


Nice one. Crown Special... Have been looking for one.


----------



## trip_67 (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Not sure if I'd call this vintage yet, but it's no spring chicken at 42 either.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1965 SEIKO Seikomatic Weekdater 6218-8971😃


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

1978 Seiko 6309-7049 Diver presented on Holiday inspired RED leather


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

1983.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1967 SEIKO Business-A 8306-8020 30J😃


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Brummie said:


> Today a 1967 SEIKO Business-A 8306-8020 30J😃
> 
> View attachment 16273882


Cool watch but I'm intrigued by the strap. What is it?


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Saswatch said:


> Cool watch but I'm intrigued by the strap. What is it?


Hi @Saswatch it came with the watch when I bought it. I have done some searches and found this identical Milanese bracelet on one other. The clasp has no SEIKO logo but neither did the other, so whether it's original or not I don't know perhaps someone on this thread will know? 🙂


----------



## MrZeke (Apr 18, 2018)

Modded pogue.









Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

MrZeke said:


> Modded pogue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice one


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 16274672


It needs a few more jewels Russ but it'll do🤣


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## taprosoft (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Nahte (Sep 26, 2020)

Got the matching leather strap! 
This is a piece of chocolate and I am loving it!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

King Seiko 5625-7113 from 1974. Such a timeless design.


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

日曜日 Kanji 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Getting funky tonight...










...with a KS 5626-7140 VANAC.

-Brian


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Finally have 99% of the parts to complete (x3) of these! 6139-7100 - Darth Vadar / Helmet's. Hands and dials etc are aged, but all genuine.










Piecing together of the last one. Just a minute recording hand needed to finish it off. 

Does anyone have one of these hands lying about they'd like to get rid of?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

‘78 7548


----------



## oa.design.werke (Dec 5, 2020)

MrZeke said:


> Modded pogue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, that is ICE cold. F the purists on this one. 
Can you briefly summarize your mods and approach?

I too have a pogue, rare egg yolk on black chapter, pepsi bezel. It's missing crown and pushers 

I have to rebuild it anyway, and i'm torn between keeping it as original as possible or just modding it to the gills like you did. I never sell my personal watches so I don't care about resale.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

I bought this off the bay last April, I ordered the parts for it but only just last week had the time to work on it. The movement is running fabulously well, I wore it "as found" for weeks and knew this already. I changed the pusher gaskets and springs, the crown gaskets and the back gasket, I installed the new crystal using the old crystal gasket. It is now my new fav, I even wore it to work the other day, I cannot believe how well it is running, under 10spd. It is my 1st Seiko automatic chronograph ever and I am so glad I picked the UFO as a "target" cuz I think I lucked out  It cost $380 delivered.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1967 Seikomatic-P 5106-8010


----------



## MrZeke (Apr 18, 2018)

oa.design.werke said:


> Man, that is ICE cold. F the purists on this one.
> Can you briefly summarize your mods and approach?
> 
> I too have a pogue, rare egg yolk on black chapter, pepsi bezel. It's missing crown and pushers
> ...


I didn't do all the moddi g, the previous owner built it using the 6139 movement dial from a helmet and put it in a Pogue case, I changed the bezel from a smooth bezel to the tachy scale.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

7T34 Flightmaster


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## zenskar (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1968 Lord Matic 5606-7030


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

7017-6020


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1975 SEIKO LM 5606-8031😃


----------



## PossibleFailure (Dec 14, 2021)

My 7a28-7100 from 83'.


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

King Quartz 9923-8060


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

This is going to my younger son as a birthday present this month


----------



## bradurani (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

I just replaced the battery in this old 7T32 chronograph. I’ve always liked the old diver style bezel, since I find it the most useful! It still has a tachymeter as the chapter ring.


----------



## unwindtime (Apr 15, 2021)

June 1977 Seiko Pan Am World Timer M158-5009 with box and papers, cross posted.


----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

$2,50 at a yard sale.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1967 SEIKO Sportsman 6602-9981 Lume😄


----------



## PhysicsIsHard (Oct 10, 2020)

1974's LM.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

1979' 7548.


----------



## taprosoft (Jun 13, 2021)

Seiko Gyro Marvel 60's


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

1998 Seiko 1/100 Chrono


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today something a bit different a JDM 1974 Electro Mechanical SEIKO Elnix SG 0723-7000😃


----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sturmgewehr1944 (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Slowbro (Jul 22, 2021)

I’m currently visiting my partner’s parents in rural Nova Scotia, and so did the customary sweep of local antique stores. Found this 1978 Seiko for $20 this afternoon. It seems to be keeping remarkably good time (given that it’s likely never been serviced).


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

Dec 1982


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Just delivered today a 1954 SEIKO SUPER 13017😃
The Super released in 1950 was the first Seiko watch with a centre second hand🧐


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1971 SEIKO LM 5601-9000😃


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

6139-6009









<* shark >>><


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Recent speed timer quartz release made me realize how beautiful the blue Pogue is.


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Dec.'79 Seiko SilverWave.


----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

7016-5001 (1973) & Nikon S4 (c.1959-60).


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

July 1970 Yachtman


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

I think 1999, but not sure.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1968 SEIKO BUSINESS-A 8346-8040😃


----------



## jdetka (Dec 14, 2021)

My 1974 Seiko 7006-7007.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## j.p.g (Sep 22, 2021)

1984 6458-600b


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Delivery of cases arrived today so put them straight to good use. A few of the Vintage watches safely tucked away.


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

My wife’s 1983 diver….works for me!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Seiko 7548-7000 from 1982. Still running strong at -0.1s/d.


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Seiko Lord Marvel 5740-1990 (c. 1964)


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Just in… GS 5722-9991. “7N” serial placing at 1967. Super sharp lines and a beautiful rose patina to the dial. Very pleased. 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

7549-7009 ‘79


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

1974 Seiko LM Special two toned with faceted crystal.
Montage crystal Seiko 5216 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

KS 44-9990 for Christmas Eve!!! Merry Christmas all!!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

6602-8050


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1965 SEIKO Seikomatic Weekdater 6218-8971😃


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1958 Cronos J14021


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1969 Seiko Bell-Matic 4006-6010😃


----------



## DeanL (Sep 24, 2012)

I have a bunch of old Seiko
watches but even though this is not a high grade or special function watch I'm partial to its clean classic look.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Rainy Daze (Apr 7, 2019)

Seikomatic-R 
1966 8305-8030


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1967 SEIKO Sportsman 6602-9981 (Lume Model)😄


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Seiko Sportsmatic '64;
Greetings!


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

gshock626 said:


> 1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


Beautiful! These Skyliners are really lovely, and very unappreciated compared to some of its contemporaries.


----------



## taprosoft (Jun 13, 2021)

Type 2 Quartz


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

taprosoft said:


> Type 2 Quartz
> View attachment 16330317
> 
> View attachment 16330316


Hi @taprosoft love the strap is it after market if so where from😃


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MaximillionBuxx (Dec 31, 2016)

1974 DX 6106-5009


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

1968 Grand Seiko Hi-Beat 6146-8000 back on wrist again.


----------



## cartiersantos (May 26, 2017)

My 1979 Tank


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Seiko world time '69 today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## the_chang (Sep 15, 2013)

Am hoping someone can help me on this. 
I missed out on bidding for this watch on eBay and it sold for £15.00 with no other bidders.

I can see its been modded. Can anyone tell me which watch model number Seiko watch was used with the movement so that I can perhaps make it myself.


----------



## taprosoft (Jun 13, 2021)

Brummie said:


> Hi @taprosoft love the strap is it after market if so where from😃


Sorry but this came from a local watch store. They have bunch of old straps so I took a few. Not sure about where to get it new myself 😂 .


----------



## d3xmeister (Sep 4, 2018)

gshock626 said:


> 1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


The Skyliner, especially the non-date, is one of the most beautiful Seikos ever made. So simple, so elegant, so balanced. To me this is the ultimate Seiko dress watch. I have one just like this.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

One of mine >


----------



## Sturmgewehr1944 (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## oa.design.werke (Dec 5, 2020)

Archangel FX said:


> 7T34 Flightmaster
> View attachment 16292449


Beautiful example! I wish the gold on my bracelet was still as nice as yours! Also unbelievably clean bezel! Nice watch man. I love the 7t's.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 King Seiko 4502-8000


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1968 SEIKO LM 5606 7100😃










Seiko Brochure 1969


----------



## AzHadEnuf (Dec 8, 2014)

Fun watch


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

AzHadEnuf said:


> Fun watch


If your not having fun with it any more please give it to me😉😃


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Wishing everyone a good start to the new year...


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

the_chang said:


> Am hoping someone can help me on this.
> I missed out on bidding for this watch on eBay and it sold for £15.00 with no other bidders.
> 
> I can see its been modded. Can anyone tell me which watch model number Seiko watch was used with the movement so that I can perhaps make it myself.
> ...


Looks like a Mumbai special. I’d avoid these vague Seiko 5s on eBay. if you can’t confirm a model number from the listing it’s probably a frankenwatch


----------



## the_chang (Sep 15, 2013)

john_marston said:


> Looks like a Mumbai special. I’d avoid these vague Seiko 5s on eBay. if you can’t confirm a model number from the listing it’s probably a frankenwatch



I don't care where its from or if its a Frankenwatch. As long as it keeps reasonably good time and looks good enough for me.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

the_chang said:


> I don't care where its from or if its a Frankenwatch. As long as it keeps reasonably good time and looks good enough for me.


That’s understandable. I just mentioned it because you are asking for a Seiko model number while there probably isn’t one


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today my "square eyes";
Happy new year to all!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jjsoviet (May 11, 2020)

*King Seiko 4402-8000*






















*Seiko 6139-6020 Pulsations*


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Its taken me around a year to service, source original parts and reassemble this beautiful piece of history. Chose to use aged original parts rather than aftermarket new.

Still a few bits to sort out, but 99% there and running very well so far. 



















































Bought it as parts, not running, no crystal, hands etc..


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

the_chang said:


> Am hoping someone can help me on this.
> I missed out on bidding for this watch on eBay and it sold for £15.00 with no other bidders.
> 
> I can see its been modded. Can anyone tell me which watch model number Seiko watch was used with the movement so that I can perhaps make it myself.
> ...


It isn't a genuine Seiko as far as I can tell. 

Was it an Indian based seller?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

scooby-wrx said:


> Its taken me around a year to service, source original parts and reassemble this beautiful piece of history. Chose to use aged original parts rather than aftermarket new.
> 
> Still a few bits to sort out, but 99% there and running very well so far.
> 
> ...


A labour of love... Well Done 👌


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jake31 (Nov 1, 2015)

scooby-wrx said:


> Its taken me around a year to service, source original parts and reassemble this beautiful piece of history. Chose to use aged original parts rather than aftermarket new.
> 
> Still a few bits to sort out, but 99% there and running very well so far.
> 
> ...


Amazing work! I really have to get one of these, been talking about it for years!


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

U.F.O '76;
Regards!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## the_chang (Sep 15, 2013)

Russ1965 said:


> It isn't a genuine Seiko as far as I can tell.
> 
> Was it an Indian based seller?


UK seller


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1965 SEIKO Seikomatic Weekdater 6218-8971😃


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Darth Vader;
Happy Sunday!
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1962 King Seiko J14102E


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1964 SEIKO Cronos 718990 Self Dater😃


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Just a couple of 6139's out in the sun


----------



## taprosoft (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## kjoken (Aug 30, 2019)

I see your H. Moser
I raise you Seiko Daini fume dial


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Panda '74;
Regards!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Kenster21 said:


> View attachment 16335853


Lovely! What’s the reference?

I always fancied a vintage DJ-style watch. These Seikos look like they might fit that


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)

john_marston said:


> Lovely! What’s the reference?
> 
> I always fancied a vintage DJ-style watch. These Seikos look like they might fit that


Thanks. 6923-8089 I think. It was my college graduation gift in ‘85. Oddly enough replaced by a DJ years later. Still runs great.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

7002-7001J classic with lots of patina / character!


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

Old Watch Alert! Found this full set tags and all 1977 Superior Quartz. 60 applied indexes


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

My Grand Seiko 6146-8000 61GS from 1968.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1975 SEIKO LM 5606-8031😃


----------



## drums4money (Jun 3, 2008)

Day & date wheels in the process of doing their thing last night.


----------



## Otosi (Jan 11, 2011)

Such a cool watch! Love the King Seikos!


----------



## Otosi (Jan 11, 2011)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 16337239


What a great watch. Love the bracelet. Love the dial.


----------



## Otosi (Jan 11, 2011)

This is a recent acquisition from KVW. A JDM 6106-6040 on a wonderful Uncle Seiko bracelet. It's such a comfortable watch.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Otosi said:


> What a great watch. Love the bracelet. Love the dial.


Thanks for commenting... 🙏


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## sidewindingroads (Sep 28, 2021)

My vintage King seiko chronometer









Sent from my LE2120 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

1984 seafoam green Baby Arnie, received today.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Working with the "Pulsations"









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Rare 7002-7039 transitional diver. Looks rough but runs great. I love the “tink” sound made by the metal date wheel. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Seiko 7548 Divers! Vance.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1965 Seiko Champion 7622-9010😃


----------



## zenskar (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## Otosi (Jan 11, 2011)

1984 Seiko H556-5020 "Adventurer" - A fun watch from the 80s with crazy crown-controlled digital setting. It'd be great to see a reissue of this, a la the Arnie. Maybe at 40mm or so, for those of us without Arnie arms.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1970 SEIKO LM 5606-7150😃


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today my two bulls;
Regards!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

6139 '72;
Regards!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

Seiko 7009-8069 given to my Dad by my Mom in 1978. Recently serviced and given a new acrylic crystal.

Note: With this movement, the date is set by pushing inward on the crown, causing the date to “jump” forward. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

I ordered this a bit over a month ago from a seller in India. eBay seller royalzone2. I bought it to take apart and try putting back together again.

It got here, my wife saw it, and -snap- I don't have a watch to take apart after all.  It's cool - having my wife react so positively to a watch is more important!










Even when I break out the loupe, it looks like new. The hour markers and everything else on the dial are painted. What really gives the face of the watch an interesting depth is that the military markers (13-24) are painted on the underside of the crystal. Very nice classic Seiko 5. It's manual, not automatic. Heck of a nice watch for $28.50.

Guess I'll just disassemble one of the Invictas I've got on the shelf for future mods...


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

New to me Cevert










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1971 SEIKO LM 5601-9000😃


----------



## guran (Dec 24, 2016)

Have had this since new:










And this for my grandson 😄:


----------



## zenskar (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1973 KING SEIKO 5625-7111😃


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

6138-8030 John Player Special










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Brummie said:


> Today a 1973 KING SEIKO 5625-7111😃
> 
> View attachment 16351347


Nice! What’s the bracelet?


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

john_marston said:


> Nice! What’s the bracelet?


Hi John it's the original as far as I know but with an extender to fit my wrist😃


----------



## PotatoSmashed (Dec 14, 2021)

This is now my favorite thread on this site! I’ve learned a bunch just scrolling through here. Lots of beautiful pieces. I got this one recently, my first vintage Seiko! The pushers are a bit ‘clicky’ (but don’t stick) and the bottom one wobbles slightly. I am planning on taking it in to a local place for a service, just to have them take a peak at the movement’s condition. Although it appears to be running well, and the chronograph functions work fine.

6139-6040:


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 King Seiko 45-7000


----------



## emiTstI (Feb 4, 2020)

Circa 1974 .. my first watch purchase










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Jumbo" '74, a timeless watch! Happy Sunday!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1975 Lord Matic Special 5216-8020


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1968 SEIKO BUSINESS-A 8346-8040😃


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

For today, a 7a28 from 1982.









Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

“Symmetrical Case” 6105-8009 dated July ‘70


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## blr (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1967 SEIKO Business-A 8306-8020 30J😃


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Seikomatic '64;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Otosi (Jan 11, 2011)

Today it's a new acquisition: 1995 Seiko SUS Chronograph with the 7T27 movement.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1967 SEIKO Sportsman 6602-9981 (Lume Model)😄


----------



## Otosi (Jan 11, 2011)

Brummie said:


> Today a 1967 SEIKO Sportsman 6602-9981 (Lume Model)😄
> 
> View attachment 16358571


Those are cool hour markers!


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Otosi said:


> Those are cool hour markers!


Thanks @Otosi it's the original lume on them and still glows (sort of) but the lume on the hands has lost its glow😃

And here's a question to vintage seiko lovers, should I re-lume them or leave them original?


----------



## Rainy Daze (Apr 7, 2019)

Re-lume. It's just like servicing or repairing the movement. You're not altering the watch, only restoring it to full original function.


----------



## tommyblas (Jun 30, 2015)

Brummie said:


> Today a 1967 SEIKO Business-A 8306-8020 30J
> 
> View attachment 16356084


Great bracelet! What is it?

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

I gave this 7019 to my younger son last year, he loves it and it was not getting any wrist time with me.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

tommyblas said:


> Great bracelet! What is it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


Hi @tommyblas as far as I know it's the original, here's a pic of it from the 68 Seiko catalogue😃


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Tone1298 said:


> View attachment 16359233


That looks great on that bund I think I might get one for mine. It's nice seeing another Sportsman 6602-9981 Lume owner there are not a lot of these about😃


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Brummie said:


> That looks great on that bund I think I might get one for mine. It's nice seeing another Sportsman 6602-9981 Lume owner there are not a lot of these about😃


Thanks! Was inspired to wear it by your earlier post. The dial on yours is super clean and looks the business on that lizard!

You should definitely try it out in a bund, I’m really enjoying mine.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## zenskar (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today the bear;
Cheers!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1954 SEIKO SUPER 13017😃


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Brummie said:


> Today a 1954 SEIKO SUPER 13017😃
> 
> View attachment 16360877


Nice. Is there a serial number on that dating the watch to 1954? I thought they started putting S/Ns on them in '55 or '56.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Time Seller said:


> Nice. Is there a serial number on that dating the watch to 1954? I thought they started putting S/Ns on them in '55 or '56.


Hi @Time Seller here's a pic I presume 54?


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Brummie said:


> Hi @Time Seller here's a pic I presume 54?
> 
> View attachment 16360904


Very interesting. My Unique has no serial number inside or out and is 13048, which would probably make it around 1955, yours being a bit earlier...that would seem to fit. I thought early models might not have serials or shock protection (my Unique has neither), but your 1954 serial number proves otherwise.


----------



## Pascal S (Jul 15, 2006)

Once upon a time in 1984, a particular watch, bought for me by my dad, started my passion for chronographs. I was a teenager at the time, and I abused this timepiece, giving it a few scars. Almost a decade ago, I sent this watch to someone for a much needed spa treatment, and for a variety of reasons it ended up staying there until last week.

Now, much to my delight, my Seiko 7A38-7000 is finally back. I'm over the Moon!


----------



## Jwon (Jan 11, 2015)

Grand quartz "Diamond dust" QGB060


----------



## zenskar (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Pascal S said:


> Once upon a time in 1984, a particular watch, bought for me by my dad, started my passion for chronographs. I was a teenager at the time, and I abused this timepiece, giving it a few scars. Almost a decade ago, I sent this watch to someone for a much needed spa treatment, and for a variety of reasons it ended up staying there until last week.
> 
> Now, much to my delight, my Seiko 7A38-7000 is finally back. I'm over the Moon!


That is a crazy spa treatment  Looks great back on your wrist, congratulations!


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1970 SEIKO LM 5601-9000😃


----------



## FrankDiscussion (Dec 27, 2021)

1977 Seiko Quartz Type II


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1969 Seiko Bell-Matic 4006-6010😃


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1972 King Seiko 5626-7040


----------



## Wahoo98 (Aug 15, 2021)

gshock626 said:


> 1972 King Seiko 5626-7040


Great watch and photos.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1964 SEIKO Cronos 718990 Self Dater😃


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Wahoo98 said:


> Great watch and photos.


Appreciate it!


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 16366462


A beauty!!; my sincere congratulations on your veteran Seiko!
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Thank you Reuben 🙏


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

gshock626 said:


> 1972 King Seiko 5626-7040


Beautiful vintage Seiko and fabulous photos! 
Congratulations!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Russ1965 said:


> Thank you Reuben
> View attachment 16368058


Wow, one beauty after another!
Great Seiko!
Greetings!!


Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

My Seiko "grulla"(crane in english?)'64;
Greetings!
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bradurani (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

rubendefelippe said:


> Beautiful vintage Seiko and fabulous photos!
> Congratulations!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Thanks buddy!


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

Got this last week.









Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## roachjl (Mar 17, 2011)

1973 Bell-Matic. I just got this. I was excited to find one with the coffin link bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jstguk (Jun 1, 2021)

Brummie said:


> Today a 1970 SEIKO LM 5606-7150😃
> 
> View attachment 16344663


I just serviced my 5606 and she's now looking a beauty


----------



## jstguk (Jun 1, 2021)

rubendefelippe said:


> Today my two bulls;
> Regards!
> 
> 
> ...


I'm slowly falling on love with these Bullheads!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Niko said:


> View attachment 16368579


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Seiko Grand Quartz 4840-8040 in gold cap, from December 1975.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

May 1973


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

White Helmet '77;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1965 Seiko Champion 7622-9010😃


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Finished out the day with my July 1970 Yachtman


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

jstguk said:


> I just serviced my 5606 and she's now looking a beauty


Great video. Thanks👍😉


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Some vintage:Seiko DX "Sea Lion" '68,Seiko 5 6119 '69,Seiko5 6119 '68 and 7005 '72;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

Seiko ufo









Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today an early 1960s Seiko Goldfeather J14060😃


----------



## zztopops (Aug 4, 2021)

Anthonius said:


>


JPS!!!!!!


----------



## drums4money (Jun 3, 2008)

1968. 
Serial # appears to be from my birth year and month. I'll keep this one. It's a little past 11PM & the day/date had started to roll over.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Old, bold, chocolate and gold… 

JDM 6138-0040 "Bullhead" ca. ‘76


----------



## Sturmgewehr1944 (Sep 18, 2019)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> Old, bold, chocolate and gold…
> 
> JDM 6138-0040 "Bullhead" ca. ‘76


Amazing Bullhead !! Hope to add on just like this to my collection some day !!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

1996 Grey Ghost


----------



## Narcoleptic Flarp (Jan 4, 2022)

Happened to be wearing it right now as I browse this thread!


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

The Bull Head today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sturmgewehr1944 (Sep 18, 2019)

6139-7060 !! Amazing Dial...


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today something a bit different a JDM 1974 Electro Mechanical SEIKO Elnix SG 0723-7000😃


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

6105-8110 “Captain Willard” from Oct. ‘74


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

1974 King Seiko 5625-7041
Officially Certified HI-BEAT Chronometer


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sturmgewehr1944 (Sep 18, 2019)

Anthonius said:


> View attachment 16375720
> View attachment 16375721


Just Amazing!!! Not sure I will ever see one in person…


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1968 SEIKO LM 5606-7100😃


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Are the early to mid 90's vintage? 

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr

Just in case that doesn't count here is my 6139. 

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Anthonius said:


> View attachment 16378340
> View attachment 16378341


Beatifull your Kakume champagne,with kanji calendar!;is rare;I have the blue,great watch;
Congratulations!


Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelSS (Jul 14, 2018)

1971 5621-7000


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1971 Seiko Lord Marvel 5740-8000😃


----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

I have two of these 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 Grand Seiko 6145-8000


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

gshock626 said:


> 1969 Grand Seiko 6145-8000


That's a beauty @gshock626 😍


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Yesterday in "The Chalten",Patagonia, Argentina, with the Seiko military;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1968 SEIKO BUSINESS-A 8346-8040😃










Just took another shot to try and show the indices and hands as in certain light they look amazing 😃


----------



## Newnice (Apr 7, 2019)

This is the greatest thread of all time. I don't see how anyone can read it and not emerge as a Seiko fan.


----------



## Newnice (Apr 7, 2019)

That dial ...


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1965 Grand Seiko 5722-9990


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

gshock626 said:


> 1965 Grand Seiko 5722-9990


Would you say vintage GS is a step above KS? I’ve been considering some of these GS models but the prices are ~2x that of similar condition KS, and not so sure the quality is that much better (sometimes same movements).

Also, that 5722 reminds me of this seiko I have


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

These two were "born" a month apart, the Baby Pogue 6119 is June 1970 and the Yachtman 6138 is July 1970


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1975 SEIKO LM 5606-8031😃


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

It’s gotta be afternoon coffee time soon…


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

john_marston said:


> Would you say vintage GS is a step above KS? I’ve been considering some of these GS models but the prices are ~2x that of similar condition KS, and not so sure the quality is that much better (sometimes same movements).
> 
> Also, that 5722 reminds me of this seiko I have
> View attachment 16384937


I wouldn’t say it’s a step above, nor worth twice the price, and you’re right about the same movements.  I have that Seikomatic-P. It’s a good comparison to the 57GS, especially the size and how it wears on the wrist


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Would you say vintage GS is a step above KS? I’ve been considering some of these GS models but the prices are ~2x that of similar condition KS, and not so sure the quality is that much better (sometimes same movements).
> 
> Also, that 5722 reminds me of this seiko I have
> View attachment 16384937


GS is more dressy than KS in small subtle ways at least the ones from the 70s and made by the Suwa factory.

Most of them have capped seconds hands and no protruding counterweight on the hour and minute hands. They typically use thinner handsets. There’s a strong hint of restraint in the design language when you compare them side by side.

The KS 5625-7041 bucks that trend but those “chronometer” models were supposedly built by the sharing of resources from both Suwa and Daini factories.

I prefer the Daini movements though.


----------



## taprosoft (Jun 13, 2021)

SEIKO LM 5606 with Red dial


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dondiletante (Nov 13, 2020)

Currently at the watchmaker for full service: Seiko 6309-7040 "short-text dial" from 1984.


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

1998 Whiz Bang


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)

Question to you Seiko & vintage Seiko fans:

went to a restaurant for dinner yesterday & saw a whole lot of photos on the wall of the chef/owner at work in his kitchen. I noticed that he was wearing a Seiko while at work. Which model of Seiko is this? Thanks.


----------



## ACace1 (Jan 28, 2012)

bombaywalla said:


> Question to you Seiko & vintage Seiko fans:
> 
> went to a restaurant for dinner yesterday & saw a whole lot of photos on the wall of the chef/owner at work in his kitchen. I noticed that he was wearing a Seiko while at work. Which model of Seiko is this? Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 16387568


Sportura Kinetic. Don't know the exact model number.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

My 6309-7040


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1973 SEIKO LM Special 5206 6110😃


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Armsraised (Feb 10, 2021)

almost 30 years old for this Stingray


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

1978 6306-7001


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

The Seiko gang here

































































Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1967 SEIKO Business-A 8306-8020 30J😃


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

'69 6139-6010


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## cmchong77 (Aug 21, 2012)

Blue Seiko 5


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1st Gen Seiko Orange Monster 7s26-0350 SKX781 😃


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Kakume,"square eyes";









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

bombaywalla said:


> Question to you Seiko & vintage Seiko fans:
> 
> went to a restaurant for dinner yesterday & saw a whole lot of photos on the wall of the chef/owner at work in his kitchen. I noticed that he was wearing a Seiko while at work. Which model of Seiko is this? Thanks.


@bombaywalla noted this is the Sportura Kinetic from the early 90's Jorg Hysek:

Vol.1 | by Seiko watch design

The model pictured it is the titanium model. The one in the article is the SBVW015.

Jorg Hysek is best known for designing the Vacheron 222 (Pre-Overseas)

The Story of the Vacheron Constantin 222

-Brian


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

I've just re-acquired a 6105. Like an idiot, I sold mine a few years back (after which the cost of them almost tripled....) I celebrated by watching Apocolypse Now, obviously.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

BrooklineWatch said:


> I've just re-acquired a 6105. Like an idiot, I sold mine a few years back (after which the cost of them almost tripled....) I celebrated by watching Apocolypse Now, obviously.
> 
> View attachment 16393850


Congratulations! You have recovered a historic jewel from Seiko;
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Seiko world time '69;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

Dec '77 6306-7001


----------



## tikander (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Rainy Daze (Apr 7, 2019)

My latest acquisition, a Cronos from 1960.

J14028


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

NOS …6139-7060 Teal Sunrise


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Rainy Daze said:


> My latest acquisition, a Cronos from 1960.
> 
> J14028
> 
> View attachment 16395320


Wow!, beautiful!, it is the first time that I see it;
I congratulate you!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> NOS …6139-7060 Teal Sunrise
> 
> View attachment 16395527
> View attachment 16395528
> ...


Incredible!; how good it is!, US!, My sincere congratulations for having this wonder. 
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1970 SEIKO LM 5601-9000😃


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

rubendefelippe said:


> Incredible!; how good it is!, US!, My sincere congratulations for having this wonder.
> Greetings!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Thank you kindly my friend 😎👍🏽!


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Friday arvo coldie with a 1964 SEIKO Cronos 718990 Self Dater😃


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

An elusive Teal 6458 quartz diver


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tro_jan said:


> An elusive Teal 6458 quartz diver




My teal Baby Arnie says hello


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Seiko Lord Matic 5606-7000 from 1969. Such a nice angular case design on this reference.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

mougino said:


> My teal Baby Arnie says hello


Head turners, both.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

With a new battery, today I took out this rare vintage ana-digi; Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## daoster408 (Mar 20, 2021)

45KS. Beautiful watch!

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Latest purchase which will be staying in my collection for some time. Just need an original bracelet to finish it off properly. 

1989 - 6309-836A


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1960s Seiko Skyliner J15006E😃


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

My teenage son borrowing my old Seiko. He's loving the new band.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

howards4th said:


> View attachment 16400248
> 
> 
> View attachment 16400249
> ...


In adolescence everything is perfect!, (who could take us back to her!) 
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

..the first chronograph in the world with analogue second and day-date display
7A38-7080 year 1984


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a (new to me) 1969 Seiko 5 Actus SS 6106-8440😃


Just needs some work on the crystal but otherwise all good and original👍🙂


----------



## galvinw (Jan 16, 2017)

1981 Credor 9300-5050. Been looking for this specific model for a little while and got very lucky when it came up on Yahoo Auctions. The listing photos were very un-flattering and the watch was dirty, which might have explained why no one bid on it. Cleaned up nicely and will satisfy my square watch cravings for a bit.


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

My first Seiko and my first dress watch - graduation present from my parents in 1984. I wore it every day for that decade and into the 90's.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1967 SEIKO Sportsman 6602-9981 (Lume Model)😄


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## diffinctive (12 mo ago)

I am new to the watch world, and I am looking for a bit of advice. My 40th birthday is later this year, and I would like to get a vintage Seiko from my birthyear. I would like a white or silver dial dress watch from 1982 that I can pair with a black alligator leather strap. I prefer mechanical, but I am open to Quartz if needed. My budget is about $500.

What models/reference numbers should I be hunting for? Thank you.


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Castron (Sep 26, 2014)

7005-8199

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Still love wearing this all original 6139-6002


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1970 SEIKO LM 5606-7150😃


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Took the 1962 Seikomatic out for a spin today. Plenty of life left in this 60 year old beauty!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steven.w49 (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

diffinctive said:


> I am new to the watch world, and I am looking for a bit of advice. My 40th birthday is later this year, and I would like to get a vintage Seiko from my birthyear. I would like a white or silver dial dress watch from 1982 that I can pair with a black alligator leather strap. I prefer mechanical, but I am open to Quartz if needed. My budget is about $500.
> 
> What models/reference numbers should I be hunting for? Thank you.


This might be a good start for you to look further into:

*Seiko 7Axx Quartz Chronograph*

As our last, but not least, choice on Vintage Seiko watches to buy now, I’m going down the electrical impulse path. Quartz – yes, that’s correct. In 1982, Seiko debuted the 7A28 as the world’s first analog quartz chronograph. Today, I’d make the claim that this chronograph and its relatives, the 7A38 and 7A48, are still highly impressive pieces of machinery. Digital watches have their place, but I’d argue that the 7A28, with its 15-jewel serviceable movement, split timing capabilities and 1/10 second timing is masterfully built. I own a *7A38* – same family but with day and date – and it’s such a well executed watch that it easily competes with many of my favorite purely mechanical pieces.















May I also suggest Googling 'watches made by Seiko in 1982' and go from there.

Best of luck.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Freshly serviced at a cost of $440.00


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Russ1965 said:


> Freshly serviced at a cost of $440.00
> View attachment 16410655


Welcome to the patina world Russ. It looks great😃


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## taprosoft (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1970 SEIKO LM 5601-9000😃


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this 6139 '70 with rain for here;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## drums4money (Jun 3, 2008)

Seiko can quietly take over your collection if you're not looking ..


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

The cricket today; 
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Wearing my vintage Seiko 6309-7040 cushion-case diver on this red Sunday. Love the simplicity of these older turtles compared to the newer SRP reissues; the printed hour markers, tasteful dial text, and slightly smaller proportions. This example hails from December 1978, with a good amount of wear without being totally and utterly battered.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## jeber007 (12 mo ago)




----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1971 SEIKO LM 5601-9000😃


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Sportmatic '64;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk[/ATTACH]


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## TheResident (May 17, 2017)

MojoS said:


> Anyone partial to a bit of old quartz?
> View attachment 16188953


I think the vintage KQ and GQ are very cool.


----------



## mostlywabisabi (Dec 1, 2012)

ForGoodnessSeiko said:


> This is my shout:


Sweet watch and nice photo!


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1969 Seiko 5 Sports 6106-6040😃


----------



## TheResident (May 17, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Found this on the cheap, surprised at how gorgeous it is (esp the dial).
> Plating has worn off on lugs and bottom of the sides. Might look into getting it re-plated
> 
> View attachment 16200890


These are really cool and can be had for a reasonable price!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

Seiko 7015-6010 "Time-Sonar" from around '76.


----------



## TheResident (May 17, 2017)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 16412152
> View attachment 16412153
> View attachment 16412154
> View attachment 16412155
> View attachment 16412156


Great piece


----------



## TheResident (May 17, 2017)

Brummie said:


> Today a 1970 SEIKO LM 5601-9000😃
> 
> View attachment 16414632


Very cool, I also really like the lord marvel versions


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1964 SEIKO Cronos 718990 Self Dater😃


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Possibly my favourite KS:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

ddaly12 said:


> 1974 King Seiko 5625-7041
> Officially Certified HI-BEAT Chronometer
> 
> 
> ...


This is beautiful.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

gshock626 said:


> 1965 Grand Seiko 5722-9990


Amazing.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## TheResident (May 17, 2017)

Russ1965 said:


> Possibly my favourite KS:


Lovely piece.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

This is the story of dive watch..


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Nov ‘86 7a28-7120










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1968 SEIKO BUSINESS-A 8346-8040😃


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 16428152


That is beautiful, nice find 👍🤩😍


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Brummie said:


> That is beautiful, nice find 👍🤩😍


🙏


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Server error, please delete!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Server error, please delete!


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1967 SEIKO Business-A 8306-8020 30J😃


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## cartiersantos (May 26, 2017)

My one and only 1979 Tank !


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1974 Electro Mechanical SEIKO Elnix SG 0723-7000


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## KKFF (Aug 10, 2021)

Is this considered vintage yet? Seiko quartz from the early 2000s. My first “nice” watch.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jpfwatch (Mar 11, 2014)

King Seiko 5626-7040


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

My battered 7548-700B from 1980 back on wrist again.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1973 SEIKO LM Special 5206 6110😃


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## PotatoSmashed (Dec 14, 2021)

Recently put the original bracelet back on this one!


----------



## thetimecollective (11 mo ago)

45KS today. With the rarer Superior Chronometer dial! Loving the 36000BPH sweep.


----------



## ferrin (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

blue Kings


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today seeing light for the first time in a while a 1950s Seiko Laurel with the highly desirable cracked crystal option😃


----------



## TheResident (May 17, 2017)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> My battered 7548-700B from 1980 back on wrist again.
> View attachment 16438978


Can we start of a thread to just show off your hairy wrists? Somehow wrist shots look better to me with some arm hair lurking underneath.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

This is not my watch but just wanted to give a heads up to you crypto millionaires that there's a rare opportunity to pick up a 5718-8000 1964 Olympic chronograph (<edit> based on the Cal. 5717/9 monopusher Crown chronograph):



















Auction ID on YJ is d1037486656 for those that are checking.

-Brian


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Seiko SNKK52*

*


  




*


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1975 SEIKO LM 5606-8031😃


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

NOS addition, the rare H558-7020 Ashtray Arnie edition…


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> NOS addition, the rare H558-7020 Ashtray Arnie edition…
> 
> View attachment 16444968
> View attachment 16444969
> ...


I've never seen this before, that is so badass!


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

hi_bri said:


> This is not my watch but just wanted to give a heads up to you crypto millionaires that there's a rare opportunity to pick up a 5718-8000 1964 Olympic monopusher:
> 
> View attachment 16444347
> 
> ...


I'm confused because it has two pushers.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

jamaha said:


> I've never seen this before, that is so badass!


Thanks bro 😎 👍🏽, they are pretty rare especially in this condition.


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

jamaha said:


> I'm confused because it has two pushers.


Sorry you are correct. This is based on the 5717/9 Monopusher movement but it actually has 2 pushers so this is a typical chronograph. The buttons on the left side are for manually lap count and reset function.

The watch in action:






-Brian


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Boyfriends;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jdetka (Dec 14, 2021)

1974 Seiko 7006-7007


----------



## Dr Obnxs (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Dr Obnxs (Jan 10, 2021)

Dr Obnxs said:


> View attachment 16445627
> 
> View attachment 16445626


The top one I learned about when a friend's father passed and she found his in a safe deposit box. It's got a 7A48 movement. That little subdial goes around in just a second. I liked it so much I found my own on eBay.

The full lume dial I bought from someone here. I had then both serviced at Seiko's NJ service center. Under $200 each.

I really like them and they bring me more joy than my Speedie. But due to their age they get worn less often. The younger of the two, the full lume, is over 25 years old! Ill keep them forever no matter what comes or goes from the rest of the assemblage.

Each of these was well under a grand. I've got some much more expensive watches that I like a lot less. There's tons of value and beauty in vintage watches. You just have to jump in what you like when you see it. You never know when it'll cross you path again.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Brummie said:


> 1973 SEIKO LM Special 5206 6110😃
> 
> View attachment 16439750


I love that bracelet!


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

mougino said:


> I love that bracelet!


Hi thanks it's the original😃


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Here's proof that Seiko designers back in the early 1970's liked their LSD (at non-microdose levels):










All these King Seiko VANACs are 5246-6030 case codes but the dial designs and bracelets are variable. Produced between 1972-73.

Blue dial with jewels (the only KS with jeweled hour marks):









Green dial with box indices:









White-silver dial with crazy hands:









One of the few examples from Seiko where dial designs were totally wacky for the same case code.

-Brian


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

Dr Obnxs said:


> The top one I learned about when a friend's father passed and she found his in a safe deposit box. It's got a 7A38 movement. That little subdial goes around in just a second. I liked it so much I found my own on eBay.
> 
> The full lume dial I bought from someone here. I had then both serviced at Seiko's NJ service center. Under $200 each.
> 
> ...


The moon phase version is a 7A48. Mine was a gift from my then GF - now wife. Great watch and still working fine. One of the finest quartz movements ever made.


----------



## mediasapiens (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Watch19 said:


> The moon phase version is a 7A48. Mine was a gift from my then GF - now wife. Great watch and still working fine. One of the finest quartz movements ever made.


The best thing about the 7A48 is that it will be known to most pre-millenial WIS's as the John Holmes' Seiko 

OMG. I think I'm in love (watch out, shocking...

-Brian


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1969 Seiko Bell-Matic 4006-6010😃


----------



## Dr Obnxs (Jan 10, 2021)

Watch19 said:


> The moon phase version is a 7A48. Mine was a gift from my then GF - now wife. Great watch and still working fine. One of the finest quartz movements ever made.


You are correct! My apologies!

I'm a Moon phase junkie.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

hi_bri said:


> The best thing about the 7A48 is that it will be known to most pre-millenial WIS's as the John Holmes' Seiko
> 
> OMG. I think I'm in love (watch out, shocking...
> 
> -Brian


Wait till my wife hears about this!


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Russ1965 said:


>


Nice to see that one again Russ🤩


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Brummie said:


> Nice to see that one again Russ🤩


It was love at first sight for me, Dave

And despite the passage of time since I bought it, I still feel the same way every time I look at the dial.


----------



## d3xmeister (Sep 4, 2018)

Even if the prices are not what they used to be, I still think most vintage Seiko are very underrated, with vintage it seems to be all about brand name and created hype. Even with Swiss watches there are still some amazing bargains, for example watches that are built just as good as a Tudor, even with more attractive designs, even have the same exact movement yet cost 5-10 times less. It’s crazy. So it’s definitely not a Seiko (or other japanese brands) situation only.

There are vintage Seikos that still sell for peanuts, and they are at least equal quality to Rolex Datejusts or Airkings for example (Some 62 or 52 or 56 or 82 series). You can spend a lot of money for some watches that have a good brand name on the dial yet are made from poor base metal plated cases, have average AS or other movements, while you can get a Seiko that is better in every single way, again for many times less money.

The watch in here is not one of them, it’s a lower end Seiko and yet it is still a better watch than many vintage watches I own (full SS case, very good WR with serious gaskets and this one is fully restored, very robust movement with a big balance with makes it very stable and accurate)

I understand dressy and casual watches are not so popular these days, but I still think people sleep on these and one day they’ll wake up.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

d3xmeister said:


> Even if the prices are not what they used to be, I still think most vintage Seiko are very underrated, with vintage it seems to be all about brand name and created hype. Even with Swiss watches there are still some amazing bargains, for example watches that are built just as good as a Tudor, even with more attractive designs, even have the same exact movement yet cost 5-10 times less. It’s crazy. So it’s definitely not a Seiko (or other japanese brands) situation only.
> 
> There are vintage Seikos that still sell for peanuts, and they are at least equal quality to Rolex Datejusts or Airkings for example (Some 62 or 52 or 56 or 82 series). You can spend a lot of money for some watches that have a good brand name on the dial yet are made from poor base metal plated cases, have average AS or other movements, while you can get a Seiko that is better in every single way, again for many times less money.
> 
> ...


Here February has 29 days! 
How good!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## adt89 (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1968 Seiko 5 DX 6106-6000


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

adt89 said:


> View attachment 16447146


The Jumbo, for me, the most beautiful of the Seiko 6138, also a timeless watch.
Cheers!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## d3xmeister (Sep 4, 2018)

rubendefelippe said:


> The Jumbo, for me, the most beautiful of the Seiko 6138, also a timeless watch.
> Cheers!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


I feel the same way. A chronograph like nothing else outhere, it is so different yet seems so “right” It is one of my favorites watches of all time.


----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

April 1981 .. 7548 I swapped the black insert out for the Pepsi


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## thetimecollective (11 mo ago)

Russ1965 said:


>


Thats a special dial! Is it original?


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1965 SEIKO Seikomatic Weekdater 6218-8971😃


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1961 Cronos Sea Horse J13032


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

thetimecollective said:


> Thats a special dial! Is it original?


Yes, as far as I know.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Dreem1er said:


> View attachment 16449271


The most beautiful and timeless of the Seiko 6138 in my opinion; Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Now this veteran "5",cal.7006 '74.









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## thetimecollective (11 mo ago)

61GS Today!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## taprosoft (Jun 13, 2021)

d3xmeister said:


> View attachment 16447059
> 
> View attachment 16447060


Brother 😶


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

thetimecollective said:


> 61GS Today!
> View attachment 16450261


Gotta love the 61GS, especially this particular case shape. Wearing mine today (6146-8000), hailing from 1968.


----------



## d3xmeister (Sep 4, 2018)

taprosoft said:


> Brother 😶
> View attachment 16450702
> 
> View attachment 16450701


Very nice. This is a 7019-7060. I have the black version and the salmon dial version of this watch, but not the blue you have.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1971 Seiko Lord Marvel 5740-8000😃


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

rubendefelippe said:


> Here February has 29 days!
> How good!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Does this watch have hacking?


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> Gotta love the 61GS, especially this particular case shape. Wearing mine today (6146-8000), hailing from 1968.
> View attachment 16450711


Wow! That is clean.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

My 1977 Golden Tuna back from an overhaul!


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

1981 7549-7010


----------



## tel.oneill (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy Monday.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1971 SEIKO LM 5601-9000😃


----------



## arolex (Feb 12, 2017)

Poseidon-Jim said:


> Hey your in the right place & a post like this is always welcomed.
> 
> Vintage seiko's are at the top of golden age for Seiko, they in my opinion are the best quality and innovation to come out of Japan to date, with exceptions to the Prospex and GS lines of today with some standard & mid grade watches that held true to that age old classic engineering.
> 
> ...


Great collection! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## arolex (Feb 12, 2017)

Frogman4me said:


> all original 1980 6309-7049


Always loved the 6309. Beautiful example.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Slide rule(photo from my archive);









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Rather aged, but still going strong!


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1970 SEIKO LM 5601-9000😃


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Just in… 6145-8000 crosshair 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

My daily a 1970 6138-0010 Yachtman


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

LM with faceted crystal


----------



## adt89 (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1966 Seiko 5 Sportsmatic Deluxe 7619-7060


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

My 6309 turtle …


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

±5 seconds per year accurate: Superior Twin Quartz 9983 from 1978


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Disco240 (12 mo ago)




----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

7002-700A from 1996


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1960s Seiko Skyliner J15006E😃


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1967 Seikomatic-P 5106-8010


----------



## cartiersantos (May 26, 2017)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Slowly (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

😎


----------



## Tim86seiko (11 mo ago)

Sportmatic 6619-8230

Temporary daily driver untill I can fix the keyless works


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

The classic 56 King Seiko. Reference number 5625-7113 hailing from 1974, this one is a later example of the 56KS series, with the plain stainless steel screw-on caseback lacking the medallion.


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Finally completed my 7T59 1/100 Chrono Sport Tech Collection:










The case code was 7T59-6A00 for most other than 7T59-6A19 for the black coated version. Not a perfect set yet since I'm missing extra links for the fully gold model (PM me if you have extra links).

Favorite would be the sporty stainless SHS001J:










These are best associated with the 1992 Barcelona Olympics. The most complex analogue quartz chronograph ever produced by Seiko.










-Brian


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

1986 - 6309-836A all original apart from the bracelet


----------



## arolex (Feb 12, 2017)

MarMar3690 said:


> View attachment 16455989





MarMar3690 said:


> View attachment 16455989


So cool, love that bezel.


----------



## arolex (Feb 12, 2017)

Russ1965 said:


>


Very elegant.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1974 Electro Mechanical SEIKO Elnix SG 0723-7000


----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)

Can anyone recommend a reliable source for vintage Seiko watches?

I found sophon_I on ebay, any experiences with that seller?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1975 Lord Matic Special 5216-8020


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

cartiersantos said:


>


Lovely! Which ref is this?

I've been eyeing some Tank homages from Seiko, but they usually don't get the lugs right (which is what defines it as a 'tank' to me). But this one looks pretty close


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

gshock626 said:


> 1967 Seikomatic-P 5106-8010


This easily rivals any Swiss vintage watch. Amazing.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1964 Seiko 5 Sportsmatic 
To my knowledge the first Seiko 5 model released😃


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

gshock626 said:


> 1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


Do you do case finishing yourself? Most watches you post have pristine cases for 60s/70s watches!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Hoy llevé el "ojos cuadrados champagne;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

The Sarb with a predecessor from '67


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1969 5126-8120


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Seiko sporstmatic '64,today "carnaval:;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1968 Lord Matic 5606-7030


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Only one I ever post. Only one I've got.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1964 SEIKO Cronos 718990 Self Dater😃


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Unique classic 7009


----------



## PotatoSmashed (Dec 14, 2021)

Recent pickup, a 6139-7002. I really like the odd case shape!


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)

Time for the 6139-6002 for some wrist time. 
Some people call this the “Pogue” however a true Pogue is a 6005 reference. 
Looks identical though


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

john_marston said:


> Do you do case finishing yourself? Most watches you post have pristine cases for 60s/70s watches!


No I do not. Just got lucky with my acquisitions


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 16454796


How do you get these stunning pics Russ?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Patrick_R said:


> How do you get these stunning pics Russ?


Years of practice, I guess, Pat.

Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)

Russ1965 said:


> Years of practice, I guess, Pat.
> 
> Thank you for the compliment.


You are very welcome. 
The light is always lovely


----------



## JakeOh (11 mo ago)

Grandad's old 6138-8000 Baby Panda that was tossed in the back of a miscellaneous cabinet. Can't wait to get this restored.


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

1982 7A28-7049


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1954 SEIKO SUPER 13017😃


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

1960, the same release year as the first Grand Seiko:


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Bull Head '74;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Really love this old classic! Lots of character with the aged parts


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1973 SEIKO LM Special 5206 6110


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Here's my re-visit down the Seiko Bell-Matic rabbit hole, after owning several many years ago. I've always struggled with finding EXACTLY the right strap/bracelet for the Bell-Matic. After almost giving up on mating this Bell-Matic, my search has ended! Here it is on a MiLTAT 19mm Quick Release Tapered Milanese Mesh Brushed SS bracelet. It was a laughably easy install/sizing task. As many of us have said - "The bracelet/strap MAKES the watch!" Speaking strictly for myself, I have to say that the two look like they were made for each other:


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

<* shark >>><


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1972 6119-6053


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1965 SEIKO Seikomatic Weekdater 6218-8971😃


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1969 Seiko 5 Actus SS 6106-8440😃


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1976 Seiko 6138-0049 Bullhead


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1968 SEIKO BUSINESS-A 8346-8040😃


----------



## GeSpot (11 mo ago)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1958 Cronos J14021


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

This is my 6138 0010 from March 1970...as far as I know one of the earliest 6138s ever made. Anybody has a February or January 1970 6138?


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1967 SEIKO Business-A 8306/46-8020 30J😃


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Vintage Teal Diver from the 1980s


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tro_jan said:


> Vintage Teal Diver from the 1980s


 this one is my Grail!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

mougino said:


> this one is my Grail!


You and me both, sir.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1975 SEIKO LM 5606-8031😃


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1969 5126-8120


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1965 Seiko Champion 7622-9010😃


----------



## GeSpot (11 mo ago)




----------



## Michael M_ (May 18, 2014)

My Dads daily watch from the 70s. He worked in it and broke off the crown. The watch would still work if it had a battery.


----------



## calvinktlim (Apr 1, 2007)

6105s









Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

I keep trying vintage chronos, and none seem to stick. This piece might change that!

(before and after my buddy @wristsushii got it cleaned up with a new bezel insert and hands)


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

1978 6306-7001


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

@ddaly12 wow that is clean!!!


----------



## bombora (Apr 1, 2012)

ddaly12 said:


> 1978 6306-7001
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the best. How about a caseback pic?


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1997 sbss015


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Bob1035 said:


> @ddaly12 wow that is clean!!!


Insane condition. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

bombora said:


> One of the best. How about a caseback pic?


You are making me blush!! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

SEIKO LM Special 5206 6110😃


----------



## bombora (Apr 1, 2012)

Sorry about that, but 6306’s are my favorites.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

‘79 7549-7009 Golden Tuna


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

The polar opposite of @ddaly12 's turtle, but fresh back from Jack at IWW, it runs really well and the lume glows like crazy, but still looks great


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Finally put sapphire on my SBCM025 Pepsi. It's showing it's age with some bezel ghosting:










It was not until recently that off-the-shelf sapphires were available.

This is 29mm x 3mm. Officially it should be 2.9mm high but I'm willing to tolerate a 0.5-1mm jut out on the crystal since the bezel/insert has a bit of inward sloping:










I don't think it would look right with the next option of 2.5mm.

-Brian


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1969 Seiko 6119-8300


----------



## sf16 (Nov 7, 2019)

H558 Arnie. Tried the reissue but they were a tad thick.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

1970 61A 36mm


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1964 Seiko 5 Sportsmatic😃


----------



## GeSpot (11 mo ago)




----------



## Boondoggle (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

May 1969 6139-6010


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1964 SEIKO Cronos 718990 Self Dater😃


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

1978 Seiko Diver Reference 6309-7049 on vintage NATO


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

1980 Vintage on Bas & Lokes Leather


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

June 1972 6138-0011 SpeedTimer


----------



## PotatoSmashed (Dec 14, 2021)

Current collection of vintage Seiko ('mini turtle' snuck in the shot, the only non vintage of the group). Haven't decided whether or not to replace the red Chrono hand on the 6138 with the correct white one.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1973 KING SEIKO 5625-7111 with original bracelet 😃


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

I've never been on the lookout for this particular model, but purchased it over the wkend for the 6139 movement. Unfortunately its been polished quite a lot and the hands have been messed about with, but the dial & more importantly the movement are in great condition! 

Only part I want:











1977 - 6139-7080


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

March 1970 6139-6009


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Wearing my Seiko 7548-7000 quartz diver from 1982. Amazing to think that the iconic SKX design originated all the way back in the late 1970s/early 1980s.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 16501111


That dial is very elegant, Art Deco-ish. I really like the font for "Alpinist".
Do you know approximately when it was manufactured?


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

MarkKenyon said:


> That dial is very elegant, Art Deco-ish. I really like the font for "Alpinist".
> Do you know approximately when it was manufactured?


Yes, it is, I've always liked the Art Deco look of the design. This watch was produced in May '64.
Here is an interesting article about the model.


----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)

Time Seller said:


> Yes, it is, I've always liked the Art Deco look of the design. This watch was produced in May '64.
> Here is an interesting article about the model.


Thank you for the link, very interesting reading. Have to add that to my Watch Recon alert list


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1997 Seiko sbss017


----------



## Rosstree70 (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1969 Seiko Bell-Matic 4006-6010😃


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1970 SEIKO LM 5601-9000😃


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Slim case 7002 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1971 SEIKO LM 5601-9000😃


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1975 SEIKO LM 5606-8031😃


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 King Seiko 4502-8000


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

6139-6002


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bradurani (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## bondichook (Aug 15, 2019)

.


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1971 Seiko 6139-6005


----------



## DELORTO (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1969 Seiko 5 Sports 6106-6040😃


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## SuperDadHK (Nov 3, 2018)

7A38-7070


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1969 Seiko 6119-7160


----------



## DELORTO (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## DELORTO (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Received (x10) watches today! Was a delay with delivery so they all arrived at once! Was like Christmas 

One stands out from the crown and is a first for me so very excited to add it to the collection. Everything looks to be original, but a little uncertain about the fishbone bracelet.. Think its genuine, but I haven't seen the springpin arrows like this before, anyone know if its the real deal? 🤞

Was absolutely filthy so completely stripped it and ultrasonically cleaned the parts which is always satisfying with a watch in this state. Hard to fins one with an original finished case (not polished) 


































Bracelet has the Z7050S Markings











My three versions of the Helmet model! 😁


----------



## PotatoSmashed (Dec 14, 2021)

6138-8039 'JPS' on an Uncle Seiko bracelet. (chrono seconds hand should be white, but I've gotten used to the red one)


----------



## Ichiran (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

My July 1970 6138-0019 is turning out to be my favorite watch


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

6105-8119


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

DELORTO said:


> View attachment 16514894


I love this watch


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1975 Seiko 6138-0030


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

6309 from 1978


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## DELORTO (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Seiko 7005 '72;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1969 Seiko 5 Actus SS 6106-8440 on original bracelet 😃


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1962 King Seiko “First” J14102E


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

January 1970 6139-6030


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

My Seiko Grand Quartz 4840-8040, produced in December 1985.


----------



## Tim86seiko (11 mo ago)

6619-7000 sportmatic weekdater new crystal fresh out the oven.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Daini and Suwa SpeedTimers! 1970 and -71


----------



## Mpower2002 (Oct 6, 2020)

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Very happy with this ol' Helmet!


----------



## GeSpot (11 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 16521872


What type of strap is this?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Tone1298 said:


> What type of strap is this?


The original Seiko band.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

6217-7000. ‘64 May >>>


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

GeSpot said:


> View attachment 16521844
> 
> View attachment 16521845


Nice one. What is its reference number?


----------



## HamDoctor (Apr 25, 2020)

Seiko Grand Quartz 9943-8000 (Model QGB824), made in March 1981, with the original bracelet.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

WT '69;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## FBMJ (Jan 26, 2012)

Seiko quartz 4110


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

1971 Seiko Bell-Matic with gray sunburst dial:


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Summiter


----------



## comstar (May 5, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1973 SEIKO LM Special 5206 6110😃


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today two "Toros";









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DELORTO (Feb 11, 2006)

Seiko champion 1965 wearing seikosha 860


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1964 JDM Seiko 5 Sportsmatic😃


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Seiko 7548, Dec'79.


----------



## jond1010 (Apr 29, 2011)

Seiko chariot with hammered dial from the early 80’s











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1971 Seiko Lord Marvel 5740-8000😃


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Ricktock (10 mo ago)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Auto2892 (Feb 1, 2021)

This is a piece I repaired and polished for myself


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1972 King Seiko 5625-7110


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

gshock626 said:


> 1972 King Seiko 5625-7110


Beautiful!!
I congratulate you for having that beautiful Seiko!
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

rubendefelippe said:


> Beautiful!!
> I congratulate you for having that beautiful Seiko!
> Greetings!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Thanks Ruben!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A workhorse quartz diver from 1981, on Z199


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

"Kakume" '73;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

7T34 Flightmaster>>>


----------



## PotatoSmashed (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1971 Lord Matic Special 5206-6080


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Heading to work this morning wearing my Grand Quartz 4840-8040 from 1975. Love the quality on these early quartz pieces.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

jond1010 said:


> Seiko chariot with hammered dial from the early 80’s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a cool dial, never seen one like it. Ref#? More Seikos with that dial?


----------



## jond1010 (Apr 29, 2011)

john_marston said:


> Thats a cool dial, never seen one like it. Ref#? More Seikos with that dial?


Seiko Chariot 2220

Not sure if any others have a hammered dial.

Here is an article where it’s talked about some.









Seiko 2220 – The Nicole Kidman of vintage Seikos (by contributor Mr. Chow)


Musings: For other articles by Mr. Chow, please click here. As always, all pictures by contributor unless otherwise stated. I’m writing another article again, this time about a vintage hand wound c…




musingsofawatchaddict.wordpress.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Beautiful 6139-7100 out in the remaining snow earlier


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1974 JDM SEIKO Elnix SG Electronic 16 jewel 0723-7000😃


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

November 1971 6138-0011


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 King Seiko 45-7000


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

1974 - 7015-8000


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

6139-6010 Sept. '69


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Thanks to Jack at IWW, this old horse glows (and runs!) like no 6309 should!


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Very good condition SEIKO Flightmaster.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1967 SEIKO Sportsman 6602-9981 (Rarer Lume Model)😄


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1972 King Seiko 5626-7040


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Sprint Veloce said:


> Very good condition SEIKO Flightmaster.



WOW... Seiko have certainly made some terrible models..


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

Just for fun I've been wanting a Seiko made my year of birth. I found this good condition, newly serviced Lord Marvel hi beat from Feb 1967, which arrived today. Of course it's got signs of wear but for 55 it's in as good shape as me


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1969 Seiko “sushi roll” 6119-7160


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

1974 5216 midsize 2 toned, faceted crystal
seiko 5216 montage oriental girl by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1967 SEIKO Business-A 8306/46-8020 30Jewel😃


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

6309-836A


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1968 SEIKO BUSINESS-A 8346-8040😃


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1968 SEIKO LM 5606-7100😃


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1972 Seiko 6119-6053


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

MarMar3690 said:


> 1972 Seiko 6119-6053
> View attachment 16547721
> 
> View attachment 16547722


 OUTSTANDING!


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1973 KING SEIKO 5625-7111 with original bracelet 😃


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko SQ Diver from 1984


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

tro_jan said:


> Seiko SQ Diver from 1984


Big like. And jdm pepsi bro..


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

martyloveswatches said:


> Big like. And jdm pepsi bro..


Here, here to the Pepsi


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 Grand Seiko 6145-8000


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)

Monaco


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Early 1960s Seiko Skyliner J15006E😃


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

1974 Seiko 3823 V.F.A with the harder to find Roman dial

The bracelet is from a USA Market Seiko quartz of the same era


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 16552549
> View attachment 16552550
> View attachment 16552551
> View attachment 16552552
> View attachment 16552553


Wow, brilliant mate. My absolute grail there.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

White Helmet today;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1965 Grand Seiko “Second” 5722-9990


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1965 SEIKO Seikomatic Weekdater 6218-8971😃


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> Wow, brilliant mate. My absolute grail there.


Thanks mate! Definitely was one of mine also.. pictures do not do it justice, and it’s the perfect dimensions 🤝👌🏽


----------



## grenert (Dec 9, 2016)

I was inspired by this post and went with a King Twin Quartz that I just got back from my watchmaker. The new crystal really shows off the pretty textured dial.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

1978










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

Seiko sbss013


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

May 1977 6309-7049


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1976 Seiko 6138-0049


----------



## dmurrell (Dec 14, 2018)

7C43-7010 I picked up …


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Quartz Diver, on Seiko Z199, from January 1981


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## taprosoft (Jun 13, 2021)

Seiko 5 DX


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

seiko 7s36-0060


----------



## Rosstree70 (Jan 27, 2021)

1970 Lord Matic


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1969 Seiko Bell-Matic 4006-6010😃


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Panda'74 today;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

1983 7A28-7039


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

November 1971 6138-0011


----------



## Alex Thyl (Apr 24, 2008)

It was my father's.


----------



## Rosstree70 (Jan 27, 2021)

1969 KS 45-7000 just in.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1968 SEIKO BUSINESS-A 8346-8040😃


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Wearing the Seiko 61GS 6146-8000 again today.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

April 1974 6105-8119


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

6309-729A - GL831


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1964 JDM Seiko 5 Sportsmatic😃


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1968 Seiko 5 DX 6106-6000


----------



## fx2243 (Jun 12, 2017)

Picked this up today for £30, I’m very pleased with it. When I saw it I just had to buy it, needs an extension for the bracelet to be comfortable and could do with a new crystal but I’ll just wear as is for the time being. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

7005-7100 '72;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

Little bling










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

fx2243 said:


> Picked this up today for £30, I’m very pleased with it. When I saw it I just had to buy it, needs an extension for the bracelet to be comfortable and could do with a new crystal but I’ll just wear as is for the time being.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very good purchase of the Seiko Quartz in excellent condition! 
I congratulate you!;I have its brother from the south, I bought it in 1980, it was my first quartz watch,is of septiembre 1979,and I engraved my initials on the brooch; 
Greetings!
(used google translator)
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Racer88 (Jul 24, 2020)

Oops... I posted on this thread before. Forgot. Oh, well! Again!

C359-5000


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

1975 JDM Seiko QZ

The QZ sat at the top of the Q line up (QT, QR and QZ) and was the equivalent of the international models (2002 (QT), 3003 (QR) and 4004 (QZ)) and like all Seiko quartz until the advent of the cheaper Seiko Type II, was expensive. The QZ has the 0923 movement in it and like all 09xx movements, has a 3 language day wheel. The Japanese models are strange as they have Japanese (kanji) and two different English ones with the one English part like the English part of the day wheel on most Seikos (black Mon-Fri, Blue Sat and Red Sun), the other English part of the day wheel is M-Sat in blue and Sun in red in a fatter font. I am not sure as to why two English instead of an English and Roman (like my Singapore Seiko 4004 with Chinese, Eng and Roman). These are getting harder to find in good condition with a good price. (there is no point to buying them on Yahoo Japan when they want more then you can get them on eBay). 

This one was bought from a USA seller who claimed that it needed a new battery and he did not have the tool to change it. (I can believe that as i had to make a tool to unscrew the battery door on the early Seiko quartz watches since my normal case back removal tool would not work). He offered me a refund if it did not work (which would not have happened even if it was dead as i have a few gold plated crappy looking 4004's with 09xx movements which i can swap into the QZ after i replace the day wheel). Oddly enough, It would sort of work for a short time after I pulled the crown out to set the time. Then would go back to the second hand doing the small back and forth jump denoting a new battery was needed. i robbed one of my 4004's for a working battery to wear this watch. I have several 301/386 batteries coming so i will replace the 4004's battery also.

It is on a expansion bracelet because the original bracelet sucked

If you have a chance to do so, pick up a early Seiko quartz for your collection


----------



## tel.oneill (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

journeyforce said:


> 1975 JDM Seiko QZ
> 
> The QZ sat at the top of the Q line up (QT, QR and QZ) and was the equivalent of the international models (2002 (QT), 3003 (QR) and 4004 (QZ)) and like all Seiko quartz until the advent of the cheaper Seiko Type II, was expensive. The QZ has the 0923 movement in it and like all 09xx movements, has a 3 language day wheel. The Japanese models are strange as they have Japanese (kanji) and two different English ones with the one English part like the English part of the day wheel on most Seikos (black Mon-Fri, Blue Sat and Red Sun), the other English part of the day wheel is M-Sat in blue and Sun in red in a fatter font. I am not sure as to why two English instead of an English and Roman (like my Singapore Seiko 4004 with Chinese, Eng and Roman). These are getting harder to find in good condition with a good price. (there is no point to buying them on Yahoo Japan when they want more then you can get them on eBay).
> 
> ...


Very good review of that beautiful Seiko quartz model that I did not know;thanks for sharing! Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

6309-7290 - GL831


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

6139-6012 '72;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1967 SEIKO Sportsman 6602-9981 (Rarer Lume Model)😄


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

The Seiko QZ with a 1977 Seiko 4004.

I ended up putting them on a couple of 19mm mesh bracelets i had gathering dust and unused. I had to file them down a MM to fit on these 18mm watches but they look good with them.


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Bull Head '74;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1968 SEIKO LM 5606-7100😃


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

July 1970 6119-8062


----------



## g_jeffers (Mar 15, 2021)

One of my favorites.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

While not exactly old, this 8F35 watch is near impossible to find....

I maybe saw it on sale on YJ about 3 times over the last many years and finally decided to pull the trigger:










I believe this is the rarest of the 8F Perpetual Calendar watches. Produced in 2004, it was limited to 130 for the Disney Store for the 70th year anniversary of Donald Duck. Case code was 8F34-0040 and it's the same case and movement as the SBCM023 Pepsi.

The crystal has imprint of a Seagull and Fish underneath:









Special "D" signed clasp:









Original box. It does have a Seiko warranty and I threw my own 8F35 manual to make it complete:









Of interest, for reasons of pure corporate greed, Disney Japan did release a 150 limited version for the 71th Donald Anniversary the following year. IMHO, I do prefer the Pepsi more. This is not my watch but just a pic:









Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Digital A128 '78;
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

hi_bri said:


> While not exactly old, this 8F35 watch is near impossible to find....
> 
> I maybe saw it on sale on YJ about 3 times over the last many years and finally decided to pull the trigger:
> 
> ...


Wow, a really rare Seiko, very collectible for us;
I congratulate you for having it! Cheers!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1969 Seiko 6119-8300


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1971 SEIKO LM 5601-9000😃


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Last night 6119 '70 and today Kakume '73;
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

Seiko 6319-6002









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1971 Seiko 6139-6002


----------



## Cheep (9 mo ago)

this one is very worn, and needs a service… but I like the brass case.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1966 Seiko 5 Sportsmatic Deluxe 7619-7060😃


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

I bought this 37mm LM because she loved the dial and the price and said "buy it" I was hoping to coax her into a larger size watch but it didn't work, maybe a new SRPE 28mm will be a gateway watch, hope springs eternal, I love the watch but it is too small for me. It is not my 1st jdm Seiko, but it is my 1st Kani day wheel, an exhibit of grammar of design more than any other Seiko I own. Every time I look at a vintage KS I pull this out of the drawer and think naww.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

g_jeffers said:


> One of my favorites.
> View attachment 16574642
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice vintage Seiko, with caliber 5106; I have never seen one of the same movement with 33 jewels as its dial says; Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

To atone for my recent modern vintage watch posting, here is a less common but Self-important vintage:










Seikomatic 39 Jewel J13085 Self-Dater.

You can kind of make out that dolphin king emblem on the caseback. It's so important it has it's own case own caseback removal tool:










Cal. 395 was the highest jewel vintage Seikomatic movement and the basis for the 35 Jewel Seikomatic Chronometer which became the Cal. 6245 Grand Seiko Automatic A nice gilded movement like the vintage Omega's of the day. Not common for Seiko to do this as even the Grand Seiko 6245-9000 was a stainless non-gilded movement:










The movement lineage also extended out the the famous 62MAS and here's a nice article on how Martin hot-rodded his 62MAS with a 395 movement:

Hot-rodding a Seiko 62MAS

I guess it's a Self-Important Seiko after all!

-Brian


----------



## king_collector (Jul 8, 2018)

dont mind me, just a "budget" VC


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

6306-7001


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

Seiko 6139-6002 “Cevert” from 1971


----------



## effovex (May 11, 2015)

Does this vintage diver count?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1975 SEIKO LM 5606-8031😃


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

June 1970 6138-0019


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

Seiko 6139 8002









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1972 Seiko 6119-7173


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Something very different! 1973 - 6106 Not my style (square) but I appreciate this one for its unique styling and character! Its also in very good condition! 

Never taken one of these apart before & its certainly different to all the rest, but just like Japanese cars very well engineered!


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Walking off lunch...


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

Always trendy


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi , vintage LCD


----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

‘70s 6119-8080, my first proper watch I wore to school back in the 70s-80s


----------



## thetimecollective (11 mo ago)

45KS today, can’t get enough of the 10hz sweep


----------



## piktor (Mar 25, 2011)

MarMar3690 said:


> Seiko 6139-6002 “Cevert” from 1971
> View attachment 16580718


Great chrono. Interesting water resistance of 70m (suitable for swimming back in its heyday?)...


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## urban_alchemist (Jul 3, 2017)

Seiko Liner


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1969 Seiko 5126-8130


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Military 6139 '73;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Here is a JDM Seiko quartz I just got. It is case number 3803-7010. It is on a NOS Bambi bracelet


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

<* shark >>><


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1965 SEIKO Seikomatic Weekdater 6218-8971😃


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 16552549
> View attachment 16552550
> View attachment 16552551
> View attachment 16552552
> View attachment 16552553


Is this the first reference with an applied “Grand Seiko” logo? I’ve owned a couple with just GS.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Lazy in-car wristshot of the classic 6309-7040 cushion case diver. Still running decently for presumably an unserviced watch at around -5 seconds per day.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

Saswatch said:


> Is this the first reference with an applied “Grand Seiko” logo? I’ve owned a couple with just GS.


Yes the Very Fine Adjusted (VFA) reference models 6185 & 6186 were the first to have the applied Grand Seiko logo. Additionally, they were to this date the most accurate watches that they have ever built hence the VFA reference, cheers! 😁👍🏽


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1976 Seiko 6138-0040


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

8222-8000 from March 1980.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1970 SEIKO LM 5606-7150😃


----------



## urban_alchemist (Jul 3, 2017)

The 'other' ultra-thin 1950s Seiko today. Last time it was a Suwa Liner carved dial; this time a Daini Goldfeather, also carved (though pie-pan) dial. Which do you prefer?


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## nickant44 (May 15, 2013)

Seiko 6139-7002 c1975


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

WT'69;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1975 SEIKO LM 5606-8031😃


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

1970 KS


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## urban_alchemist (Jul 3, 2017)

GS6145-8010 today.


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Yogi18 (Oct 19, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Dreem1er said:


> View attachment 16591166
> 
> View attachment 16591165


The "Jumbo", for me the most beautiful of the 6138 chronos; its leather strap suits it well; a timeless watch; 
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Jumbo '74;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bubba0951 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

1979 Seiko 7548.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

mougino said:


> 1979 Seiko 7548.


Cute pup !


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

From the early 1950's


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)

Still got the jumbo on


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today with my two bulls;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

rubendefelippe said:


> Today with my two bulls;
> Greetings!
> 
> 
> ...


That watch is lovely……
…..but what about the car my friend?


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1971 Seiko 6139-6005


----------



## Rainy Daze (Apr 7, 2019)

urban_alchemist said:


> The 'other' ultra-thin 1950s Seiko today. Last time it was a Suwa Liner carved dial; this time a Daini Goldfeather, also carved (though pie-pan) dial. Which do you prefer?


I've long coveted the Goldfeather; that's a beautiful example you have.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Cover Drive said:


> That watch is lovely……
> …..but what about the car my friend?
> 
> The car is a '71 Torino coupe; was manufactured entirely here from 1966 to 1981,whit variants;this is a YouTube video.
> Greetings!


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Faded ….











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## urban_alchemist (Jul 3, 2017)

Rainy Daze said:


> I've long coveted the Goldfeather; that's a beautiful example you have.


Thanks. Took a while to find. Now I’m the lookout for a better curved Liner example.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Helmet"Darth Vader" '76;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

The old and the new (ish)


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today Stonehenge a 1968 SEIKO LM 5606-7100😃


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Popped on this GS 6145-8000










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## urban_alchemist (Jul 3, 2017)

ddaly12 said:


> Popped on this GS 6145-8000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! I’m still on the lookout for a clean one of those. My 6145-8000 (standard dial) has become my daily vintage beater. They’re such great watches.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

UFO today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

7548-700C - GL831


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

This thread really goes to show how many stupid good looking pieces Seiko could pull out of retirement instead of reissuing the same four divers over and over again.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Proving very difficult to find parts to restore the blue dial version.. 7015-8000 Speedtimers


----------



## effovex (May 11, 2015)

Some vintage 6602’s that need a little work (but nonetheless show a lot of potential!)


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1975 Seiko 6138-0030


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today with Kakume;
Happy Labor Day!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

OG Turtle Today


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HowardRoark (Jan 9, 2020)

I think 1983 counts as vintage?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

ddaly12 said:


> OG Turtle Today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely pics, Dan !


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Russ1965 said:


>


Stunning condition!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

StephenR said:


> Stunning condition!


Thank you for your kind words 👍 😁


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## howards4th (Jan 22, 2012)

1985


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1997 Seiko sbss015


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

9923-8060 King Quartz


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1964 JDM Seiko 5 Sportsmatic😃


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

7T34 Flightmaster>>>


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1970 Seiko 6139-6031


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1966 Seiko 5 Sportsmatic Deluxe 7619-7060😃


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

@Brummie, have you posted your wonderful vintage Seiko collection in one thread/post? Thanks for posting some of them here.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Horoticus said:


> @Brummie, have you posted your wonderful vintage Seiko collection in one thread/post? Thanks for posting some of them here.


Thanks @Horoticus I don't have them all on one thread but I post regularly here👍😃


----------



## king_collector (Jul 8, 2018)

Solid Gold 🙄🙄


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Dilemma…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

kpo74 said:


> Dilemma…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Three iconic and beautiful exponents of Seiko! Congratulations! 
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

rubendefelippe said:


> Three iconic and beautiful exponents of Seiko! Congratulations!
> Greetings!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Thanks mate 

Best regard 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

kpo74 said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Best regard
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing your beautiful Seikos!
Greetings from Argentina!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Neo-vintage

Blue 7002-7020 Transitional 200m Diver


----------



## timestampaviator (Oct 13, 2016)

7549-7000


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

A little orange this morning


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## HowardRoark (Jan 9, 2020)

H558-510A Baby Arnie Teal - Sept. ‘84










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

57GS


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1969 Seiko 5 Actus SS 6106-8440


----------



## at2011 (Jan 23, 2011)

SKX401


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Morning vintage!


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko JDM 7A48-7000 Moonphase from January 1984


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Chronograph 7T34


----------



## fx2243 (Jun 12, 2017)

Really enjoying wearing this. The case shape is perfect, it’s scratched the 44GS itch for now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Have a bit of a thing for these at the moment.. (x4) running, the others in various form of restoration. Few more genuine vintage bracelets on the way


----------



## HowardRoark (Jan 9, 2020)

Seiko H558-500A Orange Arnie. Took me forever to find one in this good of condition but for some reason I just don’t like it. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

1979 Golden Tuna


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1976 Seiko 6138-0030


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1969 Seiko Bell-Matic 4006-6010😃


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

King Quartz 4823-8000


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

1972 Seiko 3803. This is from the first year of the 38xx movement.

I just got it on Sat and when the pics were taken had not yet set the day/date and time


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

journeyforce said:


> 1972 Seiko 3803. This is from the first year of the 38xx movement.
> 
> I just got it on Sat and when the pics were taken had not yet set the day/date and time
> 
> ...


VERY NICE! It looks to be in great condition…


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1969 Seiko 6119-7160


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1965 Seiko Champion 7622-9010😃


----------



## taprosoft (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1964 SEIKO Cronos 718990 Self Dater.😃


----------



## maxgara1979 (May 23, 2013)

6309 7040 from '79 taken for a swim in tropical Queensland, Australia


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Newnice (Apr 7, 2019)

journeyforce said:


> 1972 Seiko 3803. This is from the first year of the 38xx movement.
> 
> I just got it on Sat and when the pics were taken had not yet set the day/date and time
> 
> ...


Big fan of those Seiko 38 series watches. These were the first quartz movements a regular person could buy outside of a boutique in New York, Zurich, or Tokyo, the first real production quartz movement, and Seiko spared no expense with the cases and dials. They were on par with Grand Seiko, the best Seiko could make. Here are two of mine, steel from '72 and gold from '74:


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1967 SEIKO Sportsman 6602-9981-2 (Rare Lume Model)😄


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1972 Seiko 6119-6053


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

MarMar3690 said:


> 1972 Seiko 6119-6053
> View attachment 16623981


This looks new enough to have been made by Seikosis. *😳😬*
But seriously, I did my research a couple of years ago when I had landed an original and quite a few "new" 6119-6053s like this one started popping up. Seikosis has/had been offering AM dials and bezels. The easiest telltale sign is the white and black day/date wheel. Originals had all-black ones. Just FYI.
This is what mine looked like.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1960s Seiko Skyliner J15006E😃
(A low light photo🙁)


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

<* shark >>><


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## SteveU (Feb 24, 2021)

76 Bullhead fresh from service.


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

1978


----------



## HowardRoark (Jan 9, 2020)

Seiko 6458-600A Teal - Dec. ‘84










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

I have a Seiko 38-7030 coming from Japan along with a Citizen AT6080. Supposedly this is the first Seiko Snowflake dial model. I am not sure if it is true or not but it still looks cool and it looks like it was an award watch or a watch that was personalized as there somebody engraved Japanese words on the case back. It was sold as untested. Hopefully it works but if not I have a nasty gold filled USA market Seiko of the same time period with a 3803 in it. The plating has been eaten away on it but the movement works so I can rob it for for parts that the 38-7030 might need

Seller's pics


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1961 Cronos Sea Horse J13032


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## HowardRoark (Jan 9, 2020)

A pair from 1984. The H558 is on its way to a new home.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trip_67 (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Toshk (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

Vintage Friday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## burnsbrightest (Jan 24, 2013)

My latest pickup...My neighbors passed and their daughter is clearing out their house. Dad collected watches and knives; they left a box of like 50 knives-mainly pocket and faux-combat-and a box of watches on a table in the driveway for giveaways. There was a Gruen box that was empty, maybe 20 or so quartz pieces, and this guy. Had to break off the Spidel twist-o-flex, and a lot of alcohol and scrubbing with q-tips. A few polywatch applications, and new spring bars. Its a 5126 7000, Serial 840439. Runs! Probably (definitely) needs a service, but not too shabby for what I think must be a late 1960s early 1970s model.


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1971 Seiko Lord Marvel 5740-8000😃


----------



## hi_bri (Feb 3, 2016)

Finally picked up one of these:









Seiko SBDW005 5M65-0A20 Kinetic Landmaster with the rated "6 Month" 5M65 movement in a one piece titanium case.

I'm sure those with the higher end dive watches know about the ratcheting diver extension bracelets but I had no idea how to do this and was ready to take out my pliers when I accidentally figured it out:









Apparently you need to lift up and hold the fold-over Seiko signed clasp which then pushes down and frees the lock on the diver extension so you can pull it off. Theoretically you can extend the watch with the bracelet still secured in place:









Glad I didn't go medieval on the bracelet!

Can we dare to compare this to the Rolex Explorer? Someone the 'Tube has already done so:






Cheers,

-Brian


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

I was wondering whether anyone can recommend a 14ct gold electroplater in Australia as I have a Seiko case which needs replating and am struggling to find someone.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks Brummie 😃


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1971 Seiko 6119-7173


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

June 1972 6138-0011


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

1980 Seiko Diver 6309-7049 on NATO


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

November 1971 6138-0011


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


----------



## ratchnatch (Dec 27, 2021)

This is on its way. I just hope I bond with the darn thing. I believe the year is '74. LM 5606-8050 (or 7070?)


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Vintage Diver on jingly jangly Jubilee


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

7549 Gold Tuna


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

MarMar3690 said:


> View attachment 16634853


That looks factory fresh...................and amazing too !


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## simon.ryke01 (10 mo ago)

if only this was an automatic....


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

King Quartz 4823-8000


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1975 Lord Matic Special 5216-8020


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SQ Wednesday


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1997 Seiko 7s36-0060


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

MarMar3690 said:


> 1997 Seiko 7s36-0060
> View attachment 16639109


If only Seiko 5 Sports were still like this.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

*** delete **


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1971 Lord Matic Special 5206-6080


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this WT'69;
Cheers!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Just a couple of Vintage TV Watches on the go


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## mvdventura (Jun 2, 2019)

Niko said:


> View attachment 16643502


Nice, pretty nice.
Love that strap. Where did you get it from?


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

mvdventura said:


> Nice, pretty nice.
> Love that strap. Where did you get it from?


Thanks! Strap from Diaboliqstraps.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1967 Seikomatic-P 5106-8010


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Latest addition to the vintage collection - 6139-7080 in very good condition after a quick crystal replacement from a donor case etc I have lying about











New one came with damaged crystal, but is in very good original condition otherwise.



















As purchased:











After fitting replacement crystal, ultrasonic clean etc..










Always sad to see a vintage watch which has been polished.. just look at the difference between the donor (polished) and an aged / honest one  Needless to say which bracelet, clasp and case I'm using for this watch.











Nice clean movement which is holding charge and running very well


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

scooby-wrx said:


> Latest addition to the vintage collection - 6139-7080 in very good condition after a quick crystal replacement from a donor case etc I have lying about
> 
> View attachment 16644983
> 
> ...


Congratulations!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Seiko Snowflake (1975 38-7030)

Awaiting a nice black lizard strap


----------



## Ndrew19 (May 21, 2019)

Seiko RAF day.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Helmet'76 today;
Happy Sunday!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## aznhomer16 (Mar 14, 2007)

1977 6139-6002


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1966 Seiko 5 Sportsmatic Deluxe 7619-7060😃


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Montage 6306 sunset by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Newer compilation of old JDM watch ads:


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1967 SEIKO Business-A 8306/46-8020 😃


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

July '65, believe it or not 😊


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

50 years(7005 '72);
Cheers'









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

*1968 SEIKO LM 5606-7100😃








*


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

<* shark >>><


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

*1973 SEIKO LM Special 5206 6110😃








*


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)

1975 6138-0030







9


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Just a trio of early Seiko quartz watches. 1972 3803 (blue dial with mesh bracelet), 1973 3803 (silver dial with black leather strap with white stitches) and 1975 38-7030 QT Snowflake (Snowflake dial with black lizard strap)


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Sorry, wrong day...


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

My two bulls today;
Cheers!








(Oh!,is thursday today,sorry)

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## pr0pa1n (Jul 27, 2019)

I think...that is all I have..


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


----------



## comstar (May 5, 2019)

Poor Man’s 62mas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Pogue today;
Cheers!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

My minty 7548-7000 from June of 1982. Probably the best condition vintage Seiko of my collection.


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1969 Seiko 5126-8130


----------



## kccastle (Aug 15, 2006)

Received as a gift in 1978. I think the design holds up pretty well.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1968 Lord Matic 5606-7030


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1975 SEIKO LM 5606-8031😃


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1972 Seiko 6119-7173


----------



## HowardRoark (Jan 9, 2020)

Nov. 1987 6309-7290. Still has some case back sticker remnants.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Arrived earlier today. Pity it has aftermarket parts, lovely watch none the less. Dial etc are easy enough to source for the Bruce Lee model so on the hunt. 

Really struggling to find an original bracelet though.. have this oyster flex on it at the moment


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1974 JDM SEIKO Elnix SG Electronic 16 jewel 0723-7000😃


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Condolences on this Memorial Day weekend! You can't tell but there are 50 boats in the pic  Enjoy your weekend and stay safe! July 2004 Ghost pepsi 009 on an EO MN at Venice (FL) inlet.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

vintage King Seiko Chronometer Hi Beat








vintage King Seiko Vanac


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

The bear today;
Happy Sunday!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

December 1977 6306-7001


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

Seiko SDGM 003.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

I’d just wear this and be done with it if I didn’t want to experience a Lange.


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

Thom986 said:


> Seiko SDGM 003.


Vintage??


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

rainier said:


> Vintage??


Before presage line?


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1970 SEIKO LM 5606-7150😃


----------



## SonerBySweden (9 mo ago)

GlennO said:


> Here's a dressier one. Late 1970's quartz. Still in box and never worn.


Fantastic


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1954 SEIKO SUPER 13017😃
The Super released in 1950 was the first Seiko watch with a centre second hand🧐


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

^^^
The Kanji version...cool.


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Greelycl (Apr 17, 2020)

It's a bear to adjust the day, but I sure love it once I get to the right one!

Sportsmatic Deluxe 7619-7020s my understanding is 1966


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1976 Seiko 6138-0040


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1969 Seiko Bell-Matic 4006-6010😃



















https://www.beyondthedial.com/post/seiko-bell-matic-the-complete-guide/


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Another cricket;
Greetings!
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Oldie Goldie to start June off >>>


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Times and date are wrong, but just a couple pics in preparation to sell off a couple of my vintage pieces. I love the swirl dial and etched indices of the Goldfeather, but it just sees no wrist time. Similar story with the King Seiko, although I’m on the fence about that one…


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

1978 6309-7049


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

*1964 JDM Seiko 5 Sportsmatic😃








*


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko 7548 Diver from January 1981


----------



## tel.oneill (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosstree70 (Jan 27, 2021)

1969 KS


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1971 Seiko 6139-6005


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

This veteran today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

6139-7100 watching over it brother in the process of being serviced. 

The orange hands on the one I'm wearing will be replaced with black ones when I service it over the weekend. Just something different for a few days.


----------



## juskiewrx (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## thetimecollective (11 mo ago)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1969 Seiko 6119-7160


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

I have and have owned a LOT of Seiko's over the last few year. This one arrived today and honestly has to be one of the most stunning watches I've ever seen 

Well done Seiko !

Bought it out of curiosity with the intention of selling on, but simply have to keep it.. Don't think I'll wear it much, but appreciate it WAY too much to sell..



































Plain photos don't do it justice as its hard to capture the beautiful dial so here's one in HDR












Look at the cut of this crystal...


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Had to take a few more pics of this 6139-7100. The orange hands are slowly growing on me, but Vintage watches should stay original in my opinion so they'll be swapped when I service it.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Ending Friday here,with the white Helmet;
Have a good weekend!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 16673183
> View attachment 16673184
> View attachment 16673185
> View attachment 16673186
> ...


Wow!!;excellent new Seiko, impossible to find and very collectible in its original case!!;
I congratulate you for having this jewel!
Many regards!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

7C46-7009 🇯🇵 1986


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1975 Seiko 6138-0030


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Kakume '73 in the afternoon; Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

@MarMar3690 and @rubendefelippe ….. BEST watches of the day gentlemen!


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Cover Drive said:


> @MarMar3690 and @rubendefelippe ….. BEST watches of the day gentlemen!


Thanks my friend!
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1958 Cronos J14021 with the diamond dust dial


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## markwa_uk (Feb 21, 2021)

say76 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the watch and the Kanji display, what model is it please ?


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

1977 6309-7049
My 6306-7001 (below pic on the right) is also from 1977 and looks almost identical with the amount of fading on the dial text and similar cream colored lume


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1960s Seiko Skyliner J15006E😃


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## thetimecollective (11 mo ago)

GS 6146-8000 from 1969!


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.










Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

markwa_uk said:


> Love the watch and the Kanji display, what model is it please ?


Thanks, it's a Seiko Seikomatic Weekdater 6206-8990T Kanji version to my knowledge it's a JDM

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

Brummie said:


> 1960s Seiko Skyliner J15006E
> 
> View attachment 16679947




Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

7006 '74;
Greetings;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

March '70 6139-6009


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Most expensive Seiko I've purchased so far.. Very well worth the wait for a tidy / original one of these! Will certainly be appreciated and put to good use


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

*1969 Seiko 5 Actus SS 6106-8440😀*


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

scooby-wrx said:


> Most expensive Seiko I've purchased so far.. Very well worth the wait for a tidy / original one of these! Will certainly be appreciated and put to good use
> 
> View attachment 16682039
> 
> ...


Excellent purchase of that original Bull Head! 
The "fishbone" will fit very well!
I congratulate you and enjoy it in good health!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Thanks very much *rubendefelippe *

I usually buy worn vintage watches and restore them, but this one doesn't need anything. Worth every penny.

Will swap the leather strap for the fishbone strap tomorrow after a full day of putting it to good use. Can't wait 

Take care


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

scooby-wrx said:


> Most expensive Seiko I've purchased so far.. Very well worth the wait for a tidy / original one of these! Will certainly be appreciated and put to good use
> 
> View attachment 16682039
> 
> ...


Great find Scooby it's a beauty👍😀


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

UFO on this bleak autumn day; Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aa_bcfc (Apr 6, 2021)

1977 SQ. Not worn much these days. Seconds hand hits every marker. I think it looks a bit like a 35mm PRX.


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Tuna


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

*1967 SEIKO Business-A 8306/46-8020😀*


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 15, 2019)

1964:









1981:


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Not all mine….


----------



## HowardRoark (Jan 9, 2020)

valuewatchguy said:


> Not all mine….
> View attachment 16684388


I very clean 7002? in there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

HowardRoark said:


> I very clean 7002? in there!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes that 7002 is mine and yes very very minty condition. Thanks.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Oops. Wrong thread.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

7548 and Seiko Z199
January 1981










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## MarkKenyon (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Check out this custom display caseback I got for the King


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

That is awesome!


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

*1968 SEIKO BUSINESS-A 8346-8040😃*


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Seiko Bond Watch from “A View to a Kill” 6923-8080


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## markwa_uk (Feb 21, 2021)

Just purchased this Seiko 5 Sports from Ebay and wondered what year it is , 1976 to 1986 ?
Any help would be appreciated


----------



## HowardRoark (Jan 9, 2020)

markwa_uk said:


> Just purchased this Seiko 4 Sports from Ebay and wondered what year it is , 1976 to 1986 ?
> Any help would be appreciated
> 
> View attachment 16687501
> View attachment 16687502


I could be wrong but I don’t think that is real. Looks like a Feiko to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HowardRoark (Jan 9, 2020)

Hopefully you didn’t pay too much for it as I’m 100% sure that is a Feiko now after looking up what a 6309-6240 should look like.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markwa_uk (Feb 21, 2021)

HowardRoark said:


> I could be wrong but I don’t think that is real. Looks like a Feiko to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay thanks, I've corrected my post also as I wrote Seiko 4 LOL
I like the colour and didn't pay a great deal for it, so I will do some more research


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this Seiko 6139-7070 '77;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 King Seiko 4502-8000


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1968 SEIKO LM 5606-7100😃


----------



## The 1 Chaat (Jul 1, 2021)

I love love love my vintage Seikos
They are so much fun to wear


----------



## The 1 Chaat (Jul 1, 2021)

Oranges, lemons...


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

The Bull today;
Happy weekend!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

April 1974 6105-8119


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

say76 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent Pogue! 
I congratulate you!
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

rubendefelippe said:


> Excellent Pogue!
> I congratulate you!
> Greetings!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk




Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

SEIKO Sportsman 6602-9981-2 (Rare Lume Model)😄


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1973 SEIKO LM Special 5206 6110😃


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

A little over a week ago I became the proud owner of one of my favourite Seiko's = Bullhead. Took delivery of the Speedtimer today  Its certainly not as tidy as the 1st, but am absolutely thrilled with it!

Hands have clearly been messed with so need a bit of attention, but its running well so far, resetting to zero etc. Case is in original form too!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Stolen from my post in the ‘Seikos and coffee cups’ thread earlier:


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

1986


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1972 King Seiko 5625-7110


----------



## Horoticus (Jul 23, 2011)

^Always fab pics @gshock626. Thank you!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Horoticus said:


> ^Always fab pics @gshock626. Thank you!


Appreciate the kind words!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Seiko7A38 (Jan 12, 2010)

7A38-7070 SAA031J (with wrong date set).


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1972 Seiko 6119-6053


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Sportsmatic'65;
Greetings!
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1970 SEIKO LM 5601-9000😃


----------



## Ryvil (Nov 22, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

All the way quartz… 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## markwa_uk (Feb 21, 2021)

6139-6002 1976 just landed , need to get the strap sorted !


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## mediasapiens (Jul 18, 2019)

One of 300.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

mediasapiens said:


> One of 300.
> View attachment 16700707


Wow, that’s fun!


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1975 SEIKO LM 5606-7150😃


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Here are my Vintage Seiko’s. Vance.


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

May 1985 6309-7290


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 King Seiko 45-7000


----------



## edubassani (May 4, 2016)

Hi everyone.
Just picked this from an online auction for what it would be...U$ 6.50 in my currency 
My first Seiko and my first vintage.
Hope I can bring it back to life.
If anyone cares to bring more details on it, it would be much appreciated, but I think I've found some info online.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1971 SEIKO LM 5601-9000😃


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

edubassani said:


> Hi everyone.
> Just picked this from an online auction for what it would be...U$ 6.50 in my currency
> My first Seiko and my first vintage.
> Hope I can bring it back to life.
> ...


Iconic digital Seiko, according to its cover it is from July 1977; you made a good purchase, but you must find a watchmaker who knows how to repair these digitals, because not all do; that model was used by James Bond in the movie "The Spy Who Me loved" (titled here) 
Good luck with your repair and back to life! 
Greetings!
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1971 Seiko 6119-7173


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1972 King Seiko 5626-7040


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

I like the hands and markers of that watch, but I like the lugs of the 44-9990. I need a Frankenwatch 🧐


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1974 JDM SEIKO Elnix SG Electronic 16 jewel 0723-7000


----------



## fx2243 (Jun 12, 2017)

A beautiful watch for a beautiful morning. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1997 Seiko sbss011


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.
 








Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

edubassani said:


> Hi everyone.
> Just picked this from an online auction for what it would be...U$ 6.50 in my currency
> My first Seiko and my first vintage.
> Hope I can bring it back to life.
> ...


Got to ask, did you try a new battery yet? Vance.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

case is unpolished but a bit dull from small scuffs. Needs a wee polishing cloth I think


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1965 Seiko Champion 7622-9010😃


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

My latest Vintage Chronograph - 6139-6012


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Family shot with few old glories from the 70s .


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Working backwards starting with now. I finally have a 6139-6002 'Resist' Pogue in original condition! Still a bit of work to do as the minute recording wheel is not specific to this model - I have a spare to fit 











Bought it like this and have done a bit of work this evening to get it how it is above











































Dial is a bit rough around the edges, but I love the wear and tear











Lovely pair of 'Resist' Pogues which will be staying in my collection


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)

out for late lunch 😎


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Haven't had much time to take and post wristshots lately. Wearing this ol' reliable 7548-700B from 1980 this morning.


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1997 Seiko sbss013


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## fenris69 (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

It's about time I got another wristshot of my Grand Seiko 61GS (6146-8000).


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

I have a few vintage Seikos with sentimental personal attachments but this June 1970 6138-0019 that was a purchase on OFAS a couple of years ago (no sentimentality at all) remains my all time fav vintage Seiko.


----------



## Timeisaflatcircle (May 31, 2017)

6309-7049 Nov. 1980


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

March '70 6139-6009


----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

Timeisaflatcircle said:


> 6309-7049 Nov. 1980
> 
> View attachment 16716053


Very nice, super clean example! I've had my eye out for an '81 model, (birth year), that isn't overlay "patina'd" - inspiring to see that they do/ can exist in the wild!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Timeisaflatcircle (May 31, 2017)

Hmh said:


> Very nice, super clean example! I've had my eye out for an '81 model, (birth year), that isn't overlay "patina'd" - inspiring to see that they do/ can exist in the wild!


Thanks! With a bit of hunting, they are definitely out there. I actually found this one on the r/watchexchange section of reddit. Worst case, the guys at DC Vintage can source you one.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Hmh said:


> Very nice, super clean example! I've had my eye out for an '81 model, (birth year), that isn't overlay "patina'd" - inspiring to see that they do/ can exist in the wild!


My Nov 1979 6309-7049 has been with me since 1980, I way overspent on it back then and have owned several 6309s over the years, but because I overspent I kept this one  and I am very happy about that. Still some nice examples around, a worthy target, Here are the two best "buyer's guides" GLWTP









HOW TO BUY A SEIKO 6309 DIVER - A Collector's...


The following is a guide made from my own observations, together with excellent technical feedback provided by Randall Benson; information and images found on Kevin Chan's Seiko Diver's Reference; and further feedback [most notably from] from Luka-San, Cobrajet, and too many others to mention. I...




www.watchuseek.com













HOW TO BUY A SEIKO 6309 DIVER - A Collector's...


Authored by Isthmus The following is a guide made from my own observations, together with excellent technical feedback provided by Randall Benson; information and images found on Kevin Chan’s Seiko Diver’s Reference; and further feedback [most notably from] from Luka-San, Cobrajet, and too...




www.thewatchsite.com





Here is mine;


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

*1964 JDM Seiko 5 Sportsmatic😃








*


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

<* shark >>><


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

July 1978 production Diver reference 6309-7049


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

7548-700B again, this time working from home.


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1969 Seiko 6139-6000


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1965 Grand Seiko 5722-9990


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Latest 6139-7100 arrived safely yesterday. Sadly the case had been polished etc. but luckily I have spares in stock so swapped it over and fitted an old retro style bracelet for something a bit different.


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

<* shark >>><


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

A few of my favorites


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO 7548-700B, june 1978


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

^ well that’s interesting!


----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

beautiful!


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Most of my vintage collection with the exception of a few SKX's in these photos.. Have others which I'm working on and trying to source parts for.. 

Time to start selling a few off to make room for more 6138's like John Player Special, Panda etc..


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1970 SEIKO LM 5601-9000😃


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 Grand Seiko 6145-8000


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1968 SEIKO BUSINESS-A 8346-8040😃


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Bobby V (Dec 11, 2008)

My newest A829-6019


----------



## BoostMasterZero (Dec 2, 2021)

Vintage, but not a wristwatch, a pocket watch! I intentionally took the back of the watch the way I did to cover up my Dad's name. That date does read 5-6-77.


----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)

My little collection of 70's chrono's in a group shot


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

super clean!


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

jovani said:


> SEIKO 7548-700B, june 1978


Either you have the largest Quartz SKX ever built or your camera needs to chill out with the fish eye.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

https://www.beyondthedial.com/post/collector-guide-the-seiko-crown-special-an-alternative-to-vintage-grand-seiko/


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Seiko 7025-5000, '76;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

April 1970 6139-7010 fresh back from service


----------



## Hmh (9 mo ago)

puts a tuna to shame, ha.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

*1971 Seiko Lord Marvel 5740-8000😃








*


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

And, here's mine @Brummie


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

July 1969 6139-6000 Speed-Timer on a NOS Stelux


----------



## WilyB (Aug 25, 2013)

Waiting for my real Polerouter, which should arrive tomorrow if all goes well, I got in the meantime a Polerouter "hommage", this time by no less than Seiko!

(Edit: Gérald Genta designed the Universal Genève Polerouter when he was 23. Later, he designed the Royal oak and the Nautilus.)

I received it today, a rare vintage Seiko Sportsmatic, the precursor of the 5 series.

Ø is 35.5mm and thickness is 10.1mmIt has been adjusted and its automatic calibre runs very well (+8 sec. per day).

The lovely "Fine Dog" stainless steel bracelet at ±16.5cm is too small for me. I knew that and my idea was to replace it with a NATO strap, but that bracelet fits the Seiko so well that I can't remove it.

I am going to release it.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Turning 42 next month (The Seiko….)


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1966 Grand Seiko 4420-9000


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Wearing the humble Lord Matic 5606-7000 today, hailing from 1969, on its original bracelet too.


----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## HowardRoark (Jan 9, 2020)

7548-700C July ‘81











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Sturmgewehr1944 (Sep 18, 2019)

7548 Orange


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Just arrived today, very retro / vintage 1973 - 6119 Saucer 

I fitted this bracelet as it suits the watch in my opinion (didn't come with the original one).


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1966 King Seiko 4402-8000


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## johncolescarr (Mar 6, 2014)

1981 6309, everything working like the day it rolled off the production line


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael M_ (May 18, 2014)

When my dad retired in 1997 his employer gave him this watch. You know you have a good employer when they give you a Seiko watch. Even if it is a quartz movement.


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

scooby-wrx said:


> Just arrived today, very retro / vintage 1973 - 6119 Saucer
> 
> I fitted this bracelet as it suits the watch in my opinion (didn't come with the original one).
> 
> View attachment 16733506


It does.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

‘68


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Keeping the 6119 trend going with a wrist shot of this ol' 'Saucer' I posted earlier in the thread


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## urban_alchemist (Jul 3, 2017)

October 1963 Grand Seiko 43999 Chronometer Special Dial. I'm constantly blown away by the quality of these 1960s/1970s Seikos...


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Latest one which arrived earlier today  










Very difficult decision to make.. Which one do I keep.. leaning towards the green one at the moment.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

My favorite vintage Seiko; June 1970 6138-0019 Yachtman


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

6306


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Hard to see, but its covered in saltwater, sunscreen, sweat, and loving it (kayaking, dock jumping, swimming, sea glass hunting, tequila drinking, in Maine)


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Silver Tuna III


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Gen 2 Lord Marvel:


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Bull;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

Bob1035 said:


> Hard to see, but its covered in saltwater, sunscreen, sweat, and loving it (kayaking, dock jumping, swimming, sea glass hunting, tequila drinking, in Maine)
> View attachment 16744977


Yes! Use it hard! I need to get mine pressure tested so I can get it in the water and get down & dirty with it!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

say76 said:


> Thanks, it's a Seiko Seikomatic Weekdater 6206-8990T Kanji version to my knowledge it's a JDM


I read "Weedmaster" 😂 how fun would that be for a 70's watch?


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Wearing my newest acquisition that just came in the post today; a JDM 7548-700B from 1981. In absolutely lovely condition with a pretty much perfect dial, clean case, and barely any fading to the bezel.


----------



## Maxgus (Nov 4, 2021)

It may not be pretty but it's had a life  

40+ years as a beater single watch from my Dad worn whilst knocking down walls, chopping down trees, servicing cars in leisure time as well as dealing with commuting and desk surfing at work. 
Dug it out from the bottom of his drawer, scrubbed it up, had a new battery fitted and still runs great!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

SBBN007 Silver Tuna II


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

3609-836B just arrived today. It came with an aftermarket bracelet so off it goes for... 

Need to source a new bezel insert to replace the hacked one it came with.. proving harder than expected.. 



































My choice of bracelet.. I love the styling of this retro old thing! Looks great on most vintage watches in my opinion! Fits this case rather well


----------



## HowardRoark (Jan 9, 2020)

A very nice 6139-6002 that just came in today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CubsWin27 (Apr 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

7549-7009 ‘79 >>


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1976 Seiko 6138-0040


----------



## fenris69 (Oct 28, 2021)

1977, crown isn't original and there's a slight dial ding at the 2 that's difficult to see but the case is mint.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Sportsmatic '64;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Finally got to use this one for its intended purpose: Big brother got married tonight. This was granddad's. Big bro wore another watch he left behind. 

I'm the last man standing (ok, technically not exactly standing, but y'know).


----------



## pr0pa1n (Jul 27, 2019)

Not the best example, but I like it.
6309-729A. In the date finder is mentioned... 1977 or 1987, but...from historically perspective, I think that watch was not existing in 77, so...will rely on the 87 for the moment.
6309-735N...not so often dial markers


----------



## HowardRoark (Jan 9, 2020)

pr0pa1n said:


> Not the best example, but I like it.
> 6309-729A. In the date finder is mentioned... 1977 or 1987, but...from historically perspective, I think that watch was not existing in 77, so...will rely on the 87 for the moment.
> 6309-735N...not so often dial markers
> View attachment 16752232
> ...


Since it has a larger Suwa symbol on the bottom of the dial I am pretty sure it’s 1987 as those appeared toward the end of the production cycle. Plus 1977 would be pretty early from what I know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 16753413


Snap!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

StephenR said:


> Snap!


What’s up nerds









Put a new strap on mine. Still needs a few minor fixes though (buff out scratches in the crystal..not sure how. Swap out the minute hand. Get the crown more centred)


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

May 1969 6139-6010


----------



## markwa_uk (Feb 21, 2021)

1976 'Pogue'


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Square eyes;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Russ1965 said:


>


Beatiful!!;Congratulations!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

1950's


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

1960's


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

john_marston said:


> What’s up nerds
> View attachment 16755754
> 
> 
> Put a new strap on mine. Still needs a few minor fixes though (buff out scratches in the crystal..not sure how. Swap out the minute hand. Get the crown more centred)




I noticed when I looked at your last pic, the different dial designations on our KS’, do you know the difference between the ‘7000 T’ and the ‘7000 T AD’? I had a quick search yesterday but couldn’t find any info.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

7548-700B for the office yesterday.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Back to my June 1970 6138-0019 Yachtman


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

StephenR said:


> I noticed when I looked at your last pic, the different dial designations on our KS’, do you know the difference between the ‘7000 T’ and the ‘7000 T AD’? I had a quick search yesterday but couldn’t find any info.


Good question, I have no idea! Looks like most have 'AD', and some don't. Maybe the early ones don't, I believe mine is from the first year of production


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Good question, I have no idea! Looks like most have 'AD', and some don't. Maybe the early ones don't, I believe mine is from the first year of production


When relating to 6139s the T AD dials are the early ones


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

john_marston said:


> Good question, I have no idea! Looks like most have 'AD', and some don't. Maybe the early ones don't, I believe mine is from the first year of production


I’m just going to assume it means “Awesome Dial”…


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1971 Seiko 6139-6005 true Pogue


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

007 >>>


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

Archangel FX said:


> 007 >>>
> View attachment 16760828


This might be my favorite Tuna design (I'm an admirer from afar, I don't own one). What year was this made?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

jamaha said:


> This might be my favorite Tuna design (I'm an admirer from afar, I don't own one). What year was this made?


Thank you. My 007 was made in 2007 -


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tel.oneill (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

1977


----------



## Nike90 (6 mo ago)

DonJ53 said:


> 1977
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Nope, March 1977


----------



## Nike90 (6 mo ago)

Mine is from 1972!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## the_chang (Sep 15, 2013)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 16761829



What breed is the dog ? Rotweiller ?


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Nike90 said:


> Mine is from 1972!


very good...but if no pics it might not be so.


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

markwa_uk said:


> 1976 'Pogue'
> View attachment 16757842
> View attachment 16757843


Sorry to say that a '76 6139 didn't come with a proof dial. 

<* shark >>><


----------



## nemorino (Jan 28, 2016)

My 6117 turns 50 this month. I don't have the original bracelet and the bezel is cracked but for me it is still a stunner from the golden age of Seiko.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

the_chang said:


> What breed is the dog ? Rotweiller ?


Mini Dachshund


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

1974 King Seiko 56KS back on wrist today (5625-7113).


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

MarMar3690 said:


> View attachment 16765317


Now THAT is a Seiko 5 Sports.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1975 Seiko 6138-0030


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)

1982 6309-729A


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

another from a box.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

I farewelled this old friend today…


----------



## Nike90 (6 mo ago)

Alcuni 6138


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Just got my gray dialed Seiko Bell-Matic back from Jay at Motor City Watch Works, where he performed another phenomenal relume - LOVE these little "wrist alarm clocks"!
















And here's a shot of my Blue Bell, also relumed by Jay at MCWW, currently awaiting an NOS Crystal install by my friend Jack at IWW:


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## urban_alchemist (Jul 3, 2017)

Just received this rather wonderful 6810-0010 from Japan - an impossibly thin Daini dress watch from 1974. Despite its diminutive 31mm size, it has real presence due to the wide hips, and the monocoque case is exquisite. At 1.98mm thick, this movement was used into the 2000s in various Credor models.


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Sturmgewehr1944 (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

March 1970 6139-6009


----------



## VoyTirando (Jan 26, 2019)

Here’s my wife’s 2205 diver, going strong. On its NOS tropic sport rubber strap.


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Maxgus (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## tel.oneill (Dec 31, 2018)

I thank you.


----------



## Rainy Daze (Apr 7, 2019)

Recently picked up this 1978 7123-8020. I love the bright colors and faceted crystals from the seventies.


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Latest models all arrived today (separate purchases)


----------



## Rosstree70 (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Recently discovered the very unique Advan range. Going to attempt crystal repair / polish on (x2) of them. The 3rd is absolutely immaculate!











Purchased the 2nd one as a donor to restore a slightly damaged dial in the first, leaving it in near perfect shape.


----------



## cartiersantos (May 26, 2017)

photo pour avatar


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1969 Seiko 6139-6000


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

<* shark >>><


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

<* shark >>><


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

June 1970 6138-0019 Yachtman


----------



## VoyTirando (Jan 26, 2019)

Brummie said:


> View attachment 16780372


awesome. Very cool.

I have the same, black dial, and it’s a favorite.I have the OEM bracelet but it’s usually just on a NATO. This one from 1970. The schmutz is on the acrylic; need to polish it. The dial itself underneath is flawless.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

VoyTirando said:


> awesome. Very cool.
> 
> I have the same, black dial, and it’s a favorite.I have the OEM bracelet but it’s usually just on a NATO. This one from 1970. The schmutz is on the acrylic; need to polish it. The dial itself underneath is flawless.
> View attachment 16780641


Nice one, love it👍😀


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1969 Seiko 6119-7160


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## gundammit (6 mo ago)

I just got through this 300 page thread.. phew. Absolutely amazing vintage watches. Thank you for the content. My watch below got me started in Seiko vintages.

Seiko AGS SAWN005 from 1988


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

First "orange" Seiko "diver"? Well, aztec red sport diver anyway...


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)

1972 6139-6002


----------



## pr0pa1n (Jul 27, 2019)

By coincidence...I found another one, but with different dial number.


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

April 1970 6139-7010


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

WT'69;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

July 1970 6119-6023 Baby Pogue


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today 6139-6012 '72;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Eran (Mar 12, 2014)

Old Lord Marvel got some new leather from Strap Geeks.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Bruce who?
Just a nice 6010 to me...


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Pulsations '70;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## daoster408 (Mar 20, 2021)

Oh hello!









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Tone1298 said:


> View attachment 16787857


Hi @Tone1298 love the watch and they are very rarely posted. I have the same model and yours looks great on the Bund strap, you've got me thinking


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Brummie said:


> Hi @Tone1298 love the watch and they are very rarely posted. I have the same model and yours looks great on the Bund strap, you've got me thinking
> 
> View attachment 16790108


Thanks @Brummie! Highly recommend the bund strap on this one. Really digging your example too! That’s a super clean dial.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Tone1298 said:


> Thanks @Brummie! Highly recommend the bund strap on this one. Really digging your example too! That’s a super clean dial.


Hi @Tone1298 thanks, its pretty clean apart from a rub on the 15. Can you send me a link where you got your bund from?😀


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

Some of em.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Brummie said:


> Hi @Tone1298 thanks, its pretty clean apart from a rub on the 15. Can you send me a link where you got your bund from?😀


This specific one is from vendor on Etsy out of Russia but his storefront is no longer active…sorry!


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Tone1298 said:


> This specific one is from vendor on Etsy out of Russia but his storefront is no longer active…sorry!


That's a shame @Tone1298 it's really nice. But thanks for your help and when I find one I'll post it and let you know 👍😀


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Brummie said:


> That's a shame @Tone1298 it's really nice. But thanks for your help and when I find one I'll post it and let you know 👍😀


A shame for sure, good material and craftsmanship at a decent price. If you don’t already have a source, try eBay seller bp_watches_ltd. He doesn’t have this design posted but does custom work.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Dupe


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Tone1298 said:


> A shame for sure, good material and craftsmanship at a decent price. If you don’t already have a source, try eBay seller bp_watches_ltd. He doesn’t have this design posted but does custom work.


Thanks @Tone1298 😉


----------



## Skagelem (6 mo ago)

lakasarfan said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first post here on WUS, and I am actually looking for some advice. My latest watch is a 5932-5210 which I really like, however I need an extra link for the bracelet to make it wear comfortably. Does anyone know where I could find one?
> 
> Here are some pictures of the watch!


Where did you find this watch? I am looking for it, but can’t find it anywhere unfortunately


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Greek (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## MTT60 (Aug 27, 2016)

Here's one of mine 7002-7000


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Vintage Seiko and Coffee - Life is good, friends


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## gag4o (Feb 18, 2020)

Got this watch last years. NOS.
Bought it because of the Dial. And the engraved train. I guess it was a gift for someone from CSX


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1972 Seiko 6119-6053


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Ending thursday with this 7070 '77;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## MTT60 (Aug 27, 2016)

Duo-Time from 70's


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Nearly vintage… 1987 7c43-7009, on an OEM Z199


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Love this dial...simple but a lot of depth. Only wish it was a petrol dial...search is on


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today the black military brother of yesterday; 
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

1974 Saucer in exceptional condition!


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

1971 EL370


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today with my two bulls; Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

LordMatic


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

rubendefelippe said:


> Wow!!;excellent new Seiko, impossible to find and very collectible in its original case!!;
> I congratulate you for having this jewel!
> Many regards!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Thank you kindly Ruben! Sorry for the really late reply 😎👍🏽


----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

7c43-7009 (on OEM z199) and 7549-7010


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

The cricket today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1971 Seiko 6119-7173


----------



## highvista (Feb 19, 2008)

6306-7001 from April, 1979


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## oa.design.werke (Dec 5, 2020)

This thread is very bad for a man's wallet I tell ya


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Earlier today:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

The joy of vintage Seiko 😊


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1969 and 1997 Seiko Rally divers


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a 1970 SEIKO LM 5601-9000 😃


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1976 Seiko 6138-0049


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 16802199
> View attachment 16802200
> View attachment 16802201
> View attachment 16802202
> ...


Preciosa joya!!,un incunable;
Mis sinceras felicitaciones!!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 16802199
> View attachment 16802200
> View attachment 16802201
> View attachment 16802202
> ...


That's an absolute beauty Josh, what a great find🤩😍


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

^^^
We wanna see the caseback!


----------



## garbidz (Jan 11, 2022)

GlennO said:


> Here's a dressier one. Late 1970's quartz. Still in box and never worn.


I got one as well. It will be my last Seiko. Then I have GSs 28 800, 36000 and SpringDrive GMT, + Prospex Divers SLA023J1 , a GS Quartz, and a pretty little Vintage GS from 1967.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

Brummie said:


> That's an absolute beauty Josh, what a great find🤩😍


Thank you sir, much appreciated 🙏🏽! 😎👍🏽


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1961 Cronos Sea Horse J13032


----------



## GNL1977 (Oct 11, 2020)

Seiko 5, 5139-7020, from 1968:


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today the canary; 
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

November 1971 6138-0011


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Today a soon to arrive 1958 SEIKO Marvel 14045 😀


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Latest batch in need of some serious TLC.. 

6139-6002
6117-6400
Ladies - No idea what the model is..? 










Few 6139 parts missing..










Start the process with disassembly, then ultrasonic clean


----------



## gundammit (6 mo ago)

Seiko Mickey 5000-7000
1970s


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

rubendefelippe said:


> Preciosa joya!!,un incunable;
> Mis sinceras felicitaciones!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Thank you Ruben, much appreciated amigo! 😎👍🏽


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

6105-8000


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

1969 Seiko 6117 Navigator Timer


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## gag4o (Feb 18, 2020)

Old Kinetic that still works


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

1977 Seiko Solar Quartz


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1968 Lord Matic 5606-7030


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Jumbo'74;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1969 Seiko 6139-6000


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

MarMar3690 said:


> 1969 Seiko 6139-6000
> View attachment 16811745


That is truly a beautiful watch.


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## garbidz (Jan 11, 2022)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> View attachment 16802199
> View attachment 16802200
> View attachment 16802201
> View attachment 16802202
> ...


Does that star mean what I think it means?


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

January '74 6105-8119


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Square eyes '73;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

garbidz said:


> Does that star mean what I think it means?


Hmmm, not sure what your thinking of 🤔?


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

garbidz said:


> Does that star mean what I think it means?


If you’re thinking it’s the ‘Special Dial’ designation, then yes, it does… however, if you think it’s the special edition, David Bowie Stardust model, then no, I’m sorry, it doesn’t…


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1971 Seiko 6139-6002


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

StephenR said:


> If you’re thinking it’s the ‘Special Dial’ designation, then yes, it does… however, if you think it’s the special edition, David Bowie Stardust model, then no, I’m sorry, it doesn’t…


Too bad! 🤣


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

StephenR said:


> If you’re thinking it’s the ‘Special Dial’ designation, then yes, it does… however, if you think it’s the special edition, David Bowie Stardust model, then no, I’m sorry, it doesn’t…


Lol 😂.. so I was like uh, I don’t get it…other than yes it’s the Special Dial insignia, but that’s seems too obvious 🤷🏻‍♂️. Kind of makes sense now 🤪.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

My dynamic Bell-Matic Duo - both relumed by Jay at Motor City Watch Works; both recently fully serviced including NOS crystals and new sounding bars - Loud & Proud! The "Blue Bell" on the left is from 11/1973; the "Grey Bell" on the right is dated 12/1971 - my "Civil War Bell-Matic Duo", LOL:


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Latest vintage purchase 

I buy a lot of watches to resell. Every now and then I'm not able to part with one.. This may just be the next..  

Will put it to good use tomo. to see how it fits etc.


----------



## NZmikel (Jul 14, 2010)

My first automatic watch ( Seiko 6309-7040 ). Gifted to me in mid 80's, serviced several times over the years, and still ticking strong.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

NZmikel said:


> My first automatic watch ( Seiko 6309-7040 ). Gifted to me in mid 80's, serviced several times over the years, and still ticking strong.


An iconic Seiko watch that will continue to beat for many more years! 
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

TheGanzman said:


> My dynamic Bell-Matic Duo - both relumed by Jay at Motor City Watch Works; both recently fully serviced including NOS crystals and new sounding bars - Loud & Proud! The "Blue Bell" on the left is from 11/1973; the "Grey Bell" on the right is dated 12/1971 - my "Civil War Bell-Matic Duo", LOL:
> View attachment 16817495


Beautiful crickets!! 
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Solotov (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1958 Cronos J14021


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1969 Seiko 6119-8300


----------



## Newnice (Apr 7, 2019)

The quality of these early (1972) quartz Seikos is absolutely top notch, such a joy to wear and look at


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

MarMar3690 said:


> 1969 Seiko 6119-8300
> View attachment 16820073


MarMar…. I don’t know how you make the choice what to have on the wrist between all those beautiful classic Seiko 5s’ and the Doxa???


----------



## pr0pa1n (Jul 27, 2019)

Well, not the best example but at least it is my watch


----------



## kdude87 (9 mo ago)

Seiko Persian number dial. Bought in Saudi Arabia in 1990s


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Just delivered. Huge thanks to fellow WUS member. Truly a stunning condition piece...7017-6040


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Grey ghost  











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## ASC777 (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## ASC777 (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Janster (6 mo ago)

6105. Some 50 or so years later still keeping time.


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

janzamon said:


>


If there was a "what is your vintage grail" thread; this would be mine. Beautiful!


----------



## Solotov (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

ASC777 said:


> View attachment 16822197


what's the Pam on your wrist? =)

<* shark >>><


----------



## pr0pa1n (Jul 27, 2019)

Pepsi pogue `71
Tokei Zara `71
Kakume `74
Bullhead `75
Kakume(speed timer) `77
UFO `77

The good thing of the vintage watches is that...they were always designed for bracelet(speaking of seiko chronographs)


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

#1/5 6119-6023...spotty relume, worn crystal, incorrect coffin bracelet, but I like it


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I just scored an August '77 Seiko quartz on the bay for the whopping amount of 60 euros 😄✌
In awesome condition, works like a charm! I just changed the smelly decades-old leather strap to a vintage bracelet, and voila: 😍


----------



## Solotov (Nov 27, 2017)

Little quartz diver action


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1971 Seiko 6139-6002


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

WT '69;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

#2 of 5 6119-6023...Seiko blue


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this military veteran; Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

#3/5 6119-6023. This crystal has always sorta bugged me as it looks cloudy from certain angles. Case has some scratches. Day wheel looks to be coming to rest off a little. Time for a good once over and service for this 50 year old watch. NOS kreisler jubilee is very comfortable wear.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Wearing my 1982 7548-7000 for the end of the weekend.


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> #3/5 6119-6023. This crystal has always sorta bugged me as it looks cloudy from certain angles. Case has some scratches. Day wheel looks to be coming to rest off a little. Time for a good once over and service for this 50 year old watch. NOS kreisler jubilee is very comfortable wear.
> View attachment 16828506


It's very nice!; you are very purist; personally I would do you a service, period; Seiko forever; Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Bit of maintenance on the ol' Speedtimers over the weekend. Have a 3rd case etc. but still trying to find a replacement crystal for it...... 



















Absolutely blown away by how pristine the dial & hands are on the latest one from Japan  The one in my collection might have to make way for this movement..


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

<* shark >>><


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Brummie said:


> View attachment 16829769


Fabulous!,I love it!;congratulations on having this jewel! 
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

rubendefelippe said:


> Fabulous!,I love it!;congratulations on having this jewel!
> Greetings!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Thanks Ruben, really appreciated


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1967 Seikomatic-P 5106-8010


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Vintage today with this Helmet 76; Good start to the week!
Greetings!
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

First 'John Player Special' arrived in the post today... 

Lovely watch, but a lot of issues...


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

1981


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## caribiner23 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

4/5 6119-6023...aged golden dial. I actually wear this one more than the others and not sure why? Serviced earlier this year and running well.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Spent about an hour working on the extensive list of issues discovered with my latest purchase.. Was in two minds about keeping it.. But after a day of use, its only lost a couple of mins. Nothing major so seems to be worth spending a bit more time / effort sorting it out.

Needs a few parts so the search starts for:


Original Crown
Pusher Springs
Replacement hands or re-lume
Case back gasket
Crystal gasket


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

scooby-wrx said:


> Spent about an hour working on the extensive list of issues discovered with my latest purchase.. Was in two minds about keeping it.. But after a day of use, its only lost a couple of mins. Nothing major so seems to be worth spending a bit more time / effort sorting it out.
> 
> Needs a few parts so the search starts for:
> 
> ...


Scoob….. I love these mini documentaries that you put together with stills of your projects. Keep them coming mate.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Thanks very much. Have SO many photos & records of my restorations and enjoy sharing my experiences. 

These vintage watches inevitably take a long time to get right as I only want to use original parts which can be hard to find.. Tend to get them to a 'useable' stage while I get on with the never ending search for vintage parts. 

Watch this space


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Neo-vintage

A 2nd Gen Pepsi 7002-7039 200m "Transitional" Diver on its hard-to-source, model-designated "oyster" bracelet, 4233ZG.










Sent from my 22021211RG using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1969 Seiko 6119-6010


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)

6138 0030


----------



## gundammit (6 mo ago)

My Cronos 23 Jewels.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

My Grand Seiko 61GS (6146-8000) from 1968. Love this iconic case shape.


----------



## Old Navman (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## gag4o (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Casual Friday 6105-8000


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Again today


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

5/5 6119-6023..."nicest" of the bunch worn sparingly.


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1971 Lord Matic Special 5206-6080


----------



## DesertArt (7 mo ago)

Old takes a ride in new... Early eighties Seiko... 2022 BMW X5 M50i


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

DesertArt said:


> Old takes a ride in new... Early eighties Seiko... 2022 BMW X5 M50i


As someone who drives an old Mitsubishi Triton, when pics like this come up, my brain just sees:


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Still with this old faithful…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1975 Lord Matic Special 5216-8020


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1969 Seiko 6119-7160


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Better light


----------



## panoramic007 (Jan 6, 2012)

New to me vintage Seiko, 6138-0040 Bullhead Chronograph.

I've had this for a few weeks, though it's now with Duncan Hewitt (The Watch Bloke) for a service and new crystal. The lume has started to degrade but I'm going to leave that as is and original for the time being.
I know the full history of the watch, I'll keep it short...
My father in law bought it new in 1975, he wore it till the early 80's then put it away in a drawer and went onto another watch. When he passed away in 98 it went to his son (my brother in law) he's not a watch guy, so he also put it away in a drawer as a keepsake, I was asked a few weeks ago if I wanted it and of course jumped at the opportunity.
So, I have an all original Bullhead that's been in various bedroom drawers for give or take 40 years, with full provenance, how lucky am I?
When I got it I wound it and it fired up straight away, everything works, the chronograph starts, stops and resets, day and date change as they should and timekeeping was ok for the few days I had it running. The original bracelet is pretty good with minimal stretch, my father in law was quite a big guy with chunky wrists, so only one link was removed, plenty big enough for me.
The only bad thing is that it'll be about 14 weeks before Duncan gets it on his work bench, I'm hoping I'll get it back before the end of the year 🤞


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

Jan '70 6139-6030


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

panoramic007 said:


> New to me vintage Seiko, 6138-0040 Bullhead Chronograph.
> 
> I've had this for a few weeks, though it's now with Duncan Hewitt (The Watch Bloke) for a service and new crystal. The lume has started to degrade but I'm going to leave that as is and original for the time being.
> I know the full history of the watch, I'll keep it short...
> ...


Beautiful watch and a great story, Duncan does excellent work and worth the wait, it will clean up nicely - congrats.


----------



## panoramic007 (Jan 6, 2012)

rainier said:


> Beautiful watch and a great story, Duncan does excellent work and worth the wait, it will clean up nicely - congrats.


Thank you fella, it's going to be a painstaking wait! But as you say worth it.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

I


----------



## inf1d3l (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## CubsWin27 (Apr 15, 2019)

Skxa53 black bullet











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Gold Tuna


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## taprosoft (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1975 Seiko 6138-0030


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

April 1970 6139-7010


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Seiko 7a28-7120 RAF Gen I dated Nov’ 86 on ribbed Nato .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## pr0pa1n (Jul 27, 2019)

`70 
Rarely wearing dress watches but this case is one of my favorite...


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

I also happen to be wearing a gold Seiko today, my Grand Quartz 4840-8040 from 1975.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1969 Seiko 5126-8120


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

January 1974 6105-8119


----------



## urban_alchemist (Jul 3, 2017)

Just got my 46999 Seiko Liner Chronometer back from service so of course got it on a Camille Fournet croc strap and slipped it on. 

The rarest of the 1963 Seiko Chronometers and only produced for one year, it's slimmer than its cousins the 43999 Grand Seiko, and the 49999 King Seiko, and is also the only model with an applied logo in a really quite fetching and dramatic art deco script.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

6105-8000 at sundown


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

December 1977 6306-7001


----------



## mms (Dec 7, 2012)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Worked on a few of my watches today. Huge fan of the vintage range on offer !


----------



## olske59 (May 26, 2019)

My Seiko Weekdater from the mid-1960s. 6218A movement, 35 jewels Diashock, 18000 A/hr, bidirectional date adjustment and recessed crown at 4:30. Running close to COSC specs after all this time.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

Nov 1971 6138-0011


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

My first Lord Matic! What a beauty!


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

KS Feb. '69


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1976 Seiko 6138-0030


----------



## fuz851 (5 mo ago)

Here's the watch I wear daily! Little beat up but still holding up great


----------



## Raygam (Oct 20, 2012)

Russ1965 said:


>


Exquisite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

☝Love those linen dials...I have a '72 example on the way. My first Bell Matic


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

1970 SEIKO LM 5601-9000 😃


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)

1976 6138-0017 Yachtman of UFO


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

<* shark >>><


----------



## Solotov (Nov 27, 2017)

6159-7010 Grandfather Tuna


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Date got a little ahead of itself


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1969 Seiko 6119-7160


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## fenris69 (Oct 28, 2021)

1971 5606-5050 LM (I know, day is off)


----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)

1970 6139-6020


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Sigh. Every time I dip into this thread, I end up on a proxy buying service and plugging in reference numbers into the search box. 😂


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

New to me Bell Matic...really nice shape and all functions in order. Odd bracelet though where only 1/2 has removable links and I cannot shift some from 6 o'clock to 12 o'clock side to better balance the bracelet. So many times people have these so out of whack and this one is no different but I cannot even move them. Wonder if this is normal or 1/2 bracelet is AM?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1966 King Seiko 4402-8000


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

6119-6400


----------



## hasnon (Sep 26, 2017)

H239-5020 from 1980 - my favourite digi of all time.









Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

7C









Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

LANDMASTER >>>


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)

Dusting off the 1967 Lord Marvel


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)

1977 6017-7000 5 hand fly back chronograph


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 16875572


Wow what a beaut! What's the model ref? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Mathy said:


> Wow what a beaut! What's the model ref?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Thanks. 🙏🏻
It's a 7005-8070 from Dec. '69.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Wearing my first Bell-Matic...that linen dial is something!


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

1959 Seiko Marvel mystery dial


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1972 King Seiko 5626-7040


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Lovely ol' World Timer


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

Stuck with Japanese ...


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## drums4money (Jun 3, 2008)

gshock626 said:


> 1972 King Seiko 5626-7040


Man that's a great watch


----------



## drums4money (Jun 3, 2008)

1970 45-8010
Had been looking for one with no date window. Black suede and black stingray bands on the way. Located a repro KS buckle to finish off the job.


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Rare ol' 6139-8040 fresh in the mail


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 King Seiko 45-7000


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## pr0pa1n (Jul 27, 2019)

Just replaced my speed timer bracelet with fishbone...had one spare(also original). And now, both are with the same braceleted type.
To be honest, it is much more comfortable, so the stock one will stay in drawer 🍺


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Auto2892 (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## ASC777 (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1972 King Seiko 5625-7110


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Diver circa 1978


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1972 Seiko 6119-6053


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

Grand Quartz 4843-8041


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Back again with my 7548-700B from 1981, on an Uncle Seiko Z199 bracelet.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

6139 "speedy" Baby jumbo. Scoping out petrol dials to keep it company.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Newnice (Apr 7, 2019)

Sorry for all the link and fingerprints all over this lovely Seiko Emblem 4120-5000 from 1975.


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

6139-6007

<* shark >>><


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

December '79


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

June 1972 6138-0011


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Huge fan of this particular model and have around 10 in my possession at the moment.. These two will stay in the collection for many years to come.

Both original 'unpolished' finish, but I've never seen one in such exceptional condition as the 'Darth Vadar' - Edges are still crisp / sharp!


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Finally received a few more parts to add to this beautiful model which I've been restoring for a while.. 

Fitted an original set of very tidy minute / hour hands and a new crown (aftermarket, but the right shape / design)

Chronograph hand is still drying after a quick touch-up..


















































Replacement crown looks SO much better than the piece or junk the watch came with..


----------



## pr0pa1n (Jul 27, 2019)

Recently bought that watch...close to mint condition
Lovely watch!















....aaaand now I have two


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

6139-6009 w/ original frosted hands, might be my fave rendition of the 6139-600x series.

<* shark >>><


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## SteveU (Feb 24, 2021)

76 Bullhead


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1997 Seiko sbss013


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## drums4money (Jun 3, 2008)

Here's the watch with fresh stingray strap and reproduction KS buckle. I may yet go to a lizard strap, but I'm enjoying this one at the moment.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Sturmgewehr1944 (Sep 18, 2019)

7548


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

7549-7009


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1962 King Seiko J14102E


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

'68 6105-8000


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

My all time fav vintage Seiko is my June 1970 6138-0019 Yachtman








My most recently acquired vintage Seiko is this Dec 1980 7548-7000


----------



## Sturmgewehr1944 (Sep 18, 2019)

Late 6309 …


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Don't know why really (as I have nothing to remind myself to do today vis a vis the Alarm function), but my fully restored Seiko BellMatic "Blue Bell" just spoke to me today louder than all the others on my watch winder(s). I was delighted to see that, although I haven't regulated it for ~30 days, it was less than 45 seconds fast, so I "back hacked" it to the correct time:


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1997 Seiko sbss011


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

1981 Saucer / UFO


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

'81 or 1971?


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> '81 or 1971?


Most assuredly '71.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> '81 or 1971?





Time Seller said:


> Most assuredly '71.



Thanks for clearing that up, appreciate it. Wasn't 100% sure to be honest

Serial # 192542


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

May ‘77 6309-7049


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

4402-8000


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Dec 1980 7548-7000 on a 44G1ZZ


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

February 1979 7548-7000


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

It's been a while.. Love this thing!


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

Didn't get a chance to post this yesterday - 4843-8041 Grand Quartz.


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

6106-6059


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Silver Pogue


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

deepsea03 said:


> Silver Pogue


Looks like we're both crossposting


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1969 Seiko 6119-8300


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

6139-8002 jdm speedtimer, my first. Cool little watch on original full length bracelet no less


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

<* shark >>><


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Sturmgewehr1944 (Sep 18, 2019)

Seiko 6306 !!


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

1974 King Seiko for today, reference number 5625-7113.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

My most recent vintage purchase Dec 1980 7548-7000 on an SKX jubilee


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Beautiful 1973 Advan


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1965 Grand Seiko 5722-9990


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

(Sorry about the boring picture)


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Started the day off wearing one of my favourites - 'Resist' Pogue. Lots of wear n' tear, but all original 










Took a few pics while it was out of the box


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

MarMar3690 said:


> View attachment 16923507


Nice! I'll take the one on the right =)

<* shark >>><


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

7017-5040 flyback chrono










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

scooby-wrx said:


> Started the day off wearing one of my favourites - 'Resist' Pogue. Lots of wear n' tear, but all original
> 
> View attachment 16923400
> 
> ...


I don't think that the sub dial hand is correct.

<* shark >>><


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Added an extender to the bracelet. Much better fit!


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Petrol baby jumbo. Damn! I knew I wanted one of these.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

thesharkman said:


> I don't think that the sub dial hand is correct.
> 
> <* shark >>><


Ahhhh..... you're right... Lost track of things as my other 2 are all original.. Actually have a spare set of original hands so will swap it over at some stage


----------



## KenRothman01 (May 3, 2015)

FB marketplace FTW! 1979 King Quartz (Twin) - 9723-8030, super clean... so far so good


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

1981 Turtle










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

2/2 6139-8002


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

My 1978 6309-7040 Turtle. Wearing it on a Zulu strap for the arduous task of dEsK dIvInG.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

My dads 1970’s 6309.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

kranz

<* shark >>><


----------



## SteveU (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

thesharkman said:


> kranz
> 
> <* shark >>><


What ref is this, please?


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

1977 6309-7040


----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Latest watch to arrive: 

1972 - 5606 Lord Matic which I stumbled across by chance. Never seen or heard of this model. Certainly a keeper!


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Pair of speedy baby jumbo 6139's
-7070 petrol and -7039 black. Subtle differences of these references aside from obvious dial color. The -703x case shape and dial depth really standout to me. The -7070 case wears better for me however and that petrol dial


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

1977


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## windsmurf (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)

A pair of 6139 Pulsations


----------



## zenskar (Feb 26, 2008)

Brummie said:


> View attachment 16933107


Daini Special


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Nov. '64


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 Grand Seiko 6145-8000


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Kakume '73;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

<* shark >>><


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

6138-8020 panda.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

1968 6105-8000


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

May '69 Speed-Timer 6139-6010


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1969 Seiko 5126-6010


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1966 Grand Seiko 4420-9000


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

From the 70s


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

1975 6159-7010 Grandfather Tuna


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

These two are in current daily rotation;
June 1970 6138-0019 Yachtman








Dec 1980 7548-7000


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

<* shark >>><


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Rainy Daze (Apr 7, 2019)

8305-1010










...with hidden lume


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

gshock626 said:


> 1969 Grand Seiko 6145-8000


Always like your pics. Do you use natural light, artificial, or both?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

New to me care of @kenster 6106-9010, a great piece!


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Sealion, brother from the south of Bob 1035 (July '68); 
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Latest batch to arrive, which included my much awaited 1972 - 6106-7570 Advan


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

Neo Vintage- Rare Seiko JDM 7433-6020 IMPACT Grid Dial…


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Compulsory 'wrist shots' of the lovely Seiko Advan example I posted earlier


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Wife's 2205 lady diver back from service...full tear down, resealed, regulated, cleaned, nos crystal, etc. Love this little girl and my wife will be thrilled to have it back.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> Wife's 2205 lady diver back from service...full tear down, resealed, regulated, cleaned, nos crystal, etc. Love this little girl and my wife will be thrilled to have it back.
> View attachment 16946269


Looks great! My wife has a ‘79 quartz 2625 Pepsi…..loves it! I wish Seiko would make more of these little watches. I know ladies like the larger watches, but these smaller ones wear like a jewel


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Grandfather / Golden Tunas >>>


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

My pair of vintage Seikos; Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Just received from fellow WIS...
6138 Tokei Zara. Has been through quite a transformation and rebuild over its lifetime and I am thrilled to be the next keeper of this beauty.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> Just received from fellow WIS...
> 6138 Tokei Zara. Has been through quite a transformation and rebuild over its lifetime and I am thrilled to be the next keeper of this beauty.
> View attachment 16946782


Wow, that looks brand new! Congrats on being the next keeper.


----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)

Casual Thursday Seiko 6105-8000.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solotov (Nov 27, 2017)

Archangel FX said:


> Grandfather / Golden Tunas >>>
> View attachment 16946705


What a pair  
I need to find my own golden tuna someday


----------



## Solotov (Nov 27, 2017)

My newest and oldest diver watch, has survived pretty decent since 1968


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

1978


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

7025-5000 '75;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

All cleaned up!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

Childhood Seiko today. 6119-8080. Given to me in 1979. It had, until I grew up a bit, a terrible life… 😂
Despite that it kept on going (water damage/flooding/corrosion/knocks and drops aside).


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

I am really enjoying this Dec 1980 7548-7000, I now have a set of VTA gaskets and a new SR43SW for it. During Hurricane Ian's visit to our home and several days after i wore it continuously, super reliable "as found" and it is only going to get better after I give it some attention While I would love to find a nice original Z199 I enjoy wearing it on a new 44G1ZZ that I had. 








This is a pic of Ian's visit.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

VincentG said:


> I am really enjoying this Dec 1980 7548-7000, I now have a set of VTA gaskets and a new SR43SW for it. During Hurricane Ian's visit to our home and several days after i wore it continuously, super reliable "as found" and it is only going to get better after I give it some attention While I would love to find a nice original Z199 I enjoy wearing it on a new 44G1ZZ that I had.
> View attachment 16949722
> 
> This is a pic of Ian's visit.
> View attachment 16949723


Nice! What are VTA gaskets? 

I have one that needs fixing (not running, needs bezel gasket, and also new rubber gaskets). Hoping at least a new battery will do the job


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

First day wearing this stunning 6106


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1975 Seiko 6138-0030


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

6138-3002 Jumbo


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Nice! What are VTA gaskets?
> 
> I have one that needs fixing (not running, needs bezel gasket, and also new rubber gaskets). Hoping at least a new battery will do the job


Adrian at Vintage Time Australia (he sells on ebay) makes new replacement gasket sets for most vintage Seikos that are truly better gaskets than oem. If your crystal is fine he has a set without the crystal gasket only back, crown and bezel set, or a set that does have the crystal. Be sure to buy one of these greasing tools too, it lubricates the gaskets precisely, I also highly recommend having rodico if you are doing anything inside a watch. As long as the old battery didn't leak you will likely be good to go, it is an amazing movement.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

7546 module from 1977.
.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this from july '74;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulnewman (Dec 30, 2014)

My Pogue, now put back on the original bracelet after a repair (US shown)










my turtle










my JDM Speedmaster


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

paulnewman said:


> My Pogue, now put back on the original bracelet after a repair (US shown)
> 
> View attachment 16952073
> 
> ...


Interesting comparison as I sit here wearing my new “great white” turtle. The case shape/outline of the new turtle more closely matches the Pogue.


----------



## paulnewman (Dec 30, 2014)

Woodpuppy said:


> Interesting comparison as I sit here wearing my new “great white” turtle. The case shape/outline of the new turtle more closely matches the Pogue.


Isn’t your model called the Samurai?


----------



## Woodpuppy (May 2, 2020)

paulnewman said:


> Isn’t your model called the Samurai?


No, it’s an SRPD21. Ignore the facets on the Pogue case and just compare the curvature of the sides of the case.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Finally got my 6138-8030 back together after some much needed TLC.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

‘75 GF


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Another minty 70s [email protected]#$%&*!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Inimicalone (3 mo ago)

My '77 turtle.


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

<* shark >>><


----------



## Inimicalone (3 mo ago)

thesharkman said:


> <* shark >>><


That would probably get me some speeding tickets...


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Inimicalone (3 mo ago)

Very nice, evolutionary reject!


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Inimicalone said:


> Very nice, evolutionary reject!


Thanks! Now to source a nice condition original bracelet


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Inimicalone (3 mo ago)

Say76, what are the details on that beauty?


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Inimicalone (3 mo ago)

Nice Kanji wheel!


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

A little bonus round coverage. I have a set of all 5 colored -6023 (black, blue, silver, gold, green). Received this -6020 with noticeably larger crown of note in a lot recently purchased as a bonus throwing it in just because. Very generous! Great seiko 5 sports bracelet on this one and I think these "baby pogues" are very under appreciated.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

I love my July 1970 6119-6023 Baby Pogue and I agree they are "overlooked" by many.


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

Inimicalone said:


> Say76, what are the details on that beauty?


It's a Seiko 6139 8040 Speedtimer 

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

VincentG said:


> I love my July 1970 6119-6023 Baby Pogue and I agree they are "overlooked" by many.
> View attachment 16954871


I don't get the "baby Pogue" nickname. Is it because of the rotating ring?


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Probably the case shape? I love my 6119 regardless of the nickname


----------



## MTT60 (Aug 27, 2016)

Titanium SACN007 with cal. 8F32-0260, perpetual calendar and +/- 20 s/y accurary. Very light and comfortable.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Time Seller said:


> I don't get the "baby Pogue" nickname. Is it because of the rotating ring?


Case shape, dimple crown and inner rotating bezel


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1969 Seiko 5126-8120


----------



## autofiend (May 31, 2009)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

June 1970 6138-0019 Yachtman


----------



## thetimecollective (11 mo ago)

Early dial variant of the 61GS from 1968


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Turn-of-the-century Seiko...


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Back with a slim case diver again, this time my JDM 7548-7000 from 1982.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## thetimecollective (11 mo ago)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

7A...


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

7006 '74;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

Trying the 6458 on a NATO for once.


----------



## mcn_87 (Feb 19, 2018)

Here is mine. From my Father


----------



## Solotov (Nov 27, 2017)

One of my biggest, literally and figuratively


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

^^^ Cheers!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

…and a ‘64 Tokyo Olympics


----------



## thetimecollective (11 mo ago)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

7548-700H


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today my WT and Tokyo '64 medal;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 16965659


Another awesome piece! Your collection must be something to behold!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## thetimecollective (11 mo ago)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

6139-6002


----------



## lany (Sep 28, 2009)

6309-7049 from July 78


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

6139-6002

Couldn't 'resist' this when it came up for sale. Needs a bit of work (crystal, chrono hand, pusher springs, correct pushers, stem gear / spring etc.) but it's in pretty good condition mechanically so far.. (resets to zero and is keeping time)

1st Pogue I ever bought had this light blue (Bruce Lee) dial and I sold it after learning more. Doubled my money, but regretted getting rid of it.. 




































Here's the first one I owned. My first ever Vintage Watch which I bought not knowing anything about them..


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

6159-7010


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

All these Pogue mods


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today with my two bulls;
Happy Sunday!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Few of the Pogues



















Such a shame someone let this one get so bad.. I'm still going to get it going and back together


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

‘78 7549-7009


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Tekkamaki (Aug 6, 2018)

My best $25 Fleabay score.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

This veteran military today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Mazzyracer (8 mo ago)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Moody office wristshot of my Grand Seiko 61GS (6146-8000).


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

‘68 6105-8000 on Barton rubber


----------



## Gurbe van Loltsje (11 mo ago)

And another "new" watch since yesterday:


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Two old brothers;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Wools (Feb 28, 2016)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> Moody office wristshot of my Grand Seiko 61GS (6146-8000).
> View attachment 16976944


Wow. No question, that is the most beautiful Grand Seiko I've ever seen. Mind me asking when you picked that up and what you paid? I might have to start having a dig about online!


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Wools said:


> Wow. No question, that is the most beautiful Grand Seiko I've ever seen. Mind me asking when you picked that up and what you paid? I might have to start having a dig about online!


Picked it up about 2 years ago from a Yahoo! Japan auction listing; I think I roughly paid around 900 AUD for the watch itself.


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Happy Sunday;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Watchiclopedia (3 mo ago)

Love Seiko actus ss dont know why, but this is an affordable watch with really easy to find with good condition in marketplace, great power great accuracy, except for faceted crystal one, but still love it ❤


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

1970 6139-6010 Proof “Bruce Lee”


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

7005 '72;









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

For today, a legendary Seiko diver that began the evolution of the Japanese dive watch industry which has resonated to this very day. Although it does not need any formal introduction, the 6217-8000 62MAS Small Crown holds a very special place in my collection. Circa April 1965, from the earliest batch released. What makes this watch special is more than just the significance of its history in regards to Seiko divers, or the condition, but rather the original rubber strap.

The 1-3-1-2 pattern Tropic Swiss Mod.Dep 19mm strap was uniquely made specifically for the Seiko 62MAS, designed distinctive from the usual tropic straps seen during the 60’s and 70’s. It remains to this day as the only strap Seiko has not designed in-house.The strap is rare and even more so the buckle, which this one has the Seiko logo inscribed into it which was atypical as most were released with an Acier buckle. I’m sure there are more but the only other one that I know of was donated to the Seiko Museum by Mr. Anthony Kable who did a really nice write up on the strap.



62MAS (6217-8000) Original Tropic Strap


----------



## FL410 (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

‘78 Golden Tuna


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

6309-7040


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1969 Seiko 6119-8300


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

40 years separate these two classics!


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Mint 1978 6306-7001 


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

1977 6139-6002 on Uncle Straps


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

<* shark >>><


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

WT '69;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

66-8050









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

father and son....

<* shark >>><


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

My June 1970 6138-0019 Yachtman was out of rotation for a month or two due to a new purchase is back on my wrist tonight


----------



## leidai5 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## dannyranch (Mar 26, 2020)

say76 said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is this? Looks rly nice


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

7006 '74;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

rubendefelippe said:


> 7006 '74;
> Greetings!
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice  

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

dannyranch said:


> What is this? Looks rly nice


Thanks it's a 7009 8210 from the 70s

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

A stroll out with my 1975 Grand Quartz 4840-8040.


----------



## gwold (Jun 21, 2010)

Antique shop find, this weekend.




























With a wind, it started running, and is keeping reasonably good time so far. Cons include the after-market bracelet, battered hardlex, the pushers are frozen, and the day wheel is somewhat out of alignment.

For my first-ever, in-the-wild, vintage find, I'm pretty stoked. Now to find someone I can trust to service this thing!

(edit to fix auto-correct)


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

gwold said:


> Antique shop find, this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's great what you found in that store, a Pogue; I don't know how much you paid for it, but you're going to find a watchmaker to repair it, it's a very good movement and there are spare parts for all the parts of the 6139, including its original or aftermarket bracelet; Its dial looks in very good condition!
I hope to see it here renewed as in its best time; it's worth it! Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## leidai5 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

inspired by ddaly's awesome example.

<* shark >>><


----------



## kpo74 (Apr 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

My 1987 cased/ late 1970's/early 1980's movemented Seiko 6309-7548

The watch was built by a friend of mine originally. He took an empty 1987 Seiko 6309 case/caseback/bezel, crown/ stem and dial and married it to a Seiko 7548 movement. It then got a sapphire crystal and new gaskets, aftermarket 6309 hands and bezel insert and pressure tested so it makes a perfect everyday wear watch.

Most folks seem to do the conversion where the 7548 dial/hands/movement just are plopped in the 6309 case. However what I like about this is that it retains the 6309 dial which i think is one of the best Seiko dials out there. Yes it says automatic but that is the way it is

It is going back to him in a few weeks as I want a Japanese day wheel so I tracked down a well beat on JDM Seiko 7548 diver where the day wheel will be harvested and installed on this "6309-7548"


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## leidai5 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

For you trivia buffs, this same dial color was later used on the Blue Lagoon Samurais and Turtles.


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

At our weekly family dinner tonight my brother gave me this watch: a 6139-7100. His partner found it in a rubbish bin(!) somewhere and they thought I'd like to see if I could do anything with it.

















The chronograph was running but the pushers were stuck. I managed to stop and reset it but it wasn't easy.

I got home and took the back off, removed the movement and inspected the parts. The pusher pins and stem are a bit bent, presumably from excessive force. I had a go at straightening them, but gave up out of fear of snapping them. I gave the pusher pins and shafts a clean with alcohol and pegwood, then lightly greased the O-rings and put it back together. The pins still stick when pressed but in all other respects the watch seems to operate fine. The date functions change when the crown is pressed in and the chronograph starts, stops and resets, though the chronograph seconds hand is a bit out of alignment.

The serial number decoder site tells me this watch dates from December 1975. From its appearance I can only imagine the life it's had since then.

Is it worth getting new pushers and stem for this watch? Would it benefit from a slightly more aggressive clean of the pusher shafts?
This watch has a certain brutal appeal so I'd like to get it working properly.

Edit: The alternate weekdays are Roman numerals I - VI, with Sunday a red bar. Never seen that before.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

‘68


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Panda '74;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

ned-ludd said:


> At our weekly family dinner tonight my brother gave me this watch: a 6139-7100. His partner found it in a rubbish bin(!) somewhere and they thought I'd like to see if I could do anything with it.
> View attachment 17003129
> 
> View attachment 17003131
> ...


Very nice Skywalker Helmet, the pushers need new gaskets and springs, you should also do the case back and crown gaskets as they come in a set, VTA gaskets on ebay from Adrian in Aus are the best there is and an easy project. Pushers are available, how bent are they? There are some threads on the Seiko forum about straightening them, they may be buried in movement overhaul slideshows. Very nice watch congratulations! Aftermarket crystals are available as well.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

The cricket;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

1981


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

<* shark >>><


----------



## fenris69 (Oct 28, 2021)

Just picked this one up


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

1970
6139-6010


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1997 Seiko sbss021


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

My 3rd chrono, this one might just stick...


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

fenris69 said:


> Just picked this one up
> View attachment 17004984


Impeccable!!; the crane as a logo, I love it!; very collectible!,
I congratulate you! 
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Seeing yours, I remembered my "crane" and I took it out of the box now, at sunset here in the south; Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

rubendefelippe said:


> Seeing yours, I remembered my "crane" and I took it out of the box now, at sunset here in the south; Greetings!
> View attachment 17008920
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Show us your Crane 👍😃


----------



## fenris69 (Oct 28, 2021)

rubendefelippe said:


> Impeccable!!; the crane as a logo, I love it!; very collectible!,
> I congratulate you!
> Greetings!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


I got lucky on the condition with this one, although we'll see when I service it. I found this website, and now there are two more I want, the first two 6619. 

The Sportsmatic range (ca 1962-1968) | Watch & Vintage

Is that a 6601 you have? I like the index markers.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Rare set of SEIKO Flightmaster SQ100, very nice condition.


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)

Very nice dial,


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

fenris69 said:


> I got lucky on the condition with this one, although we'll see when I service it. I found this website, and now there are two more I want, the first two 6619.
> 
> The Sportsmatic range (ca 1962-1968) | Watch & Vintage
> 
> Is that a 6601 you have? I like the index markers.


Thanks!;the caliber is the old 2451;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today 6119 '69;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> View attachment 17011258


phenomenal

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## hero (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Go Vols!


----------



## fenris69 (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

knocking about with the 1977 6309-7040


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Rainy Daze (Apr 7, 2019)

Here's one from 1979. I really like these quartz SilverWave sports watches. 38mm diameter and a bit thinner than an actual dive watch. It's got a screw-down crown and a non-ratcheting bezel. I had a couple of sets of hands on my bench from different watches to re-lume them all at the same time, and I somehow lost the original second hand to this watch. I had one left over from an SNK809 that doesn't look too out of place.

Seiko 7123-8250


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

1970 6139-6010 knocking out the honey-do list


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Jumbo '74,a timeless;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> View attachment 17016940


Turquoise, black and orange…… perfect colour combination. 👍


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1969 Seiko 5126-6010


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Brummie said:


> View attachment 17014143


Absolutely love that!


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

May 1977 6309-7049


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

Mmpaste said:


> Absolutely love that!


Thanks really appreciated 👍😉


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Headed to the office today, and wearing my 7548-700B from April of 1981.


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1969 Seiko 6139-6000


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

Nov 1981 7549-7010


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1969 Seiko 6119-7160


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## zenskar (Feb 26, 2008)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> A stroll out with my 1975 Grand Quartz 4840-8040.
> View attachment 17000362


No day/date. Rare! Here's a more common cousin


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

7017-6040


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Last one added to my collection - needs a bit of work to restore it to original form, but happy with it so far

6183-8030 'John Player'


















Lovely pair!


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Snxl something something. Cannot remember but it is my favorite of my 5's.


----------



## leidai5 (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Mar 1975 6159-7010


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

6119-6400 arrived today in need of some serious TLC. 



















































Managed to get the dial back to an acceptable standard, just a matter of waiting for parts to arrive now. Will give the movement a service while waiting.


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

6139-6007, not often seen

<* shark >>><


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Cronos Sea Horse J13032 from ‘61


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Toyo Panzoff (6 mo ago)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 16926693


Must you post that in a vintage thread? 
I’ll be over here feeling ancient 🥺


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

scooby-wrx said:


> 6119-6400 arrived today in need of some serious TLC.
> 
> View attachment 17026147
> 
> ...


Very nice model of your 5 6119 vintage "UFO", it will look great on you!
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

6139-7070 '74;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

rubendefelippe said:


> Very nice model of your 5 6119 vintage "UFO", it will look great on you!
> Greetings!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Firstly, lovely 'Jumbo'  

Thank you ! Will do my best to find an original bracelet, but I know that won't be easy.. 

Ultrasonic clean for the case today - looks lovely and original. Hopefully the new crystal arrives over the next few days.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## windsmurf (Mar 26, 2019)

Are they both vintage? I need to put the hand back onto the white one...


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 16990394





Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 17024858


I like these! Which Subby do you prefer? And where did you get the parts for the mod?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

john_marston said:


> I like these! Which Subby do you prefer? And where did you get the parts for the mod?


Thank you for your kind words.

The first one was 'created' by a very talented modder in Canada.

The second one is all original, I'm led to believe.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Russ1965 said:


> Thank you for your kind words.
> 
> The first one was 'created' by a very talented modder in Canada.
> 
> The second one is all original, I'm led to believe.


Which one’s your preferred subby?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

john_marston said:


> Which one’s your preferred subby?


Neither. 

I have a Rolex that fulfils that duty 😎


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1968 Seiko 5 DX 6106-6000


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

‘79 Gold Tuna >>>


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

Grand Quartz 4843-8041


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.










Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

<* shark >>><


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

*1972 Seiko 5 Sports 6119-6023*

Good condition with the exception of age-related marks on the dial.










The Chapter Ring spins freely despite the rotating gear on the stem being present so pullet it apart to find someone has reassembled it without the tension spring.. Have one on order so will be operating as it should in no time


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

The canary today; 
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

I own Pogues, Bullheads, John Player Specials, Rally Divers, UFO's etc.. but this one has to be the rarest in my collection to date. 

Finally arrived today after Royal Mail lost the package twice.. I kept contacting them, holding for over 30 minutes at a time and eventually my efforts paid off!! 

What a stunning watch!

*1972 King Seiko - Vanac - 5626-5050 - 28800 A/h movement









































*


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## AndersoK (Apr 26, 2015)

My only vintage Seiko at the moment; a '73 7006-7007 model.
Thanks


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

7T34 Flightmaster >>


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Happy International Pogue Day


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 17036137


What ref is this one please, I live that dial color and orange combo. And a great strap, too


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

"Pogue Jr" patina golden dial


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

deepsea03 said:


> What ref is this one please, I live that dial color and orange combo. And a great strap, too


Thanks, it's a 6139-8050 from Oct. '74.
Unfortunately the strap is a no-name.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Time Seller said:


> Thanks, it's a 6139-8050 from Oct. '74.
> Unfortunately the strap is a no-name.


Thank you


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## drunken-gmt-master (Mar 29, 2018)

1969 Grand Seiko 4522-8000.


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

VincentG said:


> Very nice Skywalker Helmet, the pushers need new gaskets and springs, you should also do the case back and crown gaskets as they come in a set, VTA gaskets on ebay from Adrian in Aus are the best there is and an easy project. Pushers are available, how bent are they?


New pushers arrived today and I've just replaced them (which is a surprisingly easy task). Full chronograph function has been restored!
Now that I know there's hope for this watch, I'll order a new case gasket and try and track down a new stem that doesn't cost a fortune. 
I think I'll leave the crystal as-is because it shows the watch's history.


----------



## Goblinfluencer (2 mo ago)

hi_bri said:


> Not a huge fan of gold-plated watches but this one is an exception:
> 
> Rare Age of Discovery 7T59-7A30 SHS032J 1/100 chronograph with GMT jump hour:
> 
> ...


Did you ever manage to find a buyer for this? It's beautiful in it's own quirky way, and I love the 1/100 movement.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

My younger Son's next vintage Seiko, Sept 1982 6458-6000 JDM diver, just serviced in Japan with service receipt, a mid sized version of my Dec 1980 7548-7000 JDM diver


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

‘68 6105-8000


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## paulnewman (Dec 30, 2014)

Picked this up in a trade for a watch I was trying to sell

6106-8100 Chevron. In original shape besides the date wheel


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

My 1968 Grand Seiko 61GS 6146-8000.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Latest vintage Seiko - 1972 - 6106-7560


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

January '74 6105-8119


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1971 Lord Matic Special 5206-6080


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Another Seiko classic on wrist for today; a 7548-700B quartz diver from 1981. Wearing it on an Uncle Seiko Z199 bracelet, the perfect companion to any 7548 outside of an original Seiko Z199.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Caturday


----------



## Toomanywatchesklm (Jul 15, 2020)

Here are a few of mine...


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

March 1983 7a28-7010


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1975 Lord Matic Special 5216-8020


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

'77


----------



## say76 (Apr 7, 2014)

.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## GNL1977 (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 Skyliner 6100-8000


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

6309 and a case of the Tuesdays


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1968 Lord Matic 5606-7030


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

My first ever Bell-Matic! Bought to sell, but have decided to add it to the collection after day one wearing it..


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1974 Lord Marvel 5740-8000


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

The canary today; 
Have a good weekend!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

As received.

6139-7100 (Darth Vader)










Note the case back gasket 










Parts cleaned.










Jewel count increased by 2, new gaskets, crystal, buttons and oscillating weight.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

DonJ53 said:


> As received.
> 
> 6139-7100 (Darth Vader)
> 
> ...


It was new!!;the Helmet deserved it!
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1971 Seiko 6119-7173


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Took a gamble on this 1977 - 6139-7041 Didn't look great in the photos and was poorly advertised, but turned out ok. Bit aged, but running well and looking acceptable with a bit of time and effort spent on it.

Only received it today so few more things to sort out (bracelet, seals kit, pusher springs, bracelet & Chrono minute hand).



















Poorly worn crystal. Luckily, they're the same as 'Pogue' crystals which I stock.











Stripped for an ultrasonic clean and to asses what else it needed. Thankfully all case parts are present on this one 










Repositioned the hands in my new movement tool










Believe it or not, this is a crystal fitted  Amazing what a difference a new crystal makes!










Have to check my stock of bracelets tomorrow, but very unlikely I'll have one that fits this case so will be on the hunt for one right away.










In two mins about fitting a new aftermarket dial.. Leaning towards keeping it original at this point despite the obvious wear.


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

R dial at dusk

<* shark >>><


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

May ‘77 6309-7049


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1958 Cronos J14021


----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Seiko Grand Quartz 9943-8000


----------



## JonathanTaylor (Dec 21, 2021)

rainier said:


> May ‘77 6309-7049
> View attachment 17057401


Love seeing a vintage turtle and it’s in great shape 🤙


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1997 Seiko sbss013


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

‘75 6159-7010


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

6139-6010


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Jumbo


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Today's delivery included (x2) lovely vintage examples. Pity about the bracelet on the gold dial.. luckily I have an original in stock to replace it. 

The SKX033 isn't exactly vintage.. Lovely example in need of a bit of TLC. Have a brand-new crystal in stock which will be going in this evening.


----------



## manodeoro (Sep 25, 2017)

7005-8030


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Been awhile…. 1978 on original GL831 strap


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1969 Seiko 5126-8130


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

1984 - 6309-836B


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## olske59 (May 26, 2019)

Mid-1960s 'Weekdater'


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Sturmgewehr1944 (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## fuz851 (5 mo ago)

So many amazing vintage Seikos, here's my poor man's 62 Mas.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

1968


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1971 Seiko 6139-6002


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

My younger Son's new surfing watch Sept 1982 6548-6000 mid size, it had just been serviced and I added a new set of fat bars and a USGI strap


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Let's go boys!


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

1972


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Subzero46 (Feb 18, 2021)

Russ1965 said:


>


Blue dial is stunning


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## TheDogFather (Nov 11, 2019)

Much like me...worn hard and old, but still ticking!


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

1977 6309-7040


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Kaboom25 (May 28, 2014)

Wearing this right now. 1978 Type II quartz goodness. A full 8 years older than me and still running at +.2 s/d.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## StanThe Man (Apr 18, 2008)

Just 1 of many.


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1971 Lord Matic 5606-7010


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Oops, day correction


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Sturmgewehr1944 (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

*John Player Special*


----------



## SteveU (Feb 24, 2021)

1976


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

My "square eyes" today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Black & Gold yesterday to the Blue & White today. Love this model!


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Latest just arrived from Tokyo *1971 SEIKO LORD MATIC WEEKDATER 5606-7150*

Absolutely immaculate, apart from the Seiko logo being a bit deformed which I'll sort out this afternoon. 

























*















*


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

WT '69;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

These two are neck and neck right now for fav vintage in my collection, with the Yachtman having an advantage I never thought would be chipped away at.
June 1970 6138-0019 Yachtman








Dec 1980 7548-7000 on an SKX jubilee


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Logo sorted  



















Before:










After:


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

Legit surprised how immediately smitten I was with this 7A38.


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## TheDogFather (Nov 11, 2019)

TheDogFather said:


> Much like me...worn hard and old, but still ticking!


Another oldie, but goodie...my 1991 SSB007. As you can see from these pics, I actually wear my watches!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

L to R: 1970 6139-7010, 1968 6105-8000 & 1977 6309-7040


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1967 Seikomatic-P 5106-8010


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Hardscrabbler (Mar 30, 2015)

From 1978


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Where does everyone mainly pick up their vintage Seikos? Are there any trusted online sellers that aren't Ebay? I have had fairly decent success on Ebay, but I am thinking about expanding my collection with a few vintage pieces that are a little pricier, and I am a little hesitant. I always try and do my research and know as much as possible going into a purchase, but I still feel like it could be a bit of a crapshoot.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

I use eBay quite a bit, but its a gamble at times.. Loads of other sites like Chrono24 etc. you have to know what you're looking at. Research and questions / additional photos go a long way. 

Good luck!


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

MY latest two restoration projects 

*7017-6020* - First one of these I've actually seen. Quite a busy looking watch and I was surprised by how big it is   Sadly its actually a bit rough around the edges so a fair bit of work needed.. It is running and keeping time so far..

* 7019-7300* - Stunning dial, original bracelet etc. but again a little rough around the edges. Hardest part will be finding a replacement faceted crystal










Started pulling the 7017 apart for an ultrasonic clean etc.


----------



## Nawariage (2 mo ago)

Can someone help me translate the backcase?
The japanese text seems misaligned on this seiko.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

occytron said:


> Where does everyone mainly pick up their vintage Seikos? Are there any trusted online sellers that aren't Ebay? I have had fairly decent success on Ebay, but I am thinking about expanding my collection with a few vintage pieces that are a little pricier, and I am a little hesitant. I always try and do my research and know as much as possible going into a purchase, but I still feel like it could be a bit of a crapshoot.


I have bought several of mine from ebay with success as well as quite a few from trusted collectors which have been super helpful and know/trust released original examples in excellent well cared for condition.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

7006'74;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

nothing beats the original =)

<* shark >>><


----------



## panoramic007 (Jan 6, 2012)

6138-0040 Bullhead Chronograph, a few days back from being serviced.
No major parts needed thankfully, just a new crystal & gaskets.
Running really well, it came back last Saturday, haven't taken it off since 😊


----------



## tel.oneill (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy Seiko Sunday.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1969 King Seiko 4502-8000


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Beautiful


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2020)

5216-7110


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Nawariage said:


> Can someone help me translate the backcase?
> The japanese text seems misaligned on this seiko.
> View attachment 17084537


----------



## unsub073 (Aug 23, 2012)

occytron said:


> Where does everyone mainly pick up their vintage Seikos? Are there any trusted online sellers that aren't Ebay? I have had fairly decent success on Ebay, but I am thinking about expanding my collection with a few vintage pieces that are a little pricier, and I am a little hesitant. I always try and do my research and know as much as possible going into a purchase, but I still feel like it could be a bit of a crapshoot.


You can always check out DC vintage. I've picked up a couple from there.









Horology | DC Vintage Watches | United States


Vintage watch seller specializing in Seiko, Heuer & Omega, based in Washington, DC & Los Angeles




www.dcvintagewatches.com


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Here are some of mine, one with bracelet is on my wrist. Vance.


----------



## betoconga (Mar 18, 2009)

Seiko Sports 200 Chronograph 7T32-7D19. Out from the cabinet and still ticking.. Bought this new and still have the original box and bracelet.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

Jan '70 6139-6030


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Just came across this, thought you guys might find it interesting



https://www.beyondthedial.com/post/collector-guide-how-a-pocket-watch-crystal-maker-is-keeping-vintage-king-seiko-alive


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

vmgotit said:


> Here are some of mine, one with bracelet is on my wrist. Vance.



im liking that 7548 dial in the 6309 case. what's the story?


----------



## Sturmgewehr1944 (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

TexasTaucher said:


> im liking that 7548 dial in the 6309 case. what's the story?


I did a separate thread in the public section. Vance.


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Just the other day took some pictures outside. Vance.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

6309, IWW, Watch Steward


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this veteran 7005 '72;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## occytron (Apr 13, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Stumbled across another *5626-5050 - King Seiko - Vanac *and couldn't resist*! *Needs a bit of work, but well worth the effort in my opinion. 










Arrived in pieces from Japan.. As per all restorations I started by stripping it for an ultrasonic clean


























Needs some crystal work as its very unlikely I'll be able to find a replacement for this particular model.. 

Weak point on these 'Officially Certified Chronometer' movements is the Day / Date quickset gear which wears over time meaning the quickset function fails so I've managed to source a replacement. Decided to put it back together while waiting to put it to good use  


























Lovely pair


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

scooby-wrx said:


> Stumbled across another *5626-5050 - King Seiko - Vanac *and couldn't resist*! *Needs a bit of work, but well worth the effort in my opinion.
> 
> View attachment 17095638
> 
> ...


I would kill for your skills..............

Sensational restoration on the second Vanac.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Russ1965 said:


> I would kill for your skills..............
> 
> Sensational restoration on the second Vanac.



Thanks very much Russ  I'm just a hobbyist but always do my best to get these amazing creations back in good working order.

Trouble is I struggle to part with them after all the time and effort so have an ever increasing collection


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

scooby-wrx said:


> Thanks very much Russ  I'm just a hobbyist but always do my best to get these amazing creations back in good working order.
> 
> Trouble is I struggle to part with them after all the time and effort so have an ever increasing collection


I definitely understand 😁 your predicament.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

Nov '71 6138-0010


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

<* shark >>><


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Not technically vintage, I know, but it’s older than some of the people whose résumé’s I’ve been reading this year, so to me that’s something…

At the beginning of November I dropped it in for a battery change and pressure test (and to loosen up a stiff crown). It went from “call me tomorrow and I’ll be able to let you know if it’s ready to collect” to “we need new crowns and crown gaskets, which are on order and we don’t know when they’ll arrive…” …I was really looking forward to taking this as my one watch on our Christmas travels, I guess I shouldn’t give up hope, they’ve still got a couple days to pull out a Christmas miracle! 

Just posting because I’m missing this one tonight…


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

6139-7010


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

Nov '81 7549-7010


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## faric (Jun 5, 2021)

1970 5625-7000 on a vintage Bambi bracelet (the flat polished center links really set off the polished case facets)


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1966 King Seiko 4402-8000


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 17099045


Beatiful Seiko!I love it!
Congratulations!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

rubendefelippe said:


> Beatiful Seiko!I love it!
> Congratulations!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Thanks for commenting! 🙏🏻


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Turtle 1985 and surgery book 1897


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

@MDT IT - Bellissimo


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Pulsations'69;
Greetings!
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

July '69 SpeedTimer


----------



## RecaanHarb (Jan 3, 2020)

NOW you're speaking my language. Enjoy!

Here are just a few in order:
1. Seiko Lord Marvel 5740-8000 - 36,000bph
2. 1982 Seiko A829-6019 NASA Astronaut 
3. Seiko SNK534 - Green Emboss Dial
4. Seiko 7A28-7079 - "Grey Ghost"
5. Seiko Quartz QZ 0920-8010 
6. Seiko 7a28-7170 Honda Quartz Chronograph


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

< shark >>><


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Jumbo'74 today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

March '70 6139-6009


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1972 Seiko 6139-7060


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Calmab (Feb 15, 2014)

Not from today but...


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

6309


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

Sealion for the morning


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Final piece of the set arrived safely today


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Hard owning just one of these bell matics...


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Cricket today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Calmab (Feb 15, 2014)

Time Seller said:


> View attachment 17109012


really like that one! 
The black coating is pristine - did you find it that way?
Can you tell me what is the reference?


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Calmab said:


> really like that one!
> The black coating is pristine - did you find it that way?
> Can you tell me what is the reference?


Thanks. Yep, it's in good condition. The case coating is ceramic powder, which is tougher than PVD. The bracelet is PVD. The reference is 6139-8010.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Returning to the humble Lord Matic today, reference number 5606-7000 from 1969.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

6309-8360


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

scooby-wrx said:


> 6309-8060
> 
> View attachment 17111359


Neat! Looks like a squared-off, 80's SKX. What's the ref number?


----------



## BTNMNKI (Sep 23, 2020)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> Returning to the humble Lord Matic today, reference number 5606-7000 from 1969.
> View attachment 17111358


Are there any major differencees between the Lord Matics from that era and the 56 series King Seiko? I've been browsing Chrono24 for the last few days trying to familiarize myself with the various KS variants and I'm sometimes struggling to see any difference between those and the classically styled "regular" Seikos. There seem to be so many different series that use interchangable cases, movements, hand sets and badges.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

This noun;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

1969 5126 proof/proof


----------



## Greek (Dec 7, 2010)

June '71 
7017-6050


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

Jan ‘74 6105-8119


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

BTNMNKI said:


> Are there any major differencees between the Lord Matics from that era and the 56 series King Seiko? I've been browsing Chrono24 for the last few days trying to familiarize myself with the various KS variants and I'm sometimes struggling to see any difference between those and the classically styled "regular" Seikos. There seem to be so many different series that use interchangable cases, movements, hand sets and badges.


Yeah there are a lot of Seikos across many different ranges and movements that have that same dressy aesthetic.

Regarding the 56 Lord Matics vs. the 56 King and 56 Grand Seikos, the main differentiator of course is the increased beat rate in the King/Grand variants (28,800bph) versus the Lord Matic variant (21,600bph). Other obvious differences include more intricate finishing and tighter accuracy tolerances on the King/Grand variants compared to the Lord Matics.

The King/Grand variants all had a screw-type fine regulator that was a bit different to the screw-type regulator on the Lord Matic variants. All the King/Grand variants had 25 jewels whereas most Lord Matics had only 23 jewels. Some 56 Lord Matics (like mine) also had 25 jewels, but apparently the location of the 2 extra jewels are completely different to their locations in the King/Grand variants of the 56 movement.

And that's just the Lord/King/Grand Seikos that used the 56xx family of movements. There's also the Lord Matics and King Seikos that used the 52xx line of movements, which I have less knowledge about.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

This 5606 is my only LM, at 37mm it is a bit too small to wear for me but a gorgeous watch just the same. I lucked out with the buckle extender, it is a perfect fit.


----------



## OotOot (1 mo ago)

rainier said:


> Jan ‘74 6105-8119
> View attachment 17112977


That looks amazing !


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Very much appreciated gift from fellow WIS...Merry Christmas, all.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

My Seiko Christmas Tree;
Merry Christmas!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

1962 King Seiko “First” J14102E


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

More of the Lord Matic.


----------



## Greek (Dec 7, 2010)

Now finished


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

May '69 6139-6010


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## DaughterSeiko (3 mo ago)

Going through my Stepdad's watches, and found this guy. It's a 6139-6003 1971 Pouge? It doesn't look like it's in working order. I can hear some clicking noises. But, it was fun to look up what it was. I know understand why he wanted it. It's cool.


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Likely able to get that watch running again and worth it to


----------



## DaughterSeiko (3 mo ago)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> Likely able to get that watch running again and worth it to


That's what I am thinking. I have to figure out which ones are worth repair, and which ones are worth just selling off, and which ones are customized... He liked to swap parts, so it makes it incredibly difficult to navigate. 

This one seems to be in pretty good condition.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DaughterSeiko (3 mo ago)

DaughterSeiko said:


> View attachment 17119713
> 
> 
> Going through my Stepdad's watches, and found this guy. It's a 6139-6003 1971 Pouge? It doesn't look like it's in working order. I can hear some clicking noises. But, it was fun to look up what it was. I know understand why he wanted it. It's cool.


found out that he has 2. One in perfect condition that my husband pulled out to wear, and this one…. He also has a bunch of parts. It’s fun to learn about his collection.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bradurani (Jan 9, 2019)

1973 Seiko 3823-7030 Quartz V.F.A.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

'73;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DaughterSeiko (3 mo ago)

I put this on today. I was drawn to the brown colorway, then I looked it up, It looks to be a Speedtimer that was released in the Japanese market only in the late 1970's. Link to info I found.  If you know anything else about this watch, that you think I think would be interesting, I would love to hear it. 

My stepdad would hunt through thift stores and pawn shops around the world looking for vintage Seikos. I don't know the story behind this one, but my husband might (He spent time talking to him about his collection). I do know he took a trip to Hong Kong looking for watches. I don't know if it was picked up there, or if it was picked up here in the States.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

DaughterSeiko said:


> View attachment 17121459
> 
> 
> I put this on today. I was drawn to the brown colorway, then I looked it up, It looks to be a Speedtimer that was released in the Japanese market only in the late 1970's. Link to info I found.  If you know anything else about this watch, that you think I think would be interesting, I would love to hear it.
> ...


It is an iconic Seiko watch; the caliber 6138, used in several Seiko brand models and this one in particular, "the Bull Head", an automatic chronograph with a column wheel, was an innovation in the watch industry at that time; Congratulations on have yours in very good condition!
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## aagoat26 (Oct 20, 2012)

DaughterSeiko said:


> View attachment 17121459
> 
> 
> I put this on today. I was drawn to the brown colorway, then I looked it up, It looks to be a Speedtimer that was released in the Japanese market only in the late 1970's. Link to info I found.  If you know anything else about this watch, that you think I think would be interesting, I would love to hear it.
> ...


  Beauty


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

My Seiko"Dog Head";
Happy new year to all!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sturmgewehr1944 (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Presenting my latest vintage purchase that I wore for the new year; a Seiko Lord Matic Special 5216-8020 produced in July of 1976. Have had one eye on this particular model for awhile now. And in a moment of weakness, I pounced on this nice unpolished example around a week ago.

I own a couple of vintage Seikos powered by the similar 56xx stream of movements. This is my first to be powered by a 52xx movement (which went on to become the 4Sxx family of movements), so will be interested to see how I get on with this one.

I'd say this particular reference (5216-8020) is probably one of the more popular models of the LM Special range, probably due to its clear Grammar of Design inspirations. Those wide sweeping shoulders to the case are especially reminiscent of some 61GS VFAs from the 1970s. The linen dial is also surprisingly dynamic in person as the light shimmers across it.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Nice. Just gotta watch out for the manual day/date mechanism.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Happy New Year, all!


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Time Seller said:


> Nice. Just gotta watch out for the manual day/date mechanism.


I knew the 56xx movements had a fragile day/date quickset. I wasn't aware that the 52xx movements were also fragile in this regard. One weird quirk I have found is that quicksetting the date (turning the crown forward) feels quite stiff, where as quicksetting the day however is effortless (turning the crown backward). I did some research prior and apparently the manual winding mechanism remains engaged when the crown is pulled out to the first position for quicksetting, which would explain the aforementioned stiffness.


----------



## Bulovas&BoltActions (Mar 7, 2019)

King Quartz 9923-8060 for today


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Time Sonar 7015-6010


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bradurani (Jan 9, 2019)

GS 4520-8010 18k, 1970


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Diver's story 😎


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

One of my favorites


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Helmet'76;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

deepsea03 said:


>


Exquisite, damn.


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

’1970 Sealion. Vance.


----------



## habiz (5 mo ago)

Does 1989 count as vintage?


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

1977


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

6139-7070 '77;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Wearing my sweet 6105! Have a great rest of you day! Did not set the date!! Vance.


----------



## aagoat26 (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## Jason Bourne (Nov 22, 2012)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 17115071


Wait is this an actual model or mod?


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Kakume today;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Today's delivery of 3 lovely Vintage pieces  

More info and photos to come as I work on them


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

scooby-wrx said:


> Today's delivery of 3 lovely Vintage pieces
> 
> More info and photos to come as I work on them
> 
> View attachment 17138697


Nice one Scooby👍👍😉


----------



## The 1 Chaat (Jul 1, 2021)

Does this Seiko 8M35 count as vintage?
It is certainly a lot of fun though!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Thicklet (6 mo ago)

Nothing to write home about but here’s a ‘70s 7006-8059 I found at a flea market a while back. It’s on the original bracelet, talk about stretch 😮‍💨


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

6119-6400 for today


----------



## Nic98765 (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Calmab (Feb 15, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The 1 Chaat (Jul 1, 2021)

My Seiko Ripley took me ages to find.
I know she wore a silver version in the film, but....
I still love it!


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Have had this old 7019 in the drawer for over a year while trying to find a replacement crystal.. Due to my recent success polishing acrylic crystals I decided to give this faced crystal a go. Wasn't easy and its by no means perfect, but has changed the appearance of the watch significantly! 

Also polished some deep gouges out of the case (first attempt at polishing a case) and I'm absolutely thrilled with the results! Can't stop look at the watch!   

Sadly these before photos are from over a year ago and I never took photos before the restoration started as I honestly didn't expect it to go well.. 










I have an immaculate / all original one too so set this as a benchmark 😬











Results after the polish. By no means perfect, but a Lot better.


----------



## Nic98765 (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Maxgus (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Nic98765 (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

6139-7010


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

7006 '74;
Happy Sunday!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## baserock love (Feb 1, 2011)

I've been getting into watchmaking for a couple months and found this in remarkable condition non running for 70 bucks. DIal is almost mint other than a couple lume pips missing. Case is in amazing condition, hands are pretty good. I haven't seen a diamatic that looks this good. 

I have a feeling those two missing lume pips are why it's not running, theyr'e somewhere jamming it up.


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Subafan (Sep 21, 2013)

Panda today


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## max180 (Feb 24, 2018)

Found a NOS 6119-8083 from 1970


----------



## ext23 (3 d ago)

This is my first post here! Recently got this cool nautical Seiko 5.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

ext23 said:


> This is my first post here! Recently got this cool nautical Seiko 5.
> 
> View attachment 17145936


Welcome to WUS !


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Nic98765 (Jul 29, 2017)

Palladium plated flying saucer


----------



## Frugalwatcher (Jun 18, 2020)

SARL004


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

ext23 said:


> This is my first post here! Recently got this cool nautical Seiko 5.
> 
> View attachment 17145936


Welcome ext23!;your Seiko is from the India?
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

WT'69;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ext23 (3 d ago)

rubendefelippe said:


> Welcome ext23!;your Seiko is from the India?
> Greetings!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


Hi! I'm actually not sure, I bought it here in Japan so I assume it was released here.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

ext23 said:


> Hi! I'm actually not sure, I bought it here in Japan so I assume it was released here.


Unfortunately, it's what's called a Mumbai Special, so not an authentic Seiko model.


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

ext23 said:


> Hi! I'm actually not sure, I bought it here in Japan so I assume it was released here.


Hello, thanks for your answer!
I asked you why your different dial in terms of inscriptions caught my attention;
Many Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)

1969 Seiko 5126-8130


----------



## bradurani (Jan 9, 2019)

1972 O6LC


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

6139-7030 in really good condition! New crystal on the way to finish it off. 

You may notice this one is only temporarily secured


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

scooby-wrx said:


> 6139-7030 in really good condition! New crystal on the way to finish it off.
> 
> You may notice this one is only temporarily secured
> 
> ...


Hello; yours is a 6139-7070 according to its dial and model; the end link catches my attention, which in mine from 1977 is straight with its original bracelet; what was the manufacture of yours? 
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ext23 (3 d ago)

Time Seller said:


> Unfortunately, it's what's called a Mumbai Special, so not an authentic Seiko model.


Ahaha, that's definitely a bummer. Can I ask you how you know?


----------



## Maxgus (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

ext23 said:


> Ahaha, that's definitely a bummer. Can I ask you how you know?


Easy to spot for a collector. Google "Seiko Mumbai Special" for more info. If you google the reference on the caseback (xxxx-xxxx) you can see what the authentic dial for that model _should_ look like.


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Subafan (Sep 21, 2013)

rubendefelippe said:


> Hello; yours is a 6139-7070 according to its dial and model; the end link catches my attention, which in mine from 1977 is straight with its original bracelet; what was the manufacture of yours?
> Greetings!
> 
> 
> ...


Because 6139-7030 and 6139-7070 are two different models, with different cases that share the same dial and hands.


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

Jan ‘74 6105-8119


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

‘75 Grandfather Tuna


----------



## arquitron (Jul 11, 2019)

Recently acquired KS 5626-7111. Still waiting for its arrival.










By the way, I am also looking for a trusted watchmaker to perform a full maintenance service since previous owner did not have any service records. Recommendations greatly appreciated.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Aug 78 Gold Tuna >>>


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Subafan said:


> Because 6139-7030 and 6139-7070 are two different models, with different cases that share the same dial and hands.


Ok;but on the dial of yours, to the right of the 6 it reads 7070;
I don't know what model it says on its cover or back.
Thanks and Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nic98765 (Jul 29, 2017)

4420-9000 / 1966


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today this Seiko Jumbo'74;
Greetings!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

rubendefelippe said:


> Hello; yours is a 6139-7070 according to its dial and model; the end link catches my attention, which in mine from 1977 is straight with its original bracelet; what was the manufacture of yours?
> Greetings!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk



Interesting, thank you to be honest I'm not familiar with this model at all. Its the first one I've owned. Seems you're right.. mine must be a 7070. 

I assumed the 7030 was black and the 7070 was blue. Will have to do some research. 

The bracelet on mine is a Stelux so not the original which may explain the endlinks, although looking at google images the 7030 appears to have curved endlinks.. Something must have been swapped on mine? Perhaps the dial as its in perfect condition..


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

Pretty sure there are black and "petrol" blue dialed versions of both the 707x and 703x variants. They do have distinctly even if subtle case differences...awesome little watches in my opinion. One of if not my favorite 6139s. Also worth noting the original crystal p/n are different and one is much less available. Forget which one at the moment. I do believe you can make one work on the other but they are different. 
fairly comprehensive and helpful article...








Seiko 6139 Chronograph Models Guide


One of the most popular articles on this site is the Seiko 6138 chronographs guide. Its success prompted me to undertake a more ambitious project and showcase the different models powered by the very first




vintagewatchinc.com


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

scooby-wrx said:


> The bracelet on mine is a Stelux so not the original which may explain the endlinks


Bear in mind that some Seiko models were originally sold with Strelux bracelets, and some references were officially sold with more than one type of bracelet.


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Thanks very much gents, really appreciate the link and info  Always a pleasure using this forum 

Having realised the crystals are different, I ended up removing this one to measure which wasn't the easiest.. hence the reason its temporarily secured with dial tape until the replacement arrives 😬🤐

Didn't realise Stelux bracelets were officially supplied on some models 😲

Still SO much to learn..


----------



## Evolutionary Reject (10 mo ago)

absolutely stelux were original on quite a few seiko offerings in the glorious "SpeedTimer" era


----------



## bradurani (Jan 9, 2019)

Nic98765 said:


> 4420-9000 / 1966
> View attachment 17149833


I love this! That is a magnificent piece


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

scooby-wrx said:


> Thanks very much gents, really appreciate the link and info  Always a pleasure using this forum
> 
> Having realised the crystals are different, I ended up removing this one to measure which wasn't the easiest.. hence the reason its temporarily secured with dial tape until the replacement arrives
> 
> ...


Well, there is the saying among collectors of the Japanese brand: "with Seiko everything is possible".
Greetings!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Evolutionary Reject said:


> Pretty sure there are black and "petrol" blue dialed versions of both the 707x and 703x variants. They do have distinctly even if subtle case differences...awesome little watches in my opinion. One of if not my favorite 6139s. Also worth noting the original crystal p/n are different and one is much less available. Forget which one at the moment. I do believe you can make one work on the other but they are different.
> fairly comprehensive and helpful article...
> 
> 
> ...


This one has the black dial and it is 7070 as" petrol "blue color as you say;
















Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rosstree70 (Jan 27, 2021)

1970 LM


----------



## scooby-wrx (Jan 8, 2020)

Really love coming home to packages! 

Today these three arrived, ready for the restoration process. Not looking forward to trying to find original parts... 

The 'Pogue' is in the best condition of the bunch. Will be fantastic with just a new crystal. 

The 'Panda' needs a set of original hands, crystal etc etc..

Orange 'Ghost' needs a fair bit of work.. Movement is not running at the moment and is missing a few parts so will have to strip it down for a full service / parts. Along with a fair few parts - pushers, crown, stem, crystal, hands etc etc..


----------

